# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Шрила Прабхупада >  Цитаты: из книг, лекций, писем  Шрилы Прабхупады

## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.1

ришабха увача
найам дехо деха-бхаджам нрилоке
каштан каман архате вид-бхуджам йе
тапо дивйам путрака йена саттвам
шуддхйед йасмад брахма-саукхйам тв анантам

ришабхах увача — Господь Ришабхадева сказал; на — не; айам — это; дехах — тело; деха-бхаджам — из всех живых существ, получивших материальные тела; нри-локе — в этом мире; каштан — связанные со страданиями; каман — чувственные наслаждения; архате — заслуживает; вит-бхуджам — тех, кто поедает испражнения; йе — которые; тапах — подвижничество; дивйам — божественное; путраках — дорогие Мои сыновья; йена — которым; саттвам — сердце; шуддхйет — пусть будет очищено; йасмат — от которой; брахма- саукхйам — духовное счастье; ту — ведь; анантам — бесконечное.

Обращаясь к Своим сыновьям, Господь Ришабхадева сказал: Дети Мои, все живые существа в этом мире получают материальное тело, однако тем из них, кому посчастливилось родиться человеком, не подобает день и ночь трудиться ради чувственных удовольствий, доступных даже пожирателям испражнений — собакам и свиньям. Человек должен предаваться аскезе, чтобы вступить на божественную стезю преданного служения. Благодаря аскезе сердце его очистится, и он обретет вечную жизнь, исполненную непреходящего духовного блаженства, которое неизмеримо выше любого материального счастья.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе Господь Ришабхадева говорит Своим сыновьям о важности человеческой жизни. Слово деха-бхак обозначает любое живое существо, воплотившееся в материальном теле. Из всех воплощенных существ те, кому выпала удача родиться в теле человека, не должны вести себя подобно животным. Животные вроде собак и свиней наслаждаются жизнью, поедая испражнения, и точно так же люди после изнурительного рабочего дня пытаются наслаждаться едой, выпивкой, сексом и сном. При этом они вынуждены постоянно заботиться о своей безопасности. Однако такую жизнь нельзя назвать человеческой. Человек должен стремиться к духовному совершенству и ради этого подвергать себя страданиям. Безусловно, живые существа в телах животных и растений тоже страдают, но их страдания вынужденные: они вызваны прошлыми грехами этих живых существ. Люди же должны страдать добровольно, то есть предаваться аскезе, цель которой — обрести духовное бытие. Поднявшись на духовный уровень, они смогут наслаждаться вечным счастьем. Стать счастливым пытается каждый, но, пока живое существо находится в темнице материального тела, ему не избежать всевозможных страданий. Из всех живых существ человек наделен наиболее развитым интеллектом. Поэтому он должен действовать под руководством духовных наставников, чтобы обрести вечное счастье и вернуться в царство Бога.

Кроме того, здесь Господь Ришабхадева личным примером показывает, что правитель, равно как и отец (которого сама природа побуждает заботиться о своем потомстве), должен воспитывать своих подопечных так, чтобы пробудить в них сознание Кришны. Все, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны, обречены на нескончаемые страдания в круговороте рождения и смерти. Чтобы вызволить живые существа из этого рабства и помочь им стать по-настоящему счастливыми, необходимо обучить их методу бхакти-йоги . Общество, в котором царит невежество, в котором никто не объясняет людям, как практиковать бхакти-йогу, мало чем отличается от стада животных. Иначе говоря, человек, не обладающий сознанием Кришны, ничем не лучше свиньи или собаки. Поэтому для современных людей наставления Ришабхадевы имеют особое значение. В наши дни человека воспитывают и обучают так, чтобы он всю жизнь трудился не покладая рук ради чувственных удовольствий. Никакой возвышенной цели у него нет. Чтобы заработать себе на жизнь, рано утром он выходит из дому, втискивается в вагон переполненного пригородного поезда и час или два стоя едет до города, где находится его учреждение. Затем он пересаживается в набитый автобус, который в конце концов привозит его к месту работы. Там он усердно трудится с девяти до пяти, потом два-три часа добирается домой, дома ужинает, ложится в постель с женой, занимается сексом и засыпает. Единственная награда, которую он получает за все свои мытарства, — это немного сексуального наслаждения. Йан маитхунади-грихамедхи-сукхам хи туччхам.

Ришабхадева прямо говорит, что человеку не пристало влачить такое существование, ведь подобные наслаждения доступны даже собакам и свиньям. Им, кстати, чтобы наслаждаться сексом, не нужно прилагать столько усилий. Человек создан не для того, чтобы подражать собакам и свиньям, — его жизнь должна быть иной. Как следует жить человеку, объясняется в этом же стихе. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для тапасьи, аскезы. С помощью тапасьи можно вырваться из оков материальной природы. Тот, кто занимается преданным служением в сознании Кришны, непременно обретет вечное счастье. Когда человек встает на путь преданного служения, бхакти-йоги, его жизнь очищается. Пытаясь найти счастье, живые существа снова и снова рождаются в этом мире, однако, чтобы решить все свои проблемы, им достаточно начать заниматься бхакти-йогой . Тогда они очень быстро получат право вернуться домой, к Богу. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9) сказано:

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего явления и деяний, покинув тело, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.2

махат-севам дварам ахур вимуктес
тамо-дварам йошитам санги-сангам
махантас те сама-читтах прашанта
виманйавах сухридах садхаво йе

махат-севам — служение махатмам, душам, достигшим духовного совершенства; дварам — путь; ахух — называют; вимуктех — освобождения; тамах-дварам — путь, ведущий в темницу ада; йошитам — женщин; санги — с теми, кто общается; сангам — общение; махантах — глубоко постигшие духовную науку; те — они; сама- читтах — те, кто в каждом видит душу; прашантах — умиротворенные, постигшие Брахман или Бхагавана; виманйавах — свободные от гнева (проповедуя сознание Кришны, не надо гневаться на тех, кто воспринимает эту проповедь враждебно); сухридах — желающие всем добра; садхавах — обладающие всеми качествами преданного, не совершающие дурных поступков; йе — которые.

Встать на путь освобождения из материального плена можно, только служа великим душам, достигшим духовного совершенства. К ним относятся имперсоналисты и преданные Господа. Тот, кто желает общаться с Самим Богом, равно как и тот, кто хочет слиться с Его бытием, должны служить махатмам. Если человек не желает служить им и общается с теми, кто привязан к женщинам и сексу, перед ним открывается прямая дорога в ад. Великие души ко всем относятся одинаково. Они всегда уравновешенны, умиротворены и целиком отдают себя преданному служению. Они свободны от гнева и заботятся о благе каждого. Они никогда не совершают дурных поступков. Таких людей называют махатмами.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Получив человеческое тело, душа оказывается на перепутье: один путь ведет к освобождению, другой — в адские миры. В этом стихе Господь Ришабхадева описывает оба этих пути. Идущий путем освобождения общается с махатмами, а тот, кто избрал путь рабства, общается с людьми, привязанными к женщинам и чувственным наслаждениям. Махатмы делятся на две категории: имперсоналистов и преданных. Хотя конечные цели у них разные, методы, с помощью которых они достигают освобождения, схожи. Как имперсоналисты, так и преданные хотят обрести вечное счастье. Первые ищут его в безличном Брахмане, а вторые — в общении с Верховной Личностью Бога. Именно об этом счастье (брахма-саукхйам) говорилось в предыдущем стихе. Брахман значит «духовное» или «вечное». И преданные, и имперсоналисты стремятся к вечной, исполненной блаженства жизни, а чтобы достичь этой цели, нужно стать совершенным. В этой связи «чайтанья- чаритамрита» (Мадхья, 22.87) дает следующий совет:

асат-санга-тйага, — эи ваишнава-ачара
`стри-санги' — эка асадху, `кришнабхакта' ара

чтобы не попасть в сети гун материальной природы, необходимо избегать общения с асат, материалистичными людьми. Есть два типа материалистов: одни из них привязаны к женщинам и чувственным удовольствиям, а другие просто не преданы Господу. Итак, нужно общаться с махатмами и избегать общения с распутниками и непреданными.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.3

йе ва майише крита-саухридартха
джанешу дехамбхара-вартикешу
грихешу джайатмаджа-ратиматсу
на прити-йукта йавад-артхаш ча локе

йе — которые; ва — или; майи — ко Мне; ише — Верховной Личности Бога; крита-саухрида-артхах — очень хочет развить в себе любовь (установив со Мной такие отношения, как дасья, сакхья, ватсалья или мадхурья ); джанешу — к людям; дехамбхара-вартикешу — заботящимся только об удовлетворении своих телесных потребностей, а не о спасении души; грихешу — к домам; джайа — из жен; атма-джа — детей; рати — имущества или друзей; матсу — состоящим; на — не; прити-йуктах — очень привязаны; йават-артхах — довольствующиеся лишь самым необходимым; ча — и; локе — в материальном мире.

Того, кто старается пробудить в себе сознание Кришны и развить любовь к Богу, не привлекают занятия, которые не связаны с Кришной. Такой человек не общается с теми, кто думает только о том, как удовлетворить свои телесные потребности — в еде, сне, сексе и самозащите. Он может вести семейную жизнь, однако он не привязан к своему дому, жене, детям, друзьям и имуществу. В то же время он не пренебрегает своими обязанностями. Он трудится, но при этом не стремится заработать денег больше, чем необходимо, чтобы поддерживать жизнь в теле.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Если человек, будь то имперсоналист или преданный, по-настоящему заботится о своем духовном развитии, он не должен общаться с материалистами, которых интересует лишь то, как с помощью так называемых благ цивилизации удовлетворять свои телесные потребности. Ему также следует избегать привязанности к домашнему уюту, к жене, детям, друзьям и т.д. Даже если он грихастха и вынужден содержать себя и свою семью, он должен зарабатывать столько, сколько нужно для поддержания жизни в теле — не больше и не меньше. Кроме того, из этого стиха следует, что семейный человек должен тратить свои доходы на занятия бхакти-йогой: шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада- севанам / арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам . Ему надо строить свою жизнь так, чтобы всегда иметь возможность слушать о Господе и прославлять Его. Семейные люди должны поклоняться дома Божествам, отмечать духовные праздники, приглашать к себе друзей и угощать их прасадом . Зарабатывать деньги нужно именно для этого, а не для того, чтобы удовлетворять прихоти своих чувств.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.4

нунам праматтах куруте викарма
йад индрийа-притайа априноти
на садху манйе йата атмано 'йам
асанн апи клешада аса дехах

нунам — конечно; праматтах — безумный; куруте — совершает; викарма — греховные действия, запрещенные в священных писаниях; йат — когда; индрийа-притайе — ради чувственных наслаждений; априноти — занимается; на — не; садху — подобает; манйе — думаю; йатах — отчего; атманах — души; айам — это; асан — бренное; апи — хотя; клеша-дах — приносящее страдания; аса — стало; дехах — тело.

человек, который видит смысл жизни в чувственных наслаждениях, лишается рассудка. Словно одержимый, он бросается в омут материальной жизни и не задумываясь совершает самые тяжкие грехи. Он не знает, что получил свое тело в наказание за прошлые прегрешения и что именно это тело, хоть оно и не вечно, является причиной всех его страданий. На самом деле душе лучше было бы не воплощаться в материальном теле, но она все же получила его, чтобы испытывать в нем чувственные наслаждения. Поэтому Я считаю, что разумному человеку не подобает предаваться чувственным наслаждениям, ибо, стремясь к ним, он обрекает себя на бесконечные рождения в материальных телах.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе осуждается безумная погоня за чувственными наслаждениями. Идя на поводу у своих чувств, человек готов делать все, что угодно: влезать в долги, попрошайничать и даже воровать. Стремление наслаждаться ведет его в мучительные, адские условия жизни. Четыре основных греха — это вступать в недозволенные половые отношения, употреблять в пищу мясо, употреблять одурманивающие вещества и участвовать в азартных играх. Совершая эти грехи, живое существо обрекает себя на новое рождение в материальном теле, которое является источником бесконечных страданий. В Ведах сказано: асанго хй айам пурушах . По своей природе живое существо никак не связано с материальным миром, однако из-за стремления к чувственным удовольствиям оно запуталось в сетях материальной жизни. Чтобы вырваться из этих сетей и достичь совершенства, человек должен общаться с преданными и избегать действий, которые заставят его получить новое материальное тело.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.5.5

парабхавас тавад абодха-джато
йаван на джиджнасата атма-таттвам
йават крийас тавад идам мано ваи
карматмакам йена шарира-бандхах

парабхавах — поражение, страдание; тават — до тех пор; абодха- джатах — порожденное невежеством; йават — пока; на — не; джиджнасате — хочет выяснить; атма-таттвам — правду о себе самом; йават — пока; крийах — кармическая деятельность; тават — до тех пор; идам — этот; манах — ум; ваи — поистине; карма-атмакам — поглощенный материальной деятельностью; йена — из-за которой; шарира-бандхах — заточение в материальном теле.

До тех пор пока человек не начнет интересоваться духовными ценностями, он будет терпеть поражения на жизненном пути и испытывать страдания, порожденные невежеством. Любые корыстные действия (карма), как греховные, так и благочестивые, влекут за собой последствия. Ум того, кто совершает такие действия, называется карматмака, что значит «ум, оскверненный кармической деятельностью». Оскверненный ум затуманивает сознание живого существа, поэтому все, кто поглощен кармической деятельностью, обречены оставаться в темнице материального тела.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Многие думают, что, просто ведя праведную жизнь, человек может избавиться от всех страданий, однако такое мнение ошибочно. Даже те, кто совершает праведные поступки и предается философским размышлениям, терпят поражения на жизненном пути. Единственной целью человека должно быть освобождение из плена майи, а для этого необходимо прекратить всякую материальную деятельность. Философскими изысканиями и благочестивыми поступками не решить главных проблем материальной жизни. Человек должен стремиться постичь свою духовную природу. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.37) говорится:

йатхаидхамси самиддхо 'гнир
бхасма-сат куруте 'рджуна
джнанагних сарва-кармани
бхасма-сат куруте татха

«Пламя костра превращает дрова в пепел, о Арджуна, и точно так же огонь знания сжигает дотла все последствия материальной деятельности».

Тот, кто не обладает знанием о душе и духовной деятельности, находится в материальном рабстве. В Десятой песни «Шримад- Бхагаватам» (2.32) сказано: йе 'нйе 'равиндакша вимукта-манинас твайй аста-бхавад авишуддха-буддхайах . Имперсоналисты, которым неизвестна наука преданного служения Господу, могут считать себя освобожденными душами, но на самом деле они заблуждаются. Арухйа криччхрена парам падам татах патантй адхо 'надрита- йушмад-ангхрайах: даже если они достигают сияния безличного Брахмана, спустя некоторое время, лишенные знания о преданном служении, они падают и снова начинают искать мирских наслаждений. Пока человека привлекает карма и гьяна, он будет влачить материальное существование, испытывая муки рождения, старости, болезней и смерти. Карми просто получают одно материальное тело за другим. Что же касается гьяни, то они будут возвращаться в материальный мир до тех пор, пока не обретут высшее знание. Это объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.19): бахунам джанманам анте джнанаван мам прападйате . Нужно понять, что Кришна, Васудева, есть все сущее, и предаться Ему. Карми не обладают этим знанием, зато чистый преданный, целиком, без остатка, посвятивший себя служению Господу, прекрасно знает, что такое карма и гьяна, и не проявляет к ним никакого интереса: анйабхилашита- шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавритам . Преданное служение истинного бхакты полностью свободно от примесей кармы и гьяны . Единственная цель его жизни — служить Господу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.6

эвам манах карма-вашам прайункте
авидйайатманй упадхийамане
притир на йаван майи васудеве
на мучйате деха-йогена тават

эвам — так; манах — ум; карма-вашам — поглощенный кармической деятельностью; прайункте — действует; авидйайа — невежеством; атмани — когда живое существо; упадхийамане — покрыто; притих — любовь; на — не; йават — пока; майи — ко Мне; васудеве — Васудеве, Кришне; на — не; мучйате — освобождается; деха-йогена — от связи с материальным телом; тават — до тех пор.

Когда душа окутана пеленой гуны невежества, все ее помыслы устремляются к кармической деятельности и она не понимает, в чем разница между индивидуальным и верховным живым существом. Поэтому до тех пор, пока в ней не пробудится любовь к Господу Васудеве, то есть ко Мне, она будет вынуждена снова и снова рождаться в материальном теле.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Живое существо, ум которого осквернен кармической деятельностью, постоянно стремится занять как можно более высокое положение в материальном мире. Большинство людей денно и нощно трудятся лишь ради того, чтобы добиться материального благополучия. Даже те, кто знаком с ведическими обрядами, стремятся попасть на райские планеты, не зная, что истинное счастье можно обрести, только вернувшись домой, к Богу. Так из- за своей привязанности к кармической деятельности обусловленная душа скитается по всей вселенной, воплощаясь в различных видах жизни. Желание служить Господу Васудеве может возникнуть у нее только тогда, когда она встретит преданного Господа, который станет ее гуру. Чтобы познать Васудеву, требуется много жизней. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.19) сказано: васудевах сарвам ити са махатма су-дурлабхах . Проведя множество жизней в борьбе за существование, душа решает укрыться под сенью лотосных стоп Васудевы, Кришны. Тогда она обретает истинную мудрость и целиком вручает себя Господу. Это единственный способ вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Шриле Рупе Госвами у Дашашвамедха-гхата, сказал об этом так:

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кришна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа

ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.151

Обусловленная душа странствует с одной планеты на другую, попадая в разные тела, но, если ей посчастливится встретить истинного духовного учителя, по его милости она обретет покровительство Господа Кришны и посвятит себя преданному служению.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.7

йада на пашйатй айатха гунехам
свартхе праматтах сахаса випашчит
гата-смритир виндати татра тапан
асадйа маитхунйам агарам аджнах

йада — когда; на — не; пашйати — видит; айатха — неправильно; гуна-ихам — усилие, направленное на удовлетворение чувственных инстинктов; сва-артхе — ради собственной выгоды; праматтах — сумасшедший; сахаса — сейчас же; випашчит — обладающий обширными познаниями; гата-смритих — забывчивый; виндати — обретает; татра — там; тапан — материальные страдания; асадйа — получив; маитхунйам — основанный на половых отношениях; агарам — дом; аджнах — глупый.

Каким бы образованным и мудрым человек ни был, если он не понимает, что в погоне за чувственными наслаждениями впустую растрачивает свое драгоценное время, значит, он просто безумец. Забыв о своем подлинном благе, он пытается найти счастье в материальном мире. Все его внимание приковано к дому и семейной жизни, которая зиждется на половых отношениях и приносит ему неисчислимые страдания. Такой человек мало чем отличается от неразумного животного.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тот, кто находится на начальной ступени преданного служения, не является чистым преданным. Анйабхилашита-шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавритам: чтобы стать чистым преданным, нужно полностью избавиться от материальных желаний и не иметь ничего общего с кармической деятельностью и абстрактными философскими рассуждениями. Начинающие преданные порой увлекаются философскими изысканиями, пытаясь как-то увязать их со служением Господу. На этом уровне человек все еще осквернен гунами материальной природы и сохраняет привязанность к чувственным удовольствиям. Майя очень сильна, и под ее влиянием даже умный, образованный человек забывает, что он вечный слуга Кришны, и ищет удовлетворения в семейной жизни, которая строится вокруг половых отношений. Ради сексуального наслаждения он готов терпеть любые страдания. Из-за своего невежества он остается в плену законов материальной природы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.8

ТЕКСТ 8

пумсах стрийа митхуни-бхавам этам
тайор митхо хридайа-грантхим ахух
ато гриха-кшетра-сутапта-виттаир
джанасйа мохо 'йам ахам мамети

пумсах — мужчины; стрийах — женщиной; митхуни-бхавам — половое влечение; этам — это; тайох — их обоих; митхах — вместе; хридайа-грантхим — узел, связывающий сердца; ахух — называют; атах — отсюда; гриха — домом; кшетра — землей; сута — детьми; апта — родственниками; виттаих — и деньгами; джанасйа — живого существа; мохах — самообман; айам — этот; ахам — я; мама — мое; ити — так.

Основой материального существования является взаимное влечение мужского и женского начала. Это иллюзорное влечение тугим узлом связывает вместе сердца мужчины и женщины и порождает привязанность к своему телу, дому, имуществу, детям, родственникам и деньгам. Так человек оказывается во власти иллюзорных понятий «я» и «мое».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Между мужчиной и женщиной существует естественное сексуальное влечение, и, когда они вступают в брак, их взаимная привязанность усиливается. Так возникает иллюзия, под влиянием которой они думают: «Этот мужчина — мой муж», «Эта женщина — моя жена». Такая привязанность называется хридайа- грантхи, «тугой узел в сердце». Развязать этот узел очень трудно. Даже если мужчина и женщина расстаются — либо мужчина, следуя правилам варнашрамы, принимает санньясу и уходит из дома, либо они разводятся, — все равно мужчина продолжает думать о женщине, а женщина — о мужчине. Этот узел в сердце является источником привязанности к жене, детям, родственникам, имуществу, деньгам и т.д. Несмотря на то что все эти объекты привязанности преходящи, человек считает их своей собственностью и не мыслит жизни без них. Иногда даже у санньяси, давшего обет отречения от мира, возникает привязанность к тем немногим вещам, что составляют его собственность, или к храму, в котором он останавливается. Конечно, эти привязанности не так сильны, как привязанность к семье. Семейные привязанности — самое сильное проявление иллюзии. В «Сатья-самхите» говорится:

брахмадйа йаджнавалкадйа
мучйанте стри-сахайинах
бодхйанте кечанаитешам
вишешам ча видо видух

Известно, что для великих душ, подобных Господу Брахме, жена и дети не являются причиной рабства. Наоборот, жена помогает им идти по духовному пути и достичь освобождения. Но для обыкновенного человека семейные отношения — это путы, которые удерживают его в материальном рабстве, не давая вспомнить о своих отношениях с Кришной.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.9

йада мано-хридайа-грантхир асйа
карманубаддхо дридха ашлатхета
тада джанах сампаривартате 'смад
муктах парам йатй атихайа хетум

йада — когда наконец; манах — ума; хридайа-грантхих — узел в сердце; асйа — этого (человека); карма-анубаддхах — завязанный последствиями его прошлых поступков; дридхах — очень тугой; ашлатхета — ослабеет; тада — тогда; джанах — обусловленная душа; сампаривартате — отворачивается; асмат — от этого (влечения к сексу); муктах — освобожденная; парам — в духовный мир; йати — идет; атихайа — оставив; хетум — то, что служит первопричиной.

Когда тугой узел в сердце ослабевает, человек, вынужденный из-за своих прошлых поступков влачить материальную жизнь, избавляется от привязанности к дому, жене и детям. Так, отбросив ложные понятия «я» и «мое», которые являются причиной всех заблуждений, он обретает освобождение и попадает в духовное царство.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Общаясь с садху и занимаясь преданным служением, человек развивает в себе знание и отрешенность от мира, и, по мере того как он избавляется от материальных представлений о жизни, узел привязанностей в его сердце ослабевает. Такой человек освобождается от рабства обусловленности и получает право вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.10 - 13

хамсе гурау майи бхактйанувритйа
витришнайа двандва-титикшайа ча
сарватра джантор вйасанавагатйа
джиджнасайа тапасеха-нивриттйа

мат-кармабхир мат-катхайа ча нитйам
мад-дева-сангад гуна-киртанан ме
нирваира-самйопашамена путра
джихасайа деха-гехатма-буддхех

адхйатма-йогена вивикта-севайа
пранендрийатмабхиджайена садхрйак
сач-чхраддхайа брахмачарйена шашвад
асампрамадена йамена вачам

сарватра мад-бхава-вичакшанена
джнанена виджнана-вираджитена
йогена дхритй-удйама-саттва-йукто
лингам вйапохет кушало 'хам-акхйам

хамсе — тому, кто является парамахамсой, то есть достиг духовного совершенства; гурау — духовному учителю; майи — Мне, Верховной Личности; бхактйа — преданным служением; анувритйа — следованием; витришнайа — отсутствием влечения к чувственным наслаждениям; двандва — к проявлениям двойственности материального мира; титикшайа — терпеливым отношением; ча — также; сарватра — везде; джантох — живого существа; вйасана — жалкого состояния; авагатйа — пониманием; джиджнасайа — желанием вопрошать об истине; тапаса — подвижничеством; иха-нивриттйа — отказом от стремления к чувственным наслаждениям; мат-кармабхих — трудом во имя Меня; мат-катхайа — повествованиями обо Мне; ча — также; нитйам — всегда; мат-дева-сангат — общением с Моими преданными; гуна-киртанат ме — воспеванием Моих трансцендентных качеств; нирваира — отсутствием враждебности к кому бы то ни было; самйа — и пониманием того, что все существа духовно равны; упашамена — победой над гневом, скорбью и т.д.; путрах — о сыновья; джихасайа — стремлением отказаться; деха — с телом; геха — с домом; атма-буддхех — от отождествления себя; адхйатма-йогена — изучением богооткровенных писаний; вивикта-севайа — жизнью в уединенном месте; прана — жизненного воздуха; индрийа — чувств; атма — ума; абхиджайена — подчинением себе; садхрйак — вместе; сат-шраддхайа — укреплением веры в священные писания; брахмачарйена — целомудрием; шашват — всегда; асампрамадена — отсутствием заблуждений; йамена — обузданием; вачам — речи; сарватра — везде; мат-бхава — мыслей обо Мне; вичакшанена — соблюдением; джнанена — обретением знания; виджнана — знанием, примененным в жизни; вираджитена — озарением; йогена — практикой бхакти-йоги; дхрити — терпением; удйама — энтузиазмом; саттва — благоразумием; йуктах — наделенный; лингам — причину материального рабства; вйапохет — устранит; кушалах — благополучный; ахам-акхйам — ложное эго (отождествление себя с материей).

Дети Мои, вы должны принять покровительство возвышенного духовного учителя — парамахамсы, который достиг духовного совершенства. Служа ему, вы сможете посвятить Мне, Верховной Личности Бога, всю свою веру и любовь. Воспитайте в себе отвращение к чувственным удовольствиям и научитесь терпеливо переносить любые проявления двойственности (такие, как счастье и горе), которые сменяют друг друга подобно временам года. Постарайтесь понять, что все живые существа в этом мире, даже те, кто обитает на высших планетах, находятся в жалком положении. Задавайте разумные вопросы об Абсолютной Истине и неустанно подвергайте себя аскезе, чтобы достичь совершенства в преданном служении. Откажитесь от попыток наслаждаться и целиком посвятите себя служению Господу. Слушайте повествования о Верховной Личности Бога и всегда общайтесь с преданными Господа. Повторяйте то, что услышали о Господе, прославляйте Его и помните о духовном равенстве всех живых существ. Избавьтесь от злобы и зависти, одолейте гнев и скорбь, перестаньте отождествлять себя с телом и домом. Регулярно читайте богооткровенные писания, живите в уединенном месте и с помощью метода йоги полностью подчините себе жизненный воздух, ум и чувства. Укрепляйте свою веру в священные Веды и всегда храните целомудрие. Выполняйте предписанные обязанности, избегайте пустых разговоров, непрестанно думайте о Верховной Личности Бога и получайте знания из верного источника. Так, терпеливо и с воодушевлением идя путем бхакти-йоги, вы сумеете глубоко постичь духовную науку и избавиться от ложного эго.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этих четырех стихах Ришабхадева учит Своих сыновей, как избавиться от ложного эго, или ложного отождествления себя с материальным, обусловленным существованием. Следуя этим наставлениям, можно постепенно освободиться из плена материальной жизни. Перечисленные здесь методы позволяют живому существу навсегда расстаться с материальным телом (лингам вйапохет) и обрести вечную жизнь в своем изначальном, духовном теле.

Прежде всего человек должен принять покровительство истинного духовного учителя. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: шри-гуру-падашрайах . Чтобы освободиться из материального плена, нужно обратиться к духовному учителю. Тад- виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет. Задавая духовному учителю вопросы и служа ему, ученик начинает духовно развиваться. По мере того как он занимается преданным служением, у него сама собой ослабевает привязанность ко всему, что приносит удовольствие телу: к еде, сну, красивой одежде и т.д. Общение с преданными помогает ученику выполнять все правила духовной жизни. В этой связи особого внимания заслуживает слово мад-дева-сангат . Есть много так называемых религий, основанных на поклонении полубогам, однако здесь ясно сказано, что нужно общаться с теми, кто поклоняется Кришне.

Другое важное слово в этом стихе — двандва-титикша . Пока живое существо находится в материальном мире, оно неизбежно будет испытывать радости и страдания, связанные с материальным телом. Поэтому Кришна советует в «Бхагавад-гите»: тамс титикшасва бхарата . Испытывая преходящие горести и радости материального мира, нужно научиться оставаться невозмутимым. Кроме того, человек должен быть свободным от семейных привязанностей и хранить целомудрие. Того, кто вступает в половые отношения только со своей женой, соблюдая при этом предписания шастр, тоже следует считать брахмачари (хранящим целомудрие). Что касается недозволенных половых отношений, то они идут вразрез с религиозными нормами и препятствуют духовному развитию. Еще здесь стоит обратить внимание на слово виджнана-вираджита . Заниматься духовной практикой нужно осознанно, опираясь на разум и стремясь постичь свою духовную природу. Действуя таким образом, человек сможет освободиться от материального рабства.

Как отмечает в своем комментарии Шри Мадхвачарья, суть этих четырех шлок заключается в том, что человек должен полностью отдавать себя любовному служению Господу и воздерживаться от любых действий, продиктованных стремлением к чувственным удовольствиям. Иными словами, бхакти-йога — это общепризнанный путь к освобождению. Шрила Мадхвачарья приводит цитату из «Адхьятмы»:

атмано 'вихитам карма
варджайитванйа-карманах
камасйа ча паритйаго
нирихетй ахур уттамах

человек должен совершать только те действия, которые несут ему духовное благо; от всех прочих действий нужно отказаться. Тех, кто следует этому принципу, называют свободными от желаний. Разумеется, вообще не иметь желаний живое существо не может, но, если оно желает только того, что приносит ему духовное благо, его называют свободным от желаний.

Духовное знание описывают словом джнана-виджнана-саманвитам . Когда человек в полной мере овладевает гьяной и вигьяной, он достигает совершенства. Гьяна — это понимание того, что Вишну, Верховная Личность Бога, является Верховным Существом. А вигьяной называют действия, которые выводят живое существо на свет из тьмы невежества, окутывающей материальный мир. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.9.31) сказано: джнанам парама-гухйам ме йад виджнана-саманвитам . Знание о Верховном Господе очень возвышенно и сокровенно. Только оно может привести всех живых существ к освобождению. И процесс обретения этого знания называется вигьяной . Та же самая мысль выражена в «Бхагавад- гите» (4.9):

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего явления и деяний, покинув тело, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по БГ, прочитанной в сентябре 1973 г в Бомбее: 

" Кришна не дает человеку понимания как приобрести материальные богатства. Поэтому люди не склоны поклоняться Кришне. Они с большей охотой склоны поклоняться Дурге или Шиве, потому что такое поклонение приносит материальные богатства. Однако такое поклонение полубогам - стопроцентный материализм. В этом случае не может быть никакой речи о духовной жизни. Кришна говорит, про тех, кто поклоняется полубогам, что их разум украден иллюзорной энергией, майей. Камайс тайс там хрита гьяна прападьянте анья деватах..." 

Еще из той же лекции:"Брахман это тот кто понимает - ахам брахмасми, я- не тело, я - душа. Брахмана джанати ити брахмана. Брахманы как правило не особо богаты, но они счастливы сознанием Кришны. Настоящий брахман - Вайшнав. Не Вайшнав не может быть Гуру и брахманом. Авайшнава гурур на сйат, вайшнава швапача гурур... Брахманом становятся благодаря качествам. Чтобы считаться брахманом, мало родиться в семье брахмана, нужно еще и обрести необходимые качества. Подобно тому как сын Верховного судьи не становится автоматически Верховным судьей, несмотря на то, что родился в семье Верховного судьи. Сначала он должен приобрести квалификацию".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам 07.06.06 прочитанной в Нью Вриндаване 22.06.72: 

"Эта жизнь предназначена для шраванам киртанам вишну. Это ее главное предназначение. Все остальные цели второстепенны. "

" Не думайте, как я буду жить, поддержу свою семью, как мне выжить, как заработать? Думайте о том, как предаться Кришне, как обрести сознание Кришны!" 

"В это мире нет сат-чит-ананды, знания, вечности, блаженства. Только обратившись к духовной жизни, к сознанию Кришны, вы можете достичь сат-чит-ананду."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции по Бхагавад-гите 1.31, Лондон, 1973 год: 
"Грихастха-ашрам означает, что если там нет Кришны или полного сознания Кришны, то семейная жизнь будет просто страданием. Просто тяжелая работа, день и ночь, затем ребенок заболел, жена не довольна, слуга не дволен... Столько всего, проблемы. Но если в центре Кришна, все проблемы решатся. Но люди этого не знают. Они думают: "Я буду счастлив с женой, детьми, слугами, домом и тем и сем". Нет. Это невозможно. Поэтому нужно быть в грихастха-ашраме, а не просто жить семейной жизнью. Семья.. У собак тоже есть семейная жизнь. У собаки есть жена, дети. Кошки и свиньи, у них большие семьи. Посколью свиньи зачинают сразу по дюжине детей. Сколько вы зачинаете? Вы боитесь зачать даже одного ребенка. Прибегаете к противозачаточным средствам. Но они не боятся. Они зачинают по дюжине детей дважды в год. Итак, жить с женой и детьми. У свиньи тоже есть семейная жизнь. Нет. Это не семейная жизнь. Вы живите с женой с детьми, спокойно, если хотите, но поместите Кришну в центр. Это грихастха-ашрам.... Нужно удовлетворять Кришну, а не себя или семью, или общество или страну. Доволен ли Кришна, вот главный критерий. Это высшее благо. Касмин туште дажат туштам. Если Кришна доволен, тогда другие вещи автоматически будут решены. Но они не знают этого".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции по Шримад Бхагаватам, 3.25.43, декабрь 1974 года, Бомбей: 

"Бхая двитияабхинивешатах сйат. Когда возникает страх? Когда человек считает, что существует что-то еще кроме Кришны, тогда он испытывает страх. Двитияабхинивешатах. Двитиях означает забвение Кришны. «Я вечный слуга Кришны, Я вечная неотъемлемая частица Кришны, сын или самый близкий родственник». «Ахам биджа прадах пита»,- говорит Кришна. Кришна говорит: «Сарва йонишу каунтея». (Бг. 14.4) Есть так много форм жизни, 8.400.000. 

Но Кришна объявляет: «Ахам биджа прадах пита, я отец дающий семя для всех живых существ». Так как же Кришна может быть индийским или индуистским? Где об этом говорится? Почему люди так говорят? Это не так. Поэтому они живут в страхе, постоянно в страхе. «Что случится со мной дальше?» Сада самудвигна дхийат асад-грахат. (ШБ. 7.5.5) Асад-грахат. Люди приняли то, что является асат. Наставление Вед гласит: «Асато ма сад гама, не оставайтесь во тьме, в обмане. Придите к Истине». Итак в этом материальном мире мы забыли Кришну, и мы погрязли в асат, в том, что не является истиной. Поэтому у нас страх, бхая. Точно также как ребенок , которого бросили отец и мать, всегда в страхе, плачет на улице: «Где мой отец? Где моя мать?» Такова наше положение. 

Но если вы хотите избавиться от страха, абхая саттва самшуддхих, если вы хотите перестать бояться, тогда примите прибежище у лотосных стоп Кришны".

----------


## Aniruddha das

Из лекции по Нектару Преданности, прочитанной шрилой Прабхупадой 10 ноября 1972 года во Вриндаване: 

"Достичь служения Кришне не так просто. Вы можете получить освобождение, если хотите этого от Кришны, Кришна может дать его очень легко, или материальное богатство. Но чтобы заняться преданным служением, для этого требуется большая искренность. Как говорит Рупа Госвами: аньябхилашита шуньям. 

Люди в основном идут в церкви и храмы для того, чтобы удовлетворить свои материальные желания. Артхо артхарти. Обычно люди обращаются к Кришне, чтобы избавиться от каких-то материальных страданий или, если им нужны деньги. Как Дхрува Махараджа. Он отправился к Кришне, он отправился поклоняться Кришне в лес по наставлению матери, желая обрести царство своего отца или даже лучше чем у отца. Таково было его желание. Но потом, когда он встретился с Верховной Личностью Бога, он сказал: «Дорогой Господь, у меня больше нет никаких желаний, я полностью удовлетворен». Свамин критартхо сми варам на йаче. В этом преимущество поклонения Кришне. 

Даже если у человека есть материальные желания, эти материальные желания будут исполнены. В то же время он станет чистым преданным, как им стал Дхрува Махарадж. Он отправился поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога, ради исполнения матреиальных желаний, но поскольку он соврешал суровые аскезы ради получения даршана, то есть чтобы увидеть Верховную Личность Бога, когда он Его увидел, он забыл обо всех своих материальных желаниях. В этом преимущество. Нам не нужно обращаться к полубогам для удовлетворения своих материальных желаний. Акама сарва камо ва мокша кама ударадхих тиврена бхакти-йогена йаджета прамам пуруш (Ш.Б. 2.3.10). Даже если у вас есть материальные желания, все равно примите прибежище у Кришны, Кришна исполнит все ваши материальные желания и в конце даст вам приют у Своих лотосных стоп. В этом преимущество преданного служения. 

В то время как, если вы будете поклоняться полубогам, вы можете получить временное благо, но в конце, этому благу придет конец, вам придет конец, и полубогу, который дал вам благословение, тоже придет конец. Антават ту пхалам тешам тад бхаватй алпа медхасам (Бг. 7.23). Поэтому вывод таков: даже если у нас есть материальные желания… Обычно, у преданного, у чистого преданного, нет материальных желаний. Аньябхилашитатс шуньям (Брс. 1.1.11). Но даже если у человека есть материальные желания, если он будет поклоняться Кришне, эти желания исполняться. И в то же время он обретет прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа. В этом преимущество".

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.14

кармашайам хридайа-грантхи-бандхам
авидйайасадитам апраматтах
анена йогена йатхопадешам
самйаг вйапохйопарамета йогат

карма-ашайам — желание заниматься кармической деятельностью; хридайа-грантхи — из-за узла в сердце; бандхам — рабство; авидйайа — невежеством; асадитам — причиненного; апраматтах — благоразумный, свободный от невежества, иллюзии; анена — этим; йогена — практикой йоги; йатха-упадешам — как рекомендовано; самйак — должным образом; вйапохйа — устранив; упарамета — должен отказаться; йогат — от практики йоги, которая приводит к освобождению.

Дорогие сыновья, ревностно исполняйте Мои указания и будьте благоразумными. Практикуя описанную Мной систему йоги, вы избавитесь от невежества, порожденного стремлением к кармической деятельности, и разрубите тугой узел в сердце, который служит причиной вашего рабства в материальном мире. А потом, чтобы достичь еще более высокого уровня, вы должны будете отринуть и эту практику йоги. Иначе говоря, у вас не должно остаться привязанности даже к самому методу освобождения.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Путь освобождения носит название брахма- джигьяса, что значит «поиск Абсолютной Истины». Чаще всего под брахма-джигьясой подразумевают метод нети нети, позволяющий постичь Абсолютную Истину посредством аналитического изучения материального мира. Идущий путем освобождения пользуется этим методом до тех пор, пока не достигнет духовного бытия. Духовное бытие — это уровень брахма-бхуты, на котором человек сознает свою духовную природу. В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54) сказано:

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

«Достигнув трансцендентного уровня, человек сразу познает природу Верховного Брахмана, и сердце его наполняется радостью. Он ни о чем не скорбит, ничего не желает и одинаково относится ко всем живым существам. На этом уровне человек приходит к чистому преданному служению Мне».

Конечной целью духовного пути является пара бхакти, трансцендентное преданное служение Верховному Господу. Чтобы достичь этой цели, человек может воспользоваться методом аналитического изучения мира. Но тому, кто уже встал на путь преданного служения, нет нужды заниматься философскими поисками. Просто служа Господу и не отвлекаясь ни на что другое, он всегда будет оставаться освобожденной душой.

мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена
бхакти-йогена севате
са гунан саматитйаитан
брахма-бхуйайа калпате

Б.-г., 14.26

Тот, кто неуклонно занимается преданным служением, уже достиг уровня брахма-бхуты . В этой связи важную роль играют слова анена йогена йатхопадешам . Нужно беспрекословно выполнять все указания духовного учителя. Не следует игнорировать их или пытаться обойти, считая себя умнее своего гуру. Одного изучения книг недостаточно — одновременно с этим нужно трудиться, выполняя наказ духовного учителя (йатхопадешам) . Мистические способности помогают человеку избавиться от материальных представлений о жизни, однако тому, кто уже обратился к преданному служению, незачем заниматься мистической йогой. Иными словами, практику йоги можно оставить, но преданное служение нельзя оставлять ни в коем случае. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.7.10) сказано:

атмарамаш ча мунайо
ниргрантха апй урукраме
курвантй ахаитуким бхактим
иттхам-бхута-гуно харих

Даже освобожденные души (атмарамы) всегда занимаются преданным служением. Постигнув свою духовную природу, человек может отказаться от практики йоги, но он не должен отказываться от преданного служения. Все другие методы духовного самопознания, в том числе йогу и философские поиски, можно отвергнуть, но преданное служение нельзя отвергать ни при каких обстоятельствах.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.15

путрамш ча шишйамш ча нрипо гурур ва
мал-лока-камо мад-ануграхартхах
иттхам виманйур анушишйад атадж-джнан
на йоджайет кармасу карма-мудхан
кам йоджайан мануджо 'ртхам лабхета
нипатайан нашта-дришам хи гарте

путран — сыновей; ча — и; шишйан — учеников; ча — и; нрипах — царь; гурух — духовный учитель; ва — или; мат-лока-камах — желающий попасть в Мою обитель; мат-ануграха-артхах — считающий обретение Моей милости целью жизни; иттхам — так; виманйух — свободный от гнева; анушишйат — пусть наставляет; а-тат- джнан — не обладающих духовным знанием; на — не; йоджайет — пусть занимает; кармасу — в кармической деятельности; карма- мудхан — поглощенных благочестивой или неблагочестивой деятельностью; кам — кого; йоджайан — занимающий; ману-джах — человек; артхам — благо; лабхета — получит; нипатайан — заставляющий падать; нашта-дришам — того, кто утратил трансцендентное видение; хи — поистине; гарте — в яму.

Тот, кто серьезно намерен вернуться домой, к Богу, должен жаждать милости Верховного Господа, считая ее величайшим благом, высшей целью жизни. Каждый отец, духовный наставник или царь обязан учить своих сыновей, учеников или подданных тому же, чему учу вас Я. Даже если они порой не способны следовать его наставлениям, он должен не гневаться, а продолжать вразумлять их. Невежественных людей, совершающих праведные и неправедные поступки, нужно всеми способами вовлекать в преданное служение Господу, чтобы они навсегда оставили кармическую деятельность. Что хорошего ждет того, кто ввергает своих лишенных духовного видения учеников, сыновей или подданных в рабство кармической деятельности? Ведь это все равно что подвести слепого к краю глубокой ямы и столкнуть вниз.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.26) говорится:

на буддхи-бхедам джанайед
аджнанам карма-сангинам
джошайет сарва-кармани
видван йуктах самачаран

«Мудрец не должен вносить смятение в умы невежд, привязанных к кармической деятельности. Нужно побуждать их не отказываться от всякой деятельности, а трудиться в духе преданного служения Господу».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.16

локах свайам шрейаси нашта-дриштир
йо 'ртхан самихета никама-камах
анйонйа-ваирах сукха-леша-хетор
ананта-духкхам ча на веда мудхах

локах — людской род; свайам — сам; шрейаси — на пути, ведущем к цели жизни; нашта-дриштих — утративший зрение; йах — который; артхан — то, что дарует чувственные наслаждения; самихета — будет желать; никама-камах — охваченный вожделением; анйонйа-ваирах — внутри охваченный враждой; сукха-леша-хетох — из- за преходящего материального счастья; ананта-духкхам — безмерное страдание; ча — также; на — не; веда — знает; мудхах — глупый.

Коснеющие в невежестве материалистичные люди не ведают, в чем их подлинное благо и как достичь истинной цели жизни. Они опутаны сетями вожделения, и все помыслы их устремлены к материальным наслаждениям. В погоне за призрачными чувственными удовольствиями они сеют вокруг себя зависть и вражду. Такие люди низвергаются в океан страданий, но по глупости своей даже не понимают этого.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Особую роль в этом стихе играет выражение нашта-дриштих, «тот, кто не способен видеть будущее». Живое существо не умирает — оно просто переходит из одного тела в другое, и в следующей жизни, а может быть, даже и в этой ему придется страдать или наслаждаться, пожиная плоды своих нынешних действий. Глупцы, не способные видеть будущее, в погоне за чувственными удовольствиями наживают себе врагов и борются с ними. В следующей жизни им придется расплачиваться за свои прегрешения, но они не понимают этого и совершают новые и новые грехи, которые станут причиной их бесчисленных страданий. Такие люди — мудхи: они впустую растрачивают свое время и ничего не знают о преданном служении Господу. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.25) сказано:

нахам пракашах сарвасйа
йога-майа-самавритах
мудхо 'йам набхиджанати
локо мам аджам авйайам

«Я никогда не появляюсь перед глупцами и невеждами. От них Меня скрывает Моя вечная созидательная энергия (йогамайя) . Поэтому весь мир пребывает в заблуждении и не знает Меня, нерожденного и непогрешимого».

А в «Катха-упанишад» есть такое изречение: авидйайам антаре вартаманах свайам дхирах пандитам манйаманах . Невежественные, слепые люди избирают своими лидерами таких же, как они, слепцов. В результате и тем и другим приходится страдать. Если один слепец поведет за собой других слепцов, в конце концов все они упадут в канаву.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.17-18

кас там свайам тад-абхиджно випашчид
авидйайам антаре вартаманам
дриштва пунас там сагхринах кубуддхим
прайоджайед утпатхагам йатхандхам

ках — кто; там — его; свайам — сам; тат-абхиджнах — сведущий в духовной науке; випашчит — мудрец; авидйайам антаре — в невежестве; вартаманам — пребывающего; дриштва — увидев; пунах — снова; там — его; са-гхринах — сострадательный; ку-буддхим — приверженного к пути самсары; прайоджайет — станет занимать; утпатха-гам — сбившегося с пути; йатха — как; андхам — слепого.

Разве станет милосердный, сведущий в духовной науке человек вовлекать идущего путем самсары невежду в кармическую деятельность, тем самым помогая ему еще больше запутываться в сетях материального бытия? Если слепой сбился с пути и идет навстречу опасности, неужели порядочный человек, видя это, не остановит его? Неужели он позволит ему продолжать свой путь? Мудрые и добросердечные люди никогда не допустят подобного.

ТЕКСТ 18

гурур на са сйат сва-джано на са сйат
пита на са сйадж джанани на са сйат
даивам на тат сйан на патиш ча са сйан
на мочайед йах самупета-мритйум

гурух — духовный учитель; на — не; сах — он; сйат — да будет; сва- джанах — родственник; на — не; сах — тот (человек); сйат — да будет; пита — отец; на — не; сах — он; сйат — да будет; джанани — мать; на — не; са — она; сйат — да будет; даивам — божество, которому поклоняются; на — не; тат — то; сйат — пусть будет; на — не; патих — муж; ча — также; сах — он; сйат — пусть будет; на — не; мочайет — спасет; йах — который; самупета-мритйум — того, кто вращается в круговороте рождения и смерти.

Тот, кто не способен вызволить своих подопечных из круговорота рождения и смерти, не имеет права становиться духовным учителем, мужем, отцом, матерью или полубогом, которому поклоняются простые смертные.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Вокруг так много духовных учителей, однако, как утверждает Господь Ришабхадева, человек не должен становиться духовным учителем, если он не способен вызволить своих учеников из круговорота рождения и смерти. В сущности, тот, кто не является чистым преданным Кришны, не в состоянии вызволить из этого круговорота даже самого себя. Тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со 'рджуна. Единственный способ положить конец рождению и смерти — это вернуться домой, к Богу. Но как можно вернуться к Богу, не познав Его? Джанма карма ча ме дивйам эвам йо ветти таттватах.

В этой связи можно привести немало примеров из истории. Так, Махараджа Бали отверг своего гуру, Шукрачарью, поскольку тот оказался не способен вызволить его из круговорота рождения и смерти. Шукрачарья не был чистым преданным Господа, он шел путем кармической деятельности и стал возражать, когда Махараджа Бали решил отдать все, чем владел, Господу Вишну. На самом деле отдать все Господу — долг каждого, ибо Господу принадлежит все сущее. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.27) Верховный Господь говорит:

йат кароши йад ашнаси
йадж джухоши дадаси йат
йат тапасйаси каунтейа
тат курушва мад-арпанам

«О сын Кунти, что бы ты ни делал, что бы ни ел, что бы ты ни приносил в жертву и ни отдавал, какую бы аскезу ни совершал, — делай это как подношение Мне». Это и есть бхакти . Отдать все Верховному Господу способен лишь тот, кто предан Ему. Тот же, кто не предан Господу, не вправе становиться духовным учителем, мужем, отцом или матерью.

Другой подобный случай произошел с женами брахманов, проводивших жертвоприношения. Ради того чтобы удовлетворить Кришну, эти женщины оставили свои семьи. Вот пример того, как жена отвергает мужа, который не в состоянии спасти ее из когтей рождения и смерти. По этой же причине Махараджа Прахлада отверг своего отца, а Махараджа Бхарата* — свою мать (джанани на са сйат) .

* Имеется в виду брат Господа Рамачандры. (Прим. переводчика.)

Слово даивам указывает на полубога, а также на любого, кто является объектом поклонения или почитания. Обычно объектами почитания становятся духовный учитель, муж, отец, мать, старшие члены семьи, однако, по словам Ришабхадевы, занимать такое положение позволено далеко не каждому. Тот, кто хочет стать мужем, отцом или духовным учителем, должен прежде всего быть способным избавить своих подопечных от необходимости снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Иначе он станет обманщиком и покроет свое имя позором. Каждый, кто становится отцом или духовным учителем, должен очень хорошо сознавать свою ответственность за детей или учеников. Добросовестно выполнять эти обязанности может только тот, кто знает, как вызволить своих подопечных из круговорота рождения и смерти.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.19

ТЕКСТ 19

идам шарирам мама дурвибхавйам
саттвам хи ме хридайам йатра дхармах
приштхе крито ме йад адхарма арад
ато хи мам ришабхам прахур арйах

идам — это; шарирам — трансцендентное тело (сач-чид-ананда-виграха); мама — Мое; дурвибхавйам — непостижимое; саттвам — лишенные малейшей примеси гун материальной природы; хи — поистине; ме — Мое; хридайам — сердце; йатра — где; дхармах — истинная основа религии, бхакти-йога; приштхе — на спине; критах — сделано; ме — у Меня; йат — потому что; адхармах — безбожие; арат — далеко; атах — поэтому; хи — поистине; мам — Меня; ришабхам — лучшим из живых существ; прахух — называют; арйах — достойные уважения, духовно развитые люди.

Мое трансцендентное тело [сач-чид-ананда-виграха] непостижимо. Оно не материально, хотя и очень похоже на тело человека. Нисходя в этот мир, Я принимаю тот или иной образ не по принуждению материальной природы, а по Своей собственной воле. Сердце Мое, так же как и все Мое тело, духовно, и Я всегда пекусь о благе Своих преданных. Именно ради них Я храню в Своем сердце путь преданного служения. Что же касается безбожия [адхармы] и всех тех действий, которые не связаны с преданным служением, то им Я отвел место далеко от Моего сердца, ибо они Меня нисколько не привлекают. Зная Мои трансцендентные качества, люди в молитвах называют Меня, Верховного Господа, Ришабхадевой, величайшим из всех существ.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Очень важное значение в этом стихе имеют слова идам шарирам мама дурвибхавйам . Есть два основных вида энергии: материальная и духовная. С материальной энергией мы до какой-то степени знакомы, потому что все тела в этом мире состоят из материальных элементов: земли, воды, огня, воздуха, эфира, ума, интеллекта и эго. Но духовную искру, душу, которая находится внутри материального тела, невозможно увидеть обычным, материальным зрением. Даже когда мы видим тело, исполненное духовной энергии, нам очень трудно понять, как духовная энергия может принять форму тела. В этом стихе говорится, что тело Господа Ришабхадевы всецело духовно, но материалисту совершенно непонятно, как такое возможно. Для материалистичного человека полностью духовное тело — это загадка. Если мы не можем постичь что-то на основе своего непосредственного опыта, нам следует принять точку зрения Вед. В «Брахма-самхите» сказано: ишварах парамах кришнах сач-чид-ананда-виграхах . У Верховного Господа есть тело, которое имеет определенную форму, однако оно состоит не из материальных элементов. Оно состоит из духовного блаженства, вечности и жизненной силы. С помощью Своей непостижимой энергии Господь может предстать перед нами в Своем изначальном, духовном теле, но, поскольку мы не знаем, что такое духовное тело, под влиянием иллюзии нам порой кажется, что тело Господа материально. Для философов- майявади духовное тело — это нечто совершенно немыслимое. По их мнению, дух может быть только безличным, а все, что относится к личности, они считают материальным. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.11) про них говорится:

аваджананти мам мудха
манушим танум ашритам
парам бхавам аджананто
мама бхута-махешварам

«Глупцы насмехаются надо Мной, когда Я нисхожу в этот мир в облике человека. Они не знают, что Я по природе трансцендентен и что Я — верховный владыка всего сущего».

Недалекие люди, мудхи, думают, что Верховный Господь воплощается в теле, состоящем из материальной энергии. Понять, что такое материальное тело, нетрудно, но духовное тело выше нашего понимания. Поэтому Ришабхадева говорит: идам шарирам мама дурвибхавйам . В духовном мире все тела духовны. Ничего материального там нет. В духовном мире есть только то, что связано со служением: севья, сева и севака — объект служения, само служение и слуга. Эти три начала чисто духовны, поэтому духовный мир называют абсолютным. В нем нет ни грана материальной скверны.

Господь Ришабхадева стоит выше любых материальных представлений. Он говорит, что сердце Его состоит из дхармы . Что такое истинная дхарма, объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66): сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа . В духовном мире каждое живое существо предано Верховному Господу и всегда пребывает на духовном уровне. Там есть те, кто служит, те, кому служат, само служение — и все это духовно и исполнено разнообразия. Сейчас, поскольку мы находимся во власти материальных представлений, все духовное для нас непостижимо (дурвибхавйа) . Господь — Верховное Существо, поэтому Его называют Ришабхой, величайшим из всех. В Ведах говорится: нитйо нитйанам . Мы по своей природе тоже духовны, но наше положение подчиненное. Кришна, Верховный Господь, — величайшее из всех живых существ. Слово ришабха означает «главный» или «верховный» и указывает на Верховное Существо, то есть на Самого Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.21 - 22

бхутешу вирудбхйа удуттама йе
сарисрипас тешу сабодха-ништхах
тато манушйах праматхас тато 'пи
гандхарва-сиддха вибудхануга йе

девасуребхйо магхават-прадхана
дакшадайо брахма-сутас ту тешам
бхавах парах со 'тха виринча-вирйах
са мат-паро 'хам двиджа-дева-девах

бхутешу — среди всего сотворенного (как обладающего признаками жизни, так и не обладающего ими); вирудбхйах — чем растения; удуттамах — находящиеся на гораздо более высокой ступени; йе — которые; сарисрипах — существа, способные передвигаться, например черви и змеи; тешу — среди них; са-бодха-ништхах — те, кто обладает развитым сознанием; татах — затем; манушйах — люди; праматхах — духи и привидения; татах апи — дальше; гандхарва — обитатели Гандхарвалоки (певцы на планетах полубогов); сиддхах — обитатели Сиддхалоки, обладающие всеми мистическими способностями; вибудха-анугах — киннары; йе — которые; дева — полубогов; асуребхйах-асуров (которые стоят ниже); магхават-прадханах — возглавляемые Индрой; дакша-адайах — Дакша и другие; брахма-сутах — сыновья Брахмы; ту — но; тешам — среди; бхавах — Господь Шива; парах — лучший; сах — он (Господь Шива); атха — к тому же; виринча-вирйах — происходящий от Господа Брахмы; сах — он (Брахма); мат-парах — Мой преданный; ахам — Я; двиджа-дева-девах — почитатель или покровитель брахманов .

Из всех проявлений обеих энергий [материи и духа] те, в которых присутствует жизненная сила [трава, овощи, деревья и другие растения], занимают более высокое положение, чем неодушевленная материя [камни, земля и пр.]. Выше растений и других неподвижных существ — черви и змеи, ибо они способны передвигаться. Выше червей и змей стоят животные, обладающие более развитым сознанием. Выше животных — люди, но еще более высокое положение занимают привидения, потому что у них нет грубого материального тела. Выше привидений стоят гандхарвы, а выше их — сиддхи. Выше сиддхов — киннары, выше их — асуры, выше асуров — полубоги, а из полубогов главный — Индра, царь небес. Выше Индры стоят сыновья Господа Брахмы, такие, как царь Дакша, а среди них величайший — Господь Шива. Поскольку Господь Шива — сын Господа Брахмы, считается, что Брахма занимает более высокое положение. Однако сам Брахма подчиняется Мне, Верховному Господу. А выше всех стоят брахманы, ибо они особенно дороги Мне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе брахманам отводится даже более высокое положение, чем Самому Верховному Господу. Тем самым Ришабхадева подчеркивает, что правители всегда должны действовать под руководством брахманов . Он Сам предложил Своему старшему сыну, Бхарате, занять трон императора Земли, и тем не менее, чтобы наилучшим образом выполнять эти обязанности, Бхарата должен был следовать наставлениям брахманов . Вознося Господу молитвы, мы называем Его брахманья-девой . Это слово указывает на то, что Он очень любит Своих преданных, брахманов . Имеются в виду не так называемые кастовые брахманы, а истинные, достойные представители этого сословия. Настоящий брахман должен обладать восемью качествами, которые перечислены в двадцать четвертом стихе этой главы ( шама, дама, сатья, титикша и т.д.). К брахманам нужно относиться с огромным почтением, и каждый правитель должен руководить государством, следуя их наставлениям. К сожалению, сейчас, в век Кали, правителей выбирают не слишком разумные люди, и такие правители не следуют наставлениям истинных брахманов . Из-за этого в мире царит хаос. Необходимо преподавать людям науку сознания Кришны, тогда они демократическим путем выберут в правители совершенного преданного, подобного Махарадже Бхарате. Если глава государства будет действовать под руководством истинных брахманов, он сможет выполнять свои обязанности идеальным образом.

Кроме того, здесь затрагивается тема эволюции. Этот стих в какой-то степени соответствует современной теории, согласно которой жизнь возникла из материи, потому что в нем сказано: бхутешу вирудбхйах . Из всего сотворенного живые существа, начиная с травы, овощей, деревьев и других растений, занимают более высокое положение, чем неодушевленная материя. Иначе говоря, материя способна проявлять растительные и другие формы. В этом смысле можно сказать, что материя дает начало жизни, однако источником самой материи является жизнь. В «Бхагавад-гите» (10.8) Кришна говорит: ахам сарвасйа прабхаво маттах сарвам правартате — «Я — источник всех духовных и материальных миров. Все берет начало во Мне».

Существует две энергии — материальная и духовная, и обе они берут начало в Кришне. Кришна — верховное живое существо. Можно считать, что в материальном мире источником живых существ является материя, однако сама материя исходит от верховного живого существа. Нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам. Таким образом, от Верховного Существа исходит все сущее — и материальное, и духовное. Достичь совершенства в процессе эволюции — значит стать брахманом . Брахманы поклоняются Верховному Брахману, а Верховный Брахман поклоняется брахманам . Другими словами, преданные всегда уповают на Верховного Господа, а Господу нравится заботиться о Своих преданных. Брахманов называют двиджа-девами, а Господа — двиджа-дева-девой, покровителем брахманов.

Процесс эволюции описывается также в «чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 19.144 - 148). Там сказано, что есть два типа живых существ: движущиеся и неподвижные. К движущимся относятся птицы, звери, рыбы, люди и т.д. Считается, что наилучшее положение среди них занимают люди, однако они немногочисленны. По сравнению с другими живыми существами людей мало, причем многие из них, в частности млеччхи, пулинды, бауддхи и шабары, стоят на низших ступенях эволюции. На более высоком уровне находятся люди, которые признают принципы, изложенные в Ведах. Однако даже среди тех, кто признает ведические принципы — систему варнашрамы, известную в наши дни как «индуизм», — следуют им лишь немногие. А из тех, кто следует этим принципам, большинство занимаются кармической деятельностью, стремясь в награду за свои благочестивые поступки достичь более высокого положения в этом мире. Манушйанам сахасрешу кашчид йатати сиддхайе: среди множества людей, привязанных к кармической деятельности, быть может, найдется один гьяни — человек, который склонен к философским размышлениям и потому стоит выше, чем карми . Йататам апи сиддханам кашчин мам ветти таттватах: из множества гьяни едва ли одному удается освободиться от материального рабства, а из миллионов освобожденных гьяни едва ли один достигает положения преданного Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.23

на брахманаис тулайе бхутам анйат
пашйами випрах ким атах парам ту
йасмин нрибхих прахутам шраддхайахам
ашнами камам на татхагни-хотре

на — не; брахманаих — с брахманами; тулайе — уравниваю; бхутам — существо; анйат — другое; пашйами — вижу; випрах — о брахманы; ким — что-либо; атах — затем (по сравнению с брахманами ); парам — высшее; ту — несомненно; йасмин — в котором; нрибхих — людьми; прахутам — пищу, предлагаемую после правильно проведенных обрядов; шраддхайа — с верой и любовью; ахам — Я; ашнами — ем; камам — с большим удовольствием; на — не; татха — так; агни-хотре — в огненном жертвоприношении.

Затем Господь Ришабхадева обратился к собравшимся брахманам: О досточтимые, Я считаю, что нет в этом мире существа более великого, чем брахманы, или равного им. Я не нахожу никого, кто мог бы сравниться с брахманами. И тот, кто знает, как Мне угодить, совершает предписанные Ведами обряды, а в конце с верой и любовью подносит Мне угощение через уста брахмана. Такую пищу Я съедаю с гораздо большим удовольствием, чем ту, что предлагают Мне во время огненного жертвоприношения.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: По ведическому обычаю после жертвоприношения нужно угощать брахманов пищей, предложенной Верховному Господу. Считается, что устами брахманов ест Сам Господь. Вот почему никто не может сравниться с истинным брахманом . Достичь положения брахмана — значит подняться на высшую ступень эволюции. Любое общество, в котором не развита брахманская культура, в котором люди не следуют наставлениям брахманов, обречено на жалкое существование. В современном мире все стремятся к чувственным наслаждениям, поэтому сейчас все шире распространяются всевозможные пагубные привычки и ни у кого нет уважения к брахманской культуре. В демоническом обществе людей привлекает отвратительная деятельность, угра-карма . Пытаясь удовлетворить свое ненасытное вожделение, они строят огромные заводы и в результате сами же страдают от непомерных налогов. Они не верят в Бога и не совершают жертвоприношений, рекомендованных в «Бхагавад-гите». Йаджнад бхавати парджанйах: когда люди совершают жертвоприношения, в небе образуются тучи и выпадают дожди. А если выпадает много дождей, значит, будут богатые урожаи. Итак, общество должно следовать принципам «Бхагавад- гиты» и действовать под руководством брахманов — тогда все будут счастливы. Аннад бхаванти бхутани: когда люди и животные получают достаточно пищи из зерна, они становятся сильными и крепкими, из их сердца уходят тревоги и ум успокаивается. Хорошее здоровье и душевный покой помогают человеку достичь духовного совершенства, которое является высшей целью жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.24

дхрита танур ушати ме пурани
йенеха саттвам парамам павитрам
шамо дамах сатйам ануграхаш ча
тапас титикшанубхаваш ча йатра

дхрита — живущее трансцендентным знанием; танух — тело; ушати — неподвластное материальной скверне; ме — Мое; пурани — вечное; йена — чем; иха — здесь, в материальном мире; саттвам — гуна благости; парамам — высшая; павитрам — чистая; шамах — владение умом; дамах — владение чувствами; сатйам — правдивость; ануграхах — милосердие; ча — и; тапах — аскетичность; титикша — терпение; анубхавах — постижение Бога и индивидуальной души; ча — и; йатра — где.

Веды представляют собой Мое вечное, трансцендентное воплощение в звуке, поэтому их называют шабда-брахмой. Из всех обитателей этого мира только брахманы глубоко изучают Веды, и, поскольку они усваивают самую суть ведического знания, их следует считать олицетворением Вед. Брахманы пребывают в высшей гуне природы (саттва-гуне). Потому им присущи такие качества, как владение своим умом (шама) и владение чувствами (дама). Будучи правдивыми (сатья), они объясняют истинный смысл Вед и из сострадания (ануграха) проповедуют ведическое учение всем обусловленным душам. Они предаются аскезе (тапасья), воспитывают у себя терпение (титикша) и постигают истинную природу индивидуальной души и Верховного Господа (анубхава). Таковы восемь добродетелей брахмана. Вот почему Я провозглашаю, что нет ни одного живого существа, которое превосходило бы брахманов.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе описываются качества настоящего брахмана . Брахман — это тот, кто обуздал свой ум и чувства и усвоил важнейшие ведические истины. Он объясняет людям подлинный смысл всего ведического знания. Как сказано в «Бхагавад- гите» (15.15), цель изучения Вед — понять трансцендентное положение Господа Шри Кришны (ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах) . Тот, кто постиг суть Вед, способен проповедовать истинное знание. Такой человек сочувствует обусловленным душам, которые, утратив сознание Кришны, попали в материальный мир и подвергаются тройственным страданиям. Настоящий брахман должен испытывать сострадание к другим живым существам и проповедовать им сознание Кришны, чтобы они могли подняться на духовный уровень. Сам Шри Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, нисходит в эту вселенную из духовного царства, чтобы поведать обусловленным душам о преимуществах духовной жизни. Он побуждает эти души предаться Ему, и то же самое делают брахманы . Они усвоили наставления Вед и помогают Верховному Господу освобождать обусловленные души. Итак, брахманы очень дороги Верховному Господу, ибо они находятся в саттва-гуне, обладают возвышенными качествами и заботятся о благе всех обусловленных душ, обитателей материального мира.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.25

ТЕКСТ 25

матто 'пй анантат паратах парасмат
сваргапаваргадхипатер на кинчит
йешам ким у сйад итарена тешам
акинчананам майи бхакти-бхаджам

маттах — от Меня; апи — даже; анантат — обладающего безграничной силой и богатством; паратах парасмат — величайшего из великих; сварга-апаварга-адхипатех — способного даровать райское счастье, счастье освобождения, а также возможность насладиться мирскими благами и затем обрести освобождение; на — не; кинчит — что бы то ни было; йешам — которых; ким — зачем; у — же; сйат — может быть; итарена — кем-либо другим; тешам — их; акинчананам — ни в чем не нуждающихся (или ничего не имеющих); майи — Мне; бхакти-бхаджам — занятых преданным служением.

Я всемогущ и владею всеми богатствами мира. Мне подчиняются даже Господь Брахма и царь Индра, владыка райских планет. Именно Я дарую живым существам райское счастье и счастье освобождения. Однако брахманы не просят у Меня никаких материальных благословений. Безупречно чистые и свободные от любых притязаний, они просто служат Мне с любовью и преданностью. Так неужели они станут просить о материальных благах кого-то другого?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Здесь продолжается описание качеств истинного брахмана: акинчананам майи бхакти-бхаджам . Брахманы всегда преданно служат Господу, поэтому у них нет ни материальных желаний, ни материальной собственности. В «чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 11.8) чайтанья Махапрабху объясняет, как должен вести себя чистый вайшнав, стремящийся домой, к Богу. Нишкинчанасйа бхагавад-бхаджанонмукхасйа. Тот, кто по-настоящему хочет вернуться к Богу, не ищет никаких материальных благ (нишкинчана) . Господь чайтанья предостерегает: сандаршанам вишайинам атха йошитам ча ха ханта ханта виша-бхакшанато 'пй асадху — «Для преданного мирские богатства и общение с женщинами ради чувственных наслаждений страшнее, чем яд». Поэтому брахманы, которые являются чистыми вайшнавами, всегда служат Верховному Господу и полностью свободны от стремления к материальной выгоде. Брахманы не обращаются за материальными благами к Господу Брахме, Индре, Шиве или другим полубогам. Они не просят ничего материального даже у Верховного Господа. Поэтому есть все основания утверждать, что брахманы — величайшие из обитателей этого мира. То же самое говорит в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.29.33) Шри Капиладева:

тасман майй арпиташеша-
крийартхатма нирантарах
майй арпитатманах пумсо
майи саннйаста-карманах
на пашйами парам бхутам
акартух сама-даршанат

Брахман использует свое тело, ум и речь только для служения Господу. Нет никого более великого, чем брахман, который всего себя вручил Верховному Господу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.26

сарвани мад-дхишнйатайа бхавадбхиш
чарани бхутани сута дхрувани
самбхавитавйани паде паде во
вивикта-дригбхис тад у харханам ме

сарвани — все; мат-дхишнйатайа — Моим местом пребывания; бхавадбхих — вами; чарани — движущиеся; бхутани — живые существа; сутах — дорогие сыновья; дхрувани — неподвижные; самбхавитавйани — те, кого следует почитать; паде паде — каждое мгновение; вах — у вас; вивикта-дригбхих — обладающими ясным видением и пониманием (того, что Верховная Личность Бога в образе Параматмы пребывает повсюду); тат у — то косвенно; ха — конечно; арханам — выражение почтения; ме — Мне.

Итак, дорогие Мои сыновья, не питайте злобы ни к кому из живых существ, будь то движущихся или неподвижных. Знайте, что Я пребываю в каждом из них, и всегда выражайте им почтение — тем самым вы будете выражать почтение Мне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе слово вивикта-дригбхих указывает на того, в ком нет ни капли злобы на других живых существ. Каждое живое существо — это обитель Бога, Верховной Личности, в образе Параматмы. Это подтверждается в «Брахма-самхите»: андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам . Господь присутствует в материальной вселенной в образе Гарбходакашайи Вишну и Кширодакашайи Вишну. Он также находится в каждом атоме. Веды гласят: ишавасйам идам сарвам . Верховный Господь пребывает повсюду, и где бы Он ни был — там Его храм. Увидев издалека храм Господа, мы почтительно склоняем голову, и точно так же следует выражать почтение всем живым существам. Это не имеет ничего общего с философией пантеизма, согласно которой все сущее есть Бог. Нет. Все сущее и Бог — не одно и то же. Однако все так или иначе связано с Богом, ибо Он присутствует везде. В этом смысле мы не должны проводить различий между бедными и богатыми, как это делают глупцы, которые поклоняются даридра-нараяне . Нараяна находится в сердце и у богатых, и у бедных. Нелепо думать, будто Нараяна присутствует только в сердцах бедняков. Он везде. Поэтому тот, кто поднялся на высокую ступень преданного служения, выражает почтение всем, даже кошкам и собакам.

видйа-винайа-сампанне
брахмане гави хастини
шуни чаива шва-паке ча
пандитах сама-даршинах

«Смиренный мудрец, обладающий истинным знанием, не видит разницы между ученым благовоспитанным брахманом, коровой, слоном, собакой и собакоедом [неприкасаемым]» (Б.-г., 5.18). Такое одинаковое отношение ко всем (сама-даршинах) не подразумевает, однако, что индивидуальная душа тождественна Верховному Господу. Между ними всегда существует различие. Каждая индивидуальная душа отлична от Верховного Господа. Было бы ошибкой приравнивать обыкновенное живое существо к Верховному Господу, ссылаясь на такие выражения, как вивикта-дрик и сама-дрик . Хотя Господь соглашается присутствовать везде и всюду, Он всегда при этом сохраняет Свое особое положение. В этой связи Шрила Мадхвачарья приводит следующее высказывание из «Падма-пураны»: вивикта-дришти-дживанам дхишнйатайа парамешварасйа бхеда-дриштих — «Тот, кто обладает ясным видением и свободен от злобы, сознает, что Верховный Господь отличен от живых существ, хотя и находится в каждом из них». Продолжая цитировать «Падма-пурану», Мадхвачарья говорит:

упападайет паратманам
дживебхйо йах паде паде
бхеденаива на чаитасмат
прийо вишнос ту кашчана

«Тот, кто понимает, что индивидуальное живое существо и Верховный Господь всегда отличны друг от друга, очень дорог Господу». И еще одна цитата из «Падма-пураны»: йо хареш чаива дживанам бхеда-вакта харех прийах — «Любой, кто распространяет знание о том, что живые существа отличны от Верховного Господа, очень дорог Господу Вишну».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.5.27

мано-вачо-дрик-каранехитасйа
сакшат-критам ме парибарханам хи
вина пуман йена маха-вимохат
кританта-пашан на вимоктум ишет

манах — ума; вачах — речи; дрик — зрения; карана — органов тела; ихитасйа — всякого действия (совершаемого ради своего тела, общества, друзей и т.д.); сакшат-критам — непосредственно предложенное; ме — Мне; парибарханам — поклонение; хи — ведь; вина — без; пуман — человек; йена — которым; маха-вимохат — от великой иллюзии; кританта-пашат — подобной неодолимой петле Ямараджи; на — не; вимоктум — освободиться; ишет — сможет.

Свой ум, зрение, речь, все познающие органы и органы действия нужно использовать только для служения Мне. Иначе живому существу нечего и думать о том, чтобы сбросить с себя путы материального бытия, которые подобны неодолимой петле Ямараджи.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Нарада-панчаратре» сказано:

сарвопадхи-винирмуктам
тат-паратвена нирмалам
хришикена хришикеша-
севанам бхактир учйате

В этом суть метода бхакти . С самого первого Своего наставления Господь Ришабхадева подчеркивал важность преданного служения, и теперь в заключение Он говорит, что живое существо должно использовать все органы своего тела для служения Господу. Существует пять органов, с помощью которых мы получаем знание, и пять органов, с помощью которых мы совершаем действия. Эти десять органов, а также ум нужно полностью занять служением Господу. В противном случае живое существо никогда не вырвется из плена майи .

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.1.48

ТЕКСТ 48

мритйур буддхиматапохйо
йавад буддхи-балодайам
йадй асау на нивартета
напарадхо 'сти дехинах

мритйух — смерть; буддхи-мата — человек, обладающий разумом; апохйах — то, чего следует избегать; йават — пока; буддхи-бала- удайам — присутствие разума и физической силы; йади — если; асау — та (смерть); на нивартета — не может быть предотвращена; на — не; апарадхах — прегрешение; асти — есть; дехинах — человека, кому грозит смерть.

Разумный человек, пока у него еще есть умственные и физические силы, должен стараться избежать смерти. Это обязанность каждого, кто получил материальное тело. Однако, если, несмотря на все усилия, человек, которому грозит смерть, не может избежать ее, в этом нет его вины.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Для человека, которому грозит преждевременная гибель, естественно изо всех сил стараться спастись. Это его долг. Хотя смерть неотвратима, каждый должен стараться избежать ее и не сдаваться ей без сопротивления, потому что все живые существа по своей природе вечны. Поскольку смерть — это наказание, которому подвергаются те, кто осужден влачить материальное существование, вся ведическая культура нацелена на то, чтобы помочь человеку избежать смерти (тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити) . Каждый должен стараться избежать смерти и новых рождений, совершенствуясь в духовной жизни, а не сдаваться смерти без борьбы. Тот, кто не пытается противодействовать смерти, не является разумным человеком. Поскольку над Деваки нависла смертельная угроза, Васудева обязан был спасти ее и он всеми силами пытался сделать это. Поэтому он стал думать, как обратиться к Камсе по-другому, чтобы спасти Деваки.

----------


## Aniruddha das

10.1.38

мритйур джанмаватам вира
дехена саха джайате
адйа вабда-шатанте ва
мритйур ваи пранинам дхрувах

мритйух — смерть; джанма-ватам — живых существ, появившихся на свет; вира — о великий герой; дехена саха — вместе с телом; джайате — рождается (тот, кто родился, непременно умрет); адйа — сегодня; ва — либо; абда-шата — сотен лет; анте — в конце; ва — или; мритйух — смерть; ваи — поистине; пранинам — живых существ; дхрувах — несомненна.

О великий герой, тот, кто родился, непременно умрет, ибо смерть рождается вместе с телом. Смерть может наступить сегодня, а может — через сотни лет, но ни одно живое существо не избежит смерти.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Васудева попытался объяснить Камсе, что, хотя Камса в страхе перед смертью готов был даже убить женщину, он все равно не сможет избежать смерти. Смерть неизбежна. Так зачем же Камсе совершать поступок, который ляжет пятном на его честь и честь его семьи? О том же говорится и в «Бхагавад- гите» (2.27):

джатасйа хи дхруво мритйур
дхрувам джанма мритасйа ча
тасмад апарихарйе 'ртхе
на твам шочитум архаси

«Тот, кто родился, непременно умрет, а тот, кто умер, родится вновь. И поскольку это неизбежно, исполняя свой долг, ты не должен предаваться скорби». Не надо бояться смерти. Надо просто готовиться к следующей жизни. Родившись человеком, нужно использовать свое время так, чтобы вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти. Если человек думает, что, для того чтобы спастись от смерти, надо запутаться в греховной деятельности, он заблуждается. Ничего хорошего это ему не принесет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущее не волнует. Все зависит от Кришны.
Шрила Прабхупада. Письмо Девамайа деви-даси, 9 января, 1975

----------


## Aniruddha das

“Not that because he has become Krishna conscious, and Vaisnava, he is unable to do anything of this material world. No. One who is Krishna conscious, he is conscious of everything and he knows how to deal with them. That is called daksa. Not that “Because I have become Krishna conscious I have no knowledge in other things.” No. Every … You must have, if not complete, to know something of everything. That is intelligence, to know something of everything and to know everything of something. That is wanted. You may be expert, a devotee. You know everything of devotional service, but you should not be callous. You know something of everything. That is called daksa.” [Srila Prabhupada lecture - Srimad-Bhagavatam 7.12.6 — Bombay, April 17, 1976]

Это не так, что если кто-то стал сознающим Кришну, вайшнавом, то он не способен ничего сделать в этом материальном мире. Нет. Тот, кто сознает Кришну, сознает все, и он знает как обходиться со всем. Это называется дакша.  Не так что: "Поскольку я стал сознающим Кришну, у меня нет знания о других вещах". Нет. Каждый... Вы должны знать, если не полностью, то хотя бы знать что-то обо всем. Это разум: знать что-то обо всем и знать все о чем-то. Это то, что нужно. Вы должны быть опытными, преданными. Вы знаете все о преданном служении, но вы не должны быть безразличными. Вы должны знать что-то обо всем. Это называется дакша. 
Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады. ШБ 7.12.6 - Бомбей 17.04.76

----------


## Aniruddha das

" Бхакти-йогой можно заниматься даже во время уничтожения материального мира. Калена нашта пралайе ванийам: Господу поклоняются во время потопа, который опустошает вселенную, ибо Он спасает от уничтожения Веды. Ему поклоняются во все йуги, или эпохи."

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.9.36 комментаий стр. 537

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 2.9.33 - первый стих Чатуршлоки (четырех изначальных стихов Шримад Бхагаватам)


 ахам эвасам эвагре
нанйад йат сад-асат парам
 пашчад ахам йад этач ча
йо 'вашишйета со 'смй ахам

 ахам - Я, Личность Бога; эва - несомненно; асам - существовал; эва - только; агре - до сотворения; на - никогда; анйат - что-либо еще; йат - все эти; сат - следствие; асат - причина; парам - высшая; пашчат - в конце; ахам - Я, Личность Бога; йат - все эти; этат - творение; ча - также; йах - всС; авашишйета - остается; сах - то; асми - Я есть; ахам - Я, Личность Бога.

 О Брахма, это Я, Личность Бога, существовал до начала творения, когда не было ничего, кроме Меня. Не было тогда и материальной природы, причины возникновения мироздания. Все, что ты видишь сейчас, - тоже Я, Личность Бога, и то, что остается после уничтожения, - тоже Я, Личность Бога.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Следует особо отметить, что, говоря с Господом Брахмой, Личность Бога обращает все его внимание на Себя, подчеркивая, что Он, Верховный Господь, существовал до творения, только Он один поддерживает это творение, и только Он останется после его уничтожения. Брахма также является созданием Верховного Господа. Имперсоналисты выдвигают теорию единства, утверждая, что Брахма, как эманация «Я» (Абсолютной Истины), является тем же самым «Я» и потому тождествен Господу, который и есть это «Я», и, таким образом, согласно данному стиху, не существует ничего, кроме единого «Я». Однако, приняв аргумент имперсоналистов, необходимо все же признать, что Господь - это творящее «Я», тогда как Брахма - сотворенное «я». Следовательно, между двумя «я», то есть между господствующим «Я» и подчиненным «я», существует разница. Таким образом, даже если мы примем аргументы имперсоналистов, нам все же придется признать существование двух «я». Заметим, однако, что ведические писания («Катхопанишад») признают качественное тождество этих двух «я». В «Катхопанишад» сказано:

 нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам
 эко бахунам йо видадхати каман

 Веды признают качественное тождество творящего «Я» и сотворенного «я», поскольку оба они нитйа и четана. Однако творящее «Я» стоит в единственном, а сотворенное «я» - во множественном числе, ибо сотворенных «я» существует бесчисленное множество - сам Брахма и все, кто произошел от Брахмы. Это не так уж трудно понять: отец создает (зачинает) сына, а тот в свою очередь производит на свет своих сыновей, и в каком-то смысле все они суть одно, поскольку все они люди, но в то же время и сын, и внуки отличны от отца. Ни сын, ни внуки не могут занять место отца. Отец, сын и внуки одновременно едины и отличны друг от друга. Как люди, они едины, но по отношению друг к другу они занимают разное положение. Поэтому Веды проводят различие между такими понятиями, как «творец» и «творение», «властелин» и «подвластный», отводя первому (властвующему «Я») роль того, кто поддерживает существование подчиненных «я». Таким образом, между двумя категориями «я» существует огромная разница.

 Кроме того, данный стих не дает никаких оснований утверждать, что Господь и Брахма не являются личностями. Таким образом, в конечном счете и властелин, и подвластный - это личности. Таким образом, данный стих опровергает вывод имперсоналистов, утверждающих, что в конечном счете все сущее имеет безличную природу. Подобные утверждения не слишком разумных приверженцев имперсонализма, ставящих акцент на безличном аспекте Абсолюта, опровергнуты здесь указанием на то, что властвующее «Я» - это Абсолютная Истина и что, таким образом, Абсолютная Истина является личностью. Подвластное «я», Брахма, - тоже личность, но он не является Абсолютом. В некоторых случаях, чтобы осознать духовность своего «я», можно допустить свое принципиальное тождество с Абсолютной Истиной, однако на самом деле между властвующим и подвластным всегда сохраняется различие. Это со всей очевидностью следует из данного стиха, совершенно неверно толкуемого имперсоналистами. Брахма собственными глазами видит перед собой своего повелителя, Господа, который даже после уничтожения материального творения существует в Своей трансцендентной и вечной форме. Форма Господа, которую видел Брахма, существовала еще до того, как был создан сам Брахма. Материальное проявление со всеми его компонентами и действующими началами материального творения также представляет собой энергетическую экспансию Господа. А когда энергия Господа сворачивается, единственное, что остается, - все та же Личность Бога. Таким образом, Господь в своей личностной форме существует всегда, на всех этапах сотворения, поддержания и уничтожения мироздания. Эту истину подтверждают и ведические гимны: васудево ва идам агра асин на брахма на ча шанкара эко нарайана асин на брахма нешана и т.д. До творения на свете не было никого, кроме Васудевы. Тогда не было ни Брахмы, ни Шанкары. Существовал только Нарайана и больше никого - ни Брахмы, ни Ишаны. Шрипада Шанкарачарйа в своих комментариях на «Бхагавад-гиту» также утверждает, что Нарайана, Личность Бога, трансцендентен к материальному творению, а все мироздание является продуктом авйакты. Таким образом, между творением и творцом всегда сохраняется различие, хотя в качественном отношении они одинаковы.

 Еще один вывод, следующий из данного стиха, заключается в том, что высшая истина - это Бхагаван, то есть Личность Бога. Выше уже было дано описание Личности Бога и Его царства. Имперсоналисты представляют себе царство Бога пустым, но на самом деле это не так. На планетах Ваикунтхи царит трансцендентное разнообразие: на них живут четырехрукие люди, которые обладают несметными богатствами, там есть даже воздушные корабли и все, что необходимо для существования цивилизации такого высокого уровня развития. Следовательно, Верховный Господь существует до сотворения материального мира, Он пребывает на Ваикунтхалоках, где царит трансцендентное разнообразие. «Бхагавад-гита» также называет природу Ваикунтхалок санатаной. Это значит, что они не подлежат уничтожению даже во время разрушения проявленного космоса. Трансцендентные планеты Ваикунтхи имеют принципиально иную природу, которая делает их неподвластными действующим в материальном мире законам творения, сохранения и разрушения. Существование Личности Бога подразумевает существование Ваикунтхалок, так же как существование царя подразумевает существование его царства.

 О существовании Личности Бога говорится в разных местах «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и других богооткровенных писаний. Например, в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (2.8.10) Махараджа Парикшит спрашивает:

 са чапи йатра пурушо
вишва-стхитй-удбхавапйайах
 муктватма-майам майешах
шете сарва-гухашайах

 «Каким образом Личность Бога - причина творения, сохранения и разрушения космоса, неподвластная влиянию иллюзорной энергии и властвующая над нею - пребывает в сердце каждого?» Аналогичный вопрос задает и Видура:

 таттванам бхагавамс тешам
катидха пратисанкрамах
 татремам ка упасиран
ка у свид анушерате

 Бхаг., 3.7.37

 В своих заметках Шридхара Свами поясняет: «Во время уничтожения мироздания кто служит Господу, возлежащему на Шеше и т.д.». Это означает, что трансцендентный Господь и Его имя, слава, качества и атрибуты существуют вечно. То же самое подтверждается в Каши-кханде «Сканда-пураны», когда речь идет о дхрува-чарите. Там говорится:

 на чйаванте 'пи йад-бхакта
махатйам пралайапади
 ато 'чйуто 'кхиле локе
са эках сарваго 'вйайах

 Даже преданные Личности Бога, не говоря уже о Самом Господе, не подлежат уничтожению во время гибели материального мира. Господь существует вечно, на всех трех этапах материальных изменений.

 Имперсоналисты отрицают, что Всевышний занят деятельностью, однако здесь, в беседе между Брахмой и Верховной Личностью Бога, упомянута деятельность Господа, а также Его форма и качества. В деятельности Брахмы и других полубогов, связанной с поддержанием мироздания, необходимо видеть деятельность Самого Господа. Царю или главе правительства не обязательно самому сидеть в правительственных кабинетах, он может в это время предаваться царским развлечениям. И тем не менее нужно понять, что все происходит по его воле и под его руководством. Личность Бога всегда обладает формой. В материальном мире Его личностная форма скрыта от глаз недалеких людей, поэтому Его иногда называют лишенным формы. Но на самом деле Он всегда пребывает в Своей вечной форме на планетах Ваикунтхи и в формах Своих различных воплощений на планетах материальных вселенных. В этой связи будет уместным провести аналогию с солнцем. В ночной тьме люди не видят солнца, однако его можно видеть там, где оно уже взошло. То, что жители определенной части Земли не видят солнца, еще не означает, что оно не имеет формы.

 Один из стихов «Брихад-аранйака-упанишад» (1.4.1) провозглашает: атмаиведам агра асит пуруша-видхах. В этой мантре говорится, что Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, существовал еще до появления воплощения пуруши. В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.18) Господа Кришну называют Пурушоттамой, поскольку Он - верховный пуруша, трансцендентный даже к пуруша-акшаре и пуруша-кшаре. Акшара-пуруша - Маха-Вишну - бросает взгляд на пракрити, материальную природу, но Пурушоттама существовал еще до Его появления. Таким образом, «Брихад-аранйака-упанишад» подтверждает слова «Бхагавад-гиты» о том, что Господь Кришна является Верховной Личностью (Пурушоттамой).

 В некоторых Ведах говорится, что вначале существовал только безличный Брахман. Однако, согласно этому стиху, безличный Брахман, который является ослепительным сиянием тела Верховного Господа, можно считать лишь непосредственной причиной, тогда как причина всех причин, или глубинная причина, - это Верховная Личность Бога. В материальном мире Господь находится в Своей безличной форме, поскольку Господа невозможно увидеть материальными глазами или воспринять материальными чувствами. Тот, кто хочет увидеть Верховного Господа, прежде должен одухотворить свои чувства. Но Он вечно существует как индивидуальная личность, и обитатели Ваикунтхалоки всегда могут видеть Его личностный образ. Таким образом, в материальном мире Он безличен, подобно главе правительства, который в кабинетах правительственных чиновников присутствует в безличной форме. Однако в своей резиденции глава правительства находится лично. Так и Господь не безличен в Своей обители, которая, как сказано в самом начале «Бхагаватам», всегда остается нираста-кухакам. Таким образом, богооткровенные писания признают как безличный, так и личностный аспект Господа. Значение личностного аспекта Господа особенно подчеркивается в «Бхагавад-гите» в стихе брахмано хи пратиштхахам (Б.-г., 14.27), из которого следует, что духовное знание о Личности Бога во всех отношениях более сокровенно, чем знание о Брахмане, безличном аспекте Господа. Поэтому высшей целью человека должно быть познание не безличностного, а личностного аспекта Абсолютной Истины. Аналогия с «кусочком неба» в кувшине и небом снаружи кувшина помогает изучающим этот предмет понять, что космическое сознание Абсолютной Истины пронизывает все сущее, однако это еще не значит, что неотъемлемая составная частица Господа, возомнившая себя Всевышним, действительно становится Им. Это означает только, что такая обусловленная душа пала жертвой иллюзорной энергии, попавшись в последнюю ловушку, приготовленную для нее. Человек, заявляющий о своем единстве с космическим сознанием Господа, попал в последнюю западню, приготовленную иллюзорной энергией, даиви майей. Даже находясь в материальном творении, где Господь существует в Своем безличном аспекте, нужно стремиться постичь личностный аспект Господа - именно в этом заключается смысл слов пашчад ахам йад этач ча йо 'вашишйета со 'смй ахам.

 Ту же истину признал Брахмаджи, давая наставления Нараде. Он, в частности, сказал:

 со 'йам те 'бхихитас тата
 бхагаван вишва-бхаванах

 Бхаг., 2.7.50

 Хари, Верховная Личность Бога - единственная причина всех причин. Следовательно, в данном стихе (ахам эва) речь идет о Верховном Господе и только о Нем. Поэтому человек должен следовать путем Брахма-сампрадайи, то есть путем, ведущим от Брахмаджи к Нараде, от него к Вйасадеве и т.д., и сделать познание Верховной Личности Бога Хари, Господа Кришны, целью своей жизни. Это сокровенное наставление, адресованное всем чистым преданным Господа, получил и Арджуна. То же самое наставление услышал Брахма на заре творения. Полубоги - Брахма, Вишну, Махешвара, Индра, Чандра, Варуна и др. - это лишь разные формы Господа, выполняющие различные функции; различные компоненты, из которых создается материальный мир, и все многообразные энергии также исходят от Личности Бога, но корнем, источником всего этого является Верховная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна. Мы должны стремиться развить в себе привязанность к корню всего сущего и не позволять, чтобы нас сбивали с толку его ветви и листья. Таков смысл наставления, содержащегося в данном стихе.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 14.50

ТЕКСТ 50

канйаре кахе, — ама пуджа, ами диба вара
ганга-дурга — даси мора, махеша — кинкара

канйаре кахе — Господь сказал девочкам; ама пуджа — поклоняйтесь Мне; ами — Я; диба — дам; вара — хорошего мужа; ганга — Ганга; дурга — богиня Дурга; даси — служанки; мора — Мои; махеша — Господь Шива; кинкара — слуга.

Обращаясь к девушкам, Господь говорил: «Поклоняйтесь Мне, и Я дам вам хороших мужей и благословлю вас. Ганга и богиня Дурга — Мои служанки. Что говорить о других полубогах, когда даже Господь Шива — Мой слуга?»

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Среди последователей христианства, ислама и других религий бытует неверное представление о том, что индусы поклоняются многим богам. Это представление ошибочно. Бог один, но есть также большое число могущественных живых существ, которые возглавляют различные отделы вселенской администрации. Их и называют полубогами. Все полубоги — это слуги, исполняющие указания Верховного Господа, Личности Бога. Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху обдяснил это, будучи еще ребенком. Некоторые люди, по своему невежеству надеясь получить какие-то благословения, поклоняются полубогам, но тому, кто предан Верховному Господу и кто поклоняется Ему, нет нужды обращаться за какими бы то ни было благословениями к полубогам, поскольку по милости Всевышнего он может обрести все, чего пожелает. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.20, 28) поклонение полубогам осуждается:

камаис таис таир хрита-джнанах
  прападйанте 'нйа-деватах
там там нийамам астхайа
  пракритйа нийатах свайа

«Лишь те, что утратили разум и обезумели от вожделения, поклоняются полубогам, следуя правилам поклонения, которые соответствуют их природе».

йешам тв анта-гатам папам
  джананам пунйа-карманам
те двандва-моха-нирмукта
  бхаджанте мам дридха-вратах

«Но те, что освободились от бремени грехов и от двойственности, порожденной иллюзией, с решимостью поклоняются Верховной Личности Бога». Полубогам поклоняются только люди с ограниченным разумом, которые надеются тем самым достичь своих целей. Самые разумные поклоняются только Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне.

Иногда нас, участников Движения сознания Кришны, порицают за то, что мы не одобряем поклонение полубогам. Но как мы можем одобрить то, что осуждали Сам Господь Чайтанья и Господь Кришна? Как мы можем допустить, чтобы люди оставались глупцами и хрита-гьянами (невеждами)? Мы проповедуем просто для того, чтобы помочь разумным людям понять разницу между духом и материей, а также постичь Господа, Верховную Личность Бога, который представляет Собой абсолютное духовное целое. В этом заключается наша миссия. Как мы можем намеренно вводить людей в заблуждение, побуждая их поклоняться так называемым полубогам, воплощенным в материальных телах и заключенным в границах материального мира?

   Позиция, которой мы придерживаемся, запрещая поклонение многочисленным полубогам, полностью согласуется с тем, чему еще в детстве учил Господь Чайтанья. В этой связи можно привести слова из песни Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура:

анйа девашрайа наи    томаре кахину бхаи
эи бхакти парама-карана

«Чтобы стать стойким, чистым преданным Верховного Господа и служить Ему безраздельно [ананйа-бхак], следует не отвлекаться на поклонение полубогам. Такая решимость и сосредоточенность является признаком чистого преданного служения».

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Относительно твоего вопроса о Господе Иисусе Христе, мы принимаем его как шактйавеша-аватару. Господь Будда тоже в этой категории. Господь Будда упоминается в Шримад Бхагаватам, как воплощение Бога, но тем не менее вайшнавы не принимают его философию, которая классифицируется как атеизм. Подобным образом, даже если мы принимаем Гопода Иисуса Христа как шактйавеша-аватару, это не значит, что мы должны принимать его философию. Но мы должны выражать ему почтение. Относительно книг типа Евангелие эпохи водолея и даже Заветов, мы не можем принять их как авторитетные, поскольку иногда становится известно, что там содержатся слова, сказанные в действительности не Христом, а утверждения сделанные его преданными. Например, в 10 заповедях ясно сказано: "Не убий", но какой-то епископ в Бостоне изменил это на "Не убивай человека". Это значит, епископ хочет сохранить забой животных. Не беспокойся обо всех этих книгах. Мы уважаем всех этих великих проповедников, но нам не нужно изучать их книги, разве что для справки. Мы должны налегать на нашу философию, как полюбить Бога. Наш метод прост. У нас тоже есть много книг, поэтому лучше для нас заниматься собственным делом, чем отвлекаться на изучение других книг. Господь Чайтанья недвусмысленно запрещал это. В конце концов, сознанию Кришны по крайней мере 120 миллионов лет. Ничто не может сравниться с нашей философией, ни по древности, ни по философии, ни по этике, науке, нравственности и т.д., все в правильном видении и одобренное великими непоколебимыми ачарьями.

Что касается других, их даже нельзя сравнивать. Например, если Господь Иисус Христос сказал:" Не убий" или "Не убивай людей" людям, это показывает не очень хорошее социальное устройство у тех, к кому он обращался. Наша философия выше всех этих вещей. Например, мы предписываем нашим ученикам воздерживаться от незаконного секса, мясоедения, азартных игр и одурманивающих средств, но это не самоцель. Подлинная цель в том, чтобы служить Кришне и пожертвовать всем ради Него. И чтобы научиться этому трансцендентному искусству у нас есть множество книг. Итак вывод такой, вместо того, чтобы отвлекаться на чтение этих неавторитетных книг, лучше направить свое внимание на авторитетные вайшнавские писания. Эти писания буддистов и христиан могут быть словами Бога, но тем не менее, они не всегда применимы к нам. Это подобно тому, что царь может издавать указы и устанавливать правила для преступников в тюрьме, но для хороших граждан, за пределами тюрьмы, эти правила не обязательно применимы. Эти христианские и буддисткие писания были даны другому классу людей, и нам не нужно тратить время на изучение их доктрин. Ты должен читать наши книги снова и снова, и насколько возможно старайся не вступать в полемику. Нас не занимает никакая другая религия. Наша религия - стать слугой слуги слуги Кришны".

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Хамсадуте, 02.11.69

(перевод мой)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам, песнь 6, глава 3, текст 18: 
"Иногда члены Общества сознания Кришны, в страхе перед новой мировой войной, спрашивают меня, что с ними будет, если она начнется. Они должны быть уверены: что бы ни случилось, вишнудуты или Сам Верховный Господь защитят их, как обещано в «Бхагавад-гите» (каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати). Материальный мир таит опасности для всех, но не для преданных. Об этом говорится в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: падам падам йад випадам на тешам . В материальном мире опасности подстерегают на каждом шагу, но они минуют тех, кто безраздельно предался лотосным стопам Господа".

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 2.9.34 (Второй стих Чатуршлоки)


 рите 'ртхам йат пратийета
на пратийета чатмани
 тад видйад атмано майам
йатхабхасо йатха тамах

 рите - без; артхам - ценности; йат - то, что; пратийета - кажется; на - не; пратийета - кажется; ча - и; атмани - связанное со Мной; тат - то; видйат - ты должен знать; атманах - Моя; майам - иллюзорная энергия; йатха - точно так же как; абхасах - отражение; йатха - как; тамах - тьма.

 О Брахма, все, что кажется обладающим какой-то ценностью, но при этом не связано со Мной, - нереально. Знай же, что это - Моя иллюзорная энергия, отблеск света во тьме.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В предыдущем стихе уже говорилось, что на любой стадии существования мироздания - при его возникновении, в процессе его существования и роста, во время взаимодействия различных энергий, а также при его разрушении и исчезновении - все в нем уходит корнями в бытие Личности Бога. Поэтому любое проявление забвения этих изначальных отношений с Господом, любые представления о реальности вещей, якобы существующих вне связи с Господом, называют порождением Его иллюзорной энергии. Поскольку нет ничего, что было бы в своем существовании независимо от Господа, иллюзорная энергия также является одной из энергий Господа. Правильный подход, при котором все сущее видят связанным с Господом, называют йога-майей, энергией связи, а ошибочную концепцию, описывающую что-либо вне связи с Господом, - даиви майей или маха-майей Господа. Обе майи связаны с Господом, поскольку во всем творении нет ничего, что не было бы связано с Ним. Таким образом, ошибочная концепция отделенности от Господа коренится в реальности, хотя сама по се бе иллюзорна.

 Иллюзия - это искаженное восприятие действительности, когда одну вещь принимают за другую. Например, если мы принимаем веревку за змею, то находимся в иллюзии, хотя сама веревка реальна. Веревка, лежащая перед пребывающим в иллюзии человеком, вполне реальна, но его представление о ней - не что иное, как иллюзия. Таким образом, неверное представление о том, что материальное мироздание не связано с энергией Господа, - это иллюзия, однако отсюда не следует, что само мироздание тоже иллюзорно. Такая иллюзорная концепция называется отблеском реальности во тьме невежества. Все, что кажется не «порожденным Моей [Господа] энергией», называют майей. Представление о том, что живое существо не имеет формы или что Верховный Господь не имеет формы, - это тоже иллюзия. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.12) Господь, находящийся посреди поля будущей битвы, утверждает, что воины, стоящие перед Арджуной, сам Арджуна и даже Господь существовали прежде, существуют сейчас, на поле битвы Курукшетра, и будут продолжать свое индивидуальное существование в будущем, когда нынешнее их тело будет уничтожено, даже если они освободятся из рабства материального существования. И Господь, и живые существа при всех обстоятельствах сохраняют свою индивидуальность. И Господь, и живые существа никогда не утрачивают своих личностных черт; прекратиться может только влияние на них иллюзорной энергии - отблеска света во тьме, - и происходит это по милости Господа. Ни солнце, ни луна, находящиеся в материальном мире, не являются независимыми источниками света. Истинный источник света - это брахмаджйоти, распространяющее сияние трансцендентного тела Господа. Его свет отражается в разных источниках, проявляясь в виде света солнца, луны, огня и электрического света. Следовательно, представление о том, что индивидуальное «я» не связано с Высшим «Я», Господом, - это тоже иллюзия, а ложные притязания, принимающие форму концепции «я - Всевышний», - последняя ловушка все той же майи, внешней энергии Господа.

 В самом начале «Веданта-сутры» сказано, что все сущее является порождением Всевышнего. Таким образом, как уже объяснялось в предыдущем стихе, все индивидуальные живые существа порождены энергией верховного живого существа, Личности Бога. Сам Брахма был порожден энергией Господа, и все остальные живые существа также порождены энергией Господа при посредничестве Брахмы. Ни одно из них не существует вне связи с Верховным Господом.

 Независимость, которой обладает индивидуальное живое существо, не является истинной независимостью, она лишь отражение подлинной независимости, которой обладает Верховное Существо, Господь. Необоснованные притязания обусловленных душ на полную независимость - иллюзия, о чем свидетельствует данный стих.

 Люди со скудным запасом знаний находятся под влиянием иллюзорной энергии, поэтому так называемые ученые, психологи, философы-эмпирики и прочие, ослепленные отраженным светом солнца, луны, электричества и т.д., отрицают существование Верховного Господа, выдвигая собственные теории и многочисленные объяснения того, как создается, поддерживается и уничтожается материальный мир. Врач, изучающий физиологию человека, может отрицать существование души, однако он не способен оживить мертвое тело, хотя все структуры организма человека сохраняются и после его смерти. Психологи досконально изучают физиологию мозга, исходя из предпосылки, что структура мозговой ткани и есть тот механизм, который приводит в действие ум, однако они не в силах заставить функционировать ум в мертвом теле. Любые научные исследования вселенной или строения тела, в которых объект изучения изолируется и рассматривается вне связи с Верховным Господом, - это всего лишь интеллектуальные упражнения, на поверку оказывающиеся иллюзией. Весь прогресс науки и накопление знаний в условиях материальной цивилизации - не что иное, как проявление затмевающего влияния иллюзорной энергии. Деятельность иллюзорной энергии имеет две фазы - сначала она затмевает сознание живого существа, а затем стягивает его вниз. Затягивающая функция иллюзорной энергии проявляется в том, что она погружает живые существа во тьму невежества. А выполняя свою затмевающую функцию, иллюзорная энергия застилает глаза невежественных людей, скрывая от них Верховную Личность Бога, который вложил знание в сердце верховного индивидуального живого существа, Брахмы. Ни в одном из этих стихов ничего не сказано о тождестве Брахмы и Верховного Господа, поэтому, когда какой-нибудь невежественный человек самодовольно заявляет о своем тождестве со Всевышним, в этом следует видеть лишь очередное проявление влияния иллюзорной энергии Господа. В «Бхагавад-гите» (16.18-20) Господь говорит, что демоничных людей, отрицающих существование Господа, Он все глубже и глубже погружает во тьму невежества, и они обречены снова и снова рождаться в этом мире, ничего не ведая о Верховной Личности Бога. Но здравомыслящий человек получает знания о Господе по цепи ученической преемственности, идущей от Брахмаджи, которого учил Сам Господь, или по цепи ученической преемственности, ведущей начало от Арджуны, которому Господь поведал «Бхагавад-гиту». Он безоговорочно принимает слова Господа:

 ахам сарвасйа прабхаво
маттах сарвам правартате
 ити матва бхаджанте мам
будха бхава-саманвитах

 Б.-г., 10.8

 Господь - изначальный источник всего сущего, и все, что создается, поддерживается и уничтожается, обязано своим существованием энергии Господа. Здравомыслящий человек, который понимает это, - единственный, кто действительно обладает знаниями, поэтому такой человек становится чистым преданным Господа и служит Ему с трансцендентной любовью.

 Отраженная энергия Господа разворачивает перед взором невежественных людей иллюзорные картины, однако здравомыслящий человек понимает, что посредством Своих многообразных энергий Господь, недоступный нашим взорам, может действовать в этом мире, Сам находясь бесконечно далеко от него, подобно огню, который распространяет свое тепло и свет на большое расстояние. В «Айур-веде», древнем трактате по медицине, мудрецы безоговорочно признают верховную власть Господа:

 джагад-йонер аниччхасйа
чид-анандаика-рупинах
 пумсо 'сти пракритир нитйа
пратиччхайева бхасватах

 ачетанапи чаитанйа
йогена параматманах
 акарод вишвам акхилам
анитйам натакакритим

 Единая Верховная Личность порождает все космическое проявление. Энергия этой Верховной Личности действует как пракрити - материальная природа, которая светит отраженным светом. Иллюзорная энергия пракрити приводит в движение даже мертвую материю, приходящую в соприкосновение с жизненной энергией Господа; так перед глазами невежественного человека разворачивается спектакль материального мира. В этом спектакле, разыгрываемом пракрити, невежественные люди иногда даже играют роль ученых или психологов, но здравомыслящий человек понимает, что пракрити - это иллюзорная энергия Господа. Придя к этому выводу, который подтверждает «Бхагавад-гита», нетрудно понять, что живые существа - это проявление высшей энергии Господа (пара пракрити), а материальный мир представляет собой проявление Его низшей энергии (апара пракрити). Высшая энергия Господа не может быть во всем равной Господу, хотя различие между энергией и ее обладателем, так же как между огнем и исходящим от него теплом, весьма незначительно. Огонь излучает тепло, но тепло само по себе еще не является огнем. Эта простая истина недоступна пониманию людей со скудным запасом знаний, которые безо всяких на то оснований утверждают, что между теплом и огнем нет никакой разницы. Энергию огня (тепло) в данном стихе называют отблеском огня, а не самим огнем. Таким образом, жизненная энергия, представленная живыми существами, является отблеском, отражением Господа, но никак не Самим Господом. Поскольку бытие живого существа - это отблеск бытия Господа, то его существование зависит от Верховного Господа, изначального источника света. Материальную энергию сравнивают с тьмой, ибо на самом деле она и есть тьма, а деятельность живых существ во тьме - это не что иное, как отблеск изначального света. Мы должны понять Господа в контексте данного стиха. Независимость обеих энергий Господа называют майей, иллюзией. Отраженный свет не в состоянии рассеять тьму невежества. Подобно этому, из материального мира невозможно выбраться только с помощью отраженного света, исходящего от обыкновенных людей; чтобы сделать это, необходим свет изначального источника. Отраженный свет солнца, направляемый в темноту, не в силах разогнать ее, тогда как прямой солнечный луч полностью рассеивает тьму. В темной комнате невозможно ничего разглядеть, и, попадая туда, человек начинает бояться змей и скорпионов, которых там может и не быть. Но стоит ему зажечь свет, как он видит все, что находится в комнате, и его страх перед змеями и скорпионами мгновенно рассеивается. Поэтому, вместо того чтобы рассчитывать на помощь людей, которые светят отраженным светом и никак не связаны с Господом, необходимо воспользоваться светом Господа, исходящим от «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам». «Бхагавад-гиту» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам» ни в коем случае не следует слушать в изложении человека, не верящего в существование Господа. На таком человеке лежит печать проклятия, и, общаясь с этим обреченным, мы обрекаем на проклятие самих себя.

 Согласно «Падма-пуране», в пределах материального мира находятся бесчисленные материальные вселенные, и все они погружены во тьму. Обитающие в них живые существа, начиная с Брахм (которых в бесчисленных вселенных великое множество) и кончая крошечным муравьем, рождаются во тьме, и, чтобы увидеть Господа, им нужен истинный свет, исходящий от Него Самого, так же как солнце можно увидеть только благодаря свету самого солнца. Лампы или факелы, сделанные человеком, какими бы яркими они ни были, не помогут нам увидеть солнце. Солнце само являет себя нашему взору. Подобно этому, понять, каким образом действуют различные энергии Господа, или постичь Саму Личность Бога можно только с помощью света беспричинной милости Господа. Имперсоналисты утверждают, что Бога невозможно увидеть, однако на самом деле это не так. Бога можно увидеть, но только с помощью света, исходящего от Него Самого, а не с помощью домыслов мирских философов. В данном стихе на этот свет указывает слово видйат, которое является повелением Господа Брахме. Этот приказ Господа - проявление Его внутренней энергии, и именно эта энергия является тем средством, с помощью которого можно воочию увидеть Господа. Не только Брахма, но любой, кто по милости Господа получит возможность созерцать всемилостивую внутреннюю энергию, тоже способен постичь Личность Бога, не прибегая к помощи своего ума.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Исполнение преданного служения не от чего не зависит, совсем. Оно никак не связано с материальными условиями. Ахайтукйапратихата (ШБ 1.2.6). Никакие материальные преграды не могут помешать ему. Кто может остановить его? Если они поют Харе Кришна по всему миру, кто может помешать? Никакое правительство, никакая коммунистическая партия не могут воспрепятствовать ему. Продолжайте воспевать - таков наш принцип. Итак, ахайтукйапратихата йенатма супрасидати, вы можете заниматься им как идивидуально, так и совместно. Где Харидаса? Он уехал в Москву? Он уехал... (неразборчиво). Он воспевал в Москве. Т.к. люди не понимали [что он делает], они спрашивали его : "Чем вы занимаетесь?" "Я пою песню из фильма" (смех). Он так им говорил. Очень умно (смех). "Я пою, т.к. Москвичам нравится индийская культура". Поэтому он говорил, что "Это песня из фильма Харе Кришна" (смех)). Так или иначе, вы можете воспевать [мантру] даже в Москве.



Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады, 7 апреля 1975 г. (Sri Caitanya-caritamrta, Adi-lila 1.14 -- Mayapur, April 7, 1975)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Положение гопи всегда трансцедентно. Они стоят выше карми, йогов и гьяни. Они
 даже не пытаются понять Кришну, Бог Он или нет, но их любовь к Кришне не имеет
 себе равных. Это означает, что Кришну можно любить, не исследуя Его; в этом
 состоит высшее совершенство. Знать, что Кришна Бог, не так возвышенно, как
 любить Его, не зная. Такое поклонение Кришне, какое совершали гопи, не имеет
 себе равных это чистая любовь к Кришне, не преследующая никакой цели.
 Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шекхару Прасад Шрештха, 24 апреля, 1971

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.22.24

ТЕКСТ 24

ахимсайа парамахамсйа-чарйайа
смритйа мукундачаритагрйа-сидхуна
йамаир акамаир нийамаиш чапй аниндайа
нирихайа двандва-титикшайа ча

ахимсайа — не причиняя вреда другим живым существам; парамахамсйа-чарйайа — идя по стопам великих ачарьев; смритйа — помня; мукунда — Верховную Личность Бога; ачарита-агрйа — рассказывая другим о Его деяниях; сидхуна — нектаром; йамаих — придерживаясь регулирующих принципов; акамаих — лишенный материальных желаний; нийамаих — строго соблюдая правила и предписания; ча — также; апи — несомненно; аниндайа — не злословя; нирихайа — живя просто, скромно; двандва — двойственность; титикшайа — терпением; ча — и.

человек, стремящийся к духовному совершенству, не должен причинять вреда ни одному живому существу. Он должен идти по стопам великих ачарьев, всегда помнить нектарные игры Верховной Личности Бога, следовать всем регулирующим принципам, не рассчитывая на материальное вознаграждение, и никогда не злословить. Преданному следует жить просто, оставаться невозмутимым, сталкиваясь с проявлениями контрастов материального мира, и терпеливо переносить все, с чем ему приходится сталкиваться в этом мире.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преданные Кришны — это настоящие святые, садху . Первое качество садху, или преданного, — ахимса, воздержание от насилия. Тот, кто хочет заниматься преданным служением и вернуться домой, к Богу, должен прежде всего следовать принципу ахимсы, то есть никогда не причинять вреда другим живым существам. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» садху называют титикшавах каруниках (Бхаг., 3.25.21). Преданный должен быть терпеливым и сострадательным. Когда ему самому причиняют боль, садху должен терпеть ее, но ему не следует оставаться безучастным к страданиям других. Мир переполнен насилием, и первейшая задача преданного — прекратить это насилие, в том числе ничем не оправданное убийство животных. Преданный — друг не только людей, но и всех живых существ, так как в его глазах все живые существа — дети Верховной Личности Бога. Он не провозглашает себя единственным сыном Бога и не позволяет убивать других живых существ на том основании, что у них якобы нет души. Чистый преданный Господа никогда не примирится с такой философией. Сухридах сарва-дехинам: истинный преданный — друг всех живых существ. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна провозглашает Себя прародителем всех видов живых существ, поэтому преданный Кришны считает себя другом всех и каждого. В этом суть ахимсы . В сущности, следовать принципу ахимсы может только тот, кто идет по стопам великих ачарьев . Поэтому, в соответствии с философией вайшнавов, мы должны идти по пути, проложенному великими ачарьями четырех сампрадай, четырех цепей ученической преемственности.

Любые попытки достичь духовного совершенства, не прибегая к помощи духовных учителей, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, просто смехотворны. Поэтому в Ведах сказано: ачарйаван пурушо веда — тот, кто идет по стопам ачарьев, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, видит вещи в истинном свете (чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2). Тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет: чтобы постичь трансцендентную науку, необходимо обратиться к истинному духовному учителю (Мундака-упанишад, 1.2.12). Очень важным в духовной жизни является понятие смритйа . Смритйа означает «постоянное памятование о Кришне». Нужно так построить свою жизнь, чтобы мы никогда не переставали думать о Кришне. Мы должны жить в Кришне, то есть, едим ли мы, спим, идем куда-то или работаем, мы всегда должны пребывать мыслями в Кришне. В Обществе сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) мы рекомендуем преданным организовывать свою жизнь так, чтобы всегда помнить о Кришне. Например, когда наши преданные изготавливают благовония «Духовное небо», они слушают рассказы о Кришне или Его преданных. В шастрах говорится: смартавйах сататам вишнух — люди должны помнить о Господе Вишну всегда, постоянно. Висмартавйо на джатучит — о Вишну никогда нельзя забывать. В этом смысл духовной жизни. Смритйа . Мы сможем все время думать о Господе, если будем постоянно слушать о Нем. Поэтому в данном стихе говорится: мукундачаритагрйа-сидхуна . Сидху значит «нектар». Слушать то, что говорится о Кришне в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» или других авторитетных священных писаниях, — значит жить в сознании Кришны. Такой постоянной сосредоточенности в сознании Кришны могут достичь только те, кто строго следует правилам и предписаниям шастр . В Движении сознания Кришны мы рекомендуем преданным каждый день повторять на четках по шестнадцать кругов маха-мантры и следовать регулирующим принципам. Это поможет им неуклонно совершенствоваться в духовной жизни.

Кроме того, в этом стихе говорится, что духовно развиваться может только тот, кто обуздал свои чувства (йамаих) . Человек, обуздавший чувства, становится свами или госвами . Поэтому тот, кто носит высокий титул свами или госвами, обязан держать чувства под строгим контролем. Иными словами, он должен стать хозяином своих чувств. Достичь этого может только тот, кто не стремится к материальным наслаждениям. Если чувства вдруг решат действовать самостоятельно, мы должны сдержать их порывы. Если мы просто научимся избегать материальных удовольствий, нам нетрудно будет держать свои чувства в узде.

Еще одно важное слово, употребленное в данном стихе, — аниндайа . Это значит, что преданные не должны критиковать другие религии. Различные религиозные системы находятся под влиянием разных гун материальной природы. Религии в гунах невежества и страсти не могут быть столь же совершенными, как религия в гуне благости. В «Бхагавад-гите» все явления материального мира классифицируются в соответствии с тем, под влиянием какой из трех гун материальной природы они находятся, поэтому к религиозным системам приложима та же классификация. Когда люди находятся под преобладающим влиянием гун страсти и невежества, те же качества будут присущи и религии, которую они исповедуют. Вместо того чтобы критиковать такие религиозные системы, преданный должен призывать их последователей строго следовать принципам своих религий, чтобы со временем они могли подняться на уровень религии в гуне благости. Критика таких религий приводит лишь к тому, что ум преданного возбуждается. Поэтому мы должны быть терпимыми и учиться подавлять возникающее в уме беспокойство.

Еще одна отличительная черта преданного — нирихайа, неприхотливость. Нириха означает «мягкий», «скромный», «непритязательный». Преданный не должен подражать материалистам, живя в роскоши. Ему подобает жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. Он должен принимать только то, что необходимо для поддержания тела в здоровом состоянии, чтобы без помех заниматься преданным служением. Ему не следует есть или спать больше, чем это необходимо. Он должен есть, чтобы жить, а не жить, чтобы есть, и спать не более шести-семи часов в сутки — вот принципы, которым следует преданный. Пока у нас есть тело, оно будет подвержено воздействию климатических перемен, болезней, стихийных бедствий и прочих проявлений тройственных материальных страданий. Это неизбежно. Иногда мы получаем письма, в которых преданные-неофиты спрашивают, почему они продолжают болеть, несмотря на то, что занимаются преданным служением. Из этого стиха они должны уяснить, что им нужно научиться терпению (двандва-титикшайа) . Материальный мир — это мир противоположностей. Преданный не должен думать, что раз он заболел, значит лишился сознания Кришны. В сознании Кришны можно оставаться, невзирая ни на какие материальные препятствия. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.14) Господь Шри Кришна говорит: тамс титикшасва бхарата — «Дорогой Арджуна, терпеливо переноси все невзгоды и, что бы ни случилось, продолжай действовать в сознании Кришны».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.22.32

натах паратаро локе
пумсах свартха-вйатикрамах
йад-адхй анйасйа прейаствам
атманах сва-вйатикрамат

на — не; атах — после этого; паратарах — более великое; локе — в этом мире; пумсах — живых существ; сва-артха — выгода; вйатикрамах — препятствие; йат-адхи — помимо того; анйасйа — других; прейаствам — быть более интересными; атманах — для души; сва — своей; вйатикрамат — препятствуя.

Ничто так не препятствует достижению цели жизни, как мысль о том, что есть занятия более приятные, чем постижение своей истинной природы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Жизнь дана человеку прежде всего для самоосознания. Осознать себя — значит понять природу Высшего «Я» и индивидуального «я», то есть Верховной Личности Бога и живого существа. Но когда человека начинает больше интересовать тело и удовлетворение его потребностей, это становится преградой на пути человека к самоосознанию. Под влиянием майи он начинает искать чувственных удовольствий, которые противопоказаны тем, кто хочет осознать свою духовную природу. Вместо того чтобы стремиться к удовлетворению собственных чувств, человек должен действовать ради удовлетворения чувств Сверхдуши. Любые действия, противоречащие этому принципу, безусловно, препятствуют достижению цели человеческой жизни

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 4.22.21

шастрешв ийан эва сунишчито нринам
кшемасйа садхрйаг-вимришешу хетух
асанга атма-вйатирикта атмани
дридха ратир брахмани ниргуне ча йа

шастрешу — в писаниях; ийан эва — это только; су-нишчитах — твердо решено; нринам — человеческого общества; кшемасйа — высшего блага; садхрйак — в совершенстве; вимришешу — после тщательного рассмотрения; хетух — причина; асангах — непривязанность; атма-вйатирикте — телесные представления о жизни; атмани — к Высшей Душе; дридха — сильная; ратих — привязанность; брахмани — трансцендентное; ниргуне — во Всевышнем, не подверженном влиянию материальных гун; ча — и; йа — который.

Подробно рассмотрев этот вопрос, священные писания заключают, что высшая цель, к которой должны стремиться люди на пути к благоденствию, состоит в том, чтобы отказаться от телесных представлений о жизни и развить в себе прочную, всевозрастающую привязанность к Верховному Господу, трансцендентному к гунам материальной природы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый человек старается обрести высшее благо, однако те, кто отождествляет себя с материальным телом, не способны не только достичь этой цели, но даже понять, в чем заключается высшее благо. Высшая цель жизни указана в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.59): парам дриштва нивартате . Узнав, в чем состоит высшая цель жизни, человек естественным образом утрачивает привязанность к телу и всему, что с ним связано. В данном стихе говорится о необходимости постоянно развивать в себе привязанность к Трансцендентному (брахмани) . Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре» (1.1.1): атхато брахма-джиджнаса — тот, кто не стремится обрести знание о трансцендентной Абсолютной Истине, не сможет освободиться от привязанности к материальному миру. Эволюционный процесс сам по себе не дает возможности живому существу постичь высшую цель, потому что в каждом из 8 400 000 видов жизни живые существа отождествляют себя со своим телом. Атхато брахма-джиджнаса: тот, кто хочет выйти из-под влияния телесных представлений о жизни, должен усилить свою привязанность к Брахману или развить в себе стремление постичь Его. Так он сможет достичь уровня трансцендентного преданного служения: шраванам киртанам вишнох . Усилить привязанность к Брахману — значит посвятить себя преданному служению. Те, кого привлекает безличный аспект Брахмана, не способны сохранять эту привязанность в течение долгого времени. Считая материальный мир митхьей, иллюзорным (джаган митхйа), имперсоналисты отрекаются от него и принимают санньясу, чтобы усилить свою привязанность к Брахману, но рано или поздно они снова возвращаются в этот иллюзорный мир. Йоги, осознавшие Параматму, локализованный аспект Брахмана, в том числе даже великие мудрецы, такие, как Вишвамитра, тоже иногда падают, становясь жертвами женских чар. Поэтому все шастры рекомендуют человеку развивать привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога. Это единственный способ избавиться от привязанности к материальной жизни. «Бхагавад-гита» (2.59) объясняет суть этого способа: парам дриштва нивартате . Прекратить материальную деятельность может лишь тот, кто действительно ощутил вкус преданного служения. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху также говорил, что высшей целью жизни является любовь к Богу (према пум-артхо махан) . До тех пор пока человек не разовьет в себе любовь к Богу, он не сможет достичь совершенства, то есть подняться на трансцендентный уровень.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Srila Prabhupada:
"You have asked about whether nuclear devastation on this planet would effect the Sankirtana Movement. No, there is nothing that can stop the Sankirtana Movement because it is the will of God Himself, Lord Caitanya, that His Holy Name be heard in every town and village. Neither can the demons devastate this planet independent of the will of Krsna. Nothing happens without His sanction."
Letter to Makhanlal, June 22, 1973

Шрила Прабхупада:

"Ты спросил, может ли  разрушение от ядерного оружия на этой планете затронуть движение санкиртаны. Нет, нет ничего, что может остановить движение санкиртаны, поскольку это воля Самого Бога, Господа Чайтаньи, что Его святое имя услышат в каждом городе и деревне. Кроме того демоны не могут разрушить эту планету независимо от воли Кришны. Ничего не случается без Его довзоления."
Письмо Макханлалу, 22 июня 1973 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад-Бхагаватам

 30

 ГЛАВА ТРИДЦАТАЯ

 Описание пагубных
 последствий кармической
 деятельности

 ТЕКСТ 1


 капила увача
 тасйаитасйа джано нунам
найам ведору-викрамам
 калйамано 'пи балино
вайор ива гханавалих

 капилах увача - Господь Капила сказал; тасйа этасйа - того самого фактора времени; джанах - человек; нунам - безусловно; на - не; айам - это; веда - знает; уру-викрамам - великом могуществе; калйаманах - носимый; апи - хотя; балинах - могучего; вайох - ветра; ива - как; гхана - облаков; авалих - вереница.

 Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, сказал: Как вереницы облаков, носимых ветром, ничего не знают о его могуществе, так и человек, обладающий материальным сознанием и поглощенный кармической деятельностью, не подозревает о могуществе времени, несущего его.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Великий политик и пандит, по имени Чанакья, говорил, что даже одно упущенное мгновение нельзя купить ни за какие деньги. Размеры ущерба, который мы несем, бездумно растрачивая свое драгоценное время, невозможно даже представить. Какой бы деятельностью мы ни занимались - материальной или духовной, - мы должны очень бережливо расходовать отпущенное нам время. Обусловленная душа живет в данном теле строго определенный срок, поэтому ведические писания рекомендуют нам за этот короткий промежуток времени полностью развить в себе сознание Кришны и таким образом выйти из-под власти времени. Но, к сожалению, люди, не обладающие сознанием Кришны, подобно облакам, увлекаемым ветром, даже не замечают бега времени, которое уносит их с собой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ТЕКСТ 2


 йам йам артхам упадатте
духкхена сукха-хетаве
 там там дхуноти бхагаван
пуман чхочати йат-крите

 йам йам - какой бы ни; артхам - предмет; упадатте - человек получает; духкхена - с трудом; сукха-хетаве - стремясь к счастью; там там - это; дхуноти - разрушает; бхагаван - Верховная Личность Бога; пуман - человек; шочати - скорбит; йат-крите - по этой причине.

 Верховная Личность Бога в образе времени повергает в прах все, что ценой огромных усилий и упорного труда создает материалист в своих стараниях обрести так называемое счастье. Видя это, обусловленная душа погружается в скорбь.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Основной функцией времени, которое олицетворяет Верховную Личность Бога, является уничтожение. Материалисты, то есть люди с материальным сознанием, заняты тем, что производят огромное количество всевозможных вещей, называя это экономическим прогрессом. Они думают, что, удовлетворив свои материальные потребности, станут счастливы, но забывают о том, что все произведенное ими рано или поздно будет уничтожено. Из истории мы знаем о могущественных империях, которые некогда существовали на земле. Эти империи были созданы ценой огромных усилий, но все они со временем ушли в небытие. И тем не менее глупые материалисты не могут понять, что они зря теряют свое время, производя материальные ценности, которые рано или поздно будут поглощены временем. Причиной этой бездумной траты энергии является невежество людей, которые не знают, что они - вечные души, созданные для вечной деятельности. Они не знают, что жизнь, которую им суждено прожить в данном теле, - всего лишь краткий отрезок их вечного пути. Не ведая об этом, они считают, что живут только один раз, и потому тратят всю свою короткую жизнь на то, чтобы улучшить экономические условия своего существования.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ТЕКСТ 3


 йад адхрувасйа дехасйа
санубандхасйа дурматих
 дхрувани манйате мохад
гриха-кшетра-васуни ча

 йат - поскольку; адхрувасйа - бренного; дехасйа - тела; са-анубандхасйа - с тем, что связано; дурматих - сбитый с толку человек; дхрувани - вечным; манйате - считает; мохат - по неведению; гриха - дом; кшетра - землю; васуни - богатство; ча - и.

 Сбитый с толку материалист даже не подозревает о том, что тело бренно, так же как и все, что связано с телом: его дом, земля и богатство, к которым он так привязан. Только по неведению он думает, что все это будет существовать вечно.

 КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Материалисты считают людей, занимающихся преданным служением в сознании Кришны, сумасшедшими, которые напрасно тратят свое время, повторяя мантру Харе Кришна. Им невдомек, что на самом деле они сами больны тяжелой фор мой безумия, которая проявляется в том, что они считают свое материальное тело вечным. Более того, они распространяют эти представления на все, что так или иначе связано с телом: свой дом, страну, общество и все, что их окружает. Уверенность материалиста в вечности своего дома, страны и т.д. называют иллюзией, майей. Об этом идет речь в данном стихе. Мохад гриха-кшетра-васуни: только иллюзия заставляет материалиста думать, будто его дом, земля и богатство будут существовать вечно. Эта иллюзия лежит в основе семейных и национальных отношений, которые играют такую большую роль в жизни современной цивилизации. На ней же основана концепция экономического прогресса. Но тому, кто обладает сознанием Кришны, хорошо известно, что экономическое процветание человеческого общества является преходящим и иллюзорным.

 В одном из стихов «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сказано, что бытующие среди людей представления о тождестве человека с его телом, деление людей на «своих» и «чужих» и преклонение перед землей своих предков являются продуктом цивилизации животных. Однако человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, может использовать все, что имеется в его распоряжении, в служении Господу. Так и должно быть. Все сущее связано с Кришной, поэтому, если люди будут использовать плоды экономического развития и материального прогресса для распространения сознания Кришны, человеческое общество вступит в новую фазу своего духовного развития.

----------


## Джива

«Господь Чайтанья пришел чтобы дать нам не только Кришну, но и любовь к Кришне»
(из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады)

«Чтобы в действительности попасть во Вриндавану, необходимо принять прибежище у Госвами Вриндаваны, изучая «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», «Видагха Мадхава», «Лалита Мадхава» и другие книги, которые они нам оставили. Следуя этому методу, преданный сможет понять трансцендентные любовные взаимоотношения Радхи и Кришны». 
(ЧЧ, Ади, 8.31, ком. Шрилы Прабхупады)

«Когда люди, которых привлекают половые удовольствия в этом материальном мире, услышат о развлечениях Кришны с гопи, они испытают трансцендентное наслаждение, хотя это и кажется материальным. Преимущество здесь в том, что они постепенно поднимутся до духовного уровня»
(Шрила Прабхупада,«Источник вечного Наслаждения» – введение)

«Описания развлечений Господа Кришны так привлекательны, что читать их доставляет наслаждение любой категории людей. Существует три категории людей в этом мире. К первой категории относятся освобожденные души, ко второй - те, кто пытается освободиться, а к третьей - материалисты. 
Все равно, освобожденная ли душа человек, или же он пытается освободится, или он просто грубый материалист, ему стоит изучить развлечения Господа Кришны.»
(Шрила Прабхупада,«Источник вечного Наслаждения» – введение)

«Таким образом у неофита постепенно разовьется привязанность к имени Кришны, Его славе, образу, качествам и т.д.
Развив в себе такую привязанность, он сможет служить лотосным стопам Кришны спонтанно, даже не следуя регулирующим принципам. 
Эту стадию называют рага-бхакти — преданным служением в спонтанной любви. На этой стадии преданный может следовать по стопам одного из вечных спутников Кришны во Вриндаване. 
...
Рагануга-бхакти, спонтанным преданным служением, можно заниматься, находясь: ... 
- В дружеской сакхйа-расе он может стать другом Господа, подобным Баладеве, Шридаме или Судаме.
- а в мадхурйа-расе, любовной расе, стать подобным Шримати Радхарани, таким Ее подругам, как Лалита, или таким служанкам (манджари), как Рупа и Рати. В этом суть всех наставлений, касающихся преданного служения».
(из «Упадешамрита» 8 комм. Шрилы Прабхупады)

«Особое отношение, естественно проявляемое душой к описанию той или иной лилы Господа, позволяет судить об ее изначальном положении» 
(ЧЧ, Ади, 4:34, комм. Шрилы Прабхупады).

«Вы не должны просто думать «я уже узнал, о Кришне, больше мне ничего не надо», вы должны думать «я услышал о Кришне, теперь я должен его увидеть!»»
(Шрила Прабхупада,"совершенные вопросы-совершенные ответы")

«Когда чувство разлуки становится особенно острым, преданный достигает состояния, в котором он встречается с Кришной» 
(ЧЧ, Ади, 4:108, комм. Шрилы Прабхупады)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже следуя механически, преданный достигнет уровня спонтанного энтузиазма, если будет углублять свое понимание, слушая лекции. Достичь уровня спонтанного любовного преданного служения совсем не просто. Однако если преданный будет просто строго следовать правилам и предписаниям, таким как ранний подъем, повторение 16-ти кругов, повторение гаятри, соблюдение чистоты - его энтузиазм будет расти, и если это будет сопровождаться терпением и решимостью, наступет день, когда он достигнет уровня спонтанной преданности; тогда его жизнь станет совершенной. 

Из письма Карандхаре, 
22 декабря 1972, Бомбей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Все иницированные преданные должны посещать утренние и вечерние лекции.
 Не должны быть привязаны ни к одному из одурманивающих веществ, включая кофе, чай и сигареты.
 Им запрещено иметь незаконные сексуальные связи.
 Они должны быть строгими вегетарианцами. 
Не должны чрезмерно общаться с непреданными. 
Не должны есть пищу приготовленную непреданными.
 Не должны тратить время на праздные разговоры или на легкомысленные игры. 
Должны всегда повторять и петь Святое Имена Господа:
Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. 

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами - Ачарья. 

Международное общество сознания Кришны, 2 Авеню, 26, Нью Йорк, 
25.11.1966

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

"Поклонение детям более важное, чем поклонение Божествам. Если у тебя не хватает времени на твоего ребенка, значит оставь обязанности пуджари. Этих детей нам дал Кришна. Они Вайшнавы и мы должны очень тщательно защищать их. Это не обычные дети, это дети с Вайкунтхи, и мы очень удачливы, что можем дать им шанс продвинуться дальше в Сознании Кришны. Это очень большая ответственность, не пренебрегай ею и пусть это не сбивает тебя с толку".

(Письмо Прабхупады Арундхати, 30 июля, 1972)

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Все иницированные преданные должны посещать утренние и вечерние лекции.
>  Не должны быть привязаны ни к одному из одурманивающих веществ, включая кофе, чай и сигареты.
>  Им запрещено иметь незаконные сексуальные связи.
>  Они должны быть строгими вегетарианцами. 
> Не должны чрезмерно общаться с непреданными. 
> Не должны есть пищу приготовленную непреданными.
>  Не должны тратить время на праздные разговоры или на легкомысленные игры. 
> Должны всегда повторять и петь Святое Имена Господа:
> Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. 
> ...


Уникальный пост. Спасибо Анирудха!

----------


## Вишишта даса

"Наша литература - не сентиментальные сказки. Она предназначена для понимания разумными людьми. Детям и другим, кто не отличается по разуму от детей лучше воспевать Харе Кришна и кушать прасадам. Мы не можем приземлять нашу философию с тем, чтобы сделать её более приятной. Наши книги должны оставаться такими, какие они есть. Не теряйте больше времени на эти усилия. Мы не собираемся издавать это. Пусть пытаются понять те книги, которые у нас есть, а если они не могут, пускай повторяют Харе Кришна и вкушают прасадам"

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады к Лилавати, 31 марта 1977 г_

"Our literature is not sentimental stories. It is meant to be understood by the intelligent class of men. Children and those with child-like mentalities will do better to chant "Hare Krishna'' and take prasadam. We cannot water down the philosophy to make it more palatable. Our books must remain as they are. Do not waste your time anymore with such attempts. We are not going to publish it. Whatever books we have got, let them try to understand, and if they cannot then let them chant "Hare Krishna'' and take prasadam."
Srila Prabhupada letter to Lilavati, March 31, 1977

----------


## Aniruddha das

Еще одно важное слово, употребленное в данном стихе, - аниндайа. Это значит,
что преданные не должны критиковать другие религии. Различные религиозные
системы находятся под влиянием разных гун материальной природы. Религии в гунах
невежества и страсти не могут быть столь же совершенными, как религия в гуне
благости. В "Бхагават-Гите" все явления материального мира классифицируются в
соответствии с тем, под влияние какой из трех гун материальной природы они
находятся, поэтому к религиозным системам приложима та же классификация. Когда
люди находятся под преобладающим влиянием гун страсти и невежества, те же
качества будут присущи и религии, которую они исповедуют. Вместо того, чтобы
критиковать такие религиозные системы, преданный должен призывать их
последователей строго следовать принципам своих религий, чтобы со временем они
могли подняться на уровень религии в гуне благости. Критика таких религий
приводит лишь к тому, что ум преданного возбуждается. Поэтому мы должны быть
терпимыми и учится подавлять возникающее в уме беспокойство.
(Шримад-Бхагаватам, 4.22.24, комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 4.21-22

ТЕКСТЫ 21 - 22
мора путра, мора сакха, мора прана-пати
эи-бхаве йеи море каре шуддха-бхакти
апанаке бада мане, амаре сама-хина
сеи бхаве ха-и ами тахара адхина

мора — мой; путра — сын; мора — мой; сакха — друг; мора — мой; прана-пати — господин жизни; эи-бхаве — таким образом; йеи — который; море — ко Мне; каре — питает; шуддха-бхакти — чистую преданность; апанаке — себя; бада — значительным; мане — считает; амаре — Меня; сама — равным; хина — нижестоящим; сеи бхаве — таким образом; ха-и — есть; ами — Я; тахара — его; адхина — подчиненный.

«Тот, кто испытывает ко Мне чистую любовь и преданность и считает Меня своим сыном, другом или возлюбленным и кто, сознавая собственную значимость, относится ко Мне как к равному или даже покровительствует Мне, обретает власть надо Мной».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» описываются три вида преданного служения: бхакти (обычное преданное служение), шуддха- бхакти (чистое преданное служение) и виддха-бхакти (смешанное преданное служение).
Смешанным, или нечистым, называется преданное служение, которым занимаются из материальных побуждений и в котором есть примесь кармической деятельности, умозрительного философствования или мистической йоги. Наряду с бхакти-йогой в «Бхагавад-гите» описывается карма-йога, гьяна-йога и дхьяна-йога. Йога означает «связь с Верховным Господом», и установить ее можно, развив преданность Ему. Поэтому карма-йога, гьяна-йога и дхьяна-йога — это, соответственно, кармическая деятельность, философский поиск и практика мистической йоги, нацеленные на обретение преданности Богу. Однако такое преданное служение осквернено тремя видами материальной деятельности.

Карма-йога, или благочестивая деятельность, существует для тех, кто отождествляет себя с грубым материальным телом, а гьяна-йога, или путь философских исканий, предписана людям, отождествляющим себя с умом. Но если преданный уже пребывает на духовном уровне, ему нет нужды прибегать к смешанному преданному служению. Такое служение не позволяет человеку развить любовь к Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому преданное служение в строгом соответствии с богооткровенными писаниями превосходит виддха-бхакти, ибо свободно от материальной скверны. Оно проникнуто духом сознания Кришны и нацелено только на то, чтобы доставить удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога.

Преданных, которые спонтанно и бескорыстно служат Господу, называют рагануга-бхактами. Они питают естественную привязанность к служению Господу и следуют по стопам осознавших себя душ. Их чистая преданность (шуддха-бхакти), вызванная чистой любовью к Богу, не вмещается в рамки религиозных законов, провозглашенных в священных писаниях. Иногда в порыве любви чистый преданный действует вопреки этим законам, но такие проявления экстаза всецело духовны и не могут быть предметом подражания. Религиозные законы существуют для того, чтобы помочь обычным преданным возвыситься до уровня совершенной любви к Богу. Чистая любовь к Кришне — это совершенство чистой преданности, а чистое преданное служение — это синоним спонтанного служения.
Строгая приверженность законам религии — характерная черта обитателей Вайкунтхи, и любой, кто неукоснительно следует букве писаний, после смерти возносится на одну из планет Вайкунтхи. Но спонтанное преданное служение, проникнутое чистой любовью к Кришне, встречается только на Кришналоке.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чайтанья Чаритамрита Ади 4.23-28

ТЕКСТ 23
майи бхактир хи бхутанам амритатвайа калпате
диштйа йад асин мат-снехо бхаватинам мад-апанах
майи — Мне; бхактих — преданное служение; хи — поистине; бхутанам — живых существ; амритатвайа — для вечной жизни; калпате — служит; диштйа — удачей; йат — что; асит — было; мат — ко Мне; снехах — любовь; бхаватинам — ваше; мат — Меня; апанах — обретение.
«Преданное служение Мне возвращает живые существа к вечной жизни. О девушки Враджа, это великая удача, что вы любите Меня, ибо только своей любовью вы завоевали Мою благосклонность».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Примером чистого преданного служения является служение обитателей Враджабхуми (Вриндавана). Во время солнечного затмения Господь отправился из Двараки в Саманта-панчаку и встретился там с обитателями Враджа. Эта встреча болью отозвалась в сердцах девушек Враджа, ибо Господь Кришна, казалось, покинул их, уехав жить в Двараку. Тогда Господь произнес этот стих (Бхаг., 10.82.45), чтобы выразить Свою искреннюю признательность девушкам Враджа за их чистое преданное служение.
ТЕКСТ 24
мата море путра-бхаве карена бандхана
атихина-джнане каре лалана палана
мата — мать; море — Меня; путра-бхаве — с мыслями (о том, что Я ее) сын; карена бандхана — связывает; атихина-джнане — с сознанием (Моей) беззащитности; каре лалана палана — питает и защищает.
«Мать иногда связывает Меня как своего сына. Она кормит Меня и оберегает, словно беззащитного ребенка».
ТЕКСТ 25
сакха шуддха-сакхйе каре, скандхе арохана
туми кон бада лока, — туми ами сама
сакха — друг; шуддха-сакхйе — из чистой дружбы; каре — делает; скандхе — на плечи; арохана — залезание; туми — Ты; кон — какой; бада — большой; лока — человек; туми — Ты; ами — и я; сама — равные.
«Друзья Мои в порыве чистых дружеских чувств взбираются Мне на плечи с возгласом: «Кем Ты Себя возомнил? Мы на равных!»»
ТЕКСТ 26
прийа йади мана кари' карайе бхартсана
веда-стути хаите харе сеи мора мана
прийа — возлюбленная; йади — если; мана кари' — рассердясь; карайе бхартсана — упрекает; веда-стути — ведических молитв; хаите — от; харе — увлекает; сеи — то; мора — Мой; мана — ум.
«Когда Моя возлюбленная бросает Мне сердитые упреки, ее слова отвлекают Мой ум от благоговейных звуков ведических гимнов».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Упанишады гласят, что все живые существа зависят от верховного живого существа, Личности Бога. Нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам эко бахунам йо видадхати каман: «Одно вечное живое существо поддерживает жизнь всех остальных вечных живых существ» (Катха-упанишад, 5.3). Верховный Господь поддерживает все живые существа, и потому они всегда зависят от Него, даже если связаны с Ним любовными узами.
Но иногда на уровне чистейших духовных отношений преданный пытается одержать верх над Всевышним. Те, кто играет роль любящего отца или матери Верховного Господа, подчас ведут себя так, будто они выше Его. Его супруга или возлюбленная тоже может чувствовать превосходство над Ним. Так проявляется самая возвышенная любовь к Верховной Личности Бога. Упреки возлюбленной Господа, которая во всем зависит от Него, вызваны только ее чистой любовью. Господь наслаждается ее гневом. Такие естественные проявления любви придают их отношениям особую прелесть. Любовь того, кто поклоняется Верховному Господу с благоговением, лишена непосредственности и простоты, ибо такой преданный всегда сознает превосходство Господа.
Правила и предписания, касающиеся преданного служения, предназначены для тех, в ком еще не пробудилась естественная любовь к Богу. А когда она пробуждается, правила и предписания утрачивают свое значение и уступают место этой чистой любви между преданным и Господом. Хотя кажется, что такой преданный стремится превзойти Господа или действует вопреки законам религии, его отношения с Богом намного выше обычного поклонения, регламентированного благоговейным следованием всем правилам и предписаниям. Преданный, который безраздельно привязан ко Всевышнему и по-настоящему свободен от всех отождествлений, проявляет спонтанную любовь к Господу, которая превосходит преданность, ограниченную рамками религиозных законов.
Лишенные официальности, непринужденные беседы влюбленных свидетельствуют о чистоте чувств. Преданным, которые поклоняются Господу с великим почтением, недостает спонтанной любви. Если начинающий преданный тщательно следует предписаниям Вед, регламентирующим его незрелую деятельность, может показаться, что он превосходит тех, кто питает спонтанную любовь к Господу. Однако чистая спонтанная любовь неизмеримо выше преданного служения, ограниченного рамками предписаний. Она во всех отношения достойна восхищения гораздо большего, чем любовь преданных, которые служат Господу с благоговением.
ТЕКСТЫ 27 - 28
эи шуддха-бхакта лана кариму аватара
кариба вивидха-видха адбхута вихара
ваикунтхадйе нахи йе йе лилара прачара
се се лила кариба, йате мора чаматкара
эи — этих; шуддха-бхакта — чистых преданных; лана — взяв; кариму — совершу; аватара — нисшествие; кариба — совершу; вивидха-видха — различные; адбхута — удивительные; вихара — игры; ваикунтха-адйе — на планетах Вайкунтхи и в других местах; нахи — нет; йе йе — которых; лилара — игр; прачара — распространение; се се — те самые; лила — игры; кариба — совершу; йате — в которых; мора — Мое; чаматкара — изумление.
«Взяв с Собой этих чистых преданных, Я низойду в материальный мир и явлю удивительные игры, неведомые на Вайкунтхе. Весь мир узнает о них, и даже Меня они приведут в изумление».
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Кришна в образе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху учит Своих преданных постепенному восхождению на уровень чистого преданного служения. Поэтому время от времени Он приходит в образе преданного, чтобы принять участие в полной блаженства деятельности, описанной в Его возвышенном учении.
Духовный мир полон бесчисленных планет, именуемых Вайкунтхами; там Господь наслаждается благоговейным служением Своих вечных преданных. Но есть особо сокровенные игры, которым Господь Шри Кришна предается в Своей трансцендентной обители. Эти игры пленяют даже Его Самого, и Он наслаждается ими в образе Господа Чайтаньи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тому, кто хочет вернуться домой, к Богу, не следует наслаждаться иллюзорным материальным благополучием. Лишь глупец, которому ничего не известно о трансцендентном блаженстве общения с Господом, стремится наслаждаться преходящим материальным счастьем. В «Чаитанйа-чаритамрите» говорится, что тот, кто искренне желает увидеть Господа и в то же время хочет наслаждаться материальным миром, - просто глупец. Тому, кто во имя материальных наслаждений готов остаться здесь, в материальном мире, нечего делать в вечном царстве Бога. К такому глупому преданному Господь проявляет милость, отнимая у него все, чем он владеет. Если же неразумный преданный Господа пытается поправить свое материальное положение, Господь вновь отнимает у него все, чем он владел. Неудачи, которыми кончаются все попытки такого преданного добиться материального благополучия, приводят к тому, что члены его семьи и друзья отворачиваются от него. Как правило, в материальном мире родственники и друзья уважают и ценят людей преуспевающих и богатых, независимо от того, какими средствами они добыли свои богатства. Так из любви к Своему преданному Господь заставляет его совершать аскезы, и тот в конце концов обретает полное счастье, целиком посвятив себя служению Господу. Таким образом, аскеза в преданном служении - либо добровольная, либо навязанная нам Господом - является непременным условием достижения совершенства, - вот почему аскеза представляет внутреннюю энергию Господа.

ЩБ 2.9.23 (комментарий)

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

И ты, и Шримати Кришна-деви искренне трудитесь ради сознания Кришны, поэтому Кришна никогда не создаст вам трудностей, не сомневайся в этом. Не падай духом. Стойте на своем, вы, муж и жена. Если никто не придет, пожалуйста, пойте и слушайте друг друга. Успех или провал — роли не играет. В абсолютном мире не существует таких относительных вещей, как успех или неудача. Единственное, чем полон абсолютный мир — это служение Кришне. Не беспокойся о результате. Кришна должен знать, что мы очень серьезно трудимся, и в этом успех нашей жизни. (ПШП Субале, 16 декабря 1967)

68-11 Так что не беспокойся. Старайся изо всех сил, а принесут твои усилия успех или неудачу — неважно. Кришна абсолютен, поэтому в сознании Кришны нет такой вещи, как неудача. Все, что мы делаем, есть успех. Все, что человек делает в материальном мире, будь он хоть Рокфеллер, есть неудача, поражение, потому что дела его не простираются дальше этого тела. Ему неведомо, что в следующей жизни он может стать кошкой или собакой. Но если нам доводится совершить какое-то служение для Кришны, то даже если это служение совершается не в полном сознании Кришны, любое, пусть даже малое, количество служения не пропадает даром. Плоды его вечны. И они будут работать. Даже если человек делает совсем небольшое служение, и даже если он делает его без большой охоты, все же в следующем рождении ему гарантировано человеческое тело и возможность продолжать служение. Поэтому в сознании Кришны и речи быть не может о неудаче. Возможен только успех. Кришна говорит: «Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Так что нам остается только искренне стараться, вот и все. (ПШП Мукунде, 15 ноября 1968)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья 12.135

эи-мата пурадвара-аге патха йата
сакала шодхила, таха ке варнибе ката

эи-мата — таким образом; пура-двара — входом в храм; аге — перед; патха йата — сколько было дорожек; сакала — все; шодхила — были чистыми; таха — это; ке варнибе — кто может описать; ката — сколько.

Все дорожки за воротами храма тоже стали чистыми, и никто не мог сказать, как это произошло.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Комментируя описание уборки храма Гундичи, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, будучи наставником всего мира, на Своем примере учил нас тому, как призвать Господа Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, в свое чистое и умиротворенное сердце. Если человек хочет, чтобы Кришна воцарился в его сердце, он сначала должен очистить свое сердце, как рекомендует Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в «Шикшаштаке»: чето-дарпана-марджанам. Особенно в этот век людские сердца нечисты, что подтверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: хрдй антах-стхо хй абхадрани. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал всем повторять мантру Харе Кришна, чтобы очистить свои сердца от накопившейся там скверны. Первым результатом этого будет чистота сердца (чето-дарпана-марджанам). То же самое утверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.17):

шрнватам сва-катхах кршнах
 пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хрдй антах стхо хй абхадрани
 видхуноти сухрт сатам

«Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у того появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы сами по себе пробуждают в человеке добродетель, если их правильно слушать и повторять».

Если преданный действительно хочет очистить сердце, он должен слушать о величии Господа, Шри Кришны, и прославлять Его (шрнватам сва-катхах кршнах). Нет ничего проще. Кришна Сам поможет очистить сердце, ибо Он уже пребывает в нем. Кришна хочет и дальше находиться в нашем сердце и руководить нами, но для этого необходимо, чтобы сердце наше было так же чисто, как храм Гундичи после того, как его убрал Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху. Поэтому преданный должен очищать свое сердце, как Господь очищал храм Гундичи. Так можно обрести умиротворение и сокровище преданного служения. Если же сердце полно соломы, песка, бурьяна и пыли (или, иными словами, анйабхилаша-пурна), Верховная Личность Бога не воцарится в нем. Сердце необходимо очистить от всех материальных мотивов, порожденных кармической деятельностью, эмпирическим знанием, занятиями мистической йогой и всеми прочими разновидностями так называемой медитации. Сердце должно быть полностью свободно от всех посторонних мотивов. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: анйабхилашита-шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавртам. Иными словами, не должно быть никаких внешних мотивов. Не следует пытаться улучшить свое материальное положение, постичь Бога с помощью умозрительных рассуждений, действовать ради наслаждения плодами своего труда, совершать суровую аскезу. Все это препятствует естественному развитию спонтанной любви к Богу. Если подобные желания присутствуют в сердце, следует понимать, что оно нечисто и недостойно стать обителью Кришны. Не очистив сердце, невозможно ощутить присутствие в нем Господа.

Под материальными желаниями подразумевается стремление выжать из материального мира как можно больше наслаждения. На современном языке это называется «экономическим развитием». Чрезмерное стремление к экономическому развитию образно сравнивают с соломой и песком в сердце. Если человек слишком поглощен материальной деятельностью, сердце его будет постоянно пребывать в беспокойстве. Как говорит Нароттама дас Тхакур,

самсара вишанале, дива-ниши хийа джвале,
джудаите на каину упайа

Иначе говоря, попытки обрести материальные богатства идут вразрез с принципами преданного служения. К материальным наслаждениям относятся большие жертвоприношения, призванные принести благоденствие, раздача милостыни, подвижничество, вознесение на высшие планеты и даже просто счастливая жизнь в материальном мире.

Современные материальные блага можно уподобить пыли материальной скверны. Поднятая вихрем кармической деятельности, эта пыль заполняет сердце. Так зеркало сердца покрывается пылью. Людей привлекает разнообразная благочестивая и греховная деятельность, но они не сознают, что из-за этого их сердца жизнь за жизнью остаются грязными. Если человек не способен отречься от желания наслаждаться плодами своего труда, следует понимать, что его сердце покрыто пылью материальной скверны. Большинство карми убеждено, что от последствий одной кармической деятельности можно избавиться с помощью другой. Это, конечно же, заблуждение. Тот, кто пребывает в подобной иллюзии, обманывает сам себя. Такую деятельность сравнивают с купанием слона. Слон моется очень тщательно, однако, выйдя из реки, сразу же набирает песка и обсыпается им. Если кто-то страдает в результате прошлой кармы, ему не удастся избавиться от страданий, просто совершая благочестивые поступки. Никакие материальные планы не смогут избавить человечество от страданий. Единственное, что может облегчить страдания человека, — это сознание Кришны. Когда человек вступает на путь сознания Кришны и посвящает себя преданному служению Господу, которое начинается с прославления и слушания о величии Господа, сердце такого человека начинает очищаться. Когда же сердце станет полностью чистым, можно будет отчетливо увидеть Господа, безмятежно восседающего на троне нашего сердца. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.4.68) Господь подтверждает, что Он пребывает в сердце чистого преданного: садхаво хрдайам махйам садхунам хрдайам тв ахам.

Рассуждения о безличном, монизм (слияние с бытием Всевышнего), философский поиск истины, мистическую йогу и медитацию сравнивают с песком. Все это лишь раздражает сердце. Всем этим мы не доставляем Верховной Личности Бога никакого удовольствия и лишаем Господа возможности спокойно восседать в наших сердцах. Наоборот, подобная деятельность только беспокоит Господа. Иногда начинающие йоги и гьяни повторяют маха-мантру Харе Кришна в качестве прелюдии к другим видам духовной практики. Однако потом они перестают повторять святые имена, ошибочно полагая, что уже избавились от уз материального бытия. Они не понимают, что образ Господа или имя Господа является высшей целью. Таким неудачникам не суждено снискать благосклонность Верховной Личности Бога, так как они ничего не знают о преданном служении. Господь Кришна говорит о них в «Бхагавад-гите» (16.19):

тан ахам двишатах круран
 самсарешу нарадхаман
кшипамй аджасрам ашубхан
 асуришв эва йонишу

«Их, завистливых и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я навеки низвергаю в океан материального существования, обрекая их рождаться среди различных демонических форм жизни».

Собственным примером Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху показал нам, что следует тщательно собрать все песчинки и выбросить их. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху также убрал территорию вокруг храма, чтобы песок снова не попал внутрь. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур в связи с этим говорит, что, даже если человек избавился от стремления к кармической деятельности, иногда в его сердце снова возникают тонкие материальные желания. Так, преданные нередко думают о том, что нужно заняться бизнесом, чтобы улучшить свое преданное служение. Однако подобное осквернение настолько сильно, что из него могут развиться такие заблуждения, как кути-нати (критиканство), пратиштхаша (стремление к славе и высокому положению), джива-химса (желание причинять боль другим живым существам), нишиддхачара (привычки, запрещенные шастрами), кама (стремление к материальной выгоде) и пуджа (жажда популярности). Слово кути-нати означает «лицемерие». Примером пратиштхаши служат попытки имитировать Шрилу Харидаса Тхакура, живя в уединении. Истинным мотивом такого поведения может быть стремление к славе — иными словами, человек может ожидать, что, просто благодаря его уединенному образу жизни, глупцы станут почитать его, как Харидаса Тхакура. Все эти желания материальны. Начинающего преданного непременно будут атаковать и другие материальные желания, а именно влечение к женщинам и деньгам. Так сердце неофита снова наполняется скверной и становится таким же черствым, как сердце материалиста. Постепенно у него появляется желание стяжать славу великого преданного или аватары (воплощения Бога).

Слово джива-химса (причинение вреда другим живым существам) в действительности означает прекращение проповеди сознания Кришны. Проповедь называют паропакарой, то есть деятельностью, несущей благо другим людям. Людей, которые не знают о том, какое благо несет преданное служение, следует просвещать через проповедь. Когда преданный прекращает проповедовать и удаляется в уединенное место, он действует на материальном уровне. Тот, кто хочет пойти на компромисс с майявади, тоже действует на материальном уровне. Преданный никогда не должен идти на компромисс с непреданными. Став профессиональным гуру, йогом-мистиком или магом, можно ввести в заблуждение недалеких людей и заслужить репутацию великого мистика, однако все это сравнивают с пылью, соломой и песком в сердце. Кроме того, необходимо следовать регулирующим принципам и не стремиться к недозволенным половым отношениям, азартным играм, принятию одурманивающих веществ и употреблению в пищу мяса.

Чтобы подать людям пример, Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху убрал храм дважды. Вторая уборка была более тщательной. Ее цель заключалась в том, чтобы устранить с пути преданного служения все препятствия. Господь убирал храм с большой решимостью — Он даже использовал Свою одежду в качестве тряпки. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам следил за тем, чтобы храм был вымыт до состояния чистого мрамора. От чистого мрамора веет прохладой. Подобно этому, преданное служение избавляет от всех беспокойств, доставляемых материальной скверной. Иными словами, преданное служение — это метод, позволяющий остудить ум. Ум становится спокойным и безукоризненно чистым, когда не стремится больше ни к чему, кроме преданного служения.

Даже когда ум свободен от всей скверны, иногда в нем остаются тонкие желания, например склонность к имперсонализму, монизму, благополучию и четырем целям религии (дхарме, артхе, каме и мокше). Все эти желания подобны пятнам на чистой ткани. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел удалить также и их.

Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху на практике показал нам, как можно очистить свое сердце. Очистив сердце, необходимо пригласить в него Господа Шри Кришну и устроить в честь этого праздник с раздачей прасада и пением маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учил всех преданных на собственном примере. На каждом, кто распространяет учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, лежит такая же ответственность. В ходе уборки Господь Сам отчитывал и хвалил разных вайшнавов, и те, кто занимает положение ачарьи, должны учиться у Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, как следует показывать пример преданным. Господь был очень доволен теми, кто убирал храм, очищая его от накопившегося там сора. Это называется анартха-нивритти, очищение сердца от всего нежелательного. Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху убирал Гундича-мандир, показывая нам, как можно очистить и успокоить свое сердце, чтобы Господь Шри Кришна мог безмятежно восседать в нем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

‎Шрила Прабхупада: "Для нас каждый день - Новый Год.  Кришна всегда новый, всегда свежий, и мы всегда празднуем Его. Только посмотрите, в чем заключается праздник у этих людей в материальном мире - они пьют отраву, чтобы забыть обо всем! Поскольку они разочарованы, они хотят забыться. Но для преданного все совсем наоборот. Преданный всегда хочет помнить Кришну."

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже самый искусный рассказчик не в силах описать деяния Господа так, как они того заслуживают. И все же тот, кто взялся прославлять Всевышнего, должен стараться делать все, что в его силах. Подобные попытки доставляют Верховной Личности Бога удовольствие. Господь чайтанья велел Своим последователям повсюду проповедовать учение Господа Кришны. Поскольку сущность этого учения изложена в «Бхагавад-гите», проповедник обязан изучать ее и стараться понять ее смысл, опираясь на комментарии великих мудрецов и преданных Господа, принадлежащих к непрерывной цепи ученической преемственности. Проповедуя людям, достаточно повторять слова шастр и наших предшественников, садху и гуру . Это самый простой способ прославить Господа. Однако, несмотря на свою простоту, это самый действенный метод прославления Господа, ибо тот, кто занимается преданным служением, может удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога всего несколькими словами. С другой стороны, бесконечные тома книг, написанные непреданными, не доставляют Господу никакого удовольствия. Пусть проповедники сознания Кришны не способны описать великие деяния Господа, зато они могут ездить по всему свету и призывать людей повторять Харе Кришна. ШБ 4.16.3 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

В Кали-югу в так называемых светских государствах исполнительная власть находится в руках глупцов и негодяев, которые объявляют себя царями и президентами, но не имеют ни малейшего представления о законах материальной природы, о необходимости жертвоприношений. Эти мошенники занимаются лишь тем, что строят всевозможные планы, которые никогда не осуществляются и приносят людям одни беды. Шастры советуют, что нужно делать, чтобы изменить положение дел в мире:

харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва
настй эва гатир анйатха

чтобы преодолеть последствия правления, приносящего людям одни несчастья, все должны повторять маха-мантру: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. ШБ 4.16.5 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Прославляя Господа в стихах и молитвах, человек очищается от материальной скверны. Несмотря на то что наши молитвы, обращенные к Господу, далеки от совершенства, наш долг — попытаться прославить Его, чтобы очиститься. То, что Господь Брахма и Господь Шива не могут достойно прославить Всевышнего, еще не значит, что мы должны перестать прославлять Его. Напротив, как говорил Прахлада Махараджа, каждый обязан пытаться делать это по мере своих сил. Если мы будем искренне и серьезно относиться к преданному служению, Господь даст нам разум и мы сможем вознести Ему достойные молитвы. ШБ 4.16.2 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Великие мудрецы сказали: Этот юноша является полной экспансией энергии Господа Вишну, хранителя вселенной, а девушка — полной экспансией богини процветания, которая никогда не расстается с Господом.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе подчеркивается то, что богиня процветания неразлучна с Господом. Люди в материальном мире поклоняются ей, рассчитывая на ее милость в виде всевозможных богатств. Но им следует понять, что богиня процветания никогда не расстается с Господом Вишну. Материалисты должны уразуметь, что поклоняться богине процветания можно только вместе с Господом Вишну. Тот, кто хочет добиться благосклонности богини процветания и упрочить свое материальное положение, должен поклоняться Господу Вишну вместе с Лакшми. Материалист, следующий примеру Раваны, который попытался разлучить Ситу с Господом Рамачандрой, обрекает себя на верную гибель. Богатые люди, пользующиеся благосклонностью богини процветания, должны использовать свои богатства для служения Господу. Только в этом случае они смогут спокойно пользоваться своими богатствами, не боясь потерять их. ШБ 4.15.3

----------


## Aniruddha das

Без общения с предaнными трaнсцендентное предaнное служение не может быть совершенным и не приносит нaслaждения. Именно для того, чтобы предостaвить людям возможность тaкого общения, мы основaли Междунaродное общество сознaния Кришны. Любой, кто пытaется действовaть в сознaнии Кришны, остaвaясь вне Обществa сознaния Кришны, пребывaет в глубокой иллюзии, ибо это невозможно. Из слов Дхрувы Мaхaрaджи явствует, что, если человек не общaется с предaнными, его служение не достигнет зрелости и будет мaло чем отличaться от мaтериaльной деятельности. ШБ 4.9.11 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ведическое знание хранят четыре вайшнавских сампрадаи (цепи ученической преемственности). Одна из них восходит к Господу Брахме, другая — к богине процветания, третья ведет начало от четырех Кумаров во главе с Санат-кумаром, а четвертая — от Господа Шивы. Все они существуют и по сей день. Пример царя Притху свидетельствует о том, что человек, стремящийся обрести трансцендентное ведическое знание, должен принять гуру, духовного учителя, принадлежащего к одной из этих сампрадай . Говорится, что в Кали-югу любая мантра должна быть получена в одной из этих сампрадай, иначе она не возымеет действия. Сейчас появилось множество фальшивых сампрадай, которые беззастенчиво обманывают людей, давая им неавторитетные мантры . Мошенники, принадлежащие к этим сампрадаям, не следуют предписаниям Вед. Они не могут отказаться от своих греховных привычек, но тем не менее раздают людям мантры, вводя их таким образом в заблуждение. Но разумные люди понимают бесполезность подобных мантр и никогда не станут поддерживать эти новоиспеченные духовные движения. К любой из таких фиктивных сампрадай следует относиться с большой осторожностью. Несчастные люди, живущие в Кали-югу, получают в таких сампрадаях всевозможные мантры, рассчитывая на то, что это поможет им удовлетворять свои чувства. Но Махараджа Притху на собственном примере показал, что знание следует получать только в авторитетной сампрадае . Именно поэтому Махараджа Притху принял в качестве духовного учителя Санат-кумара. ШБ 4.17.5 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

«Бхагавад-гита» подтверждает, что люди были созданы Господом Брахмой вместе с ягьей, жертвенным актом. Ягья — это Сам Господь Вишну, Верховная Личность Бога, и совершать ягьи — значит действовать ради удовлетворения Верховной Личности Бога. Но в век Кали очень трудно найти квалифицированных брахманов, способных проводить жертвоприношения так, как того требуют Веды. Поэтому людям века Кали «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рекомендует совершать санкиртана-ягью (йаджнаих санкиртана- прайаих) . Принимая участие в этой ягье, они доставят удовольствие ягья-пуруше, Господу чайтанье, и обретут все плоды великих жертвоприношений, которые совершались в предыдущие эпохи. Совершая такие жертвоприношения, царь Притху и другие получали от Земли все необходимое для жизни. В наши дни Международное общество сознания Кришны положило начало движению санкиртаны . Вступив в наше Общество, каждый сможет принять участие в этом великом жертвоприношении. Если все люди будут так или иначе участвовать в нем, они навсегда забудут о нужде. Совершая санкиртана-ягью, люди смогут избавиться от трудностей во всех сферах жизни, включая и сферу промышленного производства. Поэтому наше движение должно охватить все сферы жизни общества — социальную, политическую, производственную, коммерческую и т.д. Тогда в обществе воцарится мир и счастье. ШБ 4.19.7 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Любое живое существо, выступающее в роли воплощения Господа Вишну, наделено особым могуществом, необходимым для проповеди культа бхакти . Такой человек действует, как Сам Господь Вишну: он одерживает победу над демонами силой своих аргументов и проповедует философию бхакти в точном соответствии с принципами шастр . Из приведенного выше стиха «Бхагавад-гиты» следует, что человек, с исключительным успехом распространяющий культ бхакти, получил особые полномочия от Господа Вишну или Господа Кришны. Это подтверждается в «чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Антья, 7.11): кришна-шакти вина нахе тара правартана — поведать людям о славе святого имени Господа способен только тот, кого Господь наделил особым могуществом. Поэтому человек, который критикует такого проповедника или ищет в нем недостатки, наносит оскорбление Самому Господу Вишну и подлежит наказанию. Ни вайшнавская одежда, ни тилак или мала не смогут уберечь от гнева Господа того, кто осмелился оскорбить Его чистого преданного. В шастрах можно найти очень много примеров, подтверждающих это. ШБ 4.19.37 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Преданный Господа, обладающий развитым разумом, никогда не совершает действий, которые могут причинить вред душе или телу. В случае размолвки с кем-нибудь, он всегда готов уступить и простить своего обидчика. Говорится, что умение прощать — это качество, присущее тем, кто обладает духовным знанием. ШБ 4.20.3 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Если человек исполняет все указания великих ачарьев прошлого, то он достигает очень высокого уровня духовного развития, на котором находишься ты, однако если позже он снова попадает под влияние Моей материальной энергии, то все его усилия пропадают даром.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в этом стихе слово вриддха-севайа . Вриддха значит «старший», а севайа — «служа». Совершенное знание можно получить только от ачарьев, освобожденных душ. Тот, кто не прошел подготовки в соответствии с системой парампары, не может рассчитывать обрести это знание. Притху Махараджа прошел такую подготовку, поэтому его никак нельзя считать обыкновенным человеком. Обыкновенный человек, отождествляющий себя с материальным телом, всегда пребывает в иллюзии, сбитый с толку гунами материальной природы. ШБ 4.20.4

----------


## Aniruddha das

Господь Вишну сказал: О царь Притху, продолжай защищать своих подданных в соответствии с указаниями ученых брахманов, которые передаются по цепи ученической преемственности изустно, от учителя к ученику. Строго следуй установленным ими религиозным принципам и не привязывайся к досужим домыслам несовершенных людей. Тогда все твои подданные будут счастливы и все будут любить тебя, а сам ты очень скоро сможешь увидеть тех, кто уже обрел освобождение, а именно четырех Кумаров [Санаку, Санатану, Санандану и Санат-кумара].

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Господь Вишну сообщил царю Притху о том, что все люди должны следовать принципам варнашрама-дхармы. Если человек делает это, то, какое бы положение в материальном мире он ни занимал, после смерти он непременно обретет освобождение. Но, поскольку в современную эпоху система варнашрама- дхармы поставлена с ног на голову, людям очень трудно строго следовать всем ее принципам. Единственный метод, с помощью которого по-прежнему можно достичь совершенства, — это метод сознания Кришны. Как принципы варнашрама-дхармы предназначены для всех людей, независимо от их положения в обществе, так и принципам сознания Кришны может следовать каждый человек в любом уголке мира.

В этом стихе подчеркивается необходимость выполнять указания двиджагрьев, великих брахманов, таких, как Парашара и Ману. Эти великие мудрецы оставили людям указания о том, как нужно строить свою жизнь в соответствии с принципами варнашрама-дхармы . А Санатана Госвами и Рупа Госвами в своих трудах изложили правила и предписания, соблюдая которые, можно стать чистым преданным Господа. Таким образом, очень важно исполнять все указания ачарьев, передающиеся по парампаре, от духовного учителя к ученику. Это позволит нам, оставаясь в материальном мире и не меняя своего положения, очиститься от материальной скверны. Вот почему Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит, что человеку не нужно менять свое положение в обществе. Единственное, что от него требуется, — это слушать человека, обладающего совершенным знанием (это называется парампарой ), и следовать принципам, позволяющим применить эти знания на практике. Таким образом любой может достичь высшего совершенства жизни, освобождения, и вернуться домой, к Богу. Иными словами, менять нужно не тело, а сознание. К сожалению, в этот век деградации люди думают не о душе, а о теле. Они изобрели великое множество «измов», относящихся исключительно к телу и никак не связанных с душой.

Сейчас, в эпоху демократии, государственные законы принимаются голосованием. Каждый день власти принимают какой-нибудь новый закон. Но поскольку законы, созданные обусловленными душами, являются всего лишь порождением их несовершенных умов, они не приносят людям облегчения. В былые времена цари, хотя и обладали всей полнотой власти, тем не менее строго следовали принципам, установленным великими мудрецами и святыми. Поэтому они никогда не допускали ошибок в управлении государством и в стране царили закон и порядок. Люди отличались набожностью, а царь взимал с них налоги на законных основаниях, и потому все были счастливы. А сейчас так называемыми главами исполнительной власти в результате голосования становятся честолюбивые люди, преследующие корыстные цели. Разумеется, такие люди не знают предписаний шастр . Иначе говоря, те, кто стоит во главе государства, — глупцы и негодяи в полном смысле этого слова, а их подданные — просто шудры . Ясно, что глупцы и негодяи, управляющие шудрами, не могут принести людям ни покоя, ни благоденствия. Мы видим, что в обществе периодически происходят революции, то и дело вспыхивают мятежи и братоубийственные войны. Это свидетельствует о том, что вожди современного общества не могут обеспечить людям даже душевного покоя, не говоря уже о том, чтобы привести их к освобождению. В «Бхагавад- гите» сказано, что тот, кто игнорирует указания шастр и строит свою жизнь на основе собственных измышлений, никогда не достигнет успеха в этой жизни и после смерти не обретет ни счастья, ни освобождения. ШБ 4.20.15

----------


## Aniruddha das

Обязанность царя — защищать людей, которые являются его подданными. Царь, неукоснительно исполняющий свой долг, в следующей жизни получает шестую часть плодов благочестивой деятельности своих сограждан. Если же царь или глава государства только взимает налоги и не обеспечивает своих подданных тем, на что имеет право каждый человек, результаты его благочестивой деятельности переходят к жителям государства, а ему, за то, что он не заботился о своих подопечных, придется расплачиваться за совершенные ими грехи.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Резонно спросить: если все люди начнут заниматься духовной деятельностью, стремясь к освобождению, и перестанут интересоваться тем, что происходит в материальном мире, как сможет продолжаться нормальная жизнь? И если в государстве все должно идти своим чередом, то как может глава государства быть безразличным к материальной деятельности? Ответом на этот вопрос служит употребленное в данном стихе слово шрейах, «благоприятное». Вопреки утверждениям глупцов, разделение труда в человеческом обществе возникло не случайно, а по воле Верховной Личности Бога. Брахманы должны добросовестно выполнять возложенные на них обязанности, равно как и кшатрии, вайшьи и даже шудры . Тогда все они смогут достичь высшего совершенства жизни: освободиться от материального рабства. Подтверждение этому содержится в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.45): све све карманй абхиратах самсиддхим лабхате нарах — «Выполняя предписанные ему обязанности, человек сможет достичь высшего совершенства».

Господь Вишну объяснил Махарадже Притху, что долг царя заключается отнюдь не в том, чтобы, бросив царство и сложив с себя ответственность за безопасность праджей, своих подданных, отправиться в Гималаи в поисках освобождения. Чтобы получить освобождение, царю достаточно добросовестно исполнять свой долг. Долг царя, или главы государства, — следить за тем, чтобы праджи, его подданные, исполняли предписанные обязанности в системе варнашрама-дхармы и таким образом духовно совершенствовались. Главе светского государства тоже не безразлично, чем занимаются его праджи . Правительства современных государств принимают многочисленные законы, определяющие обязанности праджей, но при этом они не заботятся о том, чтобы их подданные обрели духовное знание. Когда правительство не уделяет этому внимания, люди начинают поступать, как им заблагорассудится, утрачивают интерес к осознанию Бога и духовной жизни и погрязают в грехах.

Глава исполнительной власти не должен просто собирать налоги со своих подданных, не проявляя заботы о благополучии людей. Царь обязан в первую очередь заботиться о том, чтобы его подданные постепенно развивали в себе сознание Кришны. Развить сознание Кришны — значит полностью прекратить греховную деятельность. Государство, в котором грех искоренен полностью, никогда не страдает от войн, эпидемий, голода и стихийных бедствий. Именно так было во времена правления Махараджи Юдхиштхиры. Если царь или глава государства в состоянии позаботиться о том, чтобы его подданные обрели сознание Кришны, значит, он достоин управлять ими, в противном случае он не имеет права взимать с них налоги. Собирать налоги может лишь царь, пекущийся о духовных интересах своего народа. Такой царь и его подданные будут счастливы уже в этой жизни, а в следующей жизни царю достанется шестая часть плодов благочестивой деятельности его праджей . Если же подданные погрязли в пороках, царю, взимающему с них налоги, придется разделить с ними последствия их грехов.

Этот принцип также применим к родителям и духовным учителям. Родители, которые, подобно кошкам и собакам, производят на свет детей, но не способны спасти их от неминуемой смерти, несут ответственность за действия своих отпрысков. Впоследствии их дети превращаются в хиппи. Подобно этому, духовный учитель, неспособный побудить своих учеников отказаться от греховной деятельности, несет ответственность за совершаемые ими грехи. Нынешним лидерам человеческого общества ничего не известно об этих тонких законах природы. В стране, которой руководят невежественные люди и которую населяют воры и мошенники, никогда не будет порядка и благоденствия. Сейчас подобная ситуация сложилась практически во всех странах мира: невежественные вожди руководят греховными людьми, и неизбежными следствиями такого положения в обществе являются социальная напряженность, непрекращающиеся войны и бесконечные тревоги, преследующие людей. ШБ 4.20.14

----------


## Aniruddha das

О доблестный царь, пожалуйста, будь всегда беспристрастен и одинаково относись ко всем людям: к равным тебе, к тем, кто стоит выше, и к тем, кто занимает более низкое положение. Пусть мимолетные горе и счастье никогда не выводят тебя из равновесия. Всегда держи в повиновении свой ум и чувства. Находясь в этом трансцендентном состоянии, старайся выполнять возложенные на тебя обязанности, в каких бы условиях ты по Моей воле ни оказался, и помни, что твой единственный долг на этой планете — защищать своих подданных.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Это один из примеров того, как Верховная Личность Бога, Господь Вишну, дает непосредственные указания Своему преданному. Каждый из нас должен выполнять указания Господа Вишну независимо от того, получены ли они от Самого Господа или от духовного учителя, который является Его полномочным представителем. Арджуна сражался в битве на Курукшетре, выполняя приказ Самого Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. Точно так же Притху Махараджа получил наставления о том, как следует исполнять обязанности царя, непосредственно от Господа Вишну. Мы же должны неукоснительно следовать принципам, изложенным в «Бхагавад-гите». Вйавасайатмика буддхих: долг каждого человека — получить указания Господа Кришны или Его истинного представителя и посвятить свою жизнь выполнению этих указаний, отбросив все личные соображения. Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что нас не должно особенно заботить, получим мы освобождение или нет, нужно просто выполнять указания, полученные от духовного учителя. Тот, кто придерживается этого принципа, то есть строго выполняет все указания духовного учителя, всегда находится в освобожденном состоянии. Обыкновенные люди должны подчиняться принципам варнашрама- дхармы и исполнять свои обязанности, определяемые тем, какое положение они занимают в системе четырех каст и четырех укладов духовной жизни, то есть являются они брахманами, кшатриями, вайшьями или шудрами, брахмачари, грихастхами, ванапрастхами или санньяси . Неукоснительно выполняя предписания, регламентирующие деятельность различных варн и ашрамов, человек уже одним этим удовлетворит Господа Вишну.

Господь Вишну велел Притху Махарадже, исполняя обязанности царя, всегда держаться в стороне от деятельности, направленной на удовлетворение потребностей тела, и постоянно служить Господу; благодаря этому он сможет всегда находиться в освобожденном состоянии. Этот стих объясняет смысл слова баддха-саухридах, употребленного в предыдущем стихе. Постоянно поддерживать тесную связь с Верховным Господом или получать указания от Его истинного представителя (гуру) и искренне исполнять их может только тот, кто безучастен к деятельности материального тела. Господь помогает нам изнутри, направляя Своими указаниями нашу деятельность в преданном служении, и благодаря этому мы продвигаемся по пути, ведущему домой, к Богу. И Он же в облике духовного учителя дает нам наставления извне. Поэтому духовного учителя ни в коем случае нельзя считать обыкновенным человеком. Господь говорит: ачарйам мам виджанийан нава-манйета кархичит — к духовному учителю нельзя относиться как к обыкновенному человеку, ибо он является представителем Верховной Личности Бога (Бхаг., 11.17.27). Духовному учителю нужно оказывать то же почтение, что и Верховной Личности Бога, никогда нельзя завидовать ему или считать его обыкновенным человеком. Если мы будем заниматься преданным служением Господу, выполняя указания духовного учителя, нас никогда не коснется скверна телесной, или материальной, деятельности и мы обязательно достигнем цели жизни. ШБ 4.20.13

----------


## Aniruddha das

Обращаясь к царю Притху, Господь Вишну сказал: Дорогой царь, постоянные изменения, происходящие в материальном мире, вызваны взаимодействием трех гун материальной природы. Пять элементов, чувства, управляющие чувствами полубоги, а также ум, побуждаемый к деятельности духовной душой, — все это в совокупности составляет материальное тело. Душа полностью отлична от этого сочетания грубых и тонких материальных элементов, вот почему Мой преданный, связанный со Мной прочными узами любви и дружбы и обладающий совершенным знанием, остается невозмутимым и в счастье, и в горе.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Резонно спросить: возможно ли, чтобы живое существо, которому приходится наблюдать за деятельностью материального тела, оставалось безучастным к ней? Ответ на этот вопрос мы находим в данном стихе: деятельность тела не имеет ничего общего с деятельностью духовной по природе души живого существа. Приблизительное представление об этом можно составить, рассмотрев следующий пример. Бизнесмен, сидящий в машине, следит за тем, как она едет, и дает советы водителю. Ему известно все, что происходит с машиной, сколько осталось бензина и т.д., и тем не менее он не придает всему этому большого значения и думает не столько о машине, сколько о своих делах. Даже когда он сидит в машине, его мысли поглощены делами фирмы. Он не связан с машиной, хотя и находится в ней. Как бизнесмен всегда погружен в мысли о своих делах, так и живое существо может погрузиться в мысли, связанные с любовным служением Господу. Тогда оно сможет стать по-настоящему безучастным к деятельности материального тела. Достичь этого может только преданный Господа.

Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в этом стихе слово баддха-саухридах, что значит «связанный узами дружбы». Карми, гьяни и йоги не могут быть связаны с Господом узами преданного служения. Деятельность карми целиком сосредоточена на удовлетворении потребностей тела. Для них смысл жизни заключается в том, чтобы окружить свое тело максимальным комфортом. Гьяни пытаются освободиться от рабства материального существования с помощью философских размышлений, но, даже обретя освобождение, они не имеют возможности долго оставаться в этом состоянии. Они не способны удержаться на уровне осознания Брахмана, так как не укрылись под сенью лотосных стоп Господа. Йоги также находятся во власти телесных представлений о жизни: им кажется, что с помощью физических и умственных упражнений, практикуя дхарану, асаны, пранаяму и т.д., можно достичь духовных целей. Однако преданный, связанный близкими отношениями с Верховной Личностью Бога, постоянно пребывает на трансцендентном уровне. Таким образом, только преданные могут всегда оставаться безучастными к деятельности материального тела и ее последствиям и заниматься делом, для которого созданы все живые существа, — преданным служением Господу. ШБ 4.20.12

----------


## Aniruddha das

Каждый, кто знает, что душа, оставаясь неизменной, только наблюдает за деятельностью материального тела, состоящего из пяти грубых элементов, органов чувств, органов действия и ума, достоин того, чтобы освободиться от материального рабства.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе рассказывается о том, как освободиться от материального рабства. Для этого прежде всего необходимо осознать, что душа отлична от материального тела. Душу на санскрите называют дехи, что значит «обладатель тела», а материальное тело определяется словом деха — «обиталище души». Тело изменяется каждое мгновение, душа же остается неизменной, поэтому ее называют кута-стхам . Причиной изменений тела является взаимодействие трех гун материальной природы. Мы должны осознать неизменность души и не придавать большого значения взаимодействиям, в которые вступают гуны материальной природы и которые приносят нам то счастье, то горе. В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь Кришна также говорит, что счастье и горе, испытываемые нами, — это результат воздействия гун природы на тело живого существа, и советует нам не обращать внимания на эти внешние перемены. Бывает, что счастье или горе захлестывают нас целиком, но мы должны научиться терпеливо переносить их. Живому существу следует всегда оставаться невозмутимым и не обращать внимания на перемены, происходящие с его телом, которое является не более чем внешней оболочкой души.
В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь Кришна говорит, что тело, состоящее из грубых материальных элементов (земли, воды, огня, воздуха и эфира), а также тонких элементов (ума, интеллекта и ложного эго), отлично от души. Поэтому деятельность восьми материальных элементов, грубых и тонких, и ее последствия не должны выводить нас из равновесия. Чтобы на практике достичь такого состояния, нужно заниматься преданным служением. Только тот, кто постоянно, день и ночь служит Господу, может оставаться безучастным к деятельности материального тела и ее последствиям. Когда человек поглощен какой-либо мыслью, он не видит и не слышит того, что делается вокруг, даже если что-то происходит в непосредственной близости от него. Подобно этому, те, кто полностью поглощен преданным служением, не обращают внимания на то, что происходит с их материальным телом. Это состояние получило название самадхи . И тот, кто действительно достиг самадхи, является совершенным йогом . ШБ 4.20.11

----------


## Aniruddha das

Стоявший рядом с ними царь Индра устыдился своего поступка и пал ниц перед царем Притху, чтобы коснуться его лотосных стоп. Но Притху Махараджа, забыв о своем враждебном отношении к Индре, который украл у него жертвенного коня, с радостью в сердце обнял его.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Известно немало случаев, когда человек, нанесший оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, позже жалеет о содеянном. Так и в этом случае Индра, владыка рая, который был столь могущественным, что находился в свите Самого Господа Вишну, почувствовал, что нанес Махарадже Притху великое оскорбление, украв у него предназначенного для заклания коня. Верховный Господь никогда не прощает тех, кто наносит оскорбления лотосным стопам вайшнавов . Тому есть немало примеров. Так, некогда великий мудрец и йог Дурваса Муни оскорбил Махараджу Амбаришу, но ему в конце концов тоже пришлось пасть к лотосным стопам царя Амбариши.

Индра хотел было склониться к лотосным стопам царя Притху, но царь, как истинный вайшнав, был очень великодушным и потому не мог допустить этого. Он тут же подхватил Индру, обнял его, и оба они забыли о своей вражде. Царь Индра и Махараджа Притху были сердиты друг на друга, но оба они были вайшнавами, слугами Господа Вишну, и потому обязаны были простить друг друга и прекратить вражду. Это замечательный пример духа сотрудничества, который царит в отношениях между вайшнавами. Поскольку в наши дни люди не являются вайшнавами, они постоянно враждуют друг с другом и умирают, так и не достигнув цели человеческой жизни. Вот почему так важно распространять в мире философию сознания Кришны: люди, обладающие сознанием Кришны, даже если они иногда гневаются друг на друга или враждуют, способны без труда подавить в себе гнев и помириться со своим соперником. ШБ 4.20.18

----------


## Aniruddha das

О всеславный Господь, тот, кто хотя бы раз услышит, как чистые преданные прославляют Твои деяния, никогда не перестанет общаться с ними, ибо отказаться от такого общения может только животное, но не разумный человек. Даже богиня процветания, горящая желанием услышать о Твоих бесчисленных деяниях и трансцендентной славе, признает, что высшее совершенство заключается в том, чтобы слушать и пересказывать повествования, прославляющие Тебя.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Общение с преданными (арйа-сангама) — самое ценное из всего, что есть в этом мире. Ариями называют людей, стремящихся к духовному совершенству. Арии считаются высшей расой человечества, так как они следуют принципам ведической цивилизации. Представители арийской расы, которых сейчас называют индоарийцами, рассеяны по всему миру. В былые времена все арии следовали ведическим принципам и благодаря этому все представители этой расы находились на очень высоком уровне духовного развития. Цари ариев, которых называли раджарши, воспитывались как истинные кшатрии, защитники своих подданных, и находились на таком высоком духовном уровне, что были способны оградить своих подданных от всех тревог.

Представители арийской расы отличаются способностью ценить повествования, прославляющие Верховного Господа. Хотя доступ к этим повествованиям открыт каждому, именно арии могут очень быстро усвоить самую суть духовной жизни. А иначе чем объяснить то, что сознание Кришны так быстро распространяется среди европейцев и американцев? Из истории известно, что американцы и европейцы проявили незаурядные способности в период интенсивной колонизации мира, но в наши дни их дети и внуки, развращенные научно-техническим прогрессом, превращаются в неисправимых грешников. Причина этого в том, что они утратили свою изначальную духовную культуру, которая составляла основу ведической цивилизации. Однако сейчас эти потомки ариев с большой серьезностью относятся к Движению сознания Кришны. Другие люди, общаясь с ними, слушают, как чистые преданные произносят Харе Кришна маха-мантру, и эти трансцендентные звуки пленяют их сердца. Трансцендентные звуки, произнесенные ариями, обладают огромным могуществом, но даже тот, кто не принадлежит к арийской расе, может стать вайшнавом, если будет слушать эту мантру, поскольку ее звуки оказывают огромное влияние на каждого.

Махараджа Притху говорит, что даже богиня процветания Лакшми, которая никогда не разлучается с Господом Нараяной, пожелала услышать повествования, прославляющие Господа, и стала совершать суровые аскезы, чтобы получить возможность общаться с гопи, Его чистыми преданными. Имперсоналист может недоумевать, зачем годами повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, не лучше ли, оставив это занятие, направить все свои усилия на то, чтобы обрести освобождение кайвалью, то есть попытаться слиться с бытием Всевышнего? Отвечая на этот вопрос, Махараджа Притху говорит, что трансцендентные звуки, прославляющие Господа, обладают такой притягательной силой, что отказаться слушать их может только животное. Трансцендентные звуки оказывают свое действие даже на тех, кто случайно услышит их. Притху Махараджа делает особый акцент на том, что только животное может перестать повторять мантру Харе Кришна. По-настоящему разумные, цивилизованные люди — иными словами, люди, а не животные, — узнав однажды о мантре, каждый день до конца жизни повторяют Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. ШБ 4.20.26

----------


## Aniruddha das

О мой Господь, находясь во власти Твоей иллюзорной энергии, живые существа в материальном мире забыли о своей истинной природе и в невежестве своем постоянно ищут материального счастья в мирском общении, дружбе и любви. Поэтому, пожалуйста, не проси меня принять от Тебя материальные дары. Вместо этого, как отец, который делает для своего сына все необходимое, не дожидаясь, пока сын попросит его об этом, даруй мне то, что, по Твоему мнению, принесет мне истинное благо.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Сын должен полностью полагаться на своего отца, ни о чем не прося его. Хороший сын верит, что отец лучше него знает, что ему нужно. Подобно этому, чистый преданный никогда не просит у Господа материальных благ. Более того, он не просит у Него даже духовных благ. Он безраздельно предался Верховному Господу, найдя прибежище у Его лотосных стоп, поэтому Господь Сам заботится о нем: ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами (Б.-г., 18.66). Отец знает все нужды своего сына и сам заботится о том, чтобы у него было все необходимое. Подобно этому, Верховный Господь знает нужды живых существ и обеспечивает их всем сполна. Вот почему в «Ишопанишад» сказано, что материальный мир является самодостаточным (пурнам идам) . Беда в том, что живые существа, забыв о своих взаимоотношениях с Богом, создают ненужные потребности и запутываются в последствиях своей материальной деятельности. В результате они жизнь за жизнью занимаются материальной деятельностью, которой не видно конца.

Нас окружает великое множество самых разных живых существ, и каждое из них вынуждено переселяться из одного тела в другое и заниматься той или иной деятельностью. Однако наш долг — просто предаться Верховному Господу и дать Ему возможность заботиться о нас, ибо Он лучше знает, что нам нужно.
Вот почему Притху Махараджа обращается к Господу как к верховному отцу, который может даровать ему то, что сочтет нужным. Такую позицию должно занимать каждое живое существо. Поэтому в одном из стихов «Шикшаштаки» Шри чайтанья Махапрабху говорит:

на дханам на джанам на сундарим
кавитам ва джагад-иша камайе
мама джанмани джанманишваре
бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи

«О всемогущий Господь! Мне не нужно ни богатств, ни прекрасных женщин, ни многочисленных последователей. Единственное, чего Я хочу, — это бескорыстно служить Тебе жизнь за жизнью».

Итак, чистый преданный не должен заниматься преданным служением ради какой-либо материальной выгоды и прельщаться плодами кармической деятельности или философских поисков. Долг преданного — всегда служить Господу, стремясь доставить Ему удовольствие. В этом заключается высшее совершенство жизни. ШБ 4.20.31

----------


## Aniruddha das

Кумари, целомудренные девушки, которых не касался ни один мужчина, освящают общество. В наиболее консервативных индусских семьях незамужним девушкам даже сегодня не позволяют свободно ходить по улицам или общаться с юношами. До замужества такие девушки находятся под опекой родителей, после свадьбы о них заботятся молодые мужья, а в пожилом возрасте — взрослые дети. Когда женщины находятся под защитой, они становятся для мужчин источником животворящей энергии. ШБ 4.21.4 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Лицо называют «зеркалом души». Склад ума человека отражается в чертах его лица. Внешность каждого человека зависит от поступков, которые он совершал в прошлом, так как именно прошлая деятельность живого существа определяет форму и особенности его следующего тела, будь то тело человека, животного или полубога. Это доказывает факт переселения души из одного материального тела в другое. ШБ 4.21.15 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Aniruddha das

Достичь парам падам, планет Вайкунтхи, может только тот, кто занимается преданным служением. Область безличного Брахмана также называют парам падам, но тот, кто не развил в себе привязанности к Личности Бога, не сможет оставаться в безличном парам падам и будет вынужден вновь вернуться в материальный мир. Поэтому в писаниях сказано: арухйа криччхрена парам падам татах — ценой величайших усилий имперсоналисты достигают парам падам, безличного брахмаджьоти, но, поскольку они не установили отношений с Верховной Личностью Бога, им, к сожалению, приходится опять возвращаться в материальный мир. Путешествуя в космосе, человек может подняться очень высоко, но если он не достигнет какой-нибудь планеты, то ему придется возвращаться на Землю. Подобно этому, имперсоналисты, достигнув парам падам, входят в безличное брахмаджьоти, но, поскольку они не попадают на планеты Вайкунтхи, им приходится возвращаться в материальный мир, на одну из материальных планет. Они могут попасть на Брахмалоку, или Сатьялоку, но все эти планеты находятся в пределах материального мира. ШБ 4.21.7 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Законы природы очень тонки. Например, человек, принимающий пищу там, где совершаются грехи, берет на себя часть последствий этих грехов. (По ведическим традициям домохозяин, проводя у себя дома какие-нибудь обряды или ритуалы, должен пригласить брахманов и вайшнавов и угостить их, так как, приняв его приглашение, брахманы и вайшнавы избавляют домохозяина от последствий его греховной деятельности. Однако заботящиеся о своей чистоте брахманы и вайшнавы не обязаны принимать любые приглашения, хотя, разумеется, ничто не мешает им посещать пиры, на которых гостям подается прасад .) Есть много аналогичных законов, которые практически неизвестны современным людям, но Движение сознания Кришны, имеющее под собой глубоко научную основу, распространяет сейчас ведическое знание, неся благо всему человечеству. ШБ 4.21.24 комментарий

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.9

свастй асту вишвасйа кхалах прасидатам
дхйайанту бхутани шивам митхо дхийа
манаш ча бхадрам бхаджатад адхокшадже
авешйатам но матир апй ахаитуки

свасти — благоденствие; асту — пусть будет; вишвасйа — вселенной; кхалах — злобные (почти все); прасидатам — пусть успокоятся; дхйайанту — пусть думают; бхутани — живые существа; шивам — о благополучии; митхах — между собой; дхийа — разумом; манах — умом; ча — и; бхадрам — спокойствие; бхаджатат — пусть испытает; адхокшадже — в Верховного Господа, которого невозможно постичь умом, интеллектом или органами чувств; авешйатам — пусть погрузится; нах — наш; матих — разум; апи — поистине; ахаитуки — лишенный всякой корысти.

Да воцарится мир и благоденствие во всей вселенной и да успокоятся все злонравные существа. Пусть каждый обретет умиротворение, занимаясь бхакти-йогой, ибо, встав на путь преданного служения, живые существа начнут заботиться о благе друг друга. Так давайте же служить трансцендентному Господу Шри Кришне, и пусть мысли о Нем никогда не покидают нас.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В известном стихе, посвященном вайшнавам, говорится:
ванчха-калпа-тарубхйаш ча
крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча
патитанам паванебхйо
ваишнавебхйо намо намах

Вайшнав подобен древу желаний: он способен исполнить любое желание того, кто нашел прибежище у его лотосных стоп. Махараджа Прахлада — идеальный пример такого вайшнава. Он молится не за себя, а за всех живых существ, и не только за добродетельных, но и за злобных и порочных. Он всегда беспокоился даже о таких злодеях, как его отец, Хираньякашипу. Махараджа Прахлада ничего не просил у Господа лично для себя, но он молился за своего отца-демона, чтобы Господь простил его. Таков вайшнав: он всегда думает о благе всей вселенной.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» и бхагавата-дхарма предназначены для тех, кто полностью свободен от злобы и зависти (парамо нирматсаранам). Поэтому Махараджа Прахлада в своей молитве говорит: кхалах прасидатам — «Да успокоятся все злонравные существа». В материальном мире злоба и зависть встречаются на каждом шагу, но тот, кто изжил в себе эти пороки, становится великодушным и заботится о благополучии других. У каждого, кто встал на путь сознания Кришны и посвятил себя служению Господу, ум полностью очищается от злобы и зависти (манаш ча бхадрам бхаджатад адхокшадже). Поэтому мы должны молить Господа Нрисимхадеву поселиться в нашем сердце: бахир нрисимхо хридайе нрисимхах. «Пусть Господь Нрисимхадева войдет в мое сердце и уничтожит все мои дурные наклонности. Пусть мой ум очистится, чтобы я мог спокойно поклоняться Господу и нести покой всему миру».
Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур написал к этому стиху замечательный комментарий. В нем говорится, что, вознося молитвы Верховной Личности Бога, люди всегда просят какого-нибудь благословения. Даже чистые преданные (нишкама) в своих молитвах просят Господа о благословении. Такой пример подает в Своей «Шикшаштаке» Сам Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:

айи нанда-тануджа кинкарам
патитам мам вишаме бхавамбудхау
крипайа тава пада-панкаджа-
стхита-дхули-садришам вичинтайа

«О сын Махараджи Нанды [Кришна], я — Твой вечный слуга, но так уж случилось, что я пал в океан рождения и смерти. Смилуйся надо мной, вызволи меня из этого океана и позволь стать песчинкой у Твоих лотосных стоп». В другой молитве Господь чайтанья говорит: мама джанмани джанманишваре бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи — «О Господь, позволь мне жизнь за жизнью с чистой любовью и преданностью служить Твоим лотосным стопам». Вознося молитву ом намо бхагавате нарасимхайа, Махараджа Прахлада просит у Господа благословение, но при этом, будучи возвышенным вайшнавом, он не стремится получить что-то для собственного наслаждения. Первое его желание выражено словами свастй асту вишвасйа: «Да воцарится мир и благоденствие во всей вселенной». Он просит Господа одарить Своей милостью каждого, даже такого злобного демона, как Хираньякашипу. Чанакья Пандит говорил, что есть два типа злобных существ: к первому относятся змеи, а ко второму — такие люди, как Хираньякашипу, которые по природе своей враждебны к каждому, даже к собственному сыну или отцу. Хираньякашипу ненавидел своего маленького сына Прахладу, и тем не менее Махараджа Прахлада просил Господа благословить даже его отца-демона. Хираньякашипу терпеть не мог преданных, а Прахлада желал, чтобы его отец и подобные ему демоны по милости Господа избавились от своей природной злобности и перестали преследовать преданных (кхалах прасидатам). Однако беда в том, что кхалу, злобное существо, очень редко удается успокоить. Если кхалу первого типа, то есть змею, еще можно как-то усмирить с помощью мантр или специальных трав (мантраушадхи- вашах сарпах кхалах кена ниварйате), то озлобленного человека ничем не успокоишь. Вот почему Махараджа Прахлада молит Господа сделать так, чтобы в сердцах всех злобных существ произошла перемена и они начали заботиться о благе других.

Если Движение сознания Кришны охватит весь мир и если по милости Кришны все признают это Движение, образ мыслей злобных людей изменится и каждый начнет думать о благе других. Далее в молитве Махараджи Прахлады говорится: шивам митхо дхийа. Люди, связанные материальными отношениями, всегда завидуют друг другу, но в отношениях, основанных на сознании Кришны, нет места зависти: каждый стремится лишь помогать другим. Поэтому Прахлада молится, чтобы все живые существа очистили свой ум, сосредоточив его на лотосных стопах Кришны (бхаджатад адхокшадже). То же самое сказано в другом стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайох). И в «Бхагавад- гите» (18.65) Господь Кришна дает такой же совет: ман-мана бхава мад-бхактах — нужно постоянно думать о лотосных стопах Господа Кришны. Тогда ум непременно очистится (чето-дарпана-марджанам). 

Материалисты постоянно думают о чувственных удовольствиях, но Махараджа Прахлада молит Господа даровать этим людям милость, чтобы их образ мыслей изменился и они навсегда забыли о материальных удовольствиях. Если они будут думать только о Кришне, их жизнь переменится к лучшему. Кто-то может возразить, что, если каждый будет постоянно погружен в мысли о Кришне, тогда все вернутся к Кришне и в конце концов вселенная опустеет. Однако Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что этого никогда не произойдет, так как живых существ бесконечное множество. Даже если Движение сознания Кришны освободит всех обитателей вселенной, она снова заполнится таким же количеством живых существ.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Брахманы, чтущие традиции брахманической культуры, всегда занимают трансцендентное положение, ибо они свято верят в слова Вед, совершают аскезы, действуют в соответствии с указаниями священных писаний, владеют своим умом и чувствами и занимаются медитацией. Благодаря этому они видят истинную цель жизни так же ясно, как собственное лицо в чистом зеркале.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В предыдущем стихе было сказано, что лучше накормить живого брахмана, чем предлагать подношение жертвенному огню, а в этом стихе дано исчерпывающее объяснение того, что такое брахманизм и что значит быть брахманом . В век Кали определенная категория людей, лишенных брахманических качеств, пытается воспользоваться преимуществами положения брахмана. Такие люди заявляют о своей принадлежности к сословию брахманов на основании того, что они родились в семьях брахманов, и требуют, чтобы представители других сословий кормили их (эта привилегия брахманов называется брахмана-бходжана ). При этом они ссылаются на то, что, накормив брахмана, человек получит большее благо, чем если он совершит жертвоприношение. Чтобы научить нас отличать таких людей от настоящих брахманов, Махараджа Притху дает подробное описание качеств брахмана и брахманической культуры. Никто не должен злоупотреблять своим положением и жить, как огонь, не дающий света. Брахманы обязаны знать заключение Вед, приведенное в «Бхагавад-гите»: ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах (Б.-г., 15.15). Постичь глубинный смысл Вед, то есть понять Веданту — значит обрести знание о Кришне. И это действительно так, ибо, согласно «Бхагавад-гите», чтобы стать настоящим брахманом, достаточно постичь Кришну таким, как Он есть (джанма карма ча ме дивйам эвам йо ветти таттватах) . Брахман, обладающий совершенным знанием о Кришне, всегда находится на трансцендентном уровне. Это также подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (14.26):

мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена
бхакти-йогена севате
са гунан саматитйаитан
брахма-бхуйайа калпате

«Тот, кто целиком посвящает себя преданному служению и никогда не сходит с избранного пути, поднимается над гунами материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана».
Это значит, что преданный Господа Кришны является совершенным брахманом . Его положение трансцендентно, поскольку он свободен от четырех недостатков, присущих всем обусловленным душам, которые наделены несовершенными чувствами и склонны совершать ошибки, впадать в иллюзию и обманывать других. Идеальный вайшнав, то есть человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, всегда занимает трансцендентное положение, поскольку его слова согласуются со словами Кришны и Его представителя. Все, что говорят вайшнавы, находится в соответствии со словами Кришны и потому свободно от вышеназванных четырех недостатков. Так, в «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна говорит, что человек должен всегда думать о Нем, стать Его преданным, выражать Ему почтение, поклоняться и в конечном счете предаться Ему. Все эти формы преданного служения являются трансцендентными и свободны от ошибок, иллюзии, обмана и несовершенств. Поэтому каждого искреннего преданного Господа Кришны, который проповедует Его учение, руководствуясь только наставлениями Кришны, следует считать вираджам, то есть свободным от недостатков, являющихся результатом материального осквернения. Истинный брахман или вайшнав всегда руководствуется наставлениями Вед или положениями ведической философии, изложенными Самим Господом, Верховной Личностью Бога. Только из Вед можно почерпнуть знание об Абсолютной Истине, которая, как сказано в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», имеет три аспекта, проявляясь в виде безличного Брахмана, локализованной Параматмы и, наконец, Верховной Личности Бога. Ведическое знание всегда было и остается безупречным, и брахманическая или вайшнавская культура основана на представлении о непогрешимости Вед. Поэтому мы должны с верой изучать Веды, и не только для того, чтобы расширить свои познания, но и для того, чтобы обрести подлинную веру в слова Верховной Личности Бога и Вед и распространять ведическую философию и культуру по всему миру.

Особенно важным в этом стихе является слово мангала («благотворный»). Шрила Шридхара Свами, цитируя священные писания, говорит, что, когда человек поступает правильно и отвергает все дурное, его деятельность становится мангала (благотворной). Поступать правильно — значит делать все, что способствует преданному служению, а отвергать дурное — значит отвергать все, что мешает преданному служению. Все члены Движения сознания Кришны придерживаются этого принципа, отказываясь от недозволенных половых отношений, одурманивающих средств, азартных игр и мясной пищи, а также ежедневно повторяя не менее шестнадцати кругов Харе Кришна маха-мантры на четках и три раза в день занимаясь медитацией (во время повторения мантры гаятри ). Таким образом мы храним брахманическую культуру и обретаем духовную силу. Тот, кто строго следует принципам преданного служения и постоянно повторяет маха-мантру — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, — быстро прогрессирует в духовной жизни и в конце концов удостаивается права увидеть Верховную Личность Бога. Конечная цель изучения Вед или постижения ведической мудрости заключается в том, чтобы найти Кришну, поэтому тот, кто следует предписаниям Вед, как говорилось выше, может с самого начала отчетливо видеть Господа Кришну, Абсолютную Истину, во всех Его проявлениях, подобно тому как в чистом зеркале человек отчетливо видит отражение своего лица. 

Таким образом, чтобы стать брахманом, недостаточно просто родиться в семье брахмана: для этого необходимо обладать всеми качествами, перечисленными в шастрах, и следовать традициям брахманической культуры. Тот, кто отвечает этим требованиям, сможет постепенно развить сознание Кришны и в конце концов постичь Кришну. О том, как преданный видит Кришну в своем сердце, сказано в «Брахма-самхите» (5.38):

преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена
сантах садаива хридайешу вилокайанти
йам шйамасундарам ачинтйа-гуна-сварупам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Преданный, развивший в себе чистую любовь к Кришне, постоянно видит в своем сердце Верховную Личность Бога, Шьямасундару. В этом заключается совершенство брахманической культуры. ШБ 4.21.42

----------


## Aniruddha das

Верховная Личность Бога, Ананта, съедает то, что приносится на огонь жертвоприношений и предлагается различным полубогам, однако с гораздо большим удовольствием Господь принимает подношения не через огонь, а через уста ученых мудрецов и преданных, так как в этом случае Он не расстается со Своими преданными.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В соответствии с предписаниями Вед, огненные жертвоприношения проводятся для того, чтобы через посредство различных полубогов предложить пищу Верховной Личности Бога. При проведении огненного жертвоприношения произносятся мантры, содержащие слово сваха, например, индрайа сваха или адитйайа сваха . Эти мантры произносятся для того, чтобы, доставив удовольствие полубогам, таким, как Индра и Адитья, удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога, поскольку Сам Господь говорит:

нахам тиштхами ваикунтхе
йогинам хридайешу ва
татра тиштхами нарада
йатра гайанти мад-бхактах

«Меня нет ни на Вайкунтхе, ни в сердцах йогов, но Я всегда нахожусь там, где преданные прославляют Мои деяния». Иначе говоря, Верховная Личность Бога никогда не покидает общества Своих преданных.

Огонь не одушевлен, но преданные и брахманы являются живыми представителями Верховного Господа. Поэтому накормить брахманов и вайшнавов — значит накормить Самого Господа. Стало быть, вместо того чтобы совершать огненные жертвоприношения, следует предлагать еду брахманам и вайшнавам, так как этот метод более эффективен, чем огненные ягьи . Об этом свидетельствует случай из жизни Адвайты Прабху. Закончив поминальный обряд по Своему отцу, шраддху, Он первым позвал Харидаса Тхакура и стал угощать его. По традиции после проведения шраддхи следует угостить благородного брахмана, но Адвайта Ачарья сначала предложил еду Харидасу Тхакуру, который родился в мусульманской семье. Когда Харидас Тхакур спросил Адвайту Ачарью, зачем Он рискует Своим положением в обществе брахманов, угощая первым человека низкого происхождения, Адвайта Прабху сказал, что угостить Харидаса Тхакура равноценно тому, чтобы накормить миллионы самых благородных брахманов . Он готов был обсудить это с любым сведущим в писаниях брахманом и неопровержимо доказать, что, предлагая еду чистому преданному, такому, как Харидас Тхакур, Он получает то же благо, которое получил бы, если бы накормил тысячи брахманов . Человек, совершающий ягьи, приносит свои подношения жертвенному огню, но, если он будет предлагать те же подношения вайшнавам, это принесет ему гораздо больше пользы. ШБ 4.21.41

----------


## Aniruddha das

Непрерывно служа брахманам и вайшнавам, человек очистит свое сердце от материальной скверны. Так он обретет полное умиротворение, освободится от материальных привязанностей и ощутит удовлетворение. В этом мире нет деятельности, которая превосходила бы служение брахманам, ибо такое служение доставляет удовольствие полубогам, которых люди стараются умилостивить, совершая многочисленные жертвоприношения.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.65) сказано: прасаде сарва-духкханам ханир асйопаджайате . Избежать страданий, сопутствующих материальной жизни, может только тот, кто обрел самоудовлетворение, а для этого необходимо служить брахманам и вайшнавам . Вот почему Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит:

тандера чарана севи бхакта-сане васа
джанаме джанаме хайа, эи абхилаша

«Я хочу жизнь за жизнью служить лотосным стопам ачарьев и общаться с преданными». Только живя вместе с преданными и выполняя указания ачарьев, можно одухотворить свое сознание. Духовный учитель — лучший из брахманов . В наше время, в век Кали, очень трудно служить брахмана-куле, сословию брахманов . Согласно «Вараха-пуране», причина этого в том, что демоны, воспользовавшись преимуществами Кали-юги, рождаются в семьях брахманов . Ракшасах калим ашритйа джайанте брахма-йонишу (Вараха-пурана). Иными словами, в этот век многие так называемые кастовые брахманы и кастовые госвами, ссылаясь на шастры и пользуясь доверчивостью простых людей, утверждают, что титул брахмана или вайшнава передается по наследству. Служение таким мнимым брахмана-кулам не приносит никакой пользы. Поэтому мы должны принять покровительство истинного духовного учителя и его ближайших сподвижников и служить им. Такая деятельность поможет неофиту обрести полное удовлетворение. Это очень хорошо объяснено в комментарии Шрилы Вишванатхи чакраварти Тхакура к сорок первому стиху второй главы «Бхагавад-гиты»: вйавасайатмика буддхир экеха куру-нандана . Тот, кто, следуя совету Нароттамы даса Тхакура, придерживается всех регулирующих принципов бхакти-йоги, очень быстро обретает освобождение и, как сказано в этом стихе, поднимается на трансцендентный уровень (атйанта-шамам) .

Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в данном стихе слово анативелам («незамедлительно»). Оно указывает на то, что, просто служа брахманам и вайшнавам, можно обрести освобождение. Нет никакой необходимости подвергать себя суровым аскезам и покаяниям. Яркий пример тому — Нарада Муни. В прошлой жизни он был сыном простой служанки, но у него была возможность служить возвышенным брахманам и вайшнавам, благодаря чему в следующей жизни он не только обрел освобождение, но и прославился как величайший духовный учитель в цепи вайшнавской ученической преемственности. Поэтому в ведическом обществе было принято после проведения любого обряда угощать брахманов . ШБ 4.21.40

----------


## Aniruddha das

Верховный Господь, ни от кого не зависящий и пребывающий в сердце каждого живого существа, очень доволен теми, кто идет по Его стопам и целиком посвящает себя служению потомкам брахманов и вайшнавов, ибо Он всегда дорог брахманам и вайшнавам, а они всегда дороги Ему.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Говорится, что Господь больше всего доволен тем, кто служит Его преданному. Сам Господь не нуждается в нашем служении, поскольку Он самодостаточен, но в наших интересах служить Ему всеми доступными нам способами. Однако мы лишены возможности непосредственно служить Верховному Господу. Чтобы служить Ему, мы должны служить брахманам и вайшнавам. В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова: чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба — только служа вайшнавам и брахманам, можно вырваться из сетей материальной природы. Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур также говорит: йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах — удовлетворяя чувства духовного учителя, мы удовлетворяем чувства Верховной Личности Бога. Примеры такого служения можно встретить не только в священных писаниях, но и в жизни великих ачарьев . Притху Махараджа советовал своим подданным последовать примеру Самого Господа, и посвятить свою жизнь служению брахманам и вайшнавам. ШБ 4.21.39

----------


## Aniruddha das

Для того, кем довольны брахманы и вайшнавы, нет ничего недостижимого. Ему доступны даже блага, которые мало кому достаются в этой жизни и в жизни после смерти. Поистине, он удостаивается милости всеблагого Господа Шивы и Господа Вишну, которые повсюду сопровождают брахманов и вайшнавов.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Брахманы и вайшнавы носят в своем сердце всеблагого Господа Вишну. Об этом говорится в «Брахма-самхите» (5.38):

преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена
сантах садаива хридайешу вилокайанти
йам шйамасундарам ачинтйа-гуна-сварупам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Любовь преданных к Говинде, Верховной Личности Бога, так сильна, что они всегда носят Господа в своем сердце. Господь и так находится в сердце каждого, но вайшнавы и брахманы реально ощущают Его присутствие и, созерцая Господа, постоянно находятся в трансе. Поэтому говорится, что брахманы и вайшнавы носят в своих сердцах Вишну. Куда бы они ни отправились, они несут с собой Господа Вишну, Господа Шиву или преданных Господа Вишну. Четыре Кумара были брахманами, поэтому, когда они пришли к Махарадже Притху, вместе с ними был и Господь Вишну со Своими преданными. Отсюда следует, что, когда брахманы и вайшнавы довольны человеком, им доволен и Господь Вишну. Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур подтверждает это в своих стансах, посвященных духовному учителю: йасйа прасадад бхагават- прасадах . Тот, кто сумел доставить удовольствие духовному учителю, который является одновременно брахманом и вайшнавом, тем самым доставил удовольствие и Верховной Личности Бога. А тому, кому удалось доставить удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога, не к чему больше стремиться ни в этой жизни, ни после смерти. ШБ 4.22.8

----------


## Aniruddha das

В «чайтанье-чаритамрите» (Антья, 4.176) говорится:

`дваите' бхадрабхадра-джнана, саба — `манодхарма'
`эи бхала, эи манда,' — эи саба `бхрама'

Понятия «счастье» и «несчастье» в этом мире выдуманы человеком, так как и то, и другое возникает в результате соприкосновения живого существа с материальным миром. Это называется иллюзией, или атма-майей . Мы считаем себя порождением материальной природы, так же как человек, который видит сон, считает себя участником происходящих в нем событий. Однако духовная по природе душа всегда остается трансцендентной и не может быть покрыта материей. Материальная оболочка — это что-то вроде галлюцинации или сна. ШБ 4.22.14 КОММЕНТАРИЙ

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Ты неотъемлемая частица Кришны. Как ты любишь свои руки и ноги, как ты ощущаешь, что твоя рука в беде, так и Кришна ощущает, что ты в беде. Рука имеет ценность только тогда, когда она присоединена к телу. Так и мы, имеем ценность, когда пребываем в сознании Кришны. Рука, оторванная от тела, ценности не имеет. Кришна есть Целое, а мы — Его неотъемлемые частицы. Постарайся понять эту философию одновременного единства и различия. Рука и тело сотворены одновременно, как одно целое. Не то, что тело сотворено сначала, а рука потом. Наши отношения с Кришной можно уподобить отношениям руки и тела. Следовательно, и Кришна, и мы вечны, а у вечности нет истории. У нее нет ни начала, ни конца. Кришна синий, потому что Он всепривлекательный. Небо сине потому, что оно отражает синий цвет Кришны, пребывающего в духовном небе, так же как солнечный свет отражается в стекле небесного свечения. (ПШП Вильяму Оделлу, 4 февраля 1968)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Когда преданные собираются вместе, их беседы, их вопросы и ответы, позволяют говорящему и слушателям прийти к убедительным выводам. Такие встречи помогают всем, кто участвует в них, обрести истинное счастье.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Воспринять всемогущее учение Верховного Господа может только тот, кто услышит его от преданных. Так, «Бхагавад-гиту» уже очень давно знают во всем мире, особенно на Западе, но до сих пор никто не получил от этого реальной пользы, поскольку содержание «Гиты» не обсуждалось в кругу преданных. До того как было основано наше Движение, ни один человек на Западе не стал преданным Кришны. Но стоило людям получить «Бхагавад-гиту» в том виде, в каком она передается по цепи ученической преемственности, и плоды духовного знания не заставили себя ждать.

Санат-кумар, один из четырех Кумаров, сообщил Притху Махарадже, что их встреча благотворна не только для Махараджи Притху, но и для самих Кумаров. Когда Нарада Муни стал расспрашивать Господа Брахму о Верховной Личности Бога, Господь Брахма поблагодарил Нараду за то, что тот дал ему возможность говорить о Верховном Господе. Таким образом, беседы, в которых один святой человек задает другому вопросы о Верховной Личности Бога или о высшей цели жизни, несут огромный заряд духовной энергии, и всякому, кто участвует в них, такие беседы приносят благо как в этой жизни, так и в следующей.

Слово убхайешам можно толковать по-разному. Все люди делятся на две категории: материалистов и трансценденталистов. И те, и другие могут извлечь для себя немалую пользу, если будут слушать беседы преданных. Благодаря общению с преданными жизнь материалиста становится упорядоченной, и, следовательно, возрастает вероятность того, что в будущем он станет преданным или уже в этой жизни сумеет осознать истинное положение живого существа. Тот, кто общается с преданными, в следующей жизни непременно родится человеком или по окончании этой жизни навсегда освободится из материального плена и вернется домой, к Богу. Итак, участие в беседах, которые ведут между собой преданные, приносит человеку как материальное, так и духовное благо. Такие беседы приносят пользу и говорящему, и слушателям, и карми, и гьяни . Обсуждение духовных вопросов в обществе преданных благотворно для всех без исключения. Поэтому Кумары признали, что их встреча с царем полезна не только для него, но и для них самих. ШБ 4.22.19

----------


## Aniruddha das

вйактам атмаватам атма
бхагаван атма-бхаванах
сванам ануграхайемам
сиддха-рупи чаратй аджах

вйактам — ясная; атма-ватам — трансценденталистов; атма — цель жизни; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; атма-бхаванах — всегда желая поднять живых существ на более высокий уровень; сванам — чьи преданные; ануграхайа — чтобы оказать милость; имам — этот путь; сиддха-рупи — до конца постигшие свою духовную природу; чарати — путешествует; аджах — Нараяна.

Верховный Господь всегда заботится о духовном развитии живых существ, которые являются Его неотъемлемыми частицами, и только ради их блага путешествует по всему миру в облике таких осознавших себя душ, как вы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Есть разные категории трансценденталистов: гьяни, то есть имперсоналисты, йоги -мистики и, разумеется, все преданные Верховной Личности Бога. Кумары были йогами и гьяни, а позднее стали бхактами . Сначала они были имперсоналистами, но затем встали на путь преданного служения, поэтому их считают лучшими из трансценденталистов. Преданные считаются представителями Верховной Личности Бога, и, чтобы помочь обусловленным душам восстановить свое изначальное сознание, они путешествуют по всем вселенным, рассказывая их обитателям о сознании Кришны. Лучших преданных Господа называют атмават, имея в виду, что они полностью осознали Высшую Душу. Верховная Личность Бога, которая в образе Параматмы пребывает в сердце каждого, старается возвысить живые существа до сознания Кришны. Поэтому Господа называют атма-бхавана . Верховный Господь всегда стремится дать индивидуальной душе разум, обладая которым она сможет постичь Его. Он всегда находится рядом с индивидуальной душой, как неразлучный друг, и обеспечивает живые существа всем необходимым в соответствии с их желаниями.

Особого внимания заслуживает употребленное в этом стихе слово атмаватам . Есть три класса преданных: каништха-адхикари, мадхьяма-адхикари и уттама-адхикари, иначе говоря, неофиты, проповедники и маха-бхагаваты, преданные, достигшие высшей ступени самоосознания. Маха-бхагавата — это тот, кто до конца постиг смысл Вед и благодаря этому стал преданным Господа. Такой преданный не только сам убежден в том, что высшей целью человека является преданное служение Господу, но и способен убедить в этом других, опираясь на авторитет Вед. Он видит, что все живые существа являются неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа, и потому не делает различий между ними. Мадхьяма- адхикари (проповедник) тоже хорошо знает шастры и обладает способностью убеждать других, но он по-разному смотрит на тех, кто благосклонно относится к Кришне, и тех, кто настроен по отношению к Нему враждебно. Иными словами, мадхьяма-адхикари никогда не проповедует демонам. Что же касается преданного-неофита, каништха-адхикари, то он не особенно разбирается в шастрах, но имеет твердую веру в Верховную Личность Бога. Кумары были маха-бхагаватами, так как, прежде чем стать преданными, они глубоко изучили Абсолютную Истину, то есть постигли смысл Вед. В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь говорит, что у Него много преданных, но особенно Ему дороги те, кто постиг смысл Вед. Каждый старается достичь того положения, которое по его представлениям является самым высшим. Карми, находящиеся в плену телесных представлений о жизни, стремятся испытать как можно больше чувственных удовольствий, а для гьяни достичь совершенства — значит погрузиться в сияние Господа. Для преданного же совершенство заключается в том, чтобы проповедовать по всему миру послание Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому именно преданные являются истинными представителями Верховного Господа, и, когда они путешествуют по свету, это путешествует Сам Нараяна, так как преданные хранят Нараяну в своем сердце и повсюду прославляют Его. Представитель Нараяны неотличен от Самого Нараяны, но он не должен, подобно майявади, считать, что стал Нараяной. Как правило, майявади называют любого санньяси Нараяной. Они полагают, что, приняв санньясу, человек становится равным Нараяне или даже Самим Нараяной. Однако вайшнавы придерживаются иного мнения, о чем говорит Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур:

сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраир
уктас татха бхавйата эва садбхих
кинту прабхор йах прийа эва тасйа
ванде гурох шри-чаранаравиндам

Согласно философии вайшнавов, о преданном говорят, что он неотличен от Нараяны, не потому, что он стал Самим Нараяной, а потому, что он — Его доверенный слуга. Такие великие личности несут благо всему человечеству, выступая в роли духовных учителей, поэтому духовного учителя, проповедующего послание Нараяны, следует считать неотличным от Нараяны и почитать как Самого Господа. ШБ 4.22.16

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.20

астй эва раджан бхавато мадхудвишах
падаравиндасйа гунанувадане
ратир дурапа видхуноти наиштхики
камам кашайам малам антар-атманах

асти — есть; эва — несомненно; раджан — о царь; бхаватах — твоя; мадху-двишах — Господа; пада-аравиндасйа — лотосных стоп; гуна-анувадане — к прославлению; ратих — привязанность; дурапа — очень трудно; видхуноти — смывает; наиштхики — непоколебимая; камам — связанное с вожделением; кашайам — окрашено сексуальным желанием; малам — грязное; антах-атманах — из глубины сердца.

Санат-кумар продолжал: Дорогой царь, у тебя уже есть склонность прославлять лотосные стопы Верховной Личности Бога. Развить в себе это желание невероятно трудно, но, когда человек обретает непоколебимую веру в Господа, его сердце сразу очищается от вожделения.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ:

сатам прасанган мама вирйа-самвидо
бхаванти хрит-карна-расайанах катхах
тадж-джошанад ашв апаварга-вартмани
шраддха ратир бхактир анукрамишйати

Бхаг., 3.25.25

Когда материалист общается с преданными, с его сердца по милости Верховной Личности Бога постепенно смывается вся грязь. Благодаря общению с преданными сердце материалиста очищается от вожделения и начинает сиять, как начищенное до блеска серебро. На самом деле живое существо никак не связано с чувственными удовольствиями и похотливыми желаниями. Оно просто создает все это в своем воображении или видит во сне. Но в общении с чистыми преданными живое существо пробуждается ото сна, и, когда душа осознает свою природу и понимает, что она создана для того, чтобы вечно служить Господу, к ней возвращается былое величие. Притху Махараджа уже осознал свою духовную природу, поэтому в нем проявилась заложенная в каждом живом существе склонность прославлять деяния Верховной Личности Бога. Вот почему Кумары заверили его в том, что он никогда не падет жертвой иллюзорной энергии Верховного Господа. Иными словами, слушание повествований о Господе и прославление Его деяний — единственный способ очистить сердце от материальной скверны. Ни карма, ни гьяна, ни йога не позволяют человеку очистить свое сердце, но, если он укроется под сенью лотосных стоп Господа, встав на путь преданного служения, его сердце очистится само собой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

шастрешв ийан эва сунишчито нринам
кшемасйа садхрйаг-вимришешу хетух
асанга атма-вйатирикта атмани
дридха ратир брахмани ниргуне ча йа

шастрешу — в писаниях; ийан эва — это только; су-нишчитах — твердо решено; нринам — человеческого общества; кшемасйа — высшего блага; садхрйак — в совершенстве; вимришешу — после тщательного рассмотрения; хетух — причина; асангах — непривязанность; атма-вйатирикте — телесные представления о жизни; атмани — к Высшей Душе; дридха — сильная; ратих — привязанность; брахмани — трансцендентное; ниргуне — во Всевышнем, не подверженном влиянию материальных гун; ча — и; йа — который.

Подробно рассмотрев этот вопрос, священные писания заключают, что высшая цель, к которой должны стремиться люди на пути к благоденствию, состоит в том, чтобы отказаться от телесных представлений о жизни и развить в себе прочную, всевозрастающую привязанность к Верховному Господу, трансцендентному к гунам материальной природы.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Каждый человек старается обрести высшее благо, однако те, кто отождествляет себя с материальным телом, не способны не только достичь этой цели, но даже понять, в чем заключается высшее благо. Высшая цель жизни указана в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.59): парам дриштва нивартате . Узнав, в чем состоит высшая цель жизни, человек естественным образом утрачивает привязанность к телу и всему, что с ним связано. В данном стихе говорится о необходимости постоянно развивать в себе привязанность к Трансцендентному (брахмани) . Это подтверждается в «Веданта-сутре» (1.1.1): атхато брахма-джиджнаса — тот, кто не стремится обрести знание о трансцендентной Абсолютной Истине, не сможет освободиться от привязанности к материальному миру. Эволюционный процесс сам по себе не дает возможности живому существу постичь высшую цель, потому что в каждом из 8 400 000 видов жизни живые существа отождествляют себя со своим телом. Атхато брахма-джиджнаса: тот, кто хочет выйти из-под влияния телесных представлений о жизни, должен усилить свою привязанность к Брахману или развить в себе стремление постичь Его. Так он сможет достичь уровня трансцендентного преданного служения: шраванам киртанам вишнох . Усилить привязанность к Брахману — значит посвятить себя преданному служению. Те, кого привлекает безличный аспект Брахмана, не способны сохранять эту привязанность в течение долгого времени. Считая материальный мир митхьей, иллюзорным (джаган митхйа), имперсоналисты отрекаются от него и принимают санньясу, чтобы усилить свою привязанность к Брахману, но рано или поздно они снова возвращаются в этот иллюзорный мир. Йоги, осознавшие Параматму, локализованный аспект Брахмана, в том числе даже великие мудрецы, такие, как Вишвамитра, тоже иногда падают, становясь жертвами женских чар. Поэтому все шастры рекомендуют человеку развивать привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога. Это единственный способ избавиться от привязанности к материальной жизни. «Бхагавад-гита» (2.59) объясняет суть этого способа: парам дриштва нивартате . Прекратить материальную деятельность может лишь тот, кто действительно ощутил вкус преданного служения. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху также говорил, что высшей целью жизни является любовь к Богу (према пум-артхо махан) . До тех пор пока человек не разовьет в себе любовь к Богу, он не сможет достичь совершенства, то есть подняться на трансцендентный уровень. ШБ 4.22.21

----------


## Aniruddha das

са шраддхайа бхагавад-дхарма-чарйайа
джиджнасайадхйатмика-йога-ништхайа
йогешваропасанайа ча нитйам
пунйа-шравах-катхайа пунйайа ча

са — это преданное служение; шраддхайа — с верой и убежденностью; бхагават-дхарма — преданное служение; чарйайа — обсуждая; джиджнасайа — задавая вопросы; адхйатмика — духовное; йога-ништхайа — уверенностью в истинности духовного знания; йога- ишвара — Верховной Личности Бога; упасанайа — поклоняясь Ему; ча — и; нитйам — регулярно; пунйа-шравах — слушая о котором; катхайа — обсуждая; пунйайа — благочестивыми; ча — также.

чтобы усилить свою привязанность ко Всевышнему, необходимо заниматься преданным служением, вопрошать о Верховной Личности Бога, следовать принципам бхакти-йоги, поклоняться Йогешваре, Верховной Личности Бога, а также слушать и пересказывать повествования, прославляющие Господа. Все эти занятия благочестивы по своей природе.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Слово йогешвара можно отнести как к Верховной Личности Бога, Кришне, так и к Его преданным. В «Бхагавад-гите» это слово встречается дважды. В восемнадцатой главе (18.78) Кришна назван Верховной Личностью Бога, Хари, повелителем всех мистических сил (йатра йогешварах кришнах) . Кроме того, йогешвара описан в конце шестой главы (6.47): са ме йуктатамо матах . Слово йуктатама относится к лучшим из йогов, преданным Господа, которых тоже можно назвать йогешварами . В рассматриваемом стихе слова йогешвара-упасана означают «служить чистому преданному». Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба — «Тому, кто не служит чистому преданному, никогда не достичь духовного совершенства». Прахлада Махараджа тоже говорит:

наишам матис тавад урукрамангхрим
спришатй анартхапагамо йад-артхах
махийасам пада-раджо-'бхишекам
нишкинчананам на вринита йават

Бхаг., 7.5.32

Мы должны найти прибежище у чистого преданного, который никак не связан с материальным миром и занят исключительно преданным служением Господу. Только тот, кто служит такому преданному, может выйти из-под влияния материальных гун . В этом стихе говорится о необходимости служить лотосным стопам величайшего из йогов, то есть преданного (йогешвара-упасанайа) . Служить преданному, достигшему духовного совершенства, — значит слушать, как он рассказывает о величии Верховного Господа. Человек, который слушает рассказы чистого преданного, прославляющие Верховную Личность Бога, становится праведником. Об этом также говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.28): пока человек не станет праведником, он не сможет заниматься преданным служением Господу.

йешам тв анта-гатам папам
джананам пунйа-карманам
те двандва-моха-нирмукта
бхаджанти мам дридха-вратах

чтобы достичь уровня преданного служения, необходимо полностью избавиться от оскверняющего влияния трех гун материальной природы. Тому, кто хочет заниматься преданным служением Господу, необходимо прежде всего принять истинного духовного учителя (адау гурв-ашрайам) и, узнав от него о своих трансцендентных обязанностях (сад-дхарма-приччха), идти по стопам великих святых, преданных Верховной Личности Бога (садху-марга-анугаманам) . Таковы наставления Рупы Госвами в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху».

Итак, чтобы усилить свою привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога, необходимо найти истинного духовного учителя, узнать от него о принципах преданного служения и слушать, как он прославляет Верховного Господа и излагает Его трансцендентное учение. Это укрепит нашу веру в преданное служение и поможет нам развить привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога. ШБ 4.22.22

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.23

артхендрийарама-сагоштхй-атришнайа
тат-самматанам апариграхена ча
вивикта-ручйа паритоша атмани
вина харер гуна-пийуша-панат

артха — богатства; индрийа — чувства; арама — удовлетворение; са-гоштхи — с их друзьями; атришнайа — нежеланием; тат — то; самматанам — поскольку одобрено ими; апариграхена — неприятием; ча — также; вивикта-ручйа — вкус, вызывающий отвращение; паритоше — счастье; атмани — душа; вина — без; харех — Верховной Личности Бога; гуна — качеств; пийуша — нектар; панат — вкушая.

чтобы ничто не мешало духовному развитию преданного, ему не следует общаться с теми, кого интересуют только чувственные удовольствия и деньги. Более того, нужно избегать даже тех, кто общается с такими людьми. Преданный должен построить свою жизнь так, чтобы он не мог прожить и дня без нектара повествований, прославляющих Верховную Личность Бога, Хари. Иначе говоря, духовное совершенство доступно только тому, у кого вкус чувственных наслаждений вызывает отвращение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В материальном мире каждый занят поисками денег и чувственных наслаждений. Единственная цель материалиста — заработать как можно больше денег и потратить их на удовлетворение своих чувств. Вот как описывает деятельность такого человека Шрила Шукадева Госвами:

нидрайа хрийате нактам
вйавайена ча ва вайах
дива чартхехайа раджан
кутумба-бхаранена ва

Бхаг., 2.1.3

Так живет большинство людей в материальном мире. По ночам они либо спят, тратя на сон больше шести часов, либо занимаются сексом. И то и другое — пустая трата времени. Так проходит их ночь, а с утра они отправляются на работу с единственной целью — заработать денег. И как только у них появляется немного денег, они тотчас тратят их на подарки своим детям и родственникам. Таких людей не интересуют истинные ценности жизни: они не стремятся понять, кто такой Бог, что представляет собой индивидуальная душа, каковы ее взаимоотношения с Богом и т.д. Сейчас люди настолько деградировали, что даже так называемых верующих не интересует ничего, кроме чувственных удовольствий. В век Кали людей, ведущих материалистический образ жизни, намного больше, чем в любую другую эпоху, поэтому, если человек хочет вернуться домой, к Богу, он должен не только служить осознавшим себя душам, но и прекратить общение с материалистами, которые занимаются исключительно тем, что зарабатывают деньги и тратят их на чувственные удовольствия. Он не должен стремиться к тому, к чему обычно стремятся материалисты, то есть к деньгам и чувственным удовольствиям. Поэтому говорится: бхактих парешанубхаво вирактир анйатра ча (Бхаг., 11.2.42). Продвигаться по пути преданного служения может только тот, кого не привлекает материалистический образ жизни. И наоборот, то, в чем находят удовольствие преданные, нисколько не привлекает материалистов.

Однако просто отказаться от материальной деятельности или прекратить общение с материалистами еще не достаточно. Человек должен чем-то заниматься. Нередко человек, стремящийся к духовному совершенству, покидает общество материалистов и удаляется в уединенное место (что особенно рекомендуется йогам ), но это не способствует его духовному развитию, ибо многие из таких йогов падают. Это в равной степени относится к гьяни: им, как правило, тоже не удается избежать падения, так как они не нашли прибежища под сенью лотосных стоп Господа. Единственное, что удается имперсоналистам или последователям философии пустоты, — это избежать общения с материальным миром, но они не могут удержаться на трансцендентном уровне, поскольку не занимаются преданным служением Господу. Преданное служение начинается со слушания повествований, прославляющих Верховную Личность Бога. Именно к этому призывает нас данный стих: вина харер гуна-пийуша-панат . Преданный должен пить нектар повествований, рассказывающих о величии Господа, то есть неустанно слушать и пересказывать их. Это основной метод духовного совершенствования, что подтверждает Господь чайтанья Махапрабху в «чайтанья-чаритамрите». Если тому, кто стремится к духовному совершенству, очень посчастливится, он встретит на своем пути истинного духовного учителя, от которого узнает о Кришне. Служа духовному учителю и Кришне, такой человек получит семя преданного служения (бхакти-лата-биджа), и если он посадит это семя в своем сердце и будет поливать его, слушая и пересказывая повествования о Господе, то из него вырастет великолепная бхакти-лата, лиана преданного служения (бхакти) . Окрепнув, эта лиана пройдет сквозь оболочки вселенной и достигнет духовного мира, где будет продолжать расти, пока не достигнет лотосных стоп Кришны, подобно плющу, который тянется вверх по стене, пока не достигнет крыши. После этого лиана преданного служения растет уже беспрепятственно и приносит желанный плод. Этот плод, названный в данном стихе нектаром слушания повествований, прославляющих Верховную Личность Бога, завязывается на лиане преданного служения и созревает только тогда, когда человек поливает росток бхакти водой слушания и повторения. А для этого необходимо жить в обществе преданных, которые постоянно слушают и пересказывают повествования, прославляющие Верховного Господа. Движение сознания Кришны было основано именно для того, чтобы сотни его центров предоставили людям возможность слушать рассказы о Господе и пересказывать их, найти духовного учителя и прекратить общение с теми, кто преследует материальные цели. Воспользовавшись этими возможностями, человек сможет уверенно продвигаться по пути, ведущему домой, к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.24

ахимсайа парамахамсйа-чарйайа
смритйа мукундачаритагрйа-сидхуна
йамаир акамаир нийамаиш чапй аниндайа
нирихайа двандва-титикшайа ча

ахимсайа — не причиняя вреда другим живым существам; парамахамсйа-чарйайа — идя по стопам великих ачарьев; смритйа — помня; мукунда — Верховную Личность Бога; ачарита-агрйа — рассказывая другим о Его деяниях; сидхуна — нектаром; йамаих — придерживаясь регулирующих принципов; акамаих — лишенный материальных желаний; нийамаих — строго соблюдая правила и предписания; ча — также; апи — несомненно; аниндайа — не злословя; нирихайа — живя просто, скромно; двандва — двойственность; титикшайа — терпением; ча — и.

человек, стремящийся к духовному совершенству, не должен причинять вреда ни одному живому существу. Он должен идти по стопам великих ачарьев, всегда помнить нектарные игры Верховной Личности Бога, следовать всем регулирующим принципам, не рассчитывая на материальное вознаграждение, и никогда не злословить. Преданному следует жить просто, оставаться невозмутимым, сталкиваясь с проявлениями контрастов материального мира, и терпеливо переносить все, с чем ему приходится сталкиваться в этом мире.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Преданные Кришны — это настоящие святые, садху . Первое качество садху, или преданного, — ахимса, воздержание от насилия. Тот, кто хочет заниматься преданным служением и вернуться домой, к Богу, должен прежде всего следовать принципу ахимсы, то есть никогда не причинять вреда другим живым существам. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» садху называют титикшавах каруниках (Бхаг., 3.25.21). Преданный должен быть терпеливым и сострадательным. Когда ему самому причиняют боль, садху должен терпеть ее, но ему не следует оставаться безучастным к страданиям других. Мир переполнен насилием, и первейшая задача преданного — прекратить это насилие, в том числе ничем не оправданное убийство животных. Преданный — друг не только людей, но и всех живых существ, так как в его глазах все живые существа — дети Верховной Личности Бога. Он не провозглашает себя единственным сыном Бога и не позволяет убивать других живых существ на том основании, что у них якобы нет души. Чистый преданный Господа никогда не примирится с такой философией. Сухридах сарва-дехинам: истинный преданный — друг всех живых существ. В «Бхагавад-гите» Кришна провозглашает Себя прародителем всех видов живых существ, поэтому преданный Кришны считает себя другом всех и каждого. В этом суть ахимсы . В сущности, следовать принципу ахимсы может только тот, кто идет по стопам великих ачарьев . Поэтому, в соответствии с философией вайшнавов, мы должны идти по пути, проложенному великими ачарьями четырех сампрадай, четырех цепей ученической преемственности.

Любые попытки достичь духовного совершенства, не прибегая к помощи духовных учителей, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, просто смехотворны. Поэтому в Ведах сказано: ачарйаван пурушо веда — тот, кто идет по стопам ачарьев, принадлежащих к цепи ученической преемственности, видит вещи в истинном свете (чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2). Тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет: чтобы постичь трансцендентную науку, необходимо обратиться к истинному духовному учителю (Мундака-упанишад, 1.2.12). Очень важным в духовной жизни является понятие смритйа . Смритйа означает «постоянное памятование о Кришне». Нужно так построить свою жизнь, чтобы мы никогда не переставали думать о Кришне. Мы должны жить в Кришне, то есть, едим ли мы, спим, идем куда-то или работаем, мы всегда должны пребывать мыслями в Кришне. В Обществе сознания Кришны (ИСККОН) мы рекомендуем преданным организовывать свою жизнь так, чтобы всегда помнить о Кришне. Например, когда наши преданные изготавливают благовония «Духовное небо», они слушают рассказы о Кришне или Его преданных. В шастрах говорится: смартавйах сататам вишнух — люди должны помнить о Господе Вишну всегда, постоянно. Висмартавйо на джатучит — о Вишну никогда нельзя забывать. В этом смысл духовной жизни. Смритйа . Мы сможем все время думать о Господе, если будем постоянно слушать о Нем. Поэтому в данном стихе говорится: мукундачаритагрйа-сидхуна . Сидху значит «нектар». Слушать то, что говорится о Кришне в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» или других авторитетных священных писаниях, — значит жить в сознании Кришны. Такой постоянной сосредоточенности в сознании Кришны могут достичь только те, кто строго следует правилам и предписаниям шастр . В Движении сознания Кришны мы рекомендуем преданным каждый день повторять на четках по шестнадцать кругов маха-мантры и следовать регулирующим принципам. Это поможет им неуклонно совершенствоваться в духовной жизни.

Кроме того, в этом стихе говорится, что духовно развиваться может только тот, кто обуздал свои чувства (йамаих) . Человек, обуздавший чувства, становится свами или госвами . Поэтому тот, кто носит высокий титул свами или госвами, обязан держать чувства под строгим контролем. Иными словами, он должен стать хозяином своих чувств. Достичь этого может только тот, кто не стремится к материальным наслаждениям. Если чувства вдруг решат действовать самостоятельно, мы должны сдержать их порывы. Если мы просто научимся избегать материальных удовольствий, нам нетрудно будет держать свои чувства в узде.

Еще одно важное слово, употребленное в данном стихе, — аниндайа . Это значит, что преданные не должны критиковать другие религии. Различные религиозные системы находятся под влиянием разных гун материальной природы. Религии в гунах невежества и страсти не могут быть столь же совершенными, как религия в гуне благости. В «Бхагавад-гите» все явления материального мира классифицируются в соответствии с тем, под влиянием какой из трех гун материальной природы они находятся, поэтому к религиозным системам приложима та же классификация. Когда люди находятся под преобладающим влиянием гун страсти и невежества, те же качества будут присущи и религии, которую они исповедуют. Вместо того чтобы критиковать такие религиозные системы, преданный должен призывать их последователей строго следовать принципам своих религий, чтобы со временем они могли подняться на уровень религии в гуне благости. Критика таких религий приводит лишь к тому, что ум преданного возбуждается. Поэтому мы должны быть терпимыми и учиться подавлять возникающее в уме беспокойство.

Еще одна отличительная черта преданного — нирихайа, неприхотливость. Нириха означает «мягкий», «скромный», «непритязательный». Преданный не должен подражать материалистам, живя в роскоши. Ему подобает жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. Он должен принимать только то, что необходимо для поддержания тела в здоровом состоянии, чтобы без помех заниматься преданным служением. Ему не следует есть или спать больше, чем это необходимо. Он должен есть, чтобы жить, а не жить, чтобы есть, и спать не более шести-семи часов в сутки — вот принципы, которым следует преданный. Пока у нас есть тело, оно будет подвержено воздействию климатических перемен, болезней, стихийных бедствий и прочих проявлений тройственных материальных страданий. Это неизбежно. Иногда мы получаем письма, в которых преданные-неофиты спрашивают, почему они продолжают болеть, несмотря на то, что занимаются преданным служением. Из этого стиха они должны уяснить, что им нужно научиться терпению (двандва-титикшайа) . Материальный мир — это мир противоположностей. Преданный не должен думать, что раз он заболел, значит лишился сознания Кришны. В сознании Кришны можно оставаться, невзирая ни на какие материальные препятствия. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.14) Господь Шри Кришна говорит: тамс титикшасва бхарата — «Дорогой Арджуна, терпеливо переноси все невзгоды и, что бы ни случилось, продолжай действовать в сознании Кришны».

----------


## Dimas

Учение Господа Капилы, А.Ч.Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада
Глава одиннадцатая
Признаки садху

Текст 21

титикшавах каруниках
сухрдах сарва-дехинам
аджата-шатравах шантах
садхавах садху-бхушанах

   Садху терпелив и милосерден, он - друг всех живых существ. У него нет врагов, он умиротворен, строго следует предписаниям шастр и наделен всеми добродетелями.

   Комментарий: Садху,  как уже говорилось, является преданным Личности Бога, поэтому он всегда стремится дать людям знание о преданном служении Господу, проявляя таким образом свое милосердие. Он знает, что тот, кто не занимается преданным служением, попросту губит свою жизнь. Странствуя по свету, преданный идет от двери к двери и призывает людей: "Примите сознание Кришны. Станьте преданными Господа. Не губите свою жизнь, потакая животным инстинктам. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для того, чтобы достичь самоосознания, то есть развить в себе сознание Кришны". Так проповедует  садху . Не довольствуясь тем, что сумел освободиться сам, он всегда думает о других. Его милость к обусловленным душам не знает границ. Так проявляется одно из его качеств -  каруника,  великое сострадание к падшим душам.
   Садху  должен обладать огромным терпением, ибо, проповедуя, он сталкивается со множеством противников. Порой люди гонят или оскорбляют его, так как далеко не все обусловленные души готовы принять трансцендентное знание о преданном служении Господу. Им не по нраву духовное знание, и в этом заключается их болезнь.  Садху  берет на себя неблагодарный труд - убедить обусловленные души в необходимости заниматься преданным служением. Иногда к преданным даже применяют физическое насилие. Господа Иисуса Христа распяли на кресте, Харидаса Тхакура били палками на двадцати двух рыночных площадях, а на ближайшего сподвижника Господа Чайтаньи, Нитьянанду, напали братья Джагай и Мадхай. Но эти преданные Господа терпеливо сносили все оскорбления и муки, памятуя о том, что пришли на землю ради спасения обусловленных душ.  Садху  милосерден, ибо желает добра всем живым существам, не только людям, но и животным.  Сарва-дехинам  значит "все живые существа, воплотившиеся в материальном теле". Материальным телом обладают не только люди, но и другие живые существа. Преданный Господа с состраданием относится к каждому, будь то кошка, собака, дерево и т.д. Он старается помочь всем живым существам освободиться из материального плена. Так, Шивананда Сена, один из учеников Господа Чайтаньи, даровал освобождение собаке, видя в ней прежде всего душу. Известно немало случаев, когда собаки получали освобождение благодаря тому, что им посчастливилось столкнуться с  садху,  поскольку  садху  заботятся о высшем благе всех живых существ. Но, несмотря на то что  садху  дружелюбно относится ко всем и ни к кому не питает вражды, люди так неблагодарны, что даже у  садху  есть много врагов.
Чем же друг отличается от врага? В первую очередь своим отношением к нам.  Садху  не жалеет сил для того, чтобы помочь всем обусловленным душам освободиться из материального плена. Поэтому у обусловленной души нет друга лучше, чем  садху,  который указывает ей путь к освобождению.  Садху  всегда безмятежен, он спокойно и невозмутимо следует наставлениям священных писаний.  Садху  - это тот, кто выполняет предписания Вед и является преданным Господа. Человек, который действительно следует указаниям  шастр,  не может не быть преданным, ибо все  шастры  предписывают беспрекословно подчиняться воле Верховной Личности Бога. Таким образом,  садху  называют того, кто, следуя предписаниям Вед, занимается преданным служением Господу. Все перечисленные качества присущи преданному. Говорится, что преданный развивает в себе лучшие качества полубогов, тогда как непреданный, даже если с мирской точки зрения он хорошо воспитан и образован, в духовном отношении лишен хороших качеств и добродетелей, которые присущи тому, кто достиг уровня трансцендентного самоосознания.
   Согласно "Падма-пуране", существует 8 400 000 видов живых существ, и в теле каждого из них находится  атма,  духовная частица. Все  атмы  одинаковы, различаются только внешние оболочки души.  

Садху  сознает это:  

видйа-винайа-сампанне
брахмане гави хастини
шуни чаива швапаке ча
пандитах сама-даршинах

   "Обладая истинным знанием, смиренный мудрец не видит различий между образованным и благовоспитанным  брахманом,  коровой, слоном, собакой и собакоедом [неприкасаемым]" (Б.-г., 5.18).Это, однако, не означает, что  садху  считает  брахмана  равным собаке. Он видит разницу между ними, но в то же время понимает, что оба они - духовные души. Все мы по-разному обусловлены в зависимости от тела, которое получили по воле провидения:  кармана даива-нетрена .  Даива-нетрена  значит "высшая сила" или "божественное провидение". Форма тела живого существа определяется его  кармой . Мы уже обсуждали тот факт, что живое существо получает такое материальное тело, которое соответствует его качествам:  каранам гуна санго Шсйа . Развив в себе брахманические качества и действуя соответствующим образом, мы становимся  брахманами . Если же человек живет и действует, подобно собаке, то в следующей жизни он получит соответствующее тело. Однако не следует думать, что рождение в семье  брахманов  дает человеку право считаться  брахманом . В "Бхагавад-гите" перечислены качества, определяющие принадлежность человека к той или иной касте. Шридхара Свами также советует не придавать происхождению слишком большого значения. Прежде всего человек должен обладать соответствующими качествами. Мы привязаны к определенным  гунам  материальной природы. Эта привязанность приводит к тому, что у нас развиваются соответствующие качества и наклонности, которые в свою очередь определяют вид нашего тела.
   Но, каким бы ни было наше тело, оно дается нам лишь на время. Никто из нас не останется в нем навечно. Сейчас мы считаем себя американцами или индийцами и очень довольны этим, но долго это не продлится. Мы можем строить планы, как стать еще счастливее, но законы природы не позволят нам оставаться в этом теле бесконечно долго. По воле природы мы умрем и расстанемся со своим нынешним телом, после чего будем вынуждены войти в тело собаки или кошки. Нам была предоставлена возможность получить самое лучшее тело - тело человека, но если мы прожили свою жизнь, как собака, то в следующей жизни окажемся в теле собаки:  кармана даива-нетрена .
   Поэтому мы должны стараться использовать все преимущества человеческой формы жизни и стать преданными Господа. Это единственный путь, ведущий к освобождению.  

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со Шрджуна

   "Тот, кто знает трансцендентную природу Моего рождения и деяний, покидая свое тело, не рождается снова в материальном мире, но входит в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна" (Б.-г., 4.9). В минувшие времена великие мудрецы, жившие в Индии, уходили в лес, чтобы, занимаясь медитацией, вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти  (пунар джанма) . Когда Вишвамитра Муни, великий мудрец древности, пришел во дворец к Махарадже Дашаратхе, отцу Господа Рамачандры, Махараджа Дашаратха приветствовал его такими словами:  аихиштам йат тат пунар-джанма-джайайа  - "Сопутствует ли тебе успех в твоих стараниях одержать победу над рождением и смертью, о мудрец?" Это было основным занятием  брахманов  и  риши,  мудрецов -  пунар-джанма-джайайа . Человек рождается на свет для того, чтобы победить смерть. Если мы тратим свою жизнь только на то, чтобы есть, спать, обороняться и совокупляться, наше существование мало чем отличается от жизни животного. Сейчас люди считают себя выше животных только на том основании, что те спят на улице, а они - в уютных квартирах. Им кажется, что одного этого достаточно, чтобы считаться цивилизованным человеком. Но  шастры  определяют цивилизацию совершенно иначе. Какая разница, где спать? В любом случае сон остается сном. Пес может есть из помойного ведра, а человек - с золотого блюда, но оба делают одно и то же. И тот, и другой просто набивают свой желудок пищей. Собаки совокупляются на улице, у всех на виду, а люди - в своей спальне, на мягкой постели, но суть от этого не меняется. Люди думают, что развитие цивилизации сводится к улучшению условий питания, сна, защиты и совокупления, но все это не имеет ничего общего с истинной цивилизацией. Такая деятельность только туже затягивает узел наших материальных привязанностей.

Человеческая жизнь предназначена для  ягьи,  жертвоприношения, целью которого является удовлетворение Ягья-пуруши, Верховной Личности Бога. Каждый может сделать свою жизнь совершенной; секрет успеха заключается в том, чтобы использовать все свои таланты в служении Кришне. Это должно стать целью жизни каждого человека. Сейчас мы запутались в материальной деятельности, и, чтобы распутать этот клубок, нам следует трансформировать свои нынешние привязанности и перенести их на  садху . Только тогда нам удастся достичь цели жизни. В настоящее время мы не представляем себе жизни без денег, женщин, уютного дома, страны, общества, друзей, семьи и так далее. Эти привязанности в предыдущем стихе названы  аджарам пашам .  Пашу  значит "веревка". Если нас связать веревками, мы станем совершенно беспомощными. В данный момент в таком положении находится каждый из нас. Мы по рукам и ногам связаны тремя  гунами  материальной природы. Слово  гуна  означает "качество", а также "веревка".  Гуны  материальной природы связывают нас и лишают свободы деятельности. Если бы мы были свободны, то могли бы делать все, что пожелаем, и беспрепятственно перемещаться в пространстве. Но мы не можем добраться даже до Луны, не говоря уже о других планетах Вселенной. Это лишний раз доказывает нашу обусловленность. Без позволения свыше мы не можем даже пошевелиться. Поэтому говорят, что без позволения Господа и травинка не шелохнется. Все наши действия должны быть санкционированы высшим авторитетом......

----------


## Dimas

ришабха увача
найам дехо деха-бхаджам нрилоке
каштан каман архате вид-бхуджам йе
тапо дивйам путрака йена саттвам
шуддхйед йасмад брахма-саукхйам тв анантам

   Обращаясь к Своим сыновьям, Господь Ришабхадева сказал: Дети Мои, все живые существа в этом мире получают материальное тело, однако тем из них, кому посчастливилось родиться человеком, не подобает день и ночь трудиться ради чувственных удовольствий, доступных даже пожирателям испражнений - собакам и свиньям. Человек должен предаваться аскезе, чтобы вступить на божественную стезю преданного служения. Благодаря аскезе сердце его очистится, и он обретет вечную жизнь, исполненную непреходящего духовного блаженства, которое неизмеримо выше любого материального счастья. Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.5.1

   Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: В этом стихе Господь Ришабхадева говорит Своим сыновьям о важности человеческой жизни. Слово деха-бхак обозначает любое живое существо, воплотившееся в материальном теле. Из всех воплощенных существ те, кому выпала удача родиться в теле человека, не должны вести себя подобно животным. Животные вроде собак и свиней наслаждаются жизнью, поедая испражнения, и точно так же люди после изнурительного рабочего дня пытаются наслаждаться едой, выпивкой, сексом и сном. При этом они вынуждены постоянно заботиться о своей безопасности. Однако такую жизнь нельзя назвать человеческой. Человек должен стремиться к духовному совершенству и ради этого подвергать себя страданиям. Безусловно, живые существа в телах животных и растений тоже страдают, но их страдания вынужденные: они вызваны прошлыми грехами этих живых существ. Люди же должны страдать добровольно, то есть предаваться аскезе, цель которой - обрести духовное бытие. Поднявшись на духовный уровень, они смогут наслаждаться вечным счастьем. Стать счастливым пытается каждый, но, пока живое существо находится в темнице материального тела, ему не избежать всевозможных страданий. Из всех живых существ человек наделен наиболее развитым интеллектом. Поэтому он должен действовать под руководством духовных наставников, чтобы обрести вечное счастье и вернуться в царство Бога.

Кроме того, здесь Господь Ришабхадева личным примером показывает, что правитель, равно как и отец (которого сама природа побуждает заботиться о своем потомстве), должен воспитывать своих подопечных так, чтобы пробудить в них сознание Кришны. Все, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны, обречены на нескончаемые страдания в круговороте рождения и смерти. Чтобы вызволить живые существа из этого рабства и помочь им стать по-настоящему счастливыми, необходимо обучить их методу бхакти-йоги . Общество, в котором царит невежество, в котором никто не объясняет людям, как практиковать бхакти-йогу, мало чем отличается от стада животных. Иначе говоря, человек, не обладающий сознанием Кришны, ничем не лучше свиньи или собаки. Поэтому для современных людей наставления Ришабхадевы имеют особое значение. В наши дни человека воспитывают и обучают так, чтобы он всю жизнь трудился не покладая рук ради чувственных удовольствий. Никакой возвышенной цели у него нет. Чтобы заработать себе на жизнь, рано утром он выходит из дому, втискивается в вагон переполненного пригородного поезда и час или два стоя едет до города, где находится его учреждение. Затем он пересаживается в набитый автобус, который в конце концов привозит его к месту работы. Там он усердно трудится с девяти до пяти, потом два-три часа добирается домой, дома ужинает, ложится в постель с женой, занимается сексом и засыпает. Единственная награда, которую он получает за все свои мытарства, - это немного сексуального наслаждения. Йан маитхунади-грихамедхи-сукхам хи туччхам.
   Ришабхадева прямо говорит, что человеку не пристало влачить такое существование, ведь подобные наслаждения доступны даже собакам и свиньям. Им, кстати, чтобы наслаждаться сексом, не нужно прилагать столько усилий. Человек создан не для того, чтобы подражать собакам и свиньям, - его жизнь должна быть иной. Как следует жить человеку, объясняется в этом же стихе. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для тапасьи, аскезы. С помощью тапасьи можно вырваться из оков материальной природы. Тот, кто занимается преданным служением в сознании Кришны, непременно обретет вечное счастье. Когда человек встает на путь преданного служения, бхакти-йоги, его жизнь очищается. Пытаясь найти счастье, живые существа снова и снова рождаются в этом мире, однако, чтобы решить все свои проблемы, им достаточно начать заниматься бхакти-йогой . Тогда они очень быстро получат право вернуться домой, к Богу. В "Бхагавад-гите" (4.9) сказано:

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна

   "Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего явления и деяний, покинув тело, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна".

----------


## Dimas

Шримад-Бхагаватам 8.9.9

шри-бхагаван увача
катхам кашйапа-дайадах
пумшчалйам майи сангатах
вишвасам пандито джату
каминишу на йати хи

*Верховная Личность Бога в облике Мохини-мурти сказал демонам: «О, сыны Кашьяпы Муни, Я всего лишь женщина легкого поведения. Как можете вы так безоговорочно доверять Мне? Разумный человек никогда не доверяется женщине».*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Великий политик и авторитет в области нравственности Чанакья Пандит говорил: вишвасо наива картавйах стришу раджа-кулешу ча. «Никогда не доверяй женщине и политику».

Таким образом Верховный Господь, представлявшийся женщиной, предупреждал демонов, что не следует настолько доверять Ей. Он явился в образе привлекательной женщины, чтобы в конечном счете обмануть их. Однако косвенно приоткрывая истинную цель Своего появления перед ними, Мохини-мурти сказала сынам Кашьяпы:

«Как же такое может случиться? Вы рождены великим мудрецом и тем не менее оказываете доверие женщине, которая слоняется здесь, как проститутка, не охраняемая ни отцом, ни мужем. Женщинам вообще не следует доверять, а что уж говорить о такой женщине, которая бродит без всякой защиты, как проститутка?»

В этой связи важное значение имеет слово камини. Женщины, в особенности молодые и красивые, возбуждают в мужчинах дремлющую в них чувственность. Поэтому всякая женщина должна всегда находиться под защитой мужа, отца или взрослых сыновей. Без всякой защиты женщина может подвергнуться насилию. Вообще говоря, женщинам нравится такое обращение со стороны мужчин, и как только подобное с ними случается, они становятся обыкновенными проститутками. Так сказала Мохини-мурти - Верховная Личность Бога.

----------


## Dimas

Шримад-Бхагаватам 5.8.30

итй эвам нигудха-нирведо висриджйа мригим матарам пунар бхагават-кшетрам упашама-шила-муни-гана-дайитам шалаграмам пуластйа-пулахашрамам каланджарат пратйаджагама.

*Хотя Махараджа Бхарата получил тело оленя, в конце концов благодаря своему раскаянию он полностью избавился от материальных привязанностей. Ничем не выдавая своего внутреннего состояния, он оставил мать-олениху и место своего рождения, гору Каланджара, и вернулся в лесную деревню Шалаграма, в ашрам Пуластьи и Пулахи.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: По милости Господа Васудевы Махараджа Бхарата помнил свою предыдущую жизнь и потому не теряя времени вернулся в деревню Шалаграма, в ашрам Пулахи. Общение со святыми людьми играет в духовной жизни очень важную роль, поэтому мы хотим, чтобы каждый, кто присоединяется к нашему Движению, ИСККОН, старался достичь совершенства. Все преданные (члены ИСККОН) должны всегда помнить, что центры нашего Общества - это не бесплатные ночлежки. Каждый преданный должен ревностно выполнять свои духовные обязанности, чтобы люди брали с него пример и тоже становились преданными - тогда они смогут вернуться к Богу уже в этой жизни. Примечательно, что Махараджа Бхарата, хотя и находился в теле оленя, снова покинул родной дом, гору Каланджара, и ушел в ашрам Пулахи, где живут святые люди. Точно так же и мы не должны всю жизнь сохранять привязанность к своей так называемой семье и месту рождения. Нужно найти прибежище в обществе преданных, развивать в себе сознание Кришны и таким образом сделать свою жизнь совершенной.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.25

харер мухус татпара-карна-пура-
гунабхидханена виджримбхаманайа
бхактйа хй асангах сад-асатй анатмани
сйан ниргуне брахмани чанджаса ратих

харех — Верховной Личности Бога; мухух — постоянно; тат-пара — связанные с Верховной Личностью Бога; карна-пура — украшение для уха; гуна-абхидханена — обсуждая трансцендентные качества; виджримбхаманайа — развивая сознание Кришны; бхактйа — преданностью; хи — несомненно; асангах — неоскверненный; сат- асати — материальный мир; анатмани — противостоящее духовному знанию; сйат — должен быть; ниргуне — в трансцендентном; брахмани — в Верховном Господе; ча — и; анджаса — легко; ратих — влечение.

Чтобы совершенствоваться в преданном служении, нужно постоянно слушать рассказы о трансцендентных качествах Верховной Личности Бога. Эти повествования подобны изысканным украшениям в ушах преданных. Занимаясь служением Господу, человек выходит из-под влияния гун материальной природы и без труда достигает трансцендентного уровня сосредоточенности на Верховной Личности Бога.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе особо подчеркивается важность одной из форм преданного служения, а именно слушания. Преданный не желает слушать ни о чем, кроме духовных деяний или игр Верховной Личности Бога. Мы можем усилить свое желание заниматься преданным служением Господу, слушая «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в пересказе тех, кто осознал свою духовную природу. Чем больше мы слушаем осознавших себя душ, тем дальше продвигаемся по пути преданного служения, а прогресс в преданном служении приводит к тому, что наша привязанность к материальному миру ослабевает. Далее, по словам Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чем слабее становится наша привязанность к материальному миру, тем сильнее мы привязываемся к Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому преданный, который действительно хочет достичь совершенства в преданном служении и вернуться домой, к Богу, должен утратить интерес к чувственным наслаждениям и общению с людьми, которые привязаны к деньгам и удовольствиям. Этот совет дает нам Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:

нишкинчанасйа бхагавад-бхаджанонмукхасйа
парам парам джигамишор бхава-сагарасйа
сандаршанам вишайинам атха йошитам ча
ха ханта ханта виша-бхакшанато 'пй асадху

ч.-ч., Мадхья, 11.8

Имперсоналисты и профессиональные чтецы «Бхагаватам», которые в большинстве своем отстаивают демонические представления о том, что общество должно делиться на касты по происхождению людей, по-своему толкуют употребленное в этом стихе слово брахмани . Они говорят, что брахмани означает «безличный Брахман», но не могут увязать свой вывод с другими словами из этого же стиха: бхактйа и гунабхидханена . По представлениям имперсоналистов, безличный Брахман лишен трансцендентных качеств, следовательно, слово брахмани означает «у Верховной Личности Бога». Верховная Личность Бога — это Кришна, о чем говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» Арджуна. Таким образом, слово брахма всегда относится к Кришне, а не к безличному сиянию, называемому Брахманом. Брахмети параматмети бхагаван ити шабдйате (Бхаг., 1.2.11). Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван в совокупности составляют Брахман, но, когда речь идет о бхакти или о памятовании трансцендентных качеств, слово брахман относится к Верховной Личности Бога, а не к безличному Брахману.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Yudhishthiranath das



----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.26

йада ратир брахмани наиштхики пуман
ачарйаван джнана-вирага-рамхаса
дахатй авирйам хридайам джива-кошам
панчатмакам йоним ивоттхито 'гних

йада — когда; ратих — привязанность; брахмани — на Верховной Личности Бога; наиштхики — сосредоточена; пуман — человек; ачарйаван — полностью предавшийся духовному учителю; джнана — знания; вирага — отрешенности; рамхаса — силой; дахати — сжигает; авирйам — бессильный; хридайам — в сердце; джива-кошам — покрытие духовной души; панча-атмакам — пять элементов; йоним — источник рождения; ива — как; уттхитах — исходящий; агних — огонь.

Когда душа, находящаяся в сердце и покрытая пятью элементами, по милости духовного учителя и благодаря пробудившимся в ней знанию и отрешенности развивает в себе привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога, она сжигает свои материальные оболочки так же, как огонь сжигает дрова, из которых появился.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Говорится, что как дживатма, индивидуальная душа, так и Параматма находятся в сердце живого существа. В Ведах сказано: хриди хй айам атма — и душа, и Сверхдуша обитают в сердце. Индивидуальная душа освобождается, когда она выходит из материального сердца или очищает и одухотворяет его. В этом стихе приведено очень точное сравнение: йоним ивоттхито 'гних . Агни, огонь, выходит из дров и сам сжигает их дотла. Тот, кто развил в себе привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога, в каком- то смысле уподобляется огню. Разгораясь, огонь излучает тепло и свет, и точно так же, когда живое существо, находящееся в сердце, обретает полное духовное знание и отрешается от материального мира, оно сжигает свою материальную оболочку, состоящую из пяти элементов: земли, воды, огня, воздуха и эфира, — и избавляется от пяти материальных привязанностей: невежества, ложного эго, привязанности к материальному миру, ненависти и погруженности в материальное сознание. Поэтому употребленное здесь слово панчатмакам может относиться либо к пяти материальным элементам, либо к пяти оболочкам материального осквернения. Когда все они сгорают дотла в пламени знания и отрешенности, живое существо целиком сосредоточивается на преданном служении Верховной Личности Бога. Однако освободиться от пяти оболочек, которые покрывают живое существо, находящееся в материальном сердце, может только тот, кто нашел прибежище у истинного духовного учителя и, следуя его указаниям, развил в себе привязанность к Кришне. Живое существо находится в сердце, и извлечь его оттуда — значит освободить его. Такова суть данного метода. Мы должны принять покровительство истинного духовного учителя и, выполняя его указания, углубить свои знания о преданном служении, избавиться от привязанности к материальному миру и в конце концов обрести освобождение. Чистый преданный Господа живет не в материальном, а в духовном теле, подобно тому как сухое ядро кокосового ореха не связано со скорлупой кокоса, хоть и покрыто ею. Вот почему тело чистого преданного называют чин-майа- шарира, что значит «одухотворенное тело». Иными словами, тело чистого преданного никак не связано с материальной деятельностью, и, следовательно, такой преданный всегда находится в освобожденном состоянии, о чем говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (14.26): брахма-бхуйайа калпате . Это подтверждает Шрила Рупа Госвами:

иха йасйа харер дасйе
кармана манаса гира
никхиласв апй авастхасу
дживан-муктах са учйате

«Тот, кто, независимо от своего положения, целиком посвящает свое тело, ум и речь служению Господу, является освобожденной душой, даже если находится в материальном теле».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.22.28

атманам индрийартхам ча
парам йад убхайор апи
сатй ашайа упадхау ваи
пуман пашйати нанйада

атманам — душа; индрийа-артхам — к удовлетворению чувств; ча — и; парам — трансцендентный; йат — то; убхайох — оба; апи — несомненно; сати — находясь; ашайе — материальные желания; упадхау — отождествление; ваи — несомненно; пуман — человек; пашйати — видит; на анйада — не иначе.

Когда индивидуальная душа стремится к удовлетворению собственных чувств, у нее возникают всевозможные желания, в результате чего она начинает отождествлять себя с тем, чем на самом деле не является. Но у того, кто достиг трансцендентного положения, не остается никаких желаний, кроме желания исполнять волю Господа.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Духовная по своей природе душа покрыта материальными желаниями, поэтому она отождествляет себя с материальными телами различных видов и форм, считая себя животным, человеком, полубогом, птицей, зверем и т.д. Это ложное самоотождествление, порожденное ложным эго, по-разному воздействует на живое существо, и, оказавшись под покровом иллюзорных материальных желаний, оно начинает видеть разницу между материей и духом. Однако для того, кто перестал отождествлять себя с материальным телом, различий между материей и духом не существует. Такой человек видит духовную природу всего сущего. Пока живое существо покрыто оболочкой материальных желаний, оно считает себя господином или наслаждающимся. Это заставляет его искать чувственных наслаждений и приносит ему материальные страдания, счастье и горе. Но тот, кто освободился от подобных представлений о жизни, сбрасывает с себя бремя телесных самоотождествлений. Такой человек видит духовную природу всего сущего и понимает, что все связано с Верховным Господом. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.255) Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет это следующим образом:

анасактасйа вишайан
йатхархам упайунджатах
нирбандхах кришна-самбандхе
йуктам ваирагйам учйате

человек, находящийся на ступени освобождения, не имеет материальных привязанностей и равнодушен к чувственным наслаждениям. Он понимает, что все сущее связано с Верховной Личностью Бога и должно быть так или иначе использовано в служении Господу. Поэтому он ни от чего не отказывается. Ему незачем отрекаться от чего бы то ни было, поскольку парамахамса способен все использовать в служении Господу. Изначальная природа всего сущего духовна, ничего материального просто не существует. В «чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 8.274) также сказано, что для маха-бхагаваты, преданного, достигшего духовного совершенства, нет ничего материального:

стхавара-джангама декхе, на декхе тара мурти
сарватра хайа ниджа ишта-дева-спхурти

Хотя он видит деревья, горы, движущихся и неподвижных живых существ, он понимает, что все это сотворено Верховным Господом, и это знание позволяет ему видеть только творца, а не созданное Им. Иными словами, такой преданный перестает проводить разграничение между творцом и Его творением. Во всем он видит только Верховную Личность Бога. Он видит Кришну во всем и все в Кришне. В этом заключается единство всего сущего.

----------


## Dimas

_Шримад Бхагаватам 3.32.19_ 
*По высшей воле Господа, на таких людях лежит печать проклятия. Поскольку они отвернулись от нектарных повествований о деяниях Верховной Личности Бога, их сравнивают со свиньями, которые питаются испражнениями. Вместо того чтобы слушать повествования о трансцендентных деяниях Господа, они слушают рассказы о порочной деятельности материалистов.* 

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В мире нет человека, который не любил бы слушать истории из жизни других людей - политиков, богачей или вымышленных героев литературных произведений. Мир буквально наводнен бессмысленными романами, повестями и произведениями доморощенных философов. Материалисты зачитываются подобными произведениями, но, когда им в руки попадают книги, содержащие истинное знание: "Шримад-Бхагаватам", "Бхагавад-гита", "Вишну-пурана" или другие священные писания, такие, как Библия и Коран, - они не вызывают у них никакого интереса. По воле Провидения на таких людях лежит клеймо проклятия. Их участь ничем не лучше участи свиньи. Свиньи больше всего на свете любят испражнения. Если предложить свинье какое-нибудь вкусное блюдо, приготовленное из сгущенного молока и топленого масла, она отвернется от него и отправится на поиски отвратительных, зловонных испражнений, которые кажутся ей удивительно вкусными. Такое же проклятие тяготеет и над материалистами, которые находят вкус в рассказах об адской деятельности, но остаются равнодушными к трансцендентным деяниям Господа. Повествования о деяниях Господа - это чистейший нектар, а все остальные произведения, которые могут привлечь наше внимание, на самом деле яд.

----------


## Dimas

Это мое предложение, поскольку у многих девушек нет мужа, и если муж может содержать три дюжины жён, у меня нет возражений.

Источник: Srila Prabhupada, Conversation, 24 May 1976
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 01.04.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.53

апи смараси чатманам
авиджната-сакхам сакхе
хитва мам падам анвиччхан
бхаума-бхога-рато гатах

апи смараси — помнишь ли ты; ча — также; атманам — Сверхдушу; авиджната — неведомого; сакхам — друга; сакхе — о друг; хитва — оставив; мам — Меня; падам — положение; анвиччхан — желая; бхаума — материальных; бхога — наслаждений; ратах — привязанным; гатах — ты стал.

Брахман продолжал: Дорогой друг, хоть ты и не узнал Меня сразу, разве ты не помнишь, что в прошлом у тебя был очень близкий друг? К несчастью, покинув Меня, ты решил стать наслаждающимся в материальном мире.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.27) говорится:

иччха-двеша-самуттхена
двандва-мохена бхарата
сарва-бхутани саммохам
сарге йанти парантапа

«О потомок Бхараты [Арджуна], о покоритель врагов, появляясь на свет, все живые существа оказываются во власти иллюзии, порожденной двойственностью желания и ненависти». Здесь объясняется, как живое существо попадает в материальный мир. В духовном мире нет ни двойственности, ни ненависти. Верховная Личность Бога распространяет Себя во множество форм. Чтобы испытывать все возрастающее блаженство, Верховная Личность Бога проявляет Себя в формах, относящихся к разным категориям. В «Вараха-пуране» говорится, что один вид экспансий Господа — вишну-таттва (которую по-другому называют свамшей ), а другой — пограничная энергия ( вибхиннамша, или живое существо). Живые существа, частицы Верховного Господа, бесчисленны и подобны корпускулам солнечного света, которые являются бесчисленными экспансиями Солнца. Экспансии, относящиеся к категории вибхиннамши и представляющие собой пограничную энергию Господа, — это живые существа. Когда живые существа хотят наслаждаться независимо от Господа, в их сознании возникает двойственность и у них появляется ненависть к служению Господу. Так живые существа падают в материальный мир. В «Према-виварте» сказано:

кришна-бахирмукха хана бхога-ванчха каре
никата-стха майа таре джапатийа дхаре

Естественное состояние каждого живого существа — служить Господу с трансцендентной любовью. Но когда у него возникает желание стать Кришной или подражать Кришне, оно падает в материальный мир. Кришна — верховный отец, и Его любовь к живому существу вечна. Когда живое существо падает в материальный мир, Верховный Господь сопровождает его в форме Параматмы (экспансии свамша ). Благодаря этому у живого существа всегда остается возможность рано или поздно вернуться домой, к Богу.

Злоупотребив своей независимостью, живое существо отвергает служение Господу и занимает положение наслаждающегося в материальном мире. Иными словами, живое существо оказывается в материальном теле. Стремясь занять как можно более высокое положение, оно вместо этого попадает в круговорот рождений и смертей и становится то человеком, то полубогом, то кошкой, то собакой, то деревом и т.д. Так живое существо выбирает себе тело, принадлежащее к одной из 8 400 000 форм жизни, и пытается найти удовлетворение в многообразии материальных наслаждений. Однако Сверхдуше не нравится такой образ действий живого существа, и Она побуждает его подчиниться власти Верховной Личности Бога. В этом случае Господь начинает Сам заботиться о живом существе. Но, пока живое существо не очистилось от скверны материальных желаний, оно не может предаться Верховному Господу. В «Бхагавад-гите» (5.29) Господь говорит:

бхоктарам йаджна-тапасам
сарва-лока-махешварам
сухридам сарва-бхутанам
джнатва мам шантим риччхати

«Мудрецы, знающие, что Я — высшая цель всех жертвоприношений и аскез, Верховный Владыка всех планет и полубогов, а также благодетель и доброжелатель всех живых существ, избавляются от всех материальных страданий и обретают умиротворение».

Верховный Господь — лучший друг каждого живого существа, но тот, кто в надежде обрести счастье строит собственные планы и запутывается в хитросплетениях гун материальной природы, не может воспользоваться Его наставлениями. Когда создается материальный мир, живые существа получают различные тела в соответствии со своими прошлыми желаниями. Это значит, что все виды или формы жизни были созданы одновременно. Учение Дарвина, согласно которому на заре творения человека не существовало, он появился значительно позже в результате длительной эволюции, — просто-напросто глупая гипотеза. Из Вед мы узнаем, что первым сотворенным существом во вселенной был Господь Брахма. Наделенный уникальным разумом, Господь Брахма мог взять на себя такую задачу, как создание всего того, что окружает нас в материальном мире.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.55

са твам вихайа мам бандхо
гато грамйа-матир махим
вичаран падам адракших
кайачин нирмитам стрийа

сах — тот лебедь; твам — ты; вихайа — оставив; мам — Меня; бандхо — о друг; гатах — отправился; грамйа — материальное; матих — сознание которого; махим — на землю; вичаран — странствуя; падам — положение; адракших — ты увидел; кайачит — кем-то; нирмитам — созданный; стрийа — женщиной.

Мой дорогой друг, ты остался для Меня тем же другом, каким был прежде. С тех пор как ты покинул Меня, ты становился все более материалистичным и, не видя Меня, скитался в разных формах жизни по материальному миру, созданному некой женщиной.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Падшее живое существо попадает в материальный мир, созданный внешней энергией Господа. В данном стихе эта энергия названа «некой женщиной», то есть пракрити . Материальный мир состоит из материальных элементов, компонентов, поставляемых махат-таттвой, совокупной материальной энергией. Созданный внешней энергией, материальный мир становится для обусловленной души так называемым домом. Находясь в материальном мире, обусловленная душа получает разные квартиры, или тела, и странствует в них повсюду. Она оказывается то на высших планетах, то на низших и воплощается то в высших формах жизни, то в низших. Так с незапамятных времен душа блуждает по материальной вселенной. Об этом говорил Шри чайтанья Махапрабху:

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кришна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа

ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.151

Живое существо странствует по вселенной в разных формах жизни, но, если ему посчастливится, оно снова встретит своего друга — либо Его Самого, либо Его представителя.

На самом деле Кришна Сам побуждает всех живых существ вернуться домой, к Богу. Иногда Он посылает к живым существам Своего представителя, который передает им послание Кришны и призывает их всех вернуться домой, к Богу. К сожалению, живые существа так сильно привязаны к материальным наслаждениям, что не принимают наставления Кришны или Его представителя всерьез. Эта склонность к материализму названа здесь грамйа- матих (стремлением к чувственным наслаждениям). Махим значит «в материальном мире». Все живые существа, находящиеся в материальном мире, привязаны к чувственным наслаждениям. Из-за этого они попадают в ловушки разных тел, обрекая себя на муки материального существования.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.60

на твам видарбха-духита
найам вирах сухрит тава
на патис твам пуранджанйа
руддхо нава-мукхе йайа

на — не; твам — ты; видарбха-духита — дочь Видарбхи; на — не; айам — этот; вирах — герой; су-хрит — доброжелательный муж; тава — твой; на — не; патих — муж; твам — ты; пуранджанйах — Пуранджани; руддхах — заточенный; нава-мукхе — в теле с девятью воротами; йайа — материальной энергией.

На самом деле ты не дочь Видарбхи, так же как и этот мужчина, Малаядваджа, — не твой заботливый муж. Не был ты и мужем Пуранджани. Ты просто заточен в этом девятивратном теле.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В материальном мире многочисленные живые существа сходятся друг с другом и становятся отцами, мужьями, матерями, женами и т.д, усиливая свою привязанность к телу определенного типа. В действительности каждый из нас — индивидуальное живое существо, но из-за соприкосновения с материей мы сближаемся с другими телами, вступая с ними в иллюзорные отношения. Иллюзорные тела создают разного рода объединения и союзы, именуемые семьей, кланом, обществом или нацией. На самом же деле все живые существа — неотъемлемые частицы Верховной Личности Бога, но они слишком погрязли в заботах о материальном теле. Приходя в этот мир, Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, дает им наставления в форме «Бхагавад-гиты» и ведических писаний. Верховный Господь дает эти наставления потому, что является вечным другом всех живых существ. Его наставления необыкновенно важны, так как с их помощью живое существо может освободиться от оков материального тела. Воды реки смывают с берега множество соломинок и травинок и несут их. Эти соломинки сбиваются вместе в речном потоке, но затем набегающие волны разлучают их и переносят в другое место. Так и волны материальной природы несут бесчисленных живых существ, находящихся в материальном мире. Когда эти волны сводят их вместе, они завязывают между собой дружбу и, строя свои отношения на телесной основе, создают семьи, общины или нации. Но через какое-то время волны материальной природы снова разбрасывают их в разные стороны. Все это снова и снова повторяется с момента возникновения материального мира. В одной из своих песен Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит об этом так:

мичхе майара ваше, йаччха бхесе',
кхаччха хабудубу, бхаи

джива кришна-даса, э вишваса,
карле та' ара духкха наи

«О живые существа, вы носитесь по волнам материальной природы, то всплывая на поверхность, то идя ко дну, и упускаете возможность обрести вечную жизнь. Но стоит вам ухватиться за лотосные стопы Кришны и укрыться под их сенью, как вы вновь освободитесь от всех материальных страданий».

Большое значение в этом стихе имеют слова сухрит («доброжелатель») и тава («твой»). Так называемый муж, родственник, сын, отец и т.д. не может быть истинным доброжелателем живого существа. Его истинным доброжелателем является Сам Кришна, который говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (5.29): сухридам сарва-бхутанам . Родственники, друзья, любимые и доброжелатели имеют к нам отношение лишь постольку, поскольку мы находимся в данном материальном теле. Осознав это, человек должен постараться вырваться из клетки материального тела, в которой он заточен много жизней подряд. Ему нужно постараться найти прибежище у стоп Верховного Господа, Кришны, и вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Dimas

Согласно ведической цивилизации, квалифицированных брахманов приглашают принять пищу: брахмана-бходжана. В ведической литературе вы не найдете упоминания о кормлении бедных. Бедных кормят, это вторично. Но брахмана-бходжана, потому что брахман считается устами Всевышнего. Поэтому, когда брахманы примут пищу, это будет признано как совершение ягьи.

Источник: Srila Prabhupada, Lecture – India, unknown date
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 06.04.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28.61

майа хй эша майа сришта
йат пумамсам стрийам сатим
манйасе нобхайам йад ваи
хамсау пашйавайор гатим

майа — иллюзорная энергия; хи — безусловно; эша — эта; майа — Мной; сришта — созданная; йат — из которой; пумамсам — мужчиной; стрийам — женщиной; сатим — целомудренной; манйасе — ты считаешь; на — не; убхайам — оба; йат — потому что; ваи — несомненно; хамсау — свободный от материальной скверны; пашйа — посмотри; авайох — наше; гатим — истинное положение.

Иногда ты считаешь себя мужчиной, иногда — целомудренной женщиной, а иногда — бесполым евнухом. Все это связано с телом, созданным иллюзорной энергией. Это Моя энергия, и на самом деле оба мы, и ты и Я, — чистые духовные существа. Постарайся понять это. Я пытаюсь разъяснить тебе наше истинное положение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В качественном отношении Верховная Личность Бога и живое существо по своей природе неотличны друг от друга. Верховный Господь — это Высший Дух, Сверхдуша, а живое существо — индивидуальная духовная душа. Но, хотя изначально оба они духовны, когда живое существо вступает в контакт с материальной энергией и становится обусловленным, оно забывает о своей истинной природе. Поэтому оно начинает считать себя порождением материальной природы. Находясь в материальном теле, живое существо забывает, что оно — вечная (санатана) неотъемлемая частица Верховной Личности Бога. Подтверждением этому служат слова мамаивамшо джива-локе джива-бхутах санатанах . Слово санатанах неоднократно встречается в «Бхагавад-гите». И Господь, и живое существо суть санатана (вечные), а за пределами материального мира находится обитель, также называемая санатаной . Для Бога и для всех живых существ истинным домом является вечное царство (санатана), а не материальный мир. Материальный мир — это преходящая, внешняя энергия Господа, и живое существо попало в этот мир, потому что хотело подражать Богу, заняв Его место. В материальном мире живое существо старается испытать как можно больше чувственных наслаждений. Обусловленная душа, находящаяся в материальном мире, попадает в разные тела и занимается многообразной деятельностью, но, получив тело, наделенное развитым сознанием, оно должно попытаться исправить положение и снова стать обитателем духовного мира. Метод, с помощью которого можно вернуться домой, к Богу, — это бхакти-йога, иногда называемая санатана-дхармой . Вместо того чтобы исполнять временные, относящиеся к материальному телу обязанности, человек должен вступить на путь санатана-дхармы, или бхакти-йоги, чтобы раз и навсегда избавиться от необходимости получать материальные тела и, вырвавшись из этого вечного рабства, вернуться домой, к Богу. Пока люди строят свою деятельность на ложной основе, отождествляя себя с материальным телом, весь так называемый прогресс науки и философии никому не принесет пользы: он просто уводит людей с истинного пути. Андха йатхандхаир упанийаманах . Материальный мир — это место, где одни слепцы становятся поводырями других.

----------


## Dimas

CC Ādi 12.9
кеха та' ачарйа аджнайа, кеха та' сватантра
сва-мата калпана каре даива-паратантра

*Некоторые из учеников строго следовали указаниям ачарьи, другие же отклонились и стали руководствоваться собственными выдумками, внушенными им дайви-майей.*

кеха та' - некоторые; ачарйа - духовного учителя; аджнайа - в соответствии с указаниями; кеха та' - некоторые; сва-тантра - независимо; сва-мата - собственное мнение; калпана каре - выдумывают; даива-паратантра - под влиянием майи.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Этот стих описывает, с чего начинается раскол. Если ученики больше не придерживаются принципа во всем следовать указаниям духовного учителя, между ними немедленно возникают разногласия. Любое мнение, отличное от мнения духовного учителя, не имеет никакой ценности. Никто не должен пытаться вводить материальные представления в сферу духовной жизни. С этого начинаются все отклонения. Духовное развитие несовместимо с материальными представлениями.

----------


## Dimas

Один индийский артист, член касты "баул" из Бенгалии, был в Сан-Франциско. Он посещал наш храм и пел песни для Кришны и Господа Чайтаньи. Он был доброжелательным человеком, поэтому однажды мы пригласили его для выполнения с нами длительного киртана в Стрейт-театре на Хейт-стрит. Он начал воспевать, затем в какой-то момент он потерял сознание и упал на пол в припадке так называемого духовного экстаза. Тем не менее, он пришёл в себя как раз в то время, чтобы поговорить немного в микрофон. Всё это показалось мне таким фальшивым.
Когда позже я рассказал об этом случае Свамиджи, я сказал ему, что он поднялся как раз в то время, чтобы начать говорить. Тогда я спросил Свамиджи, что делать в подобных ситуациях, когда мы подозреваем, что кто-то притворяется, и он сказал:* "Пните  его"*. Он сделал пинающее движение ногой и продолжил: *"Если он притворяется, то он встанет, а если он искренний, то он не почувствует удар".
*
Источник: Gurudas, By His Example, p. 40
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 07.04.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.18 - 20

дехо ратхас тв индрийашвах
самватсара-райо 'гатих
дви-карма-чакрас три-гуна
дхваджах панчасу-бандхурах

мано-рашмир буддхи-суто
хрин-нидо двандва-кубарах
панчендрийартха-пракшепах
сапта-дхату-варутхаках

акутир викрамо бахйо
мрига-тришнам прадхавати
экадашендрийа-чамух
панча-суна-винода-крит

дехах — тело; ратхах — колесница; ту — но; индрийа — познающие чувства; ашвах — лошади; самватсара — ход времени; райах — продолжительность жизни; агатих — не двигаясь; дви — два; карма — действия; чакрах — колеса; три — три; гуна — гуны природы; дхваджах — флаги; панча — пять; асу — потоков жизненного воздуха; бандхурах — рабство; манах — ум; рашмих — вожжи; буддхи — разум; сутах — колесничий; хрит — сердце; нидах — сиденье; двандва — двойственность; кубарах — дышла; панча — пять; индрийа-артха — объектов чувств; пракшепах — виды оружия; сапта — семь; дхату — элементов; варутхаках — покрытие; акутих — функции пяти органов действия; викрамах — сила или процессы; бахйах — внешние; мрига-тришнам — несбыточные мечты; прадхавати — гонится за; экадаша — одиннадцать; индрийа — чувств; чамух — солдаты; панча — пять; суна — зависть; винода — удовольствие; крит — делая.

Нарада Муни продолжал: Говоря о колеснице, я имел в виду тело. Органы чувств — это лошади, везущие колесницу. Год за годом бегут эти лошади, не встречая на своем пути никаких преград, но, по сути дела, колесница стоит на одном месте. Благочестивая и неблагочестивая деятельность — это два колеса, а три гуны материальной природы — флаги на колеснице. Пять потоков жизненного воздуха удерживают живое существо в рабстве, а ум выполняет функцию вожжей. Разум — это колесничий, сердце — сиденье, а различные проявления двойственности, такие, как удовольствие и боль, — это дышла. Семь элементов — покрытия колесницы, а органы действия — пять внешних проявлений движения колесницы. Одиннадцать органов чувств — это воины. Поглощенное удовлетворением собственных чувств, живое существо восседает на колеснице и жизнь за жизнью пытается осуществить свои несбыточные мечты в погоне за чувственными удовольствиями.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этих стихах дано замечательное объяснение того, как живое существо запутывается в сетях чувственных удовольствий. Очень важным является употребленное здесь слово самватсара, что значит «ход времени». День за днем, неделя за неделей, месяц за месяцем, год за годом живое существо восседает на катящейся колеснице, увлеченное ее движением. У этой колесницы два колеса: благочестивая и неблагочестивая деятельность. Пожиная плоды своей благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельности, живое существо получает тело определенного типа и занимает соответствующее положение в жизни, но переселение из одного тела в другое нельзя считать движением вперед или эволюцией. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9) Кришна объясняет, что такое настоящая эволюция. Тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити: по-настоящему эволюционирует тот, кто избавляется от необходимости получать новое материальное тело. В «чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 19.138) говорится:

эита брахманда бхари' ананта джива-гана
чаураши-лакша йоните карайе бхрамана

Живое существо скитается по вселенной, рождаясь на разных планетах в разных формах жизни. Оно то поднимается, то опускается, но истинная эволюция заключается не в этом. Достичь вершины эволюции — значит навсегда покинуть материальный мир. В «Бхагавад-гите» (8.16) сказано:

абрахма-бхуванал локах
пунар авартино 'рджуна
мам упетйа ту каунтейа
пунар джанма на видйате

«Все планеты материального мира, от высшей и до низшей, являются юдолью страданий, где снова и снова повторяется рождение и смерть. Но тот, кто достиг Моей обители, о сын Кунти, уже никогда не родится вновь». Даже тому, кто поднялся на Брахмалоку, высшую планету материальной вселенной, придется снова вернуться на планеты более низкого уровня. Так живое существо, находящееся под влиянием трех гун материальной природы, без конца скитается по вселенной, то поднимаясь, то падая. Однако, ослепленное иллюзией, оно считает, что движется вперед. Живое существо подобно самолету, который днем и ночью летает вокруг Земли, не в силах выйти за пределы ее гравитационного поля. Притяжение Земли удерживает самолет, поэтому его полет нельзя назвать движением вперед.

Подобно царю, восседающему на колеснице, живое существо сидит в материальном теле. Местом, где оно восседает, является сердце, и, находясь в нем, живое существо непрерывно ведет бесцельную борьбу за существование. Вот что говорит об этом Нароттама дас Тхакур:

 карма-канда, джнана-канда, кевала вишера бханда,
амрита балийа йеба кхайа

нана йони сада пхире, кадарйа бхакшана каре,
тара джанма адхах-пате йайа

Поглощенное кармической деятельностью и философскими размышлениями, живое существо ведет упорную борьбу за существование, однако единственным результатом этой борьбы является новое тело в следующей жизни. Оно питается чем попало и предается наслаждениям, тем самым обрекая себя на страдания в будущем. Тот, кто действительно хочет эволюционировать, должен сойти с пути карма-канды и гьяна-канды, то есть оставить кармическую деятельность и философские размышления. Развив в себе сознание Кришны, он сможет вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей и прекратить бессмысленную борьбу за существование. Очень важными в этих стихах являются слова мрига-тришнам прадхавати: живое существо обуреваемо жаждой чувственных удовольствий. Оно подобно оленю, который в поисках воды отправляется в пустыню. Оказавшись в пустыне, он тщетно ищет там воду. В пустыне нет воды, и олень бессмысленно гибнет, пытаясь найти ее. Каждый из нас строит планы, надеясь на счастливое будущее, и думает, что если ему так или иначе удастся достичь поставленной цели, то он будет счастлив. Но на самом деле, достигнув своей цели, человек понимает, что это не принесло ему счастья. Тогда он начинает строить новые планы и ставить перед собой новые цели. Это и есть мрига-тришна, в основе которой лежит стремление живого существа наслаждаться в материальном мире.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.3

йада джигхрикшан пурушах
картснйена пракритер гунан
нава-дварам дви-хастангхри
татраманута садхв ити

йада — когда; джигхрикшан — желая наслаждаться; пурушах — живое существо; картснйена — в совокупности; пракритех — материальной природы; гунан — гунами; нава-дварам — имеющее девять ворот; дви — две; хаста — руки; ангхри — ноги; татра — там; аманута — он думал; садху — очень хорошо; ити — так.

Когда живое существо хочет наслаждаться всеми гунами материальной природы сразу, оно из множества телесных форм выбирает ту, у которой девять ворот, две руки и две ноги. Иными словами, оно становится человеком или полубогом.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе замечательно объяснено, как духовное по своей природе существо, неотъемлемая частица Кришны, Бога, по собственному желанию получает материальное тело. Живое существо, имеющее две руки, две ноги и т.д., в полной мере наслаждается гунами материальной природы. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.27) Господь Кришна говорит:

иччха-двеша-самуттхена
двандва-мохена бхарата
сарва-бхутани саммохам
сарге йанти парантапа

«О потомок Бхараты [Арджуна], о покоритель врагов, появляясь на свет, все живые существа оказываются во власти иллюзии, порожденной двойственностью желания и ненависти».

Изначально живое существо духовно по природе, но, когда у него возникает желание наслаждаться материальной энергией, оно падает в этот мир. Из данного стиха следует, что сначала живое существо получает тело человека, но, погрязая в греховной деятельности, постепенно деградирует, рождается в более низких формах жизни, переселяясь в тела животных, растений и обитателей вод. Постепенно, в ходе эволюции, живое существо опять получает тело человека, и вместе с ним новую возможность разорвать цепь перерождений. Если оно снова упустит эту возможность и не сумеет постичь свою духовную природу, то останется в круговороте рождений и смертей, меняя материальные тела одно за другим.

Понять, каким образом у живого существа появляется желание прийти в материальный мир, не так уж трудно. Даже у тех, кто родился в семьях ариев, где не едят мяса, не употребляют одурманивающих средств, не играют в азартные игры и не вступают в недозволенные половые отношения, может возникнуть желание насладиться этими запретными плодами. Кому-то непременно захочется пойти в публичный дом или ресторан, чтобы попробовать мяса и выпить вина. Обязательно найдутся любители азартных игр в ночных клубах или поклонники так называемого спорта. Эти стремления уже заложены в сердцах живых существ, но некоторые из них позволяют себе наслаждаться этой порочной деятельностью, в результате чего деградируют, рождаясь в низших формах жизни. Чем сильнее в сердце живого существа стремление к греховной деятельности, тем ниже оно падает, воплощаясь в самых отвратительных телах, обрекающих его на жалкое существование. Такова суть процесса переселения души и ее эволюции. Каждому виду животных присуща сильная склонность к чувственным наслаждениям определенного типа, но тот, кто получил тело человека, наслаждается с помощью всех органов чувств. Воплотившись в человеческом теле, живое существо получает возможность удовлетворять все свои чувства, и, если человек не имеет должной подготовки, он становится жертвой гун материальной природы, о чем говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.27):

пракритех крийаманани
гунаих кармани сарвашах
аханкара-вимудхатма
картахам ити манйате

«Душа, сбитая с толку влиянием трех гун материальной природы, считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершает материальная природа». Как только у живого существа возникает желание удовлетворять собственные чувства, оно оказывается во власти материальной энергии и помимо воли попадает в круговорот рождений и смертей, переселяясь из одной формы жизни в другую.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.54

суманах-сама-дхарманам стринам шарана ашраме пушпа-мадху- гандхават кшудратамам камйа-карма-випакаджам кама-сукха- лавам джаихвйаупастхйади вичинвантам митхуни-бхуйа тад- абхинивешита-манасам шадангхри-гана-сама-гитавад атиманохара-ванитади-джаналапешв атитарам атипралобхита-карнам агре врика-йутхавад атмана айур харато 'хо-ратран тан кала- лава-вишешан авиганаййа грихешу вихарантам приштхата эва парокшам ануправритто лубдхаках кританто 'нтах шарена йам иха паравидхйати там имам атманам ахо раджан бхинна-хридайам драштум архасити.

суманах — цветы; сама-дхарманам — в точности как; стринам — женщин; шаране — в убежище; ашраме — семейной жизни; пушпа — в цветах; мадху — меда; гандха — аромат; ват — как; кшудра- тамам — крайне несущественное; камйа — желаемое; карма — деятельности; випака-джам — полученное как результат; кама-сукха — чувственных удовольствий; лавам — крохи; джаихвйа — наслаждение языка; аупастхйа — любовные утехи; ади — начиная с; вичинвантам — всегда думая о; митхуни-бхуйа — занимаясь сексом; тат — его женой; абхинивешита — всегда поглощен; манасам — ум которого; шат-ангхри — шмелей; гана — множеством; сама — мелодичное; гита — жужжание; ват — как; ати — очень; манохара — привлекательное; ванита-ади — начиная с жены; джана — людей; алапешу — к разговорам; атитарам — чрезмерно; ати — очень; пралобхита — привлечен; карнам — слух которого; агре — впереди; врика-йутха — стая тигров; ват — как; атманах — живого существа; айух — срок жизни; харатах — сокращая; ахах-ратран — дни и ночи; тан — все они; кала-лава-вишешан — мгновения; авиганаййа — не принимая в расчет; грихешу — в семейной жизни; вихарантам — наслаждаясь; приштхатах — сзади; эва — несомненно; парокшам — незамеченный; ануправриттах — идущий по пятам; лубдхаках — охотник; крита-антах — повелитель смерти; антах — в сердце; шарена — стрелой; йам — которого; иха — в этом мире; паравидхйати — пронзает; там — тот; имам — этот; атманам — ты; ахо раджан — о царь; бхинна-хридайам — чье сердце пронзено; драштум — видеть; архаси — ты должен; ити — так.

Дорогой царь, женщина, которая сначала очаровывает нас своей красотой, а затем начинает вызывать раздражение, подобна цветку, который сначала кажется прекрасным, а под конец внушает отвращение. Общаясь с женщиной, мужчина запутывается в сетях вожделения и, как ароматом цветка, наслаждается любовной близостью с ней. Он проводит свою жизнь, удовлетворяя органы чувств — от языка и до гениталий, — и, живя в кругу семьи, считает себя необыкновенно счастливым. Общение с женой заставляет его постоянно думать о семейной жизни. Он получает огромное удовольствие, слушая разговоры своей жены и детей, подобные мелодичному жужжанию шмелей, которые собирают мед, перелетая с цветка на цветок. Так человек забывает, что перед ним стоит призрак времени, который с каждым прошедшим днем и ночью сокращает отпущенный ему срок жизни. Он не понимает, что жить ему остается все меньше и меньше, и не замечает повелителя смерти, который пытается нанести ему удар в спину. Попытайся понять это. Ты находишься в очень опасном положении, и враги окружают тебя со всех сторон.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Материалистический образ жизни означает забвение того, что по своей природе мы являемся вечными слугами Кришны, и особые возможности для этого забвения предоставляет грихастха-ашрам . Решив обзавестись семьей, молодой человек женится на красивой девушке, но с годами, после того как жена родит ему много детей и начнет стареть, она начинает требовать от мужа множество разных вещей, необходимых для содержания семьи. Тогда у него возникает отвращение к той самой женщине, которую он взял в жены, когда она была молодой. Мужчина привязывается к семейной жизни всего по двум причинам: жена готовит вкусные блюда, чтобы удовлетворить язык мужа, а ночью он наслаждается любовной близостью с ней. Тот, кто привязан к семейной жизни, думает только о вкусной еде и сексе. Отдыхая в кругу семьи, мужчина наслаждается воркованием жены и детей. Поглощенный этим, он забывает, что рано или поздно к нему придет смерть и что ему нужно готовиться к следующей жизни, если он хочет родиться в хорошем теле.

Рассказывая царю аллегорическую историю об олене, пасущемся в саду, великий мудрец Нарада хотел указать на то, что царь оказался в такой же ловушке. В сущности, все люди ведут семейную жизнь, которая уводит человека с истинного пути. Так живое существо забывает, что ему нужно вернуться домой, к Богу, и запутывается в сетях семейной жизни. Именно это имел в виду Прахлада Махараджа, когда говорил: хитватма-патам грихам андха-купам ванам гато йад дхарим ашрайета . Семейную жизнь сравнивают с заброшенным колодцем (андха-купам), провалившись в который человек умирает, если ему никто не придет на помощь. Прахлада Махараджа говорит, что, пока органы чувств человека функционируют нормально и пока у него остаются силы, он должен оставить грихастха-ашрам и найти прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп Господа в лесу Вриндавана. Согласно ведической традиции, по достижении определенного возраста (пятидесяти лет) мужчина должен оставить семейную жизнь и стать ванапрастхой, а спустя некоторое время принять санньясу и жить в одиночестве. Эта система общественного устройства, основанная на ведических принципах, называется варнашрама-дхармой . Тот, кто, насладившись семейной жизнью, принимает санньясу, заслуживает благосклонность Верховного Господа Вишну.

человек должен осознать, в каком положении он находится, живя вместе со своей семьей в миру. Тогда его можно считать разумным. Он не должен вечно оставаться в ловушке семейной жизни, удовлетворяя с помощью жены свой язык и гениталии. Поступая так, он просто губит себя. По ведическим обычаям на определенном этапе жизни человек обязан расстаться с семьей, даже если он не хочет того. К сожалению, так называемые поборники ведических традиций остаются в семье до самого конца, пока их не заставляет расстаться с семьей смерть. Необходимо полностью пересмотреть систему общественного устройства и вернуться к обществу, основанному на ведических принципах, то есть к обществу, все члены которого делятся на четыре варны и четыре ашрама .

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.55

са твам вичакшйа мрига-чештитам атмано 'нташ
читтам нийаччха хриди карна-дхуним ча читте
джахй анганашрамам асаттама-йутха-гатхам
принихи хамса-шаранам вирама крамена

сах — тот самый человек; твам — ты; вичакшйа — обдумав; мрига- чештитам — поведение оленя; атманах — души; антах — внутри; читтам — сознание; нийаччха — сосредоточь; хриди — в сердце; карна-дхуним — восприятие на слух; ча — и; читте — в сознании; джахи — откажись; ангана-ашрамам — от семейной жизни; асат-тама — самых отвратительных; йутха-гатхам — заполненной рассказами о мужчинах и женщинах; принихи — просто прими; хамса- шаранам — покровительство освобожденных душ; вирама — избавься от привязанности; крамена — постепенно.

Дорогой царь, постарайся понять смысл рассказанной мной аллегорической истории об олене. Полностью осознав свою духовную природу, прекрати слушать столь милые твоему сердцу разговоры о том, как, занимаясь кармической деятельностью, можно достичь райских планет. Оставь семейную жизнь, которая основана на половых отношениях, и не слушай рассказов о ней, а ищи милости освобожденных душ, которые помогут тебе обрести покровительство Верховной Личности Бога. Послушайся меня и избавься от привязанности к материальной жизни.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова:

карма-канда, джнана-канда, кевала вишера бханда,
амрита балийа йеба кхайа

нана йони сада пхире, кадарйа бхакшана каре,
тара джанма адхах-пате йайа

«Кармическая деятельность и абстрактные философские размышления — это две чаши с ядом. Каждому, кто пьет из них, принимая яд за нектар, приходится жизнь за жизнью вести отчаянную борьбу за существование в различных материальных телах. Такой человек питается чем попало и, гоняясь за так называемыми чувственными наслаждениями, обрекает себя на страдания».

Большинству людей плоды кармической деятельности и философских размышлений кажутся очень заманчивыми. Многие из них хотят попасть на райские планеты, раствориться в бытии Брахмана или жить в кругу семьи, удовлетворяя потребности языка и гениталий. Наставляя царя Бархишмана, великий мудрец Нарада ясно говорит, что ему не следует всю жизнь оставаться в грихастха- ашраме . В грихастха-ашраме мужчина во всем подчиняется своей жене. Он должен покончить с семейной жизнью и перейти жить в ашрам парамахамсы, то есть начать подчиняться духовному учителю. Парамахамса-ашрам — это ашрам Верховного Господа, чье покровительство принял духовный учитель. Качества, которыми обладает истинный духовный учитель, перечислены в «Шримад- Бхагаватам» (11.3.21):

тасмад гурум прападйета
джиджнасух шрейа уттамам
шабде паре ча нишнатам
брахманй упашамашрайам

«Тот, кто действительно хочет обрести счастье, должен найти истинного духовного учителя и принять его покровительство, получив от него духовное посвящение. Духовным учителем называют того, кто, тщательно изучив священные писания, постиг их смысл и потому способен убедить других в истинности заключенных в них выводов. Такие великие души, которые, отбросив все материальные соображения, полностью предались Верховной Личности Бога, являются истинными духовными учителями».

 Парамахамсой называют человека, принявшего покровительство Парабрахмана, Верховной Личности Бога. Если человек получил посвящение от духовного учителя, который является парамахамсой, то, следуя его указаниям и получив надлежащую подготовку, он со временем избавится от привязанности к материальной жизни и в конце концов вернется домой, к Богу. Особого внимания заслуживают употребленные в этом стихе слова анганашрамам асат-тама-йутха-гатхам . Весь этот мир находится во власти майи, поскольку миром правит женщина. Мужчина находится под влиянием не только своей жены, но и разнообразной эротической литературы, в результате чего он запутывается в сетях материального существования и привязывается к материальному миру. Сам человек не в силах отказаться от унизительной привязанности к сексу, но если он примет покровительство истинного духовного учителя, являющегося парамахамсой, то со временем он сможет начать духовную жизнь.

Заманчивые посулы Вед, разжигающие в человеке желание попасть на райские планеты или погрузиться в бытие Всевышнего, предназначены для недалеких людей, которые в «Бхагавад-гите» названы майайапахрита-джнанах (теми, чье знание украдено иллюзорной энергией). Истинным знанием обладает тот, кто понимает, что материальная жизнь исполнена страданий. Мы должны принять покровительство освобожденной души, истинного духовного учителя, и постепенно подняться на духовный уровень, избавившись от привязанности к материальному миру. Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что хамса-шаранам — это хижина святого. Как правило, святые живут либо в лесной глуши, либо в простых хижинах. Но нужно понять, что сейчас времена изменились. Жизнь в лесной хижине, может быть, способствует духовному развитию и благотворна для святого человека, но тому, кто проповедует, особенно в странах Запада, приходится приглашать к себе людей, принадлежащих к разным слоям общества и привыкших к комфорту. Поэтому в наш век святой человек должен позаботиться о том, чтобы людям было куда прийти и чтобы они смогли почувствовать привлекательность философии сознания Кришны. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, может быть, впервые в истории стал использовать для проповеди автомобили и строить для святых людей дворцы, только чтобы привлечь жителей больших городов. Главное, чтобы люди могли общаться со святыми личностями. В наше время люди не пойдут в лес на поиски святого, поэтому святым и мудрецам приходится самим селиться в больших городах и жить в соответствующих условиях, чтобы к ним могли приходить люди, привыкшие к современным удобствам. Со временем эти люди поймут, что в роскошных особняках и комфортабельных апартаментах нет никакой надобности. Единственное, что необходимо человеку, — это во что бы то ни стало вырваться из материального плена. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит:

анасактасйа вишайан
йатхархам упайунджатах
нирбандхах кришна-самбандхе
йуктам ваирагйам учйате

«Тот, кто ни к чему не привязан, но использует все в служении Кришне, занимает верную позицию и полностью отрешается от чувства собственности» (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.255).

Не привязываясь к материальным богатствам, мы должны использовать их для того, чтобы Движение сознания Кришны распространялось по всему миру. Иными словами, человек может пользоваться материальными богатствами в духе юкта-вайрагьи, то есть во имя отречения от материального мира.

----------


## Dimas

На днях один джентльмен спросил меня: "Почему существует так много религий?" Ответ заключается в том, что религия - одна. Бог один, религия одна, потому что религия означает кодекс, закон, данный Богом. Этот закон звучит так: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа. И поэтому религия одна, но так как мы непослушны приказу Бога, или Кришны, мы изобрели так много религий. Они фактически не являются религиями. Это измышления, своего рода вера. Это нам не поможет. Поэтому мы уже объясняли: са ваи пумсам паро дхармо йато бхактир адхокшаде [ШБ, 1.2.6].

Источник: Srila Prabhupada, Lecture – India, unknown date

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.61

шайанам имам утсриджйа
швасантам пурушо йатха
карматманй ахитам бхункте
тадришенетарена ва

шайанам — лежа в постели; имам — это тело; утсриджйа — оставив; швасантам — дыша; пурушах — живое существо; йатха — как; карма — деятельностью; атмани — в уме; ахитам — совершаемой; бхункте — наслаждается; тадришена — таким же телом; итарена — другим телом; ва — или.

Во сне живое существо покидает тело, в котором находится, когда бодрствует. Деятельность ума и разума переносит его в другое тело, и оно становится богом или псом. Оставив одно материальное тело, живое существо входит в тело животного или полубога и рождается либо на этой, либо на другой планете. Так оно наслаждается плодами деятельности, которой оно занималось в предыдущей жизни.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Хотя источником горя и счастья является ум, разум и эго, грубое тело все же необходимо живому существу как инструмент для извлечения наслаждений. Живое существо может поменять грубое тело, но тонкое тело продолжает действовать. Если живое существо не получает нового грубого тела, оно вынуждено существовать в тонком теле, то есть в теле привидения. Живое существо становится привидением, когда тонкое тело действует самостоятельно, без вспомогательного грубого тела. Как сказано в данном стихе, шайанам имам утсриджйа швасантам — грубое тело может лежать в постели и спать, и, хотя его механизм продолжает работать, живое существо покидает грубое тело и действует во сне, а затем вновь возвращается в грубое тело. Вернувшись в тело, оно забывает о том, что происходило во сне. Точно так же, получив новое грубое тело, живое существо забывает о старом. Подводя итог, можно сказать, что тонкое тело — ум, разум и эго — своими желаниями и устремлениями создает атмосферу, в которой наслаждается находящееся в нем живое существо. Хотя живое существо меняет грубые тела, становясь обитателем различных планет вселенной, на самом деле оно живет и действует в тонком теле. Любая деятельность, которой живое существо занимается в тонком теле, преходяща и потому иллюзорна. Получить освобождение — значит сбросить оковы тонкого тела. Избавляясь от одного грубого тела, душа просто переселяется в другое. Но, когда живое существо приучит свой ум действовать в сознании Кришны, то есть в высшем сознании в гуне благости, оно перенесется либо на высшие, райские, планеты, либо на планеты Вайкунтхи в духовном мире. Поэтому, следуя указаниям Вед, которые даны Верховной Личностью Бога и получены по цепи ученической преемственности, живое существо должно обрести духовное знание и с его помощью изменить свое сознание. Если в этой жизни мы соответствующим образом подготовим тонкое тело, всегда думая о Кришне, то, оставив грубое тело, попадем на Кришналоку. Это подтверждает Верховный Господь.

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со 'рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг трансцендентную природу Моего явления и Моих деяний, оставив тело, никогда больше не родится в материальном мире, но вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна» (Б.-г., 4.9).

Поэтому перемена грубого тела не так важна, гораздо важнее, чтобы изменилось наше тонкое тело. Движение сознания Кришны учит людей тому, как одухотворить тонкое тело. Лучшим примером в этом отношении является Махараджа Амбариша, ум которого был всегда устремлен к лотосным стопам Господа Кришны. Са ваи манах кришна падаравиндайох . Следуя его примеру, мы тоже должны постоянно держать свой ум сосредоточенным на лотосных стопах Кришны, который предстает перед нами в образе арча- виграхи, то есть в форме Божества в храме. Кроме того, мы должны всегда поклоняться Господу. Если мы будем использовать дар речи для того, чтобы рассказывать о деяниях Господа, а уши для того, чтобы слушать повествования о Его играх, если мы будем следовать регулирующим принципам, чтобы очистить свой ум и сделать его восприимчивым к сознанию Кришны, мы непременно достигнем духовного уровня. Тогда в момент смерти наши ум, разум и эго полностью очистятся от материальной скверны. Ум, разум и эго всегда сопутствуют живому существу. Когда ум, разум и эго очищаются от материальной скверны, все органы чувств живого существа одухотворяются. Так живое существо обретает свою форму сач-чид-ананды . Верховный Господь всегда имеет форму сач-чид- ананды, но живое существо, у которого возникло желание прийти в материальный мир, чтобы испытать чувственные наслаждения, оскверняется из-за соприкосновения с материей, хотя по своей природе оно является неотъемлемой частицей Господа. В «Бхагавад- гите» (9.34) Господь Сам говорит о том, что нужно делать, чтобы возвратиться домой, к Богу:

ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси йуктваивам
атманам мат-парайанах

«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и падай предо Мною ниц. Поглощенный мыслями обо Мне, ты непременно придешь ко Мне».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.62

мамаите манаса йад йад
асав ахам ити бруван
грихнийат тат пуман раддхам
карма йена пунар бхавах

мама — ум; эте — все эти; манаса — умом; йат йат — какие бы ни; асау — то; ахам — я (есть); ити — так; бруван — принимая; грихнийат — берет с собой; тат — то; пуман — живое существо; раддхам — выполненную; карма — работу; йена — из-за которой; пунах — вновь; бхавах — материальное существование.

Живое существо трудится, находясь во власти телесных представлений о жизни. «Я такой-то, — думает оно, — у меня есть такие-то обязанности, и я должен выполнять их». Все это не более чем измышления, и основанная на них деятельность преходяща, но тем не менее по милости Верховной Личности Бога живое существо имеет возможность действовать в соответствии с ними. Так оно получает очередное тело.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: До тех пор пока живое существо находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни, оно будет руководствоваться ими в своей деятельности. Понять это не так уж трудно. Мы видим, что каждая страна в этом мире пытается превзойти все остальные, а каждый человек — достичь большего, чем те, кто его окружает. И все это именуется прогрессом цивилизации. Стремясь окружить комфортом свое тело, человек строит всевозможные планы, и после гибели грубого тела все его замыслы сохраняются в тонком теле. Не следует думать, что со смертью грубого тела живому существу приходит конец. Хотя многие великие философы и учители человечества полагают, что жизнь заканчивается со смертью тела, на самом деле это не так. В данном стихе Нарада Муни говорит, что, оставляя тело, мы уносим с собой все свои планы (грихнийат) и, чтобы осуществить их, получаем новое тело. Это называется пунар бхавах . Когда физическое тело погибает, замыслы живого существа остаются у него в уме, и оно по милости Господа получает возможность осуществить их в следующей жизни. Так действует закон кармы . Пока ум живого существа будет сосредоточен на законах кармы, в следующей жизни ему придется получать какое-то тело.

 Карма — это совокупность всех действий, направленных на то, чтобы материальное тело оказалось в благоприятных или неблагоприятных условиях. Мне довелось видеть человека, который, лежа на смертном одре, просил врача дать ему возможность пожить еще четыре года, чтобы осуществить свои замыслы. Это значит, что, умирая, он думал о своих планах. Не может быть никаких сомнений в том, что после смерти грубого тела он унес эти планы с собой в тонком теле, состоящем из ума, разума и эго. И по милости Верховного Господа, который в образе Сверхдуши всегда находится в нашем сердце, этот человек получит очередную возможность претворить свои планы в жизнь.

сарвасйа чахам хриди саннивишто
маттах смритир джнанам апоханам ча

Когда живое существо рождается в новом теле, Сверхдуша наделяет его памятью и оно продолжает осуществлять планы, задуманные в прошлой жизни. Об этом также говорится в другом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты»:

ишварах сарва-бхутанам
хрид-деше 'рджуна тиштхати
бхрамайан сарва-бхутани
йантрарудхани майайа

«Верховный Господь, о Арджуна, находится в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно сидят в машине, созданной из материальной энергии» (Б.-г., 18.61). Сидя в машине, предоставленной материальной природой, и получая память от пребывающей в его сердце Сверхдуши, живое существо скитается по всей вселенной, изо всех сил пытаясь осуществить свои планы. При этом оно думает: «Я брахман «, «Я кшатрий «, «Я американец», «Я индиец» и так далее. Но между этими названиями нет принципиальной разницы. Родиться брахманом ничуть не лучше, чем американцем, а родиться американцем ничуть не лучше, чем негром. В конце концов, все эти понятия относятся к телу и возникают под влиянием гун материальной природы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.62

мамаите манаса йад йад
асав ахам ити бруван
грихнийат тат пуман раддхам
карма йена пунар бхавах

мама — ум; эте — все эти; манаса — умом; йат йат — какие бы ни; асау — то; ахам — я (есть); ити — так; бруван — принимая; грихнийат — берет с собой; тат — то; пуман — живое существо; раддхам — выполненную; карма — работу; йена — из-за которой; пунах — вновь; бхавах — материальное существование.

Живое существо трудится, находясь во власти телесных представлений о жизни. «Я такой-то, — думает оно, — у меня есть такие-то обязанности, и я должен выполнять их». Все это не более чем измышления, и основанная на них деятельность преходяща, но тем не менее по милости Верховной Личности Бога живое существо имеет возможность действовать в соответствии с ними. Так оно получает очередное тело.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: До тех пор пока живое существо находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни, оно будет руководствоваться ими в своей деятельности. Понять это не так уж трудно. Мы видим, что каждая страна в этом мире пытается превзойти все остальные, а каждый человек — достичь большего, чем те, кто его окружает. И все это именуется прогрессом цивилизации. Стремясь окружить комфортом свое тело, человек строит всевозможные планы, и после гибели грубого тела все его замыслы сохраняются в тонком теле. Не следует думать, что со смертью грубого тела живому существу приходит конец. Хотя многие великие философы и учители человечества полагают, что жизнь заканчивается со смертью тела, на самом деле это не так. В данном стихе Нарада Муни говорит, что, оставляя тело, мы уносим с собой все свои планы (грихнийат) и, чтобы осуществить их, получаем новое тело. Это называется пунар бхавах . Когда физическое тело погибает, замыслы живого существа остаются у него в уме, и оно по милости Господа получает возможность осуществить их в следующей жизни. Так действует закон кармы . Пока ум живого существа будет сосредоточен на законах кармы, в следующей жизни ему придется получать какое-то тело.

 Карма — это совокупность всех действий, направленных на то, чтобы материальное тело оказалось в благоприятных или неблагоприятных условиях. Мне довелось видеть человека, который, лежа на смертном одре, просил врача дать ему возможность пожить еще четыре года, чтобы осуществить свои замыслы. Это значит, что, умирая, он думал о своих планах. Не может быть никаких сомнений в том, что после смерти грубого тела он унес эти планы с собой в тонком теле, состоящем из ума, разума и эго. И по милости Верховного Господа, который в образе Сверхдуши всегда находится в нашем сердце, этот человек получит очередную возможность претворить свои планы в жизнь.

сарвасйа чахам хриди саннивишто
маттах смритир джнанам апоханам ча

Когда живое существо рождается в новом теле, Сверхдуша наделяет его памятью и оно продолжает осуществлять планы, задуманные в прошлой жизни. Об этом также говорится в другом стихе «Бхагавад-гиты»:

ишварах сарва-бхутанам
хрид-деше 'рджуна тиштхати
бхрамайан сарва-бхутани
йантрарудхани майайа

«Верховный Господь, о Арджуна, находится в сердце каждого и направляет скитания всех живых существ, которые словно сидят в машине, созданной из материальной энергии» (Б.-г., 18.61). Сидя в машине, предоставленной материальной природой, и получая память от пребывающей в его сердце Сверхдуши, живое существо скитается по всей вселенной, изо всех сил пытаясь осуществить свои планы. При этом оно думает: «Я брахман «, «Я кшатрий «, «Я американец», «Я индиец» и так далее. Но между этими названиями нет принципиальной разницы. Родиться брахманом ничуть не лучше, чем американцем, а родиться американцем ничуть не лучше, чем негром. В конце концов, все эти понятия относятся к телу и возникают под влиянием гун материальной природы.

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> Это мое предложение, поскольку у многих девушек нет мужа, и если муж может содержать три дюжины жён, у меня нет возражений.
> 
> Источник: Srila Prabhupada, Conversation, 24 May 1976
> Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 01.04.2013


Относительно вопроса о втором браке: этого нельзя. Ни по закону это невозможно, ни мы этого не поощряем. Если они хотят иметь больше, чем одну жену, они должны жить сами по себе, вне наших храмов. Мы не возражаем, чтобы он так и сделал, но только за пределами храма. Это не должно происходить внутри юрисдикции храма. За пределами пусть работает, зарабатывает деньги и содержит хоть 16 000 жен. Но он должен покинуть Общество. Внутри Общества разрешается только один брак. Я думал, что эти юноши и девушки поженятся и будут счастливы. Но я вижу, что они не удовлетворены. В западных странах они иначе воспитываются. Прыгают с одного на другое. Другая жена, другой муж. Эта болезнь распространена по всему миру. Просто соглашение, потом отмена, потом новое соглашение. Каждый хочет иметь больше, чем одну жену, это в природе человека. Это означает, что его ум не обратился к Кришне. Поскольку он не Мадана-Мохан, он мадана-дахан, горит в огне Камадевы. Ты хочешь, чтобы они имели больше жен по разрешению Джи-Би-Си. А кто их будет обеспечивать? Ты? Что за вздор! Пусть отправляются за пределы Общества и там делают что хотят. Браки, в которых они не будут удовлетворены, не надо разрешать. И женщины, имеющие детей, ни в коем случае не должны вступать в брак.
(ПШП Бхагаван-дасу, 7 сентября 1975)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.29.78

йадакшаиш чаритан дхйайан
карманй ачинуте 'сакрит
сати карманй авидйайам
бандхах карманй анатманах

йада — когда; акшаих — с помощью чувств; чаритан — об удовольствиях, получаемых; дхйайан — думая; кармани — действия; ачинуте — совершает; асакрит — всегда; сати кармани — когда продолжается материальная деятельность; авидйайам — во власти иллюзии; бандхах — рабство; кармани — в деятельности; анатманах — материального тела.

До тех пор пока у нас сохраняется желание наслаждаться в этом мире, мы будем заниматься материальной деятельностью. В процессе материальной деятельности живое существо удовлетворяет свои чувства и при этом создает новую цепь материальных действий. Так оно попадает в ловушку материальной жизни и становится обусловленной душой.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Находясь в тонком теле, мы строим многочисленные планы, рассчитывая на материальные наслаждения. Эти планы записываются на пленку нашего ума и становятся биджей, корнем кармической деятельности. В обусловленной жизни живое существо создает одно за другим новые материальные тела. Это называется карма-бандхана . Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9), йаджнартхат кармано 'нйатра локо 'йам карма-бандханах — тот, кто действует только ради удовлетворения Вишну, не запутывается в сетях материальной деятельности; любая другая деятельность сковывает нас, являясь звеном в бесконечной цепи материальных причин и следствий. Отсюда следует, что, думая, чувствуя и желая, мы создаем свои будущие материальные тела. Говоря словами Бхактивиноды Тхакура, анади карама-пхале, пади' бхаварнава- джале . Живое существо попадает в океан карма-бандханы из-за материальной деятельности, которой оно занималось в прошлом. Вместо того чтобы погружаться в океан материальной деятельности, мы должны заниматься ею лишь постольку, поскольку это необходимо для сохранения души в теле. Все остальное время следует посвящать трансцендентному любовному служению Господу. Это позволит нам избежать всех последствий материальной деятельности.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.5

шри-шука увача
бадхам уктам бхагавата уттамашлокасйа шримач-чаранаравинда-макаранда-раса авешита-четасо бхагавата-парамахамса- дайита-катхам кинчид антарайа-вихатам свам шиватамам падавим на прайена хинванти.

шри-шуках увача — Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал; бадхам — правильно; уктам — сказанное тобой; бхагаватах — Верховного Господа; уттама-шлокасйа — воспеваемого в прекрасных стихах; шримат-чарана-аравинда — стоп, подобных прекраснейшим благоуханным лотосам; макаранда — в медовый; расе — нектар; авешита — погружены; четасах — те, чьи сердца; бхагавата — преданным; парамахамса — освобожденным душам; дайита — доставляющее радость; катхам — прославление; кинчит — иногда; антарайа — препятствиями; вихатам — преграждаемую; свам — свою; шива-тамам — самую возвышенную; падавим — стезю; на — не; прайена — почти всегда; хинванти — покидают.

Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: Твои слова справедливы. Великие преданные Господа и освобожденные души испытывают огромное удовольствие, слушая, как Брахма и другие возвышенные преданные воспевают Верховную Личность Бога в прекрасных, возвышенных стихах. И хотя на пути того, кто размышляет лишь о величии Господа и вечно жаждет сладостного меда Его лотосных стоп, порой могут возникать препятствия, такой преданный никогда не покинет обретенных им высот.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Шукадева Госвами согласился с обоими доводами Махараджи Парикшита: во-первых, тот, кто достиг высот сознания Кришны, уже никогда не вернется к мирской жизни, и во- вторых, тот, кто поглощен мирскими делами, никогда не сможет обрести сознание Кришны. Но затем Шукадева Госвами добавил, что, хотя человек, который погрузился в мысли о величии Верховной Личности Бога, никогда не сходит с возвышенного пути преданного служения, все же иногда он сталкивается с препятствиями.

Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что препятствия на пути преданного служения бывают двух видов. К первому относится вайшнава-апарадха, оскорбление лотосных стоп вайшнава. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху, предостерегая преданных от вайшнава-апарадхи, сравнивал ее с бешеным слоном. Когда бешеный слон врывается в прекрасный сад, он крушит и топчет все на своем пути. Столь же разрушительна и вайшнава-апарадха: каких бы высот преданного служения ни достиг человек, если он нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, то, по сути дела, поставит крест на своей духовной жизни. Конечно, полностью уничтожить сознание Кришны невозможно, поскольку оно вечно, однако духовное развитие такого человека может остановиться очень надолго. Итак, вайшнава- апарадха — это первый вид препятствий на пути преданного служения. Кроме того, бывает, что преграды на этом пути создает Сам Верховный Господь или кто-то из Его преданных. Хираньякашипу и Хираньякша, к примеру, до того как воплотились в материальном мире, были Джаей и Виджаей, привратниками на Вайкунтхе, но по желанию Господа на три жизни стали Его врагами. Таким образом, желание Господа тоже может стать препятствием на пути преданного служения. Но в любом случае чистый преданный, достигший высот сознания Кришны, не сходит с духовного пути. Выполняя волю старших (Сваямбхувы Ману и Господа Брахмы), Прияврата стал супругом и отцом, но, несмотря на это, он отнюдь не лишился своих заслуг в преданном служении. Сознание Кришны вечно и совершенно, поэтому его невозможно утратить ни при каких обстоятельствах. В материальном мире на пути того, кто практикует сознание Кришны, может возникать много помех, и иногда преданному кажется, что этот путь очень труден. Однако Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, провозглашает в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.31): каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати — тот, кто укрылся под сенью лотосных стоп Господа, никогда не погибнет.

Очень важную роль в этом стихе играет слово шиватамам . Шиватамам значит «приносящий самое большое благо». Преданное служение несет живому существу огромное благо: тому, кто встал на этот путь, не грозит духовная смерть. В «Бхагавад-гите» об этом говорит Сам Господь: партха наивеха намутра винашас тасйа видйате — «О Арджуна, Мой преданный никогда не погибнет, ни в этой жизни, ни в следующей» (Б.-г., 6.40). А в другом стихе (Б.-г., 6.43) Господь объясняет, что Он имеет в виду:

татра там буддхи-самйогам
лабхате паурва-дехикам
йатате ча тато бхуйах
самсиддхау куру-нандана

Бывает, что чистый преданный по воле Господа рождается в материальном мире, подобно обыкновенному человеку. Но поскольку в прошлом он уже занимался преданным служением, у него само собой, без видимой причины, возникает желание служить Господу. Несмотря на внешние препятствия, он уверенно продвигается по пути преданного служения и со временем достигает совершенства. Так, Билвамангала Тхакур некогда находился на высокой ступени преданного служения, но в следующей жизни столь низко пал, что связался с продажной женщиной. Он был очень привязан к ней, но однажды всего несколько слов этой женщины резко изменили всю его жизнь, и он снова стал великим преданным Господа. Подобные случаи, происходившие и со многими другими возвышенными преданными, доказывают, что тот, кто нашел прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа, никогда не погибнет (каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати) .

Необходимо, однако, отметить, что человек может стать преданным Господа лишь после того, как полностью избавится от последствий своих грехов. Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.28):

йешам тв анта-гатам папам
джананам пунйа-карманам
те двандва-моха-нирмукта
бхаджанте мам дридха-вратах

«Тот, кто совершал благочестивые поступки в этой и в прошлых жизнях, кто полностью отрекся от греха и вышел из-под власти иллюзорной двойственности, с решимостью посвящает себя служению Мне». И наоборот, как сказал Прахлада Махараджа:

матир на кришне паратах свато ва
митхо 'бхипадйета гриха-вратанам

Тот, кто слишком привязан к мирской семейной жизни: к своему дому, жене, детям и т.д., — не способен обрести сознание Кришны.

Иначе говоря, духовная жизнь и привязанность к семье несовместимы. Однако если человек занимается преданным служением, то по милости Верховного Господа это кажущееся противоречие в его жизни благополучно разрешается. Поэтому можно утверждать, что преданный никогда не сходит с пути освобождения, который в этом стихе описывается словами шиватамам падавим .

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхгаватам 5.1.15

ишабхисриштам хй аварундхмахе 'нга
духкхам сукхам ва гуна-карма-сангат
астхайа тат тад йад айункта натхаш
чакшушматандха ива нийаманах

иша-абхисриштам — созданное или посланное Господом; хи — конечно; аварундхмахе — принимаем; анга — дорогой Прияврата; духкхам — горе; сукхам — счастье; ва — или; гуна-карма — с качествами и действиями; сангат — из-за соприкосновения; астхайа — занимая; тат тат — то положение; йат — то тело, которое; айункта — дал; натхах — Верховный Господь; чакшушмата — зрячим; андхах — слепые; ива — как; нийаманах — ведомые.

Дорогой Прияврата, в зависимости от того, под влиянием каких гун материальной природы мы находимся, Верховный Господь дает нам то или иное тело и посылает те или иные радости и страдания. Поэтому нужно всегда занимать свое естественное положение и повиноваться Верховной Личности Бога, подобно тому как слепой повинуется поводырю.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: С помощью материальных средств невозможно избежать тех радостей и страданий, которые нам суждено испытать в нашем нынешнем теле. В каждом из 8 400 000 видов жизни живые существа испытывают отведенное им количество радостей и страданий. Изменить это не в наших силах, потому что и радости, и страдания посылает нам Сам Бог, Верховная Личность, по велению которого мы получили свои тела. А раз уж нам все равно не избежать того, что предначертано Всевышним, значит, мы должны согласиться, чтобы Он вел нас, как зрячий ведет слепых. В каком бы положении по воле Господа мы ни оказались, если мы будем оставаться в этом положении и всегда следовать наставлениям Всевышнего, то достигнем совершенства. Вот наше предназначение — следовать наставлениям Всевышнего. Именно из Его наставлений складывается религия, определяющая обязанности человека.

В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь Кришна говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все прочие занятия. Просто предайся Мне и следуй за Мной» (Б.-г., 18.66). Предаться Верховному Господу и следовать Его наставлениям может любой, независимо от вероисповедания или касты: как брахман, так и кшатрий, вайшья или шудра . Этот путь открыт для всех. Господь Брахма говорит здесь, что нужно идти за Верховным Господом так же, как слепой идет за поводырем (чакшушматандха ива нийаманах) . Если мы будем идти за Господом, следуя наставлениям, которые Он дает в Ведах и в «Бхагавад-гите», наша жизнь непременно увенчается успехом. Господь говорит:

ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто
мад-йаджи мам намаскуру
мам эваишйаси сатйам те
пратиджане прийо 'си ме

«Всегда думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, в глубоком почтении склоняйся предо Мною, и ты непременно вернешься домой, к Богу. Я обещаю тебе это, ибо ты очень дорог Мне» (Б.-г., 18.65). Эти слова Господа обращены ко всем: и к брахманам, и к кшатриям, и к вайшьям, и к шудрам . Какое бы положение в обществе человек ни занимал, если он предастся Верховному Господу и будет следовать Его наставлениям, то обязательно достигнет высшей цели жизни.

В предыдущем стихе приведена аналогия с запряженными в повозку быками, которыми правит погонщик. Во всем покорные погонщику, быки останавливаются там, где он считает нужным, и едят только то, чем он их кормит. Так и мы должны полностью покориться воле Бога, Верховной Личности, и довольствоваться тем, что Он нам посылает, а не искать каких-то радостей или сокрушаться о потерях. Наша главная обязанность — стараться удовлетворить Господа. Нужно идти путем преданного служения и терпеливо, без всякого недовольства переживать любые радости и страдания, которые уготованы нам по воле Всевышнего. Люди в гунах страсти и невежества неспособны постичь замысел Верховной Личности Бога, согласно которому каждое живое существо попадает в то или иное тело и испытывает определенное количество страданий и наслаждений. Всего существует 8 400 000 типов тел, однако только человеческое тело дает душе особое преимущество — возможность понять замысел Господа, посвятить себя преданному служению и, следуя наставлениям Господа, взойти на высшую ступень совершенства. Весь мир находится во власти гун материальной природы, главным образом гун страсти и невежества, но, если люди станут слушать о Верховном Господе и прославлять Его, их жизнь изменится к лучшему и они смогут достичь высшего совершенства. В «Брихан-нарадия-пуране» сказано:

харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва
настй эва гатир анйатха

«В нынешний век, Кали-югу, нет иного пути, нет иного пути, нет иного пути к духовному совершенству, кроме святого имени, святого имени, святого имени Господа». Надо каждому дать возможность слушать святые имена Верховной Личности Бога. Слушая святые имена, человек постепенно осознает свое истинное предназначение и, поднявшись над гуной благости, достигнет трансцендентного уровня. Таким образом все преграды на его духовном пути будут разрушены. Итак, мы должны довольствоваться тем положением, которое определил нам Верховный Господь, и стараться преданно служить Господу. Тогда мы непременно достигнем высшей цели жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.16

мукто 'пи тавад бибхрийат сва-дехам
арабдхам ашнанн абхимана-шунйах
йатханубхутам пратийата-нидрах
ким тв анйа-дехайа гунан на вринкте

муктах — освобожденный; апи — даже; тават — до тех пор пока; бибхрийат — должен поддерживать; сва-дехам — свое тело; арабдхам — полученное в результате прошлой деятельности; ашнан — принимающий; абхимана-шунйах — свободный от ошибочных представлений; йатха — как; анубхутам — воспринятое; пратийата-нидрах — проснувшийся; ким ту — но; анйа-дехайа — для нового материального тела; гунан — материальные качества; на — никогда не; вринкте — использует.

Даже человек, достигший освобождения, не отвергает тело, которое он получил в соответствии со своей прошлой кармой. Но, несмотря на это, он свободен от заблуждений: все радости и страдания, что приходят к нему по карме, он воспринимает так же, как, проснувшись, мы воспринимаем свои недавние сновидения. Поэтому он уверенно идет по духовному пути и тщательно избегает тех действий, которые вынуждают живое существо попадать под влияние трех гун природы и получать материальное тело.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Разница между обусловленной и освобожденной душой состоит в том, что обусловленная душа отождествляет себя с материальным телом, тогда как освобожденная душа твердо знает, что она не тело, а бессмертный дух, не имеющий с телом ничего общего. Судя по всему, Прияврата думал, что ему, глубоко постигшему духовную науку, нет смысла уподобляться обусловленным душам, которые вынуждены действовать, повинуясь законам природы. Зачем ему возводить преграды на своем духовном пути и становиться пленником материального мира? чтобы рассеять эти сомнения, Господь Брахма сказал Прияврате, что даже освобожденные души, пока они находятся в материальном теле, безропотно пожинают плоды своих прошлых действий. Когда мы спим, нам может присниться много такого, чего на самом деле не существует, но, проснувшись, мы возвращаемся к реальной жизни и не придаем большого значения своим снам. Так и тот, кто обрел освобождение, то есть полностью осознал, что он не тело, а вечная душа, не придает значения поступкам, которые по неведению совершил в прошлом, а нынешнюю свою деятельность строит так, чтобы она не влекла за собой кармических последствий. Как ему это удается, объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9): йаджнартхат кармано 'нйатра локо 'йам карма-бандханах — тот, кто действует ради удовлетворения ягья-пуруши, Верховной Личности, не создает никакой кармы, тогда как карми, или те, кто трудится ради собственной выгоды, своими действиями обрекают себя на рабство в материальном мире. Итак, освобожденная душа не думает о своих прошлых поступках, совершенных под влиянием невежества, а в настоящем действует так, чтобы не создавать кармы и никогда больше не рождаться в материальном теле. В «Бхагавад-гите» ясно сказано:

мам ча йо 'вйабхичарена
бхакти-йогена севате
са гунан саматитйаитан
брахма-бхуйайа калпате

«Тот, кто целиком посвящает себя преданному служению и никогда не сходит с этого пути, поднимается над гунами материальной природы и достигает уровня Брахмана» (Б.-г., 14.26). Какие бы поступки мы ни совершали в прошлых жизнях, если в этой жизни мы посвятим себя чистому преданному служению Господу, то всегда будем находиться на уровне брахма-бхуты, то есть в освобожденном состоянии. Наши действия не будут создавать кармических последствий, и нам больше не придется получать материальное тело. Тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со 'рджуна (Б.-г., 4.9). Когда чистому преданному приходит время расстаться с телом, он не получает новое материальное тело, а возвращается домой, к Богу.

----------


## Dimas

В лесу материального мира на обусловленную душу нападает питон. Он либо заглатывает ее, либо давит в своих кольцах, и тогда она лежит в лесу, словно мертвая, забыв себя и ничего не понимая. Временами ее жалят ядовитые змеи. От их укусов она слепнет и, потеряв сознание, проваливается в темный колодец адской жизни, откуда ей уже никогда не выбраться. //Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.9

квачин нигирно 'джагарахина джано
наваити кинчид випине 'павиддхах
даштах сма шете ква ча данда-шукаир андхо 'ндха-купе патитас тамисре

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости А.Ч. Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады: От укуса ядовитой змеи человек теряет сознание и уже не видит, что происходит вокруг. Это состояние идентично глубокому сну. В подобном же состоянии находятся все обусловленные души, спящие в объятиях иллюзорной энергии. В одной из песен Бхактивиноды Тхакура есть такие слова: ката нидра йао майа-пишачира коле — «О живое существо, доколе ты будешь спать в объятиях иллюзорной энергии?» Лишенные духовного знания, люди не понимают, что их жизнь в материальном мире подобна сну. Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит им:

энечхи аушадхи майа нашибара лаги'

хари-нама-маха-мантра лао туми маги'

«Я принес лекарство, способное пробудить от долгого сна все живые существа. Примите же святое имя Господа, Харе Кришна махамантру, и просыпайтесь!» Такой же призыв содержится в «Катха-упанишад»: уттиштха джаграта прапйа варан нибодхата

«О живое существо, придя в материальный мир, ты погрузилось в глубокий сон. Проснись же и воспользуйся даром человеческой жизни!» Погрузиться в сон — значит перестать понимать, что происходит вокруг. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.69) сказано: йа ниша сарва-бхутанам тасйам джагарти самйами — «То, что для всех существ — ночь, для владеющего своими чувствами — время бодрствования». Все в этом мире, даже обитатели высших планет, находятся во власти иллюзорной энергии. Никого по-настоящему не интересует, в чем смысл жизни. Кала-сарпа (время) усыпляет обусловленные души и держит их в невежестве, не давая проявиться их чистому сознанию. В лесу много ям и заброшенных колодцев, и тому, кто провалился в такой колодец, неоткуда ждать помощи. Человек остается там навсегда: он лежит в забытьи и его со всех сторон кусают змеи и другие существа.

ТЕКСТ 12
квачит квачит кшина-дханас ту тасмин
шаййасана-стхана-вихара-хинах
йачан парад апратилабдха-камах паракйа-дриштир лабхате 'ваманам

Блуждая по тропинкам в лесу материального бытия, человек нередко остается без средств к существованию. У него нет ни дома, ни места, где можно присесть или прилечь, ни семейных радостей. Тогда он начинает попрошайничать, а если не добивается желаемого, то входит в долги или встает на путь воровства. За это его всячески унижают и поносят.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: «Попрошайничай, бери взаймы или воруй» вот девиз многих обитателей материального мира. Нужда гонит человека просить милостыню, а если ему не подают, он берет деньги в долг. Позже, неспособный расплатиться с долгами, он начинает воровать, а когда его ловят на краже, терпит муки унижения. Так уж устроен материальный мир: здесь невозможно быть абсолютно честным. Пытаясь удовлетворить потребности своих чувств, люди лгут, мошенничают, выпрашивают деньги, влезают в долги или воруют. В результате никто в этом мире не знает покоя.

ТЕКСТ 13
анйонйа-витта-вйатишанга-вриддхаваиранубандхо вивахан митхаш ча
адхванй амушминн уру-криччхра-виттабадхопасаргаир вихаран випаннах

Из-за денег отношения между людьми становятся напряженными и в конце концов перерастают в открытую вражду. Обычно муж и жена идут путем материального процветания и, чтобы сохранить свой союз, трудятся не покладая рук, но подчас из-за нужды или болезни они оказываются в очень тяжелом положении, на грани смерти.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом мире отдельные люди, различные сообщества, а также целые страны вступают в деловые связи, однако их отношения зачастую становятся враждебными. Во многих семьях материальное благополучие нестабильно, и нередко превратности судьбы ставят его под угрозу. Например, кто-то из супругов может заболеть или лишиться своего состояния. В большинстве современных стран очень развита экономика, но из-за рыночной конкуренции в отношениях между ними царит напряженность. В конце концов эта напряженность перерастает в войны, которые влекут за собой массовые разрушения и тяжкие людские страдания.

ТЕКСТ 14
тамс тан випаннан са хи татра татра
вихайа джатам паригрихйа сартхах
авартате 'дйапи на кашчид атра вирадхванах парам упаити йогам

О царь, вступив на лесную тропу материальной жизни, живое существо лишается отца с матерью. После их смерти оно чувствует особенно сильную привязанность к собственным детям. Оно бредет дорогой материального процветания и в конце концов оказывается полностью сбитым с толку. Оно умирает, так и не узнав, как вырваться из этого заколдованного круга.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Основой семейной жизни в материальном мире является секс. Йан маитхунади-грихамедхи-сукхам (Бхаг., 7.9.45). Мужчина и женщина вступают в половые отношения, и у них рождаются дети. Дети вырастают, женятся и тоже зачинают детей. Когда отец и мать умирают, дети вынуждены сами нести тяжкое бремя семейных забот. Так из поколения в поколение люди продолжают делать одно и то же, и никто из них не освобождается от оков материальной жизни. Они даже не пытаются встать на духовный путь, ведущий к знанию, отречению от мира и наконец к бхакти-йоге. Истинный смысл человеческой жизни состоит именно в том, чтобы обрести гьяну и вайрагью — знание и отрешенность, которые помогают прийти к преданному служению. К сожалению, в нынешнюю эпоху люди избегают садху-санги, общения с освобожденными душами, и не желают сворачивать с проторенной дороги мирской семейной жизни. Поэтому они постоянно сталкиваются с проблемами, возникающими вокруг денег и секса.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.1.17

бхайам праматтасйа ванешв апи сйад
йатах са асте саха-шат-сапатнах
джитендрийасйатма-ратер будхасйа
грихашрамах ким ну каротй авадйам

бхайам — страх; праматтасйа — того, кто сбит с толку; ванешу — в лесах; апи — даже; сйат — будет; йатах — потому что; сах — он (тот, кто не владеет своими чувствами); асте — является; саха — вместе; шат-сапатнах — живущий вместе с шестью женами; джита-индрийасйа — того, кто уже обуздал чувства; атма-ратех — черпающего удовлетворение в самом себе; будхасйа — такого знающего человека; гриха-ашрамах — семейная жизнь; ким — какой; ну — поистине; кароти — наносит; авадйам — вред.

Тому, кто не владеет своими чувствами, всегда угрожает опасность стать жертвой материальной энергии, ведь, даже если он скитается по лесам, ведя жизнь отшельника, его сопровождают шесть жен — ум и познающие органы чувств. Но для человека, который обуздал чувства и, постигнув духовную науку, черпает удовлетворение в самом себе, даже семейная жизнь не представляет никакой опасности.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова: грихе ва ванете тхаке, `ха гауранга' бале даке — где бы человек ни жил, дома или в лесу, если он преданно служит Господу чайтанье, его следует считать освобожденной душой. То же самое говорит в этом стихе Господь Брахма. Человек, не обуздавший чувства, может уйти в лес и попытаться стать йогом, однако у него ничего не получится. Даже оставив семью и поселившись в лесу, он ничего не достигнет в духовной жизни, потому что его необузданные чувства и ум отправятся вместе с ним. В прежние времена многие торговцы из центральных районов Индии ходили в Бенгалию. Тогда в народе появилась поговорка: «Если пойдешь в Бенгалию, удача отправится следом за тобой». Итак, прежде всего мы должны обуздать свои чувства, а этого можно добиться, только вовлекая их в преданное служение Господу. Поэтому наша первейшая обязанность — занять органы чувств преданным служением. Хришикена хришикеша-севанам бхактир учйате: бхакти — это служение Господу с помощью очищенных чувств.

Из наставлений Господа Брахмы следует, что, вместо того чтобы отправляться с необузданными чувствами в лес, гораздо лучше и безопаснее занять их служением Верховной Личности Бога. Действуя таким образом, человек сможет подчинить чувства своей воле, и тогда даже семейная жизнь не будет представлять для него опасности; он никогда не станет жертвой материальных привязанностей. Словно развивая эту мысль, Шрила Рупа Госвами провозгласил:

иха йасйа харер дасйе
кармана манаса гира
никхиласв апй авастхасу
дживан-муктах са учйате

«Тот, кто каждым своим поступком, мыслью и словом преданно служит Господу, является освобожденной душой, в каком бы положении он ни находился». Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур был семейным человеком и занимал важный государственный пост, но это не помешало ему сделать так много для распространения учения Господа чайтаньи Махапрабху. Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати Тхакур говорит: дурдантендрийа-кала-сарпа-патали проткхата- дамштрайате . Безусловно, органы чувств — наши злейшие враги, поэтому их сравнивают с ядовитыми змеями. Однако змея, у которой вырваны ядовитые зубы, уже не опасна. И точно так же, если органы чувств заняты служением Господу, их можно не бояться. Хотя преданные, участники Движения сознания Кришны, живут и действуют в материальном мире, они никогда не попадают под влияние материальной энергии, потому что их органы чувств полностью заняты служением Господу. Такие преданные всегда находятся на трансцендентном уровне.

----------


## Dimas

Сознание Кришны объясняется полностью.

В моих книгах философия сознания Кришны объясняется полностью, поэтому, если имеется нечто, чего вы не понимаете, то вы просто должны читать снова и снова. При ежедневном чтении вам откроются знания, и в результате этого процесса ваша духовная жизнь будет развиваться.

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Bahurupa — Bombay 22 November, 1974
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 16.08.2012

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхгаватам 5.1.18

йах шат сапатнан виджигишамано
грихешу нирвишйа йатета пурвам
атйети дургашрита урджитарин
кшинешу камам вичаред випашчит

йах — который; шат — шесть; сапатнан — противников; виджигишаманах — желающий одолеть; грихешу — в семейную жизнь; нирвишйа — вступив; йатета — пусть старается; пурвам — прежде всего; атйети — побеждает; дурга-ашритах — укрывшийся в крепости; урджита-арин — грозных врагов; кшинешу — в утратившем силу; камам — вожделение; вичарет — пусть идет; випашчит — искушенный, знающий.

Семейный человек, неустанно обуздывающий свой ум и пять органов чувств, подобен царю, который, укрывшись в крепости, побеждает могущественных врагов. Когда такой человек пройдет школу семейной жизни и его плотские желания ослабеют, он может отправляться куда угодно, ничего уже не опасаясь.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Предписанное Ведами деление общества на четыре варны и четыре ашрама естественно и закономерно. Такое общественное устройство призвано помочь каждому человеку обуздать свои чувства. Еще на стадии ученичества, то есть прежде чем обзавестись семьей, человек должен пройти надлежащую подготовку и стать джитендрией, «победителем чувств». Ученику, получившему такую подготовку, разрешается вступить в грихастха-ашрам и создать семью, и, поскольку его с самого детства учили владеть своими чувствами, в пятьдесят лет или немного позже, когда молодость с ее бурными желаниями пройдет и приблизится старость, он оставит семейную жизнь и станет ванапрастхой, а затем, завершив этот этап своего духовного развития, примет санньясу . Такой человек, в совершенстве постигший духовную науку и отрешившийся от всего мирского, может отправляться куда угодно, не боясь стать невольником материальных желаний. Чувства — наши злейшие враги, но как царь, укрывшись в надежной крепости, способен победить могущественных врагов, так и семейный человек, находясь в грихастха-ашраме, способен справиться с плотскими желаниями (которые особенно сильны в молодости) и уже без всякого риска принять ванапрастху и санньясу .

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.4.12-13

ТЕКСТ 12

дошан пaрешам хи гунешу садхaво 
грихнaнти кечин нa бхaвадришо двиджa 
гунамш чa пхaлгун бaхули-кaришнaво 
мaхaттaмас тешв aвидaд бхaван aгхaм

дошан — недостaтки;  пaрешам — других;  хи — тaк кaк;  гунешу — в этих кaчествaх;  садхaвaх —  сaдху;  грихнaнти — нaходят;  кечит — кaкие-то;  нa — не;  бхaвадришaх — подобные тебе;  двиджa — о двaждырожденный;  гунан — кaчествa;  чa — и;  пхaлгун — незнaчительные;  бaхули-кaришнaвaх — сильно преувеличивaет;  мaхaт-тaмах — великие личности;  тешу — среди них;  aвидaт — нaходишь;  бхaван — ты;  aгхaм — недостaток.

О двaждырожденный Дaкшa, людям, подобным тебе, достaвляет удовольствие нaходить недостaтки в других. Но Господь Шивa не обрaщaет внимaния нa чужие недостaтки, и, нaоборот, обнaруживaя в человеке сaмые незнaчительные достоинствa, превозносит их. К несчaстью, дaже в этой великой душе тебе удaлось отыскaть недостaтки.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Сaти нaзывaет здесь цaря Дaкшу  двиджей, двaждырожденным. К двaждырожденным относятся люди, принaдлежaщие к высшим сословиям обществa:  брaхмaны, кшaтрии и  вaйшьи. Инaче говоря,  двиджa — это не обычный человек, a тот, кто изучил под руководством духовного учителя ведические писaния и способен отличить хорошее от плохого. Это подрaзумевaет, что  двиджa должен знaть логику и рaзбирaться в философии. Сaти, дочь Дaкши, приводит очень убедительные доводы. Возвышенные личности видят в других только хорошее. Подобно пчеле, которaя ищет в цветке только мед и не обрaщaет внимaния нa шипы или окрaску цветкa, возвышенные личности, которые встречaются не тaк чaсто, видят в других людях только хорошие кaчествa и не принимaют во внимaние их недостaтки, тогдa кaк обычный человек рaзличaет хорошие и плохие кaчествa.

Но дaже среди тaких возвышенных личностей существует грaдaция. Выше всех стоит тот, кто способен рaзглядеть в человеке сaмое незнaчительное достоинство и превознести его. Господa Шиву иногдa нaзывaют Aшутошей. Это имя ознaчaет «тот, кого очень легко удовлетворить и кто готов дaть кaждому все блaгословения». Однaжды некий предaнный Господa Шивы попросил Шиву нaгрaдить его способностью сносить голову человеку, едвa дотронувшись до нее. Господь Шивa исполнил его просьбу. Хотя просьбa этого предaнного былa продиктовaнa не сaмыми блaгородными мотивaми —  он хотел убить своего врaгa, Господь Шивa исполнил его желaние, приняв во внимaние то, что этот предaнный поклонялся ему и стaрaлся его удовлетворить. Тaким обрaзом, Господь Шивa счел его порок великим достоинством. Своему же отцу Сaти бросилa тaкой упрек: «Ты — полнaя противоположность Господу Шиве. Несмотря нa то что Господь Шивa нaделен столькими достоинствaми и не имеет ни одного недостaткa, ты все же нaшел, к чему придрaться и в чем обвинить его. Приняв его достоинствa зa недостaтки, ты утрaтил прaво считaться возвышенной личностью и лишился всех своих добродетелей. Видя в других только хорошее, человек стaновится великой душой, ты же, приняв достоинствa другого зa пороки, стaл сaмой пaдшей из всех пaдших душ».

ТЕКСТ 13

нашчaрйaм этaд йaд aсaтсу сaрвaда 
мaхaд-вининда кунaпатмa-вадишу 
сершйaм мaхапурушa-падa-памсубхир 
нирaстa-теджaхсу тaд эвa шобхaнaм

нa — не;  ашчaрйaм — удивительное;  этaт — это;  йaт — которое;  aсaтсу — зло;  сaрвaда — всегдa;  мaхaт-вининда — нaсмешкa нaд великими душaми;  кунaпa-атмa-вадишу — среди тех, кто считaет это мертвое тело сaмим собой;  сa-иршйaм — зaвисть;  мaха-пурушa — к великим личностям;  падa-памсубхих — пылью со стоп;  нирaстa-теджaхсу — чья слaвa зaкaтывaется;  тaт — тот;  эвa — конечно;  шобхaнaм — очень хороший.

В том, что люди, отождествляющие себя с бренным мaтериaльным телом, постоянно нaсмехaются нaд великими личностями, нет ничего удивительного. Но зaвисть, живущaя в сердце мaтериaлистов, приносит свою пользу, ибо ведет их к пaдению. Пыль со стоп великих личностей лишaет их могуществa и слaвы.

КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Однa и тa же вещь нa рaзных людей может действовaть по-рaзному. Одни рaстения зaсыхaют под пaлящими лучaми солнцa, a другие, нaоборот, буйно рaзрaстaются. Тaким обрaзом, в конечном счете не солнце, a сaмо рaстение, впитывaющее солнечные лучи, является причиной своего ростa или увядaния. Aнaлогично этому,  мaхийaсам падa-рaджо-'бхишекaм — пыль со стоп великих личностей может принести человеку величaйшее блaго, однaко тa же сaмaя пыль может причинить ему вред. Оскорбитель лотосных стоп великой личности обречен нa высыхaние. Постепенно он лишaется всех своих хороших кaчеств. Великий человек может простить все нaнесенные ему оскорбления, но Кришнa не прощaет оскорблений, нaнесенных пыли со стоп великой личности. Когдa пaлящие лучи солнцa жгут голову, это еще можно вынести, но боль, которую рaскaленное солнце причиняет стопaм, непереносимa. Тот, кто оскорбляет предaнных, опускaется все ниже и ниже, поэтому он не может остaновиться и продолжaет нaносить оскорбления стопaм великой личности. Оскорбления, кaк прaвило, совершaют те, кто ошибочно отождествляет себя с бренным телом. Цaрь Дaкшa глубоко зaблуждaлся, отождествляя свое тело с душой. Он нaнес оскорбление лотосным стопaм Господa Шивы, поскольку считaл, что его тело, которое было причиной появления нa свет телa Сaти, зaнимaет более высокое положение, чем тело Господa Шивы. Недaлекие люди чaсто допускaют эту ошибку и действуют, исходя из телесных предстaвлений о жизни. A это, в свою очередь, приводит к тому, что они нaносят все больше и больше оскорблений лотосным стопaм великих душ. Человек, имеющий подобные предстaвления о жизни, нaходится нa одном уровне с животными, тaкими, кaк коровы и ослы.

----------


## Dimas

*
«По поводу астрологии: не слушай всех этих так называемых астрологов, держись от них подальше. Даже не смотри в их сторону. Какой смысл с ними встречаться? Астрологи предназначены для материалистов, а спиритуалистов будущеене волнует. Все зависит от Кришны. Так в чем же необходимость астрологии? Принцип преданного таков — пусть все случится так, как хочет Кришна. Позволь мне оставаться искренним преданным, это все. Чистый преданный никогдане интересуется астрологией». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Девамайе деви даси, 09.01.75)*

*«Нет, выбрось из головы всю эту чепуху. Астрология не спасет тебя, когда придет смерть. Мой Гуру Махараджа был великим астрономом и астрологом, но он все это бросил. Это предназначено для карми. Мы не интересуемся подобными вещами». (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Санатана дасу, 10.06.75)*

----------


## Dimas

*Прабхупада-лиламрита, глава 65:*

На встрече со своими учеными учениками Шрила Прабхупада выразил горячее желание увидеть победу философии сознания Кришны над громкими заявлениями науки о том, что жизнь возникла случайно или появилась из мертвой материи. 
— У этих людей нет здравого смысла, — говорил он. — И при этом их считают учеными! Мы должны опротестовать это, потому что мы слуги Бога. Мы не слуги ученых! Называйте их прямо — «негодяй». Я не ученый, но говорю, опираясь на здравый смысл. Только и всего! Эти ученые и политики морочат голову простым людям! 
Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что творение уже существует, поэтому ученые не заслуживают никакого признания за их недавние попытки подражать природе, проводя эксперименты по «разведению детей в пробирках». 
— У нас своя пробирка, — сказал Прабхупада, — «Бхагавад-гита». Как только видите человека, не преданного Кришне, все ясно. Он мудха. Вот и весь анализ.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.6.4

нитйам дадати камасйа
ччхидрам там ану йе 'райах
йогинах крита-маитрасйа
патйур джайева пумшчали

нитйам — всегда; дадати — дает; камасйа — вожделения; чхидрам — возможность; там — тем (вожделением); ану — за; йе — те; арайах — враги; йогинах — йога, или того, кто старается духовно развиваться; крита-маитрасйа — доверившегося уму; патйух — мужа; джайа ива — как жена; пумшчали — неверная, или та, которую легко могут увести другие мужчины.
Неверная жена может не задумываясь изменить мужу и завести себе любовников, и иногда случается, что любовники такой женщины безжалостно убивают ее мужа. Точно так же и ум: если йог доверится ему и даст свободу, ум заключит союз с врагами — вожделением, гневом, жадностью, — и они непременно убьют йога.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Словом пумшчали называют женщину, которую легко соблазнить. Такой женщине никогда нельзя доверять. К несчастью, современные женщины предоставлены самим себе и могут делать все, что заблагорассудится. Однако в шастрах сказано, что женщине нельзя давать неограниченную свободу. В детстве за ней должен строго следить отец, в молодости — муж, а в старости она должна находиться под опекой взрослых сыновей. Если предоставить женщине полную независимость и позволить свободно общаться с мужчинами, она развратится. Развращенная женщина способна по наущению любовников даже убить своего мужа. Этот пример приводится здесь для того, чтобы подчеркнуть, что йог, стремящийся освободиться от материального рабства, должен всегда держать свой ум в повиновении. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что, проснувшись утром, мы первым делом должны сто раз ударить свой ум башмаком, а на ночь ему нужно дать сто палок. Это поможет нам держать ум в узде. Необузданный ум — все равно что неверная жена. Распутница-жена может не задумываясь погубить своего мужа, и точно так же необузданный ум вместе со своими сообщниками — вожделением, гневом, жадностью, безумием, завистью и иллюзией — непременно погубит йога . Оказавшись во власти ума, йог падет в океан материального бытия. Поэтому нужно всячески остерегаться своего ума, так же как муж должен остерегаться неверной жены.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.21.31

критва дайам ча дживешу
даттва чабхайам атмаван
майй атманам саха джагад
дракшйасй атмани чапи мам

критва - проявляя; дайам - сострадание; ча - и; дживешу - к живым существам; даттва - дав; ча - и; абхайам - заверение в безопасности; атма-ван - осознавший себя; майи - во Мне; атманам - себя; саха джагат - вместе со всей вселенной; дракшйаси - ты увидишь; атмани - в себе; ча - и; апи - также; мам - Меня.

Проявляя сострадание ко всем живым существам, ты осознаешь себя. Помогая другим обрести бесстрашие, ты увидишь, что ты сам и все вселенные пребывают во Мне, а Я нахожусь в твоем сердце.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе описан самый простой метод самоосознания, воспользоваться которым может каждое живое существо. Чтобы осознать себя, прежде всего необходимо понять, что мир, в котором мы живем, является порождением высшей воли. В каком-то смысле этот мир неотличен от Верховного Господа. Имперсоналисты неверно понимают, что под этим подразумевается. Они утверждают, что, превращаясь во вселенную, Высшая Абсолютная Истина прекращает самостоятельное существование. Поэтому в их представлении материальный мир и все, что в нем есть, является Богом. К этому сводится философия пантеизма, согласно которой, все сущее является Богом. Данную точку зрения разделяют все имперсоналисты. Однако преданные, которые поклоняются личностному аспекту Господа, считают все сущее собственностью Верховной Личности Бога. Все, что мы видим вокруг, представляет собой проявление Верховного Господа, и потому все должно быть использовано для служения Ему. В этом заключается единство всего сущего. В отличие от имперсоналиста, не признающего индивидуального существования Господа, персоналист верит в существование Личности Бога и понимает, что, распространяя Себя в великое множество форм, Господь продолжает оставаться индивидуальной личностью. Об этом сказано в «Бхагавад-гите»: «В Своей безличной форме Я пронизываю всю вселенную. Все сущее по коится во Мне, но Я нахожусь вне всего». Здесь уместно привести пример с солнцем и солнечным светом. Своим светом солнце проникает во все уголки вселенной, и все планеты покоятся в его лучах. Однако сами по себе эти планеты отличны от Солнца; нельзя сказать, что планеты - это тоже солнце только потому, что они покоятся в его сиянии. Аналогичным образом, представление имперсоналистов или пантеистов о том, что все сущее является Богом, нельзя назвать обоснованным. Истинное положение вещей, по словам Самого Господа, таково: на свете нет ничего, что существовало бы независимо от Него, но вместе с тем было бы ошибкой думать, будто все сущее является Богом. Сам Бог отличен от всего остального. Здесь Господь снова повторяет: «Ты увидишь, что все в этом мире неотлично от Меня». Это значит, что все сущее является порождением энергии Господа, и потому все нужно использовать для служения Кришне. Энергия, принадлежащая кому-либо, должна использоваться на благо своему хозяину. Это самый лучший способ применения энергии.
Использовать энергию Господа для достижения высшего блага может только тот, кто способен на сострадание. Сострадание является отличительной чертой преданного Господа. Преданный не довольствуется тем, что сам стал преданным, он старается рассказать о преданном служении всем живым существам. Рассказывая людям о преданном служении Господу, бхакти-йоге, преданные встречаются с многочисленными опасностями, но, несмотря на это, такая проповедь не должна прекращаться.
Говорится также, что человека, который с глубокой преданностью поклоняется Господу в храме, но при этом не проявляет сострадания к обычным людям или уважения к преданным, следует считать преданным третьего класса. Преданный второго класса милостив и сострадателен ко всем падшим душам. Такой преданный всегда помнит о том, что является вечным слугой Господа. Поэтому он поддерживает дружеские отношения с другими преданными, сочувствует страданиям обыкновенных людей и стремится научить их науке преданного служения, а непреданных избегает и отказывается сотрудничать с ними. Тот, кто, занимаясь преданным служением Господу, не проявляет сострадания к обыкновенным людям, является преданным третьего класса. А преданный первого класса старается убедить каждого в беспочвенности страха перед материальным существованием: «Стряхнем с себя невежество материального существования и станем жить, сознавая Кришну».
В этом стихе Господь также указывает Кардаме Муни, что, ведя жизнь домохозяина, человек должен проявлять к людям сострадание и великодушие, а дав обет отречения от мира, должен помогать им преодолеть страх. Предназначение санньяси (того, кто отрекся от мира) в том, чтобы нести людям знание. Он должен странствовать по свету, и, идя от двери к двери, просвещать людей. Околдованные майей, домохозяева полностью поглощены делами семьи и забывают о своих взаимоотношениях с Кришной. Если они умирают, как кошки и собаки, не вспомнив о Кришне, то вся их жизнь была прожита зря. Поэтому долг санньяси - странствовать повсюду и будить забывчивые души, напоминая им об их вечных взаимоотношениях с Господом и призывая их заниматься преданным служением. Преданный должен проявлять сострадание к падшим душам и помогать им избавиться от страха. Как только человек становится преданным Господа, он чувствует, что находится под Его защитой. Господа боится сам страх, так чего же бояться преданному?
Тот, кто помогает человеку преодолеть страх, оказывает ему неоценимую услугу. Санньяси, то есть человек, отрекшийся от мира, должен идти от двери к двери, из деревни в деревню, из города в город, из одной страны в другую, странствовать по всему миру, насколько позволяют его возможности, и просвещать домохозяев, рассказывая им о сознании Кришны. Тот, кто живет в семье, но получил у санньяси духовное посвящение, должен проповедовать сознание Кришны у себя дома; он должен как можно чаще приглашать к себе друзей и соседей, проводить программы и рассказывать людям о сознании Кришны. Во время таких программ нужно петь святое имя Кришны и читать вслух «Бхагавад-гиту» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Существует огромное количество произведений, по которым можно изучать науку сознания Кришны, и долг каждого домохозяина - стараться постичь Кришну, слушая своего учителя-санньяси. Разделение труда в служении Господу сводится к следующему. Обязанность домохозяина - зарабатывать деньги, так как санньяси не должен заниматься этим. Он находится в полной зависимости от домохозяина. Домохозяин может зарабатывать деньги, занимаясь бизнесом или работая по найму, и по меньшей мере пятьдесят процентов своего дохода он должен отдавать на распространение сознания Кришны. Двадцать пять процентов своего заработка домохозяин может тратить на нужды своей семьи, а оставшиеся двадцать пять процентов откладывать на случай непредвиденных обстоятельств. Такой пример подал нам Шрила Рупа Госвами, и все преданные должны идти по его стопам.
Единство живого существа и Верховного Господа, по сути дела, заключается в единстве их интересов. Стать единым с Верховным Господом - не означает стать таким же великим, как Верховный Господь. Это просто-напросто невозможно. Часть никогда не сравняется с целым. Живое существо всегда остается крошечной частицей Всевышнего. Поэтому его единство с Господом - это единство его интересов с интересами Господа. Господь хочет, чтобы живые существа всегда думали о Нем, стали Его преданными и поклонялись Ему. Об этом ясно сказано в «Бхагавад-гите»: ман-мана бхава мад-бхактах. Кришна хочет, чтобы каждый из нас постоянно думал о Нем. Мы должны всегда склоняться перед Кришной в глубоком почтении. Таково желание Верховного Господа, и преданные должны стараться исполнить Его волю. Поскольку Господь беспределен, Его желания также беспредельны. Им нет конца, поэтому служение преданного тоже не имеет конца. В трансцендентном мире идет непрекращающееся соревнование между Господом и Его слугой. Господь хочет бесконечно удовлетворять Свои желания, а преданный служит Ему, стараясь исполнить Его бесконечные желания. В этом и заключается бесконечное единство интересов Господа и Его преданного.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.9.6
эвам сва-тануджа атманй анурагавешита-читтах шаучадхйайана-врата-нийама-гурв-анала-шушрушанадй-аупакурванака- карманй анабхийуктанй апи саманушиштена бхавйам итй асад- аграхах путрам анушасйа свайам тавад анадхигата-маноратхах каленапраматтена свайам гриха эва праматта упасамхритах.

эвам — так; сва — к своему; тану-дже — сыну, Джаде Бхарате; атмани — тому, кого он считал неотличным от себя самого; анурага- авешита-читтах — брахман, охваченный отеческой любовью; шауча — правила чистоты; адхйайана — изучение Вед; врата — исполнение всевозможных обетов; нийама — следование регулирующим принципам; гуру — духовному учителю; анала — огню; шушрушана- ади — служение и прочее; аупакурванака — предписанной брахмачари; кармани — все виды деятельности; анабхийуктани апи — хотя и не нравившиеся сыну; саманушиштена — подробно объясненным; бхавйам — которое должно быть; ити — так; асат-аграхах — не в меру упрямый; путрам — своего сына; анушасйа — наставляя; свайам — сам; тават — таким образом; анадхигата-маноратхах — так и не добившийся желаемого; калена — временем; апраматтена — ничего не забывающим; свайам — сам; грихе — к своему дому; эва — конечно; праматтах — сильно привязанный; упасамхритах — умерший.

Как бы то ни было, брахман души не чаял в своем сыне и по- прежнему желал дать ему подобающее образование. Увлеченный этой безнадежной затеей, он объяснял сыну, что нужно следовать правилам брахмачарьи: исполнять предписанные Ведами обеты, соблюдать чистоту, изучать Веды, всячески ограничивать себя, служить духовному учителю, проводить огненные жертвоприношения и т.д. Но, хотя он изо всех сил старался внушить Джаде Бхарате эти истины, его попытки были тщетны. Он лелеял надежду воспитать из сына ученого брахмана, но у него так ничего и не получилось. Как и всякий, брахман был привязан к своему дому и совсем забыл, что однажды ему придется умереть. Однако смерть ничего не забывает: в положенный срок она пришла к брахману и забрала его.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тот, кто слишком увлечен семейной жизнью, кто забывает, что рано или поздно за ним придет смерть, запутывается в сетях мирских привязанностей и не достигает конечной цели человеческой жизни. Цель эта состоит в том, чтобы раз и навсегда избавиться от всех страданий материального бытия, но люди не помнят о ней, потому что погрязли в семейных делах. Они забывают о смерти, но смерть о них не забудет и однажды вырвет их из круга семьи. Человек не помнит, что ему предстоит умереть, но смерть всегда помнит и приходит в положенный срок.
 Брахман, отец Джады Бхараты, пытался научить сына вести жизнь брахмачари, однако у него ничего не получалось, ибо Джаду Бхарату нисколько не привлекал описанный в Ведах путь постепенного духовного развития. Он хотел лишь заниматься преданным служением (шраванам киртанам вишнох) и вернуться домой, к Богу, и поэтому игнорировал наставления отца. Тому, кого и в самом деле не интересует ничего, кроме преданного служения, необязательно выполнять все ведические предписания. Безусловно, для обыкновенных людей наставления Вед должны быть законом. Но для преданного, который достиг совершенства в служении Господу, ведические наставления утрачивают свою значимость. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.45) Господь Кришна советует Арджуне подняться над предписаниями Вед и достичь трансцендентного уровня (нистраи- гунйа):

траи-гунйа-вишайа веда
нистраи-гунйо бхаварджуна
нирдвандво нитйа-саттва-стхо
нирйога-кшема атмаван

«В Ведах главным образом говорится о трех гунах материальной природы. Поднимись же над этими гунами, о Арджуна. Перестань зависеть от всех проявлений двойственности, избавься от стремления приобрести или сохранить что-либо в этом мире и утвердись в своем истинном «Я».

----------


## Dimas

*..Ни одно живое существо не может наслаждаться материальной энергией. Тот, кто хочет наслаждаться ею, сразу становится демоном, подобным Раване, Хираньякашипу или Камсе. ..*

Шримад Бхагаватам 4. 25 ТЕКСТ 28

твам хрир бхаванй асй атха ваг рама патим
вичинвати ким мунивад рахо ване
твад-ангхри-камапта-самаста-камам
ква падма-кошах патитах караграт

твам — ты; хрих — застенчивость; бхавани — женой Господа Шивы; аси — являешься; атха — скорее; вак — Сарасвати, богиней мудрости; рама — богиней процветания; патим — мужа; вичинвати — ищущей и думающей о; ким — ты ли; муни-ват — подобно мудрецу; рахах — в этом пустынном месте; ване — в лесу; тват-ангхри — твоих стоп; кама — желая; апта — достиг; самаста — всего; камам — что можно пожелать; ква — где; падма-кошах — цветок лотоса; патитах — упал; кара — из рук; аграт — из передней части, или ладони.

О красавица, ты точно сама богиня процветания или жена Господа Шивы, а может, ты богиня мудрости, супруга Господа Брахмы. Хотя ты наверняка одна из них, я вижу тебя бесцельно бродящей по этому лесу. Поистине, ты молчалива, как великие мудрецы. Может быть, ты ищешь своего мужа? Кем бы он ни был, увидев, как ты верна ему, он явится сюда, чтобы стать обладателем всех богатств мира. Мне кажется, что ты — богиня процветания, но я не вижу лотоса у тебя в руке. Скажи мне, где ты уронила его?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Каждый человек считает, что наделен безупречным разумом. Некоторые люди сосредоточивают свой разум на поклонении Уме, супруге Господа Шивы, чтобы получить красивую жену. Те, кто хочет стать таким же мудрым, как Господь Брахма, сосредоточивают свой разум на поклонении Сарасвати, богине мудрости. А те, кто хочет стать таким же богатым, как Господь Вишну, поклоняются богине процветания, Лакшми. Все вопросы в этом стихе задает царь Пуранджана, живое существо, которое пребывает в замешательстве и не знает, как использовать данный ему разум. На самом деле человек должен использовать свой разум в служении Верховной Личности Бога, тогда сама богиня процветания возьмет его под свое покровительство. Богиня процветания, Лакшми, никогда не расстается со своим супругом, Господом Вишну. Поэтому тот, кто поклоняется Господу Вишну, сразу же удостаивается благосклонности богини процветания. Нельзя поклоняться богине процветания и не поклоняться при этом ее мужу, как это делал Равана, поскольку она не может долго оставаться без мужа. Из-за этого ее иногда называют чанчалой, «непоседливой». В этом стихе Пуранджана, разговаривающий с девушкой, олицетворяет разум живого существа. Застенчивость девушки с первого взгляда понравилась Пуранджане и все больше привлекала его. На самом деле он уже решил стать ее мужем и потому спрашивал, не замужем ли она и не думает ли о замужестве. Это типичный пример бхога-иччхи — желания наслаждаться. Одержимое этим желанием, живое существо обрекает себя на обусловленное существование в материальном мире, но тот, кто избавляется от него, обретает освобождение. Девушка была так красива, что царю Пуранджане она показалась богиней процветания, поэтому он старался быть осторожным, памятуя о том, что богиней процветания может наслаждаться только Господь Вишну, и никто другой. Однако Пуранджана не был до конца уверен в том, что эта девушка является богиней процветания и, чтобы выяснить это, спросил, почему у нее в руке нет цветка лотоса. Материальный мир — это тоже богиня процветания, поскольку, согласно «Бхагавад-гите», материальная энергия действует под надзором Господа Вишну (майадхйакшена пракритих суйате са-чарачарам).

Ни одно живое существо не может наслаждаться материальной энергией. Тот, кто хочет наслаждаться ею, сразу становится демоном, подобным Раване, Хираньякашипу или Камсе. Равана хотел наслаждаться богиней процветания, Ситой-деви, и потому погиб вместе со всей своей семьей, лишившись богатства и могущества. Однако живое существо может наслаждаться майей, которую дарует ему Господь Вишну. Удовлетворять свои чувства и желания — значит наслаждаться майей, а не богиней процветания.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.6.3

татха чоктам —
на курйат кархичит сакхйам
манаси хй анавастхите
йад-вишрамбхач чирач чирнам
часканда тапа аишварам

татха — так; ча — и; уктам — сказано; на — никогда не; курйат — пусть делает; кархичит — когда бы то ни было или с кем бы то ни было; сакхйам — дружбу; манаси — с умом; хи — несомненно; анавастхите — очень непостоянным; йат — которому; вишрамбхат — из-за доверия; чират — долго; чирнам — совершавшееся; часканда — нарушилась; тапах — подвижничество; аишварам — таких выдающихся личностей, как Господь Шива и великий мудрец Саубхари.

Все истинные мудрецы сходятся в том, что ум по своей природе очень непостоянен и потому не следует заводить с ним дружбу. Если мы доверимся нашему уму, он в любую минуту может нас обмануть. Даже Господь Шива потерял самообладание, когда увидел Мохини, воплощение Господа Кришны. Не избежал падения и такой великий йог, как Саубхари Муни.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тот, кто хочет добиться успеха в духовной жизни, должен прежде всего научиться обуздывать свой ум и чувства. В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.7) Шри Кришна говорит:
мамаивамшо джива-локе
джива-бхутах санатанах
манах шаштханиндрийани
пракрити-стхани каршати
Все живые существа, будучи неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа, по природе своей трансцендентны, духовны. Но когда живое существо находится в материальном мире, оно вынуждено страдать, ведя нелегкую борьбу за существование, в которую его втягивают собственные чувства и ум. Чтобы прекратить эту бессмысленную борьбу и жить счастливо в этом мире, нужно обуздать свой ум и чувства и избегать привязанности к внешним обстоятельствам. Этой аскезой нельзя пренебрегать ни в коем случае, и Господь Ришабхадева личным примером показал нам, как ее совершать. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.19.17) дается такое наставление:
матра свасра духитра ва
навивиктасано бхавет
балаван индрийа-грамо
видвамсам апи каршати
Каждый мужчина, будь то грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяси или брахмачари, должен быть очень осмотрительным в общении с женщинами. Шастры не рекомендуют мужчине оставаться наедине и сидеть рядом даже со своей матерью, сестрой или дочерью. В нашем Движении сознания Кришны, особенно в странах Запада, мужчинам не удается полностью избегать общения с женщинами, и иногда нас за это критикуют. Но мы все равно продолжаем свои попытки дать всем людям возможность повторять маха-мантру, чтобы они таким образом духовно развивались. Если мы будем регулярно и без оскорблений повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру, то по милости Шрилы Харидаса Тхакура сумеем избежать ловушки женских чар. Но если мы относимся к повторению маха-мантры не очень добросовестно, то в любой момент можем стать жертвой женской красоты.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.10.17

нахам вишанке сура-раджа-ваджран
на трйакша-шулан на йамасйа дандат
нагнй-арка-соманила-виттапастрач
чханке бхришам брахма-кулаваманат

на — не; ахам — я; вишанке — боюсь; сура-раджа-ваджрат — молнии Индры, царя небес; на — ни; трйакша-шулат — остроконечного трезубца Господа Шивы; на — ни; йамасйа — повелителя смерти, Ямараджи; дандат — наказания; на — ни; агни — огня; арка — палящего солнца; сома — луны; анила — ветра; витта-па — владыки сокровищ, то есть Куверы, хранителя богатств полубогов; астрат — оружия; шанке — боюсь; бхришам — очень; брахма-кула — общины брахманов; аваманат — оскорбления.

О мой повелитель, я не боюсь ни молнии царя Индры, ни безжалостного, как змея, трезубца Господа Шивы, ни наказаний, которым подвергает грешников владыка смерти Ямараджа. Меня не страшит ни огонь, ни палящее солнце, ни луна, ни ветер, ни оружие Куверы. Единственное, чего я боюсь, так это оскорбить брахмана. Одна лишь мысль об этом повергает меня в трепет.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Рупе Госвами у Дашашвамедха-гхата в Праяге, ясно сказал, что того, кто наносит оскорбление вайшнаву, ожидают самые суровые последствия. Господь чайтанья сравнил вайшнава-апарадху с бешеным слоном (хати мата). Если бешеный слон ворвется в сад, он погубит в нем все: и плоды, и цветы, и деревья. Подобно этому, тот, кто нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, погубит все свои духовные достижения. Оскорблять брахмана очень опасно, и Махараджа Рахугана знал об этом. Потому он искренне раскаивался в своей ошибке. В материальном мире много такого, чего можно испугаться — молния, огонь, гнев Ямараджи, наказание трезубцем Господа Шивы и многое другое, — но еще страшнее то, что ожидает человека, оскорбившего такого брахмана, как Джада Бхарата. Вот почему Махараджа Рахугана без промедления спустился со своего паланкина и бросился к лотосным стопам Джады Бхараты, вымаливая прощение.

ШБ 5.10.24
тан ме бхаван нара-девабхимана-
мадена туччхикрита-саттамасйа
кришишта маитри-дришам арта-бандхо
йатха таре сад-авадхйанам амхах

тат — поэтому; ме — ко мне; бхаван — о почтенный; нара-дева- абхимана-мадена — безумием, порожденным гордостью от того, что получил тело царя; туччхикрита — оскорбивший; сат-тамасйа — лучшего из людей; кришишта — пусть милостиво явит; маитри- дришам — свою беспричинную милость, вызванную дружескими чувствами; арта-бандхо — о друг страждущих; йатха — как; таре — преодолею; сат-авадхйанам — непочтительное обращение с такой великой личностью, как ты; амхах — грех.

Поэтому, о почтенный, твои слова кажутся мне противоречивыми. О лучший друг страждущих, оскорбив тебя, я совершил тяжкий грех. Я кичился своим царским происхождением и, ослепленный гордыней, стал величайшим грешником. И сейчас я молю тебя: обрати на меня свой благосклонный взор и одари беспричинной милостью. Тогда я освобожусь от греха, который навлек на себя, нанеся тебе обиду.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что оскорбить вайшнава — значит перечеркнуть всю свою духовную жизнь. Он сравнивал такое оскорбление с бешеным слоном. Бешеный слон способен вытоптать целый сад, выращенный ценой немалых усилий. Поднимаясь по лестнице преданного служения, человек может достичь высочайшей ступени, но, если он по той или иной причине вдруг нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, вся эта лестница под ним рухнет. Не зная, кто такой Джада Бхарата, царь Рахугана оскорбил его, но после этого, будучи достаточно разумным, взмолился о прощении. Только так можно спастись от последствий вайшнава- апарадхи. Вайшнавы, преданные Кришны, по природе своей скромны и милосердны. Человек, оскорбивший вайшнава, должен тут же попросить у него прощения, иначе такой человек не сможет продолжать свой духовный путь.

ШБ 5.10.25

на викрийа вишва-сухрит-сакхасйа
самйена витабхиматес тавапи
махад-виманат сва-критад дхи мадрин
нанкшйатй адурад апи шулапаних

на — не; викрийа — материальное преобразование; вишва-сухрит — Верховного Господа, друга каждого; сакхасйа — друга (тебя); самйена — невозмутимостью; вита-абхиматех — того, кто полностью избавился от телесных представлений о жизни; тава — тебя; апи — поистине; махат-виманат — из-за оскорбления великого преданного; сва-критат — совершенного мной; хи — несомненно; мадрик — такой человек, как я; нанкшйати — погибнет; адурат — очень скоро; апи — даже; шула-паних — обладающий могуществом Господа Шивы (Шулапани).

О мой господин, ты — близкий друг Верховного Господа, благожелателя всех живых существ. Поэтому ты ко всем относишься одинаково и полностью сознаешь различие между телом и духом. Я возвел на тебя хулу, но ты не принял обиду близко к сердцу, ибо ничто и никто не может смутить твоего спокойствия. Однако меня это вовсе не оправдывает. Даже если человек обладает могуществом Господа Шивы, нанося оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, он обрекает себя на скорую гибель.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Махараджа Рахугана был очень разумен и знал, к каким тяжелым последствиям приводит оскорбление вайшнава. Вот почему он так хотел, чтобы Джада Бхарата простил его. На примере Махараджи Рахуганы каждый должен понять, насколько опасно оскорблять лотосные стопы вайшнавов, и всеми силами избегать подобных оскорблений. В «Чайтанья-бхагавате» (Мадхья, 13.388, 390) Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур говорит:
шулапани-сама йади бхакта-нинда каре
бхагавата прамана — татхапи шигхра маре
хена ваишнавере нинде сарваджна ха-и
се джанера адхах-пата сарва-шастре ка-и

«Даже тот, кто не уступает в силе Господу Шиве, держащему в руке трезубец, непременно лишится своего духовного положения, если посмеет оскорбить вайшнава. Так утверждают все ведические писания». То же самое сказано в других стихах «Чайтанья- бхагаваты» (Мадхья, 22.128, 55, 56):

ваишнавера нинда карибека йара гана
тара ракша самартхйа нахика кона джана
шулапани-сама йади ваишнавере нинде
татхапиха наша йайа — кахе шастра-вринде
иха на манийа йе суджана нинда каре
джанме джанме се папиштха даива-доше маре

«Того, кто возводит хулу на вайшнава, никто и ничто не спасет. Пусть даже человек силой может поспорить с самим Господом Шивой, но, если он поносит вайшнавов, его ожидает верная гибель. В этом сходятся все шастры. Тот, кто пренебрегает словами шастр и осмеливается хулить вайшнавов, будет страдать за это многие и многие жизни».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.10.17

нахам вишанке сура-раджа-ваджран
на трйакша-шулан на йамасйа дандат
нагнй-арка-соманила-виттапастрач
чханке бхришам брахма-кулаваманат

на — не; ахам — я; вишанке — боюсь; сура-раджа-ваджрат — молнии Индры, царя небес; на — ни; трйакша-шулат — остроконечного трезубца Господа Шивы; на — ни; йамасйа — повелителя смерти, Ямараджи; дандат — наказания; на — ни; агни — огня; арка — палящего солнца; сома — луны; анила — ветра; витта-па — владыки сокровищ, то есть Куверы, хранителя богатств полубогов; астрат — оружия; шанке — боюсь; бхришам — очень; брахма-кула — общины брахманов; аваманат — оскорбления.

О мой повелитель, я не боюсь ни молнии царя Индры, ни безжалостного, как змея, трезубца Господа Шивы, ни наказаний, которым подвергает грешников владыка смерти Ямараджа. Меня не страшит ни огонь, ни палящее солнце, ни луна, ни ветер, ни оружие Куверы. Единственное, чего я боюсь, так это оскорбить брахмана. Одна лишь мысль об этом повергает меня в трепет.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Рупе Госвами у Дашашвамедха-гхата в Праяге, ясно сказал, что того, кто наносит оскорбление вайшнаву, ожидают самые суровые последствия. Господь чайтанья сравнил вайшнава-апарадху с бешеным слоном (хати мата). Если бешеный слон ворвется в сад, он погубит в нем все: и плоды, и цветы, и деревья. Подобно этому, тот, кто нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, погубит все свои духовные достижения. Оскорблять брахмана очень опасно, и Махараджа Рахугана знал об этом. Потому он искренне раскаивался в своей ошибке. В материальном мире много такого, чего можно испугаться — молния, огонь, гнев Ямараджи, наказание трезубцем Господа Шивы и многое другое, — но еще страшнее то, что ожидает человека, оскорбившего такого брахмана, как Джада Бхарата. Вот почему Махараджа Рахугана без промедления спустился со своего паланкина и бросился к лотосным стопам Джады Бхараты, вымаливая прощение.

ШБ 5.10.24
тан ме бхаван нара-девабхимана-
мадена туччхикрита-саттамасйа
кришишта маитри-дришам арта-бандхо
йатха таре сад-авадхйанам амхах

тат — поэтому; ме — ко мне; бхаван — о почтенный; нара-дева- абхимана-мадена — безумием, порожденным гордостью от того, что получил тело царя; туччхикрита — оскорбивший; сат-тамасйа — лучшего из людей; кришишта — пусть милостиво явит; маитри- дришам — свою беспричинную милость, вызванную дружескими чувствами; арта-бандхо — о друг страждущих; йатха — как; таре — преодолею; сат-авадхйанам — непочтительное обращение с такой великой личностью, как ты; амхах — грех.

Поэтому, о почтенный, твои слова кажутся мне противоречивыми. О лучший друг страждущих, оскорбив тебя, я совершил тяжкий грех. Я кичился своим царским происхождением и, ослепленный гордыней, стал величайшим грешником. И сейчас я молю тебя: обрати на меня свой благосклонный взор и одари беспричинной милостью. Тогда я освобожусь от греха, который навлек на себя, нанеся тебе обиду.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что оскорбить вайшнава — значит перечеркнуть всю свою духовную жизнь. Он сравнивал такое оскорбление с бешеным слоном. Бешеный слон способен вытоптать целый сад, выращенный ценой немалых усилий. Поднимаясь по лестнице преданного служения, человек может достичь высочайшей ступени, но, если он по той или иной причине вдруг нанесет оскорбление вайшнаву, вся эта лестница под ним рухнет. Не зная, кто такой Джада Бхарата, царь Рахугана оскорбил его, но после этого, будучи достаточно разумным, взмолился о прощении. Только так можно спастись от последствий вайшнава- апарадхи. Вайшнавы, преданные Кришны, по природе своей скромны и милосердны. Человек, оскорбивший вайшнава, должен тут же попросить у него прощения, иначе такой человек не сможет продолжать свой духовный путь.

ШБ 5.10.25

на викрийа вишва-сухрит-сакхасйа
самйена витабхиматес тавапи
махад-виманат сва-критад дхи мадрин
нанкшйатй адурад апи шулапаних

на — не; викрийа — материальное преобразование; вишва-сухрит — Верховного Господа, друга каждого; сакхасйа — друга (тебя); самйена — невозмутимостью; вита-абхиматех — того, кто полностью избавился от телесных представлений о жизни; тава — тебя; апи — поистине; махат-виманат — из-за оскорбления великого преданного; сва-критат — совершенного мной; хи — несомненно; мадрик — такой человек, как я; нанкшйати — погибнет; адурат — очень скоро; апи — даже; шула-паних — обладающий могуществом Господа Шивы (Шулапани).

О мой господин, ты — близкий друг Верховного Господа, благожелателя всех живых существ. Поэтому ты ко всем относишься одинаково и полностью сознаешь различие между телом и духом. Я возвел на тебя хулу, но ты не принял обиду близко к сердцу, ибо ничто и никто не может смутить твоего спокойствия. Однако меня это вовсе не оправдывает. Даже если человек обладает могуществом Господа Шивы, нанося оскорбление лотосным стопам вайшнава, он обрекает себя на скорую гибель.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Махараджа Рахугана был очень разумен и знал, к каким тяжелым последствиям приводит оскорбление вайшнава. Вот почему он так хотел, чтобы Джада Бхарата простил его. На примере Махараджи Рахуганы каждый должен понять, насколько опасно оскорблять лотосные стопы вайшнавов, и всеми силами избегать подобных оскорблений. В «Чайтанья-бхагавате» (Мадхья, 13.388, 390) Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур говорит:
шулапани-сама йади бхакта-нинда каре
бхагавата прамана — татхапи шигхра маре
хена ваишнавере нинде сарваджна ха-и
се джанера адхах-пата сарва-шастре ка-и

«Даже тот, кто не уступает в силе Господу Шиве, держащему в руке трезубец, непременно лишится своего духовного положения, если посмеет оскорбить вайшнава. Так утверждают все ведические писания». То же самое сказано в других стихах «Чайтанья- бхагаваты» (Мадхья, 22.128, 55, 56):

ваишнавера нинда карибека йара гана
тара ракша самартхйа нахика кона джана
шулапани-сама йади ваишнавере нинде
татхапиха наша йайа — кахе шастра-вринде
иха на манийа йе суджана нинда каре
джанме джанме се папиштха даива-доше маре

«Того, кто возводит хулу на вайшнава, никто и ничто не спасет. Пусть даже человек силой может поспорить с самим Господом Шивой, но, если он поносит вайшнавов, его ожидает верная гибель. В этом сходятся все шастры. Тот, кто пренебрегает словами шастр и осмеливается хулить вайшнавов, будет страдать за это многие и многие жизни».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.11.3
на тасйа таттва-граханайа сакшад
варийасир апи вачах самасан
свапне нируктйа грихамедхи-саукхйам
на йасйа хейанумитам свайам сйат
на — не; тасйа — его (того, кто изучает Веды); таттва-граханайа — чтобы постичь суть ведического знания; сакшат — непосредственно; варийасих — очень возвышенные; апи — хотя; вачах — слова Вед; самасан — становятся достаточными; свапне — во сне; нируктйа — объяснением; гриха-медхи-саукхйам — счастье в материальном мире; на — не; йасйа — которого; хейа-анумитам — лишенным ценности; свайам — само собой; сйат — станет.
Проснувшись, мы не придаем своим снам большого значения, ибо понимаем, что сон — это призрак, иллюзия. И точно так же рано или поздно душа осознает призрачность материального счастья, будь оно в этой жизни или в следующей, на этой планете или на высших. Такая душа стремится постичь саму суть истины, и для этого ей уже недостаточно Вед, хотя они и содержат очень много важных наставлений.
КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.45) Господь Кришна советует Арджуне возвыситься над деятельностью, берущей начало в трех гунах материальной природы (траи-гунйа-вишайа веда нистраи-гунйо бхаварджуна). Именно ради этого нужно изучать Веды — чтобы подняться над деятельностью в трех гунах. Безусловно, в материальном мире гуна благости (саттва-гуна) считается лучшей: с ее помощью можно попасть на высшие планеты. Однако родиться на высшей планете — еще не значит достичь совершенства. Необходимо понять, что даже саттва-гуна не принесет нам истинного блага. Человеку может присниться, что он стал царем, что у него замечательная жена и дети, но, проснувшись, он сразу понимает, что это был всего лишь сон. Подобно этому, те, кто стремится к духовному просветлению, не ищут счастья в материальном мире. Если человек не понимает, что материальное счастье чуждо его истинной природе, он не сможет обрести таттва-гьяну, то есть постичь Абсолютную Истину. Такие люди — карми, гьяни и йоги — преследуют материальные цели. Карми целыми днями трудятся в поте лица, чтобы окружить свое тело всевозможными удобствами, гьяни размышляют о том, как выпутаться из сетей кармы и слиться с сиянием Брахмана, а йоги прилагают огромные усилия, чтобы приобрести мистические способности. Эти три группы людей стремятся к материальному совершенству, тогда как преданные, служа Господу, без труда достигают уровня ниргуны, и потому все плоды кармы, гьяны или йоги не представляют для них никакой ценности. Таким образом, на уровне таттва-гьяны находятся только преданные, и никто иной. Конечно, гьяни занимают лучшее положение, чем карми, однако это положение еще не совершенство. Сначала гьяни должен навсегда освободиться из материального плена — тогда он сможет встать на путь преданного служения (мад-бхактим лабхате парам).

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагватам 5.11. 4

йаван мано раджаса пурушасйа
саттвена ва тамаса вануруддхам
четобхир акутибхир атаноти
ниранкушам кушалам четарам ва

йават — до тех пор, пока; манах — ум; раджаса — гуной страсти; пурушасйа — живого существа; саттвена — гуной благости; ва — или; тамаса — гуной тьмы; ва — или; ануруддхам — сдерживаемый; четобхих — органами познания; акутибхих — органами действия; атаноти — распространяется; ниранкушам — непокорный, словно слон, которого не сдерживают стрекалом; кушалам — хорошее; ча — также; итарам — другое, то есть плохое, греховное; ва — или.

До тех пор пока ум живого существа осквернен тремя гунами материальной природы (благостью, страстью и невежеством), он подобен дикому, непокорному слону. Такой ум постоянно расширяет сферу своего влияния, побуждая органы тела совершать различные благочестивые и греховные действия. Из-за этого живое существо вынуждено оставаться в материальном мире и пожинать плоды своей материальной деятельности в виде разнообразных удовольствий и страданий.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «чайтанья-чаритамрите» сказано, что любая материальная деятельность — и благочестивая, и неблагочестивая — дает результат прямо противоположный результату преданного служения. Преданное служение приносит человеку мукти — свободу от оков материи, тогда как материальная деятельность, будь то благочестивая или нет, заковывает живое существо в кандалы материального рабства. В Ведах описываются разные виды благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельности, и, если ум живого существа поглощен такой деятельностью, оно обречено оставаться во тьме; ему не достичь абсолютного уровня. Чтобы исправить положение, недостаточно подняться с уровня невежества на уровень страсти или с уровня страсти на уровень благости. Как объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите» (14.26), человек должен подняться на трансцендентный уровень (са гунан саматитйаитан брахма- бхуйайа калпате). Только тогда он сможет достичь высшей цели жизни.

ШБ 5.11.5
са васанатма вишайопаракто
гуна-правахо викритах шодашатма
бибхрат притхан-намабхи рупа-бхедам
антар-бахиштвам ча пураис таноти

сах — он; васана — наполненный желаниями; атма — ум; вишайа- упарактах — привязанный к материальному счастью, то есть к чувственным удовольствиям; гуна-правахах — движимый саттва-гуной, раджо-гуной или тамо-гуной; викритах — искаженный вожделением и пр.; шодаша-атма — главный из шестнадцати материальных элементов (к которым относятся пять грубых первоэлементов, десять органов тела и ум); бибхрат — странствующий; притхак- намабхих — отдельными именами; рупа-бхедам — разнообразие обликов; антах-бахиштвам — самое лучшее или самое худшее; ча — и; пураих — с разными телами; таноти — проявляет.

Ум полон желаний, связанных с праведными и неправедными делами, поэтому им легко овладевает вожделение и гнев. Так в уме рождается привязанность к материальным чувственным удовольствиям, иначе говоря, он попадает под власть гун благости, страсти и невежества. Из шестнадцати материальных элементов, к которым относятся одиннадцать органов тела и пять стихий, ум главный. Именно он вынуждает живое существо рождаться в разных телах: полубогов, людей, животных, птиц и т.д. В зависимости от состояния своего ума живое существо получает тело, относящееся к высшим или низшим видам жизни.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Живое существо рождается в теле, принадлежащем к тому или иному виду жизни (которых всего насчитывается 8 400 000), из-за того что ум его оскверняют определенные материальные качества. Именно ум ввергает душу в водоворот благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельности. Живя в этом мире, мы словно барахтаемся в волнах материальной природы. Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур говорит об этом так: майара ваше йаччха бхесе', кхаччха хабудубу, бхаи — «Брат мой, ты — вечная душа, но сейчас ты во власти майи, и тебя уносят ее волны». То же самое утверждает «Бхагавад-гита» (3.27):
пракритех крийаманани
гунаих кармани сарвашах
аханкара-вимудхатма
картахам ити манйате
«Введенная в заблуждение ложным эго, душа считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершают три гуны материальной природы».
Все, кто ведет материальное существование, полностью зависят от материальной природы. Она навязывает душе свою волю, действуя через ум. Подчиняясь ее распоряжениям, живые существа постоянно меняют свои тела и скитаются по материальному миру на протяжении многих миллионов лет.
кришна бхули' сеи джива анади-бахирмукха
атаэва майа таре дейа самсара-духкха
ч.-ч., Мадхья, 20.117
Забыв о Кришне, душа оказывается во власти законов материальной природы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Джай Шрила Прабхупада! Вот как надо общаться с журналистами. :smilies: )

Как только пресс-конференция началась, оказалось, что многие из журналистов настроены враждебно. Молодой репортер, разозленный тем, как преданные выражали почтение, спросил, почему они, встречая Прабхупаду, прижимаются лицами к земле. Прабхупада ответил спокойно, не обращая внимания на агрессивное настроение репортера: 

— Преданные простираются в поклоне, потому что царство Бога предназначено для смиренных и кротких. Я учу их быть смиренными и кроткими. Моя обязанность — собирать поклоны, так же, как сборщик налогов обязан собирать налоги. 

Другой репортер, непочтительно, как на допросе, что, впрочем, обычно для людей этого типа, попытался раздуть вопрос о сборе пожертвований преданными на улицах Мельбурна. 

— Вы хоть представляете себе, какое огромное количество денег ваша секта собирает за год? — спросил он.

Прабхупада улыбнулся:
— Мы можем потратить все деньги мира.
— Харибол! — вырвался у преданных возглас одобрения.
— К сожалению, вы не дали нам ничего, — добавил Прабхупада, лукаво сверкнув глазами.

Преданные рассмеялись, а Прабхупада улыбнулся еще шире.
— В настоящее время, — продолжал Прабхупада, — мы тратим, по меньшей мере, 800000 долларов в месяц.
— На что, Ваша Милость?
— На проповедь по всему миру. Мы продаем своих книг на сумму не менее 40000 долларов в месяц. 

Одна журналистка спросила Прабхупаду, не хочет ли он поработать. Прабхупада поднял брови и посмотрел ей прямо в глаза.
— Мы работаем больше, чем вы — то есть, круглые сутки. Я старик, а путешествую по всему миру.

— Но разве вы не получаете большую часть своих денег путем попрошайничества? — спросил другой репортер.
Прабхупада покачал головой.

— Нет. Сами посмотрите. Даже вы не смогли бы трудиться больше, чем я. Я ведь старый человек, мне 79 лет, а я разъезжаю повсюду, объезжаю весь мир два-три раза в год. По крайней мере, вы точно не сможете столько работать. 

Услышав прямой и честный ответ Прабхупады, преданные разразились аплодисментами и возгласами «Джая! Харибол!»
Еще один репортер выразил свое неодобрение по поводу роскошной машины, ожидавшей Прабхупаду у аэропорта. 

— Ваша Милость, вы проповедуете очень аскетическую религию. Собираетесь ли вы жить так же аскетически и в Мельбурне? Мы знаем, что вас увезут отсюда на «роллс-ройсе».

— Мы не проповедуем аскетизм. Наша религия учит любви к Богу. — Прабхупада указал на модный костюм репортера. — Вы можете любить Бога прямо в этом костюме, ничего страшного. 

— Но ведь это религия самоотречения, не так ли?
Прабхупада слегка покачал головой.

— Нет, нет. Не самоотречения. Мы используем все, зачем же нам самоотречение? Мы используем то, что совершенно необходимо, вот и все.

Репортер и не думал отступать.
— А не лучше ли было бы вам передвигаться в машине поменьше, менее роскошной и претенциозной?

Но и Прабхупада не собирался сдаваться.
— Почему? Если вы предоставляете мне «роллс-ройс», почему я должен отказываться? Это моя любезность по отношению к вам, если я соглашаюсь принять его. Гуру — это представитель Верховного Господа. Кришна ездит на золотой колеснице. Что этот «роллс-ройс»? Жесть, резина, да дерево. Я говорю: «Этого «роллс-ройса» недостаточно!»

Преданные рассмеялись дерзкой открытости Прабхупады. Он не намеревался миндальничать с прессой и явно не испытывал ни малейшего смущения. Они пришли сюда за «жаренным», они хотели скандального материала, а он говорил с ними на языке холодных фактов. Его трансцендентный стиль общения совершенно сбил их с толку.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Исчерпывающий ответ Шрилы Прабхупады на тему падения души:


Падение души

В этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что на самом деле наше место — в духовном мире, с Кришной, а то ужасное состояние, в котором мы оказались в материальном мире, мы создали сами, подобно тому как но сне в уме человека порой могут возникать страшные картины. Отвечая на наше желание, Кришна дал нам возможность забыть о Нем (апрель 1972 года, Токио).




шри-шука увача атма-майам рте раджан
парасйанубхаватманах на гхатетартха-самбандхах
свапна-драштур иванджаса

«Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал: О царь, если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом? Эта связь подобна сну, в котором спящий видит, как действует его тело» (Бхаг., 2.9.1).

Многие люди допытываются: «Как могло живое существо пасть в материальный мир, если оно находилось рядом с Кришной?» Ответ на этот вопрос содержится и данном стихе. Падение живого существа происходит из-за влияния материальной энергии Господа. На самом деле душа не падает. Приводится такой пример: когда мимо луны проплывают облака, кажется, что она движется. На самом же деле она стоит на месте. Так и душа, являясь духовной искрой Верховного Господа, никогда не падает. Однако она думает: «Я упала; я материальна; я — тело».

Душа никак не связана с телом. Мы можем в этом легко убедиться. Тело проходит через ряд изменений, а затем умирает, но я остаюсь тем же самым. Мысль о том, что мы связаны с телом, появляется из-за влияния иллюзорной энергии Кришны. Эта энергия вступает в действие, когда мы забываем о Кришне.

Иными словами, наше ложное отождествление себя с телом — следствие того, что мы забыли о Господе. Мы хотели забыть Кришну, покинуть Его, чтобы наслаждаться материальным миром, и Кришна предоставил нам такую возможность. Например, если вы играете в спектакле и действительно ощущаете себя царем, вы сможете сыграть очень хорошо. Но если вы думаете: «Я — Карандхара*», вы не сможете убедительно сыграть роль царя. Вы должны ощущать себя царем. Если вы играете роль царя, вы должны верить в то, что вы — царь, иметь силу духа царя. Вы должны забыть о том, что вы — Карандхара. Тогда вы сыграете очень хорошо, и зрители это оценят. Но если вы думаете: «Я, Карандхара, играю роль царя», ваша игра не будет достаточно убедительной.


Итак, поскольку мы хотели играть роль Кришны, верховного наслаждающегося, Кришна дал нам такую возможность: «Хорошо, почувствуйте себя Мной». Это чувство: «Я повелитель, я царь, я Кришна, я Бог» — создано Кришной: «Ладно, если хотите играть роль царя, Я научу вас».

Задача режиссера заключается в том, чтобы вы прочувствовали роль. Однажды в молодости я играл Адвайту Ачарью в пьесе о Господе Чайтанье. Наш постановщик, Амритлал Бозе, все время твердил мне: «Почувствуй себя Адвайтой Ачарьей». Благодаря его усилиям мне удалось так хорошо сыграть эту роль, что все зрители в зале плакали. Хотя сама пьеса была довольно поверхностной, она произвела сильное впечатление на публику.

Точно так же у нас нет ничего общего с материальным миром, но иллюзорная энергия приучила нас думать: «Я индиец», «Я американец», «Я интеллектуал», «Я простой рабочий», «Я то», «Я это», «Я должен делать то-то», «У меня столько обязанностей». Все это различные виды иллюзии. Мы не имеем ничего общего со всей этой чепухой, но относимся к ней очень серьезно: «Я должен действовать так-то и так-то. Я то, я это».

Здесь объясняется: атма-майам рте раджан парасйа-пубхаватманах. «Если бы не влияние энергии Верховной Личности Бога, зачем было бы душе, обладающей чистым сознанием, связывать себя с материальным телом?» Во сне человек может закричать: «Тигр! Тигр! Спасите!» Если ря¬дом находится кто-то бодрствующий, он удивится: «Какой тигр? Чего ты кричишь?» Однако спящий действительно убежден в том, что на него напал тигр.

В этом стихе приводится пример сна: на гхатетартха-самбандхах свапна-драштур иванджаса. Невозможно объяснить связь души с телом иначе, как уподобить ее сну, и котором человек создает воображаемую ситуацию. Ему спится тигр, и он испытывает страх. На самом деле бояться нечего — никакого тигра нет. Это всего лишь сон.

Точно так же мы создали материальный мир и материальную деятельность. Люди постоянно поглощены суетой: «О, я управляющий; я владелец завода; я то, я это; мы знаем его политику; нам нужно обойти конкурентов». Все это подобно сну — свапна-драштур иванджаса.

Итак, если кто-то спрашивает: «Когда мы соприкоснулись с материальной природой?», ответ состоит в том, что мы с ней не соприкасались. Под влиянием внешней энергии мы лишь думаем, что связаны с ней. В действительности мы не падали. Мы не можем пасть. Мы лишь создали ситуацию, в которой думаем, будто пали. На самом деле эту ситуацию создал Кришна. Мы хотели подражать Ему, и Он дал нам такую возможность: «Хотите подражать Мне? Хотите изображать царя на сцене? Хорошо. Почувствуйте себя царем. Люди будут вам аплодировать: „О, какой хороший царь!"».

Каждый в материальном мире хочет играть какую-то роль. «Я хочу быть премьер-министром». «Я хочу быть крупным магнатом». «Я хочу быть начальником». «Я хочу быть философом». «Я хочу быть ученым». Люди пытаются играть эти роли, и Кришна предоставляет им такую возможность: «Хорошо, играйте».

Однако все эти роли — бессмыслица. Просто сон. Как только вы просыпаетесь, всё, что было во сне, исчезает. Нет никакого тигра и никаких джунглей. Точно так же, пока существует тело, душа может думать: «Я важный начальник. Я то, я это», но, когда телу приходит конец, все эти представления исчезают.

Шри Кришна говорит: мртйух сарва-хараш чахам — «Я всепоглощающая смерть». Подумайте о своей прошлой жизни, представьте, что вы были царем или кем-то вроде того. На основании «Бхригу-самхиты» было установлено, что в прошлой жизни я был известным врачом с безупречным характером и не совершил ни одного греха. Не знаю, может быть и так, но я об этом ничего не помню. Что же мы знаем? Я мог быть известным врачом с хорошей практикой, но где все это сейчас? Все ушло в небытие.

Наша связь с материей подобна сну. Мы не падали. Поэтому в любой момент мы можем восстановить свое сознание Кришны. Мы обретем освобождение, как только поймем: «Я не имею ничего общего с материей. Я просто вечный слуга Кришны». Порой, когда кошмар становится невыносим, мы просыпаемся. Точно так же мы в любой момент можем разорвать свою связь с материей, стоит лишь пробудить в себе сознание Кришны. «Да, Кришна –мой вечный господин, а я — Его слуга». Вот и всё. Таков путь. Большое спасибо.

Лекция 20 апреля 1972 Токио

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.11. 6-7
ТЕКСТ 6
духкхам сукхам вйатириктам ча тиврам
калопапаннам пхалам авйанакти
алингйа майа-рачитантаратма
сва-дехинам самсрити-чакра-кутах

духкхам — несчастье, порожденное грехами; сукхам — счастье, порожденное праведными делами; вйатириктам — иллюзию; ча — также; тиврам — очень суровое; кала-упапаннам — получаемое в должный срок; пхалам — последствие; авйанакти — создает; алингйа — принимая; майа-рачита — созданный материальной природой; антах-атма — ум; сва-дехинам — само живое существо; самсрити — материальными действиями и их последствиями; чакра-кутах — который обманом завлекает живое существо в круговорот.

Привязанный к материальному, ум обволакивает душу и переносит ее из одного вида жизни в другой. Это называется круговоротом материального бытия. Ум заставляет живое существо испытывать материальные страдания и наслаждения и, ввергнув его в иллюзию, подталкивает на все новые и новые праведные и греховные поступки, которые каждый раз порождают новую карму. Так душа становится обусловленной.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Счастье и горе, которые живое существо испытывает в этом мире, являются продуктом деятельности ума, находящегося под влиянием материальной природы. Окутанные иллюзией, живые существа вечно остаются в обусловленном состоянии, отождествляя себя с различными материальными телами. Такие души называются нитья-баддхами, вечно обусловленными. Причиной обусловленного существования души является ум, поэтому основная цель практики йоги — обуздать ум и чувства. Если человек обуздает свой ум, его чувства успокоятся сами собой, а значит, ему больше не придется совершать благочестивые и греховные поступки и пожинать их плоды. Когда наш ум устремлен к лотосным стопам Господа Кришны (са ваи манах кришна- падаравиндайох), то чувства сами вовлекаются в служение Господу. А если ум и чувства заняты преданным служением, у нас естественным образом развивается сознание Кришны. В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что тот, кто постоянно думает о Кришне, является совершенным йогом (йогинам апи сарвешам мад-гатенантар-атмана). Итак, ум (антаратма) подчиняется диктату материальной природы. Майа-рачитантаратма сва-дехинам самсрити-чакра-кутах: необычайно могущественный, ум обволакивает живое существо и низвергает его в волны материального бытия.

ТЕКСТ 7
таван айам вйавахарах садавих
кшетраджна-сакшйо бхавати стхула-сукшмах
тасман мано лингам адо ваданти
гунагунатвасйа параварасйа

таван — до тех пор; айам — эта; вйавахарах — временная роль (быть полным или худым, полубогом или человеком); сада — всегда; авих — явно; кшетра-джна — живого существа; сакшйах — свидетельство; бхавати — является; стхула-сукшмах — полный или худой; тасмат — поэтому; манах — ум; лингам — причина; адах — то; ваданти — говорят; гуна-агунатвасйа — увлеченности материальными качествами или свободы от них; пара-аварасйа — а также более высокого или более низкого положения.

Ум обрекает живое существо на скитания по материальному миру. Он ведет его через различные виды жизни, и под его началом живое существо совершает всевозможные материальные действия и считает себя человеком, полубогом, худым, тучным и т.д. Мудрые говорят, что именно от ума зависит, какое тело получает душа; он является причиной как ее рабства, так и освобождения.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Ум служит причиной материального рабства души, и он же может стать причиной ее освобождения. В этом стихе ум назван словом пара-авара. Пара значит «трансцендентный», а авара — «материальный». Если ум занят служением Господу (са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайох), его называют пара, трансцендентным, если же он занят поисками чувственных наслаждений, его называют авара, материальным. Сейчас мы находимся в обусловленном состоянии, и наш ум поглощен материальными, чувственными наслаждениями, но, если мы будем использовать ум для преданного служения, он очистится и вернется в свое первоначальное состояние, то есть всегда будет поглощен сознанием Кришны. В этой связи я часто привожу пример Махараджи Амбариши. Са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайор вачамси ваикунтха- гунануварнане. Чтобы обуздать ум, нужно полностью занять его деятельностью в сознании Кришны. Тогда мы с легкостью сможем обуздать и чувства. Например, язык можно использовать для того, чтобы прославлять Господа Кришну и проповедовать Его учение, а также принимать прасад — остатки пищи, предложенной Кришне. Севонмукхе хи джихвадау: тому, кто использует язык для служения Господу, не составит труда очистить от материальной скверны и остальные органы чувств. В «Нарада-панчаратре» сказано: сарвопадхи-винирмуктам тат-паратвена нирмалам — очистив свой ум и чувства, человек таким образом очистит всю свою жизнь и избавится от всех ложных самоотождествлений. Такая душа уже не считает себя человеком, полубогом, кошкой, собакой, индусом, мусульманином и т.п. Итак, тот, кто полностью очистил ум и чувства и посвятил себя служению Кришне, обретает освобождение и возвращается домой, к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.13.9-10

ТЕКСТ 9
квачин нигирно 'джагарахина джано
наваити кинчид випине 'павиддхах
даштах сма шете ква ча данда-шукаир
андхо 'ндха-купе патитас тамисре

квачит — иногда; нигирнах — проглоченная; аджагара-ахина — огромным питоном; джанах — обусловленная душа; на — не; аваити — понимает; кинчит — ничего; випине — в лесу; апавиддхах — пронзаемая (стрелами страданий); даштах — кусаемая; сма — поистине; шете — лежит; ква ча — иногда; данда-шукаих — другими змеями; андхах — слепая; андха-купе — в прикрытый сверху колодец; патитах — упавшая; тамисре — в ад.

В лесу материального мира на обусловленную душу нападает питон. Он либо заглатывает ее, либо давит в своих кольцах, и тогда она лежит в лесу, словно мертвая, забыв себя и ничего не понимая. Временами ее жалят ядовитые змеи. От их укусов она слепнет и, потеряв сознание, проваливается в темный колодец адской жизни, откуда ей уже никогда не выбраться.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: От укуса ядовитой змеи человек теряет сознание и уже не видит, что происходит вокруг. Это состояние идентично глубокому сну. В подобном же состоянии находятся все обусловленные души, спящие в объятиях иллюзорной энергии. В одной из песен Бхактивиноды Тхакура есть такие слова: ката нидра йао майа-пишачира коле — «О живое существо, доколе ты будешь спать в объятиях иллюзорной энергии?» Лишенные духовного знания, люди не понимают, что их жизнь в материальном мире подобна сну. Поэтому чайтанья Махапрабху говорит им:
энечхи аушадхи майа нашибара лаги'
хари-нама-маха-мантра лао туми маги'
«Я принес лекарство, способное пробудить от долгого сна все живые существа. Примите же святое имя Господа, Харе Кришна маха- мантру, и просыпайтесь!» Такой же призыв содержится в «Катха-упанишад»: уттиштха джаграта прапйа варан нибодхата — «О живое существо, придя в материальный мир, ты погрузилось в глубокий сон. Проснись же и воспользуйся даром человеческой жизни!» Погрузиться в сон — значит перестать понимать, что происходит вокруг. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.69) сказано: йа ниша сарва-бхутанам тасйам джагарти самйами — «То, что для всех существ — ночь, для владеющего своими чувствами — время бодрствования». Все в этом мире, даже обитатели высших планет, находятся во власти иллюзорной энергии. Никого по-настоящему не интересует, в чем смысл жизни. Кала-сарпа (время) усыпляет обусловленные души и держит их в невежестве, не давая проявиться их чистому сознанию. В лесу много ям и заброшенных колодцев, и тому, кто провалился в такой колодец, неоткуда ждать помощи. Человек остается там навсегда: он лежит в забытьи и его со всех сторон кусают змеи и другие существа.

ТЕКСТ 10
кархи сма чит кшудра-расан вичинвамс
тан-макшикабхир вйатхито виманах
татрати-криччхрат пратилабдхамано
балад вилумпантй атха там тато 'нйе

кархи сма чит — иногда; кшудра — ничтожные; расан — сексуальные наслаждения; вичинван — ищущий; тат — тех женщин; макшикабхих — пчелами, то есть мужьями или же другими членами семьи; вйатхитах — удрученный; виманах — оскорбляемый; татра — в том; ати — огромными; криччхрат — с трудностями (поскольку эти наслаждения требуют денег); пратилабдхаманах — получающий сексуальные удовольствия; балат — насильно; вилумпанти — похищают; атха — затем; там — то (объект чувственного наслаждения, то есть женщину); татах — у него; анйе — другие (распутники).

Ради мимолетного полового наслаждения человек ищет общества распутных женщин, и нередко ему приходится сносить оскорбления и побои от родственников этих женщин. Это все равно что пытаться набрать меда из улья и страдать от укусов пчел. А бывает, что он покупает женщину за немалые деньги, но какой-нибудь другой распутник отбивает или похищает у него этот объект наслаждений.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Мед диких пчел очень ценится, поэтому многие ходят за ним в лес, и зачастую пчелы нападают на таких людей и больно жалят. Подобно этому, те, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны, остаются в лесу материальной жизни, чтобы вкушать мед половых наслаждений. Распутный мужчина не довольствуется своей женой, ему нужно много женщин. Изо дня в день, невзирая на трудности, он ищет этот «мед», и случается, что родственники женщин нападают на такого человека и жестоко избивают его. Иногда ему удается подкупить их и получить возможность безнаказанно наслаждаться сексом, однако какой-нибудь другой распутник может похитить у него женщину или переманить, предложив ей что-нибудь получше. В лесу материального мира постоянно — как законными, так и незаконными способами — ведется эта охота за женщинами. Участникам Движения сознания Кришны запрещается вступать в половые отношения вне брака. Следуя этому правилу, преданные избавляют себя от множества неприятностей. Мужчина должен довольствоваться одной женщиной — своей законной женой. Без половых отношений вполне можно обойтись, но, если кто-то не может, ему позволяется удовлетворять свое вожделение с собственной женой. Тех же, кто распутничает, тем самым принося обществу беспокойства, ожидает суровое наказание.

----------


## Dimas

*Если наши вещи не имеют никакой ценности в обществе чувственных наслаждений, это не означает, что мы собираемся изменять наши принципы. Мы предназначены для удовлетворения Кришны, а не чьих-то чувств. Это должно быть принципом нашей жизни.
*
_Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Jadurani -- San Francisco 8 April, 1968
_Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 04.06.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.11.17

бхратривйам энам тад адабхра-вирйам
упекшайадхйедхитам апраматтах
гурор хареш чаранопасанастро
джахи вйаликам свайам атма-мошам

бхратривйам — грозного врага; энам — этого (ум); тат — того; адабхра-вирйам — обладающего громадным могуществом; упекшайа — пренебрежением; адхйедхитам — который обрел чрезмерную силу; апраматтах — тот, у кого нет иллюзий; гурох — духовного учителя; харех — Верховной Личности Бога; чарана — лотосным стопам; упасана-астрах — тот, чье оружие — поклонение; джахи — победи; вйаликам — ложного; свайам — сам; атма-мошам — скрывающего истинную природу живого существа.

Необузданный ум — злейший враг живого существа. Если дать уму волю, если не следить за ним, он будет становиться все более могущественным и в конце концов полностью подчинит себе живое существо. При всей своей эфемерности он обладает огромной силой и способен полностью скрыть истинную природу души. О царь, срази же этого врага оружием служения лотосным стопам духовного учителя и Верховной Личности Бога. Служи им очень усердно, не жалея сил.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Есть простой прием, с помощью которого можно победить ум, — не обращать внимание на то, что он нам говорит. Ум постоянно требует: «Сделай это. Сделай то», — но мы должны научиться игнорировать его распоряжения. Нужно не подчиняться уму, а, наоборот, постепенно приучать его подчиняться душе. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорил, что очень полезно каждый день, рано утром и на ночь, хорошенько колотить свой ум башмаком. Тогда мы сможем обуздать его. Именно к этому призывают все шастры. Иначе мы обречены всю жизнь плясать под дудку своего ума. Еще один надежный способ обуздать ум — это служить Господу, неукоснительно выполняя указания духовного учителя. В этом случае ум сам будет подчиняться нам. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Шриле Рупе Госвами, сказал:
брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кришна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа
ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.151

Наша истинная жизнь начинается тогда, когда гуру и Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, сажают в нашем сердце семя преданного служения. И если мы будем повиноваться указаниям духовного учителя, Кришна избавит нас от необходимости служить уму.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

По поводу первого твоего вопроса. Обоснованием сознания Кришны является то, что Бхагавад-гита есть древнейшее в истории мира духовное произведение о сознании Бога. Из авторитетных ведических источников можно понять, что Бхагавад-гита представляет собой вечную истину и впервые была явлена для нас, как минимум, сто двадцать миллионов лет назад. Какую же литературу во всей этой вселенной можно сравнить с Бхагавад-гитой? Второе обоснование состоит в том, что Кришну считают Верховной Личностью, и не только в последнее время, то есть, в последние две тысячи лет, великие ачарьи, такие как Шанкарачарья, Рамануджачарья, Мадхвачарья, Господь Чайтаньи и т.д., — но и ранее, в ведической литературе, созданной Вьясадевой, Кришну называют Верховной Божественной Личностью. То, что сказано Самим Верховным Господом, естественно, является и самым авторитетным. Что касается нас, мы ни в чем не изменяем утверждения Кришны. Поэтому мы тоже представляем собой авторитет. Например, два плюс два — это математическая истина. Тот, кто принимает эту аксиоматическую истину и действует на ее основе, сам является авторитетом. Стать авторитетом очень легко, нужно лишь следовать авторитету. Если кто-нибудь утверждает, что два плюс два равно трем или пяти, это мошенник. Это означает, что он не следует авторитету, поэтому сам не может стать авторитетом. 
(ПШП Арундхати, 2 ноября 1969)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.14. 9

квачич ча ватйаупамйайа прамадайарохам аропитас тат-кала- раджаса раджани-бхута ивасадху-марйадо раджас-валакшо 'пи диг- девата атираджас-вала-матир на виджанати.

квачит — иногда; ча — также; ватйа аупамйайа — подобной смерчу; прамадайа — красивой женщиной; арохам аропитах — помещенный на бедра (для полового акта); тат-кала-раджаса — плотской страстью, которой он охвачен в этот момент; раджани- бхутах — ночная тьма; ива — как; асадху-марйадах — не уважающий тех, кто наблюдает за ним свыше; раджах-вала-акшах — ослепленный сильным вожделением; апи — несомненно; дик-деватах — полубоги, ведающие разными сторонами света (например, Солнце и Луна); ати-раджах-вала-матих — тот, чей ум охвачен похотью; на виджанати — не знает (что многочисленные свидетели берут на заметку его бесстыдное поведение).

Иногда обусловленный человек видит перед собой представительницу прекрасного пола, которую называют прамадой, «сводящей с ума», и любуется ее красотой. В такие минуты ему словно смерч застилает глаза пылью. Бросившись в объятия женщины, человек под влиянием страсти лишается всякого благоразумия. Ослепленный вожделением, он нарушает религиозные предписания, ограничивающие половую жизнь. Не зная, что за его греховными поступками наблюдают полубоги, такой человек наслаждается во мраке ночи недозволенным сексом и не подозревает, какое его ждет за это наказание.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.11) сказано: дхармавируддхо бхутешу камо 'сми бхаратаршабха. Вступать в половые отношения разрешается только ради зачатия детей, а не ради наслаждения. Секс предназначен для того, чтобы на благо семьи, общества и всего мира зачинать хороших детей; в противном случае, ведя половую жизнь, человек нарушает религиозные предписания. Материалисты не верят, что природой кто-то управляет, и не знают, что, когда они совершают греховные поступки, полубоги видят это. Ослепленные похотью, люди вступают в недозволенные половые отношения и думают, что этого никто не видит. Однако представители Верховной Личности Бога прекрасно все видят и подвергают таких людей разнообразным суровым наказаниям. Сейчас, в Кали- югу, многие женщины беременеют именно в результате недозволенных половых связей и нередко делают аборты. Представители Верховной Личности Бога следят за мужчинами и женщинами, повинными в этом грехе, и строго наказывают их по законам материальной природы (даиви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратйайа). Тем, кто вступает в недозволенные половые связи, нет оправдания. Они будут расплачиваться за свои действия в течение многих жизней. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (16.20):
асурим йоним апанна
мудха джанмани джанмани
мам апрапйаива каунтейа
тато йантй адхамам гатим
«Снова и снова рождаясь среди демонических существ, такие души не способны приблизиться ко Мне, о сын Кунти. В конце концов они опускаются до самых отвратительных форм бытия».
Верховная Личность Бога никому не позволяет нарушать законы природы, поэтому те, кто занимается сексом вопреки предписаниям шастр, будут наказываться за это в течение многих жизней. Недозволенный секс приводит к нежелательным беременностям, которые, в свою очередь, приводят к абортам. Аборт — это очень тяжкий грех, и те, кто идет на такое преступление, в следующей жизни понесут не менее суровое наказание: их самих убьют во чреве матери. Всего этого можно избежать, если всегда оставаться на трансцендентном уровне, в сознании Кришны. Тот, кто обладает сознанием Кришны, не совершает грехов. Недозволенные половые отношения — это самый распространенный вид греха. Они рождаются из вожделения. Тот, кто соприкасается с гуной страсти, обрекает себя на страдания, которые будут преследовать его не одну жизнь.

----------


## Dimas

*Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26 ТЕКСТ 16*

ква вартате са лалана
маджджантам вйасанарнаве
йа мам уддхарате праджнам
дипайанти паде паде

ква - где; вартате - сейчас находится; са - она; лалана - женщина; маджджантам - когда тону; вйасана-арнаве - в океане опасностей; йа - которая; мам - меня; уддхарате - спасает; праджнам - хороший разум; дипайанти - освещая; паде паде - на каждом шагу.

*Скажите же, где та прекрасная женщина, которая всякий раз спасает меня, когда я тону в океане опасностей. Следя за каждым моим шагом и давая мне разумные советы, она много раз уберегала меня от беды.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Между хорошей женой и ясным разумом нет никакой разницы. Человек, обладающий ясным разумом, способен все тщательно обдумать и избежать многих опасностей. Как сказано в "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (10.14.58), в материальном мире опасности подстерегают нас на каждом шагу: падам падам йад випадам на тешам . В сущности, материальный мир не место для разумного человека или преданного, поскольку он полон опасностей. Настоящий дом преданного - это Вайкунтха, где нет опасностей и тревог. Ясным разумом обладает тот, кто старается развить в себе сознание Кришны. В "чайтанья-чаритамрите" сказано: кришна йе бхадже се бада чатура . По-настоящему разумным можно назвать только того человека, который обладает сознанием Кришны.

В этом стихе рассказывается о том, как царь Пуранджана искал свою верную жену, которая много раз помогала ему найти выход из опасных ситуаций, постоянно возникающих в материальном мире. Как уже было сказано, настоящая жена - это дхарма- патни . Иными словами, женщину, состоящую с мужчиной в религиозном браке, называют дхарма-патни; это означает, что она взята в жены с соблюдением законов религии. Дети, родившиеся у дхарма-патни, то есть женщины, вступившей в брак, освященный религией, наследуют имущество отца, тогда как дети, рожденные женщиной, не состоящей в религиозном браке, лишены права наследования. Дхарма-патни также называют целомудренную жену. Жену считают целомудренной, если до брака у нее не было никаких контактов с мужчинами. Женщине, которая в юности свободно общалась с разными мужчинами, очень трудно оставаться целомудренной. Как правило, ей это не удается. Если масло поднести к огню, оно растает. Женщина подобна огню, а мужчина - маслу. Но, если у мужчины целомудренная жена, с которой его связывают священные узы брака, она может оказать ему неоценимую помощь, когда он окажется в опасной ситуации. По сути дела, такая жена может стать для него источником разума. Когда у мужчины хорошая жена, вся семья занимается преданным служением Господу, а их дом становится настоящим грихастха-ашрамом, жилищем домохозяев, посвятивших свою жизнь духовному развитию.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.14.1

Когда Махараджа Парикшит попросил Шукадеву Госвами объяснить смысл притчи о лесе материального мира, Шукадева сказал: О царь, торговец постоянно думает, как заработать побольше денег. Иногда он приходит в лес запастись дешевыми товарами — дровами, глиной и прочим, чтобы потом выгодно продать их в городе. Точно так же обусловленная душа, снедаемая алчностью, приходит в этот мир в поисках материальной выгоды. Зайдя далеко в лес, торговец не всегда может найти дорогу назад, и, подобно этому, чистая душа, придя в материальный мир, оказывается во власти его законов, созданных внешней энергией по воле Господа Вишну. Так живое существо становится пленником внешней энергии Господа, дайви-майи. Пытаясь вести независимый образ жизни, оно блуждает по лесу материального бытия и избегает встречи с преданными, которые посвятили себя служению Господу. Одержимая телесными представлениями о жизни, обусловленная душа получает одно за другим тела различных типов, каждое из которых находится под влиянием материальной энергии и приводится в действие тремя гунами природы (саттва-, раджо- и тамо-гуной). Переселяясь из тела в тело, душа попадает то на райские планеты, то на средние (типа земли), то на низшие. Иногда она воплощается в высших формах жизни, а иногда в низших. В каждом теле ей приходится страдать. Эти страдания бывают разными: иногда очень суровыми, а иногда нет. Телесные страдания приходят к обусловленной душе в результате деятельности ее ума. Она использует ум и пять органов чувств, чтобы познавать окружающий мир, и эта деятельность определяет, в каком теле и в каких условиях жизни душа окажется. Таким образом, подчиняясь диктату внешней энергии, майи, обусловленная душа действует с помощью своих органов чувств и испытывает страдания материального бытия. Она пытается избавиться от страданий, но, как правило, безуспешно, хотя иногда ценой огромных усилий ей удается достичь временного облегчения. Поглощенная борьбой за существование, душа не способна обрести покровительство чистых преданных, которые, словно пчелы, собирающие нектар с прекрасных цветов, с любовью служат лотосным стопам Господа Вишну.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Самая важная мысль в этом стихе выражена словами хари-гуру-чарана-аравинда-мадхукара-анупадавим. Большинство действий обусловленной души в материальном мире заканчивается неудачей. Лишь изредка ценой огромных усилий ей удается достичь какого-то временного успеха, но в основном обусловленная душа не бывает счастлива: все свое время она проводит в борьбе за существование. Единственное для нее спасение — это принять покровительство гуру, духовного учителя, и с его помощью найти прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп Господа. Об этом говорил Шри чайтанья Махапрабху: гуру-кришна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа. Люди, ведущие борьбу за выживание в лесу материального мира, то есть в своих огромных городах, думают, что наслаждаются жизнью, но на самом деле это не так. Они просто испытывают различные страдания и удовольствия (чаще всего страдания) и всегда остаются несчастными. Они пытаются избавиться от страданий, но не могут, потому что погрязли в невежестве. Таким людям Веды дают следующее наставление: тад-виджнанартхам са гурум эвабхигаччхет. Прежде всего обусловленной душе, которая заблудилась в лесу материального мира и непрестанно борется за существование, нужно найти истинного гуру — того, кто всегда служит лотосным стопам Верховного Господа, Вишну. Если человек действительно устал от этой бессмысленной борьбы, он должен найти истинного гуру и, припав к его лотосным стопам, внимать его наставлениям. Тогда он сможет вырваться из этого заколдованного круга.
Кто-то может сказать, что в наше время сравнивать материальный мир с лесом не имеет смысла, так как в Кали-югу большинство людей живет в городах. Но ведь огромный город ничуть не лучше дремучего леса. На самом деле жить в городе даже опаснее, чем в лесу. Если человек оказался в чужом городе, где у него нет друзей или знакомых, ему будет еще труднее выжить, чем в лесу. На земле много больших городов, и в каждом из них люди день и ночь борются за выживание. Они носятся взад-вперед на машинах со скоростью сто километров в час лишь ради того, чтобы заработать на кусок хлеба. Каждое утро человеку приходится рано вставать, садиться в машину и с бешеной скоростью мчаться на работу. При этом он все время рискует попасть в аварию и нервы его напряжены до предела. Он сидит в своей машине, охваченный беспокойством, и постоянная борьба за выживание угнетает его. Представители других форм жизни, например кошки и собаки, тоже непрестанно борются за существование. Их жизнь несчастна и убога: она сводится к тому, чтобы найти себе пропитание. Или деревья — о них никто не заботится, поэтому они непрестанно страдают. В ходе борьбы за существование положение обусловленной души постоянно меняется. Сначала она живет в детском теле, затем детство сменяется юностью, юность — зрелостью, а зрелость — старостью. В конце концов тело приходит в негодность, и тогда душа вынуждена покинуть его и получить новое, относящееся к другой форме жизни.
Только человеческая форма жизни позволяет душе найти истинного духовного учителя и под его руководством обрести покровительство Верховного Господа. Движение сознания Кришны было начато специально, чтобы дать эту возможность всем людям, сбитым с толку недалекими лидерами общества. Только тот, кто принял покровительство чистого преданного, может положить конец своей борьбе за существование, которая приносит душе бесконечные муки. От этих мук невозможно избавиться, пытаясь улучшить свое материальное положение. Единственный выход — это служить лотосным стопам истинного духовного учителя и по его милости найти прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп Господа.

----------


## Dimas

Как представлять высшее, когда мы находимся на материальном уровне.

Что касается вашего вопроса, как можно писать для удовольствия Всевышнего, когда мы все ещё находимся на материальном уровне, то вы должны держаться точно линии ачарьев, и вы добьётесь успеха в представлении настоящей картины Сознания Кришны. Как только мы начинаем фальсифицировать или добавлять что-то от себя, всё дело будет испорчено.

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Hayagriva, 18 January, 1972
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 10.06.2013

----------


## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26 ТЕКСТ 22

парамо Шнуграхо дандо
бхритйешу прабхунарпитах
бало на веда тат танви
бандху-критйам амаршанах

парамах - свыше; ануграхах - милость; дандах - кара; бхритйешу - слуг; прабхуна - хозяином; арпитах - дарованная; балах - глупый; на - не; веда - знает; тат - то; танви - о стройная дева; бандху-критйам - долг друга; амаршанах - рассерженный.

*О стройная дева, когда хозяин наказывает слугу, тот должен принимать это как великую милость. Тот же, кто в ответ начинает гневаться, безусловно, является глупцом, ибо не понимает того, что его друг просто исполняет свой долг.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Говорится, что глупец, услышав добрый совет, как правило, отвергает его и, более того, начинает гневаться. Этот гнев сравнивают со змеиным ядом, потому что, когда змею кормят молоком и бананами, у нее только прибавляется яда. Змея, которую вкусно кормят, не становится более доброй и рассудительной, наоборот, она становится более ядовитой. Так и глупец, когда ему дают наставления, вместо того чтобы последовать им, начинает гневаться.


Шримад Бхагаватам 4.26 ТЕКСТ 23

са твам мукхам судати субхрв анурага-бхара-
врида-виламба-виласад-дхаситавалокам
нилалакалибхир упаскритам уннасам нах
сванам прадаршайа манасвини валгу-вакйам

са - эта (ты, моя жена); твам - ты; мукхам - твое лицо; су-дати - с красивыми зубами; су-бхру - с красивыми бровями; анурага - привязанность; бхара - несущий бремя; врида - женская стыдливость; виламба - распущенными; виласат - блестящими; хасита - улыбающаяся; авалокам - со взорами; нила - иссиня-черными; алака - с волосами; алибхих - подобная пчеле; упаскритам - обладая такой красотой; уннасам - с точеным носом; нах - мне; сванам - который принадлежит тебе; прадаршайа - покажи, пожалуйста; манасвини - о самая рассудительная из женщин; валгу- вакйам - ласковыми словами.

*Дорогая жена, у тебя красивые ровные зубы, и благодаря своей красоте ты выглядишь очень рассудительной. Сжалься же надо мной, отбрось свой гнев и улыбнись мне с любовью. Когда на твоем прекрасном лице заиграет улыбка, когда я увижу твои чудесные, иссиня-черные волосы и твой точеный нос, когда услышу твои ласковые речи, ты станешь для меня еще прекраснее, очаровав и покорив меня. Ты - моя высокочтимая госпожа.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Оказавшись под каблуком у жены, муж, которого пленила внешняя красота жены, старается стать ее покорным слугой. Поэтому Шрипада Шанкарачарья советовал нам не влюбляться в комок плоти и крови. Есть история о том, как один мужчина влюбился в очень красивую женщину и так надоел ей своими ухаживаниями, что она решила показать ему, из чего состоит ее красота. Назначив ему свидание, она накануне приняла слабительное, после которого весь день и всю ночь ходила в туалет, собирая испражнения в горшок. На следующий вечер, когда была назначена их встреча, она выглядела безобразной и истощенной. Придя на свидание, мужчина спросил ее, не видела ли она женщину, с которой он должен был встретиться, и в ответ услышал, что она и есть та самая женщина. Мужчина не поверил ей, не подозревая о том, что она потеряла свою красоту, приняв сильное слабительное, из- за которого весь день и всю ночь бегала в туалет. Когда мужчина стал спорить с ней, женщина сказала, что она выглядит некрасивой потому, что отделила от себя компоненты своей красоты. Когда мужчина спросил ее, как она сделала это, женщина сказала: "Пойдем со мной, и я тебе их покажу". С этими словами она показала ему горшок, полный жидких испражнений и рвоты. Так мужчина понял, что красивая женщина - это просто комок материи, состоящий из крови, экскрементов, мочи и других малопривлекательных вещей. Такова реальность, но, находясь в иллюзии, человек пленяется иллюзорной красотой и становится жертвой майи .

Царь Пуранджана умолял царицу сделать так, чтобы к ней вернулась ее былая красота. Он пытался оживить ее точно так же, как живое существо пытается восстановить свое изначальное сознание, сознание Кришны, которое необыкновенно прекрасно. Все прекрасные черты царицы можно сравнить с прекрасными чертами сознания Кришны. Когда человек восстанавливает изначально присущее ему сознание Кришны, он становится по-настоящему непоколебимым и достигает цели жизни.

----------


## Dimas

В Лос-Анджелесе мы отметили тенденцию, которая была основана на информации из книг Прабхупады о традиционной ведической культуре, где каждый домохозяин имеет Божества у себя дома. В то время мы обсудили эту тенденцию, чтобы начать своё собственное поклонение Божествам. Прабхупада пресёк это. Он вообще не одобрял это. На самом деле, он не только не рекомендовал, но он приказал, что это нельзя делать. Он сказал: "Наши домохозяева не достаточно чисты, чтобы поклоняться Божествам у себя дома. Подобный тип поклонения Божествам совершенно излишен. Необходимо сосредоточить свою преданность на храмовых Божествах. Не нужно поклоняться Божествам независимо". Тогда Прабхупада сделал очень убедительное замечание. Он сказал: *"Дети наших детей будут первым поколением, достаточно чистым, чтобы по-настоящему содержать Божества у себя дома"*.

Источник: Told by Ramesvara Dasa
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 13.06.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагватам 5.12.12-13

ТЕКСТ 12
рахуганаитат тапаса на йати
на чеджйайа нирвапанад грихад ва
на ччхандаса наива джалагни-сурйаир
вина махат-пада-раджо-'бхишекам

рахугана — о царь Рахугана; этат — это (знание); тапаса — благодаря суровой аскезе; на йати — не открывается; на — ни; ча — также; иджйайа — благодаря пышному поклонению Божествам; нирвапанат — или прекращению всякой материальной деятельности и принятию санньясы; грихат — благодаря безупречной семейной жизни; ва — или; на — ни; чхандаса — с помощью обета безбрачия или изучения ведических писаний; на эва — ни; джала-агни- сурйаих — благодаря долгому стоянию в ледяной воде или сидению под палящим солнцем в окружении костров; вина — без; махат — великих преданных; пада-раджах — пылью с лотосных стоп; абхишекам — посыпания всего тела.

О царь Рахугана, лишь тот способен постичь Абсолютную Истину, кому выпала удача осыпать свое тело пылью с лотосных стоп великих преданных. Чтобы приблизиться к Абсолютной Истине, недостаточно хранить обет безбрачия [брахмачарью], добросовестно выполнять обязанности домохозяина, покинуть дом и стать ванапрастхой, принять санньясу или же предаваться суровой аскезе (например, зимой стоять в ледяной воде, а летом сидеть под палящим солнцем в окружении костров). Есть еще много методов, с помощью которых люди пытаются постичь Абсолютную Истину, однако Абсолютная Истина открывается только тому, кто удостоился милости великого преданного.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Без милости чистого преданного невозможно обрести истинное знание и трансцендентное блаженство. Ведешу дурлабхам адурлабхам атма-бхактау . Чтобы достичь духовного совершенства, недостаточно следовать ведическим предписаниям. Нужно обратиться к чистому преданному (анйабхилашита-шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавритам) и заслужить его милость. Только тогда человек сможет познать Абсолютную Истину, Кришну, и свои отношения с Кришной. Некоторые материалистичные люди думают, что Абсолютную Истину можно постичь, просто живя дома и совершая благочестивые поступки, однако этот стих показывает, что они заблуждаются. Хранить брахмачарью (обет безбрачия) тоже недостаточно. Главное, что нам нужно, — это служить чистому преданному. Тогда мы непременно постигнем Абсолютную Истину.

ТЕКСТ 13
йатроттамашлока-гунанувадах
прастуйате грамйа-катха-вигхатах
нишевйамано 'нудинам мумукшор
матим сатим йаччхати васудеве

йатра — где (в присутствии возвышенных преданных); уттама- шлока-гуна-анувадах — беседы о славных деяниях Верховной Личности Бога; прастуйате — происходят; грамйа-катха-вигхатах — полностью вытесняющие мирские разговоры; нишевйаманах — которые слушают со всей серьезностью; анудинам — ежедневно; мумукшох — тем, кто серьезно намерен освободиться из материального плена; матим — медитацию; сатим — чистую и простую; йаччхати — даруют; васудеве — на лотосные стопы Господа Васудевы.

Кто же эти великие чистые преданные, о ком мы говорим? В кругу таких преданных никогда не услышишь разговоров на мирские темы — о политике, жизни общества и т.п. Чистые преданные беседуют только о качествах, воплощениях и деяниях Верховной Личности Бога. Они всегда прославляют Господа и поклоняются Ему с неослабным вниманием. Общаясь с чистыми преданными и смиренно внимая их беседам, даже тот, кто желает слиться с бытием Абсолютной Истины, со временем откажется от этого намерения и посвятит себя служению Господу Васудеве.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этом стихе приводятся отличительные признаки чистого преданного. Такого преданного нисколько не привлекают мирские разговоры. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху строго запретил Своим преданным беседовать на мирские темы. Грамйа- варта на кахибе: преданному не подобает без особой необходимости слушать и пересказывать всякого рода светские новости, ибо это пустая трата времени. Вот один из главных признаков преданного: у него нет никаких других желаний, кроме желания служить Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога. Мы основали Общество сознания Кришны именно для того, чтобы дать людям возможность круглые сутки служить Господу и прославлять Его. Члены этого Общества занимаются практикой сознания Кришны с раннего утра и до позднего вечера. Им просто некогда вести пустые разговоры о политических и прочих мирских новостях. Людей, которые интересуются политикой, и так много, преданные же заботятся только о том, чтобы искренне, добросовестно служить Кришне.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Я нашел путеводную нить, - понимание того, как, покинув материальное тело, вернуться «назад к Богу» и, чтобы забрать с собой своих современников, мужчин и женщин этого мира, я начал выпускать газету «Назад к Богу», как одно из средств достижения этой цели. Пожалуйста, не думайте обо мне как о чудаке или сумасшедшем, когда я говорю, что, оставив свое нынешнее материальное тело, вернусь «назад к Богу»! Это вполне возможно для каждого и для всех нас.
- Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Господину Раджендре Прасаду, президенту Индии

----------


## Dimas

*Потомкам обезьян, которых обычно называют шудрами, очень нравится общаться с себе подобными. Не зная об истинной цели жизни, они живут как хотят, и делают все, что им вздумается. Стоит им посмотреть в лицо друг другу, как они вспоминают о чувственных удовольствиях и их охватывает половое желание. Они постоянно заняты материальной деятельностью (грамья-кармой) и не жалея сил трудятся ради мирских благ. Так они совсем забывают, что жизнь коротка и что, когда она подойдет к концу, они опустятся на более низкую ступень эволюции. -Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.31*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Материалистов иногда называют шудрами или потомками обезьян, потому что их разум сродни обезьяньему. Их не интересует ни как протекает эволюция, ни что с ними будет после того, как их короткая жизнь закончится. Это уровень сознания шудры. Участники Движения сознания Кришны, исполняя волю Шри чайтаньи Махапрабху, стараются возвысить шудр до уровня брахманов, чтобы они узнали, в чем истинная цель жизни. К сожалению, материалисты из-за своей чрезмерной привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям не стремятся помочь нашему Движению, а некоторые из них даже выступают против него. Обезьяны любят мешать брахманам. Забыв о том, что однажды им придется умереть, потомки обезьян очень гордятся своими научными познаниями и материальным прогрессом. Слово грамйа-кармана указывает на действия, направленные исключительно на получение материальных благ и удовлетворение нужд тела. В наши дни каждый только и думает, как бы улучшить свое экономическое положение и окружить свое тело различными удобствами. Люди не хотят узнать, что происходит после смерти, и даже не верят в переселение душ. Если серьезно, с научной точки зрения, изучить законы эволюции, можно понять, что человеческая жизнь представляет собой ступень эволюционной лестницы, с которой можно подняться на более высокий уровень бытия, а можно опуститься в низшие формы жизни. В "Бхагавад-гите" (9.25) об этом сказано так:

йанти дева-врата деван
питриин йанти питри-вратах
бхутани йанти бхутеджйа
йанти мад-йаджино 'пи мам

"Те, кто поклоняется полубогам, родятся среди полубогов; те, кто поклоняется привидениям и духам, родятся среди этих существ; те, кто поклоняется предкам, отправятся на планеты предков; те же, кто поклоняется Мне, будут жить со Мной".

Мы должны построить свою нынешнюю жизнь так, чтобы в следующей жизни подняться на более высокую ступень эволюции. Те, кто находится под влиянием раджо-гуны, обычно хотят попасть на райские планеты. Такие люди не обладают истинным знанием, поэтому некоторые из них деградируют и после смерти попадают в низшие, животные формы. Те же, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости, способны встать на путь преданного служения и вернуться домой, к Богу (йанти мад-йаджино 'пи мам). Именно в этом заключается истинная цель человеческой жизни. Движение сознания Кришны призывает каждого разумного человека встать на этот путь. Вместо того чтобы попусту тратить время, пытаясь улучшить свое положение в материальном мире, нужно постараться вернуться домой, к Богу. Так мы решим все свои проблемы. В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (1.2.17) говорится:

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит сатам

"Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у него появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы сами по себе пробуждают в человеке добродетель, если он их правильно слушает и повторяет".

Нам лишь нужно следовать регулирующим принципам, вести себя, как подобает брахману, повторять мантру Харе Кришна и читать "Бхагавад-гиту" и "Шримад-Бхагаватам". Так мы очистимся от скверны низших гун материальной природы (тамо-гуны и раджо-гуны) и, избавившись от порожденной этими гунами алчности, обретем полное умиротворение. Находясь в таком состоянии, мы сможем постичь Верховного Господа и свои отношения с Ним и обрести высшее совершенство (самсиддхим парамам гатах).


*Подобно обезьяне, прыгающей с дерева на дерево, обусловленная душа "прыгает" из одного тела в другое. Охотник ловит обезьян и сажает в клетку, откуда им уже не вырваться, и точно так же душа, соблазнившись мимолетными половыми наслаждениями, развивает в себе привязанность к различным материальным телам и попадает в клетку семейной жизни. В семейной жизни у нее бывают праздники - мгновения, когда она наслаждается сексом. Так обусловленная душа теряет всякую возможность освободиться из материального плена. -Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.32*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (11.9.29) сказано: вишайах кхалу сарватах сйат. Удовлетворять потребности тела - есть, спать, совокупляться и защищаться - можно в любой форме жизни. В этих стихах говорится, что обезьяны (ванары) очень похотливы. У каждого самца обезьяны не меньше двух десятков жен, и он прыгает за ними с дерева на дерево. Поймав самку, он тут же спаривается с ней. Таким образом, главное занятие обезьян - это прыгать с дерева на дерево и совокупляться со своими женами. И то же самое делают все обусловленные души: они переселяются из одного тела в другое и вступают в половые отношения. Увлекшись этим, они совершенно забывают, как вырваться из сетей материальной жизни. Охотники ловят обезьян и продают докторам, чтобы те пересаживали обезьяньи половые железы другим, человекоподобным обезьянам. Люди идут на такую пересадку органов, чтобы восстановить свою половую потенцию, и платят за это докторам огромные суммы.

*Тело обусловленной души страдает от множества внешних условий, например от сильного холода или ветра. Ей также причиняют страдания другие живые существа и стихийные бедствия. Неспособная избежать этих страданий, обусловленная душа вынуждена их терпеть и потому чувствует себя очень несчастной, ведь она пришла в материальный мир наслаждаться, а не страдать. -Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.34*

*Заключая торговые сделки, обусловленные души обманывают друг друга, и этот обман рождает взаимную ненависть. Погнавшись за ничтожной выгодой, они жертвуют своей дружбой и становятся врагами.-Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.32*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: В "Шримад-Бхагаватам" (5.5.8) сказано:

пумсах стрийа митхуни-бхавам этам
тайор митхо хридайа-грантхим ахух
ато гриха-кшетра-сутапта-виттаир
джанасйа мохо 'йам ахам мамети

Материальная жизнь начинается с того, что обусловленная душа, подобно обезьяне, хочет наслаждаться сексом, и, когда она вступает в половые отношения, ее привязанность к материальной жизни усиливается. Теперь ей нужны самые разные материальные блага: дом, деньги, вкусная пища и т.д. Чтобы иметь все это, ей приходится обманывать, а обман сеет рознь даже между самыми близкими людьми. Так обусловленная душа иногда становится врагом даже собственного отца или духовного учителя. Тот, кто не следует регулирующим принципам, обязательно будет совершать неблаговидные поступки, даже если он участник Движения сознания Кришны. Поэтому я прошу своих учеников строго следовать регулирующим принципам, иначе наше Движение, призванное спасти падших людей этого века, не сможет развиваться из-за раздоров между его участниками. Те, кто по-настоящему хочет, чтобы Движение сознания Кришны росло и ширилось, должны всегда помнить об этих наставлениях и неукоснительно следовать регулирующим принципам, чтобы ничто не могло вывести их ум из равновесия.


*Путь материальной жизни усыпан терниями, и, идя по нему, обусловленная душа терпит бесконечные муки. Иногда она что- то теряет, иногда приобретает, но и в том и в другом случае ее на каждом шагу подстерегают опасности. Рано или поздно она разлучается со своим отцом: либо он умирает, либо судьба разъединяет их. Оставшись без отца, обусловленная душа еще сильнее привязывается к своим детям или к другим близким. Иногда она теряет способность здраво мыслить, иногда ее охватывает страх и она громко кричит, а иногда, увлекшись семейными делами, она чувствует себя вполне счастливой и даже поет от радости. Погрязнув в мирских заботах, душа не помнит, что давным-давно, в незапамятные времена, она разлучилась с Верховным Господом. Она бредет дорогами материальной жизни, которая полна опасностей и приносит ей одни лишь разочарования. Те, кто познал свою духовную природу, не желают оставаться в материальном мире и подвергать себя этим опасностям, поэтому такие души ищут покровительства Верховной Личности Бога. Пока обусловленная душа не встанет на путь преданного служения Господу, она не сможет освободиться из материального плена. Итак, материальная жизнь никого не делает счастливым. Чтобы обрести и.-Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.38
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Внимательно изучив образ жизни материалистов, любой здравомыслящий человек поймет, что в этом мире счастья нет и быть не может. Однако, из-за того что обусловленная душа с незапамятных времен идет опасным путем материальной жизни и не общается со святыми, она утратила способность здраво мыслить и хочет наслаждаться, живя в материальном мире. Иногда материальная энергия позволяет ей испытать мимолетное счастье, но в то же время постоянно наказывает ее. В "чайтанья- чаритамрите" (Мадхья, 20.118) сказано: дандйа-джане раджа йена надите чубайа. Материальная жизнь - это сплошная вереница несчастий, но иногда между ними бывают просветы, которые мы принимаем за счастье. Есть такое наказание, когда преступника то погружают с головой в воду, то вытаскивают. Хотя и то, и другое - часть наказания, преступник радуется, когда его вытаскивают из воды. Примерно то же самое происходит с каждой обусловленной душой. Поэтому все шастры советуют общаться со святыми - с теми, кто предан Господу.

`садху-санга', `садху-санга' - сарва-шастре кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа

ч.-ч., Мадхья, 22.54

*Даже кратковременного общения с преданными достаточно, чтобы обусловленная душа навсегда избавилась от страданий, которым она подвергается в материальном мире. Поэтому Движение сознания Кришны старается предоставить каждому возможность общаться со святыми. Все участники нашего Движения должны стать настоящими садху и спасать падшие, обусловленные души. Это лучшее служение человечеству.*

----------


## Dimas

Итак, чем дальше мы будем продвигаться в Кали-югу, тем её признаки будут проявляться острее, невыносимыми. Поэтому мы должны быть осторожными. Мы должны позаботиться о том, чтобы не возвращаться снова в эту Кали-югу (смех). Понимаете? Нужно использовать эту жизнь. Сейчас мы сознающие, обладаем сознанием Кришны. Оно должно быть использовано так, чтобы больше не возвращаться в Соединенные Штаты Америки, и больше не возвращаться в это проклятое место под названием планета Земля. Такой должна быть цель.
йад гатва на нивартанте тад дхама парамам мама
[БГ, 15.6]
Мы должны быть решительными, чтобы вернуться к Богу, Кришне, откуда никто не собирается возвращаться в это проклятое место. Необходимо знать, что это место проклятое. Если кто-то не полностью убежден, что это место проклятое, он не сможет добиться прогресса.

Источник: VedaBase => Sri Caitanya-caritamrta, Madhya-lila 20.318-329 — New York, December 22, 1966
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 12.06.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.12.16

тасман наро 'санга-сусанга-джата-
джнанасинехаива виврикна-мохах
харим тад-иха-катхана-шрутабхйам
лабдха-смритир йатй атипарам адхванах

тасмат — поэтому; нарах — каждый человек; асанга — отказом от мирского общения; су-санга — общением с преданными; джата — порожденным; джнана-асина — мечом знания; иха — здесь (в материальном мире); эва — даже; виврикна-мохах — все иллюзии которого разбиты вдребезги; харим — к Верховному Господу; тад-иха — о Его деяниях; катхана-шрутабхйам — повествованием и слушанием; лабдха-смритих — тот, чья память вновь обретена; йати — приходит; атипарам — к высшей цели; адхванах — пути, ведущего домой, к Богу.

Просто общаясь с возвышенными преданными, любой сможет обрести совершенное знание и мечом этого знания разрубить путы иллюзорного, мирского общения, что удерживают душу в плену материи. Общение с преданными дарует человеку возможность служить Господу, слушая о Нем и прославляя Его [шраванам киртанам]. Так можно пробудить в себе сознание Кришны и, уверенно идя по этому пути, уже в нынешней жизни вернуться домой, к Богу.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: чтобы освободиться из материального плена, необходимо прекратить общение с мирскими людьми и начать общаться с преданными. Общение с преданными позволяет человеку пробудить в себе сознание Кришны, и сейчас Движение сознания Кришны дает такую возможность каждому. Наше Движение берет на себя заботу обо всех, кто искренне хочет продвигаться по пути сознания Кришны. Мы обеспечиваем таких людей пищей и жильем, чтобы они могли, ни о чем не беспокоясь, развивать в себе сознание Кришны и вернуться домой, к Богу, уже в этой жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.8

ТЕКСТ 8
ом намо бхагавате нарасимхайа намас теджас-теджасе авир-авирбхава ваджра-накха ваджра-дамштра кармашайан рандхайа рандхайа тамо граса граса ом сваха. абхайам абхайам атмани бхуйиштха ом кшраум.

ом — о Господь; намах — почтительный поклон; бхагавате — Верховной Личности Бога; нара-симхайа — Господу Нрисимхадеве; намах — поклон; теджах-теджасе — силе любой силы; авих-авирбхава — яви Себя полностью; ваджра-накха — о Ты, чьи ногти подобны молниям; ваджра-дамштра — о Ты, чьи зубы подобны молниям; карма-ашайан — демоническое стремление стать счастливыми, занимаясь материальной деятельностью; рандхайа рандхайа — уничтожь; тамах — невежество, присущее обитателям материального мира; граса — изгони; граса — изгони; ом — о Господь; сваха — подношения; абхайам — бесстрашие; абхайам — бесстрашие; атмани — в уме; бхуйиштхах — яви же Себя; ом — о Господь; кшраум — биджа, или семя, мантр, обращенных к Господу Нрисимхе.

Я в глубоком почтении склоняюсь перед Господом Нрисимхадевой, источником всей силы. О Господь, Твои ногти и клыки подобны молниям, так истреби же демона наших желаний, связанных с кармической деятельностью. Появись в нашем сердце и изгони оттуда невежество, чтобы по Твоей милости мы, изнуренные борьбой за существование в этом мире, обрели бесстрашие.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (4.22.39) Санат-кумар дал Махарадже Притху такое наставление:
йат-пада-панкаджа-палаша-виласа-бхактйа
кармашайам гратхитам удгратхайанти сантах
тадван на рикта-матайо йатайо 'пи руддха-
срото-ганас там аранам бхаджа васудевам
«Преданные, которые неустанно служат пальцам на лотосных стопах Господа, с легкостью разрубают тугие узлы желаний, сопряженных с кармической деятельностью. Что же касается непреданных — гьяни и йогов, то, хотя они и пытаются остановить волны материальных желаний, для них это невероятно трудно, и потому все их попытки оканчиваются неудачей. Поэтому мой тебе совет: посвяти себя преданному служению Кришне, сыну Васудевы».
Каждое обусловленное живое существо в этом мире жаждет получить как можно больше материальных наслаждений. Ради этого ему все время приходится переселяться из одного тела в другое, и в каждом теле им движет необоримое желание наслаждаться плодами своих действий. Вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти способен лишь тот, кто полностью свободен от желаний. Поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами описывает чистое бхакти, или преданное служение, так:
анйабхилашита-шунйам
джнана-кармадй-анавритам
анукулйена кришнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама
«Тот, кто занимается трансцендентным преданным служением Верховному Господу, Кришне, должен делать это с любовью и быть полностью свободным от стремления к материальной выгоде, или успеху на поприще кармической деятельности и философских изысканий. Такое преданное служение называется чистым». Пока человек не избавится от всех материальных желаний — желаний, рожденных из тьмы невежества, — он не сможет посвятить себя преданному служению Господу. Поэтому мы всегда должны молиться Господу Нрисимхадеве, который убил Хираньякашипу, олицетворявшего материальные желания. Хиранйа значит «золото», а кашипу — «мягкая подушка» или «постель». Материалисты всегда стремятся окружить свое тело всевозможными удобствами, а для этого им нужно много золота. Хираньякашипу был типичным материалистом. Поэтому он причинял множество беспокойств великому преданному, Махарадже Прахладе, и в конце концов был убит Господом Нрисимхадевой. Каждый преданный, стремящийся избавиться от материальных желаний, должен смиренно молиться Нрисимхадеве, как это делает здесь Махараджа Прахлада.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.9

ТЕКСТ 9
свастй асту вишвасйа кхалах прасидатам
дхйайанту бхутани шивам митхо дхийа
манаш ча бхадрам бхаджатад адхокшадже
авешйатам но матир апй ахаитуки

свасти — благоденствие; асту — пусть будет; вишвасйа — вселенной; кхалах — злобные (почти все); прасидатам — пусть успокоятся; дхйайанту — пусть думают; бхутани — живые существа; шивам — о благополучии; митхах — между собой; дхийа — разумом; манах — умом; ча — и; бхадрам — спокойствие; бхаджатат — пусть испытает; адхокшадже — в Верховного Господа, которого невозможно постичь умом, интеллектом или органами чувств; авешйатам — пусть погрузится; нах — наш; матих — разум; апи — поистине; ахаитуки — лишенный всякой корысти.

Да воцарится мир и благоденствие во всей вселенной и да успокоятся все злонравные существа. Пусть каждый обретет умиротворение, занимаясь бхакти-йогой, ибо, встав на путь преданного служения, живые существа начнут заботиться о благе друг друга. Так давайте же служить трансцендентному Господу Шри Кришне, и пусть мысли о Нем никогда не покидают нас.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В известном стихе, посвященном вайшнавам, говорится:

ванчха-калпа-тарубхйаш ча
крипа-синдхубхйа эва ча
патитанам паванебхйо
ваишнавебхйо намо намах

Вайшнав подобен древу желаний: он способен исполнить любое желание того, кто нашел прибежище у его лотосных стоп. Махараджа Прахлада — идеальный пример такого вайшнава. Он молится не за себя, а за всех живых существ, и не только за добродетельных, но и за злобных и порочных. Он всегда беспокоился даже о таких злодеях, как его отец, Хираньякашипу. Махараджа Прахлада ничего не просил у Господа лично для себя, но он молился за своего отца-демона, чтобы Господь простил его. Таков вайшнав: он всегда думает о благе всей вселенной.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» и бхагавата-дхарма предназначены для тех, кто полностью свободен от злобы и зависти (парамо нирматсаранам). Поэтому Махараджа Прахлада в своей молитве говорит: кхалах прасидатам — «Да успокоятся все злонравные существа». В материальном мире злоба и зависть встречаются на каждом шагу, но тот, кто изжил в себе эти пороки, становится великодушным и заботится о благополучии других. У каждого, кто встал на путь сознания Кришны и посвятил себя служению Господу, ум полностью очищается от злобы и зависти (манаш ча бхадрам бхаджатад адхокшадже). Поэтому мы должны молить Господа Нрисимхадеву поселиться в нашем сердце: бахир нрисимхо хридайе нрисимхах. «Пусть Господь Нрисимхадева войдет в мое сердце и уничтожит все мои дурные наклонности. Пусть мой ум очистится, чтобы я мог спокойно поклоняться Господу и нести покой всему миру».
Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур написал к этому стиху замечательный комментарий. В нем говорится, что, вознося молитвы Верховной Личности Бога, люди всегда просят какого-нибудь благословения. Даже чистые преданные (нишкама) в своих молитвах просят Господа о благословении. Такой пример подает в Своей «Шикшаштаке» Сам Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху:

айи нанда-тануджа кинкарам
патитам мам вишаме бхавамбудхау
крипайа тава пада-панкаджа-
стхита-дхули-садришам вичинтайа

«О сын Махараджи Нанды [Кришна], я — Твой вечный слуга, но так уж случилось, что я пал в океан рождения и смерти. Смилуйся надо мной, вызволи меня из этого океана и позволь стать песчинкой у Твоих лотосных стоп». В другой молитве Господь чайтанья говорит: мама джанмани джанманишваре бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи — «О Господь, позволь мне жизнь за жизнью с чистой любовью и преданностью служить Твоим лотосным стопам». Вознося молитву ом намо бхагавате нарасимхайа, Махараджа Прахлада просит у Господа благословение, но при этом, будучи возвышенным вайшнавом, он не стремится получить что-то для собственного наслаждения. Первое его желание выражено словами свастй асту вишвасйа: «Да воцарится мир и благоденствие во всей вселенной». Он просит Господа одарить Своей милостью каждого, даже такого злобного демона, как Хираньякашипу. Чанакья Пандит говорил, что есть два типа злобных существ: к первому относятся змеи, а ко второму — такие люди, как Хираньякашипу, которые по природе своей враждебны к каждому, даже к собственному сыну или отцу. Хираньякашипу ненавидел своего маленького сына Прахладу, и тем не менее Махараджа Прахлада просил Господа благословить даже его отца-демона. Хираньякашипу терпеть не мог преданных, а Прахлада желал, чтобы его отец и подобные ему демоны по милости Господа избавились от своей природной злобности и перестали преследовать преданных (кхалах прасидатам). Однако беда в том, что кхалу, злобное существо, очень редко удается успокоить. Если кхалу первого типа, то есть змею, еще можно как-то усмирить с помощью мантр или специальных трав (мантраушадхи- вашах сарпах кхалах кена ниварйате), то озлобленного человека ничем не успокоишь. Вот почему Махараджа Прахлада молит Господа сделать так, чтобы в сердцах всех злобных существ произошла перемена и они начали заботиться о благе других.

Если Движение сознания Кришны охватит весь мир и если по милости Кришны все признают это Движение, образ мыслей злобных людей изменится и каждый начнет думать о благе других. Далее в молитве Махараджи Прахлады говорится: шивам митхо дхийа. Люди, связанные материальными отношениями, всегда завидуют друг другу, но в отношениях, основанных на сознании Кришны, нет места зависти: каждый стремится лишь помогать другим. Поэтому Прахлада молится, чтобы все живые существа очистили свой ум, сосредоточив его на лотосных стопах Кришны (бхаджатад адхокшадже). То же самое сказано в другом стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайох). И в «Бхагавад- гите» (18.65) Господь Кришна дает такой же совет: ман-мана бхава мад-бхактах — нужно постоянно думать о лотосных стопах Господа Кришны. Тогда ум непременно очистится (чето-дарпана-марджанам). Материалисты постоянно думают о чувственных удовольствиях, но Махараджа Прахлада молит Господа даровать этим людям милость, чтобы их образ мыслей изменился и они навсегда забыли о материальных удовольствиях. Если они будут думать только о Кришне, их жизнь переменится к лучшему. Кто-то может возразить, что, если каждый будет постоянно погружен в мысли о Кришне, тогда все вернутся к Кришне и в конце концов вселенная опустеет. Однако Шрила Вишванатха чакраварти Тхакур объясняет, что этого никогда не произойдет, так как живых существ бесконечное множество. Даже если Движение сознания Кришны освободит всех обитателей вселенной, она снова заполнится таким же количеством живых существ.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.10

магара-даратмаджа-витта-бандхушу
санго йади сйад бхагават-прийешу нах
йах прана-вриттйа паритушта атмаван
сиддхйатй адуран на татхендрийа-прийах

ма — не; агара — дом; дара — жена; атма-джа — дети; витта — деньги; бандхушу — среди друзей и родственников; сангах — общение или привязанность; йади — если; сйат — будет; бхагават-прийешу — среди тех, кому очень дорог Верховный Господь; нах — нас; йах — который; прана-вриттйа — необходимым для жизни; паритуштах — удовлетворен; атма-ван — обуздавший ум и постигший свою духовную природу; сиддхйати — достигает успеха; адурат — очень скоро; на — не; татха — так; индрийа-прийах — тот, кто привязан к чувственным удовольствиям.

О Господь, мы молим Тебя о том, чтобы наш дом, жена, дети, друзья, родственники, деньги и все остальное, что держит нас в тюрьме семейной жизни, никогда не казались нам привлекательными. Если у нас должна быть какая-то привязанность, то пусть это будет привязанность к преданным, которым дорог только Кришна. Тот, кто воистину познал свою духовную природу и подчинил себе ум, вполне доволен, имея лишь самое необходимое для жизни, и не пытается удовлетворять потребности своих чувств. Такой человек очень быстро совершенствуется в сознании Кришны, тогда как те, кто слишком привязан к материальному, встречают на этом пути множество трудностей.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Когда Шри Кришну Чайтанью Махапрабху попросили объяснить, в чем заключаются обязанности вайшнава, то есть человека, идущего путем сознания Кришны, Он тут же ответил: асат-санга-тйага, — эи ваишнава-ачара. Первое, что должен сделать вайшнав, — это оставить общество тех, кто не предан Кришне и кто слишком привязан к материальному: к жене, детям, деньгам и прочему. Так и в этом стихе Махараджа Прахлада молит Верховного Господа избавить его от общества непреданных — тех, кто привязан к мирской жизни. Если у нас должна быть какая- то привязанность, говорит он в своей молитве, то пусть это будет только привязанность к преданным.

Преданный не хочет, чтобы потребности его чувств становились чрезмерными. Безусловно, пока душа находится в материальном мире, ей необходимо поддерживать свое материальное тело, чтобы с его помощью можно было заниматься преданным служением. Поддерживать тело должным образом совсем нетрудно, если питаться кришна-прасадом. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26) Кришна говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахритам
ашнами прайататманах

«Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или воду, Я приму их». Преданным не подобает заниматься чревоугодием. Они должны питаться как можно проще, иначе их материальные привязанности будут лишь усиливаться и необузданные чувства вскоре начнут требовать все новых и новых материальных наслаждений. Тогда человек не сможет достичь истинной цели жизни — развить в себе сознание Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.10

магара-даратмаджа-витта-бандхушу
санго йади сйад бхагават-прийешу нах
йах прана-вриттйа паритушта атмаван
сиддхйатй адуран на татхендрийа-прийах

ма — не; агара — дом; дара — жена; атма-джа — дети; витта — деньги; бандхушу — среди друзей и родственников; сангах — общение или привязанность; йади — если; сйат — будет; бхагават-прийешу — среди тех, кому очень дорог Верховный Господь; нах — нас; йах — который; прана-вриттйа — необходимым для жизни; паритуштах — удовлетворен; атма-ван — обуздавший ум и постигший свою духовную природу; сиддхйати — достигает успеха; адурат — очень скоро; на — не; татха — так; индрийа-прийах — тот, кто привязан к чувственным удовольствиям.

О Господь, мы молим Тебя о том, чтобы наш дом, жена, дети, друзья, родственники, деньги и все остальное, что держит нас в тюрьме семейной жизни, никогда не казались нам привлекательными. Если у нас должна быть какая-то привязанность, то пусть это будет привязанность к преданным, которым дорог только Кришна. Тот, кто воистину познал свою духовную природу и подчинил себе ум, вполне доволен, имея лишь самое необходимое для жизни, и не пытается удовлетворять потребности своих чувств. Такой человек очень быстро совершенствуется в сознании Кришны, тогда как те, кто слишком привязан к материальному, встречают на этом пути множество трудностей.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Когда Шри Кришну Чайтанью Махапрабху попросили объяснить, в чем заключаются обязанности вайшнава, то есть человека, идущего путем сознания Кришны, Он тут же ответил: асат-санга-тйага, — эи ваишнава-ачара. Первое, что должен сделать вайшнав, — это оставить общество тех, кто не предан Кришне и кто слишком привязан к материальному: к жене, детям, деньгам и прочему. Так и в этом стихе Махараджа Прахлада молит Верховного Господа избавить его от общества непреданных — тех, кто привязан к мирской жизни. Если у нас должна быть какая- то привязанность, говорит он в своей молитве, то пусть это будет только привязанность к преданным.

Преданный не хочет, чтобы потребности его чувств становились чрезмерными. Безусловно, пока душа находится в материальном мире, ей необходимо поддерживать свое материальное тело, чтобы с его помощью можно было заниматься преданным служением. Поддерживать тело должным образом совсем нетрудно, если питаться кришна-прасадом. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26) Кришна говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахритам
ашнами прайататманах

«Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или воду, Я приму их». Преданным не подобает заниматься чревоугодием. Они должны питаться как можно проще, иначе их материальные привязанности будут лишь усиливаться и необузданные чувства вскоре начнут требовать все новых и новых материальных наслаждений. Тогда человек не сможет достичь истинной цели жизни — развить в себе сознание Кришны.

----------


## Dimas

*Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28 ТЕКСТ 2*

та экада ту рабхаса
пуранджана-пурим нрипа
рурудхур бхаума-бхогадхйам
джарат-паннага-палитам

те - они; экада - однажды; ту - тогда; рабхаса - стремительно; пуранджана-пурим - город Пуранджаны; нрипа - о царь; рурудхух - окружили; бхаума-бхога-адхйам - полный чувственных удовольствий; джарат - старым; паннага - змеем; палитам - защищаемый.

*Однажды грозные воины царя яванов стремительно напали на город Пуранджаны. Хотя в этом городе было все необходимое для чувственных наслаждений, его единственным защитником оказался старый змей.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Тело человека, предающегося чувственным наслаждениям, с каждым днем становится все слабее. В конце концов жизненная сила ослабевает настолько, что в этом стихе ее сравнивают с немощным змеем. Сравнение жизненного воздуха со змеем уже встречалось в предыдущей главе. Когда жизненная сила в теле слабеет, вместе с ней ослабевает и само тело. В это время предвестники смерти, грозные воины повелителя смерти Ямараджи, начинают яростно атаковать тело. Согласно ведическим принципам, человек должен до наступления этого времени уйти из дома и принять санньясу, чтобы до конца своей жизни проповедовать послание Бога. Тот же, кто остается дома и пользуется услугами любимой жены и детей, от избытка наслаждений с каждым днем становится все слабее. Когда к нему наконец приходит смерть, он оставляет тело, не имея никакого духовного багажа. В наши дни даже самый старый член семьи не уходит из дома из-за привязанности к жене, детям, деньгам, комфорту, апартаментам и т.д. Поэтому в конце жизни его охватывает тревога о том, кто после его смерти будет заботиться о его жене и как она справится с многочисленными семейными обязанностями. В результате перед смертью мужчина обычно думает о своей жене. В "Бхагавад-гите" (8.6) сказано:

йам йам вапи смаран бхавам
тйаджатй анте калеварам
там там эваити каунтейа
сада тад-бхава-бхавитах

"О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, оставляя тело, этого состояния он и достигнет в следующей жизни".

В момент смерти человек думает о том, что он сделал на протяжении всей жизни, и его мысли и желания в конце жизни определяют, каким будет его следующее тело (дехантара). Тот, кто очень привязан к дому, перед смертью, естественно, будет думать о своей любимой жене. Поэтому в следующей жизни он получит тело женщины и будет пожинать плоды своей благочестивой и неблагочестивой деятельности. В этой главе подробно объясняется, как и почему царь Пуранджана получил тело женщины.


---///---///---


*Шримад Бхагаватам 4.28 ТЕКСТ 3*

кала-канйапи бубхудже
пуранджана-пурам балат
йайабхибхутах пурушах
садйо нихсаратам ийат

кала-канйа - дочь Калы; апи - также; бубхудже - завладела; пуранджана-пурам - городом Пуранджаны; балат - силой; йайа - которой; абхибхутах - одолеваемый; пурушах - человек; садйах - тут же; нихсаратам - недееспособным; ийат - становится.

*С помощью этих грозных воинов Калаканья нападала на одного жителя города Пуранджаны за другим и выводила их всех из строя.*

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: На исходе жизни, когда на человека нападает старческая немощь, его тело становится ни на что не годным. Поэтому, в соответствии с ведической системой, каждый мальчик должен воспитываться как брахмачари, то есть все свое время он должен посвящать служению Господу и тщательно избегать общения с женщинами. Возмужав и достигнув двадцати-двадцатипятилетнего возраста, он может жениться. Это самый подходящий возраст для женитьбы, поэтому молодой человек способен тут же зачать крепких, здоровых сыновей. Сейчас рождается больше девочек, потому что юноши в половом отношении очень слабы. Мальчики рождаются в том случае, если муж в половом отношении сильнее жены, но если сильнее женщина, то у супругов родится девочка. Поэтому, если, женившись, мужчина хочет зачать мальчика, ему нужно следовать принципам брахмачарьи . По достижении пятидесяти лет мужчина должен оставить семью. К этому времени его сын уже станет взрослым, и отец сможет переложить на него семейные обязанности. Отойдя от дел, муж и жена могут покинуть свою страну и отправиться в паломничество по святым местам. Когда оба они избавятся от привязанности к семье и дому, жена возвращается домой, где о ней заботятся ее взрослые дети, сама же она больше не занимается домашними делами. А муж принимает санньясу и посвящает себя служению Верховной Личности Бога.

Такова идеальная система общественного устройства. Человек появляется на свет прежде всего для того, чтобы постичь Бога. Тот, кто не может следовать принципам сознания Кришны с самого начала жизни, должен научиться следовать им на ее исходе. К сожалению, сейчас люди не только не получают такого воспитания в детстве, но и в конце жизни оказываются неспособными оставить семью. В этих стихах участь таких людей сравнивается с положением, в котором оказался город Пуранджаны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 12.135

эи-мата пурадвара-аге патха йата
сакала шодхила, таха ке варнибе ката

эи-мата — таким образом; пура-двара — входом в храм; аге — перед; патха йата — сколько было дорожек; сакала — все; шодхила — были чистыми; таха — это; ке варнибе — кто может описать; ката — сколько.

Все дорожки за воротами храма тоже стали чистыми, и никто не мог сказать, как это произошло.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Комментируя описание уборки храма Гундичи, Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, будучи наставником всего мира, на Своем примере учил нас тому, как призвать Господа Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, в свое чистое и умиротворенное сердце. Если человек хочет, чтобы Кришна воцарился в его сердце, он сначала должен очистить свое сердце, как рекомендует Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в «Шикшаштаке»: чето-дарпана-марджанам. Особенно в этот век людские сердца нечисты, что подтверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: хрдй антах-стхо хй абхадрани. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал всем повторять мантру Харе Кришна, чтобы очистить свои сердца от накопившейся там скверны. Первым результатом этого будет чистота сердца (чето-дарпана-марджанам). То же самое утверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.17):

шрнватам сва-катхах кршнах
 пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хрдй антах стхо хй абхадрани
 видхуноти сухрт сатам

«Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у того появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы сами по себе пробуждают в человеке добродетель, если их правильно слушать и повторять».

Если преданный действительно хочет очистить сердце, он должен слушать о величии Господа, Шри Кришны, и прославлять Его (шрнватам сва-катхах кршнах). Нет ничего проще. Кришна Сам поможет очистить сердце, ибо Он уже пребывает в нем. Кришна хочет и дальше находиться в нашем сердце и руководить нами, но для этого необходимо, чтобы сердце наше было так же чисто, как храм Гундичи после того, как его убрал Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху. Поэтому преданный должен очищать свое сердце, как Господь очищал храм Гундичи. Так можно обрести умиротворение и сокровище преданного служения. Если же сердце полно соломы, песка, бурьяна и пыли (или, иными словами, анйабхилаша-пурна), Верховная Личность Бога не воцарится в нем. Сердце необходимо очистить от всех материальных мотивов, порожденных кармической деятельностью, эмпирическим знанием, занятиями мистической йогой и всеми прочими разновидностями так называемой медитации. Сердце должно быть полностью свободно от всех посторонних мотивов. Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит: анйабхилашита-шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавртам. Иными словами, не должно быть никаких внешних мотивов. Не следует пытаться улучшить свое материальное положение, постичь Бога с помощью умозрительных рассуждений, действовать ради наслаждения плодами своего труда, совершать суровую аскезу. Все это препятствует естественному развитию спонтанной любви к Богу. Если подобные желания присутствуют в сердце, следует понимать, что оно нечисто и недостойно стать обителью Кришны. Не очистив сердце, невозможно ощутить присутствие в нем Господа.

Под материальными желаниями подразумевается стремление выжать из материального мира как можно больше наслаждения. На современном языке это называется «экономическим развитием». Чрезмерное стремление к экономическому развитию образно сравнивают с соломой и песком в сердце. Если человек слишком поглощен материальной деятельностью, сердце его будет постоянно пребывать в беспокойстве. Как говорит Нароттама дас Тхакур,

самсара вишанале, дива-ниши хийа джвале,
джудаите на каину упайа

Иначе говоря, попытки обрести материальные богатства идут вразрез с принципами преданного служения. К материальным наслаждениям относятся большие жертвоприношения, призванные принести благоденствие, раздача милостыни, подвижничество, вознесение на высшие планеты и даже просто счастливая жизнь в материальном мире.

Современные материальные блага можно уподобить пыли материальной скверны. Поднятая вихрем кармической деятельности, эта пыль заполняет сердце. Так зеркало сердца покрывается пылью. Людей привлекает разнообразная благочестивая и греховная деятельность, но они не сознают, что из-за этого их сердца жизнь за жизнью остаются грязными. Если человек не способен отречься от желания наслаждаться плодами своего труда, следует понимать, что его сердце покрыто пылью материальной скверны. Большинство карми убеждено, что от последствий одной кармической деятельности можно избавиться с помощью другой. Это, конечно же, заблуждение. Тот, кто пребывает в подобной иллюзии, обманывает сам себя. Такую деятельность сравнивают с купанием слона. Слон моется очень тщательно, однако, выйдя из реки, сразу же набирает песка и обсыпается им. Если кто-то страдает в результате прошлой кармы, ему не удастся избавиться от страданий, просто совершая благочестивые поступки. Никакие материальные планы не смогут избавить человечество от страданий. Единственное, что может облегчить страдания человека, — это сознание Кришны. Когда человек вступает на путь сознания Кришны и посвящает себя преданному служению Господу, которое начинается с прославления и слушания о величии Господа, сердце такого человека начинает очищаться. Когда же сердце станет полностью чистым, можно будет отчетливо увидеть Господа, безмятежно восседающего на троне нашего сердца. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.4.68) Господь подтверждает, что Он пребывает в сердце чистого преданного: садхаво хрдайам махйам садхунам хрдайам тв ахам.

Рассуждения о безличном, монизм (слияние с бытием Всевышнего), философский поиск истины, мистическую йогу и медитацию сравнивают с песком. Все это лишь раздражает сердце. Всем этим мы не доставляем Верховной Личности Бога никакого удовольствия и лишаем Господа возможности спокойно восседать в наших сердцах. Наоборот, подобная деятельность только беспокоит Господа. Иногда начинающие йоги и гьяни повторяют маха-мантру Харе Кришна в качестве прелюдии к другим видам духовной практики. Однако потом они перестают повторять святые имена, ошибочно полагая, что уже избавились от уз материального бытия. Они не понимают, что образ Господа или имя Господа является высшей целью. Таким неудачникам не суждено снискать благосклонность Верховной Личности Бога, так как они ничего не знают о преданном служении. Господь Кришна говорит о них в «Бхагавад-гите» (16.19):

тан ахам двишатах круран
 самсарешу нарадхаман
кшипамй аджасрам ашубхан
 асуришв эва йонишу

«Их, завистливых и злонравных, самых низких среди людей, Я навеки низвергаю в океан материального существования, обрекая их рождаться среди различных демонических форм жизни».

Собственным примером Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху показал нам, что следует тщательно собрать все песчинки и выбросить их. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху также убрал территорию вокруг храма, чтобы песок снова не попал внутрь. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур в связи с этим говорит, что, даже если человек избавился от стремления к кармической деятельности, иногда в его сердце снова возникают тонкие материальные желания. Так, преданные нередко думают о том, что нужно заняться бизнесом, чтобы улучшить свое преданное служение. Однако подобное осквернение настолько сильно, что из него могут развиться такие заблуждения, как кути-нати (критиканство), пратиштхаша (стремление к славе и высокому положению), джива-химса (желание причинять боль другим живым существам), нишиддхачара (привычки, запрещенные шастрами), кама (стремление к материальной выгоде) и пуджа (жажда популярности). Слово кути-нати означает «лицемерие». Примером пратиштхаши служат попытки имитировать Шрилу Харидаса Тхакура, живя в уединении. Истинным мотивом такого поведения может быть стремление к славе — иными словами, человек может ожидать, что, просто благодаря его уединенному образу жизни, глупцы станут почитать его, как Харидаса Тхакура. Все эти желания материальны. Начинающего преданного непременно будут атаковать и другие материальные желания, а именно влечение к женщинам и деньгам. Так сердце неофита снова наполняется скверной и становится таким же черствым, как сердце материалиста. Постепенно у него появляется желание стяжать славу великого преданного или аватары (воплощения Бога).

Слово джива-химса (причинение вреда другим живым существам) в действительности означает прекращение проповеди сознания Кришны. Проповедь называют паропакарой, то есть деятельностью, несущей благо другим людям. Людей, которые не знают о том, какое благо несет преданное служение, следует просвещать через проповедь. Когда преданный прекращает проповедовать и удаляется в уединенное место, он действует на материальном уровне. Тот, кто хочет пойти на компромисс с майявади, тоже действует на материальном уровне. Преданный никогда не должен идти на компромисс с непреданными. Став профессиональным гуру, йогом-мистиком или магом, можно ввести в заблуждение недалеких людей и заслужить репутацию великого мистика, однако все это сравнивают с пылью, соломой и песком в сердце. Кроме того, необходимо следовать регулирующим принципам и не стремиться к недозволенным половым отношениям, азартным играм, принятию одурманивающих веществ и употреблению в пищу мяса.

Чтобы подать людям пример, Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху убрал храм дважды. Вторая уборка была более тщательной. Ее цель заключалась в том, чтобы устранить с пути преданного служения все препятствия. Господь убирал храм с большой решимостью — Он даже использовал Свою одежду в качестве тряпки. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам следил за тем, чтобы храм был вымыт до состояния чистого мрамора. От чистого мрамора веет прохладой. Подобно этому, преданное служение избавляет от всех беспокойств, доставляемых материальной скверной. Иными словами, преданное служение — это метод, позволяющий остудить ум. Ум становится спокойным и безукоризненно чистым, когда не стремится больше ни к чему, кроме преданного служения.

Даже когда ум свободен от всей скверны, иногда в нем остаются тонкие желания, например склонность к имперсонализму, монизму, благополучию и четырем целям религии (дхарме, артхе, каме и мокше). Все эти желания подобны пятнам на чистой ткани. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху хотел удалить также и их.

Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху на практике показал нам, как можно очистить свое сердце. Очистив сердце, необходимо пригласить в него Господа Шри Кришну и устроить в честь этого праздник с раздачей прасада и пением маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учил всех преданных на собственном примере. На каждом, кто распространяет учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, лежит такая же ответственность. В ходе уборки Господь Сам отчитывал и хвалил разных вайшнавов, и те, кто занимает положение ачарьи, должны учиться у Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, как следует показывать пример преданным. Господь был очень доволен теми, кто убирал храм, очищая его от накопившегося там сора. Это называется анартха-нивритти, очищение сердца от всего нежелательного. Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху убирал Гундича-мандир, показывая нам, как можно очистить и успокоить свое сердце, чтобы Господь Шри Кришна мог безмятежно восседать в нем.

----------


## Dimas

*Итак, преданный должен знать, кто такой Кришна. Они рисуют Кришну как того, кто просто обнимает Радхарани. И всё. Это очень отвратительно. Эти негодяи принимают отношения Радхи и Кришны как отношения обычного парня и девушки. Они не понимают. Таких картинок надо избегать. Кришна это контролирующий. Пусть будет изображение, где Кришна контролирует всю вселенную. Необходимо такое изображение, не эти дешевые картинки, имитирующие наше грязное поведение с парнями и девушками. Мы не хотим таких картинок. Мы хотим изображений, как Кришна контролирует, как Он контролирует дела вселенной. 
*
===> Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.41 (3 мая 1973, Лос-Анджелес)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.18.11

йат-санга-лабдхам ниджа-вирйа-ваибхавам
тиртхам мухух самспришатам хи манасам
харатй аджо 'нтах шрутибхир гато 'нгаджам
ко ваи на севета мукунда-викрамам

йат — с которыми (преданными); санга-лабдхам — к обретаемому благодаря общению; ниджа-вирйа-ваибхавам — к обладающему необыкновенным могуществом; тиртхам — к святому месту (или к воде Ганги); мухух — снова и снова; самспришатам — тех, кто прикасается; хи — несомненно; манасам — все нечистое в уме; харати — уничтожает; аджах — верховный нерожденный; антах — внутрь (сердца); шрутибхих — через уши; гатах — вошедший; анга-джам — порожденное телом (грязь или инфекция); ках — кто; ваи — поистине; на — не; севета — станет служить; мукунда-викрамам — славным деяниям Мукунды, Верховной Личности Бога.

Общаясь с теми, кто всего себя отдал на волю Верховного Господа, Мукунды, можно услышать о Его великих деяниях и проникнуть в их смысл. Деяния Мукунды обладают таким могуществом, что, просто слушая о них, человек общается с Самим Господом. Если он регулярно и с огромным желанием слушает повествования о славных деяниях Господа, то Абсолютная Истина, Личность Бога, в Своем звуковом воплощении войдет в его сердце и очистит его от всякой скверны. Вода Ганги способна очистить тело и исцелить недуги, но, чтобы очистить сердце, тому, кто просто омывается в Ганге или посещает святые места, потребуется очень много времени. Какой же здравомыслящий человек откажется от общения с преданными, позволяющего быстро достичь совершенства?

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Регулярно омываясь в Ганге, человек может излечиться от многих болезней, однако таким образом невозможно очистить ум, который переполнен мирскими привязанностями и потому является источником всевозможной материальной скверны. Но кто непосредственно общается с Верховным Господом, слушая о Его деяниях, тот изгоняет из своего ума всю скверну и очень скоро обретает сознание Кришны. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.17) Сута Госвами подтверждает это:

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит-сатам

Верховный Господь пребывает в сердце каждого, и Ему очень нравится, когда кто-то слушает о Его деяниях. Господь Сам очищает ум такого человека. Хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани видхуноти: Он изгоняет из ума все нечистоты. Именно эти скопившиеся в уме нечистоты заставляют живое существо влачить материальное существование. Тот, кто очистил свой ум, сразу возвращается в свое изначальное положение — в сознание Кришны — и достигает таким образом высшей цели жизни. Поэтому все великие святые, идущие путем преданного служения, подчеркивают важность метода слушания. Шри чайтанья Махапрабху положил начало совместному пению мантры Харе Кришна, чтобы дать каждому возможность услышать святое имя Кришны, ибо, слыша звуки мантры — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, — живое существо очищается (чето-дарпана-марджанам). Вот почему во всех странах мира участники Движения сознания Кришны занимаются главным образом тем, что повторяют и поют мантру Харе Кришна.

Очищая свой ум повторением мантры Харе Кришна, человек постепенно развивает в себе сознание Кришны. Он читает «Бхагавад-гиту», «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «чайтанья-чаритамриту», «Нектар преданности» и все больше и больше очищается от материальной скверны. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.18) сказано:

нашта-прайешв абхадрешу
нитйам бхагавата-севайа
бхагаватй уттама-шлоке
бхактир бхавати наиштхики

«Регулярно слушая «Бхагаватам» и служа чистому преданному, человек почти полностью очищает свое сердце от материальной скверны, и тогда любовное служение Господу, чье величие воспевают в изысканных, божественных стихах, навеки утверждается в его сердце». Таким образом, просто слушая о великих деяниях Господа, преданный почти полностью очищает свое сердце от материальной скверны, и ему открывается его изначальное положение — положение неотъемлемой частицы и вечного слуги Господа. Тот, кто преданно служит Господу, постепенно выходит из-под влияния гун страсти и невежества и начинает действовать исключительно в гуне благости. Такой человек становится счастливым и уверенно продвигается по пути сознания Кришны.

Все великие ачарьи призывают давать людям возможность слушать о Верховном Господе, ибо каждый, кто слушает о Нем, непременно достигнет совершенства. Чем больше мы очищаем свое сердце от скверны материальных привязанностей, тем больше нас привлекает имя Кришны, Его облик, качества, атрибуты и деяния. Этот принцип положен в основу Движения сознания Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.24.20

йасйа ха вава кшута-патана-праскхаланадишу вивашах сакрин намабхигринан пурушах карма-бандханам анджаса видхуноти йасйа хаива пратибадханам мумукшаво 'нйатхаивопалабханте.

йасйа — которого; ха вава — поистине; кшута — в голоде; патана — падая; праскхалана-адишу — спотыкаясь; вивашах — беспомощный; сакрит — один раз; нама абхигринан — произнесший святое имя Господа; пурушах — человек; карма-бандханам — рабство кармической деятельности; анджаса — полностью; видхуноти — смывает; йасйа — которого; ха — определенно; эва — так; пратибадханам — сопротивление; мумукшавах — стремящихся к освобождению; анйатха — иначе; эва — несомненно; упалабханте — испытывают.

Если человек, споткнувшись, упав или ослабев от голода, хотя бы раз, будь то намеренно или случайно, произнесет святое имя Господа, он сразу избавится от всех последствий своих прошлых поступков. Карми, запутавшиеся в сетях мирских дел, пытаются вырваться из них с помощью мистической йоги или других методов, однако их путь усыпан терниями.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Было бы неверным считать, что, прежде чем встать на путь преданного служения, человек должен отдать Верховной Личности Бога все свое имущество и обрести освобождение. К преданному освобождение приходит само, без особых усилий с его стороны. Махараджа Бали вновь обрел все свои богатства, однако это не было наградой за его щедрое пожертвование Господу. Когда человек, избавившись от материальных желаний и корысти, становится преданным, он принимает все открывающиеся перед ним возможности, будь то материальные или духовные, как благословение Господа, поэтому ничто не может помешать ему служить Господу. Материальные блага (бхукти) и освобождение (мукти) — это всего лишь побочные результаты преданного служения. Чтобы получить мукти, преданному не нужно прилагать дополнительные усилия. Шрила Билвамангала Тхакур сказал: муктих свайам мукулитанджали севате 'сман — чистому преданному нет нужды стремиться к мукти, ибо мукти и так всегда готово служить ему.

Об этом говорит и Харидас Тхакур в стихах из «чайтанья-чаритамриты» (Антья, 3.177 - 188). Он объясняет, чего достигает тот, кто повторяет святое имя Господа.

кеха бале, — `нама хаите хайа папа-кшайа'
кеха бале, — `нама хаите дживера мокша хайа'

Одни утверждают, что, повторяя святое имя Господа, человек избавляется от последствий своих грехов, а другие считают, что повторение святого имени Господа освобождает от материального рабства.

харидаса кахена, — «намера эи дуи пхала найа
намера пхале кришна-паде према упаджайа

Но Харидас Тхакур говорит, что повторять святое имя Господа нужно не для того, чтобы освободиться от материального рабства или искупить свои грехи. Истинный результат повторения святого имени Господа — это сознание Кришны, или желание служить Господу с любовью и преданностью, которое пробуждается в нашем сердце.

анушангика пхала намера — `мукти', `папа-наша'
тахара дриштанта йаичхе сурйера пракаша

По словам Харидаса Тхакура, и освобождение, и искупление грехов — это лишь побочные результаты повторения святого имени Господа. Если человек произносит святое имя чисто, без оскорблений, он начинает с любовью служить Верховной Личности Бога. В этой связи Харидас Тхакур привел стих, в котором святое имя по своему могуществу сравнивается с солнцем:

амхах самхарад акхилам сакрид
удайад эва сакала-локасйа
таранир ива тимира-джаладхим
джайати джаган-мангалам харер нама

«Когда восходит солнце, ночная тьма, подобная бескрайнему океану, мгновенно рассеивается, и точно так же все грехи человека исчезают без следа, стоит ему лишь раз без оскорблений произнести святое имя Господа. Слава святому имени, несущему благо всему миру!»

эи шлокера артха кара пандитера гана"
сабе кахе, — `туми каха артха-виварана'

Харидас Тхакур прочитал эту шлоку перед знатоками священных писаний, и они попросили его объяснить ее смысл.

харидаса кахена, — «йаичхе сурйера удайа
удайа на хаите арамбхе тамера хайа кшайа

Харидас Тхакур сказал, что, как только солнце начинает восходить, ночная тьма рассеивается, хотя солнечных лучей еще не видно.

чаура-прета-ракшасадира бхайа хайа наша
удайа хаиле дхарма-карма-ади паракаша

Само солнце еще не поднялось над горизонтом, но свет зари уже прогоняет все ночные страхи: мы уже не боимся воров, призраков или ракшасов. А когда солнце появляется на небосклоне, мы приступаем к своим обязанностям.

аичхе намодайарамбхе папа-адира кшайа
удайа каиле кришна-паде хайа премодайа

Подобно этому, тот, кто повторяет святое имя, избавляется от всех последствий своих грехов, даже если он еще не достиг уровня чистого повторения, а достигнув этого уровня, такой человек обретает любовь к Кришне.

`мукти' туччха-пхала хайа намабхаса хаите
йе мукти бхакта на лайа, се кришна чахе дите"

Преданный отказывается от мукти, освобождения, даже если его предлагает Сам Кришна. Обрести мукти и избавиться от последствий своих грехов можно просто благодаря намабхасе. Намабхаса — это отблеск сияния святого имени, который появляется еще до того, как само сияние становится доступным нашему взору.

Уровень намабхасы является промежуточным между нама-апарадхой — уровнем, на котором человек произносит святое имя с оскорблениями, — и уровнем чистого повторения. Всего существует три уровня повторения святого имени Господа. На первом человек совершает оскорбления десяти видов. На следующем уровне, именуемом намабхасой, оскорбления почти прекращаются, и тогда преданный постепенно достигает уровня чистого повторения. На этом уровне он повторяет мантру Харе Кришна без оскорблений и в нем сразу пробуждается любовь к Кришне. Так он достигает совершенства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.24.22

на ваи бхагаван нунам амушйануджаграха йад ута пунар атманусмрити-мошанам майамайа-бхогаишварйам эватанутети.

на — не; ваи — ведь; бхагаван — Верховный Господь; нунам — конечно; амушйа — того (Махараджи Бали); ануджаграха — проявил благосклонность; йат — потому что; ута — несомненно; пунах — опять; атма-анусмрити — память о Верховной Личности Бога; мошанам — похищающее; майа-майа — принадлежащее майе; бхога- аишварйам — материальное богатство; эва — несомненно; атанута — расширилось; ити — так.

Милость, которую Верховный Господь оказал Махарадже Бали, проявилась отнюдь не в том, что Он даровал ему материальное счастье и богатство, — ведь подобные благословения заставляют забыть о любовном служении Господу. Тот, кто стал обладателем огромных материальных богатств, уже не может погрузиться в размышления о Верховной Личности Бога.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Богатство бывает двух видов — материальное, то есть приходящее к человеку в соответствии с его кармой, и духовное. Чистый преданный, или тот, кто во всем полагается на Верховного Господа, не стремится к чувственным наслаждениям и не ищет материальных богатств. Поэтому, если он становится обладателем крупного богатства, нужно понимать, что причиной тому не карма преданного, а его бхакти. Иными словами, он оказывается в таком положении по воле Верховного Господа, который желает, чтобы этот преданный жил безбедно и мог делать Ему роскошные подношения. Что же касается начинающего преданного, то ему Господь оказывает особую милость, забирая у него материальные богатства. Это и в самом деле милость, ведь если незрелый преданный будет жить в роскоши, он забудет о служении Господу. Богатство, которым Господь награждает возвышенного преданного, не материально, — напротив, оно духовно, ибо дает такому преданному возможность еще лучше служить Господу. Материальные блага, которыми окружены полубоги, мешают им помнить Господа, но Махарадже Бали богатства были дарованы для того, чтобы он продолжал свое чистое, не затронутое майей преданное служение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 5.26.23

йе тв иха ваи вришали-патайо нашта-шаучачара-нийамас тйакта-ладжджах пашу-чарйам чаранти те чапи претйа пуйа-вин- мутра-шлешма-мала-пурнарнаве нипатанти тад эватибибхатситам ашнанти.

йе — которые; ту — а; иха — в этой жизни; ваи — поистине; вришали-патайах — мужья падших женщин; нашта — утеряна; шауча-ачара-нийамах — те, чья чистота, благонравие и упорядоченная жизнь; тйакта-ладжджах — потерявшие стыд; пашу-чарйам — жизнь животных; чаранти — ведут; те — они; ча — также; апи — поистине; претйа — умерев; пуйа — гноя; вит — испражнений; мутра — мочи; шлешма — слизи; мала — слюны; пурна — полный; арнаве — в океан; нипатанти — падают; тат — то; эва — только; атибибхатситам — омерзительное; ашнанти — едят.

Потерявшие всякий стыд мужья падших женщин, дочерей шудр, живут как животные, не зная благонравия, чистоты и самоограничения. После смерти они попадают в ад Пуйода, который представляет собой океан гноя, испражнений, мочи, слизи, слюны и прочих нечистот. Шудр, не сумевших подняться на более высокий уровень бытия, бросают в этот океан и заставляют есть всю эту мерзость.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова:

карма-канда, джнана-канда, кевала вишера бханда,
амрита балийа йеба кхайа

нана йони сада пхире, кадарйа бхакшана каре,
тара джанма адхах-пате йайа

Те, кто идет путем карма-канды (кармической деятельности) или гьяна-канды (философских поисков), упускают дарованную человеку возможность вырваться из материального плена и возвращаются в круговорот рождения и смерти. Такие люди рискуют попасть в Пуйода-Нараку — ад, называемый Пуйода, где грешников заставляют глотать испражнения, мочу, гной, слизь, слюну и прочую мерзость. Важно отметить, что в этом стихе речь идет главным образом о шудрах. Если человек родился шудрой и просто ведет жизнь шудры, ему придется снова и снова падать в океан Пуйоды и есть нечистоты. Поэтому даже тем, кто родились шудрами, надо стать брахманами — именно в этом смысл человеческой жизни. Каждый должен стремиться к совершенству. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.13) Кришна говорит: чатур-варнйам майа сриштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах — «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью Я разделил человеческое общество на четыре сословия». Даже тот, кто обладает качествами шудры, должен стараться достичь более высокого уровня бытия и стать брахманом. Какое бы общественное положение ни занимал человек, никто не имеет права мешать ему развивать в себе качества брахмана или вайшнава. Лучше всего, если он поднимется до уровня вайшнава, тогда он естественным образом станет и брахманом. Такая возможность появится у каждого, только если мы будем развивать Движение сознания Кришны, потому что именно это Движение ставит перед собой задачу возвысить всех людей до уровня вайшнавов. Кришна говорит: сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все прочие занятия и просто предайся Мне» (Б.-г., 18.66). Человек должен оставить обязанности шудры, кшатрия или вайшьи и начать выполнять обязанности вайшнава, которые включают в себя также обязанности брахмана. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.32) Кришна объясняет это следующим образом:

мам хи партха вйапашритйа
йе 'пи сйух папа-йонайах
стрийо ваишйас татха шудрас
те 'пи йанти парам гатим

«О сын Притхи, приняв Мое покровительство, даже люди низкого происхождения — женщины, вайшьи (торговцы) и шудры (рабочие) — смогут достичь высшей цели жизни». Цель человеческой жизни — вернуться домой, к Богу. Нужно дать такую возможность каждому, будь то шудра, вайшья, женщина или кшатрий, и именно в этом цель Движения сознания Кришны. Если же кто-то предпочитает оставаться шудрой, он обрекает себя на страдания, описанные в этом стихе: тад эватибибхатситам ашнанти.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 5.26.20

йас тв иха ва агамйам стрийам агамйам ва пурушам йошид абхигаччхати тав амутра кашайа тадайантас тигмайа сурмйа лохамаййа пурушам алингайанти стрийам ча пуруша-рупайа сурмйа.

йах — который; ту — а; иха — в этой жизни; ва — или; агамйам — неподходящей; стрийам — к женщине; агамйам — неподходящему; ва — или; пурушам — к мужчине; йошит — женщина; абхигаччхати — приближается, чтобы вступить в половые отношения; тау — обоих; амутра — в следующей жизни; кашайа — кнутами; тадайантах — избивающие; тигмайа — раскаленным; сурмйа — изваянием; лоха-маййа — сделанным из железа; пурушам — мужчину; алингайанти — обнимают; стрийам — женщину; ча — тоже; пуруша-рупайа — имеющим форму мужчины; сурмйа — изваянием.

Мужчина и женщина, вступающие в греховную половую связь, после смерти оказываются в аду Таптасурми, где их ждет суровая кара. Помощники Ямараджи жестоко избивают их кнутами, после чего мужчину заставляют обнимать раскаленную докрасна железную статую женщины, а женщину — такую же статую мужчины. Это наказание настигнет всякого, кто виновен в грехе прелюбодеяния.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Согласно общепринятым нормам, мужчина не должен вступать в половые отношения ни с какой другой женщиной, кроме своей законной жены. По традициям ведического общества к чужой жене следует относиться как к своей матери, а половые отношения с матерью, сестрой или дочерью строго запрещены. Вступать в интимную связь с чужой женой — все равно что сожительствовать с собственной матерью. Это очень тяжкий грех. То же самое касается и женщин: половые отношения с мужчиной вне брака равносильны сожительству с собственным отцом или сыном. Иначе говоря, внебрачные связи запрещены для всех без исключения, и, если человек, будь то мужчина или женщина, нарушит этот запрет, он понесет наказание, описанное в этом стихе.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

В мире нет нехватки денег, не хватает только мира и согласия между людьми. Вся человеческая энергия идет на то, чтобы заработать денег, и это, несомненно, усиливает в людях стремление к легкой наживе. Итог - неограниченное и незаконное нарастание денежной массы, которое калечит экономику и заставляет людей производить огромное количество дорогостоящего оружия для уничтожения последствий искусственной политики «дешевого бизнеса». Руководители процветающих стран, вместо того, чтобы наслаждаться миром, заняты разработкой важных планов по спасению самих себя от современного оружия, и огромные средства, выделяемые на эксперименты с этим смертельным оружием, по существу просто выбрасываются на ветер. Эти военные испытания проводятся не только за счет огромных инвестиций, но также ценой жизней многих несчастных живых существ, в результате чего такие государства опутываются сетями Кармы.
Виновные в незаконном накоплении денег без сомнения потеряют их, выплачивая налоги, которые будут потрачены на войну или отойдут другим «представителям иллюзорной природы в обличие врачей, адвокатов, сборщиков налогов, обществ, так называемых садху, голода, землетрясений и других бедствий»

Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада, Назад К Богу, 1956, «Прогрессивная цель и ненасытное вожделение»

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.6

адхунеха маха-бхага
йатхаива наракан нарах
наногра-йатанан нейат
тан ме вйакхйатум архаси

адхуна — сейчас; иха — здесь (в материальном мире); маха-бхага — о счастливейший Шукадева Госвами, обладатель великих совершенств; йатха — чтобы; эва — воистину; наракан — муки ада, уготованные грешникам; нарах — человек; нана — многие; угра — ужасные; йатанан — муки; на ийат — не испытает; тат — то; ме — мне; вйакхйатум архаси — изволь поведать.

О Шукадева Госвами, велико твое счастье и неизмеримы твои совершенства. Поведай же нам, как человек может избежать страшных мук ада.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В двадцать шестой главе Пятой песни Шукадева Госвами объяснил, что грешников отправляют на адские планеты, где их ждут ужасные мучения. Махараджа Парикшит, как истинный преданный, захотел узнать, может ли человек избежать этой участи. Вайшнавов называют пара-духкха-духкхи: хотя сами вайшнавы не знают бед, они страдают, когда видят страдания других. Обращаясь с молитвой к Господу, Махараджа Прахлада говорил: «О Господь, сам я не ведаю горя, ибо научился прославлять Твои божественные качества и погружаться в духовный транс. Но я с болью думаю о глупцах и невеждах, которые увлечены погоней за майя-сукхой, преходящим счастьем, и ничего не знают о преданном служении». Об этом сокрушаются все истинные вайшнавы. Сам вайшнав не знает бед, поскольку он целиком вверился Господу, но ему жаль падшие, обусловленные души, и он всегда думает о том, как уберечь их от адских мучений в этой жизни и в следующей. Вот почему Махараджа Парикшит горел желанием узнать у Шукадевы Госвами, как спасти человечество от мук ада. Шукадева Госвами рассказал царю, что ведет людей в ад, и ему, конечно же, было известно, что может спасти их от ада. Все разумные люди должны прислушаться к его словам. К сожалению, сейчас в мире недостает сознания Кришны, и потому люди страдают во тьме невежества. Они не верят даже в существование жизни после смерти, и убедить их в этом стоит огромных усилий — настолько они обезумели в погоне за материальными наслаждениями. Тем не менее наш долг, долг всех зравомыслящих людей, — спасти их, и Махараджа Парикшит был одним из тех, кто мог это сделать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.15

кечит кевалайа бхактйа
васудева-парайанах
агхам дхунванти картснйена
нихарам ива бхаскарах

кечит — некоторые; кевалайа бхактйа — занимаясь чистым преданным служением; васудева — Господу Кришне, вездесущей Верховной Личности Бога; парайанах — безраздельно посвятившие себя преданному служению и не зависящие от подвижничества, искупления грехов, философских исканий или благочестивых поступков; агхам — любой грех; дхунванти — уничтожают; картснйена — полностью (искореняя греховные желания); нихарам — туман; ива — как; бхаскарах — солнце.

Лишь те немногие, кто безраздельно посвятили себя преданному служению Кришне, могут с корнем вырвать сорняк греховной жизни и уже не бояться, что он снова даст ростки. Преданное служение искореняет грех так же быстро, как солнечные лучи рассеивают туман.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В предыдущем стихе Шукадева Госвами привел пример с засохшими вьюнками у основания ствола бамбука. Эти растения могут сгореть дотла, но корни их останутся в земле и дадут новые побеги. Так же и греховные желания могут снова посетить человека, который обрел философское знание, но не развил в себе вкуса к преданному служению и потому оставил нетронутым корень греха в своем сердце. В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.4) говорится:

шрейах-сритим бхактим удасйа те вибхо
клишйанти йе кевала-бодха-лабдхайе

Гьяни пытливо изучают природу материального мира, стараясь как можно четче определить грань между грехом и благочестием, но, если они не обратятся к преданному служению, у них сохранится склонность к мирским делам. В любой миг они могут пасть и снова погрузиться в кармическую деятельность. Но в том, кто посвятил себя преданному служению, материальные желания угасают сами собой — ему не нужно прилагать усилия, чтобы избавиться от них. Бхактих парешанубхаво вирактир анйатра ча: совершенствуясь в сознании Кришны, человек естественным образом теряет интерес к материальной деятельности, как благочестивой, так и греховной. Это отличительный признак того, кто развил в себе сознание Кришны. И благочестивая, и греховная деятельность порождены невежеством — ведь на самом деле живое существо призвано вечно служить Кришне, а не удовлетворять потребности своих чувств. Поэтому, когда мы вновь обращаемся к преданному служению, у нас пропадает желание заниматься как греховной, так и благочестивой деятельностью; у нас остается одно-единственное желание — дарить радость Кришне. Таким образом, только бхакти, преданное служение Кришне (васудева-парайана), может избавить нас от всех последствий наших прошлых поступков.

Махараджа Парикшит был великим преданным, поэтому ответы Шукадевы Госвами, основанные на карма-канде и гьяна-канде, его не удовлетворили. Тогда Шукадева Госвами, зная, что происходит в сердце ученика, рассказал ему о преданном служении и о духовной радости, которую оно несет. Здесь слово кечит означает «лишь немногие». Далеко не каждый может обрести сознание Кришны. Кришна говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.3):

манушйанам сахасрешу
кашчид йатати сиддхайе
йататам апи сиддханам
кашчин мам ветти таттватах

«Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня». Почти никто не знает Кришну таким, какой Он есть. Его нельзя постичь, даже совершив множество благочестивых дел или достигнув вершины философского знания. В сущности, высшее знание — это знание о Кришне. Неразумные люди не способны познать Кришну, и все же они гордятся тем, что якобы обрели освобождение или сами стали Кришной, Нараяной. Подобный образ мыслей суть полное невежество.

О чистоте бхакти, преданного служения, говорит в «Бхакти- расамрита-синдху» (1.1.11) Шрила Рупа Госвами:

анйабхилашита-шунйам
джнана-кармадй-анавритам
анукулйена кришнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама

«Тот, кто занимается трансцендентным преданным служением Верховному Господу Кришне, должен служить Ему с любовью и быть полностью свободным от стремления к материальной выгоде или успеху на поприще кармической деятельности и философских изысканий. Такое преданное служение называется чистым». Далее Шрила Рупа Госвами описывает бхакти словами клешагхни шубхада. Это значит, что преданное служение навсегда избавляет человека от бессмысленного труда и от материальных страданий, взамен даруя высшее благо. Бхакти, или преданное служение, именуют также мокша-лагхутакрит: оно столь могущественно, что затмевает даже освобождение.

Непреданным приходится терпеть муки материального бытия из- за своей склонности совершать грехи. Эта склонность, которая гнездится в их сердцах, рождается из невежества. Греховные поступки бывают трех видов: патака (обычные), маха-патака (тяжкие) и атипатака (тягчайшие), а их последствия делят на прарабдху и апрарабдху. Прарабдха — это плоды грехов, которые причиняют нам страдания сейчас, а апрарабдху нам придется пожинать в будущем. Пока семена грехов (биджа) еще не дали всходов, последствия грехов именуют апрарабдхой. Эти неощутимые семена бесчисленны, и невозможно проследить, когда они были посажены. Когда же наши грехи приносят плоды, мы рождаемся в семье, принадлежащей к низкому сословию, или страдаем как-то иначе.

Вступив на путь преданного служения, можно искоренить все грехи, на какой бы стадии — прарабдхи, апрарабдхи или биджи — они ни находились. В Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.19) Господь Кришна говорит Уддхаве:

йатхагних сусамриддхарчих
каротй эдхамси бхасмасат
татха мад-вишайа бхактир
уддхаваинамси критснашах

«Как огонь способен поглотить любое количество дров, так и преданное служение Мне, о Уддхава, сжигает дотла любые грехи». О том, как преданное служение освобождает человека от грехов, рассказывается в Третьей песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (33.6). Девахути, внимающая наставлениям своего сына, Господа Капиладевы, говорит:

йан-намадхейа-шравананукиртанад
йат-прахванад йат-смаранад апи квачит
швадо 'пи садйах саванайа калпате
кутах пунас те бхагаван ну даршанат

«О мой Господь, кто слушает повествования о Тебе и сам возносит Тебе хвалу, кто падает ниц перед Тобой и всегда памятует о Тебе, тот, будь он даже сыном собакоеда, уже превзошел брахманов и потому достоин совершать жертвоприношения. Что тогда говорить о тех, кому посчастливилось увидеть Тебя воочию?»

В «Падма-пуране» сказано, что тот, кто отдал сердце преданному служению Господу Вишну, сразу освобождается от последствий греховной жизни. Последствия грехов, созревая, проходят через четыре стадии. Одни из них уже готовы проявиться в виде плодов, другие пребывают в виде семян, третьи еще не видны, а четвертые уже дают о себе знать. Все они немедленно сгорают в огне преданного служения. Более того, в сердце, где царит преданное служение, нет места новым греховным желаниям. Корень греха — в невежестве, в том, что мы забыли свое вечное призвание — служить Богу. Когда же в нас полностью пробуждается сознание Кришны, мы сознаем себя вечными слугами Верховного Господа.

Шрила Джива Госвами в своем комментарии к этому стиху указывает на разновидности бхакти: 1) сантата, непрерывное преданное служение с верой и любовью и 2) кадачитки, преданное служение, которое пробуждается только время от времени. Непрерывное преданное служение (сантата) бывает двух видов: 1) асакти-матра-юкта — служение, основанное на всепоглощающей привязанности и любви к Господу, и 2) рага-майи — служение со спонтанной привязанностью к Господу. Непостоянное преданное служение (кадачитки), в свою очередь, бывает трех видов: 1) рагабхасамайи — служение с подобием привязанности к Господу, 2) рагабхаса-шунья-сварупа-бхута — служение без привязанности к Господу, но с удовлетворением от признания своего положения слуги Бога, и 3) абхаса-бхута, некоторое подобие преданного служения. Даже подобие преданного служения избавляет от необходимости совершать праяшчитту, искупление грехов. И тем более это не требуется тому, кто превзошел кадачитки и обрел спонтанную привязанность к Господу, а затем, поднявшись еще выше, в полной мере развил в себе любовь и привязанность к Нему. Даже на ступени абхаса-бхута бхакти все последствия греховного прошлого исчезают без следа. По мнению Шрилы Дживы Госвами, слово картснйена в этом стихе указывает на то, что если у преданного и остались какие-то греховные желания, то даже абхаса-бхута бхакти искоренит их. Понять это помогает приведенное здесь сравнение с солнцем (бхаскара). Преданное служение абхаса сравнивается с первыми лучами восходящего солнца, а бремя грехов — с туманом. Туман не может застлать весь небосвод, и первые же лучи солнца тотчас его рассеют. Подобно этому, достаточно лишь соприкоснуться с преданным служением, и туман греховного прошлого рассеется без следа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.16
на татха хй агхаван раджан
пуйета тапа-адибхих
йатха кришнарпита-пранас
тат-пуруша-нишевайа

на — не; татха — так; хи — поистине; агха-ван — грешник; раджан — о царь; пуйета — очистится; тапах-адибхих — аскезой, брахмачарьей и прочими методами очищения; йатха — как; кришна- арпита-пранах — преданный, жизнь которого проникнута сознанием Кришны; тат-пуруша-нишевайа — служением представителю Кришны.

О царь, человек смоет все грехи, если будет служить истинному преданному Господа и научится у него отдавать всего себя служению лотосным стопам Кришны. От греховной скверны нельзя очиститься ни подвижничеством, ни покаянием, ни брахмачарьей, ни прочими средствами искупления грехов, о которых я тебе рассказал.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Тат-пуруша — это духовный учитель, проповедник сознания Кришны. В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова: чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба — «Тот, кто не служит истинному духовному учителю, совершенному вайшнаву, никогда не сможет вырваться из сетей майи «. О том же самом говорится во многих ведических писаниях. Так, в Пятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.2) сказано, что тот, кто желает вырваться из плена майи, должен общаться с чистым преданным, с махатмой: махат-севам дварам ахур вимуктех. Махатмами называют тех, кто все свое время отдает любовному служению Господу. О них Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.13):

махатманас ту мам партха
даивим пракритим ашритах
бхаджантй ананйа-манасо
джнатва бхутадим авйайам

«О сын Притхи, великие души, неподвластные иллюзии, находятся под покровительством божественной природы. Они поглощены преданным служением Мне, ибо знают, что Я — Верховная Личность Бога, изначальная и неисчерпаемая». Главный признак махатмы заключается в том, что он всего себя отдает служению Кришне. Служа махатме, вайшнаву, мы очистимся от грехов, вновь обретем свое изначальное сознание — сознание Кришны — и научимся любить Кришну. Все это плоды махатма-севы. И разумеется, слуге чистого преданного не надо беспокоиться о том, как искупить свои прошлые грехи, — это произойдет само собой. К преданному служению следует обращаться не ради такой ничтожной цели, как искупление грехов, а чтобы пробудить в себе любовь к Кришне. Когда мы начнем служить чистому преданному, последствия наших грехов исчезнут сами собой, подобно тому как туман рассеивается с первыми лучами солнца. Для этого не нужно прилагать особые усилия.

 Кришнарпита-пранах — это преданный, для которого главное — служить Кришне, а не спастись от адских мук. Преданных называют нараяна-параяна или васудева-параяна, подчеркивая этим, что путь Васудевы, путь преданного служения, стал для них целью и смыслом жизни. Нарайана-парах сарве на куташчана бибхйати (Бхаг., 6.17.28): такие преданные без страха отправятся куда угодно. Их не заботит, достигнут ли они высших планет, обретут освобождение или окажутся на планетах ада. Преданные нараяна-пара желают только одного — всегда и везде помнить о Кришне. Они не стремятся в рай и не боятся ада: их единственное желание — служить Кришне. Окажись преданный в аду, он сочтет это за милость Господа: тат те 'нукампам сусамикшаманах (Бхаг.10.14.8). Он не станет роптать: «Почему я, великий преданный Кришны, обречен на адские муки?» «Все это — милость Кришны», — скажет он. Так думать может лишь преданный, который служит представителю Кришны. И в этом — секрет его успеха.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.1.19

сакрин манах кришна-падаравиндайор
нивешитам тад-гуна-раги йаир иха
на те йамам паша-бхриташ ча тад-бхатан
свапне 'пи пашйанти хи чирна-нишкритах

сакрит — один раз; манах — ум; кришна-пада-аравиндайох — на лотосных стопах Господа Кришны; нивешитам — полностью сосредоточенный; тат — Кришны; гуна-раги — привлеченный качествами, именем, славой и т.д.; йаих — которыми; иха — здесь (в этом мире); на — не; те — же; йамам — Ямараджу, повелителя смерти; паша-бхритах — держащих путы (чтобы вязать грешников); ча — и; тат — его; бхатан — посланцев; свапне апи — даже во сне; пашйанти — видят; хи — поистине; чирна-нишкритах — совершившие истинное искупление.

Кто однажды безраздельно предался Кришне и, привлеченный Его именем, обликом, качествами и деяниями, склонился к Его лотосным стопам, тот уже смыл с себя все грехи. Пусть даже этот преданный и не познал Кришну в полной мере, его следует считать безгрешным, ибо, вручив себя Кришне, он выбрал истинный путь искупления грехов. Поэтому он даже во сне не увидит Ямараджу и его подручных, держащих путы, которыми связывают грешников.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66) Кришна говорит:

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

«Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего». О том же самом говорится и здесь: сакрин манах кришна-падаравиндайох. Если, изучив «Бхагавад-гиту», человек решит предаться Кришне, он сразу избавится от всех последствий своих грехов. Примечательно также, что Шукадева Госвами, употребив несколько раз слова нарайана-парайана и васудева-парайана, наконец говорит кришна- падаравиндайох. Тем самым он указывает, что и Нараяна, и Васудева исходят из Кришны. Но, хотя Нараяна и Васудева неотличны от Кришны, только предавшись Кришне, мы предадимся и Нараяне, и Васудеве, и Говинде, и всем остальным экспансиям Кришны. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.7) Кришна говорит: маттах паратарам нанйат — «Нет истины превыше Меня». У Верховного Господа много имен, Он предстает в многочисленных обликах, но высший Его облик — это облик Кришны (кришнас ту бхагаван свайам). Вот почему начинающим преданным Кришна советует предаться Ему и только Ему (мам экам). Новичку в преданном служении не понять, кто есть Нараяна, Васудева и Говинда, поэтому Кришна прямо говорит: мам экам. Тот же смысл заключен в словах: кришна- падаравиндайох. Нараяна никогда не обращается к нам Сам, как это делает Кришна-Васудева в «Бхагавад-гите». Поэтому следовать указаниям «Бхагавад-гиты» — значит предаться Кришне, и в этом высшее совершенство бхакти-йоги.

Махараджа Парикшит спросил Шукадеву Госвами, как избежать ада. В ответ мудрец говорит, что тот, кто предался Кришне, никогда не попадет в ад (нараку). Преданный даже во сне не увидит Ямараджу или его посланцев, которые бросают грешников в ад. Иначе говоря, тот, кто не хочет оказаться аду (нараке), должен безраздельно предаться Кришне. Здесь важно отметить слово сакрит. Оно указывает, что тот, кто хотя бы раз искренне вручил себя Кришне, будет спасен, даже если случайно согрешит. Поэтому в «Бхагавад- гите» (9.30) Кришна говорит:

апи чет су-дурачаро
бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак
садхур эва са мантавйах
самйаг вйавасито хи сах

«Даже если тот, кто занимается преданным служением, совершает самые неблаговидные поступки, его все равно следует считать праведником, ибо он стоит на верном пути». Ничто не грозит тому, кто ни на миг не забывает о Кришне, даже если такой человек случайно впадает в грех.

Кришна говорит об этом и во второй главе «Бхагавад-гиты» (2.40):

нехабхикрама-нашо 'сти
пратйавайо на видйате
свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа
трайате махато бхайат

«Тот, кто идет по этому пути, не знает потерь. Даже небольшое продвижение по нему защитит человека от величайшей опасности».

А в шестой главе «Гиты» (6.40), Господь провозглашает: на хи калйана-крит кашчид дургатим тата гаччхати — «Зло никогда не одолеет того, кто вершит благие дела». Из всех благих дел (калйана) самое лучшее — предаться Кришне. Только так можно спасти себя от ада. Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати, подтверждая это, говорит:

каивалйам наракайате три-даша-пур акаша-пушпайате
дурдантендрийа-кала-сарпа-патали проткхата-дамштрайате
вишвам пурна-сукхайате видхи-махендрадиш ча китайате
йат-карунйа-катакша-ваибхававатам там гаурам эва стумах

Греховные поступки тех, кто предался Кришне, он сравнивает со змеями, у которых вырваны ядовитые зубы (проткхата-дамштрайате). Такие змеи уже никому не страшны. Разумеется, преданный не должен грешить намеренно, думая, что, раз он предался Кришне, значит, ему все сойдет с рук. Но, если он совершит грех случайно, по старой привычке, этот проступок не погубит его. Поэтому всем нам нужно развить сильную привязанность к лотосным стопам Кришны и служить Ему, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя. Это позволит нам всегда и везде оставаться акуто- бхайа — не ведающими страха.

----------


## Dimas

*Большое спасибо за очень внимательное изучение моих книг. Если вы можете по-настоящему понимать стихи и комментарии к ним в Бхагавад-гите как она есть, то ваше духовное понимание является полным, и вам не нужны другие  книги.
*
Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Bhadravardhana, February 22, 1977
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 25.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Что касается детей и Гурукулы, деревенские дети могут изучать английский язык, но они также должны научиться пахать землю. Не все люди должны быть образованными. Стало модным изучать английский языкй, а затем искать работу в городах. Шудрам не требуется английский язык, но им необходимо знать, как обрабатывать землю.*

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Mahamsa Swami, February, 1977
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 19.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Если где-то горит электрический свет - значит, там имеется электричество. Естественно, это легко понять. И точно так же, если где-то есть сознание Кришны, значит, это Вриндаван. По милости Кришны мы сможем создать Вриндаван где угодно, если мы воспеваем Харе Кришна. Постарайтесь достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны; постарайтесь понять философию, на которой основана эта духовная практика. Это наука, а не шарлатанство.*

Источник: VedaBase => TYS 4: The Goal of Yoga
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 27.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

*Есть немало карми, которые рядятся в одежды преданных, но Верховному Господу известны их истинные намерения. Карми стремятся использовать энергию Господа для удовлетворения собственных чувств, а истинный преданный использует ее в служении Богу. Поэтому преданные всегда отличаются от карми, даже если те стремятся внешне походить на них.*

Источник: VedaBase => SB 8.9.28
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 27.07.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Кто это, Рамо?"

Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"

Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.4.52:

митхуна-вйавайа-дхармас твам
праджа-саргам имам пунах
митхуна-вйавайа-дхарминйам
бхуришо бхавайишйаси

митхуна — пары (мужчины и женщины); вйавайа — соитие; дхармах — принимающий сообразно религии; твам — ты; праджа-саргам — создание живых существ; имам — это; пунах — вновь; митхуна — для пары (мужчины и женщины); вйавайа-дхарминйам — в той, которая вступает в половые отношения по правилам, установленным религией; бхуришах — многократно; бхавайишйаси — дашь жизнь.

Живите и производите на свет потомство. С этой девушкой ты сможешь зачать сотни детей и так умножишь число обитателей вселенной.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.11) Господь говорит: дхармавируддхо бхутешу камо 'сми — «Я — половая жизнь, не противоречащая законам религии». Половые отношения, предписанные Верховной Личностью Бога, есть дхарма, религиозная деятельность, и цель их отнюдь не в том, чтобы удовлетворять вожделение. Веды порицают секс ради наслаждения и разрешают вступать в половые отношения только для зачатия детей. Вот почему Господь говорит Дакше: «Эта девушка будет дана тебе в жены для зачатия детей, и ни для чего иного. Она способна родить тебе столько детей, сколько ты сможешь зачать».

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур в этой связи замечает, что Дакша получил от Господа безграничные способности к продолжению рода. В предыдущей жизни он тоже носил имя Дакша и однажды, совершая жертвоприношение, оскорбил Господа Шиву. За это взамен своей головы Дакша получил козлиную. Не в силах вынести этого унижения, он покинул тело и в следующей жизни, обуреваемый все тем же неутолимым половым желанием, совершил много аскетических подвигов. Удовлетворив ими Верховного Господа, он получил от Него в награду неистощимую силу для зачатия потомства.

Примечательно, что, хотя такую огромную потенцию можно обрести только по милости Господа, Господь не награждает ею Своих чистых преданных, свободных от материальных желаний (анйабхилашита-шунйам). Очень важно, чтобы молодые американцы, участники Движения сознания Кришны, знали: если они хотят развить в себе сознание Кришны и обрести величайшее из всех благ — возможность с любовью служить Господу, они должны воздерживаться от потворства своему половому желанию. Мы советуем им воздерживаться по крайней мере от недозволенных половых связей. Даже те, у кого есть возможности для половой жизни, должны добровольно ограничивать себя и вступать в сексуальные отношения только ради зачатия детей. Примером в этом может послужить Кардама Муни. Хотя у него были все возможности наслаждаться сексом, он практически не испытывал вожделения и потому, зачав с Девахути детей, совсем отказался от семейной жизни. Итак, тот, кто желает вернуться домой, к Богу, должен сознательно воздерживаться от половых отношений. Они допустимы только в той мере, в какой необходимо для зачатия детей, и не более.

Не следует думать, что, дав Дакше неограниченные возможности для половой жизни, Господь тем самым облагодетельствовал его. Из последующих стихов мы узнаем, что вскоре Дакша нанес новое оскорбление, на этот раз — лотосным стопам Нарады. Конечно, секс — самое большое из всех наслаждений в материальном мире, но, даже если Сам Господь дает человеку возможность наслаждаться сексом, человек, злоупотребляя этим, может совершить много грехов. Теперь уже ничто не удерживало Дакшу от греха, и потому, строго говоря, Господь обошел его Своей милостью. Это должно послужить уроком для всех, кто ищет милости Господа ради того, чтобы безудержно наслаждаться половой жизнью.

----------


## Dimas

*Необходимо также осознать, что рождение, смерть, старость и болезни являются источником страданий. О рождении живого существа говорится во многих ведических произведениях. Так, в "Шримад-Бхагаватам" очень ярко описано существование нерожденного младенца, его пребывание в утробе матери и муки, испытываемые им. Нужно уяснить, что рождение связано со множеством страданий. Из-за того что мы забываем о муках, перенесенных нами в утробе матери, мы не пытаемся вырваться из круговорота рождений и смертей. Смерть также сопряжена со множеством страданий, о которых повествуется в священных писаниях. Люди должны обсуждать эти темы. Что же касается болезней и старости, то каждый из нас на собственном опыте знает, что это такое. Никто не хочет болеть и стареть, но болезни и старость неизбежны. До тех пор пока мы не станем придерживаться пессимистического взгляда на материальную жизнь, помня о страданиях, которые несут человеку рождение, смерть, старость и болезни, у нас не будет стимула для духовного совершенствования.*

Источник: From Srila Prabhupada’s purport to Bg 13.8-12
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 30.07.2013

----------


## Dimas

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.30 ТЕКСТ 8

акшиптатмендрийах стринам
асатинам ча майайа
рахо рачитайалапаих
шишунам кала-бхашинам

*Свое сердце и чувства он отдает женщине, которая околдовывает его чарами майи. Он наслаждается ее объятиями и беседами наедине с ней, а лепет маленьких детей приводит его в восторг.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: Для вечного живого существа семейная жизнь в царстве майи является тюрьмой. В тюрьме узников заковывают в кандалы и сажают за решетку. Точно так же обусловленная душа закована в кандалы своей привязанности к чарам женской красоты, к объятиям, к любовным беседам в уединенном месте и к милому лепету своих малышей. Околдованное этим, живое существо забывает о своей истинной сущности.

Употребленные в данном стихе слова стринам асатинам указывают на то, что женская любовь предназначена только для того, чтобы возбуждать ум мужчины. На самом деле в материальном мире нет любви. Сходясь, и мужчина, и женщина думают только о том, чтобы удовлетворить собственные чувства. Чтобы испытывать чувственные наслаждения, женщина создает иллюзию любви, и, попадая в ловушку этой мнимой любви, мужчина забывает о своем истинном долге. Когда в результате их союза на свет появляются дети, он привязывается к их лепету. Любовь к женщине и детские голоса, звенящие в доме, превращают мужчину в вечного узника, лишая его возможности покинуть дом. В ведических писаниях такого человека называют грихамедхи, что значит "тот, чьи интересы сосредоточены на своем доме". Грихастха - это человек, который живет с семьей, женой и детьми, но истинной целью его жизни является сознание Кришны. Поэтому Веды призывают людей быть грихастхами, а не грихамедхи. Грихастха стремится вырваться на волю из сотворенной иллюзией тюрьмы семейной жизни и, вернувшись к Кришне, обрести свою настоящую семью, тогда как грихамедхи жизнь за жизнью заковывает себя в кандалы семейных привязанностей и навеки остается в темнице майи.

Шримад Бхагаватам 3.30 ТЕКСТ 9

грихешу кута-дхармешу
духкха-тантрешв атандритах
курван духкха-пратикарам
сукхаван манйате грихи

*Связанный семейными узами, такой домохозяин живет в кругу семьи, где царят ложь и лицемерие. Сея вокруг себя одни несчастья и послушно исполняя все прихоти своих ненасытных чувств, он старается противостоять обрушивающимся на него со всех сторон бедам и невзгодам, и, если ему чудом удается выстоять под ударами судьбы, он считает себя очень счастливым.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ Его Божественной Милости Шрилы Прабхупады: В "Бхагавад-гите" Сам Господь называет бренный материальный мир юдолью страданий. Здесь никто не может стать счастливым или принести счастье своей семье, обществу или стране. То, что люди называют счастьем, является иллюзией. В материальном мире за счастье принимают успешное противостояние ударам судьбы. Материальный мир устроен так, что, пока человек не научится ловчить и притворяться, он не сможет добиться успеха. Что говорить о людях, если даже животные, птицы и пчелы, чтобы удовлетворить свои телесные потребности, сводящиеся к еде, сну и совокуплению, вынуждены пускаться на хитрости. Стремясь добиться материального благополучия, отдельные люди и целые народы соперничают друг с другом. Так все человеческое общество погрязает во лжи и лицемерии. Мы не должны ни на минуту за бывать о том, что, какую бы ловкость и изобретательность мы ни проявили в борьбе за место под солнцем, по велению свыше всему этому рано или поздно придет конец. Поэтому наши попытки обрести счастье в материальном мире - это не что иное, как погоня за миражем, созданным майей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.2. 9 - 11

стенах сура-по митра-дхруг
брахма-ха гуру-талпа-гах
стри-раджа-питри-го-ханта
йе ча патакино 'паре

сарвешам апй агхаватам
идам эва сунишкритам
нама-вйахаранам вишнор
йатас тад-вишайа матих

стенах — вор; сура-пах — пьяница; митра-дхрук — предавший друга или родных; брахма-ха — убийца брахмана; гуру-талпа-гах — совокупившийся с женой своего учителя или гуру; стри — женщины; раджа — царя; питри — отца; го — коров; ханта — убийца; йе — те, кто; ча — также; патакинах — грешники; апаре — другие; сарвешам — всех их; апи — хотя; агха-ватам — великих грешников; идам — это; эва — поистине; су-нишкритам — полное искупление; нама-вйахаранам — произнесение святого имени; вишнох — Господа Вишну; йатах — из-за чего; тат-вишайа — обращенное на произносящего святое имя; матих — (Его) внимание.

Повторение святого имени Господа Вишну — самый верный способ искупить такие грехи, как кража золота и других ценностей, пристрастие к вину, предательство друга или родственника, убийство брахмана, сожительство с женой своего гуру или любого, кто достоин почитания. Это лучшее покаяние для того, кто убил женщину, царя, отца или корову, а также для всех прочих грешников. Стоит нечестивцу произнести святое имя, как Верховный Господь заметит его и подумает: «Он произнес Мое имя, поэтому Я должен взять его под защиту».

ТЕКСТ 11

на нишкритаир удитаир брахма-вадибхис
татха вишуддхйатй агхаван вратадибхих
йатха харер нама-падаир удахритаис
тад уттамашлока-гунопаламбхакам

на — не; нишкритаих — предназначенными для искупления грехов; удитаих — предписанными; брахма-вадибхих — Ману и другими мудрецами; татха — настолько; вишуддхйати — очищается; агха-ван — грешник; врата-адибхих — обетами и предписаниями; йатха — насколько; харех — Господа Хари; нама-падаих — звуками святого имени; удахритаих — произнесенными; тат — то; уттамашлока — Верховной Личности Бога; гуна — о трансцендентных качествах; упаламбхакам — напоминающее.

Ни ведические обряды, ни покаяния не очистят грешника так, как очистит всего лишь раз произнесенное имя Господа Хари. Звук святого имени напомнит грешнику о величии Господа, о Его божественных качествах, атрибутах, деяниях и окружении и пробудит человека к преданному служению Господу, чего нельзя достичь покаянием, которое лишь избавляет от последствий грехов.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур, объясняя этот стих, замечает, что результат повторения святого имени существенно отличается от результатов, которых можно достичь, совершая ведические обряды искупления разных по тяжести грехов. Существует двадцать дхарма-шастр, главные из которых «Ману-самхита» и «Парашара-самхита», и, следуя изложенным в них заповедям религии, можно избавиться от груза даже самых тяжких злодеяний. Однако, как сказано в данном стихе, это не поможет грешнику возвыситься до любовного служения Господу. С другой стороны, достаточно всего лишь раз произнести святое имя, чтобы не только в один миг избавиться от всех грехов, но и приобщиться к любовному служению Господу, которого величают Уттамашлокой, ибо Он славится Своими удивительными подвигами. Очистившись, человек сможет служить Господу, постоянно памятуя о Его облике, качествах и деяниях. По словам Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, все это — плоды повторения святого имени Господа, ибо Господь всемогущ. То, чего нельзя обрести, совершая ведические обряды, можно с легкостью достичь, произнося святое имя. Нет ничего проще, чем петь имя Господа и радостно танцевать, однако путь этот столь возвышен, что вступивший на него обретает все блага духовной жизни. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху провозгласил: парам виджайате шри-кришна- санкиртанам — «Слава санкиртане Шри Кришны!» Начатое нами движение санкиртаны дает людям самый лучший способ избавления от последствий всех грехов и открывает перед ними врата духовной жизни.

----------


## Рудольф

> "Кто это, Рамо?"
> 
> Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"
> 
> Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше.


Харе Кришна Анирудха прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
Каков источник этой истории?

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Харе Кришна Анирудха прабху, примите пожалуйста мои поклоны.
> Каков источник этой истории?


Эту историю рассказал сам Вишнуджана Свами своему духовному брату Махамуни Прабху, который уже в свою очередь поделися этой историей с остальными преданными.

Вот оригинал: Palaka Dasa

Hare Krsna - PAMHO AGTSP

i was just talking to Mahamuni das a bus driver from the old RDTSKP days and he told me this pastime which VS shared with him... Perhaps you may care to post it on your page as its a very valuable lesson especially now a days when so many have adapted this Ramo and now even Krsna chanting during kirtans all over the world.

"WHO IS THIS RAMO"

Vishnujana Swami was singing Hare Krsna where he had deliberately changed Rama to a Ramo . Srila Prabhupada heard this and stopped him by asking "who is this Ramo"

Vishnujana Swami looked up and said nothing as Srila Prabhupada rebuked his disciple by saying , " you are ruining our movement ". Then Srila Prabhupada cautioned, "it's Rama" and walked on .

As told personally by Vishnujana Swami to his godbrother and fellow RDTSKP member Mahamuni das

Ys
Palaka das 
Отсюда: https://www.facebook.com/VishnujanaSwami

----------


## Рудольф

Спасибо.
___о_

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.2.12

наикантикам тад дхи крите 'пи нишкрите
манах пунар дхавати чед асат-патхе
тат карма-нирхарам абхипсатам харер
гунанувадах кхалу саттва-бхаванах

на — не; аикантикам — полностью очищенное; тат — то (сердце); хи — поскольку; крите — при тщательно исполненном; апи — хотя; нишкрите — искуплении грехов; манах — ум; пунах — вновь; дхавати — бежит; чет — если; асат-патхе — по пути материальной деятельности; тат — поэтому; карма-нирхарам — уничтожение последствий материальной деятельности; абхипсатам — искренне желающих; харех — Верховной Личности Бога; гуна-анувадах — постоянное прославление; кхалу — воистину; саттва-бхаванах — очищающее бытие.

Совершая обряды искупления грехов, указанные в священных писаниях, человек не очистит свое сердце полностью, и ум его снова устремится к мирской суете. Тот, кто искренне хочет избавиться от последствий своей материальной деятельности, должен всегда повторять мантру Харе Кришна, вознося хвалу имени, величию и деяниям Господа. Только так можно в полной мере искупить свои грехи, ибо святое имя навсегда очистит сердце от скверны.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Об этом же говорилось в начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.17):

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит сатам

«Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у преданного появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы добродетельны сами по себе, если их правильно слушают и повторяют». Стоит Верховному Господу узнать, что кто-то славит Его имя, качества и деяния, как Он в знак особой милости Сам начинает помогать этому человеку очистить сердце. Такой человек не только очищается от скверны, но и обретает плоды всех благочестивых поступков (пунйа-шравана-киртана) . Слова пунйа-шравана-киртана обозначают преданное служение Господу. Даже если человек не сознает всего величия имени, деяний и качеств Господа, но просто слушает и говорит о них, его сердце все равно очищается. Такое очищение называется саттва-бхаваной .

Очистить свое бытие и обрести освобождение — вот главная цель человеческой жизни. Пока мы пребываем в материальном теле, мы нечисты, и в оскверненном состоянии нам не узнать истинного счастья, хотя к нему стремится каждый. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.5.1) советует нам совершать тапасью, чтобы очистить и одухотворить свое бытие: тапо дивйам путрака йена саттвам шуддхйет . Повторение имени Господа, прославление Его деяний — это тоже тапасья, но тапасья легкая, и, совершая ее, каждый может стать счастливым. Тот, кто желает по-настоящему очистить свое сердце, должен непременно воспользоваться этим методом. Другие методы — карма, гьяна и йога — не помогут очистить сердце до конца.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.2.14-16

ТЕКСТ 14

санкетйам парихасйам ва
стобхам хеланам эва ва
ваикунтха-нама-граханам
ашешагха-харам видух

санкетйам — совершаемое для того, чтобы позвать кого-то; парихасйам — шутливое; ва — или; стобхам — совершаемое во время пения; хеланам — пренебрежительное; эва — даже; ва — или; ваикунтха — Господа; нама-граханам — повторение святого имени; ашеша — бесконечные; агха-харам — уничтожающее грехи; видух — знают (великие трансценденталисты).

Даже если человек произнесет святое имя неосознанно, имея в виду что-то другое, либо в шутку, в какой-нибудь песне или даже с пренебрежением, он тотчас сбросит с себя бремя бесчисленных грехов. Это единодушно признают все знатоки священных писаний.

ТЕКСТ 15

патитах скхалито бхагнах
сандаштас тапта ахатах
харир итй авашенаха
пуман нархати йатанах

патитах — упавший; скхалитах — поскользнувшийся; бхагнах — сломавший кости; сандаштах — укушенный (змеей); таптах — охваченный жаром или иным недугом; ахатах — раненый; харих — имя Господа Кришны; ити — так; авашена — непроизвольно; аха — произносит; пуман — человек; на — не; архати — заслуживает; йатанах — адское наказание.

Если человек произнесет святое имя Хари, когда его настигнет внезапная смерть — от того ли, что он упал с высоты, поскользнулся и сломал себе шею, от змеиного укуса, от болезни, вызывающей лихорадку, или от удара оружия, — все его грехи будут прощены и он не отправится в ад.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (8.6) сказано:

йам йам вапи смаран бхавам
тйаджатй анте калеварам
там там эваити каунтейа
сада тад-бхава-бхавитах

«О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая тело, этого состояния он и достигнет в следующей жизни». Кто регулярно повторяет мантру Харе Кришна, тот наверняка произнесет ее, если с ним произойдет несчастный случай. И даже если у человека не вошло в привычку повторять святое имя Господа (Харе Кришна), но ему удастся произнести его в момент смерти, он избежит адских мук.

ТЕКСТ 16

гурунам ча лагхунам ча
гуруни ча лагхуни ча
прайашчиттани папанам
джнатвоктани махаршибхих

гурунам — тяжких; ча — и; лагхунам — легких; ча — также; гуруни — суровые; ча — и; лагхуни — легкие; ча — также; прайашчиттани — искупления; папанам — грехов; джнатва — хорошо зная; уктани — установленные; маха-ришибхих — великими мудрецами.

Великие мудрецы установили, что за тяжкие грехи человек должен совершить суровое покаяние, а за менее тяжкие грехи — легкое. Но повторение мантры Харе Кришна избавляет от последствий любых грехов.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В этой связи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур рассказывает о том, как Самба был спасен от мести Кауравов. Самба полюбил дочь Дурьйодханы и похитил ее, так как по традиции кшатрий может взять в жены дочь другого кшатрия, только если покажет свою доблесть. За это Кауравы пленили Самбу. Господь Баларама, приехавший, чтобы выручить его, попытался решить спор миром, но Ему это не удалось. И тогда Он пустил в ход Свою силу, отчего весь Хастинапур задрожал и чуть было не превратился в руины, как при сильном землетрясении. Сразу же дело было улажено, и Самба женился на дочери Дурьйодханы. Заключение таково: надо предаться Кришне и Балараме, Верховной Личности Бога, ибо не найти в материальном мире покровителя сильнее и лучше. Какими бы тяжкими ни были наши грехи, от них не останется и следа, стоит нам произнести имя Хари, Кришны, Баларамы или Нараяны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.12.7

йуйутсатам кутрачид ататайинам
джайах садаикатра на ваи паратманам
винаикам утпатти-лайа-стхитишварам
сарваджнам адйам пурушам санатанам

йуйутсатам — воинственных; кутрачит — время от времени; ататайинам — вооруженных; джайах — победа; сада — всегда; экатра — в одном месте; на — не; ваи — поистине; пара-атманам — зависимых живых существ, действующих только под управлением Сверхдуши; вина — кроме; экам — одного; утпатти — творения; лайа — разрушения; стхити — поддержания; ишварам — повелителя; сарва-джнам — знающего все (прошлое, настоящее и будущее); адйам — изначального; пурушам — наслаждающегося; санатанам — вечного.

Вритрасура продолжал: О Индра, победа всегда сопутствует только изначальному наслаждающемуся — Бхагавану, Верховной Личности Бога. Он — первопричина творения, сохранения и разрушения вселенной. Все же остальные полностью зависят от Его милости и постоянно меняют материальные тела. Поэтому те, кто охвачен воинственным пылом, то побеждают, то терпят поражение.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15) Господь говорит:

сарвасйа чахам хриди саннивишто
маттах смритир джнанам апоханам ча

«Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение». Действиями противоборствующих сторон в любом сражении управляет Верховная Личность Бога в образе Параматмы, Сверхдуши. В другом стихе «Гиты» (3.27) Господь утверждает:

пракритех крийаманани
гунаих кармани сарвашах
аханкара-вимудхатма
картахам ити манйате

«Введенная в заблуждение ложным эго, обусловленная душа считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершают три гуны материальной природы». Что бы ни делало живое существо, оно подчиняется Верховному Господу. Именно Он дает указания материальной природе, а она создает все условия для деятельности живых существ. Живые существа лишены независимости, хотя по глупости считают себя вершителями дел (карта).

Победа всегда сопутствует Господу. Что же до зависимых живых существ, то исход их сражений определяет Верховная Личность Бога. Победа или поражение зависят не от их усилий, а от Верховной Личности Бога, чью волю осуществляет материальная природа. Поэтому нет смысла гордиться своими победами или сокрушаться из-за поражений. Нужно просто полагаться на волю Господа и именно в Нем видеть причину всех наших побед и поражений. Господь говорит: нийатам куру карма твам карма джайо хй акарманах — «честно исполняй свой долг, ибо действие лучше, чем бездействие». Живое существо обязано действовать в соответствии со своим положением, а добьется оно победы или потерпит поражение, зависит от Господа. Карманй эвадхикарас те ма пхалешу кадачана: «Ты имеешь право выполнять предписанные тебе обязанности, но у тебя нет права наслаждаться плодами своего труда». Мы должны просто честно исполнять свой долг. Победа же или поражение зависят от Господа.

Вритрасура воодушевлял Индру: «Пусть тебя не огорчает моя победа. Это еще не повод прекращать сражение — нет, ты должен исполнить свой долг до конца. И когда Кришна пожелает того, ты обязательно победишь». Этот стих поучителен для всех, кто честно трудится в Движении сознания Кришны. Не стоит чрезмерно радоваться своим успехам и сокрушаться из-за неудач. Мы должны лишь искренне стремиться исполнить волю Кришны или Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, не заботясь о победе или поражении. Наша единственная обязанность — искренне трудиться для Кришны, чтобы Он заметил наши старания.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.15.3

йатха прайанти самйанти
срото-вегена балуках
самйуджйанте вийуджйанте
татха калена дехинах

йатха — как; прайанти — расходятся; самйанти — сходятся; сротах-вегена — силой волн; балуках — песчинки; самйуджйанте — соединяются; вийуджйанте — разделяются; татха — так; калена — временем; дехинах — живые существа, воплощенные в материальных телах.

О царь, как волны то собирают, то раскидывают песчинки, так и время то сводит, то разлучает души, воплощенные в материальных телах.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Заблуждение обусловленных душ заключается в том, что они отождествляют себя с телом. Тело — это мертвая материя, но внутри его находится душа. Таково духовное видение. К сожалению, невежды, околдованные материальной иллюзией, не видят разницы между собой и своей плотью. Они не знают, что тело — всего лишь материя. По воле времени тела, как крошечные песчинки, то сходятся друг с другом, то разлучаются, каждый раз заставляя душу скорбеть об этом. Не понимая этой истины, невозможно стать счастливым. Поэтому Господь начинает Свои наставления в «Бхагавад-гите» такими словами:

дехино 'смин йатха дехе
каумарам йауванам джара
татха дехантара-праптир
дхирас татра на мухйати

«Воплотившаяся в теле душа постепенно меняет тело ребенка на тело юноши, а затем на тело старика, и точно так же после смерти она переходит в другое тело. Трезвомыслящего человека такая перемена не смущает» (Б.-г., 2.13). «Я не тело, я — духовное существо, пойманное в ловушку материального тела». Понимание этого простого факта приносит нам подлинное благо, открывая путь к дальнейшему духовному совершенствованию. Если же мы не отбросим телесные представления о жизни, то нашему мучительному материальному существованию не будет конца. Ни политические преобразования, ни социальная помощь, ни здравоохранение и никакие другие программы, призванные дать людям мир и счастье, не помогут нам. Материальная жизнь неизбежно будет приносить нам все новые и новые беды, и потому ее называют духкхалайам ашашватам — «неиссякаемым источником страданий».

----------


## Dimas

Родился сын. О, вы очень рады: "У меня есть сын". Но если вы изучаете это с философской точки зрения, рождения нет. Он не рождается. Рождается смерть. Поскольку взросление ребенка означает, что он умирает. Он умирает. Процесс умирания. В тот самый день, в тот самый момент рождения ребенка, начинается процесс умирания. Таким образом, мы не знаем, что это не рождение. Это смерть. Это называется майя. Это называется иллюзией: рождается смерть, а мы радуемся рождению ребенка.

Источник: From Srila Prabhupada’s Lecture, 12 Apr 1966.

----------


## Dimas

...Успех нашей деятельности, в чем бы она ни заключалась, определяется тем, насколько она удовлетворяет Господа.
Если же Господь недоволен тем, что мы делаем, то все наши старания - напрасная трата времени...

Srimad Bhagavatam 3.9 ТЕКСТ 41

пуртена тапаса йаджнаир данаир йога-самадхина
раддхам нихшрейасам пумсам мат-притис таттвавин-матам

*По мнению сведущих трансценденталистов, высшая цель всех традиционных видов благочестивой деятельности, аскез, жертвоприношений, благотворительности, мистической йоги, медитации и т.д. состоит в том, чтобы удовлетворить Меня.
*
КОММЕНТАРИЙ by Srila Prabhupada: В человеческом обществе существует немало видов деятельности, которые традиционно считают благочестивыми. Это альтруизм и филантропия, патриотическая и интернациональная деятельность, благотворительность, жертвоприношения, аскезы и даже медитация в состоянии транса, однако все они приносят человеку абсолютное благо только в том случае, если совершаются с целью принести удовлетворение Верховной Личности Бога.

Совершенством любой деятельности - общественной, политической, религиозной или альтруистической - является удовлетворение Верховного Господа. Этот секрет успеха хорошо известен преданным Господа, и примером тому служит поведение Арджуны на поле битвы Курукшетра.

Арджуна был благочестивым человеком, противником насилия, и потому не хотел сражаться со своими родственниками, однако когда он понял, что битва на Курукшетре угодна Кришне, то пожертвовал собственными интересами и вступил в бой во имя того, чтобы принести удовлетворение Господу. Он сделал верный выбор, и его примеру должны последовать все разумные люди.

Единственное, о чем мы должны заботиться, - это чтобы вся совершаемая нами деятельность приносила удовлетворение Господу.

Успех нашей деятельности, в чем бы она ни заключалась, определяется тем, насколько она удовлетворяет Господа.

Если же Господь недоволен тем, что мы делаем, то все наши старания - напрасная трата времени.

Таков критерий, с которым нужно подходить ко всем жертвоприношениям, аскезам, мистическому трансу и прочим видам благочестивой деятельности.

Srimad Bhagavatam 3.9 ТЕКСТ 42

ахам атматманам дхатах прештхах сан прейасам апи
ато майи ратим курйад дехадир йат-крите прийах

Я - Сверхдуша каждого индивидуального живого существа. Я - верховный повелитель и самое дорогое, что есть у живых существ. Лишь по недоразумению люди привязаны к грубому и тонкому телу, так как на самом деле они должны быть привязаны только ко Мне.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ by Srila Prabhupada: Верховный Господь, Личность Бога, является самым дорогим существом для души, в каком бы состоянии - обусловленном или освобожденном - она ни находилась. Те, кто не знает о том, что Господь является самым дорогим для них существом, находятся в обусловленном состоянии, а того, кто до конца постиг это, относят к числу освобожденных душ. Степень осознания человеком своих отношений с Господом зависит от того, насколько глубоко он понимает, почему для живого существа нет никого дороже Господа.

Истинную причину этого называет «Бхагавад-гита»: мамаивамшо джива-локе джива-бхутах санатанах - живые существа по своей природе являются неотъемлемыми частицами Верховного Господа (Б.-г., 15.7). живое существо называют атмой, а Господа - Параматмой. живое существо называют Брахманом, а Господа - Парабрахманом, или Парамешварой. Ишварах парамах кришнах.

Обусловленные души, не достигшие самоосознания, считают, что самое дорогое для них - это их материальное тело. Эти представления распространяются на все тело, то есть относятся к самому телу и всему, что с ним связано. Привязанность к собственному телу и продолжениям этого тела в форме детей и родственников на самом деле строится на привязанности к живой душе. Как только живая душа покидает тело, то оно утрачивает для нас всякую привлекательность, даже если это тело нашего самого любимого ребенка.

Таким образом, истинным объектом нашей любви и привязанности является не тело, а живая искра, вечная частица Всевышнего. А поскольку все живые существа суть составные части совокупного живого существа, это верховное живое существо является истинным объектом нашей любви. Любовь того, кто забыл об этом принципе, лежащем в основе его любви ко всему сущему, не может быть постоянной, ибо такой человек находится в майе. Чем сильнее влияет на человека майя, тем слабее становится его связь с истинным объектом его любви. По сути дела, человек не способен никого любить по-настоящему до тех пор, пока не достигнет совершенства в любовном служении Господу.

В данном стихе говорится о необходимости направить нашу любовь на Верховную Личность Бога. Особенно важным является здесь слово курйат, что значит «должен, обязан обладать». Оно указывает на то, что наша привязанность к истинному объекту любви должна становиться все сильнее и сильнее. Влияние майи распространяется на фрагментарное духовное живое существо, но не затрагивает Сверхдушу, или Параматму.

Признавая, что живое существо находится под влиянием майи, философы-майявади стремятся слиться с Параматмой. Однако поскольку они не питают к Параматме истинной любви, то не могут выпутаться из сетей майи и приблизиться к Параматме. Причиной этого является отсутствие у них любви к Параматме. Скупой богач не умеет правильно распорядиться своим богатством, и потому, несмотря на все свое богатство, вечно остается в плену нищеты. С другой стороны, тот, кто знает, как правильно использовать деньги, может быстро разбогатеть, даже если располагает очень незначительным исходным капиталом.

Глаза и солнце тесно связаны друг с другом, поскольку без солнечного света глаза не способны видеть. Однако другие части тела, которые привязаны к солнцу как к источнику тепла, получают от него больше пользы, нежели глаза. Глаза, которые не любят солнца, не выносят прямых солнечных лучей, то есть такие глаза не в состоянии испытать на себе благотворное воздействие солнечных лучей.

Подобно этому, философы-эмпирики, хотя и обладают теоретическим знанием о Брахмане, лишены возможности воспользоваться милостью Верховного Брахмана, так как не питают к Нему любви. Многочисленные последователи философии имперсонализма вечно остаются во власти майи, хотя и занимаются теоретическим изучением природы Брахмана. Причина этого в том, что они не развивают в себе любви к Брахману, поскольку их несовершенный метод познания не позволяет им развить в себе любовь к Нему. Солнцепоклонник, даже если он слеп и живет на Земле, может воочию увидеть бога солнца, тогда как тот, кто не поклоняется солнцу, не выносит даже яркого солнечного света.

Подобно этому, занимаясь преданным служением и развивая в себя чистую любовь к Господу, человек, даже если он не достиг уровня гьяни, получает возможность увидеть Верховную Личность Бога в своем сердце.

Поэтому при любых обстоятельствах необходимо стараться развить в себе любовь к Богу, которая поможет нам примирить все противоречия и разрешить все наши проблемы.

----------


## Dimas

*...как вы можете остановить это, натиск материальной природы? Везде, либо вы находитесь дома или вы находитесь снаружи, либо вы молоды, либо стары, либо вы ученый, либо философ. Кем бы вы ни были, материальная природа не позволит вам жить спокойной жизнью. Таково ее занятие. Даиви хй эша гуна-майи мама майа дуратйайа [БГ, 7.14]. Вы не можете жить спокойно, это не представляется возможным. Спокойная жизнь возможна только, когда вы стали сознающими Кришну. Нет другой альтернативы. Калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гатир анйатха. Господь Чайтанья
* ясно говорит: "Нет другого пути, нет другого пути, нет другого пути". Нельзя сказать, что наше движение сознания Кришны является одним из многих движений. Нет. Это единственное Движение, которое может дать народу мир, жизнь и процветание.

Источник: VedaBase => Bhagavad-gita 2.26 -- Los Angeles, December 6, 1968*

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.15.4

йатха дханасу ваи дхана
бхаванти на бхаванти ча
эвам бхутани бхутешу
чодитаниша-майайа

йатха — как; дханасу — в рисовых зернах; ваи — в действительности; дханах — злаки; бхаванти — возникают; на — не; бхаванти — возникают; ча — и; эвам — так; бхутани — живые существа; бхутешу — в живых существах; чодитани — побуждаемые; иша- майайа — энергией или волей Верховной Личности Бога.

Зерна, брошенные в землю, иногда дают всходы, а иногда нет. Если земля бесплодна, то зерна не прорастают. Подобно этому, побуждаемый энергией Всевышнего, мужчина иногда может зачать ребенка, а иногда нет. Поэтому нет причин скорбеть о призрачных узах родства, которые всецело подвластны Верховному Господу.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Махарадже читракету не суждено было иметь сына, поэтому, хотя у него было много тысяч жен, все они остались бесплодными. Когда к царю пришел Ангира Риши, царь попросил великого мудреца дать ему возможность иметь хотя бы одного сына. По благословению Ангиры Риши, майя послала царю ребенка, но ребенку не суждено было жить долго. Поэтому Ангира Риши предупредил царя, что его будущий ребенок принесет ему великую радость и великое горе.

По воле провидения, то есть Всевышнего, царю читракету не суждено было стать отцом. Как пустое зерно не дает всходов, так и бесплодный человек по воле Верховного Господа не может зачать ребенка. Бывает и так, что ребенок рождается у бесплодных родителей, или, наоборот, здоровые родители не могут произвести на свет детей. Иногда никакие средства не помогают предотвратить зачатие, и тогда родители умерщвляют ребенка во чреве. В наше время аборты стали привычным делом. Но почему? Почему не всегда действуют противозачаточные средства? Почему, несмотря на все принятые меры, зачатие все же происходит, и родителям приходится убивать еще не родившегося младенца? Следует признать, что наша так называемая наука не способна предопределить ход событий; все в конечном счете определяется высшей волей. Именно по воле Всевышнего мы попадаем в определенные условия, рождаемся в определенной семье, принадлежим к той или иной нации и обладаем особыми качествами. Позволяя нам родиться в определенных условиях, Верховный Господь лишь выполняет наши собственные желания, продиктованные майей, иллюзией. Поэтому человеку, вставшему на путь преданного служения, лучше оставить в стороне свои желания, понимая, что все зависит от Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.1.11) говорится:

анйабхилашита-шунйам
джнана-кармадй-анавритам
анукулйена кришнану-
шиланам бхактир уттама

«Верховному Господу Кришне нужно служить с любовью и желанием порадовать Его, не стремясь при этом к материальной выгоде, которую может принести корыстная деятельность или умозрительные рассуждения. Таково чистое преданное служение». Мы должны делать только то, что помогает нам развить сознание Кришны, а во всем остальном — полностью полагаться на Бога. Поэтому нет смысла строить планы, которые в итоге принесут нам одни лишь разочарования.

----------


## Dimas

Когда вы помогаете моей миссионерской деятельности, я всегда думаю о вас, и вы всегда думаете обо мне. Это и есть настоящее общение. Так же, как я всегда думаю о моем Гуру Махарадже всё время, хотя физически Он и не присутствует, и потому что я пытаюсь служить Ему наилучшим образом, я уверен, что он помогает мне Своим духовным благословением. Итак, есть два вида общения: физическое и в виде наставлений. Физическое общение не так важно, как общение в виде наставлений.

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Govinda -- Los Angeles 17 August, 1969

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Всё должно делаться без напряжения, потому что чрезмерные усилия, направленные на добывание денег, мешают нашему прогрессу в сознании Кришны" (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Брахмананды, 19 декабря 1968 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад Бхагаватам 6.15.5-6

ТЕКСТ 5

вайам ча твам ча йе чеме
тулйа-калаш чарачарах
джанма-мритйор йатха пашчат
пран наивам адхунапи бхох

вайам — мы (мудрецы, советники и придворные); ча — и; твам — ты; ча — также; йе — которые; ча — также; име — эти; тулйа-калах — собравшиеся здесь в одно и то же время; чара-ачарах — движущиеся и неподвижные; джанма — рождения; мритйох — и смерти; йатха — как; пашчат — после; прак — раньше; на — не; эвам — так; адхуна — сейчас; апи — хотя; бхох — о (царь).

О царь, все мы — и ты, и твои жены, советники и министры, а также все движущиеся и неподвижные существа, оказавшиеся сейчас вместе во вселенной — просто в течение какого-то времени играем свои роли. Мы ничего не знали об этих ролях до рождения и забудем о них после смерти. Поэтому наше нынешнее положение временно, хотя и вполне реально.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Философы- майявади заявляют, что Брахман, живое существо, реально, а его пребывание в теле иллюзорно: брахма сатйам джаган митхйа. Но, согласно вайшнавской философии, наше нынешнее положение не иллюзорно, а временно. Оно подобно сну. Мы не видим снов, пока бодрствуем, и немедленно забываем о них при пробуждении. Сновидения существуют для нас только во время сна, поэтому в силу их мимолетности их можно назвать иллюзией. Таким же непостоянством отличается и все материальное творение, включающее в себя, в частности, и результаты нашей собственной творческой деятельности. Как мы обычно не относимся всерьез к содержанию наших прошлых и будущих снов, так же спокойно, без лишних переживаний, следует относиться к снам, которые мы видим сейчас, и к нашей похожей на сон жизни. Таково подлинное знание.

ТЕКСТ 6

бхутаир бхутани бхутешах
сриджатй авати ханти ча
атма-сриштаир асватантраир
анапекшо 'пи балават

бхутаих — одними существами; бхутани — другие существа; бхута-ишах — Верховная Личность Бога, властелин всего сущего; сриджати — творит; авати — хранит; ханти — уничтожает; ча — также; атма-сриштаих — созданными Им; асватантраих — зависимыми; анапекшах — не озабоченный (сотворенным); апи — хотя; бала-ват — как дитя.

Верховный Господь, повелитель и владыка всего сущего, не очень интересуется этим временным космическим мирозданием, и тем не менее, подобно тому как дитя иногда строит песочные замки, которые ему не нужны, Верховный Господь, чья власть простирается на все сущее, творит, хранит и уничтожает все в этом бренном мире, хотя Сам не нуждается в этом. Он творит, побуждая отца зачать ребенка, хранит, побуждая правителей заботиться о подданных, и уничтожает, посылая змей и других носителей смерти. Его орудия творения, поддержания и уничтожения не могут ничего сделать самостоятельно, но, находясь во власти иллюзорной энергии, мнят себя творцами, хранителями и разрушителями.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Никто не способен самостоятельно творить, хранить или уничтожать. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.27) говорится:

пракритех крийаманани
гунаих кармани сарвашах
аханкара-вимудхатма
картахам ити манйате

«Вечная душа, находясь во власти трех гун материальной природы, считает себя совершающей действия, которые на самом деле совершает материальная природа». Покорная воле Верховной Личности Бога, материальная природа, пракрити, побуждает живые существа творить, хранить или разрушать, в зависимости от влияния на них разных гун природы. Но, поскольку живое существо ничего не знает ни о Верховном Господе, ни о послушной Ему материальной энергии, ему кажется, что оно действует самостоятельно. В действительности это не так. Осознавая себя орудием в руках Господа, каждый должен просто повиноваться Его воле. Царящий в современном обществе хаос вызван невежеством правителей, которые забыли о том, что обязаны своим положением Верховной Личности Бога. Поскольку они получили свою власть от Господа, их долг — на практике следовать воле Господа. Воля Господа изложена в «Бхагавад-гите». Поэтому каждый, выполняющий те или иные обязанности по созиданию, поддержанию или уничтожению, обязан прислушиваться к наставлениям того, кто определил им этот род занятий, — Верховной Личности, и следовать им в своей жизни. Только тогда люди смогут жить в счастье и согласии.

----------


## Dimas

*[Шрила Прабхупада] заверил меня: "В будущем появится история о том, как ведическая культура была привезена в Америку. Мы представляем новый стиль жизни и цивилизации. Всё должно быть идеальным. Другие никогда не мечтали о такой цивилизации: свободной жизни, счастливой жизни, без тревог, с надеждой - большой надеждой, что мы вернёмся домой, обратно к Богу. Благодаря увеличению распространения наших книг, Америка и затем весь мир станет сознающим Кришну. Весь мир находится во тьме. Ученые, подобные Дарвину и Фрейду, все они находятся во тьме.
Однажды весь мир высоко оценит, насколько мы изменили лицо мира от тьмы к свету".*

Источник: Ramesvara Swami, BTG 13-08, 1978.
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 28.09.2013

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

> "Кто это, Рамо?"
> 
> Вишнуджана Свами пел Харе Кришна, где он изменял Рама на Рамо. Шрила Прабхупада услышал это и остановил его, спрашивая "Кто это Рамо ?"
> 
> Вишнуджана Свами посмотрел вверх и ничего не ответил, Шрила Прабхупада упрекнул ученика, сказав " ты разрушаешь наше движение". Затем Прабхупада попросил быть внимательным " это Рама" и пошёл дальше.






Есть много философов майавади, они говорят: "Вы можете повторять любое имя, Кришны или Кали или Дурги или "

И представители другой школы говорят: "Вы можете повторять любые имена, какие вам только взбредут в голову. Всё это не важно".

Но ведические шастры, писания, так не говорят.  Там говорится: харер нама. И никакое другое имя. Харер нама. Только имя Хари.

Шраванам киртанам вишнох
/ШБ 7.5.23/

Слышать и воспевать кого? Вишну. Это ясно указывается там. Итак, мы должны воспевать имя Вишну, мы должны воспевать имя Харер, Хари и Вишну, Кришны. Все они относятся к одной личности. Итак, это моя. Вы не должны запутывать себя, думая, что "Любое имя подойдёт". Нет. Это харер нама харер нама харер нама  ива  кевалам
калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гатир анйатха    http://prabhupada.com.ua/1970/Initia...3_07_1970.html

----------


## Jamuna d. d.

Метод сознания Кришны – лучший способ создания в доме благоприятной атмосферы. Если человек обладает сознанием Кришны, он может сделать свою семейную жизнь очень счастливой, так как метод сознания Кришны очень прост. Достаточно повторять: _Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе_, – питаться остатками пищи, предложенной Кришне, читать и обсуждать такие книги, как «Бхагавад-гита» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и поклоняться Божеству. Эти четыре вида деятельности сделают нас счастливыми. Мы также должны приобщать к ним членов своей семьи. Утром и вечером все домашние, собравшись вместе, могут петь: _Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе / Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе_ (Б.-г., 13.8-12, комм.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.17.10

итй атад-вирйа-видуши
бруване бахв-ашобханам
рушаха деви дхрштайа
нирджитатмабхиманине
Пословный перевод: 
ити — так; а-тат-вирйа-видуши — не знавший о могуществе Господа Шивы; бруване — когда сказал; баху-ашобханам — недостойный поступок (критика Господа Шивы); руша — гневно; аха — сказала; деви — богиня Парвати; дхрштайа — дерзкому (Читракету); нирджита-атма — обуздавшим чувства; абхиманине — считавшему себя.
Перевод: 
Не понимая до конца могущества Господа Шивы и Парвати, Читракету нелестно отозвался об их поведении. Своими дерзкими речами он привел богиню Парвати в страшный гнев, и та принялась отчитывать Читракету, который возомнил, что владеет собой лучше, чем сам Господь Шива.
Комментарий: 
Хотя у Читракету и в мыслях не было оскорблять Господа Шиву, ему все же не следовало упрекать его, хотя тот и вел себя вопреки обычаям, принятым в обществе. Как говорится, теджийасам на дошайа: могущество — признак безупречности. Кто, например, будет упрекать Солнце за то, что его лучи выпаривают мочу на улице? Не говоря уже об обычных людях, даже выдающиеся личности не должны порицать облеченных высшей властью. Читракету следовало бы знать, что Господь Шива, несмотря на свое поведение, находится выше критики. Беда Читракету была в том, что он, став великим преданным Господа Вишну, Санкаршаны, немного возгордился Его благосклонностью к себе и потому решил, что теперь вправе поучать кого угодно, даже самого Господа Шиву. Однако такая гордость непозволительна для преданного. Вайшнав должен почтительно относиться ко всем, всегда оставаясь кротким и смиренным.

трнад апи суничена
тарор апи сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих

«Повторять святое имя Господа следует в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, валяющейся на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, полностью избавиться от ложной гордости и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. Только в таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно». Вайшнаву не следует пренебрегать никем. Лучше оставаться кротким и смиренным и просто повторять мантру Харе Кришна. Как указывает слово нирджитатмабхиманине, Читракету решил, что владеет собой лучше самого Господа Шивы, хотя на деле это было далеко не так. Поэтому его поведение и вызвало гнев матери Парвати.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.17.14

найам архати ваикунтха-пада-мулопасарпанам
самбхавита-матих стабдхах
садхубхих парйупаситам
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; айам — этот человек; архати — заслуживает; ваикунтха-пада-мула-упасарпанам — обрести прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа Вишну; самбхавита-матих — слишком о себе возомнившего; стабдхах — наглец; садхубхих — великими святыми; парйупаситам — почитаемого.
Перевод: 
Успех вскружил ему голову и заставил поверить в собственную исключительность. Таким наглецам, ослепленным манией величия, нет места у лотосных стоп Господа Вишну, которым поклоняются все святые.
Комментарий: 
Когда преданный начинает думать, будто достиг больших успехов в преданном служении, он становится жертвой гордости, которая лишает его права находиться под сенью лотосных стоп Господа. Здесь уместно снова вспомнить наставление Господа Чайтаньи:

трнад апи суничена
тарор апи сахишнуна
аманина манадена
киртанийах сада харих

«Святое имя Господа следует повторять в смиренном состоянии ума, считая себя ниже соломы, валяющейся на улице. Нужно стать терпеливее дерева, полностью избавиться от ложной гордости и всегда быть готовым оказать почтение другим. Только в таком состоянии ума можно повторять святое имя Господа постоянно». Невозможно обрести прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа, не став кротким и смиренным.

----------


## Dimas

Я находился в Калькуттском храме. Президент храма был поглощен бизнесом - для храма, но, тем не менее, это был бизнес - и он не заботился о преданных. Большинство преданных были весьма обеспокоены. Мы не получали хорошей еды, мы были новичками в Индии, и мы зависели от президента храма. Преданные просто ждали, когда приедет Шрила Прабхупада. Когда Шрила Прабхупада прибыл, многие преданные подошли к нему и начали жаловаться на условия в храме и на президента храма. В конце концов, Шрила Прабхупада созвал совещание со всеми преданными и выслушал все их жалобы. Он слушал очень сочувственно, очень терпеливо, а затем он сделал распоряжение. Он сформировал комитет и сказал, чтобы комитет собирался каждую неделю, и чтобы всё, что они решат, должно быть записано в книгу, в которой каждый должен расписаться. И затем, что они решат, все должны выполнять. Но затем настроение Шрилы Прабхупады изменилось, и он начал говорить о своей собственной борьбе, - и я бы сказал, о его собственных страданиях - как он принес сознание Кришны на Запад и распространял сознание Кришны: два инфаркта; какой-то шум у него в голове, когда он находился в Нью-Йорке, как он объяснил это; и очень страдает, распространяя сознание Кришны. "Я даже не хочу обсуждать, сколько я страдал", сказал Шрила Прабхупада: "Но я никогда не жаловался, потому что моим правилом всегда было: 'Все для Кришны и ничего для себя'".

Источник: Many Moons - by Giriraj Swami - Torchlight Publishing 2012, pp 257-258
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 09.10.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.17.20

гуна-праваха этасмин
ках шапах ко нв ануграхах
ках сварго нараках ко ва
ким сукхам духкхам эва ва
Пословный перевод: 
гуна-правахе — в потоке гун материальной природы; этасмин — в этом; ках — что; шапах — проклятие; ках — что; ну — воистину; ануграхах — благословение; ках — что; сваргах — рай; нараках — ад; ках — что; ва — или; ким — что; сукхам — счастье; духкхам — горе; эва — конечно; ва — или.
Перевод: 
Материальный мир подобен волнам стремительной реки, и потому кто может знать, что в нем проклятие и что благословение? Где здесь рай и где ад? Что здесь считать счастьем и что — горем? Все это лишь волны, сменяющие друг друга и без следа уходящие в небытие.
Комментарий: 
В одной из своих песен Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур поет: (мичхе) майара ваше, йаччха бхесе’, кхаччха хабудубу, бхаи — «Дорогие живые существа, попавшие в материальный мир, куда несут вас волны гун материальной природы?» (Джива) кршна- даса, эи вишваса, карле та’ ара духкха наи: «Как только живое существо пытается понять свою вечную природу слуги Кришны, оно немедленно избавляется от всех страданий». Кришна хочет, чтобы мы предались Ему, оставив все другие дела. Если мы так и поступим, то причинно-следственные связи этого мира перестанут действовать на нас. Предавшаяся душа больше не находится под влиянием закона причин и следствий.

В этой связи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур пишет, что попасть в материальный мир — все равно что свалиться в соляную шахту. Упав в такую шахту, мы всегда будем ощущать на языке один вкус — вкус соли. Точно так же этот мир полон страданий. Все его мимолетные радости — по сути, те же страдания, и только невежество не дает нам этого понять. Таково истинное положение вещей. Когда человек приходит в чувство, то есть когда он обретает сознание Кришны, его перестают заботить изменчивые условия бытия в материальном мире. Ему больше нет дела до счастья и горя, проклятий и благословений, рая или ада, поскольку он не видит между всем этим никакой разницы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.17.23

татхапи тач-чхакти-висарга эшам
сукхайа духкхайа хитахитайа
бандхайа мокшайа ча мртйу-джанманох
шариринам самсртайе ’вакалпате
Пословный перевод: 
татхапи — все же; тат-шакти — энергии Господа; висаргах — творение; эшам — этих (обусловленных душ); сукхайа — для счастья; духкхайа — для печали; хита-ахитайа — для приобретения и потери; бандхайа — для рабства; мокшайа — для освобождения; ча — также; мртйу — смерти; джанманох — рождения; шариринам — всех воплощенных; самсртайе — для повторения; авакалпате — действует.
Перевод: 
Но, хотя Верховный Господь и относится одинаково к получаемым нами по нашей карме наслаждениям и страданиям и хотя у Него нет ни друзей, ни врагов, все же посредством Своей материальной энергии Он создает категории хороших и плохих поступков. Тем самым Он создает условия для продолжения материального бытия, порождая счастье и горе, везение и невезение, рабство и свободу, рождение и смерть.
Комментарий: 
Хотя Верховный Господь — высший повелитель всего сущего, пребывая в Своем изначальном трансцендентном бытии, Он не несет ответственности за счастье и страдания, порабощение или освобождение обусловленных душ. Причиной тому — последствия кармической деятельности самих обитателей материального мира. Судья может отдать приказ одного посадить в тюрьму, а другого из нее освободить, однако сам он при этом не отвечает за горе или радость этих людей, которые просто получают по заслугам. Хотя верховная власть находится в руках правительства, функции правосудия осуществляются соответствующими государственными органами, и правительство не несет ответственности за их решения в каждом отдельном случае. Поэтому для правительства все граждане равны. Точно так же и Верховный Господь одинаково относится ко всем, но для поддержания закона и порядка в Его верховном правительстве существуют различные департаменты, контролирующие деятельность живых существ. В этой связи можно также привести пример с цветами лилии, которые, распускаясь с восходом солнца и вновь закрываясь с его закатом, доставляют то радость, то страдания пчелам. Однако ни солнечные лучи, ни само солнце не несут ответственности за радости и страдания этих пчел.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.18.30

вилокйаиканта-бхутани
бхутанй адау праджапатих
стрийам чакре сва-дехардхам
йайа пумсам матир хрта
Пословный перевод: 
вилокйа — видя; эканта-бхутани — самоотреченные; бхутани — живые существа; адау — в начале; праджапатих — Господь Брахма; стрийам — женщину; чакре — сотворил; сва-деха — своего тела; ардхам — половину; йайа — которой; пумсам — мужчин; матих — ум; хрта — пленяется.
Перевод: 
На заре творения создатель вселенной Брахма заметил, что живые существа стали проявлять отрешенность от мира. Тогда, чтобы увеличить население мира, из лучшей половины тела мужчины он сотворил женщину, чьи повадки способны полностью пленить ум мужчины.
Комментарий: 
Половое влечение — движущая сила всей вселенной, созданная Господом Брахмой для того, чтобы увеличить численность людей и других обитателей этого мира. В Пятой песни Ришабхадева говорит: пумсах стрийа митхуни-бхавам этам — весь мир вращается вокруг полового влечения, которое испытывают друг к другу мужчина и женщина. Когда женщина и мужчина соединяются, узел их взаимной привязанности затягивается все туже и туже, намертво привязывая их к материальной жизни. Так действует иллюзия материального мира. В той же самой иллюзии оказался и Кашьяпа Муни, несмотря на всю свою ученость и духовную мудрость. В «Ману-самхите» (2.215) и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (9.19.17) сказано:

матра свасра духитра ва
навивиктасано бхавет
балаван индрийа-грамо
видвамсам апи каршати

«Мужчине не следует оставаться наедине с женщиной, даже если она его мать, сестра или дочь, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что способны увлечь любого, даже мудреца». Стоит мужчине остаться наедине с женщиной, как его половое желание усиливается. Поэтому, как здесь указывают слова эканта-бхутани, во избежание полового возбуждения, необходимо свести общение с противоположным полом к минимуму. Половое влечение обладает такой силой, что немедленно овладевает мужчиной, уединившимся с женщиной — будь то его мать, дочь или сестра.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.18.41

шарат-падмотсавам вактрам
вачаш ча шраванамртам
хрдайам кшура-дхарабхам
стринам ко веда чештитам
Пословный перевод: 
шарат — осенью; падма — лотос; утсавам — цветущий; вактрам — лицо; вачах — речи; ча — также; шравана — слуху; амртам — приятные; хрдайам — сердце; кшура-дхара — острие бритвы; абхам — как; стринам — женщин; ках — кто; веда — знает; чештитам — дела.
Перевод: 
Красотой и изяществом женский лик подобен цветущему осеннему лотосу. Ее сладкие речи ласкают слух, но, заглянув в ее сердце, мы найдем, что оно остро, как лезвие бритвы. Поэтому кому под силу понять поступки женщины?
Комментарий: 
Здесь Кашьяпа Муни дает очень точное с материальной точки зрения описание женщины. Обычно женщин называют прекрасным полом, поскольку они очень привлекательны для мужчин, особенно в возрасте шестнадцати-семнадцати лет. Поэтому лицо женщины сравнивают с цветущим осенним лотосом. Лотосы необыкновенно прекрасны в осеннюю пору, и женщины необычайно привлекательны в пору ранней юности. Голос женщины на санскрите называют нари-свара, потому что женщины любят петь, и их пение пленяет ум мужчин. В настоящее время большой популярностью пользуются киноактрисы, и особенно певицы. Некоторые из них одним пением зарабатывают баснословные деньги. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху запрещал санньяси слушать пение женщины, потому что для санньяси это чревато падением. Санньяса подразумевает полное прекращение общения с женщинами, но если санньяси слушает женский голос и смотрит на красивое женское лицо, то он обязательно почувствует влечение и не сможет избежать падения. Тому есть немало примеров. Даже великий мудрец Вишвамитра пал жертвой чар Менаки. Поэтому мужчина, развивающий в себе духовное сознание, должен особенно тщательно избегать смотреть на женские лица или слушать их голоса. Для брахмачари или санньяси любование красотой женщины или наслаждение ее пением — уже падение в тонкой форме. Следовательно, слова Кашьяпы Муни о женщине должны служить нам назиданием.

Если фигура женщины привлекательна, лицо ее красиво, а голос сладок, то она становится естественной ловушкой для мужчины. Если такая женщина предлагает мужчине свои услуги, писания советуют считать ее темным колодцем, заросшим сверху травой. Такие колодцы — не редкость в полях, и беспечный, ничего не подозревающий путник может провалиться сквозь траву и упасть в один из них. Поэтому писания снова и снова предупреждают нас об этой опасности. Зная, что привязанность к материальному миру коренится в привязанности к женщине, Кашьяпа Муни думал: «Кому под силу понять сердце женщины?» Чанакья Пандит тоже советует: вишвасо наива картавйах стришу раджа-кулешу ча — «Никогда не доверяйте политикам и женщинам». Таковы предписания шастр на этот счет, и потому мужчинам следует проявлять крайнюю осторожность в общении с женщинами.

Иногда Движение сознания Кришны подвергают критике за то, что мы якобы позволяем в нем слишком свободное общение между мужчинами и женщинами. Однако сознание Кришны предназначено для всех, независимо от пола. Сам Господь Кришна говорит: стрийо ваишйас татха шудрас те ’пи йанти парам гатим: каждый, будь то женщина, шудра или вайшья, не говоря уже о кшатриях и брахманах, может вернуться домой, к Богу, если будет строго следовать наставлениям духовного учителя и шастр. Поэтому мы просим всех участников нашего Движения — и мужчин, и женщин — стремиться не к наслаждению телесной красотой, а только к Кришне. Тогда все будет хорошо. Действовать же иначе — значит подвергать себя огромной опасности.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.18.42

на хи кашчит прийах стринам
анджаса свашишатманам
патим путрам бхратарам ва
гхнантй артхе гхатайанти ча
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; хи — поистине; кашчит — кто-либо; прийах — дорог; стринам — женщинам; анджаса — в действительности; сва-ашиша — ради своих интересов; атманам — ближнего; патим — мужа; путрам — сына; бхратарам — брата; ва — или; гхнанти — убивают; артхе — из корысти; гхатайанти — устраивают убийство; ча — также.
Перевод: 
Заботясь о себе, женщины разыгрывают любовь к мужчинам, но на самом деле они никого не любят. Женщин считают образцом святости, но ради личной выгоды они готовы убить или обречь на смерть собственного мужа, сына или брата.
Комментарий: 
Кашьяпа Муни получил хорошую возможность изучить женскую природу. Женщины по своей природе эгоистичны и потому нуждаются в постоянной опеке, чтобы их врожденная склонность к чрезмерному эгоизму не могла проявиться. Женщина всегда должна находиться под опекой мужчины. В детстве о ней должен заботиться отец, в молодости — муж, а в старости — взрослые сыновья. Таковы наставления Ману, который говорит, что женщине нельзя предоставлять независимость. За ними нужно присматривать, чтобы у них не было возможности проявлять естественную склонность к откровенному эгоизму. Даже в наши дни нередки случаи, когда жены убивают мужей, чтобы получить страховку.

Не следует считать все сказанное выше попытками опорочить женщин — это лишь результат практического наблюдения за их природой. Подобные естественные наклонности женщин или мужчин проявляются только в тех из них, кто находится во власти телесных представлений о жизни. Однако, возвышаясь духовно, и мужчина, и женщина способны полностью избавиться от отождествления себя с телом. Мы должны видеть в женщинах лишь вечные души (ахам брахмасми), чье единственное предназначение — приносить радость Кришне. Только тогда мы сможем выйти из-под влияния гун материальной природы, которое испытывает на себе каждый, кто получил материальное тело.

Движение сознания Кришны несет благо каждому, потому что может с легкостью защитить человека от оскверняющего влияния материальной природы, возникающего из-за того, что мы находимся в материальном теле. С самых первых стихов «Бхагавад-гита» учит нас тому, что мы не мужчины и не женщины, но вечные души. Мы должны жить интересами души, а не тела. Иначе, пока мы движимы телесными представлениями о жизни, — неважно, мужчины мы или женщины, — у нас всегда будет опасность сбиться с пути. Душу иногда называют пурушей, потому что, какое бы обличье — мужское или женское — она ни принимала, ей всегда присуща склонность наслаждаться материальным миром. Каждого, кто стремится к наслаждению, называют пурушей. Ни женщину, ни мужчину не интересует служение другим: всех заботят лишь собственные удовольствия. Однако Движение сознания Кришны дает замечательную духовную подготовку и мужчинам, и женщинам. Каждый мужчина должен стать примерным преданным Господа Кришны, а каждая женщина — целомудренной последовательницей своего мужа. Это принесет счастье им обоим.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.15.45

йаван нр-кайа-ратхам атма-вашопакалпам
дхатте гариштха-чаранарчанайа нишатам
джнанасим ачйута-бало дадхад аста-шатрух
свананда-тушта упашанта идам виджахйат
Пословный перевод: 
йават — до тех пор, пока; нр-кайа — человеческое тело; ратхам — подобное колеснице; атма-ваша — властью души; упакалпам — поддерживаемое (со всеми его принадлежностями); дхатте — имеет; гариштха-чарана — лотосным стопам старших (то есть духовного учителя и его предшественников); арчанайа — служением; нишатам — заостренный; джнана-асим — меч знания; ачйута-балах — наделенный трансцендентной силой Кришны; дадхат — держащий; аста-шатрух — тот, чей враг побежден; сва- ананда-туштах — полностью удовлетворенный своим трансцендентным блаженством; упашантах — очистивший свое сознание от всей материальной скверны; идам — это тело; виджахйат — пусть оставит.
Перевод: 
До тех пор, пока у человека остается материальное тело со всеми его принадлежностями, тело, которое не вполне подчиняется ему, человеку следует крепко держаться за лотосные стопы своих старших, а именно духовного учителя и его предшественников. По их милости он сможет заточить меч знания, чтобы потом, применив силу, дарованную Верховной Личностью Бога, победить перечисленных врагов. Действуя таким образом, преданный сможет погрузиться в собственное трансцендентное блаженство и покинуть материальное тело, возродив свою духовную природу.
Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9) Господь говорит:

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со ’рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и Моих деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна». Таково высшее совершенство жизни, и человеческое тело помогает нам достичь этого совершенства. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.20.17) сказано:

нр-дехам адйам сулабхам судурлабхам
плавам сукалпам гуру-карнадхарам
майанукулена набхасватеритам
пуман бхавабдхим на тарет са атма-ха

Человеческое тело — ценнейший корабль, а духовный учитель — капитан (гуру-карнадхарам), способный провести этот корабль через все рифы океана неведения. Наставления Кришны — попутный ветер. Человек обязательно должен воспользоваться всеми этими благоприятными условиями и пересечь океан неведения. Поскольку духовный учитель — капитан корабля, надо служить ему со всей искренностью, чтобы по его милости снискать милость Верховного Господа.

Следует обратить внимание на слово ачйута-балах. Духовный учитель очень милостив к своим ученикам, и, удовлетворив его, преданный получает силу от Верховной Личности Бога. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит: гуру-кршна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата- биджа — нужно прежде всего удовлетворить духовного учителя; сделав это, человек тем самым доставит удовольствие Кришне и получит от Него силу, которая позволит ему пересечь океан неведения. Стало быть, тот, кто действительно стремится вернуться домой, к Богу, должен обрести необходимую силу, доставив удовольствие своему духовному учителю: так преданный получит оружие, с помощью которого он сможет победить своих врагов, и обретет милость Кришны. Просто получить оружие гьяны недостаточно. Надо заточить этот меч знания, служа духовному учителю и неукоснительно следуя его наставлениям. Тогда человек, вставший на духовный путь, обретет милость Верховной Личности Бога. В обычном сражении воин, чтобы одолеть врагов, использует свою колесницу и лошадей, но, когда он одержал победу, ни колесница, ни все ее оснащение ему уже не нужны. Точно так же, пока у нас есть человеческое тело, надо использовать все его возможности, чтобы достичь наивысшего совершенства — вернуться домой, к Богу.

Обрести совершенное знание — значит подняться на духовный уровень (брахма-бхута). В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54) Господь говорит:

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

«Тот, кто находится в этом трансцендентном состоянии, сразу постигает Верховный Брахман и исполняется радости. Он никогда не скорбит и ничего не желает. Он одинаково расположен ко всем живым существам. Достигнув этого состояния, человек обретает чистое преданное служение Мне». Просто углубляя свои знания, как это делают имперсоналисты, невозможно вырваться из когтей майи. Нужно подняться на уровень бхакти.

бхактйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад-анантарам

«Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только с помощью преданного служения. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога» (Б.-г., 18.55). Пока человек не поднялся на уровень преданного служения и не снискал милость духовного учителя и Кришны, у него остается возможность пасть и снова родиться в материальном теле. Вот почему Кришна подчеркивает в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9):

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со ’рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна».

Особое внимание следует обратить на слово таттватах, которое означает «действительно». Тато мам таттвато джнатва. Только тот, кто по милости духовного учителя действительно познал Кришну, избавляется от необходимости рождаться в материальном теле. В шастрах («Шримад-Бхагаватам») сказано: арухйа крччхрена парам падам татах патантй адхо ’надрта-йушмад- ангхрайах — те, кто просто накапливает знания, пренебрегая служением лотосным стопам Кришны, не смогут вырваться из плена материального бытия. Даже если человек достигнет уровня брахма- падам и погрузится в Брахман, не обретя бхакти он может вновь оказаться в материальном мире. Нужно быть очень осторожным, всегда памятуя о возможности снова попасть в материальное рабство. Уберечь себя от падения можно, только поднявшись на уровень бхакти — оттуда душа не может упасть. Только тогда человек сможет прекратить деятельность в материальном мире. В общих чертах путь к совершенству заключается в следующем: по словам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, человек сначала должен встретить истинного духовного учителя, принадлежащего к парампаре сознания Кришны. По милости гуру человек, следуя его наставлениям, сможет получить силу от Кришны. А эта сила позволит ему встать на путь преданного служения и достичь высшей цели жизни — лотосных стоп Вишну.

Особого внимания в этом стихе заслуживают слова джнанасим ачйута-балах. Джнанасим, меч знания, дается Кришной, и когда человек служит гуру и Кришне, Баларама дает ему силу, необходимую, чтобы удержать в руках меч наставлений Кришны. Баларама — это Нитьянанда. Враджендра-нандана йеи, шачи-сута хаила сеи, баларама ха-ила нитаи. Этот бала — Баларама — приходит вместе со Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, и оба Они очень милостивы: в век Кали любой может укрыться под сенью Их лотосных стоп. Они приходят именно для того, чтобы спасти падшие души, родившиеся в этот век. Папи тапи йата чхила, хари-наме уддхарила. Оружие Шри Чайтаньи и Нитьянанды — санкиртана, хари-нама. Так что человек должен принять меч знания от Кришны и милостью Баларамы обрести силу. Вот почему во Вриндаване мы поклоняемся Кришне-Балараме. В «Мундака-упанишад» (3.2.4) сказано:

найам атма бала-хинена лабхйо
на ча прамадат тапасо вапй алингат
этаир упайаир йатате йас ту видвамс
тасйаиша атма вишате брахма-дхама

Невозможно достичь цели жизни без милости Баларамы. Поэтому Шри Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: нитаийера каруна хабе, врадже радха-кршна пабе — тому, кто обрел милость Баларамы, Нитьянанды, совсем не трудно достичь лотосных стоп Радхи и Кришны.

се самбандха нахи йара,
бртха джанма гела тара,
видйа-куле хи карибе тара

Если у человека нет связи с Нитаем, Баларамой, то, каким бы гьяни, знатоком писаний, он ни был и в какой бы почтенной семье он ни родился, это не принесет ему никакой пользы. Самое важное — победить в себе врагов сознания Кришны с помощью силы, полученной от Баларамы.

----------


## Евгений

Кто нибудь может перевести? :
Letter to: Brahmananda
—
Calcutta
14 October, 1967
67-10-14

My Dear Brahmananda,
Please accept my blessings. I thank you very much for sending me 2 copies of BTG stationery & envelopes. I have received a letter from Damodara (dated Oct. 9) in which he writes to say:
"Swami Kirtanananda has returned to the United States and is causing quite a stir among the devotees. Following his suggestions, we have stopped wearing robes and have cut off our flags. He said these appurtenances are too strange-looking to outsiders and only make it more difficult for them to consider chanting Hare Krishna. Swami Kirtanananda has said we must avoid appearing to be Orientalists if we are to have 108 centers in the US.''
This is very much disturbing to me & has caused me much pain. Please therefore stop Kirtanananda from making his mental concoctions. Do not be misled by him. I have never advised him to act like that. If he is causing such disturbances he should not be allowed to indulge in such nonsensical activities. I have already written you to inform you that somehow or other he has become crazy; otherwise he would not have disobeyed me to go directly to N.Y. For the time being he has cut all link with me, therefore any instruction given by him is unauthorized & should at once be rejected. He has no right to dictate as he has without my sanction. Whatever is to be done will be executed when I return. He is too much puffed-up nonsensically therefore you should copy this letter & forward to all centers that Kirtanananda has no right to dictate anything to the Society in this way. I am very sorry that he is exploiting his present position as a sannyasi. I have no objection if members of the Society dress like nice American gentlemen; but in all circumstances a devotee cannot avoid tilak, flag on head, & beads on neck. These are essential features of a Vaisnava. Hope you are well.
Your ever well-wisher
A.C. Bhaktivedanta, Swami

----------


## Radesa das

Когда Шрила Прабхупада заполнял анкету для получения загранпаспорта в Индии, там был пункт: профессия. 
Шрила Прабхупада написал: "слуга своего духовного учителя Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати Тхакура Махараджа".

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.5.14

йатха бхрамйатй айо брахман
свайам акарша-саннидхау
татха ме бхидйате четаш
чакра-панер йадрччхайа
Пословный перевод: 
йатха — как; бхрамйати — движется; айах — железо; брахман — о брахманы; свайам — самостоятельно; акарша — магнита; саннидхау — вблизи; татха — так; ме — мое; бхидйате — изменяется; четах — сознание; чакра-панех — Господа Вишну, держащего в руке диск; йадрччхайа — по воле.
Перевод: 
О брахманы [учителя], подобно тому как железо притягивается к магниту, мое сознание, изменившееся по воле Господа Вишну — того, кто держит в руке диск, — всегда стремится к Господу. Поэтому я не могу не думать о Нем.
Комментарий: 
Для железа естественно притягиваться к магниту, а для всех живых существ естественно тянуться к Кришне. Кришна — это изначальное имя Господа, которое означает «тот, кто влечет к Себе все сущее». Самые яркие примеры этого влечения можно найти во Вриндаване: там все и вся тянутся к Кришне. Его родители Махараджа Нанда и Яшодадеви; друзья, такие как Шридама, Судама и другие мальчики-пастушки; гопи — Шримати Радхарани и Ее спутницы, и даже коровы, телята, лесные птицы и звери — все тянутся к Кришне. К Нему тянутся цветы и плоды в садах, воды Ямуны, земля, небо, деревья и другие растения, животные и все остальные существа. Такое влечение к Кришне свойственно всему, что есть во Вриндаване.

Полная противоположность Вриндавану — материальный мир, где никого не влечет к Кришне: всех привлекает майя. Именно этим материальный мир отличается от духовного. Хираньякашипу находился в материальном мире, и его привлекали женщины и деньги, а Махараджу Прахладу, который пребывал в естественном для живого существа состоянии, неизменно влекло к Кришне. Когда Хираньякашипу спросил Прахладу, как в его разум могли проникнуть столь странные убеждения, Прахлада ответил, что в его убеждениях нет ничего странного, ибо каждое живое существо в своем естественном состоянии тянется к Кришне. Хираньякашипу это казалось странным, потому что сам он, находясь в неестественном состоянии, не тянулся к Кришне. Поэтому, как следовало из слов Махараджи Прахлады, Хираньякашипу нуждался в очищении.

Как только живое существо очищается от скверны мирского бытия, его снова начинает привлекать Кришна (сарвопадхи-винирмуктам тат-паратвена нирмалам). В материальном мире каждый осквернен тягой к чувственным наслаждениям и действует, отождествляя себя с тем или иным телом — иногда телом человека, животного, полубога, дерева или какого-то другого существа. Душа должна избавиться от склонности отождествлять себя с каким бы то ни было материальным телом. Тогда она сама собой потянется к Кришне. Идя путем бхакти, живое существо очищается от всех неестественных влечений. Очистившись, оно начинает тянуться к Кришне и служить Кришне, а не майе. Это естественное состояние для любого живого существа. Преданного неизменно влечет к Кришне, тогда как непреданный, поскольку он осквернен тягой к материальным наслаждениям, всегда к Кришне безразличен. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.28) Сам Господь говорит об этом так:

йешам тв анта-гатам папам
джананам пунйа-карманам
те двандва-моха-нирмукта
бхаджанте мам дрдха-вратах

«Кто совершал благочестивые поступки в этой и в прошлых жизнях и полностью отрекся от греха, тот выходит из-под власти иллюзорной двойственности и с решимостью посвящает себя служению Мне». Необходимо полностью очиститься от скверны греховного, мирского бытия. Все обитатели материального мира осквернены материальными желаниями. А пока живое существо не освободится от всех материальных желаний (анйабхилашита-шунйам), его не будет тянуть к Кришне.

----------


## Radesa das

В 1971 году Шрила Прабхупада приехал в Москву. Однажды во время прогулки, посмотрев по сторонам он сказал: "какой великий обман! он не сможет продлится вечно. максимум через 20 лет все это разрушится". 
В 1991 СССР не стало.

----------


## Dimas

*... для людей с различным складом ума существуют разные виды литературы. Популярные произведения, привлекающие людей, подобных воронам, содержат, главным образом, гниющие отбросы чувственных тем. Как правило, они состоят из мирских разглагольствований, касающихся грубого тела и тонкого ума. Эти предметы описываются изящным языком с множеством мирских сравнений и метафор. Но при этом они не прославляют Господа. Чему бы ни была посвящена такая поэзия и проза, она считается украшением мертвеца. Духовно развитые люди, подобные лебедям, не находят никакого удовольствия в подобной мертвой литературе, которая может доставлять удовольствие только тем, кто сам духовно мертв. Эти произведения, написанные под влиянием гун страсти и невежества, под разными ярлыками распространяются среди людей, но они едва ли способны удовлетворить духовные потребности человека, и поэтому духовно развитые люди, подобные лебедям, не хотят иметь с ними ничего общего. Таких духовно развитых людей...*

Srimad Bhagavatam 1.5.10

Слова, не описывающие величие Господа, который один способен освятить атмосферу целой вселенной, по мнению святых людей, подобны месту паломничества ворон. Совершенные личности не находят в них никакого удовольствия, ибо всегда пребывают в трансцендентном царстве.

Комментарий by Srila Prabhupada: 
Вороны и лебеди — птицы разного полета, так как у них разный склад ума. Людей, занятых кармической деятельностью или движимых страстью, можно сравнить с воронами, а совершенных во всех отношениях святых людей — с лебедями. Вороны получают удовольствие, роясь на свалках и помойках, так же, как одолеваемые страстями люди, действующие ради наслаждения, находят удовольствие в вине, женщинах и посещают места, предназначенные для грубого чувственного наслаждения. Лебедей не привлекают места, где устраивают свои сборища и совещания вороны (бары, рестораны, кинотеатры и другие места общественных утех, зборищь и развлечений). Их можно встретить лишь там, где царит атмосфера естественной красоты, где поверхность живописных прозрачных водоемов украшают прекрасные разноцветные лотосы. Такова разница между этими двумя видами птиц.

Природа наделяет разные формы жизни различными типами мышления, поэтому невозможно подходить ко всем с одинаковой меркой.

Подобно этому, для людей с различным складом ума существуют разные виды литературы. Популярные произведения, привлекающие людей, подобных воронам, содержат, главным образом, гниющие отбросы чувственных тем. Как правило, они состоят из мирских разглагольствований, касающихся грубого тела и тонкого ума. Эти предметы описываются изящным языком с множеством мирских сравнений и метафор. Но при этом они не прославляют Господа. Чему бы ни была посвящена такая поэзия и проза, она считается украшением мертвеца. Духовно развитые люди, подобные лебедям, не находят никакого удовольствия в подобной мертвой литературе, которая может доставлять удовольствие только тем, кто сам духовно мертв. Эти произведения, написанные под влиянием гун страсти и невежества, под разными ярлыками распространяются среди людей, но они едва ли способны удовлетворить духовные потребности человека, и поэтому духовно развитые люди, подобные лебедям, не хотят иметь с ними ничего общего. Таких духовно развитых людей называют также мнаса, поскольку они всегда поддерживают высокий уровень добровольного трансцендентного служения Господу на духовном плане. А это полностью исключает кармическую деятельность, совершаемую ради удовлетворения чувств грубого тела, или тонкие спекулятивные рассуждения эгоистического материального ума.

Публицисты, ученые, мирские поэты, философы-теоретики и политики, поглощенные совершенствованием материального чувственного наслаждения, — всего лишь марионетки в руках материальной энергии. Им доставляет наслаждение рыться в отбросах запретных тем. По словам Свами Шридхары, это удовольствие охотников за женщинами легкого поведения.

Но парамахамсы, постигшие суть человеческой деятельности, наслаждаются произведениями, повествующими о славе Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.6.1

шри-прахрада увача
каумара ачарет праджно
дхарман бхагаватан иха
дурлабхам манушам джанма
тад апй адхрувам артхадам
Пословный перевод: 
шри-прахрадах увача — Махараджа Прахлада сказал; каумарах — ребенок; ачарет — пусть выполняет; праджнах — разумный; дхарман — обязанности; бхагаватан — состоящие в том, чтобы преданно служить Верховной Личности Бога; иха — здесь (в этой жизни); дурлабхам — очень редко обретаемое; манушам — человеческое; джанма — рождение; тат — то; апи — даже; адхрувам — бренное, преходящее; артха-дам — исполненное смысла.
Перевод: 
Махараджа Прахлада сказал: Тот, у кого достаточно разума, должен с самого начала, с детских лет, использовать свою человеческую жизнь для того, чтобы заниматься преданным служением, а не чем-то иным. Родиться человеком — это редкая удача: ведь человеческое тело, хотя оно, как и все другие тела, бренно, имеет особую ценность, ибо позволяет преданно служить Верховной Личности Бога. Даже недолгое, но искреннее преданное служение может привести человека к высшему совершенству.
Комментарий: 
Цель Вед и всей ведической культуры состоит в том, чтобы возвысить человека до совершенного уровня преданного служения. Для этой цели в ведическом обществе предусмотрен уклад жизни, называемый брахмачарьей, когда человек с самого детства, с пяти лет, учится строить свою жизнь так, чтобы достичь совершенства в преданном служении. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.40) сказано: свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа трайате махато бхайат — «Даже пройдя по этому пути совсем немного, человек спасется от величайшей опасности». В современном же обществе, которое живет отнюдь не по ведическим принципам и отличается крайней жестокостью, детей не обучают брахмачарье; вместо этого, под предлогом сдерживания роста населения, матерям объясняют, как убивать в утробе своих же детей. А если ребенок избежал этой участи, его воспитывают так, чтобы он стремился только к чувственным удовольствиям. Во всем мире люди теряют интерес к духовной жизни и не хотят достичь в ней совершенства. Современный человек живет, подобно кошке или собаке, и, упуская дарованную ему возможность, обрекает себя на то, чтобы вновь родиться среди низших из 8400000 видов жизни. Участники Движения сознания Кришны искренне стремятся помочь людям, научив их преданно служить Верховному Господу, ибо тот, кто служит Богу, избегает опасности вновь родиться среди животных. Как объяснил Махараджа Прахлада, бхагавата-дхарма состоит из шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам. В школах, колледжах, университетах, а также дома дети и молодые люди должны учиться слушать о Верховной Личности Бога. Иначе говоря, нужно учить их слушать наставления «Бхагавад-гиты», применять эти наставления в жизни и таким образом становиться стойкими преданными, которым уже не грозит падение до уровня животных. В нынешнюю эпоху, Кали-югу, идти путем бхагавата-дхармы стало совсем не трудно. В шастрах сказано:

харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва
настй эва гатир анйатха

Нужно просто повторять и петь Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Каждый, кто повторяет и поет мантру Харе Кришна, полностью очистит свое сердце и вырвется из круговорота рождений и смертей.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.8.4

копавеша-чалад-гатрах
путрам хантум мано дадхе
кшиптва парушайа вача
прахрадам атад-арханам
ахекшаманах папена
тирашчинена чакшуша
прашрайаванатам дантам
баддханджалим авастхитам
сарпах падахата ива
швасан пракрти-дарунах
Пословный перевод: 
копа-авеша — от очень сильного гнева; чалат — дрожащее; гатрах — тот, чье тело; путрам — сына; хантум — убить; манах — ум; дадхе — направил; кшиптва — отругав; парушайа — очень грубыми; вача — словами; прахрадам — Махараджу Прахладу; а-тат- арханам — не заслуживающего этого (потому что он обладал возвышенными качествами и, кроме того, был еще совсем ребенком); аха — сказал; икшаманах — гневно взирающий на него; папена — греховным; тирашчинена — лживым; чакшуша — взором; прашрайа-аванатам — на кроткого и благонравного; дантам — на владеющего собой; баддха-анджалим — сложившего ладони; авастхитам — находившегося; сарпах — змея; пада-ахатах — та, на которую наступили; ива — как; швасан — шипящий; пракрти — по природе; дарунах — злобный.
Перевод: 
Осознав, что происходит, Хираньякашипу затрясся от ярости. Он окончательно решил убить своего сына Прахладу. Хираньякашипу от природы был очень жесток, и теперь, почувствовав себя оскорбленным, он зашипел, словно змея, на которую наступили. Его сын Прахлада, всегда спокойный, кроткий, благонравный и сдержанный, стоял перед Хираньякашипу, почтительно сложив ладони. Прахлада был еще маленьким мальчиком и к тому же отличался безупречным поведением, поэтому его не следовало ругать. Но Хираньякашипу, вперив в Прахладу злобный взгляд, стал извергать на него потоки брани.
Комментарий: 
Тот, кто проявляет неуважение к возвышенному преданному, несет наказание по законам природы. Жизнь такого человека становится короче, он лишается полученных благословений и теряет все плоды своей религиозной деятельности. Например, Хираньякашипу обрел в материальном мире такую силу, что смог подчинить своей власти едва ли не все планеты этой вселенной, в том числе и райские (Сваргалоку). Но теперь, из-за того что он дурно обращался с таким вайшнавом, как Махараджа Прахлада, плоды его тапасьи стали сходить на нет. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.4.46) сказано:

айух шрийам йашо дхармам
локан ашиша эва ча
ханти шрейамси сарвани
пумсо махад-атикрамах

«Дурно поступая с великими душами, человек сокращает свою жизнь и лишается богатства, славы, религиозности и всех остальных благ».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.9.23

дришта майа диви вибхо 'кхила-дхишнйа-панам
айух шрийо вибхава иччхати йан джано 'йам
йе 'смат питух купита-хаса-виджримбхита-бхру-
виспхурджитена лулитах са ту те нирастах

дриштах — были наблюдаемы (в действительности); майа — мной; диви — на высших планетах; вибхо — о Господь; акхила — всех; дхишнйа-панам — правителей различных государств или планет; айух — жизненный срок; шрийах — богатство; вибхавах — величие и слава; иччхати — хочет; йан — которые; джанах айам — этот человек; йе — которые (долголетие, богатство и т.д.); асмат питух — из-за нашего отца, Хираньякашипу; купита-хаса — от (его) недоброго смеха (когда он гневался); виджримбхита — поднятых; бхру — бровей; виспхурджитена — изломом; лулитах — увлекаемые вниз (уничтожаемые); сах — он (мой отец); ту — но; те — Тобой; нирастах — уничтожен.

О Господь, многие стремятся попасть на высшие планеты, чтобы обрести там долгую жизнь, полную роскоши и наслаждений, однако я уже видел все это в жизни своего отца. Когда он в гневе начинал язвительно смеяться над полубогами, одного движения его бровей было достаточно, чтобы покончить с ними. Но, несмотря на все могущество моего отца, Ты уничтожил его в мгновение ока.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Живя в этом мире, человек должен на реальных примерах понять, чего стоят материальное богатство, могущество и сама жизнь. Даже на этой планете было много знаменитых военачальников и политиков, таких как Наполеон, Гитлер, Субхас чандра Боуз, Ганди и другие. Как только их жизнь кончалась, их могуществу, популярности и всему остальному тоже приходил конец. В древние времена то же самое произошло с Хираньякашипу, и Махараджа Прахлада был свидетелем тех событий. Поэтому для Махараджи Прахлады ничто в материальном мире не представляло ценности. Никому не удастся навечно сохранить свое тело и материальные приобретения. Вайшнав понимает, что в этом мире все — даже могущество, богатство или власть — бренно. В любой момент все эти достояния могут быть уничтожены. А кто способен их уничтожить? Верховная Личность Бога. Надо глубоко осознать, что нет никого выше Всевышнего. И поскольку Всевышний, величайшая личность, велит нам: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа, — все разумные люди должны последовать Его совету. Нужно вручить себя Господу, чтобы вырваться из круговорота рождения, смерти, старости и болезней.

----------


## Dimas

Мы пытаемся, даже наша Миссия сознания Кришны, мы пытаемся пробудить (людей). Однако они такие несчастные, они не могут отказаться от чувственных наслаждений. Такие несчастные. Негодные, неудачливые. Часто мы тратим очень много нашей крови - "Не делай этого", - но они продолжают. Не могут даже отказаться спать. Такие негодные. Кали-юга. Мандах суманда-матайах.
Поэтому очень трудно с этими негодяями. Очень трудно. Поэтому Гуру Махараджа моего Гуру Махараджа, Гаура Кишора дас Бабаджи Махараджа, не проповедовал. Он чувствовал отвращение: "У меня нет сил перевоспитывать этих негодяев. Лучше их не беспокоить. Пусть они идут в ад. По крайней мере..., пусть". Но всё же мой Гуру Махарадж проповедовал. Он был так добр. И он просил меня делать то же самое. Но это очень трудная работа. Люди - такие негодяи, такие негодные, такие греховные. Очень трудно вдохновлять их. Очень трудно.

Источник: VedaBase => Bhagavad-gita 2.17 -- London, August 23, 1973
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 12.11.2013

----------


## Dimas

Ни духовное уединение, ни церкви, ни мечети, ни храмы, ни карма-йога, ни гьяна-йога, ни сухая эмпирическая философия, ни имитация преданных не могут спасти человечество от челюстей смерти. Всего этого недостаточно для очищения сознания, т.к. то, что они предлагают в качестве духовной помощи, ограничено их сектантским видением, набором "что можно и чего нельзя делать", и жестким подходом, которые просто всё более опутывают человечество в материальной энергии. Всё, что необходимо - это образцовая духовная деятельность и участие в подлинном пути самоосознания, но они не были должным образом установлены.

Источник: VedaBase => RTW 5.1: The Highest Use of Intelligence
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 10.11.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.30.34

адхастан нара-локасйа
йаватир йатанадайах
крамашах саманукрамйа
пунар атравраджеч чхучих
Пословный перевод: 
адхастат — снизу; нара-локасйа — человеческая форма жизни; йаватих — сколько; йатана — наказания; адайах — и так далее; крамашах — в соответствующем порядке; саманукрамйа — пройдя через; пунах — снова; атра — сюда, на землю; авраджет — он может вернуться; шучих — чистый.
Перевод: 
После того как живое существо отстрадает в аду и пройдет через все низшие формы жизни, которые предшествуют человеческой, оно, искупив таким образом свои грехи, вновь рождается на земле, получая тело человека.
Комментарий: 
Преступника, отбывшего положенный срок в тюрьме, снова выпускают на свободу. Подобно этому, человека, который всю жизнь грешил и совершал преступления, сначала помещают в ад, а затем он, пройдя через адские формы существования в телах животных, то есть побывав кошкой, собакой, свиньей и т.д., в результате постепенной эволюции снова получает тело человека. В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что, если человек, занимающийся йогой, не сумеет достичь совершенства и по той или иной причине падет, не пройдя этот путь до конца, в следующей жизни ему в любом случае гарантировано тело человека. Там говорится, что неудачливый йог в следующей жизни рождается в очень богатой или очень благочестивой семье. Под «богатой семьей» в данном случае подразумевается семья коммерсанта или купца, поскольку люди, которые занимаются торговлей и предпринимательством, как правило, очень богаты. Итак, тот, кто шел по пути самоосознания, стремясь постичь Высшую Абсолютную Истину, но не сумел достичь цели, в следующий раз рождается в семье богатых коммерсантов или благочестивых брахманов, но в любом случае он обязательно рождается человеком. Это означает, что тот, кто не хочет попасть в ад Тамисра, Андха-тамисра или любой другой из адов, должен обратиться к сознанию Кришны, бхакти-йоге, которая является самой совершенной йогой, ибо, даже если в этой жизни человек не сможет обрести сознание Кришны, по крайней мере в следующей жизни он получит тело человека и не попадет в ад. Практика сознания Кришны дает живому существу возможность вести чистый образ жизни и избежать деградации, приводящей к рождению в адских условиях — в теле свиньи или собаки.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Если ты хочешь оставаться в сознании Кришны, тебе придётся развить твёрдую веру в гуру и шастры. Поэтому ты должен самым внимательным образом изучать мои книги, строго следовать регулирующим принципам и повторять 16 кругов в день, избегая 10-ти оскорблений. Не думай, что это Движение - что-то дешёвое". (письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Шрутадеву дасу 30 октября 1976 г.).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.7.38

ко ’ти-прайасо ’сура-балака харер
упасане све хрди чхидрават сатах
свасйатманах сакхйур ашеша-дехинам
саманйатах ким вишайопападанаих
Пословный перевод: 
ках — какое; ати-прайасах — великое усилие; асура-балаках — о сыновья демонов; харех — Верховной Личности Бога; упасане — в преданном служении; све — в своем; хрди — сердце; чхидра-ват — подобно пространству; сатах — всегда существующей; свасйа — самого себя, то есть живого существа; атманах — Сверхдуши; сакхйух — искреннего друга; ашеша — всех без исключения; дехинам — воплощенных душ; саманйатах — в целом; ким — что; вишайа-упападанаих — деятельностью, направленной на получение объектов, приносящих наслаждения чувствам.
Перевод: 
О сыновья асуров, Верховная Личность Бога в образе Сверхдуши неизменно пребывает в сердце каждого. Господь — друг и благожелатель всех живых существ, и поклоняться Ему совсем не трудно. Так почему бы людям не посвятить себя преданному служению Господу? Почему им так нравится выдумывать все новые и новые виды бессмысленных чувственных наслаждений?
Комментарий: 
Бог — это Верховная Личность: нет никого равного Ему или более великого, чем Он. Однако Господь вполне доступен тому, кто служит Ему с любовью и преданностью. Верховную Личность Бога сравнивают с бескрайним небом, потому что небо огромно, и тем не менее досягаемо для всех: не только для людей, но даже для животных. Верховный Господь в образе Параматмы сопровождает каждое живое существо как его лучший друг и благожелатель. В Ведах сказано: сайуджау сакхайау. Господь в облике Сверхдуши вместе с индивидуальной душой пребывает в сердце каждого существа. Он настолько доброжелателен ко всем живым существам, что проявляет Себя в их сердце, давая им возможность обратиться к Нему в любой момент. Чтобы сделать это, нужно просто начать служить Господу (шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам). Любой, кто слушает повествования о Верховном Господе (кришна-киртан), непосредственно соприкасается с Ним. Чтобы всегда быть с Господом, нужно применять какой-либо из девяти методов преданного служения, а можно и все девять:

шраванам киртанам вишнох
смаранам пада-севанам
арчанам ванданам дасйам
сакхйам атма-ниведанам

Так что установить связь с Верховным Господом совсем нетрудно (ко ’ти-прайасах). С другой стороны, чтобы попасть в ад, надо приложить большие усилия. Если люди, стремясь попасть в ад, вступают в недозволенные половые отношения, едят мясо, участвуют в азартных играх и принимают одурманивающие средства, им приходится затрачивать очень много сил и средств. Чтобы вступать в недозволенные половые отношения, нужны деньги на посещение публичных домов; чтобы есть мясо, нужно строить скотобойни; чтобы играть в азартные игры, нужны казино, а чтобы пить спиртное, нужны винные и коньячные заводы. Одним словом, если человек хочет попасть в ад, ему надо приложить изрядные усилия, но, чтобы вернуться домой, к Богу, больших усилий не требуется. Чтобы вернуться к Богу, можно жить где угодно, в любых условиях и, уединившись, обращать свой ум к Сверхдуше, славить Господа и слушать повествования о Нем. Приблизиться к Господу совсем нетрудно. Аданта-гобхир вишатам тамисрам. Из-за того что люди не владеют своими чувствами, они идут в ад и это стоит им огромных усилий, однако, если человек способен трезво мыслить, он постарается снискать благосклонность Верховной Личности Бога, что совсем нетрудно сделать, ведь Господь неизменно пребывает в сердце каждого. Чтобы удовлетворить Господа, нужно просто служить Ему: шраванам киртанам вишнох. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26):

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахртам
ашнами прайататманах

«Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или воду, Я приму их». Размышлять о Господе можно где угодно. Таким образом, Махараджа Прахлада посоветовал своим друзьям, сыновьям демонов, встать на путь преданного служения, позволяющий без всяких трудностей вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Ты должен очень внимательно читать наши книги, черпая из них мысли, тогда тебе не будет трудно говорить часами. Это требует практики. Так что внимательно читай наши книги, особенно "Нектар преданности", который недавно напечатан и упражняйся в публичном выступлении. Всё будет хорошо". (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Упендре, 24 июня 1970 г.)

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

ШБ 10.5.26.заключительное предложение комментария.
Поскольку люди не придают никакого значения наставлениям Кришны,прогресс их так называемой цивилизации подобен беснованию обитателей сумасшедшего дома.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.11.8 – 12

сатйам дайа тапах шаучам
титикшекша шамо дамах
ахимса брахмачарйам ча
тйагах свадхйайа арджавам
сантошах самадрк-сева
грамйехопарамах шанаих
нрнам випарйайехекша
маунам атма-вимаршанам
аннадйадех самвибхаго
бхутебхйаш ча йатхархатах
тешв атма-девата-буддхих
сутарам нршу пандава
шраванам киртанам часйа
смаранам махатам гатех
севеджйаванатир дасйам
сакхйам атма-самарпанам
нрнам айам паро дхармах
сарвешам самудахртах
тримшал-лакшанаван раджан
сарватма йена тушйати

Пословный перевод: 
сатйам — правдивость (не отступать от истины и не искажать ее); дайа — милосердие, стремление помочь всем страждущим; тапах — аскетизм (в частности, соблюдение поста хотя бы два раза в месяц, в дни экадаши); шаучам — чистота (для поддержания которой надо не реже, чем два раза в день, утром и вечером, совершать полное омовение и регулярно повторять святое имя Бога); титикша — терпение (стойко переносить смену времен года и всевозможные неудобства); икша — умение отличать хорошее от плохого; шамах — владение умом (не позволять уму думать о чем попало); дамах — владение чувствами (не позволять чувствам заниматься чем угодно); ахимса — отказ от насилия (не подвергать ни одно живое существо тройственным страданиям); брахмачарйам — воздержание, отказ от неправильного расходования своего семени (мужчина не должен вступать в половые отношения ни с кем, кроме своей жены, а также заниматься сексом с женой, когда это запрещено, например, во время менструального периода); ча — и; тйагах — отказ от собственности (раздавать в качестве пожертвований по крайней мере половину своих доходов); свадхйайах — — чтение трансцендентной литературы: «Бхагавад-гиты», «Шримад- Бхагаватам», «Рамаяны», «Махабхараты» (либо, для тех, кто не принадлежит к ведической культуре, — чтение Библии или Корана); арджавам — простота (свобода от двуличия); сантошах — удовлетворенность тем, что можно получить без чрезмерных усилий; самадрк-сева — служение святым, которые не проводят различий между живыми существами, поскольку видят в каждом из них духовную душу (пандитах сама-даршинах); грамйа-иха-упарамах — отказ от ложной благотворительности; шанаих — постепенно; нрнам — людей; випарйайа-иха — ненужных занятий; икша — обсуждение; маунам — серьезность и молчаливость; атма — себя; вимаршанам — — исследование («кто я — тело или душа?»); анна- адйа-адех — еды, питья и прочего; самвибхагах — справедливое распределение; бхутебхйах — живым существам; ча — также; йатха- архатах — в соответствии с их положением; тешу — в них (во всех живых существах); атма-девата-буддхих — считающий (их) душами или полубогами; су-тарам — предварительно; нршу — среди людей; пандава — о Махараджа Юдхиштхира; шраванам — слушание; киртанам — воспевание; ча — также; асйа — Его (Господа); смаранам — памятование (Его слов и деяний); махатам — великих святых; гатех — того, кто является прибежищем; сева — служение; иджйа — поклонение; аванатих — почитание; дасйам — служение; сакхйам — дружба; атма-самарпанам — полное вручение себя; нрнам — людей; айам — эта; парах — высочайший; дхармах — принцип религии; сарвешам — всех; самудахртах — подробно описанная; тримшат-лакшана-ван — имеющая тридцать признаков; раджан — о царь; сарва-атма — Верховный Господь, Сверхдуша всех существ; йена — которой; тушйати — удовлетворяется.

Перевод: 

Каждый человек должен быть правдивым, милосердным и аскетичным (соблюдая пост в определенные дни месяца); каждый должен совершать полное омовение два раза в день, стойко переносить невзгоды, уметь отличать хорошее от дурного, владеть своим умом, владеть чувствами, не причинять никому страданий, хранить целомудрие, делать пожертвования, читать священные писания, быть прямодушным и удовлетворенным, служить святым, постепенно отказываться от ненужных занятий, осознавать бессмысленность многих видов человеческой деятельности, быть молчаливым и серьезным, избегая пустых разговоров, изучать самого себя («кто я — тело или душа?»), раздавать пищу всем (и людям, и животным) в соответствии с их потребностями, считать каждую душу (особенно, если она воплощена в человеческом теле) частицей Верховного Господа, слушать о деяниях и наставлениях Верховной Личности Бога (того, кто является прибежищем святых), прославлять эти деяния и наставления, всегда помнить о них, стараться служить Господу, поклоняться Ему, выражать Господу почтение, стать Его слугой, стать другом Господа и вручить Ему всего себя. О царь Юдхиштхира, любому, кто родился человеком, следует обрести эти тридцать добродетелей. Этого будет достаточно, чтобы удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога.

Комментарий: 

Заботясь о том, чтобы люди отличались от животных, великий святой Нарада говорит, что каждого человека следует воспитывать так, чтобы он приобрел эти тридцать качеств. В наши дни везде, по всему миру, пропагандируется идея светского государства — государства, в котором всех интересует лишь материальная деятельность. Но если не воспитывать в людях перечисленные выше добродетели, о каком счастье может идти речь? Например, если все жители страны лживы, разве будет эта страна счастливой? Вот почему каждого человека, будь то индус, мусульманин, христианин, буддист или представитель любой другой религии, нужно учить правдивости. Точно так же всех нужно учить милосердию и все должны в определенные дни поститься. Чтобы поддерживать в чистоте свое тело, каждый человек должен два раза в день совершать омовение и чистить зубы, а для внутренней чистоты, чистоты ума, необходимо помнить святое имя Господа. Кто- то исповедует индуизм, а кто-то — мусульманство или христианство, однако Бог один. Поэтому все должны повторять святое имя Бога, как бы оно ни звучало на разных языках мира. Кроме того, всех мужчин следует учить беречь свое семя, не расходовать его впустую. Это очень важно для человека. Тот, кто не тратит свое семя попусту, обретает великолепную память, непоколебимую решимость, огромную жизненную силу и энергию. Помимо этого, всех надо учить избегать притворства в мыслях и чувствах и довольствоваться тем, что действительно необходимо для тела и ума. Таковы качества, которыми должен обладать каждый человек. В каком он живет государстве — светском или религиозном, — не имеет значения. Если не воспитывать в жителях страны эти тридцать добродетелей, в стране не будет мира. Завершают этот список девять составляющих духовной практики:

шраванам киртанам часйа
смаранам махатам гатех
севеджйаванатир дасйам
сакхйам атма-самарпанам

Каждый человек должен стать преданным Господа: тогда все остальные добродетели разовьются в нем сами собой.

йасйасти бхактир бхагаватй акинчана
сарваир гунаис татра самасате сурах
харав абхактасйа куто махад-гуна
маноратхенасати дхавато бахих

«В том, кто полностью посвятил себя служению Кришне, постепенно проявляются все качества Кришны и полубогов. А у того, кто не предан Верховной Личности Бога, никаких хороших качеств нет, ибо он, идя на поводу у собственного ума, ведет материальное существование и пребывает во власти внешней энергии Господа» (Бхаг., 5.18.12). Таким образом, Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для всех. Людям следует очень серьезно отнестись к этому Движению и построить свою жизнь на его принципах — только тогда на земле воцарится мир.

----------


## Dimas

*Весь мир очень хочет удовлетворить дремлющую склонность любви к ближним, но различные надуманные методы, такие как: социализм, коммунизм, альтруизм, гуманизм и национализм, а также всё, что еще может быть произведено для мира и процветания во всем мире, всё это бесполезно и тщетно из-за нашего грубого невежества об искусстве любви к Кришне. 
*
Источник: Preface to Krsna Book
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 21.11.2013

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.7.31

гуру-шушрушайа бхактйа
сарва-лабдхарпанена ча
сангена садху-бхактанам
ишварарадханена ча
шраддхайа тат-катхайам ча
киртанаир гуна-карманам
тат-падамбуруха-дхйанат
тал-лингекшарханадибхих

Пословный перевод: 

гуру-шушрушайа — служением истинному духовному учителю; бхактйа — с верой и преданностью; сарва — всех; лабдха — материальных приобретений; арпанена — поднесением (духовному учителю или Кришне через духовного учителя); ча — и; сангена — обществом; садху-бхактанам — святых, преданных; ишвара — Верховной Личности Бога; арадханена — поклонением; ча — и; шраддхайа — с глубокой верой; тат-катхайам — в беседы о Господе; ча — и; киртанаих — прославлениями; гуна-карманам — трансцендентных качеств и деяний Господа; тат — Его; пада-амбуруха — на лотосные стопы; дхйанат — благодаря медитации; тат — Его; линга — образа (мурти); икша — созерцанием; архана-адибхих — и поклонением.

Перевод: 

Нужно принять истинного духовного учителя и с глубокой верой и преданностью служить ему. Человек должен принести все, что у него есть, в дар своему гуру, общаться со святыми и с преданными, вместе с ними поклоняться Господу, благоговейно внимать прославлениям Господа, возносить хвалу Его божественным качествам и деяниям, устремлять все свои помыслы к Его лотосным стопам и, строго следуя предписаниям шастр и гуру, поклоняться Божеству — изваянию Господа.

Комментарий: 

В предыдущем стихе было сказано, что среди многих тысяч способов, помогающих вырваться из плена материального бытия, лучший тот, что дарит человеку возможность быстро развить любовную привязанность к Верховной Личности Бога. Кроме того, в шастрах говорится: дхармасйа таттвам нихитам гухайам — подлинная суть религии в высшей степени сокровенна. Однако ее совсем нетрудно постичь, если искренне следовать религиозным предписаниям. Дхармам ту сакшад бхагават-пранитам: законы религии устанавливает Сам Господь, ибо Он — верховный наставник и повелитель. На это указывает и слово бхагаватодитах, употребленное в предыдущем стихе. Наставления или предписания, исходящие из уст Господа, непогрешимы, и любой, кто им следует, непременно получает благо. Махараджа Прахлада передает наставления Господа своим одноклассникам, и, как явствует из этих наставлений, бхакти-йога — самая совершенная религия.

Чтобы заниматься бхакти-йогой, нужно прежде всего принять истинного духовного учителя. Шрила Рупа Госвами в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху» (1.2.74 – 75) говорит:

гуру-падашрайас тасмат
кршна-дикшади-шикшанам
вишрамбхена гурох сева
садху-вартманувартанам

сад-дхарма-прччха бхогади
тйагах кршнасйа хетаве

Человеку необходимо принять истинного духовного учителя. Став учеником, нужно быть очень пытливым; нужно стремиться обрести полное знание о вечной религии (санатана-дхарме). Слова гуру-шушрушайа означают, что надо лично служить своему духовному учителю, в том числе и физически, например, когда он совершает омовение, одевается, спит, ест и т. д. Это называется гуру- шушрушанам. Ученики должны прислуживать своему духовному учителю и отдавать ему все, что у них есть. Пранаир артхаир дхийа вача. У каждого есть жизненная сила, имущество, разум и речь — все это нужно отдавать Верховной Личности Бога через своего духовного учителя. Отдавать все духовному учителю — обязанность ученика, однако делать это нужно от чистого сердца, а не напоказ, не для того, чтобы заслужить уважение окружающих. Искренние подношения называются арпана. Кроме того, нужно жить среди святых, погруженных в преданное служение, чтобы научиться у них, как правильно вести себя с другими преданными. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур отмечает, что любые подношения духовному учителю нужно совершать с искренней любовью, а не из тщеславных побуждений. И хотя общаться с преданными необходимо, нужно знать, как строить свои отношения с различными вайшнавами. Садху, святой, должен быть свят во всем, в том числе и в своем поведении (садхавах сад-ачарах). Тот, чье поведение не безупречно, — еще не совсем садху. Вайшнав, садху, должен всегда вести себя достойно. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что человека, получившего вайшнавское посвящение, следует почитать подобающим образом, то есть служить ему и воздавать хвалу. Однако если он не обладает должными качествами, то общаться с ним не следует.

----------


## Dimas

*Я приводил этот пример много раз. Царь и клоп сидят на одном и том же троне. Клоп кусает, а царь правит. Это не потому, что раз клоп на троне, он - царь, или если царь сидит с клопом, поэтому он - клоп. Почему такая разница? Отличие в сознании. Царь знает свой долг. Он исполняет свои обязанности, поэтому он - царь. И клоп знает свое дело - кусать, поэтому он - клоп. Но сидит на том же месте. Но из-за разного сознания, один - клоп, другой - царь. Поэтому если вы принимаете сознание Кришны и если вы остаетесь в сознании Кришны, вы не принадлежите этому миру.
  Вы больше не клоп, вы - царь. Измените это сознание. Даже если вы и кажетесь клопом, вы больше не клоп. Понятно?*

Источник: From Srila Prabhupada's lecture on Bhagavad-gita 2.46-62 -- Los Angeles, December 16, 1968
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 25.11.2013

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

"Знание нельзя считать совершенным, если оно не приводит человека к пониманию Кришны. Истинный смысл Веданты состоит в том, чтобы пребывать в сознании Кришны. Всё, что не является сознанием Кришны, представляет собой загрязнённое профаническое сознание. Обычно философы действуют на уровне ума" (Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джанардане, 21 января 1968 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.12.7

варджайет прамада-гатхам
агрхастхо брхад-вратах
индрийани праматхини
харантй апи йатер манах

Пословный перевод: 

варджайет — пусть отвергнет; прамада-гатхам — разговоры с женщинами; агрхастхах — тот, кто не находится в грихастха- ашраме (брахмачари или санньяси); брхат-вратах — строго хранящий обет целомудрия; индрийани — чувства; праматхини — неукротимые; харанти — похищают; апи — даже; йатех — санньяси; манах — ум.

Перевод: 
Брахмачари и вообще любой мужчина, который не живет семейной жизнью [в грихастха-ашраме], должен строго избегать разговоров с женщинами или о женщинах, ибо чувства настолько сильны, что могут взволновать даже ум санньяси — того, кто уже отрекся от мира.

Комментарий: 

Брахмачарья прежде всего означает, что человек дает обет безбрачия, брихад-врату. Брахмачари и санньяси не должны разговаривать с женщинами или читать литературу, в которой описываются беседы между мужчиной и женщиной. Ограничивать себя в общении с женщинами — одно из главных правил духовной жизни. Ни в одном ведическом писании мужчине не рекомендуется свободно общаться с женщинами. Вся ведическая система учит человека избегать половой жизни: сначала ему предписывается стать брахмачари, потом — грихастхой, ванапрастхой и наконец санньяси; так человек постепенно отказывается от чувственных наслаждений, являющихся первопричиной его материального рабства. Слово брхад-врата относится к тому, кто решил никогда не жениться, или, иначе говоря, всю свою жизнь не вступать в половые отношения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.12.9

нанв агних прамада нама
гхрта-кумбха-самах пуман
сутам апи рахо джахйад
анйада йавад-артха-крт
Пословный перевод: 
нану — ведь; агних — огонь; прамада — женщине (околдовывающей ум мужчины); нама — имя; гхрта-кумбха — горшку с маслом; самах — подобен; пуман — мужчина; сутам апи — даже дочь; рахах — в уединенном месте; джахйат — пусть будет отвергнута; анйада — с другими (женщинами) тоже; йават — сколько; артха- крт — необходимо.
Перевод: 
Женщина подобна огню, а мужчина — горшку с маслом. Поэтому мужчине не следует общаться наедине даже с собственной дочерью. Точно так же он должен избегать общения и с другими женщинами. Вступать в разговор с женщиной можно только по какому-то важному делу, а не ради чего-то еще.
Комментарий: 
Если горшок с маслом поставить рядом с огнем, масло непременно растает. Огонь в этом примере символизирует женщину, а горшок с маслом — мужчину. Как бы хорошо мужчина ни владел своими чувствами, для него практически невозможно сохранять самообладание в присутствии женщины, даже если это его собственная дочь, мать или сестра. Пусть даже мужчина дал обет отречения от мира, в присутствии женщины его ум все равно приходит в возбуждение. Вот почему в ведическом обществе мужчине и женщине не разрешено свободно общаться друг с другом. Если человек не понимает, насколько важно ограничивать общение между мужчинами и женщинами, он мало чем отличается от животного. Таков смысл данного стиха.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.12.10

калпайитватмана йавад
абхасам идам ишварах
дваитам таван на вирамет
тато хй асйа випарйайах
Пословный перевод: 
калпайитва — установив; атмана — самоосознанием; йават — пока не; абхасам — отражение (изначального тела и чувств); идам — это (тело и чувства); ишварах — совершенно неподвластный иллюзии; дваитам — двойственность; тават — до тех пор; на — не; вирамет — пусть отвергает; татах — от этой (двойственности); хи — поистине; асйа — человека; випарйайах — противодействие.
Перевод: 
Пока человек не достиг полного самоосознания, пока он не вышел из-под власти заблуждений и продолжает отождествлять себя с телом, представляющим собой лишь отражение его изначального тела и чувств, он не способен избавиться от восприятия двойственности, проявлением которой является деление людей на мужчин и женщин. Поскольку разум такого человека окутан иллюзией, он в любой момент может пасть.
Комментарий: 
Этот стих — еще одно важное предостережение мужчинам, призывающее их хранить себя от привязанности к женщинам. Пока человек не достиг полного самоосознания, пока он, пребывая в иллюзии, отождествляет себя и других с материальными телами, он, безусловно, будет видеть различия между мужчиной и женщиной; но для того, кто по-настоящему осознал свою духовную природу, таких различий больше не существует.

видйа-винайа-сампанне
брахмане гави хастини
шуни чаива швапаке ча
пандитах сама-даршинах

«Смиренные мудрецы, обладающие истинным знанием, одинаково смотрят на ученого и благовоспитанного брахмана, корову, слона, собаку и собакоеда [неприкасаемого]» (Б.-г., 5.18). Мудрый человек, обретший духовное видение, перестает проводить различия не только между мужчинами и женщинами, но и между людьми и животными. Это признак осознавшей себя души. Каждый должен понять, что все живые существа суть духовные частицы, души, которые пытаются наслаждаться разными материальными телами. Кто-то может понимать это теоретически, но пандитом, или мудрым человеком, называют только того, кто на практике осознал эту истину. Пока человек не достиг этого уровня, он остается во власти двойственности и продолжает делить окружающих на мужчин и женщин. Такому человеку следует всячески избегать общения с представителями противоположного пола. Он ни в коем случае не должен считать себя совершенным и не должен забывать, что шастры велят мужчине быть крайне осторожным даже в общении со своей дочерью, матерью или сестрой, не говоря уже о других женщинах. В этой связи Шрила Мадхвачарья приводит такие шлоки:

бахутвенаива вастунам
йатхартха-джнанам учйате
адваита-джнанам итй этад
дваита-джнанам тад-анйатха

йатха джнанам татха васту
йатха вастус татха матих
наива джнанартхайор бхедас
тата экатва-веданам

Истинным знанием обладает тот, кто видит единство в разнообразии; искусственный отказ от разнообразия — свидетельство неверного понимания подлинного монизма. Согласно учению Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, ачинтья-бхедабхеда-таттве, разнообразные проявления реально существуют, но все они составляют единое целое. Таково совершенное понимание единства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.12.11

этат сарвам грхастхасйа
самамнатам йатер апи
гуру-врттир викалпена
грхастхасйарту-гаминах
Пословный перевод: 
этат — это; сарвам — всё; грхастхасйа — семейного человека; самамнатам — описано; йатех апи — даже человека, отрекшегося от мира; гуру-врттих викалпена — выполнением указаний духовного учителя; грхастхасйа — семейного человека; рту-гаминах — вступающего в половые отношения только в период, благоприятный для зачатия.
Перевод: 
Все эти правила и предписания в равной мере относятся и к семейным людям, и к санньяси — тем, кто отрекся от мира. Грихастхи, однако, с разрешения своего духовного учителя могут вступать в половые отношения в период, благоприятный для зачатия.
Комментарий: 
Некоторые думают, что грихастхе, семейному человеку, позволено заниматься сексом в любое время. Такое представление о грихастха-ашраме ошибочно. Любой, кто встал на путь духовной жизни, будь то грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяси или брахмачари, обязан подчиняться духовному учителю. Брахмачари и санньяси должны полностью воздерживаться от половой жизни. Для грихастх тоже существуют строгие предписания на этот счет. Грихастхи могут вступать в половые отношения только тогда, когда им разрешит гуру. Поэтому в стихе упоминается, что человек обязан следовать указаниям духовного учителя (гуру-врттир викалпена). Когда гуру скажет, тогда грихастха и может вступить в половые отношения. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.11). Дхармавируддхо бхутешу камо ’сми: половая жизнь, которая не противоречит религиозным принципам, есть дхарма, закон религии. Грихастхам разрешено вступать в половые отношения, когда существует благоприятная возможность для зачатия и если духовный учитель дал свое дозволение. Если гуру разрешил супругам в определенный период вступать в половые отношения, они могут это делать, но, если гуру не велит, они должны воздерживаться от половой жизни. Сначала грихастха должен получить от духовного учителя разрешение на обряд, называемый гарбхадхана- самскарой. Только совершив этот обряд, он может вступить со своей женой в половые отношения и зачать ребенка. Брахманы обычно всю жизнь остаются брахмачари, но некоторые из них становятся грихастхами и вступают в половые отношения, однако они делают это, строго подчиняясь указаниям духовного учителя. Кшатрию разрешается иметь больше одной жены, однако и он должен действовать в соответствии с наставлениями гуру. Если человек стал грихастхой, это вовсе не значит, что он может жениться сколько угодно раз и заниматься сексом, когда ему вздумается. Это не духовная жизнь. Духовная жизнь подразумевает, что человек во всем руководствуется наставлениями гуру. Только тот, кто идет по духовному пути, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя, может обрести милость Кришны. Йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах. Человек, который хочет духовно развиваться, но действует самовольно и не следует указаниям духовного учителя, лишает себя прибежища. Йасйапрасадан на гатих куто ’пи. Таким образом, не получив дозволения духовного учителя, даже грихастхи не должны вступать в половые отношения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.12.15

агнау гурав атмани ча
сарва-бхутешв адхокшаджам
бхутаих сва-дхамабхих пашйед
аправиштам правиштават
Пословный перевод: 
агнау — в огне; гурау — в духовном учителе; атмани — в собственном «Я»; ча — также; сарва-бхутешу — во всех живых существах; адхокшаджам — Бога, Верховную Личность, которую невозможно увидеть материальным зрением или воспринять другими материальными чувствами; бхутаих — вместе со (всеми) живыми существами; сва-дхамабхих — со всем тем, что окружает Его Милость; пашйет — пусть видит; аправиштам — не вошедшего; правишта-ват — как вошедшего.
Перевод: 
Необходимо осознать, что Верховный Господь, Вишну, вошел и в то же время не вошел в огонь, в духовного учителя, в нашу душу и во все живые существа, в каком бы состоянии и условиях они ни находились. Господь пребывает и снаружи, и внутри всего сущего и безраздельно властвует надо всем.
Комментарий: 
Осознать, что Верховная Личность Бога присутствует везде и во всем, — значит в совершенстве постичь Абсолютную Истину, и именно ради этого следует изучать ведические писания. В «Брахма-самхите» (5.35) сказано: андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам — Господь пребывает в каждой вселенной, в сердце каждого живого существа и в каждом атоме. Нужно понимать также, что, где бы Верховный Господь ни находился, там присутствует и все, что с Ним связано, в частности, Его имя, образ, спутники и слуги. Индивидуальные живые существа — неотъемлемые частицы Верховной Личности Бога, и, поскольку Верховный Господь вошел в атом, живые существа тоже есть в каждом атоме. Надо признать непостижимость Верховной Личности Бога, ибо, с материальной точки зрения, невозможно понять, как Господь может быть вездесущим и в то же время всегда оставаться в Своей обители, Голоке Вриндаване. Понять это способен лишь тот, кто неукоснительно соблюдает правила, которые даны для представителей разных ашрамов (брахмачари, грихастх, ванапрастх и санньяси). Шрила Мадхвачарья по этому поводу говорит:

аправиштах сарва-гатах
правиштас тв анурупаван
эвам дви-рупо бхагаван
харир эко джанарданах

В Своем изначальном виде Верховный Господь существует отдельно и ни во что не входит (аправиштах), но в Своем безличном проявлении Он входит (правиштах) во все сущее. Стало быть, Он одновременно и вошел во все, и не вошел. Это объясняется также в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.4), где Господь говорит:

майа татам идам сарвам
джагад авйакта-муртина
мат-стхани сарва-бхутани
на чахам тешв авастхитах

«В Своей непроявленной форме Я пронизываю всю вселенную. Все существа пребывают во Мне, но Я — не в них». Господь способен совмещать в Себе несовместимое. Это и есть единство в разнообразии (экатвам бахутвам).

----------


## Aniruddha das

КАК НЕВИННЫЙ РЕБЕНОК

из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, 25.02.1977, Маяпур

Брахма и другие полубоги боялись приблизиться к Господу, но Прахлада Махараджа не боялся. Он, как невинный ребенок, подошел и поклонился. И Бог не имперсонален. Он тут же увидел: "О, какой невинный ребенок. Его так мучил его отец, а сейчас он кланяется Мне". Вилокья девах крипая париплутах. Его сердце, можно сказать, растаяло от жалости. Не думайте, что Бог не переживает никаких эмоций. Нет. У Него есть все. Если бы у Него не было чувства симпатии, откуда бы оно взялось у нас? Ведь все исходит от Бога. Джанмади асья ятах (ШБ 1.1.1). Атхато брахма джигьяса. Что такое Брахман? Брахман - это источник всего сущего. 

Поэтому, если этих чувств нет у Бога, то как Он может быть Богом? Если какой-то невинный маленький ребенок подойдет к нам и выразит почтение, нас тут же охватят добрые чувства: "О, какой милый ребенок". И Господь Кришна, Нрисимхадева, тоже стал "париплутах", Его охватило чувство милосердия: "Какой невинный ребенок". И с чувством Он тут же поднял его, "уттхапья": "Дорогой мой, поднимись". И тут же Он положил ему руку на голову. Поскольку мальчик был естественным образом взволнован, что такое большое мурти появилось из колонны, и его могучий отец лежал там мертвый, поэтому "витраста-дхиям критабхаям": "Дорогой мой, не бойся. Все хорошо. Я здесь, можно больше не бояться. Успокойся. Я защищу тебя". Таковы отношения [между Богом и преданным]. И нет нужды становиться большим ученым, ведантистом. Требуется лишь одно: стать простодушным, признать Верховную Личность Бога и припасть к Его лотосным стопам - это все, что требуется. Нужна простота. Простота. Верьте в Кришну. Кришна сказал: маттах паратарам наньят кинчид асти дхананджая (Бг 7.7). Верьте в это! Нет никого выше Кришны.

Также Он сказал: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-яджи мам намаскуру (Бг 18.65). Это суть всех наставлений. Верьте Кришне, Верховной Личности. Кришна здесь. Верьте, что перед нами Кришна. Простодушный ребенок поверит, но мы такие отупевшие, что будем спрашивать: "Из чего сделано Божество - из камня, латуни или дерева?" - потому что мы не простодушны. Мы думаем, что Божество - это какой-то предмет, сделанный из латуни. Даже если это латунь, разве она - не Бог? Латунь - это тоже Бог. Потому что Кришна говорит: бхумир апо 'нало вайух кхам мано буддхир... бхинна ме пракритир аштадха (Бг 7.4). Все есть Кришна. Без Кришны ничего бы не существовало. Разве Кришна не может явиться как Он сам того пожелает? Он может явиться в латуни. Он может явиться в камне. Может явиться в дереве. Может явиться в картине. Как угодно. Он всемогущий... Подобным образом, Он представлен в Своем имени. Когда мы повторяем святое имя Кришны, не думайте, что звук и Кришна отличаются друг от друга. Абхиннатвам. Нама-чинтамани кришнаш чайтанья-раса-виграхах. Кришна - это чинтамани, и Его святое имя тоже чинтамани. Чайтанья - совершенное сознание. Если мы общаемся с именем, мы должны понимать, что Кришна все знает о нашем служении...

[Примечание: в этой лекции Шрила Прабхупада комментирует стих Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.5:

сва-пада-муле патитам там арбхакам
вилокйа девах крипайа париплутах
уттхапйа тач-чхиршнй ададхат карамбуджам
калахи-витраста-дхийам критабхайам

сва-пада-муле — у Своих лотосных стоп; патитам — простершегося; там — его (Махараджу Прахладу); арбхакам — маленького мальчика; вилокйа — увидав; девах — Господь Нрисимхадева; крипайа — по Своей беспричинной милости; париплутах — охваченный экстатическими эмоциями; уттхапйа — подняв; тат-ширшни — на его голову; ададхат — положил; кара-амбуджам — лотосную руку; кала-ахи — смертоносной змеей времени (способной мгновенно оборвать жизнь любого существа); витраста — напуганные; дхийам — тех, чьи умы; крита-абхайам — делающую бесстрашными.

Когда Господь Нрисимхадева увидел Махараджу Прахладу — маленького мальчика, простершегося у Его лотосных стоп, — Его захлестнула волна любви к Своему преданному. Господь поднял Прахладу и возложил ему на голову Свою лотосную руку, которая дарует бесстрашие всем преданным Господа.]

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЗАЧЕМ ПРОСИТЬ?

из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады, 06.12.1974, Бомбей

У каждого есть какие-то личные мотивы. Люди следуют дхарме, ходят в храмы. Это очень хорошо. Это проявление благочестия - когда они просят о чем-то, например: "О Боже, дай нам наш хлеб насущный". 

Бхакта, чистый бхакта, ни о чем не просит. Зачем ему просить? Кришна держит чистого преданного в своих руках. Когда вы держите что-то очень аккуратно, например, драгоценные камни, вы очень внимательны и осторожны. Таким же образом, когда Кришна заботится о вас (о чем Он говорит в БГ 18.66: ахам твам сарва-папебхьо мокшайишьями), тогда вы в надежном положении... Например, если важный человек, очень богатый человек, заверит вас: "О, не беспокойся, я сам обо всем позабочусь". Просто представьте себе, если бы вы оказались в ситуации, когда важный человек дал вам такую гарантию: "Я о тебе позабочусь. Не беспокойся. Тебе не надо ничего делать. Я сам все устрою". Поэтому, когда это говорит Кришна, Верховный Господь, владыка всех достояний... Шад-аишварья-пурна. Шесть видов достояний. Все богатства. Мы можем сказать: "Я миллионер. Я владею десятками миллионов". Но я не могу сказать, что я владею всеми банками мира. Это невозможно. Однако Кришна может это сказать. Бхоктарам ягья-тапасам сарва-лока-махешварам (БГ 5.29). И не только банками, но и тем, где находятся эти банки, - всеми планетами. Сарва-лока-махешварам. Кто же может быть богаче Кришны? И если Кришна говорит: "Я о тебе позабочусь", разве может идти речь о бедности?

Но люди не знают этого. Они желают обрести богатство, материальное богатство, но они не хотят Кришну, владыку всего богатства. В этом наша беда. Владыка всего богатства говорит: "Просто предайся Мне. Я о тебе позабочусь". - "Нет, нет! Невозможно. Мне нужно заниматься своим бизнесом, чтобы заработать себе на жизнь. Мне нужно заботиться о том и о сем, о своей стране, и еще много о ком - о семье, о друзьях..." Кришна говорит: "Да нет же. Ты просто предайся. Я сам за тебя все сделаю"...

----------


## Dimas

*Предположим, у вас в кармане есть тысяча долларов. Вы  тратите их на какое-то благое дело. Но такого рода жертвы становятся также причиной вашего рабства. Теперь предположим, чтобы помочь бедному человеку, вы дали ему сто долларов. Согласно закону кармы, вы дали сто долларов бедного человеку, чтобы помочь ему. Это означает, что этот бедный человек должен заплатить вам четыреста долларов в следующей жизни, с (простыми) процентами и сложными процентами. И вам придется принять эти четыреста долларов. И предположим, что вы готовы преодолеть следующую жизнь, но, пожертвовав эти сто долларов, вы связаны обязательством принять четыре сотни долларов, поэтому вы должны родиться снова. Это тонкие законы.
*
Источник: VedaBase => Bhagavad-gita 2.58-59 -- New York, April 27, 1966

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.14.3-4

шрнван бхагавато ’бхикшнам
аватара-катхамртам
шраддадхано йатха-калам
упашанта-джанавртах
сат-сангач чханакаих сангам
атма-джайатмаджадишу
вимунчен мучйаманешу
свайам свапнавад уттхитах

Пословный перевод: 
шрнван — слушающий; бхагаватах — Господа; абхикшнам — всегда; аватара — о воплощениях; катха — повествований; амртам — нектар; шраддадханах — обладающий глубокой верой (в повествования о Верховной Личности Бога); йатха-калам — в урочное время (как правило, грихастха может найти какое-то время вечером или днем); упашанта — полностью освободившимися от материальных занятий; джана — людьми; авртах — окруженный; сат- сангат — от такого хорошего общения; шанакаих — постепенно; сангам — связь; атма — с телом; джайа — с женой; атма-джа-адишу — с детьми и так далее; вимунчет — пусть отбросит (привязанность к такому общению); мучйаманешу — отделяемых (от него); свайам — сам; свапна-ват — словно ото сна; уттхитах — восставший.

Перевод: 
Грихастха должен снова и снова общаться со святыми и с почтением внимать их нектарным повествованиям о Верховном Господе и Его воплощениях, деяния которых описаны в «Шримад- Бхагаватам» и других Пуранах. Благодаря этому он постепенно, как человек, пробуждающий ото сна, избавится от привязанности к жене и детям.

Комментарий: 
Движение сознания Кришны было основано главным образом для того, чтобы во всех странах мира семейные люди имели возможность слушать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту». Есть много различных описаний этого метода духовной практики, но суть его сводится к тому, чтобы слушать о Кришне и прославлять Его (шрнватам сва-катхах кршнах пунйа-шравана- киртанах). У каждого, особенно у грихастх — людей, не знающих о цели жизни (мудха-дхи), — должна быть возможность слушать о Кришне. Просто посещая центры Движения сознания Кришны и слушая рассказы о Кришне, основанные на философии «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», грихастхи избавятся от греховных наклонностей, присущих в наше время практически всем людям: от неутихающего стремления вступать в незаконные половые отношения, есть мясо, принимать одурманивающие вещества и играть в азартные игры. Так они смогут выйти из тьмы на свет. Пунйа-шравана киртанах. Просто участвуя в киртане — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе — и слушая наставления Кришны, данные Им в «Бхагавад-гите», человек непременно очистится, особенно если он еще и питается прасадом. Все это практикуется в Движении сознания Кришны.

В этом стихе есть еще одно важное указание: шрнван бхагавато ’бхикшнам аватара-катхамртам. Если человек один раз прослушал «Бхагавад-гиту», это вовсе не значит, что ему больше не надо ее слушать. Ключевое слово здесь абхикшнам. Необходимо слушать и читать «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» снова и снова. О прекращении не может быть и речи: даже если человек уже много раз читал эти книги, он должен снова и снова перечитывать их, поскольку бхагават-катха — то, что говорит Сам Кришна и что говорят о Нем Его преданные, — это амртам, нектар. Чем больше мы пьем этот нектар, тем ближе становимся к бессмертию.

Смысл человеческой жизни в том, чтобы обрести освобождение, но, к несчастью, из-за влияния Кали-юги грихастхи, словно ослы, ежедневно заняты тяжким трудом. Они встают рано утром и едут чуть ли не за сто километров от своего дома, чтобы заработать кусок хлеба. Особенно это видно в странах Запада: люди, просто чтобы заработать себе на жизнь, просыпаются в пять утра и отправляются в свои офисы и на заводы. То же самое делают каждый день жители Калькутты и Бомбея. Они целый день трудятся не покладая рук в офисе или на заводе, а потом три-четыре часа добираются домой. В десять вечера они ложатся спать, а рано утром встают, чтобы снова отправиться на работу. В шастрах говорится, что люди, занятые таким тяжким трудом, ведут образ жизни свиней, пожирателей испражнений. Найам дехо деха- бхаджам нрлоке каштан каман архате вид-бхуджам йе: «Все живые существа в этом мире получают материальное тело, однако тем из них, кому посчастливилось родиться человеком, не подобает дни и ночи напролет трудиться ради чувственных удовольствий, доступных даже пожирателям испражнений — собакам и свиньям» (Бхаг., 5.5.1). Человек должен уделять время слушанию «Шримад- Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиты». Такова ведическая культура. Чтобы зарабатывать себе на жизнь, грихастха должен трудиться не больше восьми часов, и либо днем, либо вечером ему следует общаться с преданными и, слушая о воплощениях и деяниях Кришны, постепенно освобождаться из плена майи. Сейчас, однако, семейные люди не находят времени слушать о Кришне и Его подвигах, зато у них всегда находится время на то, чтобы, проработав весь день, пойти в ресторан или клуб и там с большим удовольствием слушать о политике, которой занимаются демоны и другие непреданные; у таких людей всегда есть время наслаждаться женщинами, сексом, вином, мясом и прочим. Так они попусту растрачивают свою жизнь. На самом деле так живут не грихастхи, а демоны. Но Движение сознания Кришны, открывая многочисленные центры по всему миру, дает этим падшим, обреченным людям возможность послушать о Кришне.

Во сне мы создаем себе какое-то окружение, заводим друзей и любимых, но, проснувшись, обнаруживаем, что все это исчезло. Точно так же, общество, семья и любовь, которые возникают у нас в физическом мире, — тоже сон, и он закончится, как только мы умрем. Все эти сны — и «грубые», и «тонкие» — не более чем иллюзия, и они рано или поздно заканчиваются. Истинный долг человека — понять, что он душа (ахам брахмасми), и, стало быть, его деятельность должна быть духовной. Только так можно обрести счастье.

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

«Тот, кто находится в этом трансцендентном состоянии, сразу постигает Верховный Брахман и исполняется радости. Он никогда не скорбит и ничего не желает. Он одинаково расположен ко всем живым существам. Достигнув этого состояния, человек обретает чистое преданное служение Мне» (Б.-г., 18.54). Тому, кто занят преданным служением, совсем не трудно пробудиться от сна материального существования.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.14.2

шри-нарада увача
грхешв авастхито раджан
крийах курван йатхочитах
васудеварпанам сакшад
упасита маха-мунин
Пословный перевод: 
шри-нарадах увача — Шри Нарада Муни ответил; грхешу — до́ма; авастхитах — находящийся (семейный человек, как правило, живет дома с женой и детьми); раджан — о царь; крийах — действия; курван — совершающий; йатхочитах — соответствующие наставлениям (гуру и шастр); васудева — Господу Васудеве; арпанам — подношение; сакшат — непосредственно; упасита — пусть использует для поклонения; маха-мунин — великим преданным.
Перевод: 
Нарада Муни ответил: Дорогой царь, тот, кто живет дома со своей женой, должен зарабатывать себе на жизнь и, оставив попытки наслаждаться плодами своего труда, жертвовать их Кришне, Васудеве. Чтобы ясно понять, как уже в этой жизни удовлетворить Васудеву, семейным людям надлежит общаться с великими преданными Господа.
Комментарий: 
Жизнь грихастх должна быть посвящена служению Верховной Личности Бога. В «Бхагавад-гите» (6.1) сказано:

анашритах карма-пхалам
карйам карма кароти йах
са саннйаси ча йоги ча
на нирагнир на чакрийах

«Тот, кто не привязан к плодам своего труда, но действует, верный своему долгу, воистину отрекся от мира. Именно он — настоящий йог, а не тот, кто не зажигает огня и не выполняет своих обязанностей». Каждый, будь он брахмачари, грихастхой, ванапрастхой или санньяси, должен действовать исключительно ради удовлетворения Верховной Личности Бога, или Васудевы, — Кришны, сына Васудевы. Любому человеку следует видеть в этом главный смысл своей жизни. Нарада Муни уже рассказал о правилах для брахмачари, ванапрастх и санньяси, а теперь он объясняет, как должны жить грихастхи. Главное правило — делать все ради удовольствия Верховной Личности Бога.

В этом же стихе раскрыт и секрет того, как можно удовлетворить Верховного Господа: сакшад упасита маха-мунин. Слово маха- мунин относится к великим святым, к преданным. Обычно святых называют муни — мыслителями, стремящимися постичь духовные истины, а маха-мунин — это те, кто не только глубоко понял, в чем смысл жизни, но и реально доставляет удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога. Таких людей называют преданными. Не общаясь с преданными, человек никогда не научится васудева-арпане, то есть искусству посвящать свою жизнь Васудеве — Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога.

Раньше индийцы неукоснительно следовали принципам духовной жизни. Еще пятьдесят лет назад можно было видеть, как жители бенгальских деревень и окраин Калькутты каждый день — сразу после работы или по крайней мере вечером, перед сном, — слушали «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Все слушали «Бхагаватам». Подобные чтения проводились в каждой деревне, и потому у людей была возможность слушать это великое писание, в котором подробно описана цель жизни — освобождение, или спасение. О важности слушания «Бхагаватам» говорится в следующих стихах.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.14.5

йавад-артхам упасино
дехе гехе ча пандитах
виракто рактават татра
нр-локе наратам нйасет
Пословный перевод: 
йават-артхам — настолько, сколько надо, (чтобы зарабатывать себе на жизнь); упасинах — прилагающий усилия; дехе — в теле; гехе — в семейных делах; ча — также; пандитах — образованный человек; вирактах — непривязанный; ракта-ват — словно привязанный; татра — в том; нр-локе — человеческом обществе; наратам — признаки человеческой жизни; нйасет — пусть выказывает.
Перевод: 
По-настоящему образованный человек трудится, чтобы зарабатывать ровно столько, сколько нужно для удовлетворения насущных потребностей, и живет среди людей, не привязываясь к семейным делам, хотя внешне действует так, как будто он к ним очень привязан.
Комментарий: 
В этом тексте дается описание идеального семьянина. Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху спросил Рамананду Рая, в чем заключается смысл жизни, тот стал давать различные ответы, основанные на священных писаниях, и в конце концов сказал, что, кем бы человек ни был — брахманом, шудрой, санньяси или кем-то еще, — он может оставаться на своем месте, но при этом ему следует вопрошать о цели жизни (атхато брахма-джиджнаса). Именно в этом заключается предназначение человеческой жизни. Если мы используем дар человеческой жизни не по назначению, уделяя непомерно много времени удовлетворению своих животных потребностей — потребностей в еде, сне, сексе и самозащите — и если мы не пытаемся вырваться из когтей майи, заставляющей нас непрестанно рождаться, болеть, стареть и умирать, нам придется понести наказание и вновь родиться среди представителей низших видов жизни и эволюционировать согласно законам природы. Пракртех крийаманани гунаих кармани сарвашах. Всецело находясь во власти материальной природы, живое существо вынуждено вновь подниматься из низших видов жизни в высшие, чтобы в конце концов еще раз родиться человеком и снова получить возможность освободиться из плена материи. Но мудрый человек узнаёт из шастр и от гуру, что все мы — вечные живые существа, которые из-за соприкосновения с гунами материальной природы оказались во власти ее законов и теперь вынуждены терпеть всевозможные трудности. Поняв это, человек делает вывод, что, раз ему довелось родиться человеком, он не должен стремиться к ненужным приобретениям: вместо этого ему следует жить скромно и довольствоваться только самым необходимым. Безусловно, каждому нужны средства к существованию, и в шастрах объясняется, как, в зависимости от своей варны и ашрама, человек должен получать эти средства. Человеку надлежит довольствоваться тем, что мы получаем, следуя предписаниям шастр. Искренний преданный Господа не стремится накопить все больше и больше денег; он просто пытается найти какой-нибудь способ зарабатывать себе на жизнь, и Кришна помогает ему в этом. Так что заработать себе на жизнь — не проблема. Подлинная проблема в том, чтобы найти способ освободиться от рабства рождения, смерти и старости. Вместо того чтобы придумывать себе новые искусственные потребности, человек должен стремиться к этой свободе. Таков главный принцип ведической культуры. Следует довольствоваться теми средствами, что мы получаем без особых усилий. Нынешний материалистический образ жизни — полная противоположность образу жизни идеального общества. Те, кто выдает себя за лидеров в современном мире, каждый день изобретают что-нибудь такое, от чего жизнь людей становится еще сложнее и люди все больше запутываются в сетях рождения, смерти, старости и болезней.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 7.15.15

дхармартхам апи нехета
йатрартхам вадхано дханам
аниханихаманасйа
махахер ива врттида

Пословный перевод: 
дхарма-артхам — успеха в религиозной деятельности и благосостояния; апи — поистине; на — не; ихета — пусть не старается (достичь); йатра-артхам — сколько надо (для удовлетворения насущных потребностей); ва — либо; адханах — бедный; дханам — денег; аниха — отсутствие желаний; анихаманасйа — того, кто не пытается зарабатывать себе на жизнь; маха-ахех — огромной змеи (питона); ива — как; вртти-да — дающее все необходимое для жизни, не прилагая к этому усилий.

Перевод: 
Даже если человек беден, он не должен пытаться улучшить свое материальное положение лишь ради того, чтобы прокормить себя или прослыть великим религиозным деятелем. Подобно огромному питону, который лежит на одном месте и без всяких усилий получает необходимую пищу, человек, свободный от желаний, не прилагая никаких усилий, получает все, что ему нужно для жизни.

Комментарий: 
Цель человеческой жизни состоит только в том, чтобы развить в себе сознание Кришны. Иначе нет смысла зарабатывать на жизнь. Нарада Муни объясняет это на примере огромного питона, который лежит на одном месте и никогда не ищет себе источников существования, однако по милости Господа получает все необходимое. Нарада Муни дал такой совет: тасйаива хетох прайатета ковидах (Бхаг., 1.5.18) — человек должен заботиться только о том, чтобы углублять свое сознание Кришны. Нет смысла стремиться к каким-то иным занятиям, даже ради пропитания. Многие великие души жили именно так. Например, Мадхавендра Пури никогда ни у кого не просил поесть. А Шукадева Госвами говорит: касмад бхаджанти кавайо дхана-дурмадандхан. Зачем просить о чем-то людей, ослепленных своими богатствами? Лучше полагаться на Кришну, и Он все даст. Участники Движения сознания Кришны, будь они грихастхи или санньяси, преисполнившись решимости, должны стараться расширять Движение, и Кришна обеспечит их всем необходимым. В этой связи хорошо помнить о том, как добывает себе пропитание питон (аджагара-вритти). Даже если человек очень беден, он просто должен совершенствоваться в сознании Кришны и не тратить силы на то, чтобы заработать себе на жизнь.

----------


## Dimas

*Настоящий гуру не будет говорить по-разному. Один гуру говорит: "По-моему, вам должно это понравиться". А другой гуру скажет: "На мой взгляд, вы будете делать это". Они не гуру, они все негодяи. Гуру не имеет "собственного" мнения. У гуру есть только одно мнение, то же самое мнение, которое выразили Кришна, Вьясадева, Нарада, Арджуна, Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху или Госвами. Вы услышите то же самое.
*
Источник: Srila Prabhupada, Lecture: What is a Guru? London, August 22, 1973
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 27.12.2013

----------


## Dimas

*В твоем письме говорится, что сейчас ты оставил работу, а твои дочери вышли замуж. Это означает, что твоя жизнь грихастхи почти окончена. Поэтому, согласно варнашрама-дхарме, ты должен провести остаток своей жизни, просто занимаясь преданным служением Господу. Древняя традиция говорит, что мужчина на склоне лет, обычно после пятидесяти, должен приготовиться к тому, чтобы оставить дом, принять ванапрастху и отправиться в паломничество по различным святым местам. Затем, в конечном счете, он может принять саннйасу, отрешенный образ жизни, и полностью прервать свои связи с семьей. Это на самом деле необходимо и рекомендовано Самим Шри Кришной.
*
Письмо Шри Шринивасану, 23 декабря 1974
_Цитата дня Шрилы Прабхупады - http://www.niranjanaswami.net/ru/quote_

----------


## Dimas

*После ухода двух католических священников, которые пришли повидаться со Шрилой Прабхупадой, Джаядвайта Прабху высказывать своё мнение Шриле Прабхупаде, что священникам понравилось быть в роли его учеников.
"Если вы остаётесь верными своим принципам", сказал Прабхупада ему, "весь мир последует за вами".
Он процитировал первый стих из Шри Упадешамриты: "Вас примут".
*
Источник:From Transcendental Diary, by Hari-sauri Prabhu (slightly edited)
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 01.01.2014

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.11

йам пашйати на пашйантам
чакшур йасйа на ришйати
там бхута-нилайам девам
супарнам упадхавата
Пословный перевод: 
йам — которого; пашйати — видит (живое существо); на — не; пашйантам — видящего; чакшух — глаз; йасйа — которого; на — не; ришйати — слабеет; там — Ему; бхута-нилайам — изначальному источнику всех живых существ; девам — Верховной Личности Бога; супарнам — тому, кто как друг сопровождает живое существо; упадхавата — поклоняйтесь.
Перевод: 
Хотя Бог, Верховная Личность, постоянно наблюдает за всем, что происходит в мире, никто Его не видит. Но не стоит думать, что раз Он скрыт от взоров живых существ, то и Он их не видит — Его око неусыпно. Поэтому каждый должен поклоняться Параматме, которая как друг неизменно пребывает рядом с индивидуальной душой.
Комментарий: 
Вознося молитвы Кришне, Шримати Кунтидеви, мать Пандавов, сказала: алакшйам сарва-бхутанам антар бахир авастхитам. «О Кришна, хотя Ты пребываешь и внутри, и снаружи всего сущего, неразумные обусловленные души не видят Тебя». В «Бхагавад-гите» говорится, что Верховную Личность Бога можно увидеть глазами знания, гьяна-чакшуша. Того, кто дарует нам такое зрение, называют духовным учителем. Поэтому, обращаясь с молитвами к духовному учителю, мы произносим такую шлоку:

ом аджнана-тимирандхасйа
джнананджана-шалакайа
чакшур унмилитам йена
тасмаи шри-гураве намах

«Я в почтении склоняюсь перед своим духовным учителем, который факелом знания рассеял тьму невежества, застилавшую мне глаза» (Гаутамия-тантра). Задача гуру состоит в том, чтобы раскрыть в ученике способность видеть все глазами знания. Когда ученик пробуждается от невежества, он становится способен видеть Верховную Личность Бога повсюду, ибо Господь и в самом деле находится повсюду. Андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам. Господь пребывает в этой вселенной, Он живет в сердцах всех живых существ и находится даже в каждом атоме. Мы не видим Бога потому, что нам недостает совершенного знания, но стоит немного поразмыслить, и мы обнаружим Его повсюду. Этому надо просто научиться. Поразмыслив, даже самый опустившийся человек сможет ощутить присутствие Бога. Кто владеет безбрежными океанами? Кому принадлежат необозримые просторы земель? На чем держится небо, и как в нем размещается несметное число звезд и планет? Кто сотворил эту вселенную и кто владеет ею? Если мы задумаемся над этим, то, несомненно, придем к заключению, что у всего есть владелец. Когда мы объявляем какой-нибудь участок земли своей собственностью или собственностью своей семьи или нации, стоит задуматься над тем, каким образом мы стали собственниками этой земли. Ведь земля существовала еще до нашего рождения и до того, как мы пришли на нее. Как же она стала нашей собственностью? Подобные размышления помогут нам понять, что у всего сущего есть высший владелец — Верховная Личность Бога.

Верховный Господь всегда бодрствует. В обусловленном состоянии мы многое забываем, ибо меняем тела, но, поскольку Верховный Господь не меняет Своего тела, Он помнит прошлое, настоящее и знает будущее. Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-Гите» (4.1): имам вивасвате йогам проктаван ахам авйайам — «Я поведал это божественное знание, „Бхагавад-гиту“, богу Солнца как минимум сорок миллионов лет назад». Когда Арджуна спросил у Кришны, как Он может помнить события, происходившие так давно, Господь ответил, что Арджуна тоже был при этом. Арджуна — друг Кришны и потому, куда бы Кришна ни отправился, Арджуна повсюду следует за Ним. Но разница в том, что Кришна помнит все происходившее в прошлом, а живое существо, подобное Арджуне, мельчайшая частичка Верховного Господа, все забывает. Поэтому говорится, что Господь никогда не дремлет. Это также подтверждается в «Бхагавад-Гите» (15.15): сарвасйа чахам хрди саннивишто маттах смртир джнанам апоханам ча. Верховный Господь в образе Параматмы вечно пребывает в сердцах всех живых существ, и от Него исходят память, знание и забвение. То же самое подчеркивается в этом стихе с помощью слова супарнам, которое означает «друг». В «Шветашватара-упанишад» (4.6) говорится: два супарна сайуджа сакхайа саманам вркшам паришасваджате. Две птицы, как два друга, сидят на одном дереве. Одна птица ест плоды этого дерева, а другая просто наблюдает. Та, что наблюдает, является вечным другом птицы, поедающей плоды, и всегда находится рядом с ней, напоминая ей о том, что та хотела сделать. Поэтому если мы, выполняя свои повседневные обязанности, будем думать о Верховной Личности Бога, то сможем видеть Его или, по крайней мере, ощущать Его присутствие везде и всюду.

Слова чакшур йасйа на ришйати означают, что, хотя мы не видим Его, это еще не значит, что Он не видит нас, или что Он погибает, когда уничтожается мироздание. В связи с этим можно привести такой пример: если есть солнечный свет, значит есть и солнце. Но, если мы не видим солнца, это не значит, что солнце исчезло. Солнце есть, мы просто его не видим. Точно так же и Верховный Господь всегда существует, наблюдая за нашими поступками, хотя мы из-за своего невежества не можем Его видеть. Как Параматма, Он следит за нашими поступками и направляет нас (упадрашта и ануманта). Поэтому, следуя наставлениям духовного учителя и изучая подлинные писания, можно понять, что всевидящий Бог находится рядом с нами, даже если у нас нет глаз, которые позволяли бы нам видеть Его.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.12

на йасйадй-антау мадхйам ча
свах паро нантарам бахих
вишвасйамуни йад йасмад
вишвам ча тад ртам махат
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; йасйа — которого (Верховной Личности Бога); ади — начало; антау — и конец; мадхйам — середина; ча — также; свах — свой собственный; парах — принадлежащий другому; на — не; антарам — внутри; бахих — вовне; вишвасйа — космического проявления; амуни — эти (подобные соображения); йат — которое (Его форма); йасмат — из которого (из того, кто является причиной всего); вишвам — вселенная; ча — и; тат — то; ртам — истина; махат — великая.
Перевод: 
У Верховного Господа нет ни начала, ни конца, ни середины. Он не принадлежит какой-либо личности или народу. К Нему неприложимы понятия «внутри» и «снаружи». Верховный Господь свободен от присущих материальному миру проявлений двойственности, таких как «начало» и «конец», «мое» и «чужое». Способность творить вселенные является еще одним достоинством Господа. Поэтому Он — высшая истина, исполненная абсолютного величия.
Комментарий: 
Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, так описан в «Брахма-самхите» (5.1):

ишварах парамах кршнах
сач-чид-ананда-виграхах
анадир адир говиндах
сарва-карана-каранам

«Кришна, которого называют также Говиндой, — это верховный повелитель. Его тело вечно, духовно и исполнено блаженства. Он — начало всего сущего. Однако у Него Самого нет начала, ибо Он — причина всех причин». Нет ничего, что служило бы причиной бытия Господа, ибо Он Сам — причина всего сущего. Он пребывает повсюду (майа татам идам сарвам), Он распространил себя во все сущее, но все сущее не есть Он. Он — ачинтйа-бхедабхеда, одновременно един со всем сущим и отличен от всего. Именно это объясняется в данном стихе. Для нас, живущих в материальном мире, существуют понятия начала, конца и середины, но к Верховной Личности Бога такие понятия не приложимы. В «Бхагавад-гите» повествуется о том, как Господь явил Арджуне Свою вирад-рупу, вселенскую форму. Иначе говоря, все космическое мироздание — это тоже проявление Господа. Это значит, что Он вездесущ и вечен и потому является Абсолютной Истиной, величайшей личностью. Он абсолютен в Своем величии, и здесь Ману раскрывает то, насколько велик Господь.

----------


## Dimas

*... Не имея доступа к зарослям стеблей лотосных стоп Господа, все они приходят к разным заключениям и в конце концов - к бессмысленному выводу, который устраивает всех: "сколько людей, столько мнений", - имея в виду, что каждый волен выбирать то, что ему больше по душе (йатха-ручам). Но Господь - не продавец, старающийся угодить всем покупателям в лавке спекулятивного философа. Господь всегда остается таким, какой Он есть, Абсолютной Личностью Бога, и Он требует от человека полной самоотдачи и абсолютного подчинения.*

Источник: VedaBase => SB 2.4.21
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 05.01.2014

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.1.13

са вишва-кайах пуру-хута-ишах
сатйах свайам-джйотир аджах пуранах
дхатте ’сйа джанмадй-аджайатма-шактйа
там видйайодасйа нириха асте
Пословный перевод: 
сах — Он (Верховная Личность Бога); вишва-кайах — космическое проявление (вся вселенная есть внешнее проявление тела Верховной Личности Бога); пуру-хутах — имеющий множество имен; ишах — верховный властитель (обладающий всей полнотой власти); сатйах — конечная истина; свайам — Сам; джйотих — самосветящийся; аджах — нерожденный, не имеющий начала; пуранах — древнейший; дхатте — вершит; асйа — этого (мира); джанма-ади — творение, поддержание и уничтожение; аджайа — (Своей) внешней энергией; атма-шактйа — (Своей) личной энергией; там — ее (внешнюю материальную энергию); видйайа — (Своей) духовной энергией; удасйа — отбросив; нирихах — лишенный желаний и бездействующий; асте — существует (вне влияния материальной энергии).
Перевод: 
Весь проявленный мир — это тело Верховной Личности Бога, Абсолютной Истины, у которой миллионы имен и несчетное число энергий. Он — светозарный, нерожденный и неизменный. Сам не имеющий начала, Он — начало всего сущего. Поскольку Он создал проявленный космос с помощью Своей внешней энергии, кажется, что Он Сам творит мироздание, поддерживает его и уничтожает. Но на самом деле Он бездействует, пребывая в духовной энергии, и материальная энергия не может коснуться Его.
Комментарий: 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху говорит в Своей «Шикшаштаке»: намнам акари бахудха ниджа-сарва-шактих. У Верховного Господа множество имен, и все они неотличны от Него Самого. Такова природа духовного бытия. Повторяя Харе Кришна маха-мантру, состоящую из имен Верховного Господа, мы убеждаемся, что святое имя обладает всеми свойствами личности. Нет числа играм Господа и Его именам, которые даются Ему в соответствии с Его деяниями. Он приходит как сын Яшоды и как сын Деваки, и потому Его называют Деваки-нанданой или Яшода- нанданой. Парасйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате: Господь обладает великим множеством энергий, которые и позволяют Ему совершать самые разные деяния. Тем не менее у Него есть особое имя. Шастры рекомендуют повторять Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе. Не нужно ни выискивать, ни придумывать новые имена Бога. Лучше всего следовать наставлениям шастр и примеру святых, повторяющих имя Господа.

Несмотря на то что материальная и духовная энергии принадлежат Господу, мы не сможем постичь Бога, пока находимся под влиянием материальной энергии. Только обратившись к духовной энергии, можно с легкостью познать Бога. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.7.23) говорится: майам вйудасйа чич-чхактйа каивалйе стхита атмани. Хотя внешняя энергия и принадлежит Господу, тот, кто находится под ее влиянием (мама майа дуратйайа) практически лишен возможности постичь Верховную Личность Бога. Но тем, кто пребывает под влиянием духовной энергии, это доступно. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.55) говорится: бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах. Тому, кто хочет по-настоящему понять Верховную Личность, нужно подняться до уровня бхакти, или сознания Кришны. Бхакти состоит из разных видов деятельности (шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам арчанам ванданам дасйам сакхйам атма-ниведанам), и, чтобы понять Господа, нужно встать на этот путь, посвятив себя преданному служению. Люди во всем мире забыли о Боге, и иногда даже говорят, что Он мертв. Но это ровным счетом ничего не значит. Каждый может понять Бога, обратившись к Движению сознания Кришны, и это сделает человека счастливым.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.2.33

йах кашчанешо балино ’нтакорагат
прачанда-вегад абхидхавато бхршам
бхитам прапаннам парипати йад-бхайан
мртйух прадхаватй аранам там имахи
Пословный перевод: 
йах — который (Верховная Личность Бога); кашчана — некий; ишах — верховный владыка; балинах — от могущественной; антака-урагат — от великой змеи, имя которой время; прачанда-вегат — наделенной громадной силой; абхидхаватах — настигающего; бхршам — всегда (каждый час и каждый миг); бхитам — страшащегося (смерти); прапаннам — предавшегося (Верховной Личности Бога); парипати — защищает; йат-бхайат — от страха перед которым; мртйух — смерть; прадхавати — бежит; аранам — подлинному прибежищу (каждого); там — Ему; имахи — предаюсь.
Перевод: 
Верховного Господа знают далеко не все, но Он необычайно могуществен и обладает огромной властью. Хотя всесильный змей вечного времени, готовый поглотить каждого из нас, неустанно охотится за своими жертвами, любой, кто из страха перед ним ищет покровительства Господа, непременно будет защищен, ибо даже смерть в ужасе бежит прочь от Всевышнего. Вот почему я вручаю себя Господу — величайшему и всемогущему Владыке, подлинному прибежищу всех и каждого.
Комментарий: 
Любой разумный человек понимает, что существует высшая власть, которой подчиняется все. Этот повелитель является в различных воплощениях, чтобы вызволить из беды невинные души. Как подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.8), паритранайа садхунам винашайа ча душкртам: Господь приходит в этот мир в Своих различных воплощениях, имея две цели — уничтожить грешников (душкрти) и защитить преданных. Царь слонов решил предаться Ему. Это разумное решение. Нужно знать о существовании Верховного Господа и искать Его покровительства. Господь Сам нисходит в этот мир в одном из Своих воплощений, чтобы научить нас, как стать счастливыми, и только глупцы и невежды отказываются обратить свой разум к Верховной Личности Бога. В шрути-мантре говорится:

бхишасмад ватах павате
бхишодети сурйах
бхишасмад агниш чандраш ча
мртйур дхавати панчамах

Тайттирия-упанишад, 2.8

Из страха перед Верховным Господом дует ветер, солнце дарит свет и тепло и смерть охотится за каждым. Это значит, что существует верховный повелитель, о котором в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.10) сказано: майадхйакшена пракртих суйате са-чарачарам. Мироздание действует так слаженно только потому, что им управляет верховный повелитель. О его существовании может догадаться любой разумный человек. Кроме того, Всевышний Сам приходит в облике Господа Кришны, Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху или Господа Рамачандры, чтобы дать нам наставления и на Своем примере показать, как нужно предаваться Верховной Личности Бога. Тем не менее душкрити, низшие из людей, не хотят покоряться Господу (на мам душкртино мудхах прападйанте нарадхамах).

В «Бхагавад-гите» Господь ясно говорит: мртйух сарва-хараш чахам. «Я — всепожирающая смерть». Стало быть, мртйух, или смерть, — это представитель Господа, который забирает все у живого существа, воплощенного в материальном теле. Никто не может утверждать: «Я не боюсь смерти». Это было бы лукавством. Смерти боятся все. Но тот, кто ищет прибежища у Верховной Личности Бога, может спастись от смерти. Кто-то возразит: «Разве преданный не умирает?» Преданный, конечно же, должен будет оставить свое нынешнее тело, ибо оно материально. Но разница в том, что у человека, полностью подчинившегося Кришне и находящегося под Его защитой, нынешнее тело — последнее: он больше не родится в материальном теле, обреченном на смерть. Так утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9): тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со ’рджуна. Преданный, оставив тело, не рождается больше в материальном мире, а возвращается домой, к Богу. Мы живем в непрерывной опасности, ибо в любой момент к нам может прийти смерть. Не следует думать, что только Гаджендра, царь слонов, боялся смерти. Каждый должен бояться смерти, ибо все обитатели этого мира находятся в пасти крокодила вечного времени и в любую минуту каждый может умереть. Поэтому лучший выход — найти прибежище у Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога, и тем самым положить конец борьбе за существование в материальном мире, где все вынуждены снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Обрести такое понимание — высшая цель жизни.

----------


## Dimas

Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита » Ади лила 2.91

двау бхyта-саргау локе ’смин
даива aсура эва ча
вишну-бхактаx смpто даива
aсурас тад-випарйайаx

Перевод: 
*«В сотворенном мире обитают два типа людей: обладающие божественной природой и природой демонов. Те, кто предался Господу Вишну, — люди божественного нрава, а те, кто противится Его воле, зовутся демонами».
*
Комментарий: 
Это стих из «Падма-пураны». Вишну-бхакты, или преданные, обладающие сознанием Кришны, считаютсядеватами (полубогами). А безбожников, не верящих в существование Бога или провозглашающих Богом себя, считают асурами (демонами). Асуры занимаются безбожной материалистической деятельностью, изыскивая все новые возможности наслаждаться материей. Вишну-бхакты, или преданные, обладающие сознанием Кришны, тоже не бездействуют, но их цель — удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога своим преданным служением. На первый взгляд и те и другие одинаково поглощены деятельностью, однако они обладают разным сознанием и потому преследуют прямо противоположные цели. Асуры работают ради собственного наслаждения, а преданные действуют ради удовольствия Верховного Господа. И те, и другие сознательно трудятся, но побуждения у них разные.

Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для деват, или преданных. Демоны не могут действовать в сознании Кришны, равно как и преданным чужда демоническая деятельность. Преданные не могут, подобно кошкам и собакам, все свои силы тратить на чувственные наслаждения. Такая деятельность не интересует человека, обладающего сознанием Кришны. Преданные работают только для того, чтобы обеспечить себя самым необходимым и быть способным к полноценной деятельности в сознании Кришны. Сознание Кришны — это цель, которой они посвящают свое время и силы. Тот, кто обрел такое сознание, всегда, даже в момент смерти, помнит о Кришне и потому возвращается в Его обитель.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.3.1

шри-бадарайанир увача
эвам вйавасито буддхйа
самадхайа мано хрди
джаджапа парамам джапйам
праг-джанманй анушикшитам
Пословный перевод: 
шри-бадарайаних увача — Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал; эвам — так; вйаваситах — поместивший; буддхйа — разумом; самадхайа — для сосредоточения; манах — ум; хрди — в сердце; джаджапа — воспел; парамам — верховную; джапйам — мантру, которую он узнал от великих преданных; прак-джанмани — в прошлой жизни; анушикшитам — практиковал.
Перевод: 
Шри Шукадева Госвами продолжал: Тогда царь слонов Гаджендра силой совершенного разума сосредоточил ум в сердце и произнес мантру, которую он выучил еще в предыдущей жизни, будучи Индрадьюмной, и которую теперь вспомнил по милости Кришны.
Комментарий: 
Причина такого возвращения памяти объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите» (6.43 – 44):

татра там буддхи-самйогам
лабхате паурва-дехикам
йатате ча тато бхуйах
самсиддхау куру-нандана

пурвабхйасена тенаива
хрийате хй авашо ’пи сах

В этих стихах говорится, что, даже если человек, посвятивший себя преданному служению, сходит с избранного пути, его усилия не пропадают даром. Такой человек не опускается, потому что рано или поздно оказывается в положении, которое помогает ему вспомнить о Верховной Личности Бога. Как станет ясно из следующей главы, Гаджендра прежде был царем Индрадьюмной, но в этой жизни по воле провидения родился вожаком слонов. Сейчас Гаджендра попал в беду и, хотя он находился не в человеческом теле, вспомнил молитву, которой научился в прежней жизни: йатате ча тато бхуйах самсиддхау куру-нандана. Чтобы помочь душе достичь совершенства, Кришна дает ей возможность снова вспомнить о Нем. Подтверждение тому — история царя слонов Гаджендры, который, попав в беду, получил возможность вспомнить о своем прежнем преданном служении, и Верховный Господь тут же пришел ему на помощь.

Поэтому так важно, чтобы преданные, вставшие на путь сознания Кришны, обязательно повторяли какую-то мантру. Прежде всего, следует повторять мантру Харе Кришна, являющуюся маха-мантрой, великим гимном освобождения. Кроме того, нужно петь чинтамани-пракара-садмасу или «Нрисимха-стотру» (ито нрсимхах парато нрсимхо йато йато йами тато нрсимхах). Каждый преданный должен упражняться, чтобы в конце концов научиться повторять ту или иную мантру совершенным образом. Тогда в следующей жизни он не забудет о сознании Кришны, даже если из-за несовершенства своего духовного сознания родится в теле животного. Конечно, преданный должен стараться достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны уже в этой жизни, ибо тот, кто постиг Кришну и Его наставления, покинув материальное тело, возвращается домой, к Богу. Но, даже если человек оступился и пал, его усилия в попытках обрести сознание Кришны никогда не пропадают даром. Например, Аджамила в детстве повторял имя Нараяны под руководством своего отца, но в юности опустился и стал пьянствовать, предаваться разврату, мошенничать и воровать. Тем не менее, благодаря тому, что он каждый день, окликая своего сына Нараяну, произносил имя Господа, он достиг духовного совершенства, хотя и совершил множество грехов. Так что ни при каких обстоятельствах мы не должны забывать о мантре Харе Кришна. Это поможет нам спастись от любой, даже самой страшной опасности, как можно видеть на примере Гаджендры.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.3.2

шри-гаджендра увача
ом намо бхагавате тасмаи
йата этач чид-атмакам
пурушайади-биджайа
парешайабхидхимахи

Пословный перевод: 
шри-гаджендрах увача — царь слонов Гаджендра сказал; ом — о мой Господь; намах — почтительный поклон (Тебе); бхагавате — Верховной Личности Бога; тасмаи — Тому; йатах — от которого; этат — это (тело и материальное проявление); чит-атмакам — движимое сознанием (духовной душой); пурушайа — Высшей Личности; ади-биджайа — первоисточнику или фундаментальной причине (всего); пара-ишайа — высшему, запредельному, тому, кому поклоняются такие возвышенные существа, как Брахма и Шива; абхидхимахи — да сосредоточимся (мы на Нем) в медитации.

Перевод: 
Царь слонов Гаджендра сказал: Я в почтении склоняюсь перед Верховным Господом Васудевой [ом намо бхагавате васудевайа]. Благодаря Ему дух приводит в действие материальное тело, поэтому Он — первопричина бытия каждого. Ему поклоняются такие возвышенные души, как Брахма и Шива, и Он живет в сердцах всех живых существ. Да будут все мои помыслы сосредоточены на Нем.
Комментарий: 
В этом стихе особенно важны слова этач чид- атмакам. Материальное тело, конечно, состоит из материальных элементов, но, когда человек обретает сознание Кришны, его тело перестает быть материальным и одухотворяется. Материальное тело предназначено для удовлетворения чувств, а духовное тело — для трансцендентного любовного служения Господу. Поэтому, если преданный посвятил себя служению Всевышнему и всегда думает о Господе, его тело ни в коем случае нельзя считать материальным. В связи с этим в писаниях сказано: гурушу нара-матих — духовного учителя нельзя считать обычным человеком с материальным телом. Арчйе вишнау шила-дхих: всякий знает, что образ Бога в храме изваян из камня, но считать Божество просто камнем оскорбительно. Точно так же нельзя думать, что тело духовного учителя состоит лишь из материальных элементов. Атеисты утверждают, что преданные по глупости поклоняются каменному изваянию как Богу, и обыкновенному человеку — как гуру. На самом же деле по милости всемогущего Кришны так называемое каменное изваяние становится Самим Богом, а тело гуру одухотворяется. Чистого преданного, полностью посвятившего себя служению Господу, следует считать пребывающим на духовном уровне (са гунан саматитйаитан брахма-бхуйайа калпате). Поэтому всем нам надлежит склониться в почтении перед Верховной Личностью Бога, по чьей милости так называемые материальные тела и предметы становятся духовными, если их используют в духовной деятельности.

Омкара (пранава) — звук, символизирующий Верховную Личность Бога. Ом тат сад ити нирдешо брахманас тривидхах смртах: три слова — ом тат сат — призывают Самого Господа. Поэтому Кришна говорит, что Он — омкара во всех ведических мантрах (пранавах сарва ведешу). Все ведические мантры начинаются с омкары, указывающей на Верховную Личность Бога. «Шримад-Бхагаватам», например, начинается со слов ом намо бхагавате васудевайа. Нет разницы между Верховной Личностью Бога, Васудевой, и омкарой (пранавой). Нужно хорошо уяснить себе, что омкара не указывает на бесформенный аспект абсолюта (ниракара). Этот стих начинается со слов: ом намо бхагавате. «Бхагаван» значит личность. Таким образом, омкара — символ Верховной Личности. Омкара вовсе не безлична, как считают майявади. На это указывает слово пурушайа. Высшая истина, призываемая омкарой, является пурушей — Верховной Личностью. Она не безлична. Если бы Господь не был личностью, разве мог бы Он распространять Свое влияние на могущественных повелителей вселенной? Господь Вишну, Господь Брахма и Господь Шива — высшие правители нашей вселенной, однако перед Господом Вишну в почтении склоняются Шива и Брахма. Поэтому в своей молитве Гаджендра использует слово парешайа, указывающее на то, что Верховной Личности Бога поклоняются величайшие из полубогов. Парешайа означает парамешвара. Господь Брахма и Господь Шива — это ишвары, великие повелители, но Господь Вишну — парамешвара, величайший повелитель.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.5.47

клеша-бхурй-алпа-сарани
кармани випхалани ва
дехинам вишайартанам
на татхаиварпитам твайи

Пословный перевод: 
клеша — трудностей; бхури — полные; алпа — малый; сарани — приносящие благой результат; кармани — деяния; випхалани — разочарования; ва — или; дехинам — людей; вишайа-артанам — стремящихся наслаждаться; на — не; татха — так; эва — поистине; арпитам — посвящена; твайи — Тебе (Твоему владычеству).

Перевод: 
Карми горят желанием копить богатства, чтобы удовлетворять свои чувства, но для этого им приходится тяжко трудиться. И хотя они работают не покладая рук, им никогда не удается исполнить все свои желания. Более того, их труд часто приносит им одни разочарования. Однако преданные, посвятившие свою жизнь служению Господу, обретают реальные плоды, даже не прилагая к этому слишком больших усилий. Причем плоды эти превосходят все ожидания преданных.

Комментарий: 
Мы можем убедиться на практике, как преданные, посвятившие жизнь служению Господу в Движении сознания Кришны, без особого труда получают огромные возможности служить Верховной Личности Бога. Движение сознания Кришны было начато с капиталом в сорок рупий, а теперь оно владеет собственностью, которая оценивается в более чем в сорок крор,* и все это богатство накоплено за какие-то восемь — десять лет. Ни один карми не может рассчитывать так быстро добиться успеха в своем бизнесе, и, кроме того, все, что накопил такой карми, недолговечно, и в конце концов его постигнет разочарование. Но в сознании Кришны человек, напротив, испытывает все большее вдохновение и постоянно совершенствуется. Движение сознания Кришны не очень популярно среди карми, потому что оно советует отказаться от недозволенных половых отношений, мяса, алкоголя и азартных игр. Эти ограничения очень не нравятся карми. И тем не менее, несмотря на то что у нашего Движения немало врагов, оно беспрепятственно растет и ширится. Если преданные будут продолжать распространять это Движение, искренне посвящая свою жизнь служению лотосным стопам Кришны, никто не сможет им помешать. Движение будет развиваться, не зная границ. Пойте же Харе Кришна!

* Один крор равен сорока миллионам рупий. (Прим. переводчика.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.5.48

навамах карма-калпо ’пи
випхалайешварарпитах
калпате пурушасйаива
са хй атма дайито хитах
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; авамах — малое, незначительное; карма — действий; калпах — правильное исполнение; апи — даже; випхалайа — впустую; ишвара-арпитах — посвященное Верховной Личности Бога; калпате — принимает; пурушасйа — (от) человека; эва — в действительности; сах — Он (Верховная Личность Бога); хи — конечно; атма — Сверхдуша, Верховный Отец; дайитах — тот, кто очень дорог; хитах — благо.
Перевод: 
Дела, совершаемые ради Верховной Личности Бога, даже если они не очень значительны, никогда не бывают напрасными. Верховный Господь — отец всех живых существ, поэтому все по природе очень дорожат Им, и Сам Он неизменно готов действовать во благо Своих детей.
Комментарий: 
Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.40): свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа трайате махато бхайат. Преданное служение (дхарма) столь могущественно, что, даже если человек сделает на этом пути самые скромные, незначительные шаги, он в конечном счете обретет высшее благо. История знает случаи, когда даже небольшое служение Господу спасало человека от величайшей опасности. Аджамила, например, был спасен Верховным Господом от страшной опасности и не попал в ад. Он спасся только благодаря тому, что в конце своей жизни произнес имя Нараяны. Причем, произнося это святое имя — Нараяна, — Аджамила вовсе не имел в виду Господа. Он звал своего младшего сына по имени Нараяна. Тем не менее, Господь Нараяна внял зову Аджамилы и даровал ему плоды анте нарайана-смртих, памятования о Господе в момент смерти. Если человек на исходе жизни так или иначе вспоминает святое имя Нараяны, Кришны или Рамы, это приносит величайшие духовные плоды: он возвращается домой, к Богу.

Верховный Господь, по сути дела, является единственным объектом нашей любви. Живя в материальном мире, мы стремимся исполнить множество своих желаний, но, соприкоснувшись с Верховной Личностью Бога, мы очень скоро достигаем совершенства и чувствуем удовлетворение, как ребенок, которого взяла на руки родная мать. Махараджа Дхрува отправился в лес, чтобы с помощью аскезы достичь своих материальных целей, но когда он увидел Верховную Личность Бога, то сказал: «Мне не нужно ничего материального. Я полностью удовлетворен». Даже если человек, служа Господу, стремится получить какие-то материальные блага, он получит их с легкостью, без особого труда. Поэтому в шастрах людям дается такой совет:

акамах сарва-камо ва
мокша-кама удара-дхих
тиврена бхакти-йогена
йаджета пурушам парам

«Человек — независимо от того, полон ли он желаний, свободен от них или жаждет слиться с Господом, — поступает разумно лишь в том случае, если поклоняется Господу Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, занимаясь трансцендентным любовным служением Ему» (Бхаг., 2.3.10). Даже если человек имеет материальные желания, он несомненно исполнит их, посвятив себя служению Господу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.7.44

тапйанте лока-тапена
садхавах прайашо джанах
парамарадханам тад дхи
пурушасйакхилатманах

Пословный перевод: 
тапйанте — добровольно страдают; лока-тапена — из-за страданий всех людей; садхавах — святые; прайашах — почти всегда; джанах — люди; парама-арадханам — высший способ поклонения; тат — та (деятельность); хи — ведь; пурушасйа — Высшей Личности; акхила-атманах — Сверхдуши каждого.

Перевод: 
Говорят, что великие люди почти всегда добровольно приемлют страдания, зная о страданиях, которые испытывают другие. Это — высшая форма поклонения Верховному Господу, пребывающему в сердце каждого.

Комментарий: 
Здесь объясняется, почему люди, занятые деятельностью на благо других, очень быстро обретают признание Господа. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.68 – 69): йа идам парамам гухйам мад-бхактешв абхидхасйати… на ча тасман манушйешу кашчин ме прийа-крттамах — «Тот, кто проповедует послание „Бхагавад-гиты“ Моим преданным, необычайно дорог Мне. Нет никого, кто доставлял бы Мне большее удовольствие своим поклонением, чем он». В материальном мире есть много видов благотворительности, но самая лучшая форма благотворительности — это распространение сознания Кришны. Иная благотворительность не может быть по-настоящему успешной, ибо она не позволяет людям преодолеть влияние законов природы и избавиться от последствий кармы. Именно судьба, или закон кармы, вынуждает человека страдать и наслаждаться. Так, например, человек вынужден принять судебный приговор независимо от того, сулит он ему страдание или радость. Точно так же все в этом мире связаны законом кармы и вынуждены пожинать плоды своих поступков. Никто не в силах изменить этот закон. Поэтому в шастрах говорится:

тасйаива хетох прайатета ковидо
на лабхйате йад бхраматам упарй адхах

Бхаг., 1.5.18

Нужно стремиться только к тому, что невозможно обрести в пределах этой вселенной, на какую бы из ее планет нас ни привели последствия нашей кармы. Что же это такое? Нужно стремиться постичь Кришну. Любой, кто старается распространить сознание Кришны во всем мире, занимается самой лучшей благотворительной деятельностью. Господь непременно будет доволен таким человеком. А если Господь нами доволен, то что еще нам нужно? Тот, кого признал Сам Господь, может у Него ничего не просить — он получит от Господа, пребывающего в сердце каждого, все, чего желает. Это подтверждается в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.22): тешам нитйабхийуктанам йога-кшемам вахамй ахам. Как говорит здесь Господь Шива, тапйанте лока-тапена садхавах прайашо джанах. Лучшая благотворительная деятельность состоит в том, чтобы возвышать людей до уровня сознания Кришны, ибо обусловленные души страдают только потому, что им недостает этого сознания. Господь тоже нисходит в материальный мир, чтобы умерить страдания людей.

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкртам
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

«Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты. Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век» (Б.-г., 4.7 – 8). Поэтому во всех шастрах говорится, что распространение сознания Кришны — лучшая благотворительная деятельность в мире. Поскольку она несет людям высшее благо, преданный, посвятивший себя такому служению, очень быстро обретает признание Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.11.8

тад идам кала-рашанам
джагат пашйанти сурайах
на хршйанти на шочанти
татра йуйам апандитах

Пословный перевод: 
тат — поэтому; идам — этот (материальный мир); кала-рашанам — движимый вечным временем; джагат — движущий вперед (этот мир); пашйанти — видят; сурайах — те, кто признает истину и потому ведет себя разумно; на — не; хршйанти — ликуют; на — не; шочанти — скорбят; татра — в том; йуйам — вы (полубоги); апандитах — не отличающиеся глубокими познаниями (поскольку забыли, что над вами властвует вечное время).

Перевод: 
Те, кому ведома истина, созерцают бег времени и потому не ликуют и не скорбят, что бы ни случилось. Вы же так радуетесь своей победе, что вас едва ли можно назвать по-настоящему мудрыми.

Комментарий: 
Махараджа Бали знал, что Индра, владыка рая, обладает огромным могуществом, куда бо?льшим, чем сам Бали. И тем не менее он презрительно отозвался об Индре, сказав, что тот не отличается особой мудростью. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.11) Кришна, отчитывая Арджуну, говорит:

ашочйан анвашочас твам
праджна-вадамш ча бхашасе
гатасун агатасумш ча
нанушочанти пандитах

«Ведя ученые речи, ты скорбишь о том, что недостойно скорби. Те, кто по-настоящему мудры, не скорбят ни о живых, ни о мертвых». Тем самым Кришна объявил Арджуне, что тот не может считаться мудрым человеком, пандитом, и точно так же отозвался Махараджа Бали о царе Индре и его окружении. В материальном мире все находится под властью времени. Мудрый человек видит это, и потому любые волны перемен, происходящих в материальной природе, не вызывают в нем ни радости, ни скорби. Каждого из нас носит по волнам материальной жизни, поэтому какой смысл радоваться или горевать из-за тех или иных материальных обстоятельств? Тот, кто глубоко постиг законы природы, не станет ликовать или сокрушаться из-за происходящих в ней перемен. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.14) Кришна говорит, что надо быть терпеливым: тамс титикшасва бхарата. Мы должны следовать этому совету Кришны и не унывать, не расстраиваться, когда наши обстоятельства меняются к худшему. Так ведет себя настоящий преданный. Преданный выполняет свои обязанности в сознании Кришны и не расстраивается, если обстоятельства складываются неблагоприятно. Он твердо уверен, что Кришна всегда защищает Своих преданных, и потому неуклонно продолжает выполнять свой долг в служении Кришне. Материальные эмоции, такие как радость или уныние, свойственны даже полубогам, обитающим на высших планетах. Но того, кто остается невозмутимым в так называемых благоприятных и неблагоприятных обстоятельствах, следует считать достигшим уровня брахма-бхуты — уровня самоосознания. В «Бхагавад- гите» (18.54) об этом сказано так: брахма-бхутах прасаннатма на шочати на канкшати — «Достигнув духовного уровня, человек сразу познает природу Верховного Брахмана, и сердце его наполняется радостью». Если человек остается уравновешенным при любых материальных обстоятельствах, значит, он возвысился до духовного уровня и вышел из под влияния трех гун материальной природы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.14.4

чатур-йуганте калена
грастан чхрути-ганан йатха
тапаса ршайо ’пашйан
йато дхармах санатанах

Пословный перевод: 
чатух-йуга-анте — в конце каждого цикла, состоящего из четырех юг (Сатьи, Двапары, Треты и Кали); калена — в положенное время; грастан — утраченные; шрути-ганан — ведические наставления; йатха — как; тапаса — аскезой; ршайах — великие святые; апашйан — видели (злоупотребления); йатах — откуда; дхармах — предписанные обязанности; санатанах — вечные.

Перевод: 
Когда в конце каждой чатур-юги люди забывают о своих вечных обязанностях, великие святые, видя происходящее, возрождают законы религии.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе особенно важны слова дхармах и санатанах. Дхармах означает «предписанные обязанности», а санатанах — «вечные». За время, которое проходит с Сатья-юги до конца Кали-юги, заповеди религии и предписанные обязанности все больше и больше искажаются. В Сатья-югу люди строго следуют всем законам религии. В Трета-югу некоторыми из предписаний начинают пренебрегать, соблюдая лишь три четверти от всех заповедей. В Двапара-югу люди следуют предписаниям шастр наполовину, а в Кали-югу — только на четверть, но даже ими люди пренебрегают все больше и больше. К концу Кали-юги о заповедях религии или предписанных обязанностях забывают почти полностью. С начала Кали-юги минуло всего пять тысяч лет, но упадок санатана-дхармы для всех очевиден. Поэтому долг святых людей — ради блага человечества приложить все силы к возрождению санатана-дхармы и постараться восстановить ее принципы. Именно с этой целью было основано Движение сознания Кришны. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.3.51) говорится:

калер доша-нидхе раджанн
асти хй эко махан гунах
киртанад эва кршнасйа
мукта-сангах парам враджет

Кали-юга подобна безбрежному океану пороков. Но Движение сознания Кришны обладает особой силой. Следуя по стопам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, который пятьсот лет назад положил начало движению санкиртаны, или кришна-киртаны, мы прилагаем все силы к тому, чтобы во исполнение высшей воли распространить это движение по всему миру. Если лидеры движения Господа Чайтаньи будут строго следовать регулирующим принципам и расширять Его движение на благо всего человечества, то они, несомненно, явятся провозвестниками новой жизни, возродив санатана-дхарму, вечные обязанности, предписанные людям. Вечный долг человека — служить Кришне. Дживера ‘сварупа’ хайа — кршнера ‘нитйа-даса’. В этом смысл санатана-дхармы. Санатана значит нитйа, «вечный», а кршна-даса — «слуга Кришны». Люди изначально призваны служить Кришне. И Движение сознания Кришны основано на этой идее.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.15.28

шри-гурур увача
джанами магхаван чхатрор
уннатер асйа каранам
шишйайопабхртам теджо
бхргубхир брахма-вадибхих

Пословный перевод: 
шри-гурух увача — Брихаспати сказал; джанами — знаю; магхаван — о Индра; шатрох — врага; уннатех — возвышения; асйа — этого; каранам — причину; шишйайа — ученику; упабхртам — дана; теджах — сила; бхргубхих — потомками Бхригу; брахма-вадибхих — всемогущими брахманами.

Перевод: 
Брихаспати, духовный учитель полубогов, сказал: О Индра, мне известна причина могущества твоего врага. Это брахманы, потомки Бхригу Муни, довольные своим учеником, Махараджей Бали, наделили его необычайной силой.

Комментарий: 
Брихаспати, духовный учитель полубогов, объяснил Индре: «Бали и его войско никогда не смогли бы обрести такую силу обычным способом. И похоже, что брахманы, потомки Бхригу Муни, довольные Махараджей Бали, наделили его духовной силой». Иначе говоря, по словам Брихаспати, своей силой Бали был обязан не самому себе, а своему могущественному гуру, Шукрачарье. Мы каждый день поем молитву: йасйа прасадад бхагавад-прасадо йасйапрасадан на гатих куто ’пи. Удовлетворив духовного учителя, человек обретает необычайную силу, помогающую ему духовно развиваться. Благословения духовного учителя более могущественны, чем наши собственные усилия, направленные на достижение духовного совершенства. Поэтому Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит:

гуру-мукха-падма-вакйа,

читтете карийа аикйа,
ара на кариха мане аша

В первую очередь ради духовного развития нужно исполнять высшую волю духовного учителя. Так, по цепи парампары, человек может получить изначальную духовную силу, исходящую от Верховной Личности Бога (эвам парампара-праптам имам раджаршайо видух).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.16.5

апи вакушалам кинчид
грхешу грха-медхини
дхармасйартхасйа камасйа
йатра його хй айогинам
Пословный перевод: 

апи — же; ва — или; акушалам — неблагополучие; кинчит — какое-то; грхешу — дома; грха-медхини — о моя жена, привязанная к семейной жизни; дхармасйа — принципов религии; артхасйа — экономического положения; камасйа — удовлетворения желаний; йатра — где; йогах — результат медитации; хи — поистине; айогинам — тех, кто не является трансценденталистом.

Перевод: 
Жена моя, столь привязанная к семейной жизни, если, живя в семье, человек добросовестно соблюдает все предписания, касающиеся религиозных обрядов, материального процветания и удовлетворения чувств, его поступки ничем не хуже поступков йога-отшельника. Может быть, какие-то из этих предписаний нарушались?

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе Кашьяпа Муни называет свою жену Адити грха-медхини, что значит «находящая удовлетворение в семейной жизни, основанной на чувственных наслаждениях». Как правило, семейные люди, стремясь к чувственным удовольствиям, занимаются деятельностью, приносящей материальные блага. У таких людей, которых называют грихамедхи, одна цель жизни — удовлетворение чувств, поэтому про них говорится: йан маитхунади- грхамедхи-сукхам хи туччхам — семейная жизнь, основанная на чувственных удовольствиях, приносит мизерное счастье. Однако ведическая культура настолько всеобъемлюща, что даже семейный человек может упорядочить свою жизнь, следуя принципам дхармы, артхи, камы и мокши. Человек должен стремиться к освобождению, но, поскольку он не может сразу отказаться от чувственных удовольствий, в шастрах содержатся указания о том, как следует исполнять религиозные обряды, обеспечить себе материальное благополучие и удовлетворять чувства. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (1.2.9) объясняется: дхармасйа хй апаваргйасйа нартхо ’ртхайопакалпате — «Смысл всей деятельности, предписанной человеку, — обрести окончательное освобождение. Ни в коем случае не следует заниматься ею ради материальной выгоды». Семейные люди не должны относиться к религии как к способу получить больше возможностей для удовлетворения чувств. Семейная жизнь тоже предназначена для углубления духовного знания, благодаря которому человек в конце концов освободится из плена материи. Человек, живущий в семье, всегда должен стремиться постичь высшую цель жизни — таттва-джигьяса. Тогда его семейная жизнь будет ничем не хуже жизни йога. Вот почему Кашьяпа Муни спросил свою жену, соблюдаются ли в ашраме предписания шастр, касающиеся религиозных обрядов, материального благополучия и удовлетворения чувств. Как только человек отклоняется от предписаний шастр, его семейная жизнь утрачивает всякий смысл.

----------


## Dimas

*О, друзья мои! О, сыновья демонов! В этом мире даже те, кто на первый взгляд кажутся образованными людьми, склонны думать «это мое, это не мое». Таким образом, вся их жизнь сводится к тому, чтобы содержать свою семью, и, замкнувшись на узких интересах семейной жизни, они ведут себя в точности как необразованные кошки и собаки. Такие люди не стремятся обрести духовное знание, предпочитая вместо этого оставаться в невежестве и иллюзии.* 

Шримад Бхагаватам 7.6.16

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Живя в человеческом обществе, каждому из нас в той или иной степени дается возможность получить образование, однако в царстве животных никакой системы образования нет, ибо животные не способны к постижению знания. Поэтому животных и неразумных людей называют словом вимудха, что значит «невежда, глупец», тогда как образованных людей именуют видван. Настоящий видван – это тот, кто пытается осознать свое положение в материальном мире.

Когда Санатана Госвами впервые встретил Шри Чайтанью Махапрабху и предался Его лотосным стопам, он сразу же спросил Господа: ‘ке ами’, ‘кене амайа джаре тапа-трайа’. Иначе говоря, его интересовал вопрос, какова его истинная природа и почему он вынужден испытывать тройственные страдания материального бытия? Таков процесс обретения знания. Если же человек, вместо того, чтобы спрашивать: «Кто я такой и в чем смысл моей жизни?», пытается, подражая кошкам и собакам, потворствовать своим животным наклонностям, то всей его образованности грош цена.

В одном из предыдущих стихов было сказано, что, подобно тому, как шелкопряд оказывается заточенным в свой собственный кокон, так и живое существо запутывается в сетях своей кармической деятельности. Глупцы, которых обуревает желание насладиться материальным миром, как правило, попадают в зависимость от своей кармической деятельности (кармы). Такие погрязшие в привязанностях люди бесцельно тратят свое время на то, чтобы решить проблемы общества, общины или нации, не используя по назначению свою редкую человеческую форму жизни.

В современную эпоху, Кали-югу, практически все выдающиеся лидеры общества, политики, философы и ученые проводят свое время в бессмысленных занятиях и размышлениях типа «это мое, это твое». Современные ученые изобрели ядерное оружие, чтобы совместно с крупными политическими лидерами защищать интересы своей нации или общества. Однако в этом стихе ясно сказано, что несмотря на их так называемый прогресс науки, их мышление мало чем отличается от мышления кошек и собак. Подобно тому как кошки, собаки и другие животные, не зная о смысле своей жизни, все больше и больше погрязают в невежестве, так и все эти так называемые образованные люди, которые ничего не знают о своих истинных интересах и смысле жизни, постепенно с головой уходят в материализм.

Вот почему Прахлада Махараджа советует каждому человеку начать следовать принципам варнашрама-дхармы. В частности он говорит здесь о том, что по достижении определенного возраста человек должен оставить свою семью и принять отречение от мира, ибо это поможет ему культивировать в себе духовное знание и в конечном счете обрести освобождение. Более подробно об этом будет рассказано в следующих стихах.

....

*    Дорогие друзья, сыновья демонов, где бы ни жил человек, если он лишен знания о Верховной Личности Бога, ему никогда не удастся освободиться из плена материального существования, ибо те, кто ничего не знает о Господе, вынуждены действовать так, как диктуют им законы материальной природы. Такие люди думают лишь о том, как удовлетворить свои чувства, объектом которых является женщина. По сути дела, они просто становятся игрушками в руках обольстительных женщин. Сбитые с толку ложными представлениями о жизни, они окружают себя детьми, внуками и правнуками, и таким образом заковывают себя в кандалы материального рабства. Людей, привязанных к подобному образу жизни, называют демонами. И хотя вы появились на свет в демонических семьях, держитесь в стороне от своих родителей и примите прибежище у Нараяны, Верховной Личности Бога, источника всех полубогов, памятуя о том, что высшая цель тех, кто предан Нараяне, – это выпутаться из сетей материального существования.*

Шримад Бхагаватам 7.6.17-18

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Ранее Прахлада Махараджа уже высказал свою точку зрения относительно того, почему человек должен оставить темный колодец семейной жизни, и, отправившись в лес, принять прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп Верховной Личности Бога (хитватма-патам грихам андха-купам ванам гато йад дхарим ашрайета). В данном стихе он снова повторяет ту же самую мысль.

История не знает такого примера, чтобы кому-либо удавалось обрести освобождение благодаря своей чрезмерной привязанности к семейной жизни.

Даже те, кто на первый взгляд кажутся очень образованными людьми, не способны отказаться от этой привязанности. Стремясь удовлетворить свои чувства, они продолжают жить со своей семьей вплоть до самой глубокой старости.

Как мы уже неоднократно говорили, так называемые семейные люди живут вместе лишь потому, что привязаны к половым наслаждениям (йан маитхунади-грихамедхи-сукхам хи туччхам).

Таким образом они запутываются в сетях семейной жизни и хотят, чтобы их дети тоже следовали их примеру. Танцуя под дудку женщины, эти демоны быстро скатываются в самые темные области материальной вселенной.

Аданта-гобхир вишатам тамисрам пунах пунаш чарвита-чарвананам. Идя на поводу у своих необузданных чувств, они постоянно жуют уже пережеванное и в конце концов попадают в темнейшие области ада. Поэтому следует прекратить свое общение с демонами и стараться проводить время в обществе преданных Господа. Только так мы можем обрести освобождение и сбросить с себя путы материального рабства.

----------


## Dimas

*
Потомкам обезьян, которых обычно называют шудрами, очень нравится общаться с себе подобными. Не зная об истинной цели жизни, они живут как хотят, и делают все, что им вздумается. Стоит им посмотреть в лицо друг другу, как они вспоминают о чувственных удовольствиях и их охватывает половое желание. Они постоянно заняты материальной деятельностью (грамья-кармой) и не жалея сил трудятся ради мирских благ. Так они совсем забывают, что жизнь коротка и что, когда она подойдет к концу, они опустятся на более низкую ступень эволюции.* Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.31

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Материалистов иногда называют шудрами или потомками обезьян, потому что их разум сродни обезьяньему. Их не интересует ни как протекает эволюция, ни что с ними будет после того, как их короткая жизнь закончится. Это уровень сознания шудры. Участники Движения сознания Кришны, исполняя волю Шри чайтаньи Махапрабху, стараются возвысить шудр до уровня брахманов, чтобы они узнали, в чем истинная цель жизни. К сожалению, материалисты из-за своей чрезмерной привязанности к чувственным удовольствиям не стремятся помочь нашему Движению, а некоторые из них даже выступают против него. Обезьяны любят мешать брахманам. Забыв о том, что однажды им придется умереть, потомки обезьян очень гордятся своими научными познаниями и материальным прогрессом. Слово грамйа-кармана указывает на действия, направленные исключительно на получение материальных благ и удовлетворение нужд тела. В наши дни каждый только и думает, как бы улучшить свое экономическое положение и окружить свое тело различными удобствами. Люди не хотят узнать, что происходит после смерти, и даже не верят в переселение душ. Если серьезно, с научной точки зрения, изучить законы эволюции, можно понять, что человеческая жизнь представляет собой ступень эволюционной лестницы, с которой можно подняться на более высокий уровень бытия, а можно опуститься в низшие формы жизни. В “Бхагавад-гите” (9.25) об этом сказано так:

йанти дева-врата деван
питриин йанти питри-вратах
бхутани йанти бхутеджйа
йанти мад-йаджино ‘пи мам

“Те, кто поклоняется полубогам, родятся среди полубогов; те, кто поклоняется привидениям и духам, родятся среди этих существ; те, кто поклоняется предкам, отправятся на планеты предков; те же, кто поклоняется Мне, будут жить со Мной”.

Мы должны построить свою нынешнюю жизнь так, чтобы в следующей жизни подняться на более высокую ступень эволюции. Те, кто находится под влиянием раджо-гуны, обычно хотят попасть на райские планеты. Такие люди не обладают истинным знанием, поэтому некоторые из них деградируют и после смерти попадают в низшие, животные формы. Те же, кто находится под влиянием гуны благости, способны встать на путь преданного служения и вернуться домой, к Богу (йанти мад-йаджино ‘пи мам). Именно в этом заключается истинная цель человеческой жизни. Движение сознания Кришны призывает каждого разумного человека встать на этот путь. Вместо того чтобы попусту тратить время, пытаясь улучшить свое положение в материальном мире, нужно постараться вернуться домой, к Богу. Так мы решим все свои проблемы. В “Шримад-Бхагаватам” (1.2.17) говорится:

шринватам сва-катхах кришнах
пунйа-шравана-киртанах
хридй антах-стхо хй абхадрани
видхуноти сухрит сатам

“Шри Кришна, Личность Бога, который как Параматма (Сверхдуша) пребывает в сердце каждого и является благодетелем искренних преданных, очищает сердце преданного от стремления к мирским удовольствиям, когда у него появляется потребность слушать рассказы о Господе. Эти рассказы сами по себе пробуждают в человеке добродетель, если он их правильно слушает и повторяет”.

Нам лишь нужно следовать регулирующим принципам, вести себя, как подобает брахману, повторять мантру Харе Кришна и читать “Бхагавад-гиту” и “Шримад-Бхагаватам”. Так мы очистимся от скверны низших гун материальной природы (тамо-гуны и раджо-гуны) и, избавившись от порожденной этими гунами алчности, обретем полное умиротворение. Находясь в таком состоянии, мы сможем постичь Верховного Господа и свои отношения с Ним и обрести высшее совершенство (самсиддхим парамам гатах).


*Подобно обезьяне, прыгающей с дерева на дерево, обусловленная душа “прыгает” из одного тела в другое. Охотник ловит обезьян и сажает в клетку, откуда им уже не вырваться, и точно так же душа, соблазнившись мимолетными половыми наслаждениями, развивает в себе привязанность к различным материальным телам и попадает в клетку семейной жизни. В семейной жизни у нее бывают праздники – мгновения, когда она наслаждается сексом. Так обусловленная душа теряет всякую возможность освободиться из материального плена.* -Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.32

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: В “Шримад-Бхагаватам” (11.9.29) сказано: вишайах кхалу сарватах сйат. Удовлетворять потребности тела – есть, спать, совокупляться и защищаться – можно в любой форме жизни. В этих стихах говорится, что обезьяны (ванары) очень похотливы. У каждого самца обезьяны не меньше двух десятков жен, и он прыгает за ними с дерева на дерево. Поймав самку, он тут же спаривается с ней. Таким образом, главное занятие обезьян – это прыгать с дерева на дерево и совокупляться со своими женами. И то же самое делают все обусловленные души: они переселяются из одного тела в другое и вступают в половые отношения. Увлекшись этим, они совершенно забывают, как вырваться из сетей материальной жизни. Охотники ловят обезьян и продают докторам, чтобы те пересаживали обезьяньи половые железы другим, человекоподобным обезьянам. Люди идут на такую пересадку органов, чтобы восстановить свою половую потенцию, и платят за это докторам огромные суммы.

*Тело обусловленной души страдает от множества внешних условий, например от сильного холода или ветра. Ей также причиняют страдания другие живые существа и стихийные бедствия. Неспособная избежать этих страданий, обусловленная душа вынуждена их терпеть и потому чувствует себя очень несчастной, ведь она пришла в материальный мир наслаждаться, а не страдать. -Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.34
Заключая торговые сделки, обусловленные души обманывают друг друга, и этот обман рождает взаимную ненависть. Погнавшись за ничтожной выгодой, они жертвуют своей дружбой и становятся врагами.*-Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.32

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: В “Шримад-Бхагаватам” (5.5.8) сказано:

пумсах стрийа митхуни-бхавам этам
тайор митхо хридайа-грантхим ахух
ато гриха-кшетра-сутапта-виттаир
джанасйа мохо ‘йам ахам мамети

Материальная жизнь начинается с того, что обусловленная душа, подобно обезьяне, хочет наслаждаться сексом, и, когда она вступает в половые отношения, ее привязанность к материальной жизни усиливается. Теперь ей нужны самые разные материальные блага: дом, деньги, вкусная пища и т.д. Чтобы иметь все это, ей приходится обманывать, а обман сеет рознь даже между самыми близкими людьми. Так обусловленная душа иногда становится врагом даже собственного отца или духовного учителя. Тот, кто не следует регулирующим принципам, обязательно будет совершать неблаговидные поступки, даже если он участник Движения сознания Кришны. Поэтому я прошу своих учеников строго следовать регулирующим принципам, иначе наше Движение, призванное спасти падших людей этого века, не сможет развиваться из-за раздоров между его участниками. Те, кто по-настоящему хочет, чтобы Движение сознания Кришны росло и ширилось, должны всегда помнить об этих наставлениях и неукоснительно следовать регулирующим принципам, чтобы ничто не могло вывести их ум из равновесия.


*Путь материальной жизни усыпан терниями, и, идя по нему, обусловленная душа терпит бесконечные муки. Иногда она что- то теряет, иногда приобретает, но и в том и в другом случае ее на каждом шагу подстерегают опасности. Рано или поздно она разлучается со своим отцом: либо он умирает, либо судьба разъединяет их. Оставшись без отца, обусловленная душа еще сильнее привязывается к своим детям или к другим близким. Иногда она теряет способность здраво мыслить, иногда ее охватывает страх и она громко кричит, а иногда, увлекшись семейными делами, она чувствует себя вполне счастливой и даже поет от радости. Погрязнув в мирских заботах, душа не помнит, что давным-давно, в незапамятные времена, она разлучилась с Верховным Господом. Она бредет дорогами материальной жизни, которая полна опасностей и приносит ей одни лишь разочарования. Те, кто познал свою духовную природу, не желают оставаться в материальном мире и подвергать себя этим опасностям, поэтому такие души ищут покровительства Верховной Личности Бога. Пока обусловленная душа не встанет на путь преданного служения Господу, она не сможет освободиться из материального плена. Итак, материальная жизнь никого не делает счастливым. Чтобы обрести истинное счастье, нужно развить в себе сознание Кришны.*-Шримд-Бхагаватам 5.14.38

КОММЕНТАРИЙ Шрилы Прабхупады: Внимательно изучив образ жизни материалистов, любой здравомыслящий человек поймет, что в этом мире счастья нет и быть не может. Однако, из-за того что обусловленная душа с незапамятных времен идет опасным путем материальной жизни и не общается со святыми, она утратила способность здраво мыслить и хочет наслаждаться, живя в материальном мире. Иногда материальная энергия позволяет ей испытать мимолетное счастье, но в то же время постоянно наказывает ее. В “чайтанья- чаритамрите” (Мадхья, 20.118) сказано: дандйа-джане раджа йена надите чубайа. Материальная жизнь – это сплошная вереница несчастий, но иногда между ними бывают просветы, которые мы принимаем за счастье. Есть такое наказание, когда преступника то погружают с головой в воду, то вытаскивают. Хотя и то, и другое – часть наказания, преступник радуется, когда его вытаскивают из воды. Примерно то же самое происходит с каждой обусловленной душой. Поэтому все шастры советуют общаться со святыми – с теми, кто предан Господу.

`садху-санга’, `садху-санга’ – сарва-шастре кайа
лава-матра садху-санге сарва-сиддхи хайа

ч.-ч., Мадхья, 22.54

Даже кратковременного общения с преданными достаточно, чтобы обусловленная душа навсегда избавилась от страданий, которым она подвергается в материальном мире. Поэтому Движение сознания Кришны старается предоставить каждому возможность общаться со святыми. Все участники нашего Движения должны стать настоящими садху и спасать падшие, обусловленные души. Это лучшее служение человечеству.

----------


## Dimas

...К сожалению, невежественные люди эпохи Кали не желают предаться лотосным стопам Кришны. Даже многие из тех, кто провозглашает себя приверженцами ведической религии, в действительности действуют вопреки Ведам. Чуть ли не каждый день они выдумывают очередную дхарму, полагая, что каждый волен измыслить свой собственный путь к освобождению. *Безбожники говорят: йата мата тата патха - «Сколько мнений, столько и путей».*

    Если следовать их логике, то сколько бы ни было на свете измышлений – каждое из них нужно считать истинной религией. Эта философия негодяев подорвала самые основы ведической религии и по мере того, как входит в свои права Кали-юга, эта философия приобретает все большее распространение. В конце же Кали-юги Господь Калкидева, грозное воплощение Кешавы, низойдет в этот мир и уничтожит всех безбожников, оставив только преданных Господа.

=> Шрила Прабхупада, Шримад Бхагаватам 6.8.19

----------


## Dimas

*Ты спрашивал моих советов, что говорить разным людям на санкиртане, но ничего особенного говорить не надо. Всё, что мы говорим, мы говорим всем. Не имеет значения, каков возраст человека. Учение Сознания Кришны не зависит от возраста. Это вечная основа души. В этом смысл трансцендентного, то есть это вне всякого рассмотрения материальных качеств, таких как возраст или разум. Подобно тому, как гром в небе не требует объяснения любому пожилому человеку или маленькому ребенку, так и трансцендентная звуковая вибрация Харе Кришна и проповедь философии Бхагавад-гиты будут действовать на всех, независимо от того, понимают ли они на первых порах. Во время проповеди вы только повторяете то, что слышали по цепи ученической преемственности, и это будет действовать.*

Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Prahladananda -- Tittenhurst 5 October, 1969

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.17.24

адитер дхиштхитам гарбхам
бхагавантам санатанам
хиранйагарбхо виджнайа
самиде гухйа-намабхих

Пословный перевод: 
адитех — в (лоне) Адити; дхиштхитам — причиненную; гарбхам — беременность; бхагавантам — Верховного Господа; санатанам — вечной; хиранйагарбхах — Господь Брахма; виджнайа — распознав; самиде — вознес молитвы; гухйа-намабхих — с трансцендентными именами.

Перевод: 
Когда Господь Брахма понял, что Бог, Верховная Личность, вошел в лоно Адити, он стал молиться Всевышнему, произнося Его трансцендентные имена.

Комментарий: 
Верховная Личность Бога пребывает повсюду (андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам). Поэтому, когда человек произносит трансцендентные имена Господа — Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе, — такая санкиртана сама по себе доставляет удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога. Не надо думать, что Верховный Господь где-то далеко: Он рядом. И когда преданный произносит святое имя Господа, этот звук не материален, поэтому Верховный Господь получает от него удовольствие. Преданный знает, что Господь пребывает везде и что Его можно удовлетворить, просто повторяя Его святое имя.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Мы строим планы мирного сосуществования наций, гражданской безопасности. Это оправданно, и пренебрегать этим было бы ошибкой. Но все наши планы будут разбиваться о скалу человеческого эгоизма, пока мы не повернемся к Богу. ОБРАТНО К БОГУ — вот главная потребность Англии и любой другой нации". 

И еще:
"Жители Калькутты покидают город и уходят в другие места из страха перед бомбежками японцев — в основе этого лежит все та же тенденция стремления к вечности. Но беглецы, увы, не думают о том, что, даже уйдя из Калькутты и защитив себя от налетов японских бомбардировщиков, нигде в материальном мире они не смогут обезопасить свои тела от «бомбардировки» тройственными страданиями материальной природы.
То же самое можно сказать о японцах, которые, желая за счет отвоеванных территорий приумножить свое счастье, угрожают жителям Калькутты беспощадными атаками с воздуха. Они не понимают, что это счастье тоже временно и бренно, — и с этим они уже неоднократно сталкивались у себя на родине. Но, с другой стороны, живые существа, которые подвергаются нападению, по природе своей вечны, неуязвимы, невидимы и т. д. Поэтому все живые существа, как жертвы нападения, так и нападающие, находятся во власти майи и, следовательно, во тьме". (Из журнала "Бэк ту Годхед", 1944 г.)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.19.2

шри-бхагаван увача
вачас таваитадж джана-дева сунртам
кулочитам дхарма-йутам йашас-карам
йасйа праманам бхргавах сампарайе
питамахах кула-врддхах прашантах
Пословный перевод: 
шри-бхагаван увача — Господь, Верховная Личность, сказал; вачах — речь; тава — твоя; этат — эта; джана-дева — о владыка людей; су-нртам — совершенно правильная; кула-учитам — достойна (вашей) династии; дхарма-йутам — полностью соответствующая законам религии; йашах-карам — приносящая славу; йасйа — которого; праманам — доказательство; бхргавах — брахманы из династии Бхригу; сампарайе — в следующей жизни; питамахах — дед; кула- врддхах — старший в семье; прашантах — умиротворенный (Махараджа Прахлада).
Перевод: 
Верховный Господь сказал: О царь, величие твое несомненно, ибо в повседневных делах ты следуешь советам брахманов из рода Бхригу, а всему, что касается твоего будущего, тебя учит твой дед — невозмутимый и всеми почитаемый Махараджа Прахлада. Слова твои правдивы и соответствуют правилам поведения религиозных людей. Такие речи достойны представителя вашей семьи и только украшают тебя.
Комментарий: 
Махараджа Прахлада является идеальным примером чистого преданного. Резонно спросить: как Махараджа Прахлада может служить примером для подражания, если он даже в преклонном возрасте был привязан к своей семье и особенно к внуку, Махарадже Бали? Ответом на подобное возражение может послужить использованное в этом стихе слово прашантах. Преданный всегда умиротворен. Он не теряет невозмутимость ни при каких обстоятельствах. Даже если он не отрекается от материальной собственности и остается грихастхой, его все равно следует считать прашантой, умиротворенным, ибо он всегда остается преданным слугой Господа. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал:

киба випра, киба нйаси, шудра кене найа
йеи кршна-таттва-ветта, сеи ‘гуру’ хайа

«Брахман, санньяси или шудра — любой может стать духовным учителем, если он знает науку о Кришне» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 8.128). Если человек в совершенстве знает науку о Кришне, то, независимо от своего положения в обществе, он является гуру. Стало быть, Махараджу Прахладу следует считать духовным учителем, что бы он ни делал.

Здесь Господь Ваманадева собственным примером учит санньяси и брахмачари не просить больше, чем необходимо. Он попросил у Махараджи Бали всего три шага земли, хотя тот готов был дать Ваманадеве все, что Он пожелает.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.19.24

йадрччхайопапаннена
сантушто вартате сукхам
насантуштас трибхир локаир
аджитатмопасадитаих
Пословный перевод: 
йадрччхайа — согласно велению верховной власти и карме живого существа; упапаннена — полученным; сантуштах — довольствующийся; вартате — существует; сукхам — счастливо; на — не; асантуштах — недовольный; трибхих локаих — тремя мирами; аджита-атма — тот, кто не владеет чувствами; упасадитаих — полученными.
Перевод: 
Человек должен довольствоваться тем, что дарует ему провидение, ибо неудовлетворенность никогда не приносит счастья. Кто не обуздал свои чувства, тот не будет счастлив, даже став хозяином трех миров.
Комментарий: 
Если высшая цель жизни — счастье, то нужно довольствоваться тем положением, которое даровано нам судьбой. Этому учит и Махараджа Прахлада:

сукхам аиндрийакам даитйа
деха-йогена дехинам
сарватра лабхйате даивад
йатха духкхам айатнатах

«Дорогие мои друзья, сыновья демонов! Счастье, которое мы испытываем при соприкосновении материальных чувств с их объектами, доступно в любом теле, к какому бы виду жизни оно ни относилось. Такое счастье — результат нашей прошлой кармической деятельности, и оно приходит к нам само собой, так же как само приходит горе» (Бхаг., 7.6.3). Это совершенный путь обретения счастья.

Истинное счастье описывается в «Бхагавад-гите» (6.21):

сукхам атйантикам йат тад
буддхи-грахйам атиндрийам
ветти йатра на чаивайам
стхиташ чалати таттватах

«Исполнившись духовной радости, человек обретает безграничное трансцендентное счастье, ощущаемое с помощью духовных чувств. Тот, кто достиг этого состояния, никогда не отступает от истины». Счастье можно ощутить только с помощью сверхчувств. Сверхчувства — это не те чувства, что состоят из материи. Каждый из нас — духовное существо (ахам брахмасми), и каждый — личность. Сейчас наши чувства покрыты материей, и мы из-за невежества принимаем этот покров за свои истинные чувства. Но наши истинные чувства покрыты материей. Дехино ’смин йатха дехе: под оболочкой из материальных элементов находятся духовные чувства. Сарвопадхи-винирмуктам тат-паратвена нирмалам: когда с духовных чувств покров снят, мы можем с их помощью испытывать счастье. Удовлетворение духовных чувств описывается так: хршикена хршикеша-севанам бхактир учйате. Когда чувства заняты преданным служением Хришикеше, они полностью удовлетворены. Не зная об этой высшей форме удовлетворения чувств, человек может пытаться удовлетворить свои материальные чувства, но счастья он никогда не испытает. Он может взращивать в себе стремление к чувственным наслаждениям и даже обрести то, к чему он стремится, но, поскольку вся его деятельность проходит на материальном уровне, он никогда не ощутит полного удовлетворения.

Брахманическая культура учит людей довольствоваться тем, что они получают без особых усилий, и развивать в себе духовное сознание. Только тогда они станут счастливыми. Движение сознания Кришны стремится донести эту истину до сознания каждого. Люди, не обладающие научным духовным знанием, ошибочно полагают, что участники Движения сознания Кришны, избегая мирской деятельности, пытаются уйти от реальной жизни. Однако на самом деле мы занимаемся деятельностью, которая позволяет обрести наивысшее счастье. Тот, кто не обучен удовлетворять духовные чувства и продолжает потворствовать чувствам материальным, никогда не испытает подлинного, вечного блаженства. Вот почему в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (5.5.1) дается такой совет:

тапо дивйам путрака йена саттвам
шуддхйед йасмад брахма-саукхйам тв анантам

Человек должен совершать аскезу, чтобы очистить свое существование и обрести жизнь, исполненную безграничного блаженства.

----------


## Александр Кукелько

Анушушрума, "Я слышал. Это называется система парампары. Никто не должен давать своё собственное мнение. Он должен цитировать авторитетные утверждения, чтобы поддерживать свои высказывания. (Лекция Его Божественной милости Шрилы Прабхупады по Бхагават-Гите, 1.43 30 июля 1973, Лондон)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.46

шри-раджовача
анадй-авидйопахататма-самвидас
тан-мула-самсара-паришраматурах
йадрччхайопасрта йам апнуйур
вимуктидо нах парамо гурур бхаван
Пословный перевод: 
шри-раджа увача — царь вознес такие молитвы; анади — в незапамятные времена; авидйа — из-за невежества; упахата — утраченное; атма-самвидах — те, чье знание о душе; тат — того; мула — корня; самсара — материального рабства; паришрама — от полного невзгод и тяжелого труда; атурах — страдающие; йадрччхайа — высшей волей; упасртах — получившие милость ачарьи; йам — которого (Верховную Личность Бога); апнуйух — могут обрести; вимукти-дах — дар освобождения; нах — наш; парамах — высший; гурух — духовный учитель; бхаван — Ты, Господь.
Перевод: 
Царь сказал: Те, кто утратил знание о душе и из-за этого невежества с незапамятных времен ведет полное невзгод материальное, обусловленное существование, по милости Господа получают возможность встретить Его преданного. Я принимаю этого Господа высшим духовным учителем.
Комментарий: 
Верховный Господь и в самом деле является высшим духовным учителем. Он знает обо всех муках обусловленной души и потому приходит в материальный мир, иногда в Своем изначальном образе, иногда в образе воплощения, а иногда уполномочивая кого-либо действовать от Своего имени. Но в любом случае Он остается изначальным духовным учителем, который наставляет обусловленные души, страдающие в материальном мире. Господь всегда помогает обусловленным душам самыми разными способами. Поэтому здесь к Нему обращаются как к парамо гурур бхаван. Представитель Верховной Личности Бога, который распространяет сознание Кришны, также руководим Верховным Господом. Сам Господь заботится о том, чтобы он правильно исполнял Его волю. Может показаться, что он — обыкновенный человек, но, поскольку он действует от имени Верховной Личности Бога, высшего духовного учителя, его нельзя считать обычным человеком. ?чарйам мам виджанийат: необходимо понять, что ачарья, который действует от имени Верховной Личности Бога, находится на одном уровне с Самим Господом.

сакшад дхаритвена самаста-шастраир
уктас татха бхавйата эва садбхих
кинту прабхор йах прийа эва тасйа
ванде гурох шри-чаранаравиндам

Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур объяснил, что духовного учителя, который действует от имени Верховного Господа, следует почитать наравне с Самим Господом, ибо он — облеченный особым доверием слуга Господа, несущий Его благое послание обусловленным душам, обитателям материального мира.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.47

джано ’будхо ’йам ниджа-карма-бандханах
сукхеччхайа карма самихате ’сукхам
йат-севайа там видхунотй асан-матим
грантхим са бхиндйад дхрдайам са но гурух
Пословный перевод: 
джанах — обусловленная душа, которая подвержена рождению и смерти; абудхах — чрезвычайно глупая, поскольку отождествляет тело со своим «Я»; айам — она; ниджа-карма-бандханах — получающая различные тела из-за своей греховной деятельности; сукха-иччхайа — желанием быть счастливой в материальном мире; карма — кармическую деятельность; самихате — замышляет; асукхам — приносящую лишь несчастья; йат-севайа — служением которому; там — тот (созданный путами кармы); видхуноти — очищается; асат-матим — порожденный нечистым сознанием (отождествлением тела со своим «Я»); грантхим — тугой узел; сах — Он (Господь, Верховная Личность); бхиндйат — пусть рассечет; хрдайам — в сердце; сах — Он (Господь); нах — наш; гурух — духовный учитель.
Перевод: 
Надеясь обрести счастье в материальном мире, глупая обусловленная душа действует здесь, но ее карма приносит ей одни страдания. Однако тот, кто служит Верховной Личности Бога, избавляется от стремления к ложному счастью. Пусть же мой высший учитель разрубит узел ложных желаний в моем сердце.
Комментарий: 
Движимая желанием материального счастья, обусловленная душа погружается в кармическую деятельность, которая на самом деле приносит ей одни несчастья. Поскольку обусловленная душа не знает об этом, говорится, что она пребывает в невежестве (авидье). Движимая несбыточной мечтой о счастье, такая душа постоянно строит все новые планы. Махараджа Сатьяврата молит Господа разрубить этот тугой узел ложного счастья и тем самым стать его высшим учителем.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.48

йат-севайагнер ива рудра-роданам
пуман виджахйан малам атманас тамах
бхаджета варнам ниджам эша со ’вйайо
бхуйат са ишах парамо гурор гурух
Пословный перевод: 
йат-севайа — служением которому (Верховной Личности Бога); агнех — от огня; ива — словно; рудра-роданам — очищение слитка серебра или золота; пуман — человек; виджахйат — способен отбросить; малам — грязь материального бытия; атманах — своего «Я»; тамах — гуну невежества, из-за которой человек совершает праведные и неправедные поступки; бхаджета — может возродить; варнам — первоначальную сущность; ниджам — собственную; эшах — такой; сах — Он; авйайах — неистощимый; бхуйат — пусть станет; сах — Он; ишах — Верховная Личность Бога; парамах — высший; гурох гурух — духовный учитель всех остальных духовных учителей.
Перевод: 
Тому, кто хочет освободиться от материального рабства, следует посвятить себя служению Верховной Личности Бога и отказаться от невежества, заставляющего его заниматься благочестивой и греховной деятельностью. Так душа возвращает себе свою изначальную природу, подобно тому как слиток золота или серебра, когда его плавят в огне, очищается от всех примесей. Пусть же этот неисчерпаемый Верховный Господь станет моим духовным учителем, ибо Он — изначальный учитель всех учителей.
Комментарий: 
Тому, кто родился человеком, надлежит совершать тапасью, чтобы очистить свое существование. Тапо дивйам путрака йена саттвам шуддхйет. Оскверняющее влияние гун материальной природы заставляет душу вращаться в круговороте рождений и смертей (каранам гуна-санго ’сйа сад-асад-йони-джанмасу). Смысл человеческой жизни — очиститься от этого осквернения, чтобы вновь обрести свой духовный облик и выйти из круговорота рождений и смертей. Такой очистительной процедурой является преданное служение Господу. Есть разные методы самоосознания — карма, гьяна, йога, — но ни один из них не может сравниться с преданным служением. Золото или серебро очищаются от всех примесей, только если поместить их в огонь, а не просто вымыть; так и живое существо может осознать свою духовную природу, только занимаясь преданным служением (йат-севайа), а не с помощью кармы, гьяны или йоги. Умозрительное философствование или йогическая гимнастика в этом не помогут.

Слово варнам относится к сиянию изначальной природы души. Золото и серебро в изначальном состоянии ярко блестят. Аналогичным образом, живое существо, как часть сач-чид-ананда-виграхи, в своем изначальном состоянии излучает ананду — блаженство. ?нандамайо ’бхйасат. Каждое живое существо имеет право стать анандамайей, исполненным радости, ибо оно является частью сач-чид-ананда-виграхи, Кришны. Какой смысл живому существу осквернять себя материальными гунами природы и мучиться из- за этого? Ему следует очиститься и возродить свою сварупу, изначальную природу. Сделать это можно, только занимаясь преданным служением. Вот почему так важно следовать наставлениям Верховного Господа, которого здесь называют гурор гурух, духовным учителем всех духовных учителей.

Не каждому доводится лично повстречать Верховного Господа, но общаться с Его представителем — то же самое, что общаться с Самим Господом, ибо Его представитель говорит только то, что было сказано Верховной Личностью Бога. Именно такое определение гуру дает Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху. Йаре декха таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеша: истинным гуру является тот, кто наставляет своих учеников строго в соответствии с наставлениями Кришны. Истинный гуру — это тот, кто принял Кришну своим гуру. Такова система гуру-парампары. Первый гуру — Вьясадева, ибо он поведал «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», все содержание которых связано с Кришной. По этой причине гуру-пуджу называют Вьяса- пуджей. В конечном счете, изначальный гуру — это Сам Кришна, Его учеником является Нарада, а учеником Нарады — Вьяса; так постепенно устанавливается наша связь с гуру-парампарой. Тот, кто не знает, чего хочет Кришна, Личность Бога, или Его воплощение, не может играть роль гуру. Миссия гуру неотлична от миссии Верховной Личности Бога, и состоит она в том, чтобы распространять сознание Кришны по всему миру.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.49

на йат-прасадайута-бхага-лешам
анйе ча дева гураво джанах свайам
картум саметах прабхаванти пумсас
там ишварам твам шаранам прападйе
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; йат-прасада — милости которого (Верховного Господа); айута-бхага-лешам — одну десятитысячную; анйе — другие; ча — тоже; девах — полубоги; гуравах — ложные гуру; джанах — люди; свайам — самостоятельно; картум — выполнить; саметах — объединенные; прабхаванти — становятся способны; пумсах — Верховной Личности Бога; там — Ему; ишварам — Верховной Личности Бога; твам — к Тебе; шаранам — в прибежище; прападйе — прихожу.
Перевод: 
Ни полубоги, ни так называемые гуру, ни все остальные люди, вместе или по отдельности, не способны даровать нам даже одну десятитысячную долю Твоей милости. Поэтому я желаю обрести прибежище у Твоих лотосных стоп.
Комментарий: 
Камаис таис таир хрта-джнанах прападйанте ’нйа-деватах: обычные люди, движимые материальными желаниями, поклоняются полубогам, чтобы очень быстро достичь исполнения своих материальных желаний. Как правило, мало кто становится преданным Господа Вишну, ибо Господь Вишну не спешит исполнять прихоти тех, кто Ему поклоняется. Он не исполняет желания, которые породят в преданном новые желания. Поклоняясь полубогам, человек может обрести желаемое, но, как объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите», антават ту пхалам тешам тад-бхаватй алпа- медхасам — какие бы щедрые дары он ни получил от полубогов, все они преходящи. Поскольку сами полубоги живут не вечно, их благословения временны и не имеют непреходящей ценности. Таких благословений ищут те, кто обладает скудным запасом знаний (тад бхаватй алпа-медхасам). Благословения Господа Вишну имеют иную природу. По милости Господа Вишну душа может полностью избавиться от материальной скверны и вернуться домой, к Богу. Вот почему все благословения полубогов не стоят даже одной десятитысячной доли благословений, которые может дать Господь. Поэтому не стоит пытаться заслужить благословения полубогов или ложных гуру. Нужно искать только благословения Верховной Личности Бога. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66):

сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах

«Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего». Это и есть величайшее благословение.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.50

ачакшур андхасйа йатхаграних кртас
татха джанасйавидушо ’будхо гурух
твам арка-дрк сарва-дршам самикшано
врто гурур нах сва-гатим бубхутсатам
Пословный перевод: 
ачакшух — лишенного зрения; андхасйа — слепого; йатха — как; аграних — ведущий; кртах — принят; татха — так же; джанасйа — человека; авидушах — не знающего цели жизни; абудхах — глупец и негодяй; гурух — духовный учитель; твам — Ты, Господь; арка- дрк — появляющийся как солнце; сарва-дршам — во всех источниках знания; самикшанах — видящий полностью; вртах — признан; гурух — духовный учитель; нах — наш; сва-гатим — свои подлинные интересы; бубхутсатам — просвещенных людей.
Перевод: 
Подобно тому как слепец из-за своей слепоты выбирает поводырем другого слепца, люди, не знающие истинной цели жизни, принимают своим гуру какого-нибудь глупого невежду. Но я стремлюсь к самоосознанию. Поэтому я принимаю Тебя, о Верховная Личность Бога, своим духовным учителем, ибо Ты всеведущ, словно солнце, и ничто не может укрыться от Твоего взора.
Комментарий: 
Обусловленный человек, окутанный невежеством и потому не знающий цели жизни, обычно принимает своим гуру того, кто умеет жонглировать словами и показывает всевозможные чудеса, привлекающие глупцов. Бывает, что недалекий человек принимает своим гуру фокусника, который с помощью мистической силы может создать немного золота. По своему невежеству такой «ученик» не понимает, что способность создавать золото не является признаком истинного гуру. Почему бы ему тогда не избрать своим гуру Верховную Личность Бога, Кришну? Ведь Он создает бесчисленные золотые месторождения! Ахам сарвасйа прабхаво маттах сарвам правартате. Все месторождения золота создаются посредством энергии Верховной Личности Бога. Какой смысл принимать своим гуру фокусника, способного создать крупицу золота? Таких гуру принимают слепые люди, не ведающие цели жизни. Но Махараджа Сатьяврата знал истинную цель жизни. Он знал и Верховного Господа и потому избрал Его своим гуру. Стать гуру может либо Сам Верховный Господь, либо Его представитель. Господь говорит: мам эва йе прападйанте майам этам таранти те — «Человек вырвется из объятий майи, как только предастся Мне». Поэтому обязанность гуру — объяснять своему ученику, что, если тот хочет вырваться из плена материи, ему надлежит предаться Верховной Личности Бога. По этому признаку можно распознать истинного гуру. То же самое говорил и Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху: йаре декха таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеша. Иными словами, не следует принимать гуру, который не идет по пути, указанному Самим Господом Кришной.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 8.24.51

джано джанасйадишате ’сатим гатим
йайа прападйета дуратйайам тамах
твам тв авйайам джнанам амогхам анджаса
прападйате йена джано ниджам падам
Пословный перевод: 
джанах — обычный человек, не являющийся истинным гуру; джанасйа — обычного человека, не знающего цели жизни; адишате — учит; асатим — преходящей, материальной; гатим — цели жизни; йайа — которой; прападйета — может прийти; дуратйайам — к неодолимому; тамах — к невежеству; твам — Ты, Господь; ту — но; авйайам — нетленное; джнанам — знание; амогхам — свободное от материальной скверны; анджаса — очень скоро; прападйате — приходит; йена — которым (таким знанием); джанах — человек; ниджам — к своему; падам — изначальному положению.
Перевод: 
Лжегуру-материалист учит своих материалистичных учеников тому, как разбогатеть и наслаждаться в этом мире. Следуя таким наставлениям, глупые ученики лишь продолжают в невежестве влачить материальное существование. Ты же даешь вечное знание, и разумный человек, получив его, быстро возвращается в естественное, изначальное состояние.
Комментарий: 
Наставления, которые дают своим ученикам так называемые гуру, направлены на обретение материальной выгоды. Один гуру советует людям медитировать, в результате чего разовьется их интеллект и они яснее поймут, как поддерживать свое тело в здоровом состоянии и продлить наслаждения. Другой гуру учит, что высшей целью жизни является секс, поэтому надо посвятить свою жизнь сексуальной «любви». Таковы наставления глупых гуру. Иначе говоря, из-за наставлений подобных гуру человек продолжает влачить материальное существование и мучиться от этого. Но тот, у кого хватит разума последовать наставлениям Господа, изложенным в «Бхагавад-гите», или философии санкхьи, учению Капиладевы, сможет очень скоро обрести освобождение и вернуться в свое изначальное состояние духовного существа. Важную роль в этом стихе играют слова ниджам падам. Живое существо, как частица Верховной Личности Бога, имеет неотъемлемое право на место в духовном мире, на Вайкунтхалоке, где нет тревог. Поэтому человек должен следовать наставлениям Верховной Личности Бога. Тогда, как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите», тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со’ рджуна — покинув материальное тело, он вернется домой, к Богу. Изначальная Личность Бога живет в духовном мире, и преданный, который следует наставлениям Господа, возвращается к Нему (мам эти). Будучи духовной личностью, такой преданный возвращается к Богу и начинает танцевать с Ним и играть. Это и есть высшая цель жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.4.25

самвардхайанти йат камах
свараджйа-парибхавитах
дурлабха напи сиддханам
мукундам хрди пашйатах
Пословный перевод: 
самвардхайанти — увеличивают счастье; йат — поскольку; камах — (такие) стремления; сва-раджйа — желанием занимать естественное положение слуги Господа; парибхавитах — пронизанные; дурлабхах — трудновыполнимые; на — не; апи — также; сиддханам — великих мистиков; мукундам — Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога; хрди — в глубине сердца; пашйатах — постоянно созерцающего.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто всегда испытывает неземное счастье служения Верховной Личности Бога, равнодушен даже к достижениям великих мистиков, ибо ни одно из них не прибавит ему духовного блаженства, которое он черпает в непрерывных размышлениях о Кришне в глубине своего сердца.
Комментарий: 
Чистый преданный равнодушен как к жизни на высших планетах, так и к способностям, обретаемым на пути мистической йоги. Истинным совершенством является преданное служение. Счастье слияния с безличным Брахманом и обладание восемью совершенствами мистической йоги (анимой, лагхимой, прапти и остальными) не приносят преданному никакого удовольствия. Шрила Прабодхананда Сарасвати утверждает:

каивалйам наракайате тридаша-пур акаша-пушпайате
дурдантендрийа-кала-сарпа-патали проткхата-дамштрайате
вишвам пурна-сукхайате видхи-махендрадиш ча китайате
йат карунйа-катакша-ваибхававатам там гаурам эва стумах

Чайтанья-чандрамрита, 5

Когда преданный по милости Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху обретает трансцендентное любовное служение Господу, безличный Брахман становится для него не лучше ада, а материальные радости райской жизни — миражом. Что же касается мистических совершенств, то преданный сравнивает их с ядовитой змеей без зубов. Йог-мистик должен особо заботиться о обуздании своих чувств, но, поскольку чувства преданного заняты служением Господу (хршикена хршикеша-севанам бхактир учйате), ему нет необходимости специально думать о том, как их обуздать. Для тех, кто занят материальной деятельностью, обуздывать чувства необходимо, а чувства преданного всегда заняты служением Господу, и потому они уже обузданы. Парам дрштва нивартате (Б.-г., 2.59). Чувства преданного не тянутся к материальным наслаждениям. Хотя этот мир полон страданий, преданный видит его духовным, ибо все в нем использует для служения Господу. Разница между духовным и материальным миром в том, что в духовном мире все хотят служить. Нирбандхах кршна-самбандхе йуктам ваирагйам учйате. Если в человеке нет стремления служить Верховной Личности Бога, все его действия будут материальны.

прапанчи-катайа буддхйа
хари-самбандхи-вастунах
мумукшубхих паритйаго
ваирагйам пхалгу катхйате










Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.256

Все, что не используется в служении Господу, материально и потому должно быть отвергнуто, а все, что приносит в служении пользу, отвергать не следует. Небоскреб и храм можно строить с одинаковым энтузиазмом, и тем не менее это будут совершенно разные усилия, ибо в первом случае они материальны, а во втором — духовны. Духовную деятельность не следует считать материальной и прекращать ее. Ничто связанное с Хари, Верховной Личностью Бога, не может быть материальным. Преданный, который понимает эти истины, всегда занят духовной деятельностью, и потому материальная деятельность перестает привлекать его (парам дрштва нивартате).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.4.26

са иттхам бхакти-йогена
тапо-йуктена партхивах
сва-дхармена харим принан
сарван каман шанаир джахау
Пословный перевод: 
сах — он (Махараджа Амбариша); иттхам — таким образом; бхакти-йогена — трансцендентным любовным служением Господу; тапах-йуктена — являющимся величайшим подвижничеством; партхивах — царь; сва-дхармена — деяниями в соответствии со своим долгом; харим — Верховного Господа; принан — ублаготворяющий; сарван — все (разнообразные); каман — материальные желания; шанаих — постепенно; джахау — оставил.
Перевод: 
Владыка мира, Махараджа Амбариша, занимался преданным служением Господу, совершая суровую аскезу. Все время стараясь удовлетворить Верховную Личность Бога исполнением своих обязанностей, он постепенно избавился от всех материальных желаний.
Комментарий: 
Суровая аскеза в преданном служении бывает очень разной. Например, поклонение Божеству в храме требует больших усилий. ?ри-виграхарадхана-нитйа-нана-шрнгара-тан- мандира-марджанадау. Нужно украсить Божество, вымыть храм, принести воды из Ганги или Ямуны, выполнить другую повседневную работу; несколько раз в день нужно совершить арати, приготовить вкусную пищу для Божества, сшить и надеть на Него одежды. Так при поклонении Божеству преданному приходится заниматься самой разной, в том числе и тяжелой работой, которая, несомненно, является аскезой. Не менее тяжело приходится трудиться проповедникам — им нужно разговаривать с атеистами, издавать книги и распространять их, ходя от двери к двери (тапо- йуктена). Тапо дивйам путрака. Вся эта аскеза необходима. Йена саттвам шуддхйет. С ее помощью, занимаясь преданным служением, человек очищается от скверны материального существования (каман шанайр джахау). Такая аскеза помогает человеку занять свое естественное положение — стать преданным слугой Господа. Так он сможет избавиться от материальных желаний, а избавившись от них, он разрешит проблему рождения, смерти, старости и болезней.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.4.63

шри-бхагаван увача
ахам бхакта-парадхино
хй асватантра ива двиджа
садхубхир граста-хрдайо
бхактаир бхакта-джана-прийах

Пословный перевод: 
шри-бхагаван увача — Верховный Господь сказал; ахам — Я; бхакта-парадхинах — подчинен воле (Моих) преданных; хи — на самом деле; асватантрах — не обладающий независимостью; ива — как; двиджа — о брахман; садхубхих — чистыми преданными, не имеющими материальных желаний; граста-хрдайах — Мое сердце в их власти; бхактаих — преданными; бхакта-джана-прийах — зависимый не только от воли Моего преданного, но и от воли того, кто предан Моему преданному (тот, кто предан Моему преданному, очень дорог Мне).

Перевод: 
Верховный Господь сказал брахману: Я всецело нахожусь во власти Моих преданных. На самом деле у Меня нет независимости. Мои преданные не имеют никаких материальных желаний, поэтому Я нахожусь только в их сердцах. Что говорить о них, когда даже те, кто предан Моим преданным, очень дороги Мне.

Комментарий: 
Все великие и могущественные повелители во вселенной, включая Господа Брахму и Господа Шиву, подвластны Верховной Личности Бога, но Сам Господь подвластен Своим преданным. Почему? Потому что преданный — анйабхилашита- шунйа, в его сердце нет места материальным желаниям. Его единственное желание — всегда думать о Верховном Господе и о том, как лучше служить Ему. Этим качеством преданные завоевывают благосклонность Верховного Господа, который благоволит не только к ним, но даже к тем, кто им предан. Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба — не став слугой преданного, невозможно вырваться из сетей материального бытия. Поэтому и Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил о Себе как о гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор даса-дасанудасах. Этими словами Он учит нас тому, что мы должны стремиться стать не слугами Кришны, а слугами Его слуг. Преданные, подобные Брахме, Нараде, Вьясадеве и Шукадеве Госвами, служат Самому Кришне, и тот, кто становится слугой Нарады, Вьясы и Шукадевы, как это сделали шестеро Госвами, разовьет в себе еще большую преданность Господу. Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит: йасйа прасадад бхагават-прасадах — если человек искренне служит своему духовному учителю, он непременно обретет благосклонность Кришны. Следовать наставлениям преданного еще более важно, чем следовать наставлениям Самого Верховного Господа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.9.42

йо деваир артхито даитйан
авадхид йудхи дурджайах
мухуртам айур джнатваитйа
сва-пурам сандадхе манах

Пословный перевод: 
йах — который (царь Кхатванга); деваих — полубогами; артхитах — тот, кого попросили; даитйан — демонов; авадхит — сразил; йудхи — в битве; дурджайах — свирепый; мухуртам — в одно мгновение; айух — продолжительность жизни; джнатва — узнав; этйа — придя; сва-пурам — к себе домой; сандадхе — сосредоточил; манах — ум.

Перевод: 
Царь Кхатванга был непобедим в бою. Полубоги попросили его помочь в сражении с демонами, и после того как он одержал победу, они, довольные царем, решили дать ему благословение. Царь захотел узнать, сколько еще продлится его жизнь, и в ответ услышал, что ему осталось жить одну мухурту. Тогда он немедленно покинул дворец и отправился в свою обитель, где полностью сосредоточил ум на лотосных стопах Господа.

Комментарий: 
Пример того, как Махараджа Кхатванга занимался преданным служением, очень впечатляет. Царь Кхатванга служил Господу лишь один миг и тем не менее смог вернуться домой, к Богу. Если же человек занимается преданным служением с самого начала жизни, он непременно вернется к Богу. В этом нет сомнений (асамшайа).

В «Бхагавад-гите» слово асамшайа используется для описания преданного. Господь говорит:

майй асакта-манах партха
йогам йунджан мад-ашрайах
асамшайам самаграм мам
йатха джнасйаси тач чхрну

«А сейчас, о сын Притхи, услышь о том, как, вручив себя Мне, сосредоточив на Мне свой ум и отбросив все сомнения, ты сможешь в полной мере постичь Меня, идя путем йоги» (Б.-г., 7.1).

Господь также говорит:

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со ’рджуна

«Тот, кто постиг божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, больше никогда не родится в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он вернется в Мою вечную обитель, о Арджуна» (Б.-г., 4.9).

Поэтому с самого начала жизни человек должен заниматься бхакти-йогой, ибо она развивает привязанность к Кришне. Если человек ежедневно видит Божество в храме, поклоняется Божеству, поет и повторяет святое имя Личности Бога и по мере сил рассказывает другим о славных деяниях Господа, привязанность к Кришне разовьется в его сердце. Эту привязанность называют асакти. Если ум привязан к Кришне (майй асакта-манах), человек может достичь высшей цели за одну жизнь. Если же мы упускаем эту счастливую возможность, то неизвестно, что ждет нас впереди, сколько еще мы будем находиться в круговороте рождения и смерти и когда нам снова будет дарована человеческая жизнь и вместе с ней — возможность вернуться домой, к Богу. Поэтому разумные люди каждую минуту своей жизни используют для того, чтобы с любовью служить Господу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.9.44

на балйе ’пи матир махйам
адхарме рамате квачит
напашйам уттамашлокад
анйат кинчана ваств ахам
Пословный перевод: 
на — не; балйе — в детстве; апи — даже; матих — влечение; махйам — для меня; адхарме — к безбожию; рамате — наслаждается; квачит — когда-либо; на — не; апашйам — видел; уттамашлокат — кроме Личности Бога; анйат — иную; кинчана — какую-либо; васту — сущность; ахам — я.
Перевод: 
Никогда, даже в детстве, меня не привлекали ничтожные мирские удовольствия и греховная жизнь. И не было для меня ничего важнее Верховной Личности Бога.
Комментарий: 
Махараджа Кхатванга являет собой типичный пример человека, обладающего сознанием Кришны. Для такого человека нет ничего более важного, чем Верховный Господь. Весь окружающий мир он видит связанным с Верховным Господом. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» (Мадхья, 8.274) утверждается:

стхавара-джангама декхе, на декхе тара мурти
сарватра хайа ниджа ишта-дева-спхурти

«Маха-бхагавата, возвышенный преданный, взирая на все движущееся и неподвижное, видит не тела: он повсюду видит проявления Самого Верховного Господа». Хотя преданный находится в материальном мире, он не связан с ним. Нирбандхах кршна-самбандхе. Он сознает связь материального мира с Верховной Личностью Бога. Преданный может зарабатывать деньги, но эти деньги он использует для распространения сознания Кришны, отдавая их на строительство больших храмов и поклонение Верховной Личности Бога. Отсюда следует, что Махараджа Кхатванга никогда не был материалистом. Материалист всегда привязан к жене, детям, дому, собственности, ко всему, что приносит удовольствие чувствам, но, как уже говорилось, Махараджа Кхатванга не был привязан ко всему этому. О чем бы он ни думал, он все видел в связи с Верховным Господом и служением Ему. ?шавасйам идам сарвам: все связано с Верховной Личностью Бога. Конечно, обычный человек не способен осознать это, но, если он посвятит себя преданному служению, как оно описано в «Нектаре преданности», то постепенно разовьет в себе такое понимание и обретет совершенное видение мира. Человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, утрачивает вкус ко всему, что не связано с Кришной.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.9.45

деваих кама-варо датто
махйам три-бхуванешвараих
на врне там ахам камам
бхутабхавана-бхаванах
Пословный перевод: 
деваих — полубогами; кама-варах — благословение иметь все, что пожелаю; даттах — дано; махйам — мне; три-бхувана-ишвараих — защитниками трех миров (полубогами); на врне — не принял; там — это; ахам — я; камам — все, что можно пожелать в материальном мире; бхутабхавана-бхаванах — полностью сосредоточенный на Верховной Личности Бога (и потому безразличный ко всему материальному).
Перевод: 
Полубоги, управляющие тремя мирами, хотели дать мне любое благословение, какое я пожелаю. Но я не стал их ни о чем просить, ибо меня интересует только Всевышний, создавший материальный мир и все, что есть в нем. Верховный Господь интересует меня больше, чем все материальные благословения.
Комментарий: 
Преданный всегда пребывает на духовном уровне. Парам дрштва нивартате: тот, кто увидел Верховную Личность Бога, утрачивает интерес к чувственным наслаждениям. Даже такой возвышенный преданный, как Махараджа Дхрува, ушел в лес ради обретения мирских благ, но, увидев Верховную Личность Бога, он отказался от всех материальных благословений. Он сказал: свамин кртартхо ’сми варам на йаче — «Дорогой Господь, я удовлетворен всем, что Ты когда-либо мне давал или не давал. Мне не о чем Тебя просить, ибо служение Тебе приносит мне подлинное удовлетворение». Так думает чистый преданный, который не просит у Господа ни материальных, ни духовных благословений. Поэтому наше Движение сознания Кришны называется кршна-бхаванамрта-сангха, что значит «сообщество людей, которые довольствуются тем, что размышляют о Кришне». Чтобы быть поглощенным мыслями о Кришне, не нужно денег. Думать о Кришне легко и приятно. Сам Кришна говорит: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру — «Всегда думай обо Мне, выражай Мне почтение и поклоняйся Мне» (Б.-г., 9.34). Каждый может думать о Кришне, и этому ничто не может помешать. Это называется кришна-бхаванамритой. Тот, кто погружен в кришна- бхаванамриту, не просит у Кришны ничего материального. Вместо этого он молит Господа об одном благословении — позволить ему распространить славу Господа по всему миру. Мама джанмани джанманишваре бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи. Человек, обладающий сознанием Кришны, не стремится даже вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти. Он просто молит Кришну: «Если Ты хочешь, я могу рождаться снова и снова, но молю Тебя лишь об одном — позволь мне всегда служить Тебе».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.11.25

шри-бадарайанир увача атхадишад диг-виджайе
бхратрмс три-бхуванешварах
атманам даршайан сванам
пурим аикшата санугах
Пословный перевод: 
шри-бадарайаних увача — Шри Шукадева Госвами сказал; атха — затем (когда Господь по просьбе Бхараты занял трон); адишат — велел; дик-виджайе — (завоевать) все стороны света; бхратрн — (младшим) братьям; три-бхувана-ишварах — Господь вселенной; атманам — Сам; даршайан — являющий Себя; сванам — членов Своей семьи и жителей города; пурим — город; аикшата — наблюдал; са-анугах — сопровождаемый помощниками.
Перевод: 
Шукадева Госвами ответил: Вняв мольбе Своего младшего брата Бхараты, Господь Рамачандра взошел на трон и стал править царством. Он велел Своим младшим братьям отправиться на завоевание всего мира, а Сам остался в столице, чтобы принимать посещающих Его горожан и обитателей дворца, а также вести с помощниками дела государства.
Комментарий: 
Верховный Господь не позволяет Своим подданным или помощникам предаваться чувственным удовольствиям. Младшие братья Господа Рамачандры жили дома и наслаждались обществом Верховной Личности Бога, но Господь велел Им идти и завоевать весь мир. Тогда существовал обычай (кое-где он сохранился и сейчас), согласно которому все цари должны были признать верховную власть императора. Если царь малого государства не признавал власть императора добровольно, его вызывали на битву, чтобы заставить его подчиниться, иначе император не мог бы управлять государством.

Господь Рамачандра явил милость Своим братьям, повелев Им уйти. Многие преданные Господа, живущие во Вриндаване, дают обет никогда не покидать эту обитель и тем самым лишаются возможности проповедовать сознание Кришны. Но Господь говорит, что сознание Кришны должно распространиться по всему миру и прийти в каждый город и деревню. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ясно выразил Свою волю.

пртхивите ачхе йата нагаради грама
сарватра прачара хаибе мора нама

Поэтому чистый преданный должен стараться исполнить волю Господа, а не удовлетворять свои чувства, навсегда оставаясь в одном месте и гордо думая, что, раз он не покидает Вриндаван и повторяет мантру в уединении, то стал великим вайшнавом. Преданный должен исполнять волю Верховной Личности Бога. Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: йаре декха, таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеша. Это значит, что каждый преданный должен распространять сознание Кришны, проповедуя и прося всех, кого он встретит, исполнять волю Верховной Личности Бога. Господь говорит: сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа — «Оставь все виды религии и просто предайся Мне». Таково указание Господа, высшего повелителя, императора всей вселенной. Нужно побуждать каждого исполнять это указание, и это будет настоящей победой (диг-виджая). Обязанность преданного как воина армии Господа заключается в том, чтобы убеждать каждого в истинности этой философии жизни.

Разумеется, каништха-адхикари не проповедуют, но Господь оказывает милость и им, как Он сделал, когда остался в Айодхье, чтобы принимать посещавших Его людей. Не следует думать, будто Господь, попросив Своих младших братьев покинуть Айодхью, пролил больше милости на горожан. Господь милостив к каждому, и Он знает, как проявлять благосклонность ко всем преданным в соответствии с их индивидуальными качествами. Но того, кто полностью повинуется воле Господа, называют чистым преданным.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.14.48

эка эва пура ведах
пранавах сарва-ванмайах
дево нарайано нанйа
эко ’гнир варна эва ча

Пословный перевод: 
эках — единственная; эва — на самом деле; пура — прежде; ведах — книга трансцендентного знания; пранавах — омкара; сарва- вак-майах — содержащая в себе все ведические мантры; девах — Господь; нарайанах — только Нараяна (был объектом поклонения в Сатья-югу); на анйах — никто другой; эках агних — единственный вид огня; варнах — уклад жизни; эва ча — несомненно.

Перевод: 
В Сатья-югу, первую из четырех эпох, все ведические мантры были заключены в их первоисточнике, пранаве. Другими словами, все ведическое знание содержалось в «Атхарва-веде». Верховный Господь Нараяна был единственным объектом поклонения; в те дни никто не поклонялся полубогам. Огонь был единым, и в человеческом обществе существовало только одно сословие — хамса.

Комментарий: 
В Сатья-югу существовала только одна Веда, а не четыре. Незадолго до начала Кали-юги эту единую Веду, «Атхарва-веду» (или, как утверждают некоторые, «Яджур-веду») разделили на четыре части — «Саму», «Яджур», «Риг» и «Атхарву», чтобы сделать ее более доступной людям. В Сатья-югу существовала только одна мантра — омкара (ом тат сат). Та же самая омкара заключена в мантре Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе. Для того чтобы произнесение омкары принесло желаемый результат, ее должен произносить урожденный брахман. Однако в Кали- югу почти все люди — шудры, недостойные того, чтобы произносить пранаву омкару. Поэтому шастры рекомендуют повторять маха-мантру Харе Кришна. Ее, как и омкару, называют мантрой, или маха-мантрой. Произносящий омкару обращается к Верховной Личности Бога, Васудеве (ом намо бхагавате васудевайа). Того же достигает повторяющий мантру Харе Кришна. Харе: «О энергия Господа!» Кришна: «О Господь Кришна!» Харе: «О энергия Господа!» Рама: «О Верховный Господь! О высший наслаждающийся!» Есть только один Господь — Хари. Он — цель Вед (ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах). Тот, кто почитает полубогов, по сути, поклоняется разным частям тела Господа. Это можно сравнить с поливанием ветвей и листьев дерева. Однако поклоняться включающему в Себя все Нараяне, Верховной Личности Бога, — значит поливать корень дерева, тем самым питая его ствол, ветви и листья. Люди, жившие в Сатья-югу, знали, что, просто поклоняясь Нараяне, они могут исполнить все свои желания. В век Кали того же самого результата можно добиться, повторяя мантру Харе Кришна, как это советует «Бхагаватам». Киртанад эва кршнасйа мукта- сангах парам враджет. Просто произнося мантру Харе Кришна, можно вырваться из материального плена и получить право вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.14.47

тенайаджата йаджнешам
бхагавантам адхокшаджам
урваши-локам анвиччхан
сарва-девамайам харим

Пословный перевод: 
тена — этим (огнем); айаджата — совершил жертвоприношение; йаджна-ишам — владыке ягьи, тому, кто наслаждается ее плодами; бхагавантам — Богу, Верховной Личности; адхокшаджам — недоступному восприятию чувств; урваши-локам — на планету, где обитала Урваши; анвиччхан — желающий (отправиться); сарва-дева- майам — прибежищу всех полубогов; харим — Верховному Господу.

Перевод: 
Воспользовавшись этим огнем, Пурурава, желавший вознестись на одну планету с Урваши, совершил ягью, доставив этим удовольствие Верховному Господу Хари, наслаждающемуся плодами жертвоприношений. Так Пурурава почтил Господа, который служит прибежищем для всех полубогов и недоступен восприятию чувств.

Комментарий: 
Господь Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите»: бхоктарам йаджна-тапасам сарва-лока-махашварам — на какую бы локу, или планету, ни пожелал вознестись человек, все они принадлежат Верховному Господу, которому поклоняются совершением жертвоприношений. Цель жертвоприношений — доставить удовольствие Верховному Господу. В этот век, как мы не раз объясняли, повторение маха-мантры Харе Кришна — это единственная ягья, способная доставить удовольствие Господу. Если Господь доволен тем, кто поклоняется Ему, Он исполнит любое его желание, материальное или духовное. В «Бхагавад-гите» (3.14) также сказано: йаджнад бхавати парджанйах — если люди приносят жертвы Господу, у них никогда не будет засухи. Там, где выпадает достаточно осадков, земля становится плодородной (сарва-кама- дугха махи). Если правильно возделывать землю, то она даст все необходимое человеку: злаки, овощи, фрукты и цветы. Всем своим материальным богатством человек обязан земле, поэтому говорится: сарва-кама-дугха махи (Бхаг. 1.10.4). С помощью ягьи можно исполнить любые свои желания. Поэтому, хотя желание Пуруравы и было материальным, чтобы исполнить его, он принес жертву Верховной Личности Бога и тем самым доставил Ему удовольствие. Господа называют адхокшаджей. Он недоступен восприятию Пуруравы и всех остальных. Поэтому, чтобы исполнить свои желания, человек должен совершать ягьи. Это будет возможно только в том случае, если человеческое общество будет разделено на четыре варны и четыре ашрама, как это предписывают законы варнашрама-дхармы. В противном случае некому будет совершать ягьи, а без ягьи никакие материальные ухищрения не принесут людям счастья. Поэтому нужно побуждать всех к участию в ягье. Для нашего века, века Кали, рекомендуется санкиртана — индивидуальное или совместное пение маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Благодаря санкиртане все потребности человеческого общества будут удовлетворены.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.15.15

дрптам кшатрам бхуво бхарам
абрахманйам анинашат
раджас-тамо-вртам ахан
пхалгунй апи крте ’мхаси

Пословный перевод: 
дрптам — горделивое; кшатрам — сословие правителей (кшатриев); бхувах — Земли; бхарам — бремя; абрахманйам — презревших устои религии, провозглашенные брахманами; анинашат — изгнал или уничтожил; раджах-тамах — качествами страсти и невежества; вртам — покрытое; ахан — уничтожил; пхалгуни — при незначительном; апи — хотя; крте — совершенном; амхаси — проступке.

Перевод: 
Когда под влиянием материальных гун страсти и невежества потомков царского рода обуяла гордыня и они превратились в безбожников, презревших законы, хранимые брахманами, Парашурама убил их. Хотя проступок кшатриев не был очень серьезным, Парашурама уничтожил их, чтобы облегчить бремя, которое лежало на Земле.

Комментарий: 
Кшатрии, или представители правящего сословия, должны руководить своими подданными в соответствии с правилами и законами, провозглашаемыми великими брахманами и святыми. Если правящее сословие безответственно относится к соблюдению законов религии, оно становится для Земли тяжким бременем. Как сказано в этом стихе, раджас-тамо-вртам, бхарам абрахманйам: когда правящее сословие попадает под влияние низших гун природы, гун невежества и страсти, оно становится тяжким бременем для всей планеты, и избавить мир от него может только вмешательство высших сил. Из современной истории мы знаем, что во многих странах монархия была свергнута, но, к несчастью, вместо упраздненной монархии установилось господство людей третьего и четвертого сословия. Хотя человечество отказалось от монархии, попавшей под влияние гун страсти и невежества, это так и не принесло ему счастья, поскольку на смену монархам, деградировавшим из-за невежества, пришли люди торгового сословия и рабочие, обладающие еще более низменными качествами. Народ может быть по-настоящему счастлив только в том случае, если правительство принимает руководство брахманов, людей, сознающих Бога. По этой причине в те дни, когда под влиянием гун страсти и невежества представители правящего сословия стали деградировать, брахманы во главе с Парашурамой, обладавшим нравом кшатрия, уничтожили их двадцать один раз подряд.

В Кали-югу, как утверждает «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.2.13), дасйу-прайешу раджасу: представители правящего сословия (раджанйа), которыми станут выходцы из третьего и четвертого сословий, захватив власть, превратятся в самых настоящих грабителей (дасйу). Нарушая все заповеди религии, а также правила и законы, которые устанавливают брахманы, они будут пользоваться любой возможностью, чтобы обобрать своих подданных. Об этом также говорится в другом стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.1.40):

асамскртах крийа-хина
раджаса тамасавртах
праджас те бхакшайишйанти
млеччха раджанйа-рупинах

Низшие из людей (млеччхи), которые не прошли очистительных обрядов, не исполняют свои обязанности должным образом и пребывают во власти гун страсти (раджас) и невежества (тамас), но при этом рядятся в царское платье (раджанйа-рупинах), пожрут собственных подданных. В другом месте «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (12.2.7 – 8) сказано:

эвам праджабхир душтабхир
акирне кшити-мандале
брахма-вит-кшатра-шудранам
йо бали бхавита нрпах

праджа хи лубдхаи раджанйаир
ниргхрнаир дасйу-дхармабхих
аччхинна-дара-дравина
йасйанти гири-кананам

Человеческое общество всегда делится на четыре сословия, как об этом сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (чатур варнйам майа срштам гуна- карма-вибхагашах). Если пренебрегать этим правилом и не принимать во внимание особенности каждого сословия, то так называемая кастовая система, делящая людей на брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, утрачивает всякий смысл: брахма-вит-кшатра- шудранам йо бали бхавита нрпах. В результате царем или правителем становится тот, кому удастся сосредоточить в своих руках власть, а его праджи, подданные, спасаясь от преследований безжалостных правительственных чиновников, превратившихся в настоящих грабителей, будут вынуждены бросать свои дома и уходить в лес (йасйанти гири-кананам). Поэтому праджи, то есть обыкновенные люди, должны присоединиться к Движению сознания Кришны. Движение сознания Кришны — это Сам Верховный Господь, воплотившийся в звуке. Кали-кале нама-рупе кршна-аватара: Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, в этот век приходит в образе Своего святого имени. Поэтому, если праджи будут помнить о Кришне, они могут надеяться на достойное правительство, здоровую атмосферу в обществе, идеальные условия жизни и свободу от материального рабства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.16.23

таташ чавабхртха-снана-видхуташеша-килбишах
сарасватйам маха-надйам
редже вйаббхра ивамшуман

Пословный перевод: 
татах — затем; ча — также; авабхртха-снана — омовением, которое совершают после жертвоприношения; видхута — устранены; ашеша — безграничные; килбишах — тот, последствия грехов которого; сарасватйам — на берегу реки Сарасвати; маха-надйам — у одной из самых больших рек в Индии; редже — засиял (Господь Парашурама); вйаббхрах — не скрытое облаками; ива амшуман — как солнце.

Перевод: 
Когда жертвоприношение было завершено, Господь Парашурама совершил омовение, которое называется авабхритха-снаной. Стоя на берегу великой реки Сарасвати, Господь Парашурама, искупивший все свои грехи, сиял, как солнце в безоблачном небе.

Комментарий: 
Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (3.9), йаджнартхат кармано ’нйатра локо ’йам карма-бандханах: «Любую деятельность нужно выполнять как подношение Вишну. В противном случае она послужит причиной привязанности к материальному миру». Слово карма-бандханах относится к бесконечной череде рождений в разных материальных телах. Главная проблема жизни — это непрерывная череда рождений и смертей. Хотя Господь Парашурама был воплощением Верховной Личности Бога, ему пришлось нести ответственность за свои греховные поступки. Каким бы осмотрительным ни был человек, ему все равно приходится совершать какие-то грехи, даже против своей воли. Например, он может раздавить множество муравьев и прочих насекомых, идя по дороге, или неумышленно убить каких-то других живых существ. Поэтому Веды обязывают каждого человека совершать панча-ягью, или пять видов жертвоприношений. Однако в век Кали людям сделано значительное послабление. Йаджнаих санкиртана-прайаир йаджанти хи сумедхасах: мы можем поклоняться Господу Чайтанье, скрытому воплощению Кришны. Кршна-варнам твишакршнам: Хотя Господь Чайтанья — это не кто иной, как Сам Кришна, Он всегда поет мантру Харе Кришна и проповедует сознание Кришны. Этому воплощению Господа поклоняются пением святого имени, санкиртана-ягьей. Санкиртана-ягья — особое благословение для всего человеческого рода, поскольку эта ягья способна избавить людей от последствий грехов, совершенных ими осознанно или непреднамеренно. Весь мир погряз в пороке, поэтому каждый человек должен принять путь сознания Кришны и повторять маха-мантру Харе Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.18.39

матамаха-кртам ватса
на трпто вишайешв ахам
вайаса бхавадийена
рамсйе катипайах самах
Пословный перевод: 
матамаха-кртам — ту, на которую обрек меня отец твоей матери, Шукрачарья; ватса — о дорогой сын; на — не; трптах — удовлетворен; вишайешу — чувственными усладами; ахам — я; вайаса — возрастом; бхавадийена — твоим; рамсйе — буду наслаждаться половой жизнью; катипайах — немногие; самах — годы.
Перевод: 
Мой дорогой сын, я еще не удовлетворил свои страсти. Пожалей меня, возьми мою старость, на которую обрек меня отец твоей матери, и дай мне взамен свою молодость, чтобы я мог наслаждаться жизнью еще несколько лет.
Комментарий: 
Такова природа вожделения. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.20) сказано: камаис таис таир хрта-джнанах — тот, кто слишком привязан к удовлетворению чувств, теряет рассудок. Словом хрта-джнанах называют того, кто потерял рассудок. Перед нами наглядный пример этого: отец, лишившись всякого стыда, просит сына обменять свою молодость на его старость. Разумеется, во власти подобной иллюзии находится весь мир. Поэтому говорится, что все люди здесь — праматтах, безумцы. Нунам праматтах куруте викарма: когда человек лишается рассудка, он предается сексуальным излишествам и чувственным удовольствиям. Однако сексуальное желание и страсть к чувственным удовольствиям можно усмирить. Когда человек полностью избавляется от полового влечения, он достигает совершенства. Но на это способен лишь тот, кто постоянно помнит о Кришне.

йад-авадхи мама четах кршна-падаравинде
нава-нава-раса-дхаманй удйатам рантум асит
тад-авадхи бата нари-сангаме смарйамане
бхавати мукха-викарах суштху-ништхиванам ча

«С тех пор как я посвятил себя любовному служению Кришне, я каждый день нахожу в нем вечно обновляющееся блаженство, так что при одной мысли о половом наслаждении мне хочется сплюнуть и губы мои кривятся в отвращении». Избавиться от полового влечения можно, только обретя сознание Кришны, и никак иначе. До тех пор пока у нас остается половое желание, мы будем вынуждены снова и снова рождаться в материальных телах, наслаждаясь сексом в различных видах жизни. Тела могут быть разными, но половые отношения остаются теми же самыми. Поэтому говорится: пунах пунаш чарвита-чарвананам. Те, кто чересчур привязаны к сексу, рождаются то в одном теле, то в другом, занимаясь одним и тем же — «жуя пережеванное», иначе говоря, испытывая чувственные удовольствия в теле собаки, свиньи, полубога и т. д.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.19.13

йат пртхивйам врихи-йавам
хиранйам пашавах стрийах
на духйанти манах-притим
пумсах кама-хатасйа те
Пословный перевод: 
йат — что; пртхивйам — в (этом) мире; врихи — злаки, рис; йавам — ячмень; хиранйам — золото; пашавах — скот; стрийах — жены или другие женщины; на духйанти — не доставляют; манах- притим — радость уму; пумсах — человека; кама-хатасйа — одержимого похотью; те — они.
Перевод: 
Похотливый человек не способен обрести умиротворение, даже если у него достаточно риса, ячменя и других злаков, золота, скота и женщин. Ничто в этом мире не может удовлетворить его.
Комментарий: 
Основная цель материалиста — улучшить свое экономическое положение, однако материальному обогащению нет предела, поскольку тот, кто не способен совладать со своими плотскими желаниями, не будет удовлетворен, даже если обретет все богатства мира. За последнее время благосостояние общества значительно улучшилось, однако люди стремятся ко все большим и большим богатствам. Манах шаштханиндрийани пракрти-стхани каршати. Хотя живые существа — это частицы Высшего Существа, из-за своих плотских желаний они ведут непрекращающуюся борьбу за так называемое улучшение своего экономического положения. Для того чтобы обрести умиротворение, нужно излечить сердце от болезни плотских желаний. А сделать это может лишь тот, кто обрел сознание Кришны.

бхактим парам бхагавати пратилабхйа камам
хрд-рогам ашв апахинотй ачирена дхирах

Бхаг., 10.33.39

Если человек будет всегда помнить о Кришне, он сможет излечить сердце от этой болезни; в противном случае болезнь сердца, вызванная плотскими желаниями, будет продолжать мучить его, не давая ему ни сна, ни покоя.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.19.16

йа дустйаджа дурматибхир
джирйато йа на джирйате
там тршнам духкха-нивахам
шарма-камо друтам тйаджет
Пословный перевод: 
йа — которая; дустйаджа — та, от которой очень трудно отказаться; дурматибхих — теми, кто чрезмерно привязан к материальным удовольствиям; джирйатах — старика, страдающего от немощи; йа — которая; на — не; джирйате — исчезает; там — ту; тршнам — жажду; духкха-нивахам — причину всевозможных невзгод; шарма-камах — тот, кто стремится к счастью; друтам — быстро; тйаджет — пусть отвергнет.
Перевод: 
Тем, кто испытывает чрезмерную привязанность к материальным наслаждениям, очень трудно отказаться от чувственных удовольствий. Даже немощный старик не может избавиться от желания услаждать свои чувства. Поэтому тот, кто стремится к истинному счастью, должен гнать прочь эти неисполнимые желания, которые являются причиной всех наших бед.
Комментарий: 
Не раз, особенно на Западе, мы видели, как мужчины, которым за восемьдесят, посещают ночные клубы и платят огромные деньги за вход, только чтобы пить вино и общаться с женщинами. Хотя эти мужчины уже слишком стары, чтобы хоть чем-то наслаждаться, желания так и не оставили их. Время разрушает все, включая материальное тело, которое позволяет человеку испытывать чувственные удовольствия, но даже у немощного старика желания еще достаточно сильны, чтобы заставить его рыскать повсюду в поисках удовольствий. Поэтому нужно постараться избавиться от плотских желаний с помощью практики бхакти-йоги. Шри Ямуначарья объясняет:

йад-авадхи мама четах кршна-падаравинде
нава-нава-раса-дхаманй удйатам рантум асит
тадавадхи бата нари-сангаме смарйамане
бхавати мукха-викарах суштху-ништхиванам ча

Тот, кто помнит о Кришне, испытывает все большее и большее счастье от того, что исполняет свои обязанности в служении Кришне. При мысли о чувственных удовольствиях, в особенности о сексе, такой человек сплевывает. Зрелого, возвышенного преданного половые отношения больше не привлекают. Покорить упрямое сексуальное желание можно лишь с помощью постоянного памятования о Кришне.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.19.15

йада на куруте бхавам
сарва-бхутешв амангалам
сама-дрштес тада пумсах
сарвах сукхамайа дишах
Пословный перевод: 
йада — когда; на — не; куруте — питает; бхавам — привязанность или ненависть; сарва-бхутешу — ко всем живущим; амангалам — недобрую; сама-дрштех — благодаря уравновешенности; тада — тогда; пумсах — человека; сарвах — все; сукха-майах — полны счастья; дишах — стороны света.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто не завистлив и никому не желает зла, достиг уравновешенности. Для него весь мир наполнен счастьем.
Комментарий: 
Прабодхананда Сарасвати говорил: вишвам пурна-сукхайате — тому, кто по милости Господа Чайтаньи обрел сознание Кришны, кажется, что весь мир наполнен счастьем. Такому человеку не к чему больше стремиться. На ступени брахма-бхуты, то есть ступени познания духа, нет ни скорби, ни материальных желаний (на шочати на канкшати). До тех пор пока человек живет в этом мире, он вынужден будет совершать какие-то поступки и испытывать на себе их последствия, но, если эти материальные поступки и их последствия не влияют на его ум, такой человек никогда не падет жертвой материальных желаний. В этом стихе описаны признаки человека, пресытившегося плотскими желаниями. По словам Шрилы Вишванатхи Чакраварти Тхакура, тот, кто не требует к себе никакого почтения, ни к кому не питает злобы, даже к своим врагам, и, более того, желает им добра, именуется парамахамсой — человеком, полностью избавившимся от стремления к чувственным удовольствиям.

----------


## Aniruddha das

"Миллионы преданных постоянно помнят о Кришне и повторяют Его имя, но никогда не пресыщаются этим. У них не только не пропадает интерес к размышлениям о Кришне и повторению Его святого имени, но все время появляются новые стимулы, чтобы продолжать делать это. Следовательно, Кришна - вечно обновляющийся. И не только Сам Кришна, но и знание, данное Им. «Бхагавад-гиту», поведанную пять тысяч лет назад, вновь и вновь перечитывают миллионы людей, всякий раз обнаруживая в ней новое. Таким образом, Кришна и Его имя, слава, качества - словом, все, связанное с Ним, никогда не увядает."
Нектар преданности, гл.22

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.24.56

йада йада хи дхармасйа
кшайо врддхиш ча папманах
тада ту бхагаван иша
атманам срджате харих

Пословный перевод: 
йада йада — всякий раз; хи — непременно; дхармасйа — принципов религии; кшайах — вырождение; врддхих — рост; ча — и; папманах — греховной деятельности; тада — тогда; ту — несомненно; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; ишах — верховный повелитель; атманам — Сам; срджате — нисходит; харих — Верховная Личность Бога.

Перевод: 
Всякий раз, когда на земле приходят в упадок устои религии и набирает силу безбожие, верховный владыка, Господь Хари, Личность Бога, нисходит сюда по собственной воле.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе объясняется причина, по которой воплощения Верховной Личности Бога нисходят на землю. Те же самые причины Своего прихода в этот мир Сам Господь раскрывает в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.7):

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

«Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты».

В нашу эпоху Верховный Господь приходит в облике Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, чтобы возвестить начало движения «Харе Кришна». Сейчас, в Кали-югу, люди опустились и погрязли в грехе (манда). Они не имеют никаких представлений о духовности и попусту тратят свою жизнь на удовольствия, достойные кошек и собак. По этой причине Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху начал движение «Харе Кришна», которое неотлично от Самого Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога. Тот, кто соприкасается с этим движением, общается с Верховной Личностью Бога. Людям этого века следует воспользоваться возможностью повторять мантру Харе Кришна и таким образом избавиться от всех проблем, порожденных Кали- югой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.24.57

на хй асйа джанмано хетух
кармано ва махипате
атма-майам винешасйа
парасйа драштур атманах

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; хи — поистине; асйа — Его (Верховной Личности Бога); джанманах — явления или рождения; хетух — причина; карманах — деяний; ва — также; махипате — о царь (Махараджа Парикшит); атма-майам — Его безграничного сострадания к падшим обусловленным душам; вина — без; ишасйа — верховного владыки; парасйа — Верховной Личности Бога, который находится за пределами материального мира; драштух — Сверхдуши, свидетеля всех поступков; атманах — Сверхдуши, находящейся в каждом сердце.

Перевод: 
О царь Парикшит, явление, уход и деяния Господа вершатся по Его воле, и нет у них никакой другой причины. Как Сверхдуша Господь знает все. Следовательно, ничто не может повлиять на Него, даже последствия кармы.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе объясняется разница между Верховной Личностью Бога и обыкновенным живым существом. Обыкновенное живое существо получает то тело, которое оно заслужило поступками, совершенными им в прежней жизни (кармана даива-нетрена джантур дехопапаттайе). У живого существа нет независимости, поэтому оно не может решать, кем родится в следующей жизни. Оно вынуждено довольствоваться телом, которое, в соответствии с его кармой, предоставляет ему майя. В «Бхагавад- гите» (18.61) говорится: йантрарудхани майайа. Тело — это своего рода машина. Повинуясь воле Верховной Личности Бога, материальная энергия создает материальное тело и помещает в него живое существо. Поэтому живое существо вынуждено довольствоваться телом, которое согласно его карме предоставляет ему майя, материальная энергия. Никто не может выбирать: «Дайте-ка мне такое-то и такое-то тело». Мы вынуждены принимать то тело, которое нам предоставляет материальная энергия. Таково положение обыкновенного живого существа.

Но когда Кришна нисходит в этот мир, Он делает это из сострадания к падшим душам. Господь говорит об этом в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.8):

паритранайа садхунам
винашайа ча душкртам
дхарма-самстхапанартхайа
самбхавами йуге йуге

«Чтобы освободить праведников и уничтожить злодеев, а также восстановить устои религии, Я прихожу сюда из века в век». Верховного Господа ничто не вынуждает приходить в этот мир. Никто не может навязать Кришне свою волю, ибо Он — Верховная Личность Бога. Все живущие подвластны Ему, но Сам Он не зависит ни от кого. Скудоумные глупцы, полагающие, что они могут сравняться с Кришной или стать Кришной, обречены. Никто не может сравняться с Кришной или превзойти Его, поэтому Кришну называют асамаурдхва. Словарь «Вишва-коша» дает два значения слова майя: «гордыня» и «сострадание». Для обычного живого существа тело, в котором оно рождается, является наказанием. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.14): даиви хй эша гунамайи мама майа дуратйайа — «Трудно преодолеть Мою божественную энергию, состоящую из трех гун материальной природы». Однако, когда слово майя употребляется в связи с приходом Кришны, подразумевается сострадание, или милосердие, которое Господь проявляет к Своим преданным и к падшим душам. Поскольку Господь всемогущ, Он может даровать освобождение любому, будь то грешник или благочестивый человек.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.24.58

йан майа-чештитам пумсах
стхитй-утпаттй-апйайайа хи
ануграхас тан-ниврттер
атма-лабхайа чешйате

Пословный перевод: 
йат — которое; майа-чештитам — движимое законами материальной природы, установленными Верховной Личностью Бога; пумсах — живых существ; стхити — для жизни; утпатти — для рождения; апйайайа — для гибели; хи — несомненно; ануграхах — сострадание; тат-ниврттех — прекращение повторяющихся рождений и смертей; атма-лабхайа — для возвращения домой, к Богу; ча — несомненно; ишйате — требуется (для этого существует мироздание).

Перевод: 
Поскольку Верховный Господь исполнен сострадания к живым существам, Он посредством Своей материальной энергии творит, сохраняет и разрушает космическое мироздание лишь для того, чтобы избавить живых существ от необходимости рождаться, умирать и вести материальное существование. Так Господь помогает им вернуться домой, в духовное царство.

Комментарий: 
Материалистичные люди иногда спрашивают нас, почему Бог устроил материальный мир таким образом, что жизнь в нем полна страданий. Несомненно, материальная вселенная создана для того, чтобы доставлять страдания обусловленным душам, частицам Верховной Личности Бога, и Господь Сам подтверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.7):

мамаивамшо джива-локе
джива-бхутах санатанах
манах шаштханиндрийани
пракрти-стхани каршати

«Живые существа в материальном мире есть Мои вечные отделенные частицы. Оказавшись в обусловленном состоянии, они вынуждены вести суровую борьбу с шестью чувствами, к числу которых относится ум». Все живые существа, как неотъемлемые частицы Верховной Личности Бога, подобны Ему в качественном отношении, но в количественном отношении между ними и Богом существует огромная разница, ибо Господь безграничен, а живое существо ограниченно. Соответственно, Господь обладает безграничной энергией наслаждения, а живое существо — ограниченной. ?нандамайо ’бхйасат (Веданта-сутра, 1.1.12) Поскольку и Господь, и живое существо по природе духовны, они хотят мирно наслаждаться, но, когда частица Верховной Личности Бога, к своему несчастью, пытается наслаждаться сама по себе, отдельно от Кришны, она попадает в материальный мир. Вначале она становится Брахмой, а потом постепенно опускается все ниже и ниже, пока не достигает уровня муравья или навозного червя. Это называется манах шаштханиндрийани пракрти-стхани каршати. Обусловленные живые существа ведут тяжелую борьбу за существование в этом мире, ибо они целиком находятся во власти материальной природы (пракртех крийаманани гунаих кармани сарвашах). Но поскольку знания живого существа ограниченны, ему кажется, что оно наслаждается окружающим миром. Манах шаштханиндрийани пракрти-стхани каршати. Хотя в действительности живое существо полностью подвластно материальной природе, ему кажется, что оно ни от кого не зависит (аханкара-вимудхатма картахам ити манйате). Эта болезнь не проходит даже тогда, когда оно встает на путь философского поиска истины и пытается раствориться в существовании Брахмана. ?рухйа крччхрена парам падам татах патантй адхах (Бхаг., 10.2.32). Даже достигнув парам падам, то есть слившись с безличным Брахманом, живое существо снова падает в материальный мир. Так оно ведет непрекращающуюся борьбу за существование. Видя это, Господь из сострадания к живым существам, нисходит в этот мир, чтобы дать им знание. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.7):

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

«Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты». Истинная дхарма всех живых существ — подчиниться воле Кришны, однако мятежное живое существо, пытающееся уподобиться Кришне, вместо того чтобы подчиниться Кришне, вовлекается в адхарму, борьбу за существование. Поэтому из сострадания к живым существам Кришна создает материальный мир, попав в который они могут понять свое вечное положение. «Бхагавад-гита» и другие ведические писания даются людям для того, чтобы, читая их, живое существо могло осознать свои отношения с Кришной. Ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах (Б.-г., 15.15). Все эти произведения ведической литературы предназначены для того, чтобы помочь людям понять свою природу, свое истинное положение и свои отношения с Верховной Личностью Бога. Это называется брахма-джиджнаса. Борьбу за существование ведут все обусловленные души, но человеческое тело предоставляет душе наилучшую возможность понять свое положение. Вот почему в этом стихе говорится: ануграхас тан-ниврттех — обусловленная душа должна вырваться из заколдованного круга рождений и смертей и обрести истинное знание. Такова цель сотворения материального мира.

Вселенная возникла отнюдь не сама по себе, как думают безбожники.

асатйам апратиштхам те
джагад ахур анишварам
апараспара-самбхутам
ким анйат кама-хаитукам

«Они говорят, что этот мир нереален, что у него нет основы, что нет Бога, который им управляет. Они заявляют, что мир возник из полового влечения и у него нет иной причины, кроме вожделения» (Б.-г., 16.8). Нечестивцы утверждают, что Бога нет и мироздание возникло по воле случая, подобно тому как рождается ребенок у женщины, которая случайно встретила мужчину. Но в действительности это совсем не так. Этот мир создан для того, чтобы живые существа могли пробудить в себе изначальное сознание, сознание Кришны, и вернуться домой, в духовный мир, где они будут абсолютно счастливы. В материальном мире обусловленная душа получает возможность удовлетворять свои чувства, но в то же время из ведических писаний она узнает, что в этом мире нет истинного счастья. Джанма-мртйу-джара-вйадхи-духкха- дошанударшанам (Б.-г., 13.9). Человек должен победить рождение и смерть. Поэтому каждый человек, воспользовавшись теми возможностями, которые предоставляет ему материальное мироздание, должен познать Кришну, понять свои отношения с Ним и вернуться домой, к Богу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.24.59

акшаухининам патибхир
асураир нрпа-ланчханаих
бхува акрамйаманайа
абхарайа кртодйамах
Пословный перевод: 
акшаухининам — царей, обладающих огромной военной мощью; патибхих — правителями; асураих — демонами (поскольку они без необходимости наращивают свою военную мощь); нрпа-ланчханаих — недостойными царского звания (хотя они и взяли государственную власть в свои руки); бхувах — Земли; акрамйаманайах — отягощенной демонами, готовящимися к нападению друг на друга; абхарайа — для облегчения (для уменьшения числа демонов, населяющих Землю); крта-удйамах — полный энтузиазма (уничтожить демонов, которые тратят все доходы государства на увеличение военной мощи).
Перевод: 
Хотя демоны, захватившие государственную власть, рядятся в одежды правителей, они не знают, в чем заключаются обязанности правительства. Поэтому по воле Господа эти демоны, накопившие огромную военную мощь, начинают сражаться друг с другом, тем самым устраняя лежащее на Земле бремя. Демоны накапливают военные силы по воле Всевышнего, который желает, чтобы их ряды поредели, а преданные могли совершенствоваться в сознании Кришны.
Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.8) говорится: паритранайа садхунам винашайа ча душкртам. Садху, преданные Господа, всегда стремятся проповедовать сознание Кришны, чтобы освободить обусловленные души от оков рождения и смерти. Но поскольку асуры, демоны, препятствуют распространению движения сознания Кришны, Кришна время от времени устраивает войны между асурами, которых интересует только накапливание военной мощи. Истинная обязанность правительства или царя заключается совсем не в том, чтобы без необходимости накапливать военные силы; правительство прежде всего должно следить за тем, чтобы подданные совершенствовались в сознании Кришны. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.13) Кришна говорит: чатур-варнйам майа срштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах — «В соответствии с тремя гунами материальной природы и связанной с ними деятельностью, Я разделил общество на четыре сословия». В обществе должно существовать сословие брахманов, совершенных людей, и им следует оказывать всяческую защиту. Намо брахманйа-девайа го-брахмана-хитайа ча. К брахманам и коровам Кришна особенно благоволит. Брахманы помогают людям помнить о Кришне, а коровы дают молоко, необходимое для того, чтобы поддерживать тело в гуне благости. Кшатрии и правительство должны руководствоваться советами брахманов. Вайшьям надлежит производить достаточное количество продуктов питания, а шудры, которые сами по себе не способны принести никаких благ, должны служить трем высшим сословиям (брахманам, кшатриям и вайшьям). Верховный Господь разделил общество на эти сословия, чтобы помочь обусловленным душам освободиться из материального плена и вернуться домой, к Богу. С той же самой целью Кришна приходит на землю (паритранайа садхунам винашайа ча душкртам).

Все люди должны постичь природу деяний Кришны (джанма карма ча ме дивйам). Тот, кто поймет, для чего Кришна приходит в этот мир и действует здесь, немедленно обретет освобождение. Кришна сотворил мироздание и приходит на землю прежде всего для того, чтобы даровать людям освобождение. Демоны всячески пытаются заставить людей тяжело трудиться, подобно ослам и верблюдам, тогда как преданные хотят научить людей думать о Кришне, чтобы научить их жить просто и мыслить возвышенно. Демоны создали многочисленные предприятия, на которых людям приходится тяжело трудиться днем и ночью, подобно животным, однако цель человеческой цивилизации заключается не в этом. Такую деятельность называют джагато ’хитах — от нее страдает все человечество. Кшайайа: она приносит одни разрушения. Тот, кто знает замысел Кришны, Верховной Личности Бога, должен серьезно отнестись к Движению сознания Кришны и присоединиться к нему. Человек не должен участвовать в угра-карме, или бессмысленной деятельности ради удовлетворения своих чувств. Нунам праматтах куруте викарма йад индрийа-притайа апрноти (Бхаг., 5.5.4). Люди стремятся к материальному счастью, просто чтобы испытать чувственные удовольствия. Майа-сукхайа бхарам удвахато вимудхан (Бхаг., 7.9.42). Поэтому их всех называют вимудхами, нечестивцами. Не понимая важности Движения сознания Кришны, они попусту тратят свои силы в погоне за призрачным счастьем и при этом обвиняют невинных преданных в попытке промыть другим мозги. Демоны могут без всяких на то оснований обвинять проповедников Движения сознания Кришны, но Кришна заставит противоборствующих демонов воевать друг с другом, и все их военные силы и они сами будут уничтожены в этом сражении.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 9.24.65

йасйананам макара-кундала-чару-карна-
бхраджат-капола-субхагам савиласа-хасам
нитйотсавам на татрпур дршибхих пибантйо
нарйо нараш ча мудитах купита нимеш ча

Пословный перевод: 
йасйа — которого; ананам — на лицо; макара-кундала-чару-карна — с серьгами в виде акул на прекрасных ушах; бхраджат — с пышно украшенным; капола — лбом; субхагам — затмевающее все богатства; са-виласа-хасам — украшенное радостной улыбкой; нитйа-утсавам — подобное нескончаемому празднику; на татрпух — не могли испытать удовлетворения; дршибхих — взглядами (на образ Господа); пибантйах — пьющие Его красоту глазами; нарйах — женщины Вриндавана; нарах — мужчины; ча — также; мудитах — полностью удовлетворенные; купитах — разгневанные; нимех — из-за моргания век, которое мешало им видеть Кришну; ча — также.

Перевод: 
Лицо Кришны украшают серьги в виде акул и другие драгоценности. Его уши безупречно прекрасны, щеки гладки, а улыбка пленяет каждого. Его образ — это праздник для глаз, поэтому преданные гневаются на творца за то, что моргание век мешает им беспрерывно видеть Кришну.

Комментарий: 
Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.3):

манушйанам сахасрешу
кашчид йатати сиддхайе
йататам апи сиддханам
кашчин мам ветти таттватах

«Из многих тысяч людей едва ли один стремится к совершенству, а из достигших совершенства едва ли один воистину познал Меня». Не поняв, кто такой Кришна, невозможно по достоинству оценить Его присутствие на земле. Из Бходжей, Вришни, Андхаков, Пандавов и других приближенных Господа ближе всех к Нему жители Вриндавана. Их отношения с Кришной описаны в данном стихе: нитйотсавам на татрпур дршибхих пибантйах. Жители Вриндавана, в особенности мальчики-пастушки, коровы и телята, гопи и родители Кришны, непрестанно созерцали прекрасный облик Кришны и никогда не пресыщались им. В этом стихе красота Господа Кришны названа нитья-утсавой, каждодневным праздником для глаз. Жители Вриндавана практически постоянно созерцали Кришну. А когда Кришна уходил с коровами и телятами на пастбище, гопи испытывали невыносимые страдания, думая о том, как нежные, словно лепестки лотоса, стопы Кришны, которые они боялись поставить себе на грудь, считая ее слишком твердой, ранят острые камни. При одной этой мысли гопи не могли сдержать слез, поэтому их считают самыми близкими подругами Кришны. Гопи не сводили глаз с Кришны, но иногда моргание век мешало им видеть Его, и они принимались проклинать за это творца, Господа Брахму. Таким образом, этот стих описывает красоту Кришны, и прежде всего красоту Его лица. Двадцать четвертая глава, завершающая Девятую песнь, дает некоторое представление о том, как прекрасен Кришна. Десятую песнь называют лицом Кришны. Всю «Шримад-Бхагавата-пурану» сравнивают с телом Кришны, а Десятую песнь — с Его лицом. Этот стих дает некоторое представление о красоте лица Кришны. Всегда видя перед собой улыбающееся лицо Кришны, Его щеки, орехи бетеля, которые Он жевал, и серьги в Его ушах, гопи испытывали неописуемое блаженство. Они не могли насытиться красотой лица Кришны и даже ругали творца за то, что он дал им веки, которые заслоняют от них Кришну. Иначе говоря, гопи любили красоту лица Кришны гораздо сильнее, чем Его друзья-пастушки и даже Яшода Мата, которая сама часто украшала Его лицо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.1.4

нивртта-таршаир упагийаманад
бхаваушадхач чхротра-мано-’бхирамат
ка уттамашлока-гунанувадат
пуман вираджйета вина пашугхнат
Пословный перевод: 
нивртта — побеждено; таршаих — теми, в ком вожделение или стремление к материальной деятельности; упагийаманат — от описываемого или воспеваемого; бхава-аушадхат — от лекарства, которое успешно излечивает болезнь материализма; шротра — для устного восприятия; манах — для ума; абхирамат — приятного; ках — какой; уттамашлока — Верховной Личности Бога; гуна-анувадат — от описания деяний; пуман — человек; вираджйета — отстранится; вина — кроме; пашу-гхнат — мясника, либо губителя собственной жизни.
Перевод: 
Верховную Личность Бога прославляют по парампаре, то есть учитель повествует о славе Господа своему ученику. Таким прославлением наслаждаются те, кого больше не привлекает ложное, временное прославление материального мироздания. Описания Господа — это единственное лекарство для обусловленной души, которая вынуждена снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Кто же перестанет слушать прославление Господа, кроме мясника или убийцы собственной души?
Комментарий: 
В Индии принято слушать рассказы о Кришне, содержащиеся в «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», чтобы таким образом исцелиться от недуга повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Даже в наши дни, хотя Индия и находится в плачевном состоянии, стоит объявить, что кто-то будет говорить о «Бхагавад- гите» или «Шримад-Бхагаватам», как люди тысячами собираются послушать. Но в данном стихе указывается, что рассказывать «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам» должны люди, полностью свободные от материальных желаний (нивртта-таршаих). Все обитатели материального мира, начиная с Брахмы и вплоть до крошечного муравья, полны материальных желаний: все жаждут чувственных наслаждений и потакают прихотям своих чувств. Однако, занимаясь этим, невозможно осознать всю ценность кришна- катхи в форме «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам».

Если мы слушаем, как Господа прославляют освобожденные души, это непременно избавит нас от рабства материальной деятельности, но, слушая, как «Шримад-Бхагаватам» рассказывают профессиональные чтецы, мы не получим реальной помощи на пути к освобождению. Кришна-катха очень проста. В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога. Он Сам объясняет это: маттах паратарам нанйат кинчид асти дхананджайа — «О Арджуна, нет истины превыше Меня» (Б.-г., 7.7). Просто поняв эту истину (что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога), можно стать освобожденной душой. Но, поскольку многие, особенно в наше время, склонны слушать «Бхагавад-гиту» в изложении недобросовестных людей, которые, вместо того чтобы просто передавать другим «Бхагавад-гиту», в угоду себе искажают ее, люди не получают от «Бхагавад-гиты» реальной пользы. Есть великие знатоки писаний, политики, философы и ученые, которые дают собственное, оскверненное, понимание смысла «Бхагавад-гиты», и люди слушают их, а слушать, как Верховную Личность Бога прославляет преданный, они не желают. Преданный — это тот, кто объясняет «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», делая это как служение Господу, а не из каких-либо других побуждений. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал нам слушать, как Господа прославляет осознавшая себя душа (бхагавата паро дийа бхагавата стхане). Если человек не ощутил себя душой и не усвоил науку сознания Кришны, начинающие преданные не должны слушать, как он рассказывает о Господе. Шрила Санатана Госвами строго запрещает это, приводя следующую цитату из «Падма-пураны»:

аваишнава-мукходгирнам
путам хари-катхамртам
шраванам наива картавйам
сарпоччхиштам йатха пайах

Нельзя слушать человека, который ведет себя не так, как подобает вайшнаву. Вайшнав — нивритта-тришна: у него нет материальных целей, единственная цель, которую он преследует, — это проповедовать сознание Кришны. Так называемые знатоки писаний, философы и политики, пользуясь авторитетом «Бхагавад-гиты», искажают ее смысл в своих целях. Поэтому в данном стихе содержится предостережение: декламировать кришна-катху должен только нивритта-тришна. Шукадева Госвами — идеальный рассказчик «Шримад-Бхагаватам», а Махараджа Парикшит, который оставил свое царство и семью, чтобы подготовиться к смерти, — идеальный слушатель «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Настоящий рассказчик «Шримад-Бхагаватам» дает именно то лекарство (бхаваушадхи), которое способно исцелить обусловленные души. Поэтому Движение сознания Кришны пытается подготовить настоящих проповедников, которые будут рассказывать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и «Бхагавад-гиту» по всему миру так, чтобы жители всех уголков Земли могли получить благо от этого Движения и таким образом избавились от тройственных мучений материального бытия.

Наставления «Бхагавад-гиты» и содержащиеся в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» описания доставляют тому, кто внимает им, такое удовольствие, что практически любой человек, испытывающий тройственные мучения материального бытия, захочет слушать о славе Господа, воспетой в этих книгах, и таким образом приближаться к освобождению. Но есть две категории людей, у которых никогда не возникнет желания слушать философию «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: это те, кто полон решимости покончить с собой, и те, кто полон решимости убивать коров и других животных ради удовлетворения своего языка. Хотя они могут делать вид, что слушают «Шримад-Бхагаватам» на бхагавата-саптахе, такое слушание — всего лишь очередное изобретение карми, не получающих от этих спектаклей никакой пользы. Важную роль в этой связи играет слово пашу-гхнат. Пашу-гхна означает «мясник». Тем, кого привлекает ритуальная деятельность, направленная на достижение высших планет, приходится совершать жертвоприношения (ягьи), которые связаны с убиением животных. Господь Будда отверг авторитет Вед, ибо его миссия состояла в том, чтобы прекратить принесение в жертву животных, которое относится к числу ритуалов, рекомендованных в Ведах.

ниндаси йаджна-видхер ахаха шрути-джатам
са-дайа-хрдайа даршита-пашу-гхатам
кешава дхрта-буддха-шарира джайа джагадиша харе

Гита-говинда

Хотя при совершении ведических ритуалов допускается заклание животных, людей, которые ради таких ритуалов убивают животных, считают мясниками. Мясников не может интересовать сознание Кришны, поскольку они пребывают в плену материальной иллюзии. Единственное, что их интересует, — это создание удобств для своего смертного тела.

бхогаишварйа-прасактанам
тайапахрта-четасам
вйавасайатмика буддхих
самадхау на видхийате

«Тем, кто слишком привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и материальному богатству и чей ум из-за этого все время пребывает в заблуждении, не хватает решимости посвятить себя преданному служению Верховному Господу» (Б.-г., 2.44). Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит:

манушйа-джанама паийа,

радха-кршна на бхаджийа,
джанийа шунийа виша кхаину

Любой, кто не обладает сознанием Кришны и, стало быть, не служит Господу, — тоже пашу-гхна, ибо он сознательно пьет яд. Такого человека не может интересовать кришна-катха, потому что он все еще стремится к материальным чувственным удовольствиям: он не нивритта-тришна. В шастрах сказано: траиваргикас те пуруша вимукха хари-медхасах. Те, кого интересует три-варга, то есть дхарма, артха и кама, соблюдают предписания религии с целью достичь такого материального положения, при котором у них будет больше возможностей для удовлетворения своих чувств. Такие люди убивают себя, сознательно оставаясь в круговороте рождения и смерти. Их не может заинтересовать сознание Кришны.

Для того чтобы состоялась кришна-катха, требуются говорящий и слушающий, и оба они будут интересоваться сознанием Кришны только в том случае, если их больше не интересуют материальные темы. Можно на реальных примерах увидеть, как это умонастроение само собой развивается в тех, кто обрел сознание Кришны. Хотя члены Движения сознания Кришны — это, как правило, совсем молодые люди, они больше не читают материалистические газеты, журналы и т. д., поскольку их перестали интересовать такие темы (нивртта-таршаих). Они полностью отказались от телесных представлений о жизни. Когда речь идет об Уттамашлоке, Верховной Личности Бога, духовный учитель говорит, а ученик внимательно слушает. Оба они должны быть свободны от материальных желаний — иначе их не будут интересовать темы, связанные с сознанием Кришны. Духовному учителю и ученику не требуется изучать ничего, кроме Кришны, потому что, просто постигая Кришну и рассказывая другим о Кришне, человек обретает совершенное знание (йасмин виджнате сарвам эвам виджнатам бхавати). Господь пребывает в сердце каждого, и по Его милости преданный лично получает наставления от Самого Господа, который говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15):

сарвасйа чахам хрди саннивишто
маттах смртир джнанам апоханам ча
ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйо
веданта-крд веда-вид эва чахам

«Я пребываю в сердце каждого живого существа, и от Меня исходят память, знание и забвение. Цель всех Вед — постичь Меня. Я — истинный составитель „Веданты“ и знаток всех Вед». Сознание Кришны — это настолько возвышенное состояние, что тот, кто под руководством духовного учителя в совершенстве развил в себе сознание Кришны, становится полностью счастлив, читая хари-катху, содержащуюся в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», «Бхагавад-гите» и аналогичных произведениях ведической литературы. И если просто говорить о Кришне — огромное удовольствие, можно только представить себе, какое счастье испытывают те, кто служит Кришне.

Когда освобожденный духовный учитель рассказывает кришна- катху своему ученику, другие, пользуясь случаем, тоже иногда слушают его рассказ и получают от этого пользу. Эти повествования — лекарство от повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Пребывание в круговороте рождений и смертей, когда живое существо снова и снова получает различные тела, называется бхавой или бхава-рогой. Любой, кто слушает кришна-катху, сознательно или несознательно, непременно излечится от бхава-роги, болезни рождения и смерти. Поэтому кришна-катху называют бхаваушадхой — лекарством от повторения рождения и смерти. Карми, то есть те, кто привязан к материальным чувственным наслаждениям, как правило, не способны отказаться от своих материальных желаний, но кришна-катха — настолько сильное лекарство, что, если побудить человека слушать кришна-киртан, он обязательно избавится от болезни материализма. Практический пример — Махараджа Дхрува, который, завершив свою тапасью, был полностью удовлетворен. Когда Господь захотел дать Дхруве благословения, Дхрува отказался от них. Свамин кртартхо ’сми варам на йаче. Он сказал: «О Господь, я полностью удовлетворен. Я не прошу у Тебя никаких благословений, позволяющих удовлетворять желания материальных чувств». И мы видим, что даже молодые участники и участницы Движения сознания Кришны отказываются от своих давних дурных привычек: беспорядочных половых отношений, пристрастия к мясу, наркотикам и азартным играм. Сознание Кришны обладает такой силой, что приносит им полное удовлетворение, и потому их перестают привлекать материальные чувственные удовольствия.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.1.5-7

питамаха ме самаре ’маранджайаир
девавратадйатиратхаис тимингилаих
дуратйайам каурава-саинйа-сагарам
кртватаран ватса-падам сма йат-плавах
драунй-астра-виплуштам идам мад-ангам
сантана-биджам куру-пандаванам
джугопа кукшим гата атта-чакро
матуш ча ме йах шаранам гатайах
вирйани тасйакхила-деха-бхаджам
антар бахих пуруша-кала-рупаих
прайаччхато мртйум утамртам ча
майа-манушйасйа вадасва видван

Пословный перевод: 
питамахах — (мои) деды, пятеро Пандавов (Юдхиштхира, Бхима, Арджуна, Накула и Сахадева); ме — мои; самаре — в битве (на поле Курукшетра); амарам-джайаих — с воинами, способными побеждать полубогов; деваврата-адйа — Бхишмадевой и другими; атиратхаих — с великими военачальниками; тимингилаих — с теми, кто подобны огромной рыбе тимингила, которая запросто съедает больших акул; дуратйайам — трудноодолимое; каурава- саинйа-сагарам — войско Кауравов, сравнимое с океаном; кртва — поняв; атаран — пересекли; ватса-падам — (как) крошечный след теленка; сма — в прошлом; йат-плавах — лотосные стопы Кришны, которые являются кораблем, убежищем; драуни — Ашваттхамы; астра — брахмастрой; виплуштам — атакованное и сожженное; идам — это; мат-ангам — мое тело; сантана-биджам — единственное оставшееся семя, последний представитель рода; куру- пандаванам — Кауравов и Пандавов (потому что я был единственным из их потомков, оставшимся в живых после битвы на Курукшетре); джугопа — защитил; кукшим — в чрево; гатах — вошедший; атта-чакрах — тот, кто держит в руке диск; матух — матери; ча — также; ме — моей; йах — который (Господь); шаранам — в убежище; гатайах — пришедшей; вирйани — прославление трансцендентных достоинств; тасйа — Его (Верховной Личности Бога); акхила-деха-бхаджам — всех живых существ, воплощенных в материальных телах; антах бахих — внутри и снаружи; пуруша — Верховной Личности; кала-рупаих — образами вечного времени; прайаччхатах — дающего; мртйум — смерть; ута — так (говорится); амртам ча — и вечную жизнь; майа-манушйасйа — Господа, который посредством Своей энергии явился в образе обыкновенного человека; вадасва — поведай же; видван — о многомудрый рассказчик (Шукадева Госвами).

Перевод: 
Взойдя на корабль лотосных стоп Кришны, мой дед Арджуна и его братья благополучно пересекли поле битвы Курукшетра. Это поле было подобно океану, в котором их вполне могли проглотить огромные рыбы — великие полководцы, такие как Бхишмадева. По милости Господа Кришны мои деды пересекли этот бурный океан так же легко, как человек перешагивает через след от копыта теленка. Благодаря тому, что моя мать укрылась под сенью лотосных стоп Господа Кришны, Господь, держа в руке Сударшану-чакру, вошел в ее чрево и спас мое тело — тело единственного оставшегося в живых потомка Куру и Пандавов, которое было почти уничтожено жаром оружия Ашваттхамы. Господь Шри Кришна, который посредством Своей энергии принял формы вечного времени, то есть явил Себя в образе Параматмы и вират-рупы, внутри и вовне всех живых существ, находившихся в материальных телах, дал каждому из них освобождение, даровав им либо жестокую смерть, либо сохранив жизнь. Просвети же меня, поведай о Его божественных качествах.

Комментарий: 
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.14.58) сказано:

самашрита йе пада-паллава-плавам
махат-падам пунйа-йашо мурарех
бхавамбудхир ватса-падам парам падам
падам падам йад випадам на тешам

«Для того, кто взошел на корабль лотосных стоп Господа, являющегося прибежищем всего мироздания и славящегося под именем Мурари, „враг демона Муры“, океан материального мира подобен лужице в следе от копыта теленка. Цель такого человека — парам падам, Вайкунтха, место, где нет материальных страданий, а не то место, где на каждом шагу нас подстерегает опасность».

Того, кто находит прибежище под сенью лотосных стоп Господа Кришны, Господь сразу берет под Свое покровительство. В «Бхагавад-гите» (18.66) Господь обещает: ахам твам сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах — «Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не страшись ничего». Приняв покровительство Господа Кришны, человек обретает самую надежную защиту. И, поскольку Пандавы укрылись под сенью лотосных стоп Кришны, все они были в безопасности во время битвы на Курукшетре. Поэтому Махараджа Парикшит в последние дни своей жизни считал своим долгом думать о Кришне. Таков результат практики сознания Кришны: анте нарайана-смртих. Если в момент смерти человек в состоянии помнить о Кришне, значит, его жизнь была прожита не зря. Махараджа Парикшит был многим обязан Кришне и потому принял самое разумное решение: в последние дни своей жизни думать о Кришне постоянно. Кришна спас Пандавов, дедов Махараджи Парикшита, на поле битвы Курукшетра, и Кришна же спас самого Махараджу Парикшита от брахмастры Ашваттхамы. Кришна был для семьи Пандавов другом и Богом, которому они поклонялись. Помимо того, что Господь Кришна лично общался с Пандавами, Он — Сверхдуша всех живых существ, и Он дарует освобождение каждому, даже тем, кто не является чистым преданным. Например, Камса вовсе не был преданным, но Кришна, убив Камсу, даровал ему спасение. Сознание Кришны приносит благо любому, и чистым преданным, и непреданным. Таково величие сознания Кришны. Как же, зная об этом, не искать убежища у лотосных стоп Кришны? В данном стихе Кришна назван майа- манушйа, потому что облик, в котором Он нисходит в этот мир, в точности напоминает человеческий. Кришну, в отличие от карми, то есть обыкновенных живых существ, ничто не вынуждает приходить сюда: Он появляется в материальном мире посредством Своей внутренней энергии (самбхавамй атма-майайа) только из милости к падшим обусловленным душам. Кришна всегда пребывает в Своем изначальном состоянии, будучи сач-чид-ананда-виграхой, и любой, кто служит Ему, тоже возвращается в свое изначальное, духовное состояние (сварупена вйавастхитих). Это и есть высшее совершенство человеческой жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.18

тато джаган-мангалам ачйутамшам
самахитам шура-сутена деви
дадхара сарватмакам атма-бхутам
каштха йатхананда-карам манастах

Пословный перевод: 
татах — затем; джагат-мангалам — благо для всех живых существ во всех вселенных мироздания; ачйута-амшам — Верховный Господь, всегда обладающий шестью совершенствами, каждое из которых присуще всем Его всемогущим экспансиям; самахитам — полностью перенесенный; шура-сутена — Васудевой, сыном Шурасены; деви — Деваки-деви; дадхара — понесла; сарва-атмакам — Высшую Душу всех и каждого; атма-бхутам — причину всех причин; каштха — восток; йатха — как; ананда-карам — исполненную блаженства (луну); манастах — в уме.

Перевод: 
Затем Верховный Господь, исполненный божественных совершенств и дарующий благо всему мирозданию, был вместе со Своими всемогущими экспансиями перемещен из ума Васудевы в ум Деваки. Получив таким образом посвящение от Васудевы, Деваки стала очень красивой, ибо носила в сердце своем Господа Кришну, изначальное сознание каждого и причину всех причин. Так становится прекрасным восток, несущий восходящую луну.

Комментарий: 
Слово манастах, употребленное в данном стихе, указывает на то, что Верховный Господь был перенесена из ума, то есть сердца, Васудевы в сердце Деваки. Следует обратить особое внимание на то, что Господь был перемещен в Деваки не так, как это обычно происходит у людей, а посредством дикши, посвящения. Иначе говоря, этот стих указывает на важность получения посвящения. Не получив посвящения от подлинного учителя, который всегда носит в своем сердце Верховную Личность Бога, человек не сможет обрести силу, необходимую для того, чтобы носить Верховного Господа в собственном сердце.

Слово ачйутамшам употреблено в этом стихе потому, что Всевышний есть шад-аишварйа-пурна, то есть Он в полной мере обладает такими совершенствами, как богатство, сила, слава, знание, красота и самоотречение. Верховный Господь никогда не расстается со Своими личными совершенствами. Как сказано в «Брахма-самхите» (5.39), рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан: Господь всегда пребывает вместе со всеми Своими полными воплощениями; Рамой, Нрисимхой и Варахой. Итак, слово ачйутамшам использовано здесь для того, чтобы подчеркнуть, что Господь всегда вмещает в Себя Свои полные экспансии и совершенства. Не надо сосредоточивать свои мысли на Господе искусственно, как это делают йоги. Дхйанавастхита-тад-гатена манаса пашйанти йам йогинах (Бхаг., 12.13.1). Йоги медитируют на Верховную Личность. Но преданный понимает, что Господь уже присутствует здесь, нужно только пробудить Его присутствие посредством посвящения от истинного духовного учителя. Господу не требовалось жить в чреве Деваки: Его присутствия в глубине ее сердца было достаточно, чтобы она могла носить Его. Никто не должен считать, что Васудева зачал Кришну в чреве Деваки и что она носила этого ребенка во чреве.

Храня в своем сердце Верховную Личность Бога, Васудева был подобен сияющему солнцу, яркие палящие лучи которого невыносимы для обыкновенных людей. Образ Господа, находившийся в чистом, ничем не оскверненном сердце Васудевы, неотличен от изначальной формы Кришны. Появление образа Кришны где бы то ни было, особенно в сердце, называется дхамой. Слово дхама относится не только к образу Кришны, но к Его имени, форме, качествам и окружению. Все это проявляется одновременно.

Таким образом, вечный образ Верховного Господа со всеми Его энергиями был перенесен из ума Васудевы в ум Деваки, подобно тому как лучи заходящего солнца переносятся к полной луне, которая восходит на востоке.

Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, вошел в тело Деваки из тела Васудевы. Он не подчиняется законам, которым должны подчиняться обыкновенные живые существа. Если Кришна присутствует где-то, значит, там же находятся и все Его полные экспансии, такие как Нараяна, и Его воплощения: Господь Нрисимха, Вараха и другие, и Они не подвержены влиянию условий материального бытия. Так Деваки стала обителью единого Верховного Господа, который не имеет Себе равных и является причиной мироздания. Деваки стала обителью Абсолютной Истины, но, поскольку Деваки находилась в доме Камсы, она была подобна скрытому от глаз огню или не по назначению используемому знанию. Когда пламя скрыто стенками горшка или кувшина, в котором его держат, трудно увидеть лучи этого пламени, способные озарить все вокруг. Подобно этому, знание, когда оно применяется неправильно и не приносит людям пользу, не особенно ценится. Из-за того что Деваки была заточена в стенах дворца Камсы, никто не мог увидеть духовную красоту, которую она обрела, нося в себе Верховную Личность Бога.

Комментируя этот стих, Шри Вирарагхава Ачарья пишет: васудева-деваки-джатхарайор хрдайайор бхагаватах самбандхах. Связь между Васудевой и Деваки, посредством которой Верховный Господь вошел в лоно Деваки из сердца Васудевы, осуществлялась на уровне сердец.

ШБ 10.2.19

са деваки сарва-джаган-ниваса-
ниваса-бхута нитарам на редже
бходжендра-гехе ’гни-шикхева руддха
сарасвати джнана-кхале йатха сати

Пословный перевод: 
са деваки — та Девакидеви; сарва-джагат-ниваса — Верховной Личности Бога, хранителя всех вселенных (мат-стхани сарва- бхутани); ниваса-бхута — та, чье лоно стало жилищем (Деваки); нитарам — целиком; на — не; редже — озарилась; бходжендра-гехе — в доме Камсы; агни-шикха ива — как язык пламени; руддха — скрытое; сарасвати — знание; джнана-кхале — в гьяна-кхале, то есть в человеке, который обладает знанием, но не может его распространять; йатха — как; сати — являющаяся.

Перевод: 
И Деваки носила Верховную Личность Бога, причину всех причин, основу всего космоса, однако, заточенная в доме Камсы, Деваки была подобна пламени, скрытому стенками горшка, или человеку, который обладает знанием, но не может поделиться им на благо других людей.

Комментарий: 
Очень важную роль в этом стихе играет слово джнана-кхала. Знание следует распространять. Хотя люди и так уже накопили много научных сведений, всякий раз, когда ученым или философам открывается некая истина, они пытаются оповестить о ней весь мир, иначе это знание постепенно утрачивает свою актуальность и никому не приносит пользы. У Индии есть знание, содержащееся в «Бхагавад-гите», но, к сожалению, по той или иной причине это возвышенное знание, наука о Боге, оставалось недоступным людям других стран, хотя оно предназначено для всего человечества. Поэтому Сам Кришна явился в облике Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и велел всем индийцам распространять учение «Бхагавад-гиты» повсюду в мире.

йаре декха, таре каха ‘кршна’-упадеша
амара аджнайа гуру хана тара’ эи деша

«Призывай каждого следовать наставлениям Господа Шри Кришны, изложенным в „Бхагавад-гите“ и „Шримад-Бхагаватам“, и таким образом стань духовным учителем и постарайся освободить всех, кто живет на этой земле» (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 7.128). Хотя у Индии есть возвышенное знание — «Бхагавад-гита», — индийцы не распространяли его, то есть не выполняли свою прямую обязанность. Вот почему было основано Движение сознания Кришны, цель которого — проповедовать учение «Бхагавад-гиты» как оно есть, без искажений. Прежде некоторые пытались распространить это учение, однако они искажали его смысл и шли на компромиссы с мирским знанием. Но сейчас Движение сознания Кришны, не идя ни на какие компромиссы, распространяет «Бхагавад-гиту» такой, как она есть, и люди получают от этого благо: в них пробуждается сознание Кришны и они становятся преданными Господа Кришны. Это значит, что началось подлинное распространение знания, которое не только принесет пользу всему миру, но и умножит в глазах человечества славу Индии. Камса пытался заточить сознание Кришны в своем доме (бходжендра-гехе). Это привело к тому, что Камса со всеми его богатствами был уничтожен. Аналогичным образом, беспринципные индийские руководители душили истинное знание «Бхагавад-гиты», и это вело к тому, что культура Индии и знание о Всевышнем были практически утрачены. Но сейчас сознание Кришны распространяется, и значит, совершается попытка применить знание «Бхагавад-гиты» надлежащим образом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.20

там викшйа камсах прабхайаджитантарам
вирочайантим бхаванам шучи-смитам
ахаиша ме прана-харо харир гухам
дхрувам шрито йан на пурейам идрши

Пословный перевод: 
там — ее (Деваки); викшйа — увидев; камсах — Камса, ее брат; прабхайа — с (ее) возросшей красотой и влиянием на окружающих; аджита-антарам — ту, внутри которой находился Аджита, Верховная Личность Бога, Вишну; вирочайантим — озаряющую; бхаванам — дом; шучи-смитам — улыбающуюся и сияющую; аха — сказал (себе); эшах — этот (Верховный Господь); ме — мой; прана- харах — тот, кто отнимет (у меня) жизнь; харих — Господь Вишну; гухам — во чрево Деваки; дхрувам — несомненно; шритах — вошедший; йат — потому что; на — не; пура — раньше; ийам — она (Деваки); идрши — такая.

Перевод: 
Благодаря тому что в ее лоне находилась Верховная Личность Бога, Деваки озаряла всю атмосферу того места, где ее держали под стражей. Видя свою ликующую, чистую, улыбающуюся сестру, Камса подумал: «Верховный Господь, Вишну, который сейчас находится внутри ее, убьет меня. Раньше Деваки никогда не была такой сияющей и ликующей».

Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.7) Господь говорит:

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

«Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты». В наше время, в настоящий момент, люди вопиющим образом нарушают свой долг. Человеческая жизнь предназначена для постижения Бога, но, к сожалению, в материалистической цивилизации все внимание уделяется органам чувств, но отсутствует знание о жизненной силе, находящейся в теле. В «Бхагавад-гите» ясно сказано (дехино ’смин йатха дехе), что в теле находится его владелец, жизненная сила, которая важнее, чем само тело. Однако люди настолько деградировали, что, вместо того чтобы постигать жизненную силу, находящуюся в теле, они занимаются исключительно внешними вещами. Это значит, что люди не исполняют свой долг. Поэтому Кришна вошел в лоно Движения сознания Кришны. Неудивительно, что люди, подобные Камсе, очень боятся этого Движения и всячески пытаются его остановить, особенно в странах Запада. Один политик как-то заметил, что Движение сознания Кришны распространяется, словно эпидемия, и что если его не остановить сейчас, то в ближайшие десять лет оно может захватить государственную власть. Движение сознания Кришны, безусловно, обладает необходимой для этого силой. Как утверждают авторитеты, в век Кали Кришна приходит в этот мир в образе Харе Кришна маха-мантры: кали-кале нама-рупе кршна-аватара (Ч.-ч., Ади, 17.22). Движение сознания Кришны распространяется по всему миру, как лесной пожар, и оно будет продолжать распространяться. Люди, подобные Камсе, очень напуганы развитием этого Движения и его популярностью среди молодежи, но как сам Камса не смог убить Кришну, так и преемники Камсы не смогут остановить Движение сознания Кришны. Оно будет расти и шириться при условии, что его лидеры будут твердо следовать регулирующим принципам сознания Кришны и, самое главное, каждый день повторять мантру Харе Кришна.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.26

сатйа-вратам сатйа-парам три-сатйам
сатйасйа йоним нихитам ча сатйе
сатйасйа сатйам рта-сатйа-нетрам
сатйатмакам твам шаранам прапаннах

Пословный перевод: 
сатйа-вратам — к Господу, Личности Бога, который никогда не нарушает Своего обета*; сатйа-парам — к тому, который является Абсолютной Истиной (как сказано в начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам», сатйам парам дхимахи); три-сатйам — к тому, кто всегда присутствует как Абсолютная Истина: и до создания материального космоса, и во время его поддержания, и даже после его уничтожения; сатйасйа — всех относительных истин, которые являются эманациями Абсолютной Истины, Кришны; йоним — к причине; нихитам — к тому, кто вошел**; ча — и; сатйе — в факторы возникновения материального мира (то есть в пять первоэлементов: землю, воду, огонь, воздух и эфир); сатйасйа — всего, что признается истиной; сатйам — к Господу, являющемуся изначальной истиной; рта-сатйа-нетрам — к тому, кто есть источник любой благой истины (сунетрам); сатйа-атмакам — к тому, в ком все, относящееся к Нему, суть истина (сад-чид-ананда: Его тело — истина, Его знание — истина, и Его удовольствие — истина); твам — к Тебе, о Господь; шаранам — в высшее прибежище; прапаннах — пришедшие под Твое покровительство.

Перевод: 
Полубоги молились так: О Господь, Ты никогда не нарушаешь Своих обетов, которые всегда совершенны, ибо все Твои решения безупречно правильны и никто не может воспрепятствовать их осуществлению. Ты присутствуешь на всех трех стадиях космического проявления, то есть при создании, при поддержании и при уничтожении материального мира, и потому Ты — Высшая Истина. Только тот, кто никогда не отступает от истины, способен снискать Твою милость — для лицемеров она недостижима. Поскольку Ты — действующее начало, подлинная суть всех составляющих мироздания, Тебя называют антарьями, внутренней силой. Ты ко всем относишься одинаково, и Твои наставления даны для всех, на все времена. Ты — источник всякой истины. Поэтому мы склоняемся перед Тобой и вверяем себя Тебе. Будь же милостив, защити нас.

Комментарий: 
* Обеты Господа: йада йада хи дхармасйа гланир бхавати бхарата абхйуттханам адхармасйа тадатманам срджамй ахам (Б.-г., 4.7). Чтобы сдержать Свое слово, Господь пришел в этот мир.

** Господь входит во все, даже в атом: андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам (Б.-с., 5.35). Поэтому Его называют антарьями, внутренней силой.

Полубоги, то есть преданные, прекрасно знают, что истинной сутью всего, в материальном мире или в духовном, является Верховная Личность Бога. Поэтому «Шримад-Бхагаватам» начинается со слов ом намо бхагавате васудевайа… сатйам парам дхимахи. Васудева, Кришна, — это парам сатйам, Высшая Истина. Высшая Истина провозглашает, что приблизиться к Ней, познать Высшую Истину, можно только с помощью высшего метода: бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах (Б.-г., 18.55). Бхакти, преданное служение, — это единственный способ постичь Абсолютную Истину. Поэтому полубоги, ища покровительства, вверяют себя Высшей Истине, а не относительной истине. Есть люди, которые поклоняются различным полубогам, однако Высшая Истина, Кришна, провозглашает в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.23): антават ту пхалам тешам тад бхаватй алпа-медхасам — «Недалекие люди поклоняются полубогам, но плоды их поклонения скудны и преходящи». В течение какого-то ограниченного времени поклонение полубогам может приносить человеку пользу, однако плоды такого поклонения преходящи (антават). Материальный мир не вечен, полубоги не вечны, и благословения, полученные от полубогов, тоже не вечны, тогда как живое существо вечно (нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам). Поэтому каждому живому существу следует искать вечное, а не преходящее, счастье. Слова сатйам парам дхимахи указывают на то, что человек должен искать Абсолютную Истину, а не относительную истину.

Молясь Верховной Личности Бога, Нрисимхадеве, Махараджа Прахлада сказал:

баласйа неха шаранам питарау нрсимха
нартасйа чагадам уданвати маджджато наух

Принято считать, что ребенка защищают его родители, однако на самом деле это не так. Подлинный защитник — это Верховная Личность Бога.

таптасйа тат-пративидхир йа иханджасештас
тавад вибхо тану-бхртам твад-упекшитанам

Бхаг., 7.9.19

Если о них не позаботится Верховная Личность Бога, то и ребенок, несмотря на присутствие своих родителей, будет страдать, и больной человек, какие бы врачи за ним ни ухаживали, умрет. Поскольку в материальном мире идет постоянная борьба за существование, люди изобрели много средств защитить себя, но, если Верховная Личность Бога отвергнет эти средства, пользы от них не будет. Понимая это, полубоги говорят: сатйатмакам твам шаранам прапаннах — «По-настоящему защитить способен только Ты, о Господь, поэтому мы вручаем себя Тебе».

Господь требует, чтобы живые существа предались Ему (сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа), более того, Он говорит:

сакрд эва прапанно йас
тавасмити ча йачате
абхайам сарвада тасмаи
дадамй этад вратам мама

«Того, кто искренне предается Мне, говоря: „Господь мой, с этого дня я целиком вверяю себя Тебе“, Я всегда защищаю. Это Моя клятва» (Рамаяна, Юддха-канда, 18.33). Полубоги вознесли молитвы Верховному Господу, потому что Он явился в лоне Своей преданной, Деваки, чтобы защитить всех преданных, которых притесняли Камса и его приспешники. Это значит, что Господь действует как сатья-врата. Защита, которую могут дать полубоги, не идет ни в какое сравнение с защитой Верховной Личности Бога. Говорится, что Равана был великим преданным Господа Шивы, но, когда Господь Рамачандра пришел убить его, Господь Шива не смог защитить Равану.

Итак, Господь Брахма и Господь Шива, сопровождаемые великими мудрецами, такими как Нарада, и многими другими полубогами, незримо появились в доме Камсы. Они стали возносить Верховной Личности Бога дивные молитвы, которые доставляют преданным большое удовольствие и даруют исполнение всех желаний, связанных со служением Господу. Вначале они сказали, что Господь верен Своему слову. Как утверждается в «Бхагавад-гите», Господь приходит в материальный мир, чтобы защитить праведников и сокрушить нечестивых. Таков Его обет. Полубоги поняли, что Господь поселился в лоне Деваки, чтобы исполнить этот обет. Очень обрадованные тем, что Господь явился исполнить Свою миссию, они обратились к Нему, назвав Его сатйам парам, Высшей Абсолютной Истиной.

Все ищут истину. Таков философский подход к жизни. Полубоги сообщают нам, что Высшая Абсолютная Истина — это Кришна. Тот, кто полностью развил в себе сознание Кришны, способен постичь Абсолютную Истину. Кришна — это Абсолютная Истина. Относительные истины не являются истиной во всех трех фазах вечного времени. Время делится на прошлое, настоящее и будущее. Кришна — Истина всегда: и в прошлом, и в настоящем, и в будущем. В материальном мире все подвластно высшему времени, которое принимает форму прошлого, настоящего и будущего. Но Кришна существовал еще до создания материального мира, и, после того как этот мир создан, он пребывает в Кришне. И Кришна останется, когда всему сотворенному приходит конец. Поэтому Он — Абсолютная Истина и остается ею при любых обстоятельствах. Если есть в материальном мире какая-то истина, она исходит от Высшей Истины, Кришны. Если есть в материальном мире какое-то богатство, источником этого богатства является Кришна. Если есть в материальном мире слава, причина этой славы — Кришна. Если есть в материальном мире какая-либо сила, причина этой силы — Кришна. Если есть в материальном мире какая-то мудрость и ученость, причина этой мудрости и учености — Кришна. Иначе говоря, Кришна является источником всех относительных истин.

Вот почему преданные вслед за Господом Брахмой молятся: говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами. Так они поклоняются ади-пуруше, высшей истине, Говинде. Везде и всюду, чтобы совершить что-либо, нужны: джнана-бала-крийа — знание, сила и деятельность. Без достаточного знания, силы и деятельности невозможно ни в чем добиться успеха. Стало быть, тому, кто хочет во всем добиваться успеха, необходимы эти три вещи. В Ведах (Шветашватара-упанишад, 6.8) о Верховной Личности Бога сказано:

на тасйа карйам каранам ча видйате
на тат самаш чабхйадхикаш ча дршйате
парасйа шактир вивидхаива шруйате
свабхавики джнана-бала-крийа ча

Верховному Господу не требуется делать что-либо Самому, ибо Он обладает такими энергиями, что любые Его желания будут совершенным образом выполнены благодаря Его власти над материальной природой (свабхавики джнана-бала-крийа ча). Подобно этому, тем, кто служит Господу, не надо бороться за существование. У преданных, полностью посвятивших себя распространению сознания Кришны — а это больше десяти тысяч мужчин и женщин в самых разных странах мира, — нет постоянной работы, однако мы видим, что они прекрасно обеспечены. Господь говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.22):

ананйаш чинтайанто мам
йе джанах парйупасате
тешам нитйабхийуктанам
йога-кшемам вахамй ахам

«Но тем, кто всегда поклоняется Мне с безраздельной преданностью, сосредоточив свой ум на Моем духовном образе, Я даю то, чего им недостает, и сохраняю то, что у них есть». Преданные не беспокоятся о том, что с ними будет, где они будут жить или что они будут есть, ибо им все дает Верховный Господь, который пообещал: каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати — «О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет» (Б.-г., 9.31). Итак, с любой точки зрения, при любых обстоятельствах надо полностью вверить себя заботам Верховной Личности Бога — тогда о борьбе за существование можно будет забыть. Глубокое объяснение этого стиха дает Шрипада Мадхвачарья, который приводит следующую цитату из «Тантра-бхагаваты»:

сач-чхабда уттамам бруйад
анандантити ваи вадет
йетиджнанам самуддиштам
пурнананда-дршис татах

сатйа шабдодитам тадрг-
рупам нитйам йато харех
сатйа-вратас тато вишнух
садбхутатрайам учйате

тйам тад-анйат самуддиштам
тат-паратват ту тат-парах
веда-мукхйартха-рупатват
три-сатйо бхагаван харих

сатйасйа чоттамананда-
джнанадартватах сада
сатйасйа сатйо бхагаван
сатйастхо джагати стхитах

джаганнетртватах сатйа-
нета вишнух пракиртитах
аттртвач ча тад-аданат
сатйаттйа чочйате вибхух*<$F>

* «Слово сат относится к наивысшему. Оно, несомненно, означает „они радуются“. А слог йа указывает на сознание, восприятие, исполненному блаженства».
«Хари обладает вечной формой, которую описывает слово сатйа, поэтому с трех точек зрения правильно называть Вишну Сатьявратой».
«Говорится, что слово тйам (в са-тйам) означает „отличное от того“. Так как Он возвышается над тем (материальным мирозданием), Его называют тат-парам, „запредельным тому“. Господь Хари является олицетворением сути Вед, поэтому Его называют „Истиной трех Вед“ (три-сатйам)».
«И поскольку истина всегда дарует высочайшее блаженство и знание, Господь, который является Истиной истины, пребывает в этом мире как Тот, кто всегда верен Своему слову (сатйасйа сатйам)».
«Вишну — владыка всего мира, поэтому Он славится как истинный предводитель (сатйа-нета). Кроме того, Он — едо?к (аттр), и, поскольку Он, Всемогущий, съедает это (весь мир), Его называют „истинно едящим“».

Комментируя слова сатйасйа йоним, Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур говорит, что Кришна — это аватари, источник всех воплощений. Все воплощения Бога суть Абсолютная Истина, но Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, — источник всех воплощений. Дипарчир эва хи дашантарам абхйупетйа дипайате (Брахма- самхита, 5.46). Может быть много светильников одинаковой яркости, однако среди них есть первый светильник, второй, третий и т. д. Аналогичным образом, есть много воплощений Бога, которые сравнивают со светильниками, но первый светильник, изначальная Личность Бога, — это Кришна. Говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами.

Полубоги, как покорные слуги Верховного Господа, должны поклоняться Ему, но кто-то может возразить, что, раз Верховный Господь находился во чреве Деваки, значит, Он тоже пришел в материальном теле. Тогда чего ради мы должны Ему поклоняться? Почему надо различать обыкновенные живые существа и Верховную Личность Бога? Ответы на эти вопросы даны в последующих стихах.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.28

твам эка эвасйа сатах прасутис
твам саннидханам твам ануграхаш ча
тван-майайа самврита-четасас твам
пашйанти нана на випашчито йе

твам — Ты, о Господь; эках — единственный, но который при этом есть суть всего; эва — поистине; асйа сатах — этого космического проявления, которое сейчас можно видеть; прасутих — изначальный источник; твам — Твоя Милость; саннидханам — хранилище всей такой энергии, когда все уничтожается; твам — Твоя Милость; ануграхах ча — и поддержание; тват-майайа — Твоей иллюзорной, внешней энергией; самврита-четасах — те, чей разум окутан (этой иллюзорной энергией); твам — Тебя; пашйанти — наблюдают; нана — многообразно; на — не; випашчитах — эрудированные ученые или преданные; йе — которые.

Действенная причина материального мира, которая, будучи изначальным древом, проявляется в многообразных формах, суть Ты, о Господь. Ты же поддерживаешь этот мир, и Ты — тот, в кого все входит после его уничтожения. Те, кто окутан Твоей внешней энергией, не способны узреть Тебя за этим проявлением, но знающие преданные видят мир по-другому.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Считается, что материальный мир создают, поддерживают и уничтожают различные полубоги, начиная с Господа Брахмы, Господа Шивы или даже Вишну, однако на самом деле это не так. На самом деле все суть Верховная Личность Бога, проявляющаяся в разнообразных энергиях. Экам эвадвитийам брахма . Никакого «второго» не существует. Истинно образованными людьми (випашчит) являются те, кто научился постигать и видеть Верховную Личность Бога в любых жизненных обстоятельствах. Преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена сантах садаива хридайешу вилокайанти (Брахма-самхита, 5.38). Знающие преданные даже в бедах видят присутствие Верховного Господа. Когда у преданного случается беда, он видит, что это Господь явился к нему в форме беды, чтобы избавить, очистить преданного от скверны материального мира. В материальном мире человек оказывается в разных ситуациях, и, когда к преданному приходит беда, он видит в этом лишь очередное проявление Господа. Тат те 'нукампам сусамикшаманах (Бхаг., 10.14.8). Преданный считает обрушившуюся на него беду великой милостью Господа, понимая, что благодаря ей он очищается от скверны. Тешам ахам самуддхарта мритйу-самсара-сагарат (Б.-г., 12.7). Беда — это негативный способ вызволить преданного из материального мира, называемого мритью-самсарой, непрерывной чередой рождений и смертей. Чтобы спасти предавшуюся Ему душу из круговорота рождений и смертей, Господь очищает ее от скверны, посылая ей небольшие несчастья. Непреданному этого не понять, но преданный видит это, поскольку обладает знанием (випашчит) . Непреданного горе повергает в смятение, но преданный приветствует его как одно из проявлений Господа. Сарвам кхалв идам брахма . Преданный реально видит, что существует только Верховная Личность Бога — никого «второго» нет. Экам эвадвитийам . Есть только Господь, являющий Себя посредством разных энергий.

Те, кто не обладает истинным знанием, думают, что Брахма создает материальную вселенную, Вишну поддерживает, а Шива уничтожает ее, и что разные полубоги призваны помогать нам добиваться разных целей. Такие люди ставят перед собой всевозможные цели и ради их достижения поклоняются различным полубогам (камаис таис таир хрита-джнанах прападйанте 'нйа-деватах) . Но преданный знает, что все полубоги суть не что иное, как разные части Верховной Личности Бога, и поклоняться этим частям нет надобности. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.23) Господь говорит:

йе 'пй анйа-девата бхакта
йаджанте шраддхайанвитах
те 'пи мам эва каунтейа
йаджантй авидхи-пурвакам

«Те, кто с верой поклоняется другим богам, в действительности поклоняются Мне одному, о сын Кунти, но делают это неправильно». Нет никакой необходимости поклоняться полубогам, ибо такое поклонение является авидхи, неправильным. Просто припав к лотосным стопам Кришны, человек исполняет все свои обязанности: нет никакой надобности поклоняться различным божествам или полубогам. Этим разнообразным божественным существам поклоняются мудхи, глупцы, которые введены в заблуждение тремя гунами материальной природы (трибхир гунамайаир бхаваир эбхих сарвам идам джагат) . Такие глупцы не способны понять, что подлинным источником всего является Верховная Личность Бога (мохитам набхиджанати мам эбхйах парам авйайам) . Нет смысла тревожиться из-за различных проявлений Верховного Господа, вместо этого нужно сосредоточиться на Нем Самом и поклоняться Ему (мам экам шаранам враджа) . Таков принцип, в соответствии с которым следует строить свою жизнь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.30

твайй амбуджакшакхила-саттва-дхамни
самадхинавешита-четасаике
тват-пада-потена махат-кртена
курванти говатса-падам бхавабдхим

Пословный перевод: 
твайи — в Тебе; амбуджа-акша — о лотосоокий Господь; акхила- саттва-дхамни — в том, кто является первопричиной всего сущего, из кого все исходит и в ком пребывают все энергии; самадхина — постоянной медитацией и полной поглощенностью (мыслями о Тебе, Верховной Личности Бога); авешита — полностью поглощенным, полностью занятым; четаса — с сознанием; эке — — в одном (благодаря одному методу — постоянному сосредоточению на Твоих лотосных стопах); тват-пада-потена — восшествием на корабль, каковым являются Твои лотосные стопы; махат-кртена — великим деянием, которое считается могущественным осуществлением изначального бытия, и которое подобно тем, что совершаются махаджанами; курванти — превращают; говатса-падам — в след от копыта теленка; бхава-абдхим — огромный океан неведения.

Перевод: 
О лотосоокий Господь, тот, кто сосредоточивает свои мысли на Твоих лотосных стопах, являющихся вместилищем всего сущего, кто считает эти лотосные стопы кораблем, на котором можно переплыть океан неведения, идет путем махаджан [великих святых, мудрецов и преданных]. С помощью этого простого метода человек может пересечь океан неведения так же легко, как он перешагивает через след от телячьего копытца.

Комментарий: 
Подлинная цель жизни — пересечь океан неведения, повторяющихся рождений и смертей. Однако те, кто пребывает во мраке невежества, не знают об этой цели. Уносимые волнами материальной природы (пракртех крийаманани гунаих кармани сарвашах), они страдают в круговороте рождений и смертей (мртйу-самсара-вартмани). Но тот, кто благодаря общению с преданными обрел знание, следует путем махаджан (махат- кртена). Такой человек всегда сосредоточивает свой ум на лотосных стопах Господа и занимается одним или более чем одним из девяти видов преданного служения (шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам). Просто действуя таким образом, можно пересечь бескрайний океан неведения.

Любая форма преданного служения обладает духовной силой. ?ри-вишнох шраване парикшид абхавад ваийасаких киртане (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.265): Махараджа Парикшит обрел освобождение, полностью сосредоточив свой ум на слушании святого имени Господа и описаний Его качеств и игр. Шукадева Госвами просто прославлял Господа и, говоря на темы, связанные с Кришной, — а этим темам посвящен весь «Шримад-Бхагаватам», — тоже получил освобождение. Можно обрести освобождение и просто с помощью сакхьи, дружеского отношения к Господу. Такова сила преданного служения, о которой свидетельствуют многочисленные примеры чистых преданных Господа.

свайамбхур нарадах шамбхух
кумарах капило манух
прахладо джанако бхишмо
балир ваийасакир вайам

Бхаг., 6.3.20

Мы должны идти по стопам таких преданных, ибо этого одного достаточно, чтобы пересечь огромный океан неведения, словно маленькую ямку — след телячьего копытца.

В данном стихе Господь назван амбуджакшей, лотосооким. Тот, кто видит очи Господа, которые сравнивают с цветками лотоса, испытывает такое удовлетворение, что не хочет переводить взгляд ни на что другое. Просто увидев трансцендентный образ Господа, преданный тут же всем сердцем погружается в мысли о Господе. Такая сосредоточенность называется самадхи. Дхйанавастхита-тад- гатена манаса пашйанти йам йогинах (Бхаг., 12.13.1). Йог полностью погружен в мысли о Верховной Личности Бога, ибо он только тем и занят, что в сердце своем думает о Господе. Кроме того, говорится:

самашрита йе пада-паллава-плавам
махат-падам пунйа-йашо мурарех
бхавамбудхир ватса-падам парам падам
падам падам йад випадам на тешам

«Для того, кто взошел на корабль лотосных стоп Господа, дающего прибежище всему мирозданию и известного как Мурари (враг демона Муры), океан материального мира подобен лужице в следе телячьего копытца. Такой человек стремится к парам падам, на Вайкунтху, туда, где нет материальных страданий, а не туда, где на каждом шагу подстерегают опасности» (Бхаг., 10.14.58). Этот путь рекомендован в данном стихе такими авторитетами, как Господь Брахма и Господь Шива (свайамбхур нарадах шамбхух), и мы должны идти им, чтобы подняться над неведением. Это очень просто, однако необходимо идти вслед за великими личностями — тогда мы сможем достичь успеха.

Относительно слова махат-кртена важно отметить также, что путь, указанный великими преданными, предназначен не только для них, но и для других. Когда кто-то находит простой путь к цели, это позволяет достичь цели не только ему, но и другим, если они пойдут по его стопам. Применив метод, рекомендованный в этом стихе, не только преданный, но и обыкновенные люди, которые следуют за преданным (махаджано йена гатах са пантхах), могут с легкостью переправиться через океан неведения.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.31

свайам самуттирйа судустарам дйуман
бхаварнавам бхимам адабхра-саухрдах
бхават-падамбхоруха-навам атра те
нидхайа йатах сад-ануграхо бхаван

Пословный перевод: 
свайам — лично; самуттирйа — переплыв; су-дустарам — трудноодолимый; дйуман — о Господь, подобно лучезарному солнцу рассеивающий тьму этого мира невежества; бхава-арнавам — океан неведения; бхимам — бушующий; адабхра-саухрдах — преданные, которые неизменно дружелюбны к падшим душам; бхават-пада- амбхоруха — каковым являются Твои лотосные стопы; навам — корабль; атра — здесь (в этом мире); те — они (вайшнавы); нидхайа — оставив; йатах — достигшие высшей цели, Вайкунтхи; сат-ануграхах — тот, кто всегда добр и милостив к преданным; бхаван — Ты, Господь.

Перевод: 
О Господь, подобный сияющему солнцу, Ты всегда готов осуществить желание Своего преданного, и потому Тебя называют древом желаний [ванчха-калпатару]. Когда ачарьи, укрывшиеся под сенью Твоих лотосных стоп, пересекают бушующий океан неведения, они оставляют жителям Земли способ, с помощью которого они пересекли этот океан, и, поскольку Ты очень милостив к другим Своим преданным, Ты позволяешь им воспользоваться тем же способом и достичь той же цели.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе раскрывается, каким образом милосердные ачарьи и милосердный Верховный Господь вместе помогают серьезному преданному, который хочет вернуться домой, к Богу. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, давая наставления Рупе Госвами, сказал:

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кршна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа

Ч-ч., Мадхья, 19.151

Обрести семя бхакти-латы, преданного служения, можно по милости гуру и Кришны. Обязанность гуру — учитывая время, обстоятельства и индивидуальность конкретного человека, найти способ занять его преданным служением, которое Кришна принимает от тех, кто действительно хочет вернуться домой, к Богу. После долгих скитаний по всей материальной вселенной удачливая душа начинает искать такого гуру, ачарью, который обучит ее служить Верховной Личности Бога с учетом обстоятельств, так, чтобы Господь принял это служение. Благодаря этому, человеку становится легче достичь высшей цели. Итак, обязанность ачарьи — найти для преданных способ служения Господу в соответствии с предписаниями шастр. Например, Рупа Госвами, чтобы помочь будущим поколениям преданных, писал книги о преданном служении, такие как «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху». Это значит, что ачарья должен издавать книги, которые помогут людям обратиться к служению Господу и по Его милости вернуться домой, к Богу. Последователи Движения сознания Кришны идут тем же путем. Наши последователи воздерживаются от четырех видов греховной деятельности — недозволенного секса, употребления одурманивающих веществ, мяса и азартных игр — и каждый день повторяют шестнадцать кругов Харе Кришна маха-мантры. Таковы авторитетные наставления. Поскольку в странах Запада невозможно постоянно повторять святое имя, надо не пытаться подражать Харидасу Тхакуру, а применять этот метод. Кришна примет преданного, который строго следует регулирующим принципам и методу, предписанному в книгах и других произведениях авторитетных наставников. Ачарья дает нам метод, с помощью которого можно пересечь океан неведения, взойдя на корабль лотосных стоп Господа, и те, кто строго следует его указаниям, в конце концов по милости Господа достигнут цели. Этот метод называется ачарйа-сампрадайа. Вот почему говорится: сампрадайа-вихина йе мантрас те нишпхала матах (Падма-пурана). ?чарйа-сампрадайа абсолютно авторитетна. Поэтому человек должен принять ачарья-сампрадаю, иначе все его усилия окажутся тщетными. В одной из песен Шрилы Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть такие слова:

тандера чарана севи бхакта сане васа
джанаме джанаме хайа, эи абхилаша

Человек должен поклоняться лотосным стопам ачарьи и жить в обществе преданных. Тогда его попытки пересечь океан неведения непременно увенчаются успехом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.32

йе ’нйе ’равиндакша вимукта-манинас
твайй аста-бхавад авишуддха-буддхайах
арухйа крччхрена парам падам татах
патантй адхо ’надрта-йушмад-ангхрайах

Пословный перевод: 
йе анйе — другие, которые; аравинда-акша — о лотосоокий; вимукта-манинах — ошибочно считающие себя свободными от пут материальной скверны; твайи — в Тебе; аста-бхават — из-за того, что строят разные теории, но не знают или не желают знать о Твоих лотосных стопах; авишуддха-буддхайах — те, чей разум все еще не очищен, кто не знает цели жизни; арухйа — обретя; крччхрена — суровыми аскетическими подвигами, добровольными лишениями и тяжким трудом; парам падам — высочайшее положение (которое они могут представить себе в своих фантазиях и размышлениях); татах — оттуда; патанти — падают; адхах — вниз (обратно в материальный мир); анадрта — отвергнуты; йушмат — Твои; ангхрайах — те, кем лотосные стопы.

Перевод: 
[Кто-то может сказать, что помимо преданных, которые всегда ищут убежища у лотосных стоп Господа, есть те, кто не занимается преданным служением, но пытается обрести спасение другими способами. Что происходит с такими людьми? Отвечая на этот вопрос, Господь Брахма и другие полубоги сказали:] О лотосоокий Господь, хотя непреданные, которые добровольно подвергают себя суровым лишениям, чтобы достичь наивысшего положения, могут считать себя освобожденными, их разум не чист. Такие люди воображают, будто возвысились над другими, однако из-за пренебрежения Твоими лотосными стопами они падают.

Комментарий: 
Помимо преданных есть много других людей, непреданных, которых называют карми, гьяни или йогами, филантропами, альтруистами, политиками, имперсоналистами и последователями философии пустоты. Существует много типов непреданных, и у каждого из них свой путь к освобождению, но, хотя такие люди воображают, будто обрели освобождение и достигли высочайшего положения, они падают просто потому, что не ищут прибежища у лотосных стоп Господа. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.3) Сам Господь ясно говорит:

ашраддадханах пуруша
дхармасйасйа парантапа
апрапйа мам нивартанте
мртйу-самсара-вартмани

«Тем, кто занимается преданным служением, не обладая верой, никогда не достичь Меня, о покоритель врагов. Поэтому они возвращаются в круговорот самсары, снова и снова рождаясь и умирая в материальном мире». Кем бы человек ни был — карми, гьяни, йогом, филантропом, политиком и т. д., — если у него нет любви к лотосным стопам Господа, он падает. Так утверждает в этом стихе Господь Брахма.

Есть люди, которые утверждают, что можно применять любой метод, что все пути приводят к одной и той же цели, однако в данном стихе подобные представления опровергаются, а те, кто их пропагандирует, названы вимукта-манинах: это означает, что они думают, будто достигли высшего совершенства, но на самом деле это не так. В наше время крупнейшие политики разных стран думают, что, осуществив свои замыслы, они смогут занять высший политический пост, стать президентом или премьер-министром, но мы видим на реальных примерах, что даже в этой жизни премьер- министры, президенты и другие крупные политики, из-за того что они не преданы Господу, падают (патантй адхах). Стать президентом или премьер-министром нелегко: чтобы занять этот пост, надо очень много трудиться (арухйа крччхрена). Но даже если человек достигнет своей цели, материальная природа может в любой момент столкнуть его вниз. В истории человечества было много случаев, когда великие, выдающиеся политики лишались своих правительственных постов и о них очень скоро забывали. Это происходит потому, что разум таких людей не чист (авишуддха-буддхайах). В шастре сказано: на те видух свартха-гатим хи вишнум (Бхаг., 7.5.31). Совершенства в жизни достигает тот, кто становится преданным Вишну, однако люди не знают об этом. И, как говорится в «Бхагавад-гите» (12.5), клешо ’дхикатарас тешам авйактасакта- четасам. Тем, кто не принимает Верховную Личность Бога и не обращается к преданному служению, а так и остается привязанным к имперсонализму и философии пустоты, приходится очень много трудиться, чтобы достичь своих целей.

шрейах-сртим бхактим удасйа те вибхо
клишйанти йе кевала-бодха-лабдхайе

Бхаг., 10.14.4

Чтобы обрести просветление, такие люди прилагают огромные усилия и совершают суровую аскезу, однако их тяжкий труд и аскеза остаются их единственным достижением, поскольку они так и не достигают подлинной цели жизни.

Махараджа Дхрува сначала хотел стать обладателем величайшего материального царства, более богатым, чем его отец, но, когда он действительно получил милость Господа, явившегося перед ним, чтобы исполнить его желание, Махараджа Дхрува отказался от этого благословения, сказав: свамин кртартхо ’сми варам на йаче — «Я полностью удовлетворен. Я не хочу никаких материальных благословений» (Хари-бхакти-судходая, 7.28). Это и есть совершенство жизни. Йам лабдхва чапарам лабхам манйате надхикам татах (Б.-г., 6.22). Тот, кто обрел прибежище у лотосных стоп Господа, полностью удовлетворен, и ему не нужно просить никаких материальных благословений.

Ночью невозможно увидеть цветок лотоса, так как лотосы раскрываются только днем. Поэтому в слове аравиндакша заключен особый смысл. Тот, кого не пленяют лотосные очи или трансцендентный облик Верховного Господа, пребывает во тьме, подобно тому, кто не способен увидеть лотос. Человек, не способный видеть лотосные очи и трансцендентный облик Шьямасундары, — неудачник. Преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена сантах садаива хрдайешу вилокайанти. Те, кто привязан к Верховной Личности Бога, всегда видят лотосные очи и лотосные стопы Господа, тогда как другие не видят красоту Господа, поэтому их называют анадрта-йушмад-ангхрайах — пренебрегающими личностным образом Господа. Те, кто пренебрегает образом Господа, непременно терпят крах во всем, что они делают в жизни, но тот, кто хотя бы чуть-чуть любит Верховную Личность Бога, легко обретает освобождение (свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа трайате махато бхайат). Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.34) Верховный Господь дает такой совет: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру — «Просто думай обо Мне, стань Моим преданным, поклоняйся Мне и почитай Меня». Просто делая это, человек обязательно вернется домой, к Богу, и таким образом достигнет наивысшего совершенства. Господь вновь утверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.54 – 55):

брахма-бхутах прасаннатма
на шочати на канкшати
самах сарвешу бхутешу
мад-бхактим лабхате парам

бхактйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад-анантарам

«Тот, кто находится в этом трансцендентном состоянии, сразу постигает Верховный Брахман и исполняется радости. Он никогда не скорбит и ничего не желает. Он одинаково расположен ко всем живым существам. Достигнув этого состояния, человек обретает чистое преданное служение Мне. Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только с помощью преданного служения. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога».

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 3.29.18

адхйатмиканушраванан
нама-санкиртанач ча ме
арджавенарйа-сангена
нираханкрийайа татха

Пословный перевод: 
адхйатмика — духовные предметы; анушраванат — слушающий; нама-санкиртанат — повторяющий святое имя; ча — и; ме — Мне; арджавена — прямотой и честностью в действиях; арйа-сангена — общением со святыми людьми; нираханкрийайа — без ложного эго; татха — таким образом.

Перевод: 
Преданный должен стараться слушать только разговоры на духовные темы и все время повторять святое имя Господа. В отношениях с людьми он должен быть честным, прямым и держаться просто. Хотя преданный ни к кому не питает вражды и ко всем относится дружелюбно, ему следует избегать общества тех, кто находится на низком уровне духовного развития.

Комментарий: 
Чтобы духовно прогрессировать, необходимо слушать людей, сведущих в духовной науке. Тот, кто стремится ощутить реальность духовной жизни, должен строго следовать регулирующим принципам и держать под контролем свои чувства. Чтобы обуздать чувства, необходимо избегать насилия над другими живыми существами, быть правдивым, не воровать, воздерживаться от половых отношений и иметь в своем распоряжении только то, что абсолютно необходимо для поддержания жизни. Преданный не должен переедать, копить ненужные вещи, вести пустые разговоры с мирскими людьми и превращать следование правилам священных писаний в самоцель. Правилам и предписаниям нужно следовать только для того, чтобы добиться прогресса в духовной жизни.

В «Бхагавад-гите» перечислены восемнадцать качеств преданного, одним из которых является простота. Преданный должен быть очень смиренным, не требовать, чтобы ему оказывали незаслуженные почести, и не причинять вреда другим живым существам. Аманитвам адамбхитвам ахимса. Он должен быть терпеливым и простым в обращении, ему следует принять духовного учителя и обуздать свои чувства. Об этом говорится в данном стихе и в «Бхагавад-гите». Преданный должен слушать советы и наставления сведущих людей, которые помогут ему в духовном развитии; эти наставления нужно получить от ачарьи и неукоснительно следовать им.

В этом стихе особо подчеркивается: нама-санкиртанач ча — необходимо повторять святые имена Господа: Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе — либо наедине с самим собой, либо в обществе других преданных. Господь Чайтанья придавал особое значение повторению святых имен Господа, отводя ему роль движущей силы духовного развития. Здесь также употреблено слово арджавена, что значит «чуждый дипломатии». Преданный не должен строить планы для достижения каких-либо корыстных целей. Разумеется, иногда, под надлежащим руководством проповедники ради исполнения миссии Господа действуют по заранее намеченному плану. Но во всем, что касается личных интересов, преданный должен избегать дипломатии и не общаться с людьми, которые не занимаются духовной практикой. Здесь также употреблено слово арйа. Ариями называют людей, которые сочетают духовный прогресс в сознании Кришны с материальным прогрессом. Разница между ариями и неариями, или сурами и асурами, заключается в уровне духовного развития тех и других. Преданным не рекомендуется общаться с людьми, стоящими на низком уровне духовного развития. Господь Чайтанья советовал: асат-санга-тйага — преданному не следует общаться с теми, кто привязан к преходящему. Словом асат называют человека, чрезмерно привязанного к материальному, то есть того, кто не является преданным Господа и привязан к общению с женщинами и материальным наслаждениям. Согласно вайшнавской философии, такой человек должен считаться персоной нон грата.

Преданный никогда не должен гордиться своими достижениями. Настоящего преданного всегда отличают кротость и смирение. Даже достигнув очень высокого уровня духовного развития, он остается кротким и смиренным. Этому на своем примере учили нас Кавираджа Госвами и другие вайшнавы. Чайтанья Махапрабху говорил, что преданный должен быть смиреннее придорожной травы и терпеливее дерева. Он не должен гордиться собой или кичиться своими достоинствами. Тогда он наверняка добьется успеха в духовной жизни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.33

татха на те мадхава таваках квачид
бхрашйанти маргат твайи баддха-саухрдах
твайабхигупта вичаранти нирбхайа
винайаканикапа-мурдхасу прабхо
Пословный перевод: 
татха — так (как непреданные); на — не; те — они (преданные); мадхава — о Господь, супруг богини процветания; таваках — те, кто идет путем служения Тебе, преданные; квачит — когда-либо, при любых обстоятельствах; бхрашйанти — падают; маргат — с пути (преданного служения); твайи — Тебе; баддха-саухрдах — всецело преданные (Твоим лотосным стопам); твайа — Тобой; абхигуптах — защищаемые от всех опасностей; вичаранти — перемещаются; нирбхайах — бесстрашные; винайака-аникапа — врагов, которые, используя различные средства, выступают против бхакти; мурдхасу — по головам; прабхо — о Господь.
Перевод: 
О Мадхава, Верховная Личность Бога, повелитель богини процветания, даже если преданные, исполненные любви к Тебе, сходят с пути преданного служения, они падают не так, как непреданные, ибо Ты все равно защищаешь их. Благодаря этому они бесстрашно шествуют по головам своих противников и продолжают совершенствоваться в преданном служении.
Комментарий: 
Как правило, преданные не падают, но, если такое и случается, Господь, зная, как сильно они привязаны к Нему, защищает их при любых обстоятельствах. Поэтому, даже если преданные падают, они все равно обладают достаточной силой, чтобы шествовать по головам своих врагов. Мы на собственном опыте убедились в том, что Господь всегда защищает Своих преданных: у Движения сознания Кришны много противников, таких как «депрограмматоры», которые подали на преданных в суд, предъявив им серьезные обвинения. Мы думали, что на разбирательство этого иска уйдет много времени, но, поскольку преданных защищает Верховный Господь, мы неожиданно выиграли дело за один день. Так дело, которое вполне могло затянуться на долгие годы, благодаря защите Верховного Господа было решено за один день, ибо Господь Сам обещает в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.31): каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати — «О сын Кунти, смело заявляй каждому, что Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Известно немало случаев, когда преданные, такие как Читракету, Индрадьюмна и Махараджа Бхарата, падали, но они все равно оставались под защитой Господа. Например, Махараджа Бхарата из-за привязанности к олененку подумал о нем в момент смерти и потому в следующей жизни стал оленем (йам йам вапи смаран бхавам тйаджатй анте калеварам). Но благодаря защите Верховной Личности Бога этот олень помнил свои отношения с Господом и в следующей жизни родился в добродетельной семье брахманов и занимался преданным служением (шучинам шриматам гехе йога-бхрашто ’бхиджайате). А Читракету упал и стал демоном, Вритрасурой, но и он оставался под защитой Господа. Таким образом, Господь в конце концов спасает даже того, кто сошел с пути бхакти-йоги. Верховный Господь обещает защищать любого, кто неуклонно следует путем преданного служения (каунтейа пратиджанихи на ме бхактах пранашйати). Но даже если преданный на какое-то время падает, Мадхава защищает его.

Слово мадхава имеет глубокий смысл. Ма, Лакшми-деви, мать всех богатств, всегда рядом с Верховной Личностью Бога, и если преданный поддерживает связь с Верховной Личностью Бога, все достояния Господа готовы прийти ему на помощь.

йатра йогешварах кршно
йатра партхо дханур-дхарах
татра шрир виджайо бхутир
дхрува нитир матир мама

Б.-г., 18.78

Где бы ни находился Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, и Его преданный Арджуна, Партха, на той стороне будет победа, изобилие, необычайная сила и нравственная чистота. Достояния преданного — это не плоды карма-канда-вичары. Преданного всегда защищают все достояния Верховного Господа, и отнять их у него невозможно (тешам нитйабхийуктанам йога-кшемам вахамй ахам). Поэтому никакие противники не способны одолеть преданного. Итак, преданный не должен сознательно сворачивать с пути служения Господу. Преданному, который твердо держится этого пути, гарантировано полное покровительство Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.34

саттвам вишуддхам шрайате бхаван стхитау
шариринам шрейа-упайанам вапух
веда-крийа-йога-тапах-самадхибхис
таварханам йена джанах самихате
Пословный перевод: 
саттвам — бытие; вишуддхам — трансцендентное, за пределами трех гун материальной природы; шрайате — принимает; бхаван — Господь; стхитау — во время поддержания материального мира; шариринам — живых существ; шрейах — высочайшего благополучия; упайанам — дарование; вапух — трансцендентную форму, или тело; веда-крийа — обрядами, проводимыми в соответствии с предписаниями Вед; йога — практикой преданного служения; тапах — аскетическими подвигами; самадхибхих — достижением трансцендентного бытия; тава — Твое; арханам — поклонение; йена — которым; джанах — человечество; самихате — предлагает (исполняя свой долг перед Тобой).
Перевод: 
О Господь, на стадии поддержания этого мира Ты проявляешь разные воплощения, и все Они имеют трансцендентные тела, не подвластные влиянию материальных гун природы. Приходя в этот мир, Ты даруешь живым существам всевозможные блага, обучая их таким видам ведической деятельности, как совершение обрядов, мистическая йога, подвижничество, покаяние и в конце концов самадхи, экстатическое погружение в мысли о Тебе. Так люди поклоняются Тебе, выполняя предписания Вед.
Комментарий: 
Как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.3), йаджна- дана-тапах-карма на тйаджйам — человек никогда не должен отказываться от совершения обрядов, благотворительности, аскезы и выполнения других обязанностей, предписанных Ведами. Йаджно данам тапаш чаива паванани манишинам (18.5): даже тот, кто находится на очень высоком духовном уровне, должен продолжать следовать принципам Вед. И даже карми, тем, кто стоит на низшей ступени духовного развития, рекомендуется трудиться ради Господа.

йаджнартхат кармано ’нйатра
локо ’йам карма-бандханах

«Любые обязанности следует выполнять как жертвоприношение Господу Вишну, иначе они станут причиной рабства человека в материальном мире» (Б.-г., 3.9). Слова йаджнартхат карманах указывают на то, что, выполняя всевозможные обязанности, необходимо помнить: цель выполнения этих обязанностей — удовлетворить Верховного Господа (сва-кармана там абхйарчйа). Согласно ведическим принципам, в человеческом обществе должны существовать сословия (чатур-варнйам майа срштам). В нем должны быть брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры, и все должны учиться поклоняться Верховной Личности Бога (там абхйарчйа). Таково должно быть настоящее человеческое общество. Без этой системы мы оказываемся в обществе животных.

Деятельность людей в современном обществе названа в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» деятельностью го-кхара, то есть коров и ослов (са эва го-кхарах). В наше время все действуют, исходя из телесных представлений о жизни, то есть ради общества, дружбы и любви, чтобы улучшить свое экономическое и политическое положение. Это значит, что все действуют, пребывая в невежестве. Поэтому Верховный Господь приходит в этот мир научить нас действовать в соответствии с ведическими принципами. В век Кали Верховный Господь явился в образе Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и проповедовал, что в этот век невозможно как следует выполнять обязанности, предписанные Ведами, поскольку люди очень низко пали. Он дал следующее наставление из шастр:

харер нама харер нама
харер намаива кевалам
калау настй эва настй эва
настй эва гатир анйатха

«В этот век вражды и лицемерия единственный путь к освобождению — это повторение святого имени Бога. Нет иного пути. Нет иного пути. Нет иного пути». Вот почему Движение сознания Кришны учит людей в самых разных частях мира повторять мантру Харе Кришна, и этот метод очень эффективен в любом месте и в любое время. Верховный Господь приходит в материальный мир, чтобы научить нас принципам Вед, следуя которым можно постичь Господа (ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах). Очень важно понимать, что тела, в которых Кришна и Господь Чайтанья явились в этот мир, состояли из шуддха-саттвы. Думать, что у Кришны или у Чайтаньи Махапрабху было материальное тело наподобие нашего — это заблуждение, ибо Кришна и Чайтанья Махапрабху явились, чтобы действовать ради всего человечества. В разные эпохи Господь по Своей беспричинной милости является в Своем изначальном, трансцендентном теле, состоящем из шуддха-саттвы, чтобы возвысить людей до духовного уровня, где они обретут подлинное благо. К сожалению, современные политики и другие лидеры общества на первое место ставят заботу о телесных удобствах (йасйатма-буддхих кунапе три-дхатуке) и сосредоточиваются на деятельности, относящейся к разного рода «измам», которую они всячески превозносят в своих цветистых речах. В сущности, такая деятельность ничем не отличается от того, что делают животные (са эва го-кхарах). Мы должны научиться действовать, руководствуясь наставлениями «Бхагавад-гиты», в которой объясняется все, что нужно знать человеку. Тогда мы сможем стать счастливыми даже сейчас, в век Кали.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.6.29

дакинйо йатудханйаш ча
кушманда йе ’рбхака-грахах
бхута-прета-пишачаш ча
йакша-ракшо-винайаках
котара ревати джйештха
путана матркадайах
унмада йе хй апасмара
деха-пранендрийа-друхах
свапна-дршта махотпата
врддха бала-грахаш ча йе
сарве нашйанту те вишнор
нама-грахана-бхиравах

Пословный перевод: 
дакинйах йатудханйах ча кушмандах — ведьмы и демоницы, враги детей; йе — которые; арбхака-грахах — (как) звезды, приносящие детям зло; бхута — злые духи; прета — привидения; пишачах — также злые духи; ча — также; йакша — живые существа, которые известны как якши; ракшах — те, кого называют ракшасами; винайаках — называемые винаяками; котара — по имени Котара; ревати — по имени Ревати; джйештха — по имени Джьештха; путана — по имени Путана; матрка-адайах — Матрика и прочие злые женские существа; унмадах — те, кто вызывает безумие; йе — которые; хи — поистине; апасмарах — вызывающие потерю памяти; деха-прана-индрийа — телу, жизненному воздуху и чувствам; друхах — причиняющие вред; свапна-дрштах — злые духи, вызывающие дурные сны; маха-утпатах — те, кто вызывает большие потрясения; врддхах — самые опытные; бала-грахах ча — и те, кто нападает на детей; йе — которые; сарве — все; нашйанту — пусть будут уничтожены; те — те; вишнох — Господа Вишну; нама-грахана — повторения имени; бхиравах — страшащиеся.

Перевод: 
Колдуньи, которых называют дакини, ятудхани и кушманды, — это опаснейшие враги детей, а злые духи — бхуты, преты, пишачи, якши, ракшасы и винаяки — и такие ведьмы, как Котара, Ревати, Джьештха, Путана и Матрика, всегда готовы причинить вред телу, жизненному воздуху и чувствам, отнимая память, насылая сумасшествие и дурные сны. Подобно самым зловещим звездам, все они приносят большие беды, особенно детям, однако от всех их можно избавиться, просто произнося имя Господа Вишну, ибо, когда звучит имя Господа Вишну, все они разбегаются в страхе.

Комментарий: 
В «Брахма-самхите» (5.33) сказано:

адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта-рупам
адйам пурана-пурушам нава-йауванам ча
ведешу дурлабхам адурлабхам атма-бхактау
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

«Я поклоняюсь Верховной Личности Бога, Говинде, который является источником всего сущего — недвойственным, непогрешимым и не имеющим начала. Хотя Он распространяет Себя в бесчисленные формы, Он остается изначальной личностью, и, хотя Он старше всех, Он всегда выглядит цветущим юношей. Эти вечные образы Господа, исполненные блаженства и знания, невозможно постичь с помощью теоретического изучения Вед, но они всегда доступны взорам чистых, беспримесных преданных».

Украшая свое тело тилаком, мы произносим двенадцать имен Вишну, чтобы наше тело было защищено. Хотя Говинда, Господь Вишну, один, Он совершает разные действия, и потому у Него есть разные имена и облики. Но если человек не в состоянии вспомнить сразу все имена, можно просто повторять: «Господь Вишну, Господь Вишну, Господь Вишну», и всегда думать о Господе Вишну. Вишнор арадханам парам: это — высшая форма поклонения. Те, кто всегда помнит о Господе Вишну, несомненно, будут защищены, какие бы злые духи ни тревожили их. В аюрведических писаниях рекомендуется: аушадхи чинтайет вишнум — даже принимая лекарство, надо помнить о Вишну. Лекарств самих по себе недостаточно, ибо на самом деле нас защищает Господь Вишну. Материальный мир полон опасностей (падам падам йад випадам). Поэтому необходимо стать вайшнавом и постоянно думать о Вишну. Легче всего этого достичь, если петь Харе Кришна маха-мантру. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учил: киртанийах сада харих, парам виджайате шри-кршна-санкиртанам и киртанад эва кршнасйа мукта-сангах парам враджет.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.35

саттвам на чед дхатар идам ниджам бхавед
виджнанам аджнана-бхидапамарджанам
гуна-пракашаир анумийате бхаван
пракашате йасйа ча йена ва гунах

Пословный перевод: 
саттвам — состоит из шуддха-саттвы, трансцендентное; на — не; чет — если; дхатах — о вместилище всех энергий, причина всех причин; идам — это; ниджам — личное, духовное; бхавет — если будет; виджнанам — трансцендентное знание; аджнана-бхида — невежество тех, кто находится под влиянием материальных гун; апамарджанам — полностью устраняющее; гуна-пракашаих — пробуждением трансцендентного знания; анумийате — проявляется; бхаван — Твоя Милость; пракашате — являешь; йасйа — которого; ча — и; йена — которым; ва — или; гунах — качество или разум.

Перевод: 
О Господь, причина всех причин, не будь Твое духовное тело неподвластно гунам материальной природы, никто не мог бы понять разницу между материей и духом. Только благодаря Твоему присутствию можно постичь трансцендентную природу Твоей Милости, повелителя материальной природы. Пока на человека не повлияет присутствие Твоего духовного образа, ему будет очень трудно постичь Твою трансцендентную природу.

Комментарий: 
Траигунйа-вишайа веда нистраигунйо бхаварджуна. Тот, кто не находится на трансцендентном уровне, не способен постичь трансцендентную природу Господа. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.14.29) сказано:

атхапи те дева падамбуджа-двайа-
прасада-лешанугрхита эва хи
джанати таттвам бхагаван-махимно
на чанйа эко ’пи чирам вичинван

Постичь Господа можно только по Его милости. Те, кто находится под влиянием гун материальной природы, даже если они будут философствовать в течение многих тысяч лет, не способны понять Верховную Личность Бога. Господь обладает бесчисленными формами (рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан), и не будь эти воплощения — такие как Господь Рамачандра, Нрисимхадева, Кришна и Баларама — трансцендентными, разве поклонялись бы Им преданные с незапамятных времен? Бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах (Б.-г., 18.55). Преданные, пробуждающие в присутствии Господа свою трансцендентную природу и соблюдающие правила преданного служения, способны постичь Господа Кришну, Господа Рамачандру и другие воплощения Бога, которые не принадлежат к материальному миру, а приходят сюда из духовного мира ради блага всего человечества. Тот, кто не принимает бхакти, выдумывает или создает какую-то форму Бога, имеющую материальные качества. Такой человек никогда не сможет пробудить в себе истинное знание о Верховной Личности Бога. Слова бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах означают, что, не поклоняясь Господу в соответствии с регулирующими принципами преданного служения, невозможно пробудить в себе трансцендентную природу. Даже когда Верховный Господь не присутствует на этой планете, поклонение Божеству в храме пробуждает трансцендентную природу преданного, который благодаря этому все сильнее привязывается к лотосным стопам Господа.

Явление Кришны — это ответ на любые попытки людей создавать изображения Верховной Личности Бога на основе фантазии. В соответствии с гунами материальной природы, под влиянием которых человек находится, он выдумывает тот или иной образ Верховной Личности Бога. В «Брахма-самхите» сказано, что Господь старше всех. Поэтому некоторые верующие представляют себе Бога очень старым и изображают Его в виде древнего старика. Однако это противоречит другому утверждению той же «Брахма-самхиты». Там говорится, что хотя Господь — старейший из всех живых существ, Его вечное тело всегда остается юным. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» в связи с этим употреблены слова виджнанам аджнана- бхидапамарджанам. Виджнана — это духовное знание о Верховной Личности; кроме того, слово виджнана означает «знание, усвоенное на опыте». Духовное знание следует получать нисходящим методом, по цепи ученической преемственности. Примером этого является знание о Кришне, изложенное в «Брахма-самхите». «Брахма-самхита» — это виджнана: в ней описаны облик и игры Кришны в духовной обители, которые открылись Брахме в его трансцендентном опыте. Аджнана-бхида означает «то, что способно превзойти любые выдумки». В невежестве своем люди гадают, как выглядит Господь: одни считают, что у Него нет формы, другие — что у Него есть форма, которую они сами выдумали. Но описание Кришны, приведенное в «Брахма-самхите», — это виджнана, научное, проверенное опытом знание, которое дал Господь Брахма и признал Господь Чайтанья. Его достоверность не подлежит сомнению. Облик Шри Кришны, флейта Шри Кришны, цвет тела Кришны — все это реальность. В данном стихе говорится, что эта виджнанам всегда побеждает любое умозрительное знание. «Поэтому, — говорят полубоги в своих молитвах, — не явись Ты в Своем изначальном образе Кришны, было бы невозможно постичь ни аджнана-бхида (невежество умозрительного философствования), ни виджнанам. Аджнана-бхидапамарджанам: Твой приход изгонит из этого мира умозрительное знание невежд и утвердит в нем подлинное, проверенное на опыте знание Господа Брахмы и других авторитетов. Люди, находящиеся под влиянием трех гун материальной природы, выдумывают собственного Бога сообразно этим гунам. Поэтому существуют различные представления о Боге, но благодаря Твоему явлению станет ясно, каков истинный облик Бога».

Главная ошибка имперсоналистов заключается в том, что они думают, будто, воплощаясь в этом мире, Господь принимает материальный образ в гуне благости. На самом деле форма Кришны или Нараяны выше любых материальных представлений. Даже величайший из имперсоналистов, Шанкарачарья, признал: нарайанах паро ’вйактат — материальный мир возникает из авьякты, безличного материального проявления, или вместилища совокупной недифференцированной материи, но Кришна находится за пределами этой материальной концепции. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» это выражено словом шуддха-саттва, «трансцендентный». Господь не принадлежит к материальной гуне благости, ибо Он выше мирской благости. Он принадлежит к трансцендентному, вечному царству блаженства и знания.

«Дорогой Господь, — молятся полубоги, — появляясь в разных воплощениях, Ты принимаешь разные имена и облики в соответствии с местом и временем. Тебя называют Господом Кришной, ибо Ты неотразимо привлекателен; Тебя называют Шьямасундарой за Твою неземную красоту. Шьяма значит «смуглый», однако говорят, что Ты прекраснее тысяч богов любви. Кандарпа-коти- каманийа. Хотя тело, в котором Ты являешься, своим цветом напоминает темную тучу, Ты — трансцендентный Абсолют, и потому Твоя красота затмевает красоту нежного тела бога любви Купидона. Иногда Тебя называют Гиридхари, потому что Ты поднял холм Говардхана, иногда Тебя называют Нанда-нанданой или Васудевой или Деваки-нанданой, ибо Ты приходишь как сын Махараджи Нанды или Деваки и Васудевы. Имперсоналисты думают, что Ты носишь Свои многочисленные имена и принимаешь разные обличья в соответствии с совершенными Тобой деяниями и необходимыми для этого качествами, поскольку они судят о Тебе с материальной точки зрения».

«Наш дорогой Господь, невозможно постичь Твою абсолютную природу, облик и деяния умозрительным путем. Человек должен преданно служить Тебе — тогда он сможет понять Твою абсолютную природу и Твой трансцендентный облик, имя и качества. На самом деле только тот, у кого есть некоторый вкус к служению Твоим лотосным стопам, способен постичь Твою трансцендентную природу, облик, имя и качества. Другие могут миллионы лет философствовать, но им никогда не понять, даже отчасти, Твое истинное положение». Иными словами, непреданные не способны постичь Верховную Личность Бога, Кришну, потому что завеса йогамайи скрывает истинный облик Кришны. Подтверждение тому есть в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.25): нахам пракашах сарвасйа. Господь говорит: «Я не открываю Себя всем и каждому». Когда Кришна пришел в этот мир, Он Сам присутствовал на поле битвы Курукшетра, и все Его видели. Однако далеко не все понимали, что Он — Верховная Личность Бога. И все же каждый, кто умер в присутствии Кришны, полностью освободился от материального рабства и перенесся в духовный мир.

Глупые мудхи не пробуждают к жизни свою духовную природу, поэтому они не понимают Кришну или Раму (аваджананти мам мудха манушим танум ашритам). Даже большие ученые, изучающие Веды, пренебрегая трудом ачарьев, которые в многочисленных подробных комментариях и примечаниях рекомендуют людям преданно служить Кришне, считают Кришну вымышленным персонажем. Это объясняется отсутствием у таких ученых духовного знания и их неспособностью пробудить в себе сознание Кришны. Достаточно иметь совсем немного здравого смысла, чтобы задаться вопросом: если Кришна или Рама — это вымышленные персонажи, тогда почему такие выдающиеся ученые, как Шридхара Свами, Рупа Госвами, Санатана Госвами, Вирарагхава, Виджаядхваджа, Валлабхачарья и многие другие признанные ачарьи, тратили столько времени на то, чтобы писать о Кришне в своих примечаниях и комментариях к «Шримад-Бхагаватам»?

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.36

на нама-рупе гуна-джанма-кармабхир
нирупитавйе тава тасйа сакшинах
мано-вачобхйам анумейа-вартмано
дева крийайам пратийантй атхапи хи

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; нама-рупе — имя и форма; гуна — с атрибутами; джанма — явлением; кармабхих — с деяниями или играми; нирупитавйе — те, что должны быть определены; тава — Твои; тасйа — Его; сакшинах — того, кто является непосредственным наблюдателем; манах — умом; вачобхйам — словами; анумейа — гипотезы; вартманах — пути; дева — о Господь; крийайам — в деятельном служении Тебе; пратийанти — постигают; атха апи — тем не менее; хи — поистине (Ты можешь быть познан преданными).

Перевод: 
О Господь, те, кто просто гадает, руководствуясь своим воображением, не способны постичь Твое трансцендентное имя и облик. Постичь Твое имя, облик и качества можно только с помощью преданного служения.

Комментарий: 
В «Падма-пуране» сказано:

атах шри-кршна-намади
на бхавед грахйам индрийаих
севонмукхе хи джихвадау
свайам эва спхуратй адах

«Тому, чьи чувства осквернены материей, никогда не удастся постичь трансцендентную природу имени, облика, качеств и игр Шри Кришны. Они открываются только тем, кто одухотворил свои чувства с помощью трансцендентного служения Господу». Поскольку Кришна и Его имя, облик и деяния по природе своей духовны, обыкновенные люди или те, кто делает лишь первые шаги по духовному пути, не способны постичь их. Даже великие ученые, не являющиеся преданными, считают Кришну вымышленным персонажем. Но, хотя так называемые ученые и комментаторы не верят, что Кришна — это реально существовавшая личность, чье присутствие на поле битвы Курукшетра засвидетельствовано в историческом произведении, «Махабхарате», они считают своим долгом комментировать «Бхагавад-гиту» и другие описания событий того времени. Севонмукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спхуратй адах: трансцендентное имя, облик, качества и деяния Кришны открываются только тому, кто служит Кришне, полностью сосредоточив на Нем свое сознание. Это подтверждают слова Самого Кришны в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.55):

бхактйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад-анантарам

«Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только с помощью преданного служения. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога». Только с помощью севонмукхи, служения Господу, можно постичь имя, облик и качества Верховной Личности Бога.

«О Господь, — говорят полубоги, — имперсоналисты, непреданные, не способны понять, что Твое имя неотлично от Твоего облика». Поскольку Господь абсолютен, нет разницы между Его именем и Его реальным обликом. В материальном мире форма отличается от названия. Плод манго отличен от слова «манго». Невозможно ощутить вкус манго, просто повторяя: «Манго, манго, манго». Но преданный, которому известно, что между именем и обликом Господа нет разницы, повторяет Харе Кришна, Харе Кришна, Кришна Кришна, Харе Харе/Харе Рама, Харе Рама, Рама Рама, Харе Харе и осознаёт, что Кришна всегда рядом с ним.

Господь Кришна являет Свои трансцендентные игры ради тех, кто еще не обладает абсолютным знанием о Всевышнем. Просто думая об играх Господа, такие люди обретают полное благо. Между трансцендентным именем и обликом Господа нет разницы, и трансцендентные игры Господа тоже неотличны от Его облика. Для тех, кто не относится к наиболее разумным людям (в частности, для женщин, рабочих, торговцев), великий мудрец Вьясадева написал «Махабхарату». В «Махабхарате» Кришна присутствует в виде Своих деяний. «Махабхарата» — это историческое повествование, и, просто слушая о трансцендентных деяниях Кришны, изучая и запоминая их, даже не самые разумные люди могут постепенно подняться на уровень чистых преданных.

Чистых преданных, которые всегда погружены в мысли о трансцендентных лотосных стопах Кришны и всегда заняты преданным служением в полном сознании Кришны, ни в коем случае нельзя причислять к обитателям материального мира. Шрила Рупа Госвами объяснил, что тех, кто телом, умом и действиями всегда пребывает в сознании Кришны, следует считать освобожденными душами, даже если они находятся в материальных телах. Подтверждение этому есть и в «Бхагавад-гите»: те, кто занят преданным служением Господу, уже поднялись над материальным уровнем.

Кришна появляется в этом мире, чтобы дать и преданным, и непреданным шанс постичь высшую цель жизни. Преданные получают возможность непосредственно видеть Кришну и поклоняться Ему. Те, кто не находится на этом уровне, получают возможность узнать о Его деяниях и таким образом достичь того же положения, что и преданные.

В «Брахма-самхите» (5.38) говорится:

преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена
сантах садаива хрдайешу вилокайанти
йам шйамасундарам ачинтйа-гуна-сварупам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Хотя трансцендентное тело Кришны выглядит черным, преданные, которые исполнены любви к Верховной Личности Бога, видят в Господе Шьямасундару, смуглокожего юношу, воплощение красоты. Несравненная красота Господа воспета в той же «Брахма-самхите» (5.30):

венум кванантам аравинда-далайатакшам
бархаватамсам аситамбуда-сундарангам
кандарпа-коти-каманийа-вишеша-шобхам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

«Я поклоняюсь Говинде, предвечному Господу, играющему на Своей трансцендентной флейте. Его глаза подобны лепесткам лотоса, Он украшен павлиньими перьями, а Его тело, цветом напоминающее грозовую тучу, Своей красотой затмевает красоту миллионов Купидонов». Увидеть этот прекрасный облик Верховного Господа могут только преданные, любящие Его, преданные, чьи глаза умащены бальзамом любви к Богу (преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти- вилочанена).

Господа по-другому зовут Гиридхари, или Гиривара-дхари. Ради Своих преданных Кришна поднял холм Говардхана. С тех пор преданные восхищаются непостижимой силой Господа, тогда как непреданные, даже если они собственными глазами видят непостижимую силу и могущество Господа, считают Его деяния вымышленными. В этом разница между преданными и непреданными. Непреданные не могут сказать, как зовут Верховную Личность Бога, однако у Господа есть такие имена, как Шьямасундара и Гиридхари. Кроме того, Господь известен под именами Деваки-нанданы и Яшода-нанданы, потому что Он играл роль сына Деваки-маты и Яшода-маты. Его зовут Гопала, потому что одним из Его развлечений было заботиться о коровах и телятах. Итак, хотя у Господа нет материального имени, преданные называют Его Деваки-нанданой, Яшода-нанданой, Гопалой и Шьямасундарой. Все это трансцендентные имена, понятные только преданным слугам Господа; непреданным их не понять.

Жизнь Кришны как исторической личности проходила на глазах у всех, но только те, кто любит Господа, способны оценить по достоинству Его жизнь; те же, кто не предан Господу, кто не развил в себе любовь к Нему, считают деяния, облик и качества Верховной Личности Бога вымышленными. Поэтому в данном стихе объясняется: на нама-рупе гуна-джанма-кармабхир нирупитавйе тава тасйа сакшинах. В этой связи Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит пример. Он говорит, что человек, который болен желтухой, не может ощутить сладость сахарных леденцов, хотя все знают, что сахарные леденцы сладкие. Так и непреданные, из-за того что они больны материализмом, не способны постичь трансцендентное имя, облик, качества и деяния Верховной Личности Бога, хотя они реально видят деяния Господа, узнавая о них от авторитетных учителей или из исторических произведений. Пураны — это древние, достоверные описания исторических событий, однако непреданные не способны понять эти описания, особенно «Шримад-Бхагаватам», в котором заключена суть Вед. Непреданные не могут понять даже введение в трансцендентную науку, «Бхагавад-гиту». Они просто придумывают что-то свое и пишут комментарии с абсурдными искажениями учения «Бхагавад-гиты». Итак, пока человек с помощью бхакти-йоги не поднимется на трансцендентный уровень, он не сможет постичь Верховную Личность Бога, имя, облик, качества, деяния Господа. Но тот, кому благодаря общению с преданными посчастливилось реально познать Господа и Его атрибуты, тут же обретает освобождение. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.9) Господь говорит:

джанма карма ча ме дивйам
эвам йо ветти таттватах
тйактва дехам пунар джанма
наити мам эти со ’рджуна

«Тот, кто знает божественную природу Моего явления и деяний, никогда больше не рождается в материальном мире. Покинув тело, он достигает Моей вечной обители, о Арджуна».

Шрила Рупа Госвами говорит по этому поводу, что преданные, благодаря своей привязанности и любви к Верховному Господу, могут словами открывать Ему свои мысли. Другие же на это не способны, о чем говорится в «Бхагавад-гите»: бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.7.13-15

йе ’суйанрта-дамбхерша-химса-мана-виварджитах
на тешам сатйа-шиланам
ашишо випхалах кртах
ити балакам адайа
самарг-йаджур-упакртаих
джалаих павитраушадхибхир
абхишичйа двиджоттамаих
вачайитва свастйайанам
нанда-гопах самахитах
хутва чагним двиджатибхйах
прадад аннам маха-гунам

Пословный перевод: 
йе — которые (те брахманы); асуйа — зависти; анрта — лживости; дамбха — гордыни; ирша — обид; химса — огорчения из-за чужого богатства; мана — от самомнения; виварджитах — лишенные; на — не; тешам — их (таких брахманов); сатйа-шиланам — наделенных идеальными брахманическими качествами (сатья, шама, дама и тд); ашишах — благословения; випхалах — бесплодные; кртах — ставшие; ити — так (учитывая все это); балакам — ребенка; адайа — взяв; сама — в соответствии с «Сама-ведой»; рк — в соответствии с «Риг-ведой»; йаджух — и в соответствии с «Яджур-ведой»; упакртаих — очищенный; джалаих — водой; павитра- аушадхибхих — смешанной с чистыми травами; абхишичйа — омыв (ребенка); двиджа-уттамаих — с лучшими из брахманов (обладавшими перечисленными выше достоинствами и проводившими обряды); вачайитва — попросив декламировать; свасти-айанам — гимны; нанда-гопах — Махараджа Нанда, главный из пастухов; самахитах — щедрый и добропорядочный; хутва — совершив подношение; ча — и; агним — священному огню; двиджатибхйах — лучшим из брахманов; прадат — раздал; аннам — зерно; маха-гунам — превосходное.

Перевод: 
Если брахманы свободны от зависти, лживости, ненужной гордости, обид, самомнения и если их не раздражают чужие богатства, их благословения никогда не бывают напрасными. Зная об этом, Махараджа Нанда бережно взял Кришну на руки и пригласил таких правдивых брахманов провести ритуал, основанный на священных гимнах «Сама-веды», «Риг-веды» и «Яджур-веды». И пока они произносили эти гимны, он омыл ребенка водой, настоянной на чистых травах, а затем, совершив огненный обряд, щедро накормил всех брахманов лучшими блюдами из злаков и других продуктов.

Комментарий: 
Махараджа Нанда был убежден в том, что приглашенные им брахманы обладали всеми необходимыми качествами и что их благословения не могли пройти даром. Он твердо верил, что если добродетельные брахманы просто благословят маленького Кришну, то Кришна будет счастлив. Благословения достойных брахманов способны принести счастье не только Кришне, Верховной Личности Бога, но и всем остальным. Кришна самодостаточен, поэтому Ему не требуются ничьи благословения, однако Махараджа Нанда думал, что Кришне нужны благословения брахманов. А что же тогда говорить о других? Стало быть, в обществе должны быть идеальные люди, брахманы, способные благословлять остальных, то есть кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр, чтобы все были счастливы. Поэтому Кришна говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (4.13), что человеческое общество должно делиться на четыре сословия (чатур-варнйам майа срштам гуна-карма-вибхагашах), иначе, если все будут шудрами или вайшьями, человеческое общество не будет процветать. Согласно «Бхагавад-гите», в обществе должны быть брахманы, обладающие такими качествами, как сатья (правдивость), шама (умиротворенность), дама (самообладание) и титикша (терпение).

В этих стихах «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится, что Махараджа Нанда пригласил достойных брахманов. Существуют кастовые брахманы, и мы относимся к ним с почтением, однако их рождение в семьях брахманов еще не означает, что они достойны благословлять других. Таково заключение шастр. В Кали-югу брахманами считают кастовых брахманов. Випратве сутрам эва хи (Бхаг., 12.2.3): в Кали-югу человек становится брахманом, нося двухгрошовый шнур. Таких брахманов Махараджа Нанда не приглашал. Нарада Муни утверждает (Бхаг., 7.11.35): йасйа йал лакшанам проктам. Признаки брахмана указаны в шастрах, и у настоящего брахмана обязательно должны быть эти признаки.

Реальную пользу приносят благословения только тех брахманов, которые свободны от зависти, раздражительности, гордыни и самомнения и безупречно правдивы. Поэтому некоторых людей необходимо с самого детства воспитывать как брахманов. Брахмачари гуру-куле васан данто гурор хитам (Бхаг., 7.12.1). Слово дантах играет важную роль. Дантах называют того, кто не завидует и не причиняет беспокойство другим, а также свободен от самомнения, гордыни. Движение сознания Кришны пытается воспитать для общества таких брахманов. В конечном счете брахманы должны быть вайшнавами, и, если человек стал вайшнавом, значит, он уже обрел качества брахмана. Брахма-бхутах прасаннатма (Б.-г., 18.54). Брахма-бхута — это состояние человека, который стал брахманом, то есть понял, что такое Брахман (брахма джанатити брахманах). Тот, кто находится на уровне брахма-бхуты, всегда счастлив (прасаннатма). На шочати на канкшати: его никогда не беспокоят материальные нужды. Самах сарвешу бхутешу: он готов пролить свои благословения на всех и каждого. Мад-бхактим лабхате парам: тогда он становится вайшнавом. В наше время Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур ввел церемонию вручения священного шнура своим ученикам-вайшнавам, чтобы люди поняли, что, если человек становится вайшнавом, значит, он уже приобрел качества брахмана. Поэтому членам Международного общества сознания Кришны, которые получили два посвящения, то есть стали брахманами, нужно помнить, что они приняли на себя обязательство всегда быть правдивыми и терпеливыми, владеть своим умом и чувствами и т. д. Тогда их жизнь увенчается успехом. Махараджа Нанда пригласил декламировать ведические гимны не обычных, а именно таких брахманов. В тринадцатом стихе особо упомянуты химса-мана. Слово мана означает «самомнение» или «гордыня». Тех, кто кичился своим происхождением, считая себя брахманами лишь потому, что они родились в брахманских семьях, Махараджа Нанда никогда не приглашал для проведения таких обрядов.

В четырнадцатом стихе употреблено слово павитраушадхи. Для любого ведического обряда требовалось много трав и листьев. Их называли павитра-патра. Иногда это были листья нимба, а иногда — листья беля, манго, ашваттхи или амалаки. Использовали также панча-гавью, панча-шасью и панча-ратну. Хотя Махараджа Нанда принадлежал к сословию вайшьев, он знал все эти премудрости.

Самое важное слово в этих стихах — маха-гунам, указывающее на то, что брахманам предложили очень вкусные блюда отменного качества. Такие яства обычно готовили из продуктов двух видов: зерна и молока. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (18.44) людям предписывается защищать коров и возделывать землю (крши-го-ракшйа- ваниджйам ваишйа-карма свабхаваджам). Просто владея кулинарным искусством, можно приготовить сотни, тысячи вкусных блюд из злаков и молочных продуктов. На это в данном стихе указывают слова аннам маха-гунам. В Индии по сей день из этих двух видов продуктов — зерна и молока — готовят тысячи разнообразных яств и затем предлагают их Верховному Господу. (Чатур- видха-шри-бхагават-прасада. Патрам пушпам пхалам тойам йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати). А после этого прасад раздают. Даже сегодня в Джаганнатха-кшетре и других больших храмах Божеству предлагают очень вкусные блюда и раздают их в больших количествах. Этот прасад, поскольку его готовят лучшие из брахманов, обладающие глубокими познаниями, а потом раздают всем желающим, тоже представляет собой благословение брахманов и вайшнавов. Есть четыре вида прасада (чатур-видха). С помощью различных специй пище придается соленый, сладкий, кислый или острый вкус; сама же пища бывает четырех видов: чарвйа, чушйа, лехйа и пехйа, то есть прасад, который жуют, прасад, который лижут, прасад, который глотают, и прасад, который пьют. Таким образом, существует множество разновидностей прасада. Сначала его готовят из зерна и топленого масла, затем предлагают Божеству, после чего этими яствами угощают брахманов и вайшнавов, а затем всех остальных. Таковы должны быть порядки среди людей. Убивая коров и губя пахотные земли, продовольственную проблему не решить. Цивилизованные люди так не поступают. Нецивилизованные люди, живущие в джунглях и не умеющие производить пищу, занимаясь земледелием и защищая коров, могут есть животных, но, чтобы человеческое общество имело право называться развитым и цивилизованным, его члены должны уметь производить пищу, обрабатывая землю и оберегая коров.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.7.31

ахо бататй-адбхутам эша ракшаса
бало ниврттим гамито ’бхйагат пунах
химсрах сва-папена вихимситах кхалах
садхух саматвена бхайад вимучйате

Пословный перевод: 
ахо — о; бата — поистине; ати — чрезвычайно; адбхутам — удивительно; эшах — этот (ребенок); ракшаса — демоном-людоедом; балах — невинный младенец Кришна; ниврттим — к гибели (демон унес Его, чтобы убить и съесть); гамитах — ушедший; абхйагат пунах — вернулся обратно (целый и невредимый); химсрах — тот, кто полон злобы; сва-папена — собственными греховными поступками; вихимситах — (тот демон) убит; кхалах — завистливый и нечистый; садхух — простодушный и безгрешный человек; саматвена — равным отношением (ко всем); бхайат — от всех страхов; вимучйате — избавляется.

Перевод: 
Просто поразительно, что, хотя ракшас унес невинное дитя, чтобы убить и съесть Его, ребенок вернулся целым и невредимым. Этот злобный, жестокий и грешный демон поплатился жизнью за собственные злодеяния. Таков закон природы: безгрешные преданные всегда находятся под защитой Верховной Личности Бога, а грешники всегда гибнут в расплату за свои грехи.
Комментарий: 
Жизнь в сознании Кришны — это безгрешная жизнь в преданном служении, а садху — это тот, кто полностью поручил себя Кришне. Это подтверждает Сам Кришна в «Бхагавад- гите» (9.30): бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак садхур эва са мантавйах — любой, кто безоговорочно привязан к Кришне, является садху. Махараджа Нанда и другие пастухи и гопи не понимали, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога, играющая роль обычного ребенка, и что Его жизнь при любых обстоятельствах находится вне опасности. Вместо этого их сильная родительская любовь к Кришне заставляла их считать Кришну беспомощным ребенком, которого спас Верховный Господь.

Из-за сильного вожделения и желания наслаждаться обитатели материального мира все больше погрязают в грехах (кама эша кродха эша раджо-гуна-самудбхавах). Поэтому одной из главных особенностей материальной жизни является страх (ахара-нидра- бхайа-маитхунам ча). Но когда человек обретает сознание Кришны, то преданное служение, шраванам киртанам, постепенно устраняет из его жизни мирскую скверну; такого человека очищает и защищает Верховная Личность Бога. ?рнватам сва-катхах кршнах пунйа-шравана-киртанах. Человек, вставший на путь преданного служения, верит в этот метод. Такая вера — один из шести видов предания себя Господу. Ракшишйатити вишвасах (Хари- бхакти-виласа, 11.676). Один из способов предания себя Господу заключается в том, чтобы просто уповать на Кришну, твердо веря, что Он всегда защитит. Кришна обязательно защитит Своего преданного, и Махараджа Нанда и другие обитатели Вриндавана простосердечно верили в это, хотя и не знали, что общаются с Самим Верховным Господом. Было много случаев, когда преданные — Махараджа Прахлада, Махараджа Дхрува и другие — оказывались в трудном положении. Иногда угроза исходила даже от их собственного отца, однако Господь спасал их при любых обстоятельствах. Поэтому от нас требуется одно: обрести сознание Кришны и во всех опасных ситуациях полностью полагаться на Кришну.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.37

шрнван грнан самсмарайамш ча чинтайан
намани рупани ча мангалани те
крийасу йас твач-чаранаравиндайор
авишта-чета на бхавайа калпате

Пословный перевод: 
шрнван — постоянно слушающий о Господе (шраванам киртанам вишнох); грнан — произносящий святое имя Господа и воспевающий Его деяния; самсмарайан — памятующий (постоянно думающий о лотосных стопах Господа и о Его облике); ча — и; чинтайан — обдумывающий (трансцендентные деяния Господа); намани — (Его) трансцендентные имена; рупани — (Его) трансцендентные облики; ча — и; мангалани — трансцендентные и потому благодатные; те — Тебе (о Господь); крийасу — в деятельном преданном служении; йах — который; тват-чарана-аравиндайох — у Твоих лотосных стоп; авишта-четах — преданный, полностью поглощенный (такой деятельностью); на — не; бхавайа — для материального бытия; калпате — подходит.

Перевод: 
Даже занимаясь разнообразной деятельностью, преданные, которые всецело погружены в мысли о Твоих лотосных стопах и постоянно слушают, поют, размышляют и побуждают других помнить о Твоих трансцендентных именах и обликах, всегда находятся на трансцендентном уровне и благодаря этому способны постичь Тебя, Верховную Личность Бога.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе объясняется, что значит заниматься бхакти-йогой. Шрила Рупа Госвами сказал, что любой, кто посвятил свою жизнь преданному служению Господу (иха йасйа харер дасйе), кто служит Господу делами, умом и речью (кармана манаса гира), в каких бы условиях он ни находился (никхиласв апй авастхасу), на самом деле является уже не обусловленной, а освобожденной душой (дживан-муктах са учйате). Хотя такой преданный находится в материальном теле, он не имеет к этому телу никакого отношения, ибо занимает трансцендентное положение. Нарайана-парах сарве на куташчана бибхйати (Бхаг., 6.17.28): поскольку преданный поглощен трансцендентной деятельностью, он не боится существования в материальном теле. Иллюстрацией освобожденного состояния служит молитва Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху: мама джанмани джанманишваре бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи — «Единственное, чего я хочу, — это жизнь за жизнью служить Тебе с бескорыстной преданностью» (Шикшаштака, 4). Даже если преданный по высочайшей воле Господа рождается в материальном мире, он продолжает свое преданное служение. Когда царь Бхарата допустил ошибку и в следующей жизни стал оленем, его преданное служение не прекратилось, хотя он был слегка наказан за свою неосторожность. Нарада Муни говорит, что, даже если человек падает с уровня преданного служения, он не потеряется, тогда как непреданные совершенно потеряны, поскольку не служат Господу. Вот почему «Бхагавад-гита» (9.14) рекомендует по крайней мере всегда повторять Харе Кришна маха-мантру:

сататам киртайанто мам
йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах
намасйанташ ча мам бхактйа
нитйа-йукта упасате

«Неустанно прославляя Меня, служа Мне с великой решимостью, падая ниц передо Мной, эти великие души всегда поклоняются Мне с любовью и преданностью».

Не следует отказываться от преданного служения, которое имеет девять различных форм (шраванам киртанам вишнох смаранам пада-севанам и т. д.). Самым важным из этих методов является шраванам, слушание наставлений гуру, садху и шастр, то есть духовного учителя, святых ачарьев и ведических писаний. Садху- шастра-гуру-вакйа, читтете карийа аикйа. Мы не должны слушать комментарии и объяснения непреданных, ибо это строго запрещено Шрилой Санатаной Госвами, который приводит следующую цитату из «Падма-пураны»:

аваишнава-мукходгирнам
путам хари-катхамртам
шраванам наива картавйам
сарпоччхиштам йатха пайах

Мы должны неукоснительно выполнять это указание и никогда не пытаться слушать майявади, имперсоналистов, последователей философии пустоты, политиков или так называемых ученых. Строго избегая такого неблагоприятного общения, нужно просто слушать чистых преданных. В связи с этим Шрила Рупа Госвами дает такой совет: шри-гуру-падашрайах. Человек должен искать прибежища у лотосных стоп чистого преданного, который может стать его гуру. Чайтанья Махапрабху объясняет, что гуру — это тот, кто строго следует наставлениям «Бхагавад-гиты»: йаре декха, таре каха, ‘кршна’-упадеша (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 7.128). Человек, который жонглирует словами, занимается магией или несет всякий вздор, чтобы сделать карьеру ученого, — это не гуру. Гуру — это тот, кто передает другим «Бхагавад-гиту», наставления Кришны, в неискаженном виде. Шраванам очень важен: необходимо слушать наставления вайшнавских садху, гуру и шастр.

Особое внимание в этом стихе следует обратить на слово крийасу, которое означает «занимаясь физическим трудом» или «работая». Люди должны заниматься практическим служением Господу. В Движении сознания Кришны центром всей нашей деятельности является распространение книг, рассказывающих о Кришне. Это дело чрезвычайной важности. Преданные должны обращаться к каждому человеку, побуждая его читать книги о Кришне, чтобы в будущем этот человек тоже стал преданным. Именно к такой деятельности призывает нас данный стих. Крийасу йас твач-чаранаравиндайох. Занимаясь ею, преданные будут постоянно помнить о лотосных стопах Господа. Тот, кто сосредоточивает все свои усилия на распространении книг, делая это для Кришны, полностью погружается в сознание Кришны. Это и есть самадхи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.8.4

махад-вичаланам нрнам
грхинам дина-четасам
нихшрейасайа бхагаван
калпате нанйатха квачит

Пословный перевод: 
махат-вичаланам — перемещение воистину великих; нрнам — (в домах) обыкновенных людей; грхинам — домохозяев; дина-четасам — недалеких, занятых лишь обеспечением своей семьи и более ничем; нихшрейасайа — великий человек приходит к грихастхе лишь ради его блага, а не ради чего-то еще; бхагаван — о могущественнейший преданный; калпате — совершается этот путь; на анйатха — не ради другого; квачит — когда-либо.

Перевод: 
О мой господин, о великий преданный, такие люди, как ты, странствуют по миру не из корыстных побуждений, а ради нищих сердцем грихастх [домохозяев]. А иначе им незачем ходить из одного места в другое.

Комментарий: 
Махараджа Нанда справедливо отметил, что Гаргамуни, будучи преданным, ни в чем не нуждался. Так и Кришна, приходя в материальный мир, ни в чем не нуждается, ибо Он пурна, атмарама. Однако Он нисходит в этот мир, чтобы защитить преданных и уничтожить злодеев (паритранайа садхунам винашайа ча душкртам). Такова миссия Верховной Личности Бога, и такова же миссия преданных. Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога, говорит, что тот, кто принимает эту миссию пара-упакары, кто действует на благо других людей, чрезвычайно дорог Ему (на ча тасман манушйешу кашчин ме прийа-крттамах). Чайтанья Махапрабху тоже рекомендовал заниматься пара-упакарой, и Он особенно призывал к этому жителей Индии:

бхарата-бхумите хаила манушйа-джанма йара
джанма сартхака кари’ кара пара-упакара

«Тот, кто родился человеком в Индии [Бхарата-варше], должен достичь совершенства в жизни и трудиться на благо всех остальных» (Ч.-ч., Ади, 9.41). Итак, долг чистого преданного, вайшнава, — действовать на благо других.

Махараджа Нанда понимал, что именно ради этого пришел к нему Гаргамуни и что теперь он должен действовать в соответствии с наставлениями Гаргамуни. Поэтому он сказал: «Пожалуйста, объясни мне, в чем состоит мой долг». Таким должно быть умонастроение каждого, особенно домохозяина. Согласно системе варнашрамы, все люди в обществе делятся на восемь категорий: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи, шудры; брахмачарьи, грихастхи, ванапрастхи и санньяси. Махараджа Нанда выступал в роли грихинам, домохозяина. Брахмачари, по сути дела, ни в чем не нуждается, но грихи, домохозяева, ублажают свои чувства. В «Бхагавад-гите» (2.44) сказано: бхогаишварйа-прасактанам тайапахрта- четасам. Все обитатели материального мира пришли сюда ради чувственных удовольствий, но те, кто слишком привязан к чувственным удовольствиям и потому вступает в грихастха-ашрам, находятся в особенно опасном положении. Поскольку все в материальном мире ищут чувственных удовольствий, важно, чтобы из грихастх воспитывали махат, великих махатм. Махараджа Нанда не случайно употребил слово махад-вичаланам. Гаргамуни ничего не нужно было от Махараджи Нанды, однако Махараджа Нанда, будучи грихастхой, всегда был готов следовать наставлениям махатмы, чтобы обрести подлинное благо. Поэтому он был готов выполнить любое указание Гаргамуни.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 4.102

эка эка враджа-васи эка эка габхи дила
сахасра сахасра габхи гопалера хаила

Пословный перевод: 
эка эка — один за другим; враджа-васи — жители Враджабхуми; эка эка — одну; габхи — корову; дила — дали; сахасра сахасра — тысячи и тысячи; габхи — коров; гопалера — у Гопалы; хаила — стало.

Перевод: 
Каждая семья во Враджабхуми пожертвовала Гопале по одной корове. Так Он стал обладателем тысяч коров.

Комментарий: 
В этих стихах описывается, как следует устанавливать Божество, строить храм и приумножать его богатства. Каждый должен стремиться внести свой вклад в строительство храма для Божества и жертвовать продукты для раздачи прасада. Преданные должны проповедовать учение бхакти и вовлекать людей в практическое служение Божеству. Богатых людей также можно приглашать принять в этом участие. Таким образом все разовьют в себе склонность к духовной деятельности, и тогда общество в целом примет сознание Кришны. Потребность в чувственных наслаждениях естественным образом уменьшится, а сами чувства очистятся настолько, что их можно будет задействовать в преданном служении Господу. Хршикена хршикеша-севанам бхактир учйате. Служение Господу постепенно очищает чувства. Использование очищенных чувств в служении Господу Хришикеше называется бхакти. С пробуждением дремлющей склонности к бхакти человек может постичь Верховную Личность, Бога, таким, как Он есть. Бхактйа мам абхиджанати йаван йаш часми таттватах (Б.-г., 18.55). Этот метод позволяет человеку развить в себе сознание Кришны. Благодаря ему жизнь людей может стать совершенной во всех отношениях.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 4.93

анна, гхрта, дадхи, дугдха, — граме йата чхила
гопалера аге лока анийа дхарила

Пословный перевод: 
анна — зерно; гхрта — топленое масло; дадхи — йогурт; дугдха — молоко; граме — в деревне; йата — сколько; чхила — было; гопалера аге — перед Божеством Гопалы; лока — люди; анийа — принеся; дхарила — сложили.

Перевод: 
Местные жители принесли Божеству Гопалы столько зерна, топленого масла, йогурта и молока, сколько было в деревне.

Комментарий: 
Анна, гхрта, дадхи и дугдха означают зерно, топленое масло, йогурт и молоко. На самом деле это основные продукты питания. Овощи и фрукты играют вспомогательную роль. Из зерна, овощей, топленого масла, молока и йогурта можно приготовить сотни и тысячи блюд. Вся пища, которая предлагалась Гопале на церемонии Аннакута, была приготовлена из этих пяти видов продуктов. Только демоничных людей привлекает другая пища, о которой мы не станем даже упоминать. Необходимо уяснить, что для полноценного питания достаточно зерна, топленого масла, йогурта и молока. Ничего другого предлагать Божеству нельзя. Вайшнав, или совершенный человек, не ест ничего, что не было предложено Божеству. Люди часто бывают недовольны продовольственной политикой своей страны, однако из ведических писаний известно, что все проблемы с продовольствием решатся сами собой, если в стране будет достаточно коров и зерна. Вот почему «Бхагавад-гита» предписывает вайшьям (тем, кто занимается сельским хозяйством и торговлей) выращивать зерно и защищать коров. Корова является важнейшим животным, потому что дает чудотворный продукт — молоко, из которого можно делать топленое масло и йогурт.

Совершенство человеческой цивилизации заключается в развитии сознания Кришны, одним из элементов которого является поклонение Божеству. Божеству подносят блюда из овощей, зерна, молока, топленого масла и йогурта, а потом раздают их всем желающим. В этом заключается разница между Востоком и Западом. Люди, приходившие увидеть Божество Гопалы, приносили разные продукты, чтобы предложить их Божеству. Они пришли к Божеству и принесли все свои запасы, чтобы не только самим поесть прасада, но и накормить других. Движение сознания Кришны активно продолжает этот обычай — готовить разные блюда, предлагать их Божеству и раздавать людям. Это необходимо делать по всему миру, чтобы положить конец демоническому образу жизни людей, в частности привычке есть греховную пищу. Демоническая цивилизация никогда не сможет установить мир во всем мире. Поскольку потребность в пище составляет главную потребность человеческого общества, лица, ответственные за приготовление и распределение продуктов питания, должны брать пример с Мадхавендры Пури и проводить церемонию аннакута. Если каждый будет питаться только предложенным Божеству прасадом, все демоны станут вайшнавами. Когда все люди обретут сознание Кришны, то же самое естественным образом произойдет и с правительством. Тот, кто развил в себе сознание Кришны, лишен предрассудков и ко всем относится доброжелательно. Если такие люди возглавят правительство страны, ее граждане непременно перестанут грешить. Они перестанут быть демонами, доставляющими беспокойство окружающим. Только тогда повсюду воцарится мир и согласие.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.2.39

на те ’бхавасйеша бхавасйа каранам
вина винодам бата таркайамахе
бхаво ниродхах стхитир апй авидйайа
крта йатас твайй абхайашрайатмани

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; те — Тебя, о Господь; абхавасйа — того, которому, в отличие от обыкновенных живых существ, не приходится рождаться, умирать и заботиться о поддержании Своего тела; иша — о Верховный Господь; бхавасйа — (Твоего) явления, рождения; каранам — причина; вина — без; винодам — и?гры (что бы кто ни говорил, нет такой причины, которая заставила бы Тебя прийти в этот мир); бата — что; таркайамахе — спорим (не нужно спорить, надо просто понять, что это Твои игры); бхавах — рождение; ниродхах — смерть; стхитих — поддержание; апи — также; авидйайа — внешней, иллюзорной энергией; кртах — созданы; йатах — потому что; твайи — в Тебе; абхайа-ашрайа — о свободное от страха прибежище всех и каждого; атмани — в обыкновенном живом существе.

Перевод: 
О Верховный Господь, Ты — не обычное живое существо, которое появляется в материальном мире в результате своей кармы. Ты являешься, рождаешься в этом мире исключительно благодаря Своей энергии, дарующей наслаждение. И точно так же нет никакой причины для того, чтобы живые существа, Твои частицы, подвергались мукам рождения, смерти и старости, если они не находятся во власти Твоей внешней энергии.

Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.7) сказано: мамаивамшо джива-локе джива-бхутах санатанах — живые существа представляют собой частицы Верховного Господа и потому в качественном отношении равны Ему. Следует понимать, что, когда Верховный Господь нисходит в материальный мир или покидает его, этому нет иной причины, кроме энергии наслаждения Господа. Мы не можем заставить Верховную Личность Бога прийти в этот мир. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.7) Господь говорит:

йада йада хи дхармасйа
гланир бхавати бхарата
абхйуттханам адхармасйа
тадатманам срджамй ахам

«Всякий раз, когда религия приходит в упадок и воцаряется безбожие, Я Сам нисхожу в этот мир, о потомок Бхараты». Когда требуется облегчить бремя, созданное демонами, Всевышний может сделать это разными способами, ибо Он обладает многочисленными энергиями. Для Него нет необходимости воплощаться в этом мире, ибо, в отличие от обыкновенных живых существ, Он никогда ничего не делает против Своей воли. Живые существа приходят в материальный мир, движимые желанием наслаждаться, но, поскольку они хотят наслаждаться без Кришны (кршна-бахирмукха хаийа бходжа-ванчха каре), они оказываются во власти иллюзорной энергии и вынуждены рождаться, умирать, стареть и болеть. Но приход Верховной Личности Бога не вызван подобными причинами: Господь нисходит в этот мир посредством Своей энергии наслаждения. Мы должны всегда помнить об этом отличии Господа от обыкновенных существ и не пытаться понапрасну оспаривать возможность Его прихода в этот мир. Некоторые философы не верят в то, что Бог может воплотиться в этом мире и спрашивают: «Чего ради Верховный Господь должен приходить сюда?» Однако можно задать им встречный вопрос: «А почему Он не должен сюда приходить? Почему Он должен зависеть от желаний обыкновенных живых существ?» Господь волен делать все, что пожелает. Поэтому в данном стихе сказано: вина винодам бата таркайамахе. Ничто не заставляет Его приходить в этот мир: Он делает это просто ради Своего удовольствия.

Когда живые существа в поисках материального наслаждения приходят в этот мир, иллюзорная энергия Господа опутывает их сетями кармы и карма-пхалы. Но если живое существо укрывается под сенью лотосных стоп Господа, оно возвращается в свое первоначальное, освобожденное состояние. В данном стихе тоже говорится: крта йатас твайй абхайашрайатмани — тот, кто укрывается под сенью лотосных стоп Господа, не ведает страха. Мы всегда зависим от Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому нам нужно отказаться от надежды на то, что мы сможем наслаждаться свободой в материальном мире без Кришны. Мы попали в сети кармы именно из-за этой надежды. Теперь мы должны вновь искать убежище у лотосных стоп Господа. Это убежище названо здесь абхайа, свободным от страха. Кришна не подвержен рождению, смерти, старости и болезням, и мы, будучи неотъемлемыми частицами Кришны, тоже не подвержены рождению, смерти, старости и болезням, однако мы оказались во власти этих иллюзорных проблем из-за того, что забыли о Кришне и о нашем положении вечных слуг Кришны (дживера ‘сварупа’ хайа — кршнера ‘нитйа-даса’). Поэтому, если мы, как описано в тексте 37 (шрнван грнан самсмарайамш ча чинтайан), будем преданно служить Господу, всегда думая о Нем, прославляя и воспевая Его, то вернемся в наше изначальное, естественное положение и таким образом обретем спасение. Тем самым, полубоги призывают Деваки не бояться Камсы, а думать о Верховном Господе, который уже находился в ее лоне.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.8.31

эвам дхарштйанй ушати куруте механадини вастау
стейопайаир вирачита-кртих супратико йатхасте
иттхам стрибхих са-бхайа-найана-шри-мукхалокинибхир
вйакхйатартха прахасита-мукхи на хй упалабдхум аиччхат

Пословный перевод: 
эвам — так; дхарштйани — проделки; ушати — в чисто убранном месте; куруте — совершает; механа-адини — которое состоит в том, что (Он) испражняется и мочится; вастау — в домах; стейа- упайаих — с разными способами, которые Он изобретает, чтобы воровать масло и молоко; вирачита-кртих — очень искусен; су- пратиках — ведущий себя как очень хороший, воспитанный ребенок; йатха асте — как будто является (таковым); иттхам — эти (темы для обсуждения); стрибхих — гопи; са-бхайа-найана — сидящего там с испуганными глазами; шри-мукха — прекрасного; алокинибхих — наслаждающимися при виде; вйакхйата-артха — та, которой высказывались жалобы (матушка Яшода); прахасита- мукхи — улыбающаяся от удовольствия; на — не; хи — поистине; упалабдхум — наказывать и угрожать (наоборот, она с удовольствием смотрела на Кришну, сидевшего там, словно очень послушный мальчик); аиччхат — хотела.

Перевод: 
«Когда Кришну застают за шалостями, хозяин дома с напускной сердитостью говорит Кришне: „Ты вор!“ Кришна же отвечает ему: „Я не вор. Это ты вор!“ Иногда, разозлившись, Кришна мочится и испражняется в наших чисто убранных домах. Но сейчас, наша дорогая подруга Яшода, этот заправский воришка сидит перед тобой как ни в чем не бывало». Иной раз, глядя на сидевшего там Кришну, перепуганного тем, что мать накажет Его и заглядевшись на Его красоту, гопи не ругали Кришну, а просто смотрели на Его лицо и наслаждались трансцендентным блаженством. У матушки Яшоды эта сцена вызывала легкую улыбку, и у нее пропадало всякое желание ругать своего благословенного трансцендентного ребенка.

Комментарий: 
Кришна не только воровал у соседей, но иногда еще и испражнялся и мочился в их чисто убранных домах. Если хозяину дома удавалось поймать Его, Кришна ругал его, говоря: «Ты — вор». Мало того, что Кришна воровал в детстве, Он и в юности выступал в роли искусного вора, привлекая к Себе девушек и наслаждаясь ими в танце раса. Таков Кришна. Но даже это не все: Он еще и применял насилие, убивая многочисленных демонов. Хотя мирские люди восхищаются непротивлением злу и тому подобными добродетелями, Бог, Абсолютная Истина, оставаясь неизменным, сохраняет благость в любой Своей деятельности, даже совершая, казалось бы, безнравственные поступки: воруя, убивая, применяя насилие. Кришна всегда чист, и Он всегда остается Высшей Абсолютной Истиной. Кришна может совершать любые действия, которые в материальной жизни считаются отвратительными, и все равно оставаться привлекательным. Вот почему Его именуют Кришной, «всепривлекающим». Такова основа трансцендентных любовных отношений и взаимного служения Кришны и Его бхакт. Видя прекрасное лицо Кришны, женщины Гокулы были настолько очарованы, что не могли Его ругать. Вместо того чтобы ругать Кришну, они начинали улыбаться и с удовольствием слушали о Его проказах. Это приносило гопи счастье, и Кришна наслаждался их счастьем. Кришну иногда называют Гопи-джана- валлабхой, потому что все время Он придумывал развлечения, чтобы порадовать гопи.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.9.19

эвам сандаршита хй анга
харина бхртйа-вашйата
сва-вашенапи кршнена
йасйедам сешварам ваше

Пословный перевод: 
эвам — так; сандаршита — проявлена; хи — поистине; анга — о царь Парикшит; харина — Верховной Личности Бога; бхртйа-вашйата — имеющей трансцендентную склонность отдавать Себя во власть Своего слуги или преданного; сва-вашена — тем, который подвластен только Самому Себе; апи — поистине; кршнена — Кришной; йасйа — которого; идам — это (вся вселенная); са-ишварам — та, в которой пребывают могущественные полубоги, такие как Господь Шива и Господь Брахма; ваше — под властью.

Перевод: 
О Махараджа Парикшит, вся эта вселенная с ее великими, могущественными полубогами, такими как Господь Шива, Господь Брахма и Господь Индра, находится во власти Всевышнего. Однако у Верховного Господа есть одно трансцендентное качество: Он подчиняется Своим преданным. И теперь Кришна проявил его.

Комментарий: 
Эту лилу Кришны очень трудно понять, но преданные способны это сделать. Вот почему говорится: даршайамс тад-видам лока атмано бхакта-вашйатам (Бхаг., 10.11.9) — Господь проявляет одно из Своих трансцендентных качеств, подчиняясь Своим преданным. В «Брахма-самхите» (5.35) сказано:

эко ’пй асау рачайитум джагад-анда-котим
йач-чхактир асти джагад-анда-чайа йад антах
андантара-стха-параману-чайантара-стхам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Посредством Своей полной экспансии, Параматмы, Господь управляет бесчисленными вселенными со всеми живущими в них полубогами, и все же Он позволяет Своему преданному управлять Им. В Упанишадах говорится, что Верховная Личность Бога может перемещаться быстрее ума, но в данном случае мы видим, что, хотя Кришна хотел убежать от Своей матери, у Него это не получилось и в конце концов матушка Яшода поймала Его. Лакшми-сахасра- шата-самбхрама-севйаманам: Кришне служат сотни тысяч богинь процветания, и тем не менее Он, словно нищий, ворует масло. Ямараджа, повелитель всех живых существ, трепещет перед волей Кришны, но Кришна боится палки Своей матери. Тот, кто не является преданным, не способен понять эти противоречия. Только преданный может понять могущество чистого преданного служения: оно обладает такой силой, что чистый преданный может повелевать Самим Кришной. Слово бхртйа-вашйата не означает, что Кришна подвластен Своим слугам, — Он подвластен их чистой любви. В «Бхагавад-гите» (1.21) сказано, что Кришна стал колесничим Арджуны. Арджуна велел Ему: сенайор убхайор мадхйе ратхам стхапайа ме ’чйута — «Дорогой Кришна, Ты согласился быть моим колесничим и выполнять мои приказы. Поставь же мою колесницу между двумя армиями». Кришна тотчас выполнил этот приказ, и потому кто-то может сказать, что Кришна тоже не является независимым. Но так можно думать только вследствие невежества (аджнана). Кришна всегда полностью независим; если же Он ставит Себя в подчиненное положение по отношению к Своим преданным, это проявление ананда-чинмая-расы, духовных качеств, усиливающее Его трансцендентное наслаждение. Все поклоняются Кришне как Верховной Личности Бога, поэтому иногда Он хочет, чтобы кто-то Им повелевал. Но повелевать Кришной может только чистый преданный.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.9.21

найам сукхапо бхагаван
дехинам гопика-сутах
джнанинам чатма-бхутанам
йатха бхактиматам иха

Пословный перевод: 
на — не; айам — этот; сукха-апах — легко достижимый или приносящий счастье; бхагаван — Верховная Личность Бога; дехинам — тех, кто воспринимает жизнь на телесном уровне, особенно карми; гопика-сутах — — Кришна, сын матушки Яшоды (Кришну в роли сына Васудевы зовут Васудевой, а в роли сына матушки Яшоды — Кришной); джнанинам ча — и гьяни, пытающихся избавиться от материальной скверны; атма-бхутанам — самодостаточных йогов; йатха — как; бхакти-матам — преданных; иха — здесь (в этом мире).

Перевод: 
Верховная Личность Бога, Кришна, сын матушки Яшоды, доступен преданным, которые с искренней любовью служат Ему, но для тех, кто занимается умозрительным философствованием, или пытается обрести духовное совершенство с помощью суровых аскетических подвигов, или отождествляет себя с телом, Он труднодостижим.

Комментарий: 
Кришна, Верховная Личность Бога в образе сына Яшода-маты, легко доступен преданным, но не тапасви, йогам, гьяни и тем, кто отождествляет себя с телом. Иногда их называют шанта-бхактами, но на самом деле настоящая бхакти начинается с дасья-расы. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.11) Кришна говорит:

йе йатха мам прападйанте
тамс татхаива бхаджамй ахам
мама вартманувартанте
манушйах партха сарвашах

«Как человек предается Мне, так Я и вознаграждаю его. Каждый во всем следует Моим путем, о сын Притхи». Все ищут Кришну, ибо Он — Высшая Душа всех индивидуальных душ. Каждый человек любит свое тело и хочет оберегать его, потому что он — душа — находится внутри тела; точно так же каждый любит душу, потому что душа является неотъемлемой частицей Сверхдуши. Так что на самом деле каждый стремится обрести счастье, возродив свои отношения со Сверхдушой. В «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15) Господь говорит: ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах — «Цель всех Вед — постичь Меня». Стало быть, и карми, и гьяни, и йоги, и святые — все ищут Кришну. Однако лишь тот, кто идет по стопам преданных, у которых есть личные отношения с Кришной, — особенно жителей Вриндавана, — способен достичь высшего положения, получив возможность общаться с Кришной. Врндаванам паритйаджйа падам экам на гаччхати: говорится, что Кришна ни на миг не покидает Вриндаван. Вриндавана-васи: матушка Яшода, друзья Кришны и возлюбленные Кришны, юные гопи, с которыми Он танцует, — связаны с Кришной очень близкими отношениями, и Кришна становится доступным тем, кто идет по стопам этих преданных. Нитья-сиддхи — это экспансии Кришны, которые всегда находятся вместе с Кришной; но если те, кто пытается обрести садхана- сиддхи, будут идти по стопам спутников Кришны, относящихся к категории нитья-сиддх, они тоже легко достигнут Кришны. Однако некоторые существа привязаны к разным формам телесного самоотождествления. Например, Господь Брахма и Господь Шива занимают очень высокое положение, поэтому у них присутствует сознание того, что они — великие ишвары. Иными словами, поскольку Господь Брахма и Господь Шива являются гуна-аватарами и занимают высокое положение, они чувствуют себя в какой-то степени равными Кришне. Но у чистых преданных, обитателей Вриндавана, нет никакого телесного самоотождествления. Они полностью отдают себя служению Господу, переполненные возвышенной любовью к Нему — премой. Вот почему Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху учил: према пум-артхо махан — высшим совершенством жизни является према, чистая любовь в отношениях с Кришной. И матушка Яшода — величайшая из преданных, достигших этого совершенства.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.8

шри-нарада увача
на хй анйо джушато джошйан
буддхи-бхрамшо раджо-гунах
шри-мадад абхиджатйадир
йатра стри дйутам асавах

Пословный перевод: 
шри-нарадах увача — Нарада Муни сказал; на — не; хи — поистине; анйах — другое (материальное наслаждение); джушатах — вкушающего; джошйан — соблазны материального мира (разные виды еды, сна, совокупления и самозащиты); буддхи-бхрамшах — того, чей разум привлекают такие наслаждения; раджах-гунах — управляемый гуной страсти; шри-мадат — богатства; абхиджатйа-адих — четыре основных материальных достояния (к которым относятся привлекательная внешность, аристократическое происхождение, ученость и богатство); йатра — где; стри — женщина; дйутам — азартные игры; асавах — вино (вино, женщины и азартные игры занимают видное положение).

Перевод: 
Нарада Муни сказал: Богатство затмевает разум человека сильнее, чем любые другие материальные достояния, будь то красивая внешность, знатное происхождение или хорошее образование. Тот, кто не получил образования и кичится своим богатством, тратит его на вино, женщин и азартные игры.

Комментарий: 
Из трех гун материальной природы — благости, страсти и невежества — наиболее сильное влияние на людей, безусловно, оказывают низшие гуны, то есть страсть и невежество, особенно страсть. Тот, кем движет гуна страсти, все глубже погрязает в материальном существовании. Поэтому смысл человеческой жизни заключается в том, чтобы преодолеть влияние гун страсти и невежества и развить в себе качества благости.

тада раджас-тамо-бхавах
кама-лобхадайаш ча йе
чета этаир анавиддхам
стхитам саттве прасидати

Бхаг., 1.2.19

В этом суть культуры: преодоление влияния гун страсти и невежества. Если человек находится под влиянием гуны страсти и у него много денег, он, кичась своим богатством, тратит их лишь на вино, женщин и азартные игры. Особенно в этот век, те, у кого слишком много денег, просто пытаются получить эти три вида наслаждений. В западной цивилизации люди очень склонны предаваться этим наслаждениям, поскольку у них много лишних денег. Об этом думал Нарада Муни, видя, как Манигрива и Налакувара возгордились богатством своего отца, Куверы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.9

ханйанте пашаво йатра
нирдайаир аджитатмабхих
манйаманаир имам дехам
аджарамртйу нашварам

Пословный перевод: 
ханйанте — убиваются многими способами (особенно на бойнях); пашавах — четвероногие животные (лошади, овцы, коровы, свиньи и тд); йатра — где; нирдайаих — безжалостными людьми, которыми движет гуна страсти; аджита-атмабхих — негодяи, не владеющие чувствами; манйаманаих — думающими; имам — это; дехам — тело; аджара — никогда не стареющее и не болеющее; амртйу — никогда не состарится и не заболеет; нашварам — обреченное на гибель (тело).

Перевод: 
Не владея своими чувствами, кичась своим богатством или родовитостью, жестокие негодяи ради поддержания своего бренного тела — которое, по их мнению, никогда не состарится и не умрет — безжалостно убивают несчастных животных. Иногда они убивают животных, просто чтобы развлечься на прогулке.

Комментарий: 
Когда в человеческом обществе усиливается влияние гун страсти и невежества, порождая чрезмерное экономическое развитие, это приводит к тому, что люди начинают тратить деньги на вино, женщин и азартные игры. А затем в безумии своем они строят огромные бойни либо время от времени отправляются на увеселительные прогулки, чтобы убивать животных. Забывая, что, как бы человек ни заботился о своем теле, оно обречено рождаться, умирать, стареть и болеть, эти глупые негодяи совершают один греховный поступок за другим. Такие люди, душкрити, полностью забывают о существовании верховного повелителя, находящегося в сердца каждого (ишварах сарва-бхутанам хрд-деше ’рджуна тиштхати). Этот верховный повелитель видит абсолютно все, что делают живые существа, и вознаграждает или наказывает их, давая каждому соответствующее тело, которое создается материальной природой (бхрамайан сарва-бхутани йантрарудхани майайа). Так, получая различные тела, грешники подвергаются наказанию. И приводит их к этому именно чрезмерное накопление денег, из-за которых человек все сильнее деградирует, не зная, что в следующей жизни у него уже не будет этих денег.

на садху манйе йата атмано ’йам
асанн апи клешада аса дехах

Бхаг., 5.5.4

Убивать животных нельзя. Конечно, каждому живому существу надо что-то есть (дживо дживасйа дживанам). Однако необходимо объяснить человеку, какую пищу ему можно есть. Вот почему в «Ишопанишад» говорится: тена тйактена бхунджитхах — надо есть только то, что предназначено для людей. В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26) Кришна говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахртам
ашнами прайататманах

«Если человек с любовью и преданностью поднесет Мне листок, цветок, плод или немного воды, Я непременно приму его подношение». Преданный не употребляет пищу, для получения которой несчастных животных отправляют на бойни. Вместо этого преданные принимают прасад Кришны (тена тйактена бхунджитхах). Кришна просит поднести Ему листок, цветок, плод или немного воды (патрам пушпам пхалам тойам). Людям ни в коем случае нельзя употреблять животную пищу; им рекомендуется принимать прасад, то есть остатки пищи, которую отведал Кришна. Йаджна- шишташинах санто мучйанте сарва-килбишаих (Б.-г., 3.13). Тот, кто ест только прасад — даже если его получение связано с незначительными прегрешениями, — освобождается от последствий своих грехов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.10

дева-самджнитам апй анте
крми-вид-бхасма-самджнитам
бхута-дхрук тат-крте свартхам
ким веда нирайо йатах

Пословный перевод: 
дева-самджнитам — тело, которое воспринимается не как тело, а как сама личность, и которое теперь именуют высокими титулами президента, министра или даже полубога; апи — даже (если это тело занимает такое высокое положение); анте — в конце (после смерти); крми — червями; вит — или экскрементами; бхасма- самджнитам — называемое пеплом; бхута-дхрук — человек, который не признаёт предписаний шастр и враждебен без всякой причины к другим живым существам; тат-крте — в таких деяниях; сва-артхам — свою выгоду; ким — кто; веда — знает; нирайах йатах — обрекающий себя на адские мучения такой греховной деятельностью.

Перевод: 
Человек может гордиться своим телом, считая себя очень важной персоной, министром, президентом или даже полубогом, однако, кем бы он ни был при жизни, после смерти его тело превратится в червей, испражнения или пепел. Тот, кто, потакая временным прихотям этого тела, убивает бедных животных, не знает, что в следующей жизни он будет за это страдать: такому грешнику придется отправиться в ад и пожинать плоды своих злодеяний.

Комментарий: 
Важную роль в этом стихе играют слова крми- вид-бхасма. После смерти тело может стать крими, червями, поскольку, если не сжечь мертвое тело, его съедят черви, либо оно будет съедено животными вроде свиней или стервятниками и превратится в испражнения. В цивилизованном обществе мертвое тело сжигают, и оно превращается в пепел (бхасма-самджнитам). Но, хотя тело обречено превратиться в червей, испражнения или пепел, глупые люди ради него совершают множество грехов. Это, конечно же, достойно сожаления. На самом деле тот, кто родился человеком, должен стремиться к духовному просветлению и пониманию духовных ценностей (дживасйа таттва-джиджнаса). Для этого нужно искать прибежища у истинного духовного учителя. Тасмад гурум прападйета: необходимо обратиться к гуру. А кто такой гуру? ?абде паре ча нишнатам (Бхаг., 11.3.21): гуру — это тот, кто обладает совершенным духовным знанием. Те, кто не обращается к духовному учителю, остаются в невежестве. Ачарйаван пурушо веда (Чхандогья-упанишад, 6.14.2): человек обладает совершенным знанием, если он ачарьяван, то есть руководствуется указаниями ачарьи. Но, если человеком движут раджо-гуна и тамо- гуна, ему нет дела ни до каких указаний: он действует, как обычное глупое животное, рискуя жизнью (мртйу-самсара-вартмани) и потому продолжая испытывать все новые и новые страдания. На те видух свартха-гатим хи вишнум (Бхаг., 7.5.31). Такие глупцы не знают, как пользоваться человеческим телом для духовного развития. Вместо этого они предаются греху и все глубже погружаются в адскую жизнь.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.13

асатах шри-мадандхасйа
даридрйам парам анджанам
атмаупамйена бхутани
даридрах парам икшате

Пословный перевод: 
асатах — такого глупого негодяя; шри-мада-андхасйа — того, кто ослеплен своими бренными богатствами; даридрйам — бедность; парам анджанам — лучшая лечебная мазь для глаз, помогающая увидеть все таким, как оно есть; атма-аупамйена — сравнением с собой; бхутани — живые существа; даридрах — бедняк; парам — совершенным образом; икшате — видит все в истинном свете.

Перевод: 
Глупцы и негодяи, которые не верят в Бога и очень гордятся своим богатством, не способны видеть вещи в истинном свете. Поэтому сделать их снова нищими — значит нанести на их глаза целебную мазь, чтобы они прозрели. Лишившись богатств, человек, по крайней мере, осознает, сколь мучительна бедность, и потому не захочет, чтобы другие оказались в таком же мучительном состоянии.

Комментарий: 
Даже в наши дни, если у человека, который до этого был бедняком, появляются деньги, он склонен тратить их на благотворительность, например, открывать школы для необразованных людей и больницы. Есть одна поучительная история на эту тему, которая называется пунар мушико бхава — «Стань опять мышкой». Мышь, за которой все время гонялась кошка, пришла к святому человеку и попросила его превратить ее в кошку. Когда эта мышь стала кошкой, ее стала преследовать собака, а когда она стала собакой, ее донимал тигр. Но, превратившись в тигра, она уставилась на этого святого, и когда святой спросил тигра: «Чего ты хочешь?», — тот ответил: «Я хочу тебя съесть». Тогда святой проклял его, сказав: «Стань опять мышкой». Нечто подобное происходит по всей вселенной. Живое существо то возвышается, то опускается, становясь то мышкой, то тигром, то кем-то еще. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал:

брахманда бхрамите кона бхагйаван джива
гуру-кршна-прасаде пайа бхакти-лата-биджа

Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 19.151

Живые существа согласно законам природы то возвышаются, то деградируют, но только самые удачливые благодаря общению со святыми получают семя преданного служения и достигают успеха. Нарада Муни проклял Налакувару и Манигриву, чтобы через нищету вывести их на путь преданного служения. Такова милость вайшнава. Только тот, кто поднялся на уровень вайшнава, может считаться хорошим человеком. Харав абхактасйа куто махад-гунах (Бхаг., 5.18.12). Каким бы суровым наказаниям ни подвергался авайшнав, он никогда не становится достойным человеком.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.17

даридрасйаива йуджйанте
садхавах сама-даршинах
садбхих кшиноти там таршам
тата арад вишуддхйати

Пословный перевод: 
даридрасйа — бедного человека; эва — поистине; йуджйанте — легко общаются; садхавах — святые люди; сама-даршинах — одинаково относящиеся ко всем, будь то бедный или богатый (но такая возможность более доступна для бедного, чем для богатого); садбхих — с такими святыми; кшиноти — уничтожает; там — ту (первопричину материальных страданий); таршам — жажду материальных наслаждений; татах — затем; арат — очень скоро; вишуддхйати — очищается от материальной скверны.

Перевод: 
Святые могут свободно общаться с бедняками, но не с богатыми. Благодаря общению со святыми бедняк очень скоро перестает потакать своим материальным желаниям, и сердце его очищается от скверны.

Комментарий: 
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.8.4) сказано: махад- вичаланам нрнам грхинам дина-четасам. Единственное занятие санньяси, святого человека, который отрекся от мира, — это проповедь сознания Кришны. Садху, святые, хотят проповедовать и бедным, и богатым, но бедные извлекают из проповеди садху больше пользы, чем богатые. Бедный человек сразу впускает садху в дом, кланяется им и старается извлечь максимальную пользу из их присутствия, тогда как богач держит у своей двери большую охотничью собаку, чтобы никто не мог войти к нему. Он вешает табличку «Осторожно: злая собака» и избегает общения со святыми людьми, а бедняк держит свою дверь открытой для них, и потому их появление приносит ему большее благо, чем богачу. Поскольку в предыдущей жизни Нарада Муни был бедным человеком, сыном служанки, он получил возможность общаться со святыми и впоследствии стал великим Нарадой Муни. Поэтому, сравнивая положение бедняка с положением богача, он опирается на собственный опыт.

сатам прасанган мама вирйа-самвидо
бхаванти хрт-карна-расайанах катхах
тадж-джошанад ашв апаварга-вартмани
шраддха ратир бхактир анукрамишйати

Бхаг., 3.25.25

Если человеку выпадает возможность общаться со святыми, благодаря их наставлениям он все больше и больше очищается от материальных желаний.

кршна-бахирмукха хаийа бхога-ванчха каре
никата-стха майа таре джапатийа дхаре

Према-виварта

Материальная жизнь означает, что человек забывает о Кришне и что жажда чувственных наслаждений усиливается в нем. Но тот, кому посчастливилось получать наставления от святых людей, перестает придавать большое значение материальным желаниям и естественным образом очищается. Чето-дарпана-марджанам бхава-махадавагни-нирвапанам (Шикшаштака, 1). Пока сердце материалистичного человека не очистится, он будет продолжать мучиться в огне материального существования (бхава-махадавагни).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.18

садхунам сама-читтанам
мукунда-чаранаишинам
упекшйаих ким дхана-стамбхаир
асадбхир асад-ашрайаих

Пословный перевод: 
садхунам — святых людей; сама-читтанам — тех, кто ко всем относится одинаково; мукунда-чарана-эшинам — тех, которые заняты только служением Мукунде, Верховной Личности Бога, и всегда жаждут этого служения; упекшйаих — пренебрежение общением; ким — что; дхана-стамбхаих — с богатыми и гордыми; асадбхих — недостойными людьми; асат-ашрайаих — нашедшими прибежище у непреданных (асат).

Перевод: 
Святые [садху] все время думают о Кришне. Ничто другое их не интересует. Чего же ради людям менять общество таких возвышенных духовных личностей на общество материалистов, ища покровительства непреданных, в большинстве своем гордых и богатых?

Комментарий: 
Садху — это тот, кто неуклонно идет путем преданного служения Господу (бхаджате мам ананйа-бхак).

титикшавах каруниках
сухрдах сарва-дехинам
аджата-шатравах шантах
садхавах садху-бхушанах

«Садху терпелив и милосерден, он — друг всех живых существ. У него нет врагов, он умиротворен, строго следует предписаниям шастр и наделен всеми добродетелями» (Бхаг., 3.25.21). Садху дружелюбно относится ко всем (сухрдах сарва-дехинам). Чего же ради богатым людям, вместо того чтобы общаться с садху, напрасно тратить свое драгоценное время на общение с другими богачами, которых не привлекает духовная жизнь? И бедные, и богатые могут воспользоваться Движением сознания Кришны, и в данном стихе каждому рекомендуется сделать это. Нет никакого смысла избегать общения с членами Движения сознания Кришны. Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит:

сат-санга чхади’ каину асате виласа
те-каране лагила йе карма-бандха-пханса

Если мы откажемся от общения с садху, святыми, размышляющими о Кришне, и вместо этого будем общаться с теми, кто ищет чувственных удовольствий и копит деньги на это, наша жизнь пройдет впустую. Слово асат относится к авайшнаву, тому, кто не предан Кришне, а слово сат — к вайшнаву, преданному Кришны. Надо всегда стремиться к общению с вайшнавами и не портить себе жизнь, якшаясь с авайшнавами. В «Бхагавад-гите» (7.15) ясно сформулировано различие между вайшнавами и авайшнавами:

на мам душкртино мудхах
прападйанте нарадхамах
майайапахрта-джнана
асурам бхавам ашритах

Любой, кто не предан Кришне, — это нечестивец (душкрити), негодяй (мудха), низший из людей (нарадхама). Поэтому не следует избегать общения с вайшнавами — а теперь, благодаря Движению сознания Кришны, возможность такого общения есть у жителей любой части мира.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.20-22

йад имау лока-паласйа
путрау бхутва тамах-плутау
на вивасасам атманам
виджанитах судурмадау
ато ’рхатах стхаваратам
сйатам наивам йатха пунах
смртих сйан мат-прасадена
татрапи мад-ануграхат
васудевасйа саннидхйам
лабдхва дивйа-шарач-чхате
вртте сварлокатам бхуйо
лабдха-бхакти бхавишйатах

Пословный перевод: 
йат — поскольку; имау — эти два (юных полубога); лока-паласйа — великого полубога Куверы; путрау — сыновья; бхутва — будучи (им не следовало становиться такими); тамах-плутау — погрузившиеся в гуну тьмы; на — не; вивасасам — лишенное всякой одежды, совершенно обнаженное; атманам — свое тело; виджанитах — понимают (что они голые); су-дурмадау — очень низко падшие, ослепленные гордыней; атах — поэтому; архатах — заслуживают; стхаваратам — неподвижность, как у деревьев; сйатам — да будет; на — не; эвам — так; йатха — как; пунах — опять; смртих — память; сйат — пусть будет; мат-прасадена — моей милостью; татра апи — даже тогда; мат-ануграхат — от моего особого благоволения; васудевасйа — Верховной Личности Бога; саннидхйам — непосредственное, личное общение; лабдхва — обретя; дивйа-шарат-шате вртте — по истечении ста лет полубогов; сварлокатам — желание жить на небесах; бхуйах — снова; лабдха-бхакти — вернувшиеся в свое естественное состояние слуг Господа; бхавишйатах — станут.

Перевод: 
Налакуваре и Манигриве посчастливилось стать сыновьями великого полубога Куверы, однако из-за своего самомнения и пьяного безумия они докатились до того, что расхаживают голыми и даже не понимают этого. И поскольку они уподобились деревьям (деревья стоят обнаженными, но не сознают этого), им следует получить тела деревьев. Это будет для них достойным наказанием. Впрочем, после того как эти двое юношей станут деревьями и вплоть до их избавления они, по моей милости, будут помнить свои прошлые прегрешения. Более того, по моему особому благословению, когда пройдет сто небесных лет, они встретятся с Верховной Личностью Бога, Васудевой, и благодаря этому вернутся в свое истинное состояние преданных слуг Господа.
Комментарий: 
Дерево не обладает сознанием: когда его срубают, оно не чувствует боли. Однако Нарада Муни хотел, чтобы у Налакувары и Манигривы сохранялось сознание, даже когда они станут деревьями, — тогда, уже выйдя из этого состояния, они не забудут, за что их наказали. Проявив к ним особую благосклонность, Нарада Муни устроил все так, чтобы после своего освобождения из тел деревьев они увидели Кришну во Вриндаване и благодаря этому дремлющая в них бхакти пробудилась.

Один день полубогов, живущих на высших планетах, равен шести нашим месяцам. Хотя полубоги, обитатели высшей планетной системы, привязаны к материальным наслаждениям, все они — преданные, поэтому их и называют полубогами. Есть два типа живых существ: девы и асуры. Асуры забывают о своих отношениях с Кришной (асурам бхавам ашритах), а девы — нет.

двау бхута-саргау локе ’смин
даива асура эва ча
вишну-бхактах смрто даива
асурас тад-випарйайах

Падма-пурана

Разница между чистым преданным и карма-мишра-бхактой заключается в следующем: у чистого преданного нет желания материальных наслаждений, тогда как преданные, склонные к кармической деятельности, поклоняются Господу ради того, чтобы получить максимум наслаждений в материальном мире. Тот, кто лично общается с Верховным Господом, преданно служа Ему, остается чистым, не оскверненным материальными желаниями (анйабхилашита-шунйам джнана-кармадй-анавртам).

Занимаясь карма-мишра-бхакти, человек достигает райского царства, гьяна-мишра-бхакти позволяет ему погрузиться в сияние Брахмана, а йога-мишра-бхакти дает возможность постичь всемогущество Верховной Личности Бога. Но чистая бхакти не зависит от кармы, гьяны или йоги, ибо в ней нет ничего, кроме любовных отношений с Господом. Поэтому освобождение бхакты, которое называется не просто мукти, а вимукти, превосходит пять других видов освобождения: саюджью, сарупью, салокью, саршти и самипью. Чистый преданный всегда занят чистым служением (анукулйена кршнанушиланам бхактир уттама). Родиться полубогом в высшей планетной системе — это шанс сделать свое преданное служение еще более чистым и вернуться домой, к Богу. Своим «проклятием» Нарада Муни косвенно предоставил Манигриве и Налакуваре редчайшую возможность.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.10.25

деваршир ме прийатамо
йад имау дханадатмаджау
тат татха садхайишйами
йад гитам тан махатмана

Пословный перевод: 
деварших — великий святой Деварши Нарада; ме — Мой; прийа- тамах — возлюбленный преданный; йат — хотя; имау — эти двое (Налакувара и Манигрива); дханада-атмаджау — родившиеся от богатого отца и непреданные; тат — то (те слова Деварши); татха — так; садхайишйами — исполню (поскольку он хотел, чтобы Я лично предстал перед деревьями ямала-арджуна, Я сделаю это); йат гитам — как сказано; тат — то; махатмана — Нарадой Муни.

Перевод: 
«Эти двое юношей — сыновья богача Куверы, и Мне нет до них никакого дела, но Деварши Нарада — Мой преданный, который очень дорог Мне и любит Меня, и, поскольку Он хотел, чтобы Я лично предстал перед ними, Я должен сделать это ради их спасения».

Комментарий: 
Вообще-то, Налакувара и Манигрива были очень далеки и от преданного служения, и от того, чтобы лично встретиться с Верховным Господом, потому что такая возможность выпадает далеко не всем. Если человек очень богат или учен или родился в аристократической семье, это еще не значит, что он сможет воочию увидеть Верховную Личность Бога. Это не так просто. Но в данном случае, поскольку Нарада Муни пожелал, чтобы Налакувара и Манигрива лично встретились с Васудевой, Верховный Господь хотел исполнить обещание очень дорогого Ему преданного, Нарады Муни. Тот, кто, вместо того чтобы напрямую просить о чем-то Верховную Личность Бога, ищет благосклонности преданного, очень легко добивается успеха. Поэтому Шрила Бхактивинода Тхакур рекомендует: ваишнава тхакура томара куккура бхулийа джанаха море, кршна се томара кршна дите пара. Надо стремиться неукоснительно следовать за преданным, как собака идет за своим хозяином. Кришна находится в распоряжении Своего преданного. Адурлабхам атма-бхактау. Итак, невозможно приблизиться к Кришне, а тем более служить Ему напрямую, не снискав благосклонность преданного. В одной из песен Нароттамы даса Тхакура есть слова: чхадийа ваишнава-сева нистара пайечхе кеба — не став слугой чистого преданного, невозможно избавиться от материального существования. Как члены общества Гаудия-вайшнавов, идущие по стопам Рупы Госвами, мы в первую очередь должны искать покровительства истинного духовного учителя (адау гурв- ашрайах).

----------


## Alex Murti



----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.11.11

пхала-викрайини тасйа
чйута-дханйа-кара-двайам
пхалаир апурайад ратнаих
пхала-бхандам апури ча

Пословный перевод: 
пхала-викрайини — торговка фруктами, пожилая местная женщина; тасйа — Его (Кришны); чйута-дханйа — из которых просыпалось большинство рисовых зерен, которые Он нес на обмен; кара-двайам — две ладони; пхалаих апурайат — наполнила фруктами (Его ладони); ратнаих — (за это) драгоценными камнями и золотом; пхала-бхандам — корзину с фруктами; апури ча — наполнил.

Перевод: 
Кришна так спешил к торговке фруктами, что бо?льшая часть зерен, которые Он нес в руке, рассыпалась. Но торговка все равно дала Кришне столько фруктов, сколько Он мог унести. В тот же миг ее корзина наполнилась драгоценными камнями и золотом.

Комментарий: 
В «Бхагавад-гите» (9.26) Кришна говорит:

патрам пушпам пхалам тойам
йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати
тад ахам бхактй-упахртам
ашнами прайататманах

Кришна настолько милостив, что, если поднести Ему листок, плод, цветок или немного воды, Он обязательно примет их. Надо только, чтобы эти подношения совершались с бхакти (йо ме бхактйа прайаччхати). Но, если возгордившийся человек думает: «У меня столько богатств, и кое-что я могу отдать Кришне», — Кришна не примет его подношений. Торговка фруктами, хотя она была бедной лесной жительницей, обошлась с Кришной так, как будто Он был самым близким ей: «Кришна, Ты подошел ко мне, чтобы поменять рис на фрукты. Зерна рассыпались, но все равно бери у меня все, что хочешь». И она надавала Кришне столько фруктов, сколько Он мог унести. А Кришна за это наполнил ее корзину драгоценными камнями и золотом.

Мораль этой истории такова: если мы предлагаем что-то Кришне с искренней любовью, Кришна может дать нам за это в миллионы раз больше и в материальном, и в духовном отношении. На нашу любовь Кришна всегда отвечает взаимностью. Поэтому в «Бхагавад-гите» (9.27) Кришна советует:

йат кароши йад ашнаси
йадж джухоши дадаси йат
йат тапасйаси каунтейа
тат курушва мад-арпанам

«Чем бы ты ни занимался, что бы ты ни ел, какие бы ни приносил дары, что бы ни отдавал и какую бы тапасью ни совершал, делай это, о сын Кунти, как подношение Мне». Мы должны стараться с любовью отдавать Кришне какую-то часть своих доходов, тогда наша жизнь увенчается успехом. Кришна — обладатель всех богатств, поэтому Ему ничего ни от кого не надо. Но, отдавая что-либо Кришне, мы сами получаем от этого благо. Это можно пояснить с помощью такого примера: если человек украшает свое лицо, отражение его лица тоже становится украшенным. Аналогичным образом, если мы будем стараться использовать свои достояния в служении Кришне, то, будучи частицами, или отражениями, Кришны, обретем счастье. А Кришна всегда счастлив, ибо Он полностью удовлетворен собственными достояниями (атмарама).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.11.58

ити нандадайо гопах
кршна-рама-катхам муда
курванто рамаманаш ча
навиндан бхава-веданам

Пословный перевод: 
ити — так; нанда-адайах — пастухи, возглавляемые Махараджей Нандой; гопах — пастухи; кршна-рама-катхам — истории о деяниях Бхагавана Кришны и Рамы; муда — с огромным трансцендентным удовольствием; курвантах — рассказывающие; рамаманах ча — наслаждающиеся жизнью и при этом все больше и больше привязывающиеся к Кришне; на — не; авиндан — воспринимали; бхава- веданам — муки материального существования.

Перевод: 
Так все пастухи во главе с Махараджей Нандой наслаждались разговорами о лилах Кришны и Баларамы и, погруженные в трансцендентное блаженство, даже не ощущали материальных страданий.

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе объясняется, что дает человеку изучение или обсуждение кришна-лил, описанных в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Садйо хрдй аварудхйате ’тра кртибхих шушрушубхис тат-кшанат (Бхаг., 1.1.2). Живя во Вриндаване, Махараджа Нанда и Яшода казались обыкновенными обитателями материального мира, однако треволнения этого мира никогда не касались их, хотя они и попадали в разные опасные ситуации, создаваемые демонами. Их пример должен служить нам уроком. Все мы можем стать счастливыми, если, следуя примеру Махараджи Нанды и других пастухов, просто будем беседовать об играх Кришны.

анартхопашамам сакшад
бхакти-йогам адхокшадже
локасйаджанато видвамш
чакре сатвата-самхитам

Бхаг., 1.7.6

Вьясадева даровал нам это произведение, чтобы, просто обсуждая бхагавата-катху, каждый мог осознать свою непричастность к этому миру. Даже сейчас любой человек, где бы он ни жил, может быть счастлив и свободен от материальных страданий, если будет следовать наставлениям «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Нет никакой надобности совершать аскезу — в наш век это очень трудно. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху провозгласил: сарватма-снапанам парам виджайате шри-кршна-санкиртанам. Как участники Движения сознания Кришны, мы стараемся распространять «Шримад- Бхагаватам», чтобы любой человек в любой части мира, рассказывая и слушая о деяниях Кришны, мог полностью присоединиться к этому Движению и избавиться от всех материальных страданий.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.12.34

тато ’тихрштах сва-крто ’кртарханам
пушпаих суга апсарасаш ча нартанаих
гитаих сура вадйа-дхараш ча вадйакаих
ставаиш ча випра джайа-нихсванаир ганах
Пословный перевод: 
татах — затем; ати-хрштах — ликующие; сва-кртах — каждый свои обязанности; акрта — исполняемые; арханам — в форме поклонения Верховной Личности Бога; пушпаих — дождем из небесных цветов, выращенных в Нандана-канане; су-гах — небесные певцы; апсарасах ча — и небесные танцовщицы; нартанаих — с танцами; гитаих — с пением небесных песен; сурах — полубоги; вадйа-дхарах ча — и те, кто играл на барабанах; вадйакаих — с игрой; ставаих ча — с молитвами; випрах — брахманы; джайа- нихсванаих — с восхвалением Верховной Личности Бога; ганах — все.
Перевод: 
Довольные происшедшим, полубоги стали сыпать вниз цветы из Нандана-кананы, небесные танцовщицы — танцевать, а прославленные певцы гандхарвы — петь молитвы. Барабанщики принялись бить в литавры, а брахманы — декламировать ведические гимны. Так и в раю, и на Земле каждый приступил к выполнению своих обязанностей, прославляя Господа.
Комментарий: 
У каждого есть свои обязанности, и в шастрах установлено (нирупитах), что все должны использовать свои способности для прославления Верховной Личности Бога. Если вы певцы, всегда прославляйте Верховного Господа своим пением. Если вы музыканты, прославляйте Верховного Господа, играя на музыкальных инструментах. Свануштхитасйа дхармасйа самсиддхир хари-тошанам (Бхаг., 1.2.13). Совершенство жизни состоит в том, чтобы доставить удовольствие Личности Бога. Поэтому везде, от Земли до небесного царства, каждый прославлял Верховного Господа. Все великие святые пришли к выводу, что, какие бы способности ни развил человек, он должен использовать их для прославления Верховного Господа.

идам хи пумсас тапасах шрутасйа ва
свиштасйа суктасйа ча буддхи-даттайох
авичйуто ’ртхах кавибхир нирупито
йад уттамашлока-гунануварнанам

«Ученые круги со всей определенностью заключили, что безупречная цель процесса познания, состоящего из аскетизма, изучения Вед, жертвоприношений, пения гимнов и благотворительности, находит свое высшее выражение в трансцендентных описаниях Господа, воспетого в изысканных стихах» (Бхаг., 1.5.22). Именно в этом заключается совершенство жизни. Надо научить каждого человека использовать свои способности для прославления Верховной Личности Бога. Изучение писаний, аскетические подвиги, а в современном мире — коммерческая и производственная деятельность, система образования и т. д. — все это должно быть направлено на прославление Господа. Тогда все в мире будут счастливы.

Кришна приходит и являет Свои трансцендентные деяния ради того, чтобы дать людям возможность по-разному прославлять Его. Понять, как прославлять Господа, — подлинная цель всех наших поисков и исследований. Попытки познать что-либо, игнорируя Бога, ошибочны. Шастра осуждает такие попытки.

бхагавад-бхакти-хинасйа
джатих шастрам джапас тапах
апранасйаива дехасйа
манданам лока-ранджанам

Хари-бхакти-судходая, 3.11

Без бхагавад-бхакти, прославления Верховного Господа, любые наши достижения — это просто украшения на мертвом теле.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.12.6-11

кечид венун вадайанто
дхмантах шрнгани кечана
кечид бхрнгаих прагайантах
куджантах кокилаих паре
виччхайабхих прадхаванто
гаччхантах садху-хамсакаих
бакаир упавишанташ ча
нртйанташ ча калапибхих
викаршантах киша-балан
ароханташ ча таир друман
викурванташ ча таих сакам
плаванташ ча палашишу
сакам бхекаир вилангхантах
саритах срава-самплутах
вихасантах пратиччхайах
шапанташ ча пратисванан
иттхам сатам брахма-сукханубхутйа
дасйам гатанам пара-даиватена
майашританам нара-даракена
сакам виджахрух крта-пунйа-пунджах

Пословный перевод: 
кечит — некоторые; венун — флейты; вадайантах — играющие; дхмантах — трубящие; шрнгани — в рожки; кечана — некоторые; кечит — некоторые; бхрнгаих — с пчелами; прагайантах — поющие вместе; куджантах — подражающие голосам; кокилаих — с кукушками; паре — другие; виччхайабхих — с бегущими тенями; прадхавантах — бегающие (за птицами); гаччхантах — вышагивающие; садху — красивыми; хамсакаих — с лебедями; бакаих — с утками, сидящими на одном месте; упавишантах ча — молча сидящие; нртйантах ча — и танцующие; калапибхих — с павлинами; викаршантах — приманивающие; киша-балан — молодых обезьянок; арохантах ча — и забирающиеся; таих — с ними; друман — на деревья; викурвантах ча — и подражающие; таих — с ними (обезьянами); сакам — вместе; плавантах ча — носящиеся; палашишу — на деревьях; сакам — вместе; бхекаих — с лягушками; вилангхантах — прыгающие; саритах — от воды; срава-самплутах — промокшие; вихасантах — смеющиеся; пратиччхайах — от теней; шапантах ча — и ругающие; пратисванан — эхо собственных голосов; иттхам — так; сатам — трансценденталистов; брахма-сукха- анубхутйа — с Кришной, источником брахма-сукхи (Кришна — это Парабрахман, а исходящее от Него сияние есть Брахман); дасйам — в положение слуг; гатанам — пришедших (преданных); пара-даиватена — с Верховной Личностью Бога; майа-ашританам — тех, кто находится в плену материальной энергии; нара-даракена — с Ним, который кажется обыкновенным ребенком; сакам — вместе; виджахрух — наслаждались; крта-пунйа-пунджах — мальчики, накопившие плоды благочестивых деяний, которые они совершали в течение многих жизней подряд.

Перевод: 
Мальчики занимались кто чем: одни играли на флейтах, другие трубили в рожки, некоторые жужжали, словно пчелы или подражали пению кукушек. Некоторые мальчики изображали летавших птиц, бегая по земле за их тенями, а некоторые — копировали изящные движения и величавую стать лебедей; кто-то застывал на месте, как цапля, а кто-то танцевал, подражая павлинам. Некоторые мальчики приманивали к себе молодых обезьян или залезали деревья и начинали прыгать с ветки на ветку, как обезьяны, а некоторые вслед за за обезьянами, корчили друг другу рожи. Некоторые мальчики отправлялись к водопадам и, переходя через реку, прыгали вместе с лягушками и хохотали, видя в воде свое отражение. Слыша отголоски собственных голосов, они начинали пререкаться с эхом. Так пастушки играли с Кришной, источником Брахмана, сияния, в которое хотят погрузиться гьяни; с Кришной, в котором преданные, считающие себя Его вечными слугами, видят Верховное Божество; с Кришной, который обыкновенным людям кажется обыкновенным ребенком. Накопив плоды благочестивых поступков, совершенных на протяжении многих жизней, они получили возможность общаться с Верховной Личностью Бога. Чем еще можно объяснить выпавшую им удачу?

Комментарий: 
Шрила Рупа Госвами советует: тасмат кенапй упайена манах кршне нивешайет (Бхакти-расамрита-синдху, 1.2.4). Думая о Кришне как о обыкновенном ребенке, источнике сияния Брахмана, источнике Параматмы или же как о Верховной Личности Бога — не одним, так другим способом, — надо полностью сосредоточить свое внимание на лотосных стопах Кришны. Этому учит и «Бхагавад-гита» (18.66): сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа. Самый легкий и прямой путь к Кришне — это «Шримад-Бхагаватам». ?шварах садйо хрдй аварудхйате ’тра кртибхих шушрушубхис тат-кшанат (Бхаг., 1.1.2). Если хотя бы отчасти переключить внимание человека на Кришну или на деятельность в сознании Кришны, это сразу позволит ему достичь высшего совершенства жизни. Такова цель Движения сознания Кришны. Локасйаджанато видвамш чакре сатвата-самхитам (Бхаг., 1.7.6). Поскольку обыкновенным людям неведом секрет успеха, Шрила Вьясадева, из сострадания к несчастным душам, живущим в материальном мире, особенно в век Кали, дал нам «Шримад-Бхагаватам». ?римад-бхагаватам пуранам амалам йад ваишнаванам прийам (Бхаг., 12.13.18). Для вайшнавов, которые достигли сравнительно высокого духовного уровня, либо уже обрели полное знание о славе и энергиях Господа, «Шримад-Бхагаватам» — это самое любимое из всех ведических писаний. Рано или поздно нам придется сменить свое тело (татха дехантара- праптих). И если мы равнодушны к «Бхагавад-гите» и «Шримад- Бхагаватам», то неизвестно, каким будет наше следующее тело. Но тот, кто придерживается этих двух книг — «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», — в следующей жизни непременно получит возможность общаться с Кришной (тйактва дехам пунар джанма наити мам эти со ’рджуна). Поэтому те, кто распространяет по всему миру «Шримад-Бхагаватам», приносят огромное благо теологам, философам, трансценденталистам и йогам (йогинам апи сарвешам), а также обычным людям. Джанма-лабхах парах пумсам анте нарайана-смртих (Бхаг., 2.1.6): если нам тем или иным способом удастся вспомнить в конце жизни о Кришне, Нараяне, наша жизнь увенчается успехом.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.12.39

сакрд йад-анга-пратимантар-ахита
маномайи бхагаватим дадау гатим
са эва нитйатма-сукханубхутй-абхи-
вйудаста-майо ’нтар-гато хи ким пунах

Пословный перевод: 
сакрт — единожды; йат — которого; анга-пратима — — образ Верховного Господа (есть много форм Господа, но Кришна — это изначальная форма); антах-ахита — поместивший в глубину своего сердца; манах-майи — думающий о Нем, пусть даже против своей воли; бхагаватим — способное даровать преданное служение Господу; дадау — (Кришна) дал; гатим — наилучшее предназначение; сах — Он (Верховная Личность Бога); эва — поистине; нитйа — всегда; атма — живому существу; сукха-анубхути — дарующий трансцендентное блаженство любому, кто думает о Нем; абхивйудаста-майах — полностью устраняющий иллюзию; антах- гатах — всегда присутствующий в глубине сердца; хи — поистине; ким пунах — что еще (можно сказать).

Перевод: 
Всего один раз, даже против собственной воли, поместив в свой ум образ Верховной Личности Бога, можно по милости Кришны обрести высочайшее спасение, подобно Агхасуре. А что же говорить о тех, в чьи сердца Верховная Личность Бога входит, когда воплощается в этом мире, или о тех, кто всегда думает о лотосных стопах Господа, дарующего трансцендентное блаженство всем живым существам и рассеивающего любые иллюзии?

Комментарий: 
В этом стихе объясняется, как снискать благосклонность Верховной Личности Бога. Йат-пада-панкаджа-палаша-виласа-бхактйа (Бхаг., 4.22.39). Просто думая о Кришне, можно очень легко достичь Его. Говорится также, что лотосные стопы Господа всегда пребывают в сердцах Его преданных (бхагаван бхакта- хрди стхитах). Кто-то может сказать, что к Агхасуре это не относится, поскольку он не был преданным. Ответ на это возражение таков: было мгновение, когда Агхасура подумал о Кришне с преданностью. Бхактйахам экайа грахйах. Тот, кто не предан Кришне, не может думать о Нем, и наоборот, тот, кто подумал о Кришне, несомненно, в какой-то степени предан Ему. Хотя Агхасура намеревался убить Кришну, в какой-то момент он подумал о Кришне с преданностью, после чего Кришна и Его друзья пожелали развлечься в пасти Агхасуры. Точно так же Путана хотела убить Кришну, отравив Его, но Кришна счел ее Своей матерью, поскольку Он испил молока из ее груди. Свалпам апй асйа дхармасйа трайате махато бхайат (Б.-г., 2.40). Особенно когда Кришна приходит в этот мир как аватара (рамади-муртишу кала-нийамена тиштхан) и особенно когда Он приходит в Своем изначальном облике, как Кришна, любой, кто думает о Нем, обретает спасение. Тому есть немало примеров и среди них — случай с Агхасурой, получившим сарупья-мукти. Итак, путь прост: сататам киртайанто мам йатанташ ча дрдха-вратах (Б.-г., 9.14). Те, кто предан Кришне, всегда прославляют Его. Адваитам ачйутам анадим ананта- рупам: говоря о Кришне, мы имеем в виду все Его аватары, Кришну, Говинду, Нараяну, Вишну, Господа Чайтанью, Кришну-Балараму и Шьямасундару. Тот, кто всегда думает о Кришне, непременно достигнет вимукти, особого спасения, и получит возможность лично общаться с Господом если не во Вриндаване, то, по крайней мере, на Вайкунтхе. Это называется сарупья-мукти.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.1

шри-шука увача
садху прштам маха-бхага
твайа бхагаватоттама
йан нутанайасишасйа
шрнванн апи катхам мухух

Пословный перевод: 
шри-шуках увача — Шукадева Госвами сказал; садху прштам — вопрос задан так, что это делает мне честь; маха-бхага — о удачливейший; твайа — тобой; бхагавата-уттама — о лучший из преданных; йат — потому что; нутанайаси — ты делаешь их новее и новее; ишасйа — Верховной Личности Бога; шрнван апи — хотя постоянно слушаешь; катхам — рассказ об играх; мухух — снова и снова.

Перевод: 
Шрила Шукадева Госвами сказал: О Парикшит, лучший и удачливейший из преданных, ты задал очень хороший вопрос. Хотя ты постоянно слушаешь об лилах Господа, они неизменно вызывают у тебя чувство новизны.

Комментарий: 
Тот, кто не достиг высот в сознании Кришны, не может полностью сосредоточиться на играх Господа и постоянно слушать о них. Нитйам нава-навайаманам: хотя возвышенные преданные годами слушают о Господе, они испытывают при этом все усиливающееся чувство новизны. Поэтому такие преданные не могут отказаться слушать об играх Господа Кришны. Преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена сантах садаива хрдайешу вилокайанти. Слово сантах относится к преданным, развившим в себе любовь к Кришне. Йам шйамасундарам ачинтйа-гуна-сварупам говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами (Б.-с., 5.38). Махараджа Парикшит назван в этом стихе лучшим из преданных, бхагаватоттамой, ибо, только поднявшись на очень высокую ступень преданного служения, можно постоянно ощущать свежесть и новизну повествований о Кришне и с восторгом продолжать их слушать.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.2

сатам айам сара-бхртам нисарго
йад-артха-вани-шрути-четасам апи
прати-кшанам навйа-вад ачйутасйа йат
стрийа витанам ива садху варта

Пословный перевод: 
сатам — преданных; айам — это; сара-бхртам — парамахамс, тех, кто постиг сущность жизни; нисаргах — свойство или признак; йат — который; артха-вани — цель жизни и цель получения выгоды; шрути — цель познания; четасам апи — тех, которые сделали целью и смыслом своей жизни блаженство бесед о трансцендентных предметах; прати-кшанам — каждый миг; навйа-ват — как новый; ачйутасйа — Господа Кришны; йат — поскольку; стрийах — женщин или секса; витанам — развратников, помешанных на женщинах; ива — как; садху варта — настоящий разговор.

Перевод: 
В глубине сердец парамахамс, преданных, постигших суть жизни, царит любовь к Кришне, и Он — цель их существования. Им свойственно каждый миг говорить только о Кришне, причем эта тема всегда кажется им новой. Их привлекают такие беседы, подобно тому как материалистов привлекают разговоры о женщинах и сексе.

Комментарий: 
Слово сара-бхртам относится к парамахамсам. Хамса, лебедь, из смеси молока с водой извлекает молоко, а воду отделяет. Подобно этому, те, кто встал на духовный путь и, развив в себе сознание Кришны, понял, что Кришна — самое дорогое в жизни каждого, ни на миг не могут отказаться от кришна-катхи, повествований о Кришне. Такие парамахамсы всегда видят Кришну в глубине своих сердец (сантах садаива хрдайешу вилокайанти). Кама (желания), кродха (гнев) и бхая (страх) неизменно присутствуют в материальном мире; есть они и в духовном, трансцендентном мире, но там их можно использовать в служении Кришне. Камам кршна-кармарпане. Желание парамахамс заключается в том, чтобы всегда действовать ради Кришны. Кродхам бхакта- двеши джане. Свой гнев они направляют на непреданных, а бхаю превращают в страх сбиться с пути сознания Кришны. Таким образом, вся жизнь преданного-парамахамсы посвящена Кришне, тогда как человек, привязанный к материальному миру, живет лишь ради женщин и денег. То, что для материалистичного человека — день, для духовного человека — ночь. То, в чем материалист находит высшую сладость, то есть женщины и деньги, духовный человек считает ядом.

сандаршанам вишайинам атха йошитам ча
ха ханта ханта виша-бхакшанато ’пй асадху

Так учит Чайтанья Махапрабху. Для парамахамсы главное в жизни — Кришна, а для материалиста — женщины и деньги.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.44

эвам саммохайан вишнум
вимохам вишва-моханам
свайаива майайаджо ’пи
свайам эва вимохитах

Пословный перевод: 
эвам — так; саммохайан — желающий обмануть; вишнум — вездесущего Господа Кришну; вимохам — того, которого невозможно обмануть; вишва-моханам — вводящего в заблуждение всю вселенную; свайа — своим (Брахмы); эва — поистине; майайа — мистическим могуществом; аджах — Господь Брахма; апи — даже; свайам — сам; эва — несомненно; вимохитах — сбит с толку, озадачен.

Перевод: 
Так, захотев ввести в заблуждение вездесущего Господа Кришну — того, кого невозможно ввести в заблуждение, кто Сам вводит в заблуждение всю вселенную, — Господь Брахма пришел в замешательство, повергнутый в него своей же мистической силой.

Комментарий: 
Брахма захотел привести в замешательство Кришну, который приводит в замешательство всю вселенную. Все мироздание подвластно мистической силе Кришны (мама майа дуратйайа), и тем не менее Брахма хотел озадачить Его. В результате Брахма сам пришел в замешательство, подобно тому как человек, задумавший убить другого, сам может быть убит. Иными словами, Брахма сам был виноват в своем поражении. В похожем положении находятся ученые и философы, которые пытаются стать сильнее Кришны, обладающего безграничным мистическим могуществом. Они бросают Кришне вызов, говоря: «Зачем нам Бог? Мы все можем делать сами». Но чем более вызывающе они ведут себя по отношению к Кришне, тем сильнее им приходится страдать. Вывод ясен: не надо стремиться одержать верх над Кришной. Вместо того чтобы пытаться превзойти Его, мы должны предаться Ему (сарва- дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа).

Брахма попытался одержать верх над Кришной, но потерпел поражение: он не смог понять, что делает Кришна. И если уж Брахма, первый из обитателей этой вселенной, пришел в замешательство, что тогда говорить о так называемых ученых и философах? Сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа. Мы должны оставить все свои жалкие попытки выйти из-под власти законов Кришны. Надо не роптать против Его воли, а подчиниться ей. Это всегда лучше, ибо приносит человеку счастье. Чем больше мы сопротивляемся воле Кришны, тем больше запутываемся в сетях Его майи (даиви хй эша гунамайи мама майа дуратйайа). Но тот, кто согласен подчиниться наставлениям Кришны (мам эва йе прападйанте), обретает освобождение, выходит из-под влияния кришна-майи (майам этам таранти те). Власть Кришны подобна государственной власти: ее не одолеешь. Во-первых, существуют законы, а вдобавок к ним полиция и вооруженные силы. Поэтому какой смысл бороться с государством? И уж тем более нет никакого смысла бросать вызов Кришне.

Из следующего стиха явствует, что Кришну невозможно одолеть никакой мистической силой. Те, кто обрел даже небольшую силу благодаря своим научным знаниям, бросают Богу вызов, однако на самом деле никто не может привести в замешательство Кришну. Брахма, главное живое существо во вселенной, попытался озадачить Кришну, но в результате сам был повергнут в замешательство и изумление. Таково положение обусловленной души. Брахма хотел привести в замешательство Кришну, а в результате пришел в замешательство сам.

Важную роль в этом стихе играет слово вишнум. Вишну пронизывает весь материальный мир, тогда как Брахма всего лишь занимает подчиненное положение.

йасйаика-нишвасита-калам атхаваламбйа
дживанти лома-вила-джа джагаданда-натхах

Б.-с., 5.48

Слово натхах, которое относится к Господу Брахме, употреблено во множественном числе, поскольку существует великое множество вселенных и великое множество Брахм. Сила Брахмы ограниченна. Это было продемонстрировано в Двараке, когда Кришна вызвал к Себе Брахму. Однажды, когда Брахма пришел в Двараку на аудиенцию к Кришне, привратник передал ему вопрос Господа Кришны: «Который Брахма?» Позднее Брахма спросил Кришну, означает ли это, что существует не один, а много Брахм. Кришна улыбнулся и тут же созвал многочисленных Брахм из многочисленных вселенных. И тогда четырехголовый Брахма нашей вселенной увидел великое множество других Брахм, которые приходили на аудиенцию к Кришне и выражали Ему почтение. У кого-то из них было десять голов, у кого-то — двадцать, у кого-то — сто, а у кого-то — миллион. Это необычайное зрелище больно задело четырехголового Брахму, который почувствовал себя крошечным комаром посреди стада слонов. Так может ли Брахма привести в замешательство Кришну?

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.53

кала-свабхава-самскара-кама-карма-гунадибхих
сва-махи-дхваста-махибхир
муртимадбхир упаситах

Пословный перевод: 
кала — временем; свабхава — собственной природой; самскара — очистительными обрядами; кама — желанием; карма — кармической деятельностью; гуна — тремя гунами материальной природы; адибхих — и другими; сва-махи-дхваста-махибхих — приведенные под власть Господа благодаря Его могуществу; мурти-мадбхих — имеющими форму; упаситах — почитаемые.

Перевод: 
Затем Господь Брахма увидел, что кала (время), свабхава (индивидуальная природа, приобретенная в процессе общения), самскара (методы очищения), кама (желание), карма (корыстная деятельность) и три гуны материальной природы, показывая свою полную зависимость от воли Господа, приняли разные облики и тоже стали поклоняться этим вишну-мурти.

Комментарий: 
Ни у кого, кроме Вишну, нет никакой независимости. Тот, кто сознает эту истину, действительно находится в сознании Кришны. Мы всегда должны помнить, что Кришна — единственный верховный повелитель, а все остальные — Его слуги (экале ишвара кршна, ара саба бхртйа). Все находятся в подчинении у Кришны — даже Нараяна и Господь Шива (шива-виринчи- нутам). Даже Баладева занимает по отношению к Кришне подчиненное положение. Это несомненный факт.

экале ишвара кршна, ара саба бхртйа
йаре йаичхе начайа, се таичхе каре нртйа

Ч.-ч., Ади, 5.142

Необходимо понять, что никто, кроме Кришны, не является независимым, ибо всё, будучи частью Кришны, действует и движется, послушное высочайшему желанию Кришны. Это понимание, осознание этого факта и есть сознание Кришны.

йас ту нарайанам девам
брахма-рудради-даиватаих
саматвенаива викшета
са пашанди бхавед дхрувам

«Человек, считающий полубогов, таких, как Брахма и Шива, равными Нараяне, несомненно, является богохульником». Никто не сравнится с Нараяной, Кришной. Кришна — это Нараяна, а Нараяна — это Кришна, ибо Кришна есть изначальный Нараяна. Сам Брахма говорит Кришне: нарайанас твам на хи сарва-дехинам — «Ты не кто иной, как Нараяна. Воистину, Ты — изначальный Нараяна» (Бхаг., 10.14.14).

У калы, времени, много помощников, таких, как свабхава, самскара, кама, карма и гуна. Свабхава («своя природа») формируется в процессе соприкосновения живого существа с материальными качествами. Каранам гуна-санго ’сйа сад-асад-йони-джанмасу (Б.-г., 13.22). Сат-свабхава и асат-свабхава — возвышенная или низкая природа — формируются в результате соприкосновения живого существа с разными гунами: саттва-гуной, раджо-гуной и тамо-гуной. Человек должен постепенно подняться до уровня саттва- гуны, чтобы не попадать под влияние двух низших гун. Этого можно достичь, если регулярно обсуждать «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и слушать о деяниях Кришны. Нашта-прайешв абхадрешу нитйам бхагавата-севайа (Бхаг., 1.2.18). Все деяния Кришны, описанные в «Шримад-Бхагаватам», даже Его убийство Путаны и все последующие лилы, трансцендентны. Поэтому если мы будем слушать и обсуждать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», то преодолеем влияние раджо- гуны и тамо-гуны, так что останется только саттва-гуна. Тогда раджо-гуна и тамо-гуна больше не смогут причинить нам вреда.

Варнашрама-дхарма необходима именно потому, что она способна поднять людей на уровень саттва-гуны. Тада раджас-тамо- бхавах кама-лобхадайаш ча йе (Бхаг., 1.2.19). Тамо-гуна и раджо- гуна усиливают вожделение и жадность, из-за которых живому существу снова и снова приходится воплощаться в разных телах в материальном мире. Это очень опасно. Поэтому необходимо установить варнашрама-дхарму, чтобы поднять людей на уровень саттва-гуны и помочь им развивать в себе качества брахманов: чистоплотность и привычку вставать рано утром и ходить на мангала-аратрику и т. д. Человек должен действовать таким образом и оставаться в саттва-гуне, тогда тамо-гуна и раджо-гуна не смогут повлиять на него.

тада раджас-тамо-бхавах
кама-лобхадайаш ча йе
чета этаир анавиддхам
стхитам саттве прасидати

Бхаг., 1.2.19

Это очищение доступно только человеку: в других формах жизни такой возможности нет. Такого очищения очень легко достичь посредством радха-кришна-бхаджаны, преданного служения Радхе и Кришне. Поэтому, Нароттама дас Тхакур поет: хари хари випхале джанама гонаину — тот, кто не поклоняется Радхе-Кришне, впустую тратит свою человеческую жизнь. Васудеве бхагавати бхакти- йогах прайоджитах/джанайатй ашу ваирагйам (Бхаг., 1.2.7). Служа Васудеве, человек очень скоро отказывается от материалистического образа жизни. Например, участники Движения сознания Кришны, посвятив себя васудева-бхакти, очень быстро становятся хорошими вайшнавами, так что некоторые люди даже удивляются, как млеччхам и яванам удалось подняться на такой уровень. Этого можно достичь посредством васудева-бхакти. Но если, родившись людьми, мы не поднялись на уровень саттва-гуны, значит, как поет Нароттама дас Тхакур (хари хари випхале джанама гонаину), наша человеческая жизнь прошла впустую.

Шри Вирарагхава Ачарья в своем комментарии отмечает, что каждый фактор, упомянутый в первой половине этого стиха, является причиной материальной обусловленности. Кала, время, возбуждает гуны материальной природы, а свабхава представляет собой результат соприкосновения живого существа с этими гунами. Поэтому Нароттама дас Тхакур говорит: бхакта-сане васа. Если человек общается с бхактами, его свабхава, природа, изменится. Наше Движение сознания Кришны призвано дать людям возможность благотворного общения, чтобы в них могла произойти эта перемена, и мы действительно видим, что благодаря этому люди в самых разных частях мира постепенно становятся преданными.

Самскара, исправление характера, происходит в результате хорошего общения, поскольку при таком общении у человека развиваются хорошие привычки, а привычка становится второй натурой. Поэтому надо дать людям возможность жить вместе с бхактами (бхакта-сане васа). Тогда их привычки изменятся. Человеку это доступно, но, если он не воспользуется этой возможностью, его человеческая жизнь пройдет впустую (хари хари випхале джанама гонаину). Поэтому мы пытаемся спасти людей от деградации и помочь им реально обрести возвышенные качества.

Что касается камы и кармы, то есть желаний и действий, те, кто преданно служит Господу, и те, кто потворствует своим чувствам, обретают разную природу, и результат, конечно, тоже будет разным. Общаясь с живыми существами, имеющими разную природу, мы получаем соответствующие тела. Каранам гуна-санго ’сйа сад-асад-йони-джанмасу (Б.-г., 13.22). Поэтому нужно всегда стремиться находиться в хорошем обществе, обществе преданных. Тогда наша жизнь увенчается успехом. «Скажи мне, кто твой друг, и я скажу, кто ты». Тот, кому посчастливилось жить среди преданных, имеет возможность приобретать знание, и благодаря общению с ними его характер, его природа естественным образом изменится, что принесет ему вечное благо.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Один из последних комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады.

ШБ 10.13.54

сатйа-джнананантананда-матраика-раса-муртайах
аспршта-бхури-махатмйа
апи хй упанишад-дршам

Пословный перевод: 
сатйа — вечные; джнана — имеющие полное знание; ананта — безграничные; ананда — исполненные блаженства; матра — только; эка-раса — всегда существующие; муртайах — формы; аспршта-бхури-махатмйах — те, чья великая слава неприкосновенна; апи — даже; хи — поистине; упанишат-дршам — для гьяни, которые изучают Упанишады.

Перевод: 
Все вишну-мурти были вечными, беспредельными, исполненными знания и блаженства и неподвластными времени. Слава Их была столь велика, что гьяни, изучающие Упанишады, не могут даже соприкоснуться с ней.

Комментарий: 
С помощью одной шастра-гьяны, знания Вед, невозможно постичь Личность Бога. Только тот, кто обрел благоволение, милость Господа, способен постичь Его. Это объясняется в самих Упанишадах (Мундака-упанишад, 3.2.3):

найам атма правачанена лабхйо
на медхаса на бахуна шрутена
йам эваиша врнуте тена лабхйас
тасйаиша атма виврнуте танум свам

«Если человек хорошо объясняет шастры, наделен могучим интеллектом или даже если он много слушает о Господе, это еще не значит, что Господь откроется ему. Обрести Его способен лишь тот, кого избрал Сам Господь. Такому человеку Господь являет Свой образ».

О Брахмане говорится: сатйам брахма, ананда-рупам — «Брахман есть Абсолютная Истина и совершенная ананда, блаженство». Все формы Вишну были различными проявлениями единого Верховного Брахмана. Однако последователи Упанишад не способны понять, что Брахман проявляется в разнообразных формах. Это доказывает, что реально постичь Брахман и Параматму можно только с помощью преданного служения. Сам Господь подтверждает это в «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: бхактйахам экайа грахйах (Бхаг., 11.14.21). Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит различные цитаты из шастр, свидетельствующие о том, что у Брахмана действительно есть трансцендентная форма. В «Шветашватара-упанишад» (3.8) о Всевышнем говорится как о том, чья самопроявленная форма лучезарна, как солнце, и находится по ту сторону тьмы невежества (адитйа-варнам тамасах парастат). ?нанда- матрам аджарам пуранам экам сантам бахудха дршйаманам: «Всевышний исполнен блаженства, Он никогда не бывает несчастным. Он старейший, но не ведает старости; Он один, но Его видят в разных обличьях». Сарве нитйах шашваташ ча дехас тасйа паратманах: «Все образы этой Верховной Личности вечны» (Маха- вараха-пурана). У Верховной Личности есть тело, с руками, ногами и другими органами, однако Его руки и ноги не материальны. Бхакты знают, что тело Кришны, Брахмана, не имеет ничего общего с материей. Образ Брахмана трансцендентен, и тот, кто полностью развил в себе бхакти и сосредоточился на Нем, способен постичь Господа (преманджана-ччхурита-бхакти-вилочанена). Но майявади не способны постичь этот трансцендентный образ, поскольку считают Его материальным.

Трансцендентные образы Верховной Личности Бога столь возвышенны, что имперсоналисты, следующие учению Упанишад, не способны подняться на тот уровень знания, который позволяет постичь их. Трансцендентные формы Господа недостижимы для имперсоналистов, которые, изучая Упанишады, способны понять только то, что Абсолютная Истина не является материей и неподвластна ограничениям, накладываемым материальной энергией.

Впрочем, хотя Кришну невозможно увидеть, изучая Упанишады, в некоторых местах говорится, что с их помощью все же можно постичь Кришну. Аупанишадам пурушам: «Познать Его можно с помощью Упанишад». Это означает, что человеку, очистившемуся благодаря изучению Вед, открывается понимание преданного служения (мад-бхактим лабхате парам).

тач чхраддадхана мунайо
джнана-ваирагйа-йуктайа
пашйантй атмани чатманам
бхактйа шрута-грхитайа

«Серьезный и пытливый ученик или мудрец, вооруженный знанием и самоотречением, постигает эту Абсолютную Истину, занимаясь преданным служением в соответствии с услышанными им наставлениями из „Веданта-шрути“» (Бхаг., 1.2.12). Слово шрута- грхитайа относится к мудрости «Веданты», а не к сантиментам. ?рута-грхита значит «зрелое знание».

Итак, Брахме открылось, что Господь Вишну является источником всей истины, знания и блаженства. Он объединяет в Себе эти три трансцендентных начала и является объектом поклонения для последователей Упанишад. Брахма осознал, что все коровы, мальчики и телята, принявшие облики вишну-мурти, превратились в них не под действием некой мистической силы, которыми наделены йоги или полубоги. Коровы, телята и мальчики, превратившиеся в вишну-мурти, формы Вишну, не были проявлениями вишну-майи, энергии Вишну, — они были Самим Вишну. Вишну и вишну-майя подобны огню и жару. Жар — это свойство любого огня — огонь всегда излучает тепло, — и все-таки жар — это не огонь. Мальчики, коровы и телята, принявшие облики вишну- мурти, были подобны не жару, а огню: все они были Самим Вишну. Вишну — это тот, кто обладает полной истиной, полным знанием и полным блаженством. Другой пример — материальные объекты, которые могут иметь множество отражений. Так, солнце отражается во многих кувшинах с водой, но эти отражения не являются самим солнцем. Отражение солнца в кувшине не дает ни тепла, ни света, хотя выглядит, как солнце. В отличие от этого, каждая из форм, в которых явился Кришна, была Самим Вишну во всей Его полноте.

Каждый день нужно как можно больше обсуждать «Шримад-Бхагаватам», и тогда все встанет на свои места, потому что «Бхагаватам» — это суть ведических писаний (нигама-калпатарор галитам пхалам). Он был написан Вьясадевой (махамуни-крте), когда тот достиг самоосознания. Поэтому, чем больше мы читаем «Шримад- Бхагаватам», тем яснее становится содержащееся в нем знание. Каждый стих «Шримад-Бхагаватам» трансцендентен.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.58

тато ’рвак пратилабдхакшах
ках паретавад уттхитах
крччхрад унмилйа ваи дрштир
ачаштедам сахатмана
Пословный перевод: 
татах — затем; арвак — внешне; пратилабдха-акшах — вновь обретший сознание; ках — Господь Брахма; парета-ват — словно мертвец; уттхитах — поднявшийся; крччхрат — с большим трудом; унмилйа — открыв; ваи — поистине; дрштих — глаза; ачашта — увидел; идам — эту (вселенную); саха-атмана — вместе с самим собой.
Перевод: 
Господь Брахма постепенно пришел в чувство. Он поднялся, словно мертвец, вернувшийся к жизни. С большим трудом открыв глаза, он увидел вселенную и самого себя.
Комментарий: 
На самом деле мы не умираем. Смерть всего лишь означает, что мы какое-то время пребываем в бездействии, как во сне. Ночью, когда мы спим, вся наша деятельность прекращается, но, как только мы просыпаемся, к нам сразу возвращается память и мы думаем: «Где это я? Что мне нужно делать?» Это называется суптоттхита-нйайа. Представим себе, что мы умерли. «Умерли» означает, что мы на какое-то время перестаем действовать, а затем вновь возвращаемся к деятельности. Это происходит жизнь за жизнью в соответствии с нашей кармой, то есть поступками, и свабхавой, природой, которую мы приобретаем в процессе общения. Если сейчас, родившись людьми, мы должным образом подготовим себя, встав на духовный путь, то вернемся к своей истинной жизни и достигнем совершенства. В противном случае, в соответствии с нашей кармой, свабхавой, пракрити и т. д., мы так и будем попадать в разные формы жизни и заниматься различной деятельностью в этом мире, а значит, снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Это объясняет Бхактивинода Тхакур: майара ваше, йаччха бхесе, кхаччха хабудубу бхаи — «Дорогие мои братья, почему вас носят волны майи?» Человек должен подняться на духовный уровень, тогда ему больше не придется менять свои занятия. Крита-пунйа-пунджах: этого уровня достигает тот, кто копил плоды благочестивой деятельности в течение очень многих жизней. Джанма-коти-сукртаир на лабхйате (Ч.-ч., Мадхья, 8.70). Движение сознания Кришны стремится освободить живые существа от коти-джанмы, круговорота рождений и смертей. Не дожидаясь следующей жизни, надо уже в этой очиститься от всей скверны и обрести вечную жизнь. Это называется сознанием Кришны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.60

йатра наисарга-дурваирах
сахасан нр-мргадайах
митраниваджитаваса-друта-рут-таршакадикам

Пословный перевод: 
йатра — где; наисарга — по природе; дурваирах — враждующие; саха асан — жили вместе; нр — люди; мрга-адайах — и животные; митрани — друзья; ива — как; аджита — Господа Шри Кришны; аваса — жилище; друта — оставлено; рут — гневом; таршака-адикам — то, которое жаждой и прочим.

Перевод: 
Вриндаван — это трансцендентная обитель Господа, где нет ни голода, ни жажды. Несмотря на природную вражду между людьми и хищными зверями, во Вриндаване они живут вместе, связанные узами трансцендентной дружбы.

Комментарий: 
Слово вана означает «лес». Люди боятся леса и не хотят в него ходить, однако во Вриндаване лесные животные подобны полубогам, потому что в них нет злобы. Даже в материальном мире лесные животные обитают вместе, и, когда они приходят на водопой, никто ни на кого не нападает. Злоба возникает из-за потворства чувствам, но во Вриндаване никто не потворствует своим чувствам: там все стремятся только к тому, чтобы удовлетворить Кришну. Даже в материальном мире животные, обитающие во Вриндаване, не трогают живущих там садху. Садху держат коров и поят молоком тигров, приглашая их со словами: «Идите сюда, попейте молока». Во Вриндаване нет места злобе и зависти. Этим Вриндаван отличается от обычного мира. Нас пугает само слово вана, «лес», но во Вриндаване нет этого страха. Там все счастливы благодаря тому, что доставляют удовольствие Кришне. Кршноткиртана-гана-нартана-парау. Все, будь то госвами или хищные звери вроде тигров, заняты одним и тем же: стараются доставить удовольствие Кришне. Вриндаван — это уникальное место, там даже тигры служат Кришне. Во Вриндаване каждый счастлив. Телята, кошки, собаки, люди — все счастливы. Каждый хочет служить Кришне по-своему, и потому никто никому не завидует. У кого-то может возникнуть впечатление, что вриндаванские обезьяны завистливы, потому что они проказничают и воруют еду, однако мы знаем, что во Вриндаване обезьянам позволено есть масло, которое им раздает Сам Кришна. Кришна показывает, что у каждого есть право на жизнь. Таков Вриндаван. Почему я имею право жить, а ты должен умереть? Нет, это материальная жизнь. Обитатели Вриндавана думают по-другому: «Что бы ни дал нам Кришна, мы разделим этот прасад и вместе съедим». Такая психология складывается не сразу, а постепенно, по мере того как у человека развивается сознание Кришны; на этот уровень можно подняться с помощью садханы.

В материальном мире бывает, что человек собирает повсюду средства, чтобы бесплатно раздавать пищу, однако те, кого кормят этой пищей, даже не испытывают к нему благодарности. Но если давать людям сознание Кришны, со временем они оценят это и будут очень благодарны. Например, в газете «Дурбан пост», в статье, посвященной храму Движения Харе Кришна в Дурбане (Южная Африка), говорится следующее: «Все преданные здесь деятельно служат Господу Кришне, и результат налицо: счастье, крепкое здоровье, спокойный ум и хороший характер». Такова природа Вриндавана. Харав абхактасйа куто махад-гунах: без сознания Кришны человек не сможет обрести счастье, как бы ни пытался. Поэтому мы стараемся дать людям возможность развить в себе сознание Бога и благодаря этому стать счастливыми, здоровыми, умиротворенными и добродетельными.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.13.61

татродвахат пашупа-вамша-шишутва-натйам
брахмадвайам парам анантам агадха-бодхам
ватсан сакхин ива пура парито вичинвад
экам са-пани-кавалам парамештхй ачашта

Пословный перевод: 
татра — там (во Вриндаване); удвахат — принявший; пашупа- вамша-шишутва-натйам — — как в театре, играющего роль ребенка из семьи пастухов (одно из имен Кришны — Гопала, «тот, кто заботится о коровах»); брахма — Абсолютную Истину; адвайам — ту, которой нет равных; парам — Всевышнего; анантам — безграничного; агадха-бодхам — обладающего безграничным знанием; ватсан — телят; сакхин — и друзей, мальчиков; ива пура — как прежде; паритах — повсюду; вичинват — ищущий; экам — одного, только Самого Его; са-пани-кавалам — держащего в руке немного еды; парамештхи — Господь Брахма; ачашта — увидел.

Перевод: 
Там Господь Брахма увидел безграничную Абсолютную Истину, того, кому нет равных и кто обладает полным знанием. Абсолютная Истина предстала перед ним в образе дитя, родившегося в семье пастухов. Ребенок стоял совсем один, как до этого, держа в руке немного пищи и разыскивая повсюду телят и Своих друзей-пастушков.

Комментарий: 
Важную роль в этом стихе играет слово агадха- бодхам, которое означает «полный безграничного знания». Знание Господа безгранично, поэтому найти его пределы невозможно, так же как невозможно измерить океан. Велик ли наш разум, если сравнить его с огромным океаном? Посреди океана корабль, на котором я плыл в Америку, казался крошечным, как спичечный коробок. Разум Кришны подобен океану: мы и представить себе не можем, насколько он огромен. Поэтому лучше всего предаться Кришне. Не пытайтесь измерить Кришну.

Слово адвайам, которое означает «не имеющий равных», тоже играет важную роль. Околдованный майей Кришны, Брахма считал себя Всевышним. В материальном мире каждый считает, что он лучше всех и что он все знает. Человек думает: «Зачем мне читать „Бхагавад-гиту“? Я и так все знаю. У меня есть свое понимание». Но Брахма понял, что Верховная Личность — это Кришна. ?шварах парамах кршнах. Вот почему Кришну называют парамешварой.

Теперь Брахма увидел Кришну, Верховную Личность Бога, не показывающего Свое величие, а играющего роль пастушка во Вриндаване: это был маленький мальчик, который пришел в лес вместе со Своими друзьями-пастушками, телятами и коровами и держал в руке какое-то лакомство. Брахма увидел Кришну не в образе величественного Нараяны (чатур-бхуджи), а в образе невинного дитя. Однако Брахма понимал, что, хотя Кришна не показывает Свое могущество, Он остается той же Верховной Личностью. Как правило, люди не признают кого-то великой личностью, если он не совершает никаких чудес, но, хотя Кришна в тот момент не делал ничего удивительного, Брахма понял, что перед ним в облике обыкновенного ребенка находится та же удивительная личность, которая является повелителем мироздания. И Брахма вознес Ему молитвы: говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами — «Ты изначальная личность, причина всего сущего. Я склоняюсь перед Тобой». Брахме открылась истина. Там ахам бхаджами. Именно это и требуется. Ведешу дурлабхам: просто изучая Веды, невозможно прийти к Кришне. Адурлабхам атма-бхактау: однако Его можно постичь, став преданным. Поэтому Брахма стал преданным. Сначала он гордился тем, что он Брахма, владыка вселенной, но теперь он понял: «Вот Он — Владыка вселенной, а я — Его ничтожный слуга. Говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами».

Кришна играл, как актер на сцене. Поскольку Брахма немного возгордился, думая, что он обладает каким-то могуществом, Кришна показал ему его истинное место. Аналогичный случай произошел, когда Брахма отправился на аудиенцию к Кришне в Двараку. Когда привратник сказал Господу Кришне, что прибыл Господь Брахма, Кришна поинтересовался: «Какой Брахма? Спроси у него, который это Брахма». Привратник передал Брахме Его вопрос, и Брахма изумился. Он подумал: «Разве есть еще какой-то Брахма, кроме меня?» А когда привратник сообщил Господу Кришне: «Это четырехголовый Брахма», Кришна сказал: «А, четырехголовый. Позови других. Пусть он на них посмотрит». Таково положение Кришны. Кришна не считает даже четырехголового Брахму кем-то великим, что уж говорить о «четырехголовых ученых». Ученые-материалисты думают, что, хотя на Земле царит такое многообразие, на всех остальных планетах пусто. Они просто строят догадки и потому приходят к такому «научному» выводу. Однако из «Бхагаватам» известно, что каждый уголок вселенной населен великим множеством живых существ. Ученые сами ничего не знают, но по своей глупости вводят других в заблуждение, выдавая себя за ученых, философов и образованных людей.

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Когда я еду в Лос-Анжелес, я на Вайкунтхе. Когда я в Нью-Йорке, я на Вайкунтхе. Везде, где у нас есть храм, там Вайкунтха.
Источник: Srila Prabhupada — May 28, 1977, Vrndavana
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 21.06.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что когда наши лидеры испытывают трудности, они должны приехать во Вриндаван, сесть, воспевать и читать, пока не придет решение.
Источник: From a letter by Upendra Dasa
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 18.06.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Каждому из нас надо постараться приобрести билет домой, к Богу. Плата за этот билет - горячее желание его приобрести, желание, которое непросто пробудить в себе, даже совершая благие дела в течение многих тысяч жизней. Со временем все отношения в этом мире разрываются, но отношения, однажды установленные с Личностью Бога в определенной расе, сохраняются вечно, даже когда материальный мир уходит в небытие.
Источник: VedaBase => Adi 1.56
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 15.06.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Шрила Вишванатха Чакраварти Тхакур приводит очень хороший пример. Когда человек горит жаждой обогащения, он не может остановиться, даже став миллионером или мультимиллионером. Поэтому он любыми способами старается получать все больше и больше денег. Нечто похожее свойственно и преданному. Преданный никогда не думает: "Это предел моего служения". Чем больше он служит Господу, тем сильнее становится его желание служить. Такова особенность преданного. Махараджа Амбариша, даже живя в семье, оставался чистым преданным, совершенным во всех отношениях: его ум и чувства всегда были заняты преданным служением (са ваи манах кришна-падаравиндайор вачамси ваикунтха-гунануварнане, ШБ 9.4.18). Он черпал удовлетворение в себе самом, ибо все чувства занимал служением Господу (сарвопадхи-винирмуктам тат-паратвена нирмалам / хришикена хришикеша-севанам бхактир учйате, ЧЧ, Мадхья 19.170). Тем не менее, Махараджа Амбариша оставил дом и ушел в лес, чтобы полностью сосредоточить свой ум на лотосных стопах Кришны. В этом он был подобен дельцу, который, несмотря на достаток, всегда стремится заработать еще больше. Стремление как можно больше служить Господу делает человека очень возвышенным преданным и дает ему все большую свободу. Делец же, подвластный законам кармы, в погоне за деньгами лишь глубже увязает в трясине материального существования.
Источник: VedaBase => SB 9.5.27
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 19.06.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Садху не жалеет сил для того, чтобы помочь всем обусловленным душам освободиться из материального плена, поэтому у обусловленной души нет друга лучше, чем садху, который указывает ей путь к освобождению. Садху всегда безмятежен, он спокойно и невозмутимо следует наставлениям священных писаний. Садху - это тот, кто выполняет предписания Вед и является преданным Господа. Человек, который действительно следует указаниям шастр, не может не быть преданным, ибо все шастры предписывают беспрекословно подчиняться Верховной Личности Бога. Таким образом, садху называют того, кто, следуя предписаниям Вед, занимается преданным служением Господу. Все перечисленные качества присущи преданному. Говорится, что преданный развивает в себе лучшие качества полубогов, тогда как непреданный, даже если с мирской точки зрения он хорошо воспитан и образован, в духовном отношении лишен хороших качеств и добродетелей, которые присущи тому, кто достиг уровня трансцендентного самоосознания.
Источник: VedaBase => SB 3.25.21
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 02.06.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

Этот материальный мир есть продукт махат-таттвы, которая является грезами Господа в Его мистическом сне (йога-нидре) в Причинном океане. Но при этом весь мир кажется истинным проявлением Его творения. Это означает, что грёзы Господа тоже - реальные проявления.
Источник: VedaBase => SB 1.16.26-30
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 29.03.2014

----------


## Krishna Parishat das

В начале могут быть некоторые сбои. Это вполне естественно. Когда ребенок пытается встать, он может упасть. Но это не значит, что он должен отказаться от самой идеи. Продолжай. Придет время, когда он станет совершенным. Поэтому мы не должны отказываться от нашего дела пытаться служить Всевышнему. Вы можете быть несовершенными в начале, но держитесь, и придет время, когда вы будете идеальными в сознании Кришны.
Источник: From Srila Prabhupada's lecture on Bhagavad-gita 3.31-43 — Los Angeles, January 1, 1969
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 12.06.2014


Я очень рад узнать, что Вы вдохновлены писать, потому что нам нужно много разумных писателей, которые могут хорошо выражать нашу философию сознания Кришны, точно следуя трансцендентным словам и комментариям нашей необъятной Ведической литературы в соответствии с предыдущим ачарьями нашей Гаудия-вайшнавасампрадаи. И если Вы будете продолжать создавать и публиковать наши книги с устойчивым энтузиазмом и искренностью, Ваш успех в сознании Кришны гарантирован. Поэтому, чтобы сохранить свою духовную силу, необходимо строго соблюдать регулирующие принципы и в обязательном порядке ежедневно повторять, как минимум, шестнадцать кругов на четках. Практически, это имеет важное значение для понимания нашей философии для продвижения в сознании Кришны. И мы всегда должны избегать умственных спекуляций.
Источник: VedaBase => Letter to: Patita Uddharana — Los Angeles 19 March, 1970
Из рассылки Бхакти Викаши Свами, 13.06.2014

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.3.18

йа атмано дршйа-гунешу санн ити
вйавасйате сва-вйатирекато ’будхах
винанувадам на ча тан манишитам
самйаг йатас тйактам упададат пуман
Пословный перевод: 
йах — который; атманах — своего истинного «Я», души; дршйа- гунешу — среди видимых объектов, начиная с тела; сан — находящийся; ити — так; вйавасйате — продолжает действовать; сва- вйатирекатах — существующий как бы независимо от души; абудхах — негодяй; вина анувадам — без исследования; на — не; ча — также; тат — то (тело и другие видимые объекты); манишитам — обсуждено с соответствующими доводами; самйак — полностью; йатах — потому что (он глупец); тйактам — отвергнутое; упададат — принял (тело) за реальность; пуман — человек.
Перевод: 
Тот, кто считает свое видимое тело, созданное из трех гун материальной природы, независимым от души, не знает причины всего сущего, и потому он — негодяй. Образованные люди отвергают его представления, поскольку, всесторонне обдумав этот вопрос, можно понять, что без основы — души — видимое тело и чувства не могут действовать. Но, несмотря на это, глупец считает свои представления истинными.
Комментарий: 
Душа является той основой, без которой тело не может существовать. Так называемые ученые пытались разными способами создать живое тело в своих химических лабораториях, однако никому не удалось сделать это, ибо, в отсутствие вечной души, невозможно создать из материальных элементов живое тело. Поскольку современных ученых привлекают теории, согласно которым тело — это всего лишь химические элементы, мы бросали многим ученым вызов: создайте хотя бы яйцо. Выяснить, из каких веществ состоит яйцо, очень легко. В нем есть белок и желток, покрытые скорлупой, и современным ученым наверняка не составит труда воспроизвести все это. Но даже если они изготовят такое яйцо и положат его в инкубатор, из этого искусственного яйца не вылупится цыпленок. Необходимо присутствие души, потому что жизнь не может возникнуть просто благодаря соединению химических веществ. Поэтому тех, кто думает, что жизнь может существовать без души, называют в этом стихе абудхах, глупыми негодяями.

Помимо них, есть те, кто отвергает тело, считая его нереальным. Они тоже глупцы. Нельзя ни отвергать тело, ни считать его основой бытия. Основой всего сущего является Верховная Личность Бога, а тело и душа суть энергии Всевышнего, о чем Он говорит в «Бхагавад-гите» (7.4 – 5):

бхумир апо ’нало вайух
кхам мано буддхир эва ча
аханкара итийам ме
бхинна пракртир аштадха

апарейам итас тв анйам
пракртим виддхи ме парам
джива-бхутам маха-бахо
йайедам дхарйате джагат

«Земля, вода, огонь, воздух, эфир, ум, разум и ложное эго — эти восемь элементов составляют Мою отделенную материальную энергию. Помимо этой, низшей, энергии, о могучерукий Арджуна, существует другая, Моя высшая энергия, состоящая из живых существ, которые пользуются тем, что создано материальной, низшей энергией».

Поэтому тело связано с Верховной Личностью Бога, так же как и душа. Поскольку и то, и другое является энергией Господа, ни тело, ни душа не иллюзорны. Оба они исходят из реальности. Людей, не знающих этой тайны жизни, называют абудхах. Веды гласят: антадатмйам идам сарвам, сарвам кхалв идам брахма. Все сущее есть Верховный Брахман. Таким образом, и тело, и душа суть Брахман, ибо и материя и дух исходят из Брахмана.

Не зная заключений Вед, некоторые люди считают основой всего сущего материальную природу, другие принимают за основу вечную душу, однако на самом деле основой всего сущего является Брахман. Брахман — причина всех причин. Все компоненты этого мира, и непосредственная причина мироздания — это Брахман. Невозможно создать составляющие этого мира независимо от Брахмана. Более того, поскольку компоненты и непосредственная причина материального мироздания суть Брахман, все они — истина, сатья, а значит, выражение брахма сатйам джаган митхйа не соответствует реальному положению вещей. Мир не является иллюзией.

Гьяни отвергают этот мир, а глупые люди принимают его за реальность, но и те, и другие заблуждаются. Хотя тело менее важно, чем душа, называть его иллюзорным неправильно. С другой стороны, тело бренно, и только глупые, материалистичные люди, не обладающие полным знанием о природе души, считают это бренное тело реальностью и украшают его. Обеих этих ошибок — отвергать тело как иллюзию или принимать его за высшую ценность — можно избежать, твердо встав на путь сознания Кришны. Если мы считаем этот мир иллюзорным, значит, мы относимся к асурам, которые говорят, что этот мир нереален, что у него нет основы и нет Бога, который им управляет (асатйам апратиштхам те джагад ахур анишварам). В шестнадцатой главе «Бхагавад-гиты» эта философия названа философией демонов.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по Нектару Преданности, Вриндаван, 30 октября, 1972
"Мой Гуру Махарадж (Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати) говорил, - "Не тратьте время. Не ждите, следующей жизни. В этой жизни закончите это дело, чтобы понять Кришну, и вернуться домой, обратно к Богу."

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 10.20.17

лока-бандхушу мегхешу
видйуташ чала-саухрдах
стхаирйам на чакрух каминйах
пурушешу гунишв ива
Пословный перевод: 
лока — мира; бандхушу — среди друзей; мегхешу — среди облаков; видйутах — молния; чала-саухрдах — непостоянная в своей дружбе; стхаирйам — постоянство; на чакрух — не сохранили; каминйах — похотливые женщины; пурушешу — среди мужчин; гунишу — добродетельных; ива — словно.
Перевод: 
Несмотря на то что облака — благодетели всех живых существ, молния, непостоянная в своих привязанностях, перебегала от одной гряды облаков к другой, словно похотливая женщина, неспособная хранить верность даже самому добродетельному мужчине.
Комментарий: 
Шрила Прабхупада комментирует: «В сезон дождей молния, вспыхнув в одной туче, сразу же перекидывается на другую. Так же ведет себя похотливая женщина, которая не может довольствоваться одним мужчиной. Туча подобна богатому и добродетельному человеку, поскольку она изливает дождь и тем самым дает многим людям средства к существованию. Точно так же богатый и добродетельный человек содержит многих людей: членов семьи и своих работников. К сожалению, всю его жизнь может погубить жена, если она разведется с ним. Тогда муж лишается покоя: рушится семья, он теряет детей, а его бизнес терпит крах. Словом, развод сказывается на всем. Поэтому женщине, которая хочет обрести сознание Кришны, рекомендуется мирно жить с мужем: супруги не должны расставаться ни при каких обстоятельствах. Муж и жена должны ограничить половые отношения и сосредоточить ум на сознании Кришны, чтобы достичь цели жизни. В конце концов, в материальном мире мужчине нужна женщина, а женщине — мужчина. Когда они сходятся друг с другом, им следует жить мирно в сознании Кришны, а не метаться, как молния, которая сверкает то в одной туче, то в другой».

----------


## Alex Murti

*Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.8.50*
(12 мая 1973, Лос-Анджелес)

наино раджнах праджа-бхартур
дхарма-йуддхе вадхо двишам
ити ме на ту бодхайа
калпате шасанам вачах 
/ШБ 1.8.50/

Прадйумна: Перевод. «Для царя, охраняющего своих подданных и убивающего за правое дело, в убийстве нет греха. Но ко мне это не относится».

Шрила Прабхупада: Объясни.

Прадйумна: (читает пранаму Шриле Прабхураде). Первая часть этого стиха, первая половина этого стиха – наино раджна(гйа)х праджа-бхартур дхарма-йуддхе вадхо двишам ити. Это утверждение или наставление шастры, гласяшее, что убийство или вадха, двишам, врагов, в дхарма-йуддхе, в религиозной войне, раджна(гйа)х праджа-бхартур, царём, который поддерживает своих граждан. Он обязан поддерживать граждан. Если возникает какая-то опасность, он должен уничтожать врагов.

Шрила Прабхупада: Что значит религиозная война? Религиозная битва подразумевает право убивать агрессора. Если кто-то отнимает у вас собственность, если кто-то поджигает ваш дом, если кто-то похищает вашу жену или пытается убить вас – это агрессор. Агрессора следует немедленно убивать. Если кто-то стал агрессором и если я скажу: «Сейчас я стал ваишнавом, я не должен причинять насилие. Я должен терпеть. Чаитанья Махапрабху учил нас быть терпеливым подобно дереву или траве. Поэтому я буду терпеть. Пусть он делает что хочет». Как Ганди говорил так. Кто-то спросил его: «Если кто-нибудь придёт и попытается обесчестить вашу дочь у вас на глазах, что вы сделаете?» Он сказал: «Я не буду применять силу». Но это не соответствует шастрам. Это глупость. Агрессор заслуживает смерти немедленно. Дхарма-йуддха.

Юдхиштхира Махараджа рассуждает: «Хотя произошла война, эта война была между родными, моими братьями, моими племянниками, моим дедом. Они все были членами нашей семьи, а я убил их ради собственного царства». Такими были его мысли. Он благочестивый человек. Но насилие необходимо. Мы не пропагандируем ненасилие. Например, Чаитанья Махапрабху повелел нам, – тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна. «Необходимо быть терпеливым, снисходительным подобно дереву, подобно траве», аманина манадена – «нужно с уважением относиться к другим. И в таком духе следует повторять мантру Харе Кришна». Потому что когда мы повторяем мантру Харе Кришна придут множество агрессоров. Природа очень жестока. Например, Прахлада Махараджа, пятилетний мальчик. Его единственным недостатком было то, что он повторял Харе Кришна, а его отец был агрессором и он разными способами доставлял ему множество страданий. Поэтому мы должны быть готовы. Поэтому когда возникает опасность...

Допустим Чаитанья Махапрабху научил нас «Терпите». Но не подумайте, что там где необходима сила, мы должны терпеть. Нет. Например, когда Джагай и Мадхай ранили Нитьянанду Прабху, Махапрабху тот час же хотел убить их. Точно также ненасилие не означает, что когда нужно биться за правое дело мы не применяем никакой силы. Нет. Вы не должны нападать без необходимости на кого-либо. Вы не должны убивать без необходимости даже животных, даже муравья. По своей природе вы должны быть человеком ненасилия. Но когда вы сталкиваетесь с агрессией, с врагами, то шастра говорит, – Дхарма-йуддха. Это дхарма-йуддха.

праджа-бхартур дхарма-йуддхе вадхо двишам.
/ШБ 1.8.50/

Двишам – завистливые. Они должны быть убиты. Но Юдхиштхира Махарадж рассуждал о войне между членами семьи: их друзьями, их племянниками, их дедом и он считал себя преступником. Но в дхарма-йуддхе… Пандавы пытались достичь перемирия. На самом деле царство принадлежало Махарадже Юдхиштхире. Он унаследовал его от своего отца Панду. Но разными способами их обманули Куру. Их сослали в лес и тем временем лишили всего. И когда они вернулись и попросили, – Отдайте нам, мы должны править. Те не согласились, – Нет. Без войны мы ничего вам не дадим. Поэтому Пандавы и даже Кришна пытались приложить все усилия, чтобы решить эту проблему, но она не решалась. И тогда была объявлена война. Это дхарма-йуддха. Они пытались прийти к мирному соглашению, но это было невозможно. А когда это невозможно, тогда последнее что остаётся, это взяться за оружие. Это дхарма-йуддха. И поэтому это поле сражения называется дхарма-кшетра.

дхарма-кшетре куру-кшетре
/БГ 1.1/

Эта битва была за правое дело. Особенно когда присутствовал Кришна, эта земля уже была дхарма-кшетрой.

Как, например этот храм. Есть много подобных домов. Но почему именно этот дом считается храмом? Потому что здесь находится Кришна. Поэтому этот дом называется дхарма-кшетра, храм. В чём разница между храмом и другими домами? В других домах тоже могут быть такие же большие залы, где едят люди и спят, но это не храм. Храм это то место, где находится Бог.

Аналогично, хотя битва на Курукшетре происходила на поле сражения, поскольку Кришна находился там, это место называлась дхарма-кшетра. Где бы ни находился Кришна, это дхарма-кшетра.

татра таштхами нарада йатра гайанти мад-бхактах
/Падма-пурана, Уттара-кханда, 92.21,22/

Итак, бхакты могут превратить любое место в место паломничества, потому что они могут петь хвалу Господу и привести Господа в это место. Совсем неважно здесь это или там, в Америке или в Индии. Там где находится Кришна, это место дхарма-кшетра.

дхарма-кшетре куру-кшетре самавета йуйутсавах
/БГ 1.1/

Поэтому это сражение было одобрено шастрой. Не подумайте, что это было ошибкой Пандавов, нет. Они поступали правильно. Но Юдхиштхира Махараджа, будучи слишком чувствительным, слишком религиозным, рассуждал: «Я не следовал наставлениям шастр. Сражаться нужно с врагами, а не с друзьями. А я сражался со своими друзьями, со своими родственниками, с моими братьями. Поэтому я заслуживаю самого серьёзного наказания». Такова природа вайшнава. Они всегда остаются очень смиренными, кроткими. Это тринад апи… Мы должны оставаться смиренными и кроткими, но это не означает… Для кшатрия убивать врагов это дхарма-йуддха, это религиозная деятельность. Поэтому существуют сословия: сословие кшатриев, сословие брахманов, сословие ваишйев, каждый из которых исполняет свой долг.

Другие сословия – брахманы, ваишйи, шудры, когда сталкивались с трудностями, они обращались за помощью к царю. Как, например, в наши дни тоже. Допустим, кто-то поступает со мной не по справедливости. Я не могу непосредственно наказывать его. Нет. Это неуместно. Вы должны пожаловаться представителю правительства и если потребуется, правительство может казнить этого человека, вынести приговор: «Казнить этого человека. Он убийца». То есть санкция должна исходить от правительства.

Точно также эти классы. Это очень научная система. Убивать это удел кшатриев, не брахманов. Кшатрий может убить и для него не будет греха в этом. Брахманы не станут убивать. Такова система: брахманы, кшатрии, ваишйи, шудры, очень научная система.

чатур-варнйам майа сриштам
гуна-карма-вибхагашах
/БГ 4.13/

Но сейчас всё это утрачено. Для того, чтобы осчастливить людей, Ведическая система подходит самым совершенным образом. Кшатрии, их долг сражаться, их долг править, наказывать провинившихся. Это прерогатива кшатриев. Они собирают налоги и это их средство к существованию. Правительство может облагать налогом. Вы не можете облагать налогами.

Итак, у каждого существует свой предписанный способ зарабатывания себе на жизнь. Для брахмана это

патхана патхана йаджана йаджана дана пратиграха

Долг брахмана учить других и самому становиться учёным. Это обязанность брахмана. Патхана патхана йаджана йаджана. Он должен прилежно поклоняться Вишну, а также учить этому других. Например, мы не только поклоняемся Кришне в нашем храме, но мы также проповедуем. Это обязанность брахманов. Но если правительство призовёт всех наших учеников в армию: «Идите сражайтесь!» Это нонсенс. Конечно, в их законе есть оговорка, не призывать священников. Есть такое исключение. Многие из наших учеников были освобождены от армии, от призыва на основании этой поправки. Потому что они являются священниками в религиозной конфессии. Это правило было во все времена.

В настоящий момент общество в состоянии хаоса, потому что людей не обучают должным образом в соответствии своего класса (сословия). Брахманы должны проходить обучение, кшатрии должны проходить обучение, ваишйи должны обучаться и шудры должны обучаться

чатур-варнйам майа сриштам
гуна-карма-вибхагашах
/БГ 4.13/

соответственно качествам. Почему Ведическая культура разрушена в Индии? Сейчас осталось одно название. Потому что все объявляют себя брахманами, кшатриями, ваишйами, - лишь на основании своего рождения, не имея при этом необходимых качеств. У брахмана нет качеств брахмана, но только потому, что он родился от отца брахмана, или в семье брахмана он заявляет, что «я брахман». Это не разрешено шастрами.

Представьте себе, вот кшатрий, идеальный кшатрий, Махараджа Юдхиштхира. Как он сокрушается. Он поступил правильно, тем не менее, он сознаёт, что он убил своих родных – бандху. Бандху бандхайа, родственников. Затем? Продолжай. Да. Который час? Повторяйте Харе Кришна. Хорошо, повторяйте больше. Харе Кришна.



Приложение.

Темы, раскрытые в этой лекции:

1. Когда насилие становится ненасилием.

2. Что значит религиозная война?

3. Обязанности людей в соответствии с их варнами и ашрамами.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ш.Б.6.2.3

праджанам питаро йе ча
шастарах садхавах самах
йади сйат тешу ваишамйам
кам йанти шаранам праджах

праджанам — подданных; питарах — защитники, опекуны (цари или правительственные чиновники); йе — которые; ча — и; шастарах — те, что учат закону и порядку; садхавах — добродетельные; самах — беспристрастные; йади — если; сйат — будет; тешу — у них; ваишамйам — пристрастность; кам — куда же; йанти — идут; шаранам — за защитой; праджах — подданные.

Перевод:
Хороший царь или правитель должен быть для подданных любящим отцом, опорой и защитником. Он должен давать им советы и наказы согласно священным писаниям и быть беспристрастным. Так поступает Ямараджа, верховный судия, и все те, кто ему следует. Но если и они опорочат себя неправедным судом, карая невинных, то где же людям искать защиты и поддержки?


Комментарий: 
Царь или, в наше время, правительство обязаны заботиться о своих подданных, объясняя им, какова истинная цель жизни. Главная цель человеческой жизни — познать себя и свои отношения с Верховной Личностью Бога. Такая возможность есть только у человека — животные ее лишены. Поэтому правительство должно воспитывать своих подданных таким образом, чтобы они могли подняться на духовный уровень и достичь этой высшей цели. Так поступали великие цари прошлого: Махараджа Юдхиштхира, Махараджа Парикшит, Господь Рамачандра, Махараджа Амбариша, Махараджа Прахлада и другие. Те, кто стоит у власти, должны быть безупречно честными и строго следовать заповедям религии, иначе в государстве не будет порядка. К сожалению, в наше время воры и мошенники под флагом демократии выдвигают на высшие государственные посты таких же проходимцев, как они сами. Пример тому — недавний политический скандал в Америке, когда общественность осудила президента и потребовала сместить его с поста. И это не единичный случай. Люди должны понять важность начатого нами Движения сознания Кришны, развить в себе сознание Кришны и не голосовать за тех, кто не обладает таким сознанием. Лишь тогда в государстве наступит истинный мир и процветание.

Когда вайшнав видит, как люди терпят беды из-за нерадивости своих правителей, его сердце переполняется состраданием, поэтому он прилагает все силы к тому, чтобы расширять Движение сознания Кришны и тем самым очистить мир от порока.

----------


## Hrishikesha das

"Следует помнить, что этот мир подобен психиатрической больнице: сумасшедшие пациенты носятся по палатам, но, увидев лечащего врача, начинают уверять его, что совершенно здоровы. Иногда больной может даже напасть на врача и ударить его." (с)

"Для котенка кошка – самая заботливая и любящая мать, но для мыши она – олицетворенная смерть. Когда котенок находится в пасти у кошки, для него нет лучшего места, но для мыши нет более страшного места. В чем разница? – та же пасть, та же кошка. Кришна говорит в Бхагавад-Гите: «Я - олицетворенная смерть». Для преданного Кришна даже в таком образе – самая заботливая и любящая мать, но для материалиста смерть – это самое страшное, это то, что приводит его в ужас." (с)

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шесть госвами 
(15 ноября 1968, Лос Анджелес)[/

_Сиддханта болия читте на кара аласа._ Вы должны понять науку о Кришне. Существует так много книг об этом. Госвами как раз и занимались *этим. 
Я уже объяснил один стих, а в следующем стихе говорится – _нана-шастра-вичаранаика-нипунау._ Они были настолько опытными в этом, они настолько глубоко и так подробно изучали все ведические произведения. Читать или слушать. Может быть, у вас не хватает времени читать, но по крайней мере иногда старайтесь читать. Если у вас нет времени – слушайте. Мы печатаем литературу, книги. Я тоже стараюсь рассказывать вам. Это тоже понимание науки о Кришне. Изучение науки о Кришне. Вы воспринимаете даже лучше через слушание, если вы слушаете. Поэтому Веды называют _Шрути. Шрути_ означает то, что воспринимается через слушание. Настоящий процесс это слушание.

В этот век, в Кали югу люди не очень-то способны изучать что-то. Как например, Пракашананда Сарасвати позвал Чайтанью Махапрабху. Чайтанья Махапрабху представил себя таким образом: Что я могу понять из _Веданта-сутры_, я глупец. Поэтому мой духовный учитель приказал мне просто воспевать, повторять Святые Имена. И это воспевание поможет вам. 

_ясья дева пара бхактир ятха деве татха гурау_.

Одно лишь изучение не поможет вам продвинуться. Когда вы просто погружаетесь в изучение, становитесь книжным червяком. Настоящий секрет, это утверждается в Ведах, настоящий секрет это непоколебимая вера в Бога и духовного учителя. И тогда всё откроется вам изнутри. Много ли у нас способностей изучать все эти книги?

Но Веды утверждают_
ясья дева пара бхактир ятха деве татха гурау_.

Если у человека непоколебимая вера в Бога и такая же вера в духовного учителя,_тасьяйте катхита хь артхах пракашанте махатманах_  Только такому человеку открывается ведическое знание...

http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection%207...015_11_68.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 4.26

прийа йади мана кари' карайе бхартсана
веда-стути хаите харе сеи мора мана

прийа — возлюбленная; йади — если; мана кари' — рассердясь; карайе бхартсана — упрекает; веда-стути — ведических молитв; хаите — от; харе — увлекает; сеи — то; мора — Мой; мана — ум.

«Когда Моя возлюбленная бросает Мне сердитые упреки, ее слова отвлекают Мой ум от благоговейных звуков ведических гимнов».

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Упанишады гласят, что все живые существа зависят от верховного живого существа, Личности Бога. Нитйо нитйанам четанаш четананам эко бахунам йо видадхати каман: «Одно вечное живое существо поддерживает жизнь всех остальных вечных живых существ» (Катха-упанишад, 5.3). Верховный Господь поддерживает все живые существа, и потому они всегда зависят от Него, даже если связаны с Ним любовными узами.

Но иногда на уровне чистейших духовных отношений преданный пытается одержать верх над Всевышним. Те, кто играет роль любящего отца или матери Верховного Господа, подчас ведут себя так, будто они выше Его. Его супруга или возлюбленная тоже может чувствовать превосходство над Ним. Так проявляется самая возвышенная любовь к Верховной Личности Бога. Упреки возлюбленной Господа, которая во всем зависит от Него, вызваны только ее чистой любовью. Господь наслаждается ее гневом. Такие естественные проявления любви придают их отношениям особую прелесть. Любовь того, кто поклоняется Верховному Господу с благоговением, лишена непосредственности и простоты, ибо такой преданный всегда сознает превосходство Господа.

Правила и предписания, касающиеся преданного служения, предназначены для тех, в ком еще не пробудилась естественная любовь к Богу. А когда она пробуждается, правила и предписания утрачивают свое значение и уступают место этой чистой любви между преданным и Господом. Хотя кажется, что такой преданный стремится превзойти Господа или действует вопреки законам религии, его отношения с Богом намного выше обычного поклонения, регламентированного благоговейным следованием всем правилам и предписаниям. Преданный, который безраздельно привязан ко Всевышнему и по-настоящему свободен от всех отождествлений, проявляет спонтанную любовь к Господу, которая превосходит преданность, ограниченную рамками религиозных законов.

Лишенные официальности, непринужденные беседы влюбленных свидетельствуют о чистоте чувств. Преданным, которые поклоняются Господу с великим почтением, недостает спонтанной любви. Если начинающий преданный тщательно следует предписаниям Вед, регламентирующим его незрелую деятельность, может показаться, что он превосходит тех, кто питает спонтанную любовь к Господу. Однако чистая спонтанная любовь неизмеримо выше преданного служения, ограниченного рамками предписаний. Она во всех отношения достойна восхищения гораздо большего, чем любовь преданных, которые служат Господу с благоговением.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 4.34

ануграхайа бхактанам
манушам дехам ашритах
бхаджате тадрших крида
йах шрутва тат-паро бхавет

Пословный перевод: 
ануграхайа — чтобы оказать милость; бхактанам — преданных; манушам — человеческое; дехам — тело; ашритах — принявший; бхаджате — наслаждается; тадрших — такими; кридах — играми; йах — которые; шрутва — услышав; тат-парах — полностью сосредоточенным на Нем; бхавет — пусть станет.

Перевод: 
«Кришна предстает в Своем вечном человеческом облике и являет Свои игры из милости к преданным. Услышав о Его играх, человек должен посвятить себя служению Ему».

Комментарий: 
Это стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (10.33.36). Трансцендентный образ Господа проявляется в бесчисленных экспансиях, которые вечно пребывают в духовном мире. Материальный мир представляет собой искаженное отражение мира духовного, где нет места скверне. В духовном мире все находится в состоянии изначального бытия, неподвластного времени. Время не может разрушить духовный мир. Оно не властно над миром, в котором различные живые существа, пребывая в своем изначальном духовном положении, поклоняются разным экспансиям Верховной Личности Бога. Бытие духовного мира проникнуто неоскверненной благостью. А в материальном мире благость всегда существует с примесью страсти и невежества.

Важно понимать, что человеческая форма жизни, в отличие от других видов жизни, более всего подходит для преданного служения Господу, ибо только в человеческом теле живое существо может возродить свои вечные отношения с Верховной Личностью Бога. Человеческая жизнь является вершиной эволюционной лестницы в материальном мире. Воспользовавшись преимуществами этой высшей формы материального существования, душа сможет вернуться к своему естественному занятию — преданному служению Господу.

Воплощения Господа появляются в облике представителей самых разных видов жизни, что остается непостижимым для людей. Господь являет различные игры согласно уровню восприятия разных живых существ. Самую великую милость Он проливает на людей, когда приходит в облике человека. Именно в это время люди обретают возможность посвятить себя различным видам вечного служения Господу.

Особое отношение, естественно проявляемое душой к описанию той или иной лилы Господа, позволяет судить о ее изначальном положении. Благоговение, служение, дружба, родительская привязанность и супружеская любовь — таковы пять изначальных отношений с Кришной. На вершине совершенства, в супружеских отношениях с Господом, полных великого многообразия переживаний, преданный ощущает наивысший духовный вкус.

Воплощения Господа бесконечно разнообразны. Он предстает то как рыба, черепаха или вепрь, то как Парашурама, Господь Рамачандра или Будда, и делает Он это для того, чтобы стать доступным восприятию живых существ, находящихся на разных ступенях эволюции. При этом, однако, паракия-раса, или отношения влюбленных — отношения, которые явил Господь Кришна в играх со Своими преданными, — представляют собой высший уровень духовного совершенства.

Псевдопреданные, известные как сахаджии, пытаются подражать играм Господа, не имея ни малейшего представления о любовных чувствах, присущих экспансиям Его энергии наслаждения. Такое поверхностное подражание может только уничтожить ростки духовного знания человека, который пытается развить свои отношения с Господом. Половая распущенность несовместима с духовной любовью, представляющей собой неоскверненную благость. Деятельность сахаджий тянет человека вниз, и он еще больше оскверняет свои чувства и ум. Божественные развлечения Кришны учат людей вечному служению Адхокшадже, Верховному Господу, непостижимому с помощью материальных чувств. Материалистичные обусловленные души не понимают трансцендентных любовных отношений; им нравится лишь удовлетворять свои чувства и называть это преданным служением. Деяния Верховного Господа непостижимы для бессовестных людей, которые считают игры Радхи и Кришны обычной любовной забавой. Танец раса устраивает йогамайя, внутренняя энергия Кришны, и это божественное развлечение Господа непостижимо для тех, кто подвержен влиянию материи. Своей извращенностью сахаджии бросают тень на все духовное и искажают смысл таких высказываний, как тат-паратвена нирмалам и тат-паро бхавет. Неверно толкуя афоризм тадрших кридах и пытаясь подражать Господу Кришне, они попросту потакают своей похоти. Афоризмы Вед следует понимать в соответствии с толкованиями авторитетных госвами. Шрила Нароттама дас Тхакур, обращаясь с молитвами к шестерым Госвами Вриндавана, признается в своей неспособности понять духовные отношения: 

рупа-рагхунатха-паде ха-ибе акути
кабе хама буджхаба се йугала-пирити

«Когда во мне пробудится страстное желание понять книги, написанные Госвами, я постигну божественные любовные отношения Радхи и Кришны». Иными словами, без обучения у представителей школы шестерых Госвами, невозможно постичь Радху и Кришну. Падшие души в силу своей обусловленности далеки от понимания духовного бытия Господа, поэтому, когда такие души пытаются постичь природу Его игр на основе своих мирских представлений, они, подобно сахаджиям, допускают грубые ошибки.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 4.22

мора путра, мора сакха, мора прана-пати
эи-бхаве йеи море каре шуддха-бхакти
апанаке бада мане, амаре сама-хина
сеи бхаве ха-и ами тахара адхина
Пословный перевод: 
мора — мой; путра — сын; мора — мой; сакха — друг; мора — мой; прана-пати — господин жизни; эи-бхаве — таким образом; йеи — который; море — ко Мне; каре — питает; шуддха-бхакти — чистую преданность; апанаке — себя; бада — значительным; мане — считает; амаре — Меня; сама — равным; хина — нижестоящим; сеи бхаве — таким образом; ха-и — есть; ами — Я; тахара — его; адхина — подчиненный.
Перевод: 
«Тот, кто испытывает ко Мне чистую любовь и преданность и считает Меня своим сыном, другом или возлюбленным и кто, сознавая собственную значимость, относится ко Мне как к равному или даже покровительствует Мне, обретает власть надо Мной».
Комментарий: 
В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» описываются три вида преданного служения: бхакти (обычное преданное служение), шуддха- бхакти (чистое преданное служение) и виддха-бхакти (смешанное преданное служение).

Смешанным, или нечистым, называется преданное служение, которым занимаются из материальных побуждений и в котором есть примесь кармической деятельности, умозрительного философствования или мистической йоги. Наряду с бхакти-йогой в «Бхагавад-гите» описывается карма-йога, гьяна-йога и дхьяна-йога. Йога означает «связь с Верховным Господом», и установить ее можно, развив преданность Ему. Поэтому карма-йога, гьяна-йога и дхьяна-йога — это, соответственно, кармическая деятельность, философский поиск и практика мистической йоги, нацеленные на обретение преданности Богу. Однако такое преданное служение осквернено тремя видами материальной деятельности.

Карма-йога, или благочестивая деятельность, существует для тех, кто отождествляет себя с грубым материальным телом, а гьяна-йога, или путь философских исканий, предписана людям, отождествляющим себя с умом. Но если преданный уже пребывает на духовном уровне, ему нет нужды прибегать к смешанному преданному служению. Такое служение не позволяет человеку развить любовь к Верховной Личности Бога. Поэтому преданное служение в строгом соответствии с богооткровенными писаниями превосходит виддха-бхакти, ибо свободно от материальной скверны. Оно проникнуто духом сознания Кришны и нацелено только на то, чтобы доставить удовольствие Верховной Личности Бога.

Преданных, которые спонтанно и бескорыстно служат Господу, называют рагануга-бхактами. Они питают естественную привязанность к служению Господу и следуют по стопам осознавших себя душ. Их чистая преданность (шуддха-бхакти), вызванная чистой любовью к Богу, не вмещается в рамки религиозных законов, провозглашенных в священных писаниях. Иногда в порыве любви чистый преданный действует вопреки этим законам, но такие проявления экстаза всецело духовны и не могут быть предметом подражания. Религиозные законы существуют для того, чтобы помочь обычным преданным возвыситься до уровня совершенной любви к Богу. Чистая любовь к Кришне — это совершенство чистой преданности, а чистое преданное служение — это синоним спонтанного служения.

Строгая приверженность законам религии — характерная черта обитателей Вайкунтхи, и любой, кто неукоснительно следует букве писаний, после смерти возносится на одну из планет Вайкунтхи. Но спонтанное преданное служение, проникнутое чистой любовью к Кришне, встречается только на Кришналоке.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 4.56

радха-кришна эка атма, дуи деха дхари'
анйонйе виласе раса асвадана кари'

радха-кришна — Радха и Кришна; эка — одна; атма — личность; дуи —   два; деха — тела; дхари' — приняв; анйонйе — друг в друге; виласе — наслаждаются; раса — вкусы любви; асвадана кари' — испробовав.

Радха и Кришна — единое целое, но Они предстают в двух телах. Так Они наслаждаются друг другом, вкушая расы любви.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: Трансцендентные Радха и Кришна представляют загадку для материалистов. В приведенном стихе из дневника Шрилы Сварупы Дамодары Госвами кратко описывается положение Радхи и Кришны, но проникнуть в Их тайну возможно лишь благодаря глубокому духовному прозрению. Одна личность наслаждается в двух образах. Шри Кришна — источник энергии, а Шримати Радхарани — Сама энергия, внутренняя энергия Кришны. Согласно философии веданты, между энергией и ее источником нет разницы, они едины. Их невозможно разделить, как невозможно отделить тепло от огня.

Природу Абсолюта невозможно постичь с позиций относительного бытия. Обладая относительным знанием, крайне трудно понять единство энергии и ее источника. Подобные тонкости в вопросах духовного знания раскрываются только с позиций учения о непостижимом единстве и различии, которое дал миру Господь Чайтанья.

Радхарани — это внутренняя энергия Шри Кришны, которая бесконечно приумножает Его наслаждение. Имперсоналисты не в состоянии понять эту истину без помощи преданного маха-бхагаваты. Само имя «Радха» говорит о том, что Шримати Радхарани извечно является главной героиней, от которой зависит наслаждение Шри Кришны. Поэтому Она помогает живым существам донести их служение до Шри Кришны. Соответственно, преданные Вриндавана, стремясь обрести благосклонность Шри Кришны, в первую очередь ищут милости Шримати Радхарани.

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху приходит к падшим душам железного века, чтобы открыть им высшую истину духовных отношений с Богом. Поэтому Он ведет Себя не как Бог, а как внутренняя энергия Бога, или, точнее, та ее часть, что дарует наслаждение (хладини-шакти).

Абсолютная Личность Бога, Шри Кришна, — это всемогущее олицетворение духовного бытия, знания и блаженства, выраженных во всей полноте. Внутренняя энергия Господа проявляется прежде всего как сат, бытие. Иными словами, с помощью этого ее проявления Господь неизменно увеличивает сферу бытия. Та же внутренняя энергия проявляется как всеобъемлющее знание, и в этом случае ее называют чит, или самвит. Благодаря ей Господь предстает в различных божественных образах. И наконец, когда внутренняя энергия становится для Господа источником наслаждения, ее именуют хладини, трансцендентной энергией блаженства. Так внутренняя энергия Господа проявляется в виде трех божественных энергий.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.1.19_

Кто однажды безраздельно предался Кришне и, привлеченный Его именем, обликом, качествами и деяниями, склонился к Его лотосным стопам, тот уже смыл с себя все грехи. Пусть даже этот преданный и не познал Кришну в полной мере, его следует считать безгрешным, ибо, вручив себя Кришне, он выбрал истинный путь искупления грехов. Поэтому он даже во сне не увидит Ямараджу и его подручных, держащих путы, которыми связывают грешников. (Шримад-Бхагаватам 6.1.19)

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:_ В _Бхагавад-гите_ (18.66) Кришна говорит:
«Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего».
 О том же самом говорится и здесь: _сакрин манах кришна-падаравиндайох._ Если, изучив _Бхагавад-гиту_, человек решит предаться Кришне, он сразу избавится от всех последствий своих грехов. Примечательно также, что Шукадева Госвами, употребив несколько раз слова _нарайана-парайана_ и _васудева-парайана_, наконец говорит _кришна-падаравиндайох_. Тем самым он указывает, что и Нараяна, и Васудева исходят из Кришны. Но, хотя Нараяна и Васудева неотличны от Кришны, только предавшись Кришне, мы предадимся и Нараяне, и Васудеве, и Говинде, и всем остальным экспансиям Кришны. В _Бхагавад-гите_ (7.7) Кришна говорит: _маттах паратарам нанйат_ — «Нет истины превыше Меня». У Верховного Господа много имен, Он предстает в многочисленных обликах, но высший Его облик — это облик Кришны (_кришнас ту бхагаван свайам_). Вот почему начинающим преданным Кришна советует предаться Ему и только Ему (_мам экам_). Новичку в преданном служении не понять, кто есть Нараяна, Васудева и Говинда, поэтому Кришна прямо говорит: _мам экам_. Тот же смысл заключен в словах: _кришна- падаравиндайох_. Нараяна никогда не обращается к нам Сам, как это делает Кришна-Васудева в _Бхагавад-гите_. Поэтому следовать указаниям _Бхагавад-гиты_ — значит предаться Кришне, и в этом высшее совершенство _бхакти-йоги_.

 Махараджа Парикшит спросил Шукадеву Госвами, как избежать ада. В ответ мудрец говорит, что тот, кто предался Кришне, никогда не попадет в ад (_нараку_). Преданный даже во сне не увидит Ямараджу или его посланцев, которые бросают грешников в ад. Иначе говоря, тот, кто не хочет оказаться аду (_нараке_), должен безраздельно предаться Кришне. Здесь важно отметить слово _сакрит_. Оно указывает, что тот, кто хотя бы раз искренне вручил себя Кришне, будет спасен, даже если случайно согрешит. Поэтому в _Бхагавад-Гите_ (9.30) Кришна говорит:

«Даже если тот, кто занимается преданным служением, совершает самые неблаговидные поступки, его все равно следует считать праведником, ибо он стоит на верном пути». Ничто не грозит тому, кто ни на миг не забывает о Кришне, даже если такой человек случайно впадает в грех.

Кришна говорит об этом и во второй главе _Бхагавад-гиты_ (2.40):

«Тот, кто идет по этому пути, не знает потерь. Даже небольшое продвижение по нему защитит человека от величайшей опасности».
http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...=88&Itemid=432

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита Мадхья лила 11.10_ 


Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: «Хотя царь действительно великий преданный, к нему все же следует относиться как к ядовитой змее. Аналогичным образом, прикосновение даже к деревянной фигурке женщины способно привести мужчину в возбуждение».

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

Шри Чанакья Пандит говорит в своих нравоучениях: тйаджа дурджана-самсаргам бхаджа садху-самагамам
 Это означает, что необходимо оставить общество материалистичных людей и искать общества людей, постигших природу духа. Какими бы достоинствами ни обладал материалист, он мало чем отличается от ядовитой змеи. Все знают, что змея ядовита и опасна, и даже если ее капюшон украшают драгоценные камни, она не становится от этого менее ядовитой или опасной. Так и материалист, каким бы хорошим человеком он ни был, не лучше ядовитой змеи, украшенной драгоценными камнями. Вот почему с подобными людьми следует быть осторожным, как при встрече со змеей, украшенной драгоценными камнями.

Даже деревянная или каменная статуя женщины становится привлекательной, когда на нее надеты украшения. Одно прикосновение к такой статуе может вызвать возбуждение. Поэтому никогда не следует доверять своему уму — он настолько ненадежен, что может в любой момент сдаться врагам. Ум постоянно сопровождают шесть врагов: кама, кродха, мада, моха, матсарья и бхая, — вожделение, гнев, опьянение, иллюзия, зависть и страх. Даже если ум погружен в духовное сознание, с ним все равно следует быть очень осторожным, как со змеей. Никто не должен думать, что полностью обуздал свой ум и потому может делать все что угодно. Тот, кого интересует духовная жизнь, обязан постоянно занимать свой ум служением Господу. Только так можно победить находящихся в уме врагов. Если ежесекундно не погружать ум в сознание Кришны, существует вероятность того, что он уступит своим врагам. Так мы падаем жертвой собственного ума.

Повторение мантры Харе Кришна позволяет уму быть постоянно сосредоточенным на лотосных стопах Кришны, и это лишает врагов ума возможности нанести удар. Следуя примеру Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, описанному в этих стихах, нужно быть с умом очень осторожным и не потворствовать его прихотям ни при каких обстоятельствах. Единожды дав волю уму, мы можем погубить всю свою жизнь, даже если находимся на высоком духовном уровне. В наибольшее возбуждение ум приходит от общения с материалистичными мужчинами и женщинами. Вот почему Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху на Своем собственном примере учит всех избегать общества женщин и материалистов

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.9.27.

Затем он поочередно описал благотворительность, практическую деятельность царя и деятельность, ведущую к спасению. Далее он сначала кратко, а затем подробно описал обязанности женщин и преданных._

_Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады:

_ Одна из главных функций домохозяина - делать пожертвования, и он должен быть готов отдавать на это по крайней мере половину заработанных усердным трудом денег. _Брахмачари,_ ученик, должен совершать жертвоприношения, домохозяин - подавать милостыню, а человек, удалившийся от дел или ведущий жизнь в отречении, - налагать на себя епитимьи и совершать аскезы. Таковы основные функции всех _ашрамов_ - укладов жизни на пути самоосознания. В _ашраме брахмачари_ человек получает необходимую подготовку, помогающую ему понять, что мир принадлежит Верховному Господу, Личности Бога, и, следовательно, никто не может притязать на обладание чем бы то ни было в этом мире. Значит, домохозяин, ведущий семейную жизнь, которая дает ему нечто вроде официального разрешения на сексуальные удовольствия, должен жертвовать на служение Господу. Энергия каждого генерируется источником энергии Господа и заимствуется оттуда, поэтому результаты деятельности такой энергии необходимо отдавать Господу в форме трансцендентного любовного служения Ему. Реки из облаков получают морскую воду и вновь несут ее в море. Так и нашу энергию мы берем взаймы из высшего источника - энергии Господа и должны вернуть ее Ему. В этом - совершенство приложения нашей энергии. Поэтому Господь говорит в _Бхагавад-гите_ (9.27), что то, что мы делаем, приносим в жертву, едим и отдаем, аскезы, которые мы совершаем, - все это должно предлагаться Ему (Господу). Так следует использовать нашу взятую взаймы энергию. Если наша энергия используется таким образом, она очищается от загрязнения материальной скверной, и мы становимся достойными вернуться к нашей изначальной естественной жизни в служении Господу.

_Раджа-дхарма_ - великая наука, в отличие от современной дипломатии, направленной на достижение политического превосходства. Царей специально учили быть щедрыми и великодушными, а не становиться просто сборщиками податей. Их учили совершать различные жертвоприношения на благо своих подданных. Высший долг царя - вести _праджей_ к спасению. Отец, духовный учитель и царь не должны забывать о том, что они обязаны вывести своих подопечных на путь, ведущий к конечному освобождению от рождения, старости, болезней и смерти. Если они правильно исполняют эти главные обязанности, нет необходимости в правительстве «из народа и для народа». В наше время люди, как правило, занимают правительственные посты, манипулируя голосами избирателей, но они не знают, в чем состоят главные обязанности царя. Более того, это доступно не каждому. Такие не подготовленные должным образом правители, желая осчастливить своих подданных, сеют повсюду опустошение и хаос. С другой стороны, такие не прошедшие должного обучения правители постепенно превращаются в воров и разбойников и повышают налоги, чтобы финансировать раздутый административный аппарат, который ни на что не годен. В действительности цари должны следовать указаниям квалифицированных брахманов, которые знают, как править в соответствии с такими писаниями, как «Ману-самхита» и «Дхарма-шастры» Парашары. Идеальный царь должен быть примером для всех людей, и если он благочестив, религиозен, храбр и великодушен, подданные, как правило, подражают ему. Такой царь - не ленивый чувственный человек, живущий за счет своих подданных. Он всегда готов уничтожить воров и бандитов. Благочестивые цари не щадили воров и бандитов под предлогом бессмысленной _ахимсы_ (ненасилия). Воров и бандитов примерно наказывали, чтобы впредь никто не смел организованно нарушать общественный порядок. Таких воров и бандитов никогда не допускали к управлению, как это делается теперь.

Налоговое обложение было простым. При этом не применялась сила и не допускался произвол. Царь имел право на четвертую часть того, что производил подданный, и мог потребовать четверть законной собственности каждого. Люди охотно отдавали свою долю, потому что, благодаря благочестивому царю и религиозной гармонии, природных богатств: злаков, фруктов, цветов, шелка, хлопка, молока, драгоценных камней, полезных ископаемых и т.д. - было вдоволь. Таким образом, и в материальном отношении все были счастливы. Сельское хозяйство и животноводство процветали, и потому у жителей было достаточно зерна, фруктов и молока и не было искусственных потребностей в парфюмерии и косметике, кино и барах.

В обязанности царя входило следить за тем, чтобы избыточная энергия человека использовалась по назначению. Человеческая энергия предназначена не для удовлетворения животных потребностей, а для самоосознания. Правительство создавалось именно с этой целью. Поэтому царь должен был тщательно выбирать кабинет министров и делать это не путем голосования. Министров, военачальников и даже обыкновенных солдат выбирали по их личным качествам, и царь должен был сам внимательно проверить их, прежде чем доверить им какой-то пост. Особое внимание царь обращал на то, чтобы _тапасви,_ люди, жертвующие всем ради распространения духовного знания, пользовались всеобщим уважением. Царь прекрасно знал, что Верховный Господь не прощает ни малейшего оскорбления в адрес Своих беспримесных преданных. Такие _тапасви_ пользовались уважением и доверием даже у воров и бандитов, которые всегда повиновались их указаниям. Царь оказывал особое покровительство неграмотным, беспомощным и вдовам. Чтобы предотвратить нападение врагов, заранее принимались необходимые меры обороны. Налогообложение было легким, и деньги не разбазаривались, а использовались для укрепления резервных фондов. Воинов призывали со всех концов мира, и они проходили необходимую подготовку.

 Чтобы достичь освобождения, человеку нужно избавиться от следующих качеств: вожделения, гнева, недозволенных желаний, алчности и иллюзии.
 Чтобы избавиться от гнева, необходимо научиться прощать.
 Чтобы избавиться от недозволенных желаний, не следует строить планов.
 С помощью духовной культуры можно одолеть сон.
 Желания и жадность можно победить только терпимостью.
 Правильно питаясь, можно избежать беспокойств, причиняемых различными болезнями.
 Овладев собой, можно избавиться от неоправданных надежд, а деньги можно сберечь, избегая нежелательного общения.
 Практикуя йогу, можно избавиться от голода, а мирскую суетность можно победить, развивая знание о бренности жизни.
 Головокружение можно преодолеть, если подняться, а ложные аргументы можно опровергнуть, установив истину. 
 От болтливости можно избавиться серьезностью и молчанием, а храбростью можно победить страх.
 Совершенное знание можно обрести благодаря самосовершенствованию.
 Чтобы действительно встать на путь освобождения, человек должен избавиться от вожделения, жадности, гнева, сонливости и т.д.

Что касается женщин, то они считаются силой, вдохновляющей мужчин. В этом смысле женщины могущественнее мужчин. Могучий Юлий Цезарь находился под властью Клеопатры. Таких могущественных женщин сдерживает стыдливость. Поэтому женщины должны быть стыдливыми. Как только этот регулирующий клапан ослабевает, незаконными половыми связями женщины могут нанести огромный ущерб обществу. Такие связи приводят к рождению нежелательных детей, называемых _варна-санкара,_ которые приносят в мир множество неприятностей.

Последнее, чему учил Бхишмадева, это как удовлетворить Господа. Мы все - вечные слуги Господа, но, забывая об этой существенной части нашей природы, мы становимся обусловленными материальной жизнью. Самый простой (особенно для домохозяев) способ удовлетворить Господа - установить дома Божество, изображение Господа. Концентрируя свое внимание на Божестве, человек может прогрессировать, продолжая заниматься своей обычной деятельностью. 
 Поклоняться Божеству дома, служить преданному, слушать _Шримад-Бхагаватам,_ жить в святом месте и воспевать святое имя Господа - все это не требует больших затрат и способно удовлетворить Господа. Так дед (Бхишмадева) объяснял это своим внукам.
http://omstudio.org/books/sb1.1/page/9/gl9-27.html

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сколько денег нам предопределено судьбой, столько мы и получим. Сколько счастья или страданий нам суждено испытать, столько мы и получим. Мы не стремимся к страданиям, но они приходят, приходят против нашей воли. Точно так же, даже если вы не будете прилагать к тому усилий, к вам придет и то небольшое счастье, которое предопределено судьбой.

Поэтому священные писания советуют: «Не теряй понапрасну драгоценного времени, беспокоясь о так называемых счастье и страданиях; лучше посвяти свое время тому, чтобы понять, какова цель жизни, почему в мире столько проблем и почему нам приходится бороться за существование. В этом заключается твоя задача».

Шрила Прабхупада "В поисках просветления"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Шри Кришна-катхамрита-бинду Выпуск 23, страница 2.
ЗАПИСЫВАЙТЕ ТО, ЧТО ВЫ ПОНЯЛИ

Его Божественная Милость А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада:

"Каждый из вас должен писать о том, что осознал. Для чего предназначен журнал «Обратно к Богу»? Чтобы вы рассказывали о своем понимании – о том, каково ваше понимание Кришны. Это необходимо делать. Мы не должны занимать пассивную позицию. Мы должны всегда быть активны.
Когда у вас появляется время, пишите. Неважно –две строчки, четыре строчки, но вы должны записывать то, что вы поняли.
Шраванам-киртанам означает писать или возносить молитвы, прославляя Господа. Это – одна из обязанностей вайшнава. 
Вы слушаете, но должны также и писать. Эти записи представляют собой
смаранам, памятование о том, что вы услышали от своего духовного учителя или узнали из писаний. Шравана киртанам вишнох (Бхг., 7.5.23):
пишите о Вишну, а не о ком-то другом. Не пишите бессмыслицу для
глупых людей. Это – просто напрасная трата времени. Пишите о Вишну,
Кришне. Таков путь развития сознания Кришны. Слушайте, пишите,
памятуйте и пытайтесь понять. Не будьте тупоголовыми. Не став в высшей
степени разумным, невозможно обрести полное сознание Кришны, ибо
оно предназначено для самых разумных людей. Вы разовьете разум, если
попытаетесь понять Кришну. У нас так много книг! Постоянно пытайтесь
понять Кришну, и вы обретете освобождение.

Лекция по «Брахма-самхите», Лос-Анджелес, 14 августа 1972

----------


## Aniruddha das

Даже следуя механически, преданный достигнет уровня спонтанного энтузиазма, если будет углублять свое понимание, слушая лекции. Достичь уровня спонтанного любовного преданного служения совсем не просто. Однако если преданный будет просто строго следовать правилам и предписаниям, таким как ранний подъем, повторение 16-ти кругов, повторение гаятри, соблюдение чистоты - его энтузиазм будет расти, и если это будет сопровождаться терпением и решимостью, наступет день, когда он достигнет уровня спонтанной преданности; тогда его жизнь станет совершенной.
Шрила Прабхупада
Из письма Карандхаре, 22 декабря 1972, Бомбей

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

*_фрагмент лекции по Бхагавад-Гите 2.13-17
(25 ноября 1968 года, Лос-Анджелес)_

Шрила Прабхупада: Если человек на самом деле выполняет преданное служение, он должен быть счастлив. Если он не чувствует счастья, это означает, что он делает всё это не правильно. Итак, прежде всего это. Скорее всего, он делает что-то, называя это преданным служением. Но это не преданное служение. Если он действительно выполняет преданное служение – он чувствует счастье.

Как например, если вы по-настоящему едите, вы должны чувствовать приходящую к вам силу, и удовлетворение вашего голода. Вы не можете сказать: Я ем, но мой голод не удовлетворяется. Это невозможно. Это невозможно. Это означает что вы не едите по-настоящему. Или вы едите, но всю пищу съедают глисты в вашем кишечнике. Иногда случается. Если у вас в кишечнике очень много глистов, вы можете есть очень много. Но вы не будете получать силу, потому что всю пищу будут съедать эти черви. Поэтому нужно вылечить эту болезнь, то есть уничтожить этих глистов. В противном случае они будут съедать всё. Вы будете чувствовать голод, но вы не будете получать никакой силы. Эта болезнь называется глисты.

Итак, если я на самом деле выполняю преданное служение, и не ощущаю никакого счастья, это означает, что здесь какая-то игра майи.

Другой причины нет. Человек должен чувствовать себя счастливым. Если он не чувствует себя счастливым, тогда он должен пересмотреть то, как он выполняет процесс преданного служения. Не поменять преданное служение на что-то другое. Но пересмотреть то, как он выполняет этот процесс…
Что это? (голос из зала)
Такого не может быть. Если вы действительно выполняете преданное служение, вы должны чувствовать себя счастливым. Если вы не чувствуете себя счастливым, это означает, что вы не выполняете преданное служение. Значит, вы делаете что-то неправильно.

Нандарани: Когда женщины-грихастхи воспитывают своих детей в сознании Кришны, может показаться, что это косвенное служение Кришне. Должны ли они пытаться служить Кришне более непосредственно, например готовить в храме, или что-то подобное? Или воспитывать детей и заниматься делами по дому это достаточное служение? Достаточное ли это служение?

Шрила Прабхупада: Суть в том, что мы должны быть в сознании Кришны. Это подобно электричеству. Мы подсоединяем один шнур вот сюда, другой шнур вот сюда. Если это подсоединение правильно, если это действительно произошло, тогда идёт электричество.

Точно также, если мы правильно подсоединены к сознанию Кришны – нет смысла говорить о прямом или косвенном. Потому что в Абсолютном мире нет разницы. Если мы действительно подсоединены к этой связи, - это называется ученической преемственностью.

Это прямая связь. Эта связь передаётся от одного к другому. Если мы подсоединяемся вот здесь к духовному учителю, который подсоединён таким же образом, тогда начинает идти электричество.

Поэтому нет смысла говорить – прямая это связь или косвенная. Либо она есть, либо её нет.

эвам парампара-праптам
имаа раджаршайо видух 
/БГ 4.2/

Вы просто должны наблюдать за тем, есть эта связь, или она прервана. Если это прочная, крепкая связь, тогда электричество идёт без всяких перебоев.

В нашем обусловленном состоянии у нас будет так много сомнений, так много заблуждений, проблем. Но, как я уже приводил вам этот пример, не слишком торопитесь получить результат немедленно. Вы просто должны следовать. Мы должны следовать.

тат-тат-карма-правартанат
/Нектар наставлений, текст 3/

Такой совет даёт Рупа Госвами. Мы должны особенно заботиться, чтобы следовать 6-ти принципам. И 6 вещей мы должны избегать, для того, чтобы достичь совершенства в сознании Кришны.

Итак, утсахан, дхаиирйат, нишчайад

Первый принцип: Человек должен быть очень вдохновлён. Иметь большой энтузиазм. Он должен верить в то, что Кришна сказал:

на ме бхактах пранашйати 
/БГ 9.31/

Мой преданный никогда не погибнет. Поэтому преданный думает: Я должен стать искренним преданным Кришны. Я должен искренне пытаться стать преданным. И это называется энтузиазм.

Затем, дхаиирйат. Я стал преданным Кришны, но всё же я не чувствую. Почему? Поэтому вы должны также набраться терпения, стать терпеливыми. Должен быть энтузиазм, но также вы должны быть и терпеливыми.

И затем нишчайад. Нишчайад означает, что вы должны быть уверены. Вы должны понимать: Кришна сказал, что его преданный никогда не погибнет. Поэтому несомненно я не погибну. Даже если я не чувствую счастья сейчас. Поэтому я буду просто выполнять свои обязанности. Но вы должны выполнять свои обязанности так, как это предписывается.

сато врттех. Не должно быть никакого двуличия во взаимоотношениях с другими. сато врттех означает, что вы должны быть честными и прямыми в отношениях с другими. сато врттех.

И садху санга. Вы должны находиться в обществе преданных.

Итак, человек должен быть вдохновлён, терпелив, убеждён, он должен выполнять обязанности, он должен общаться с преданными, и он должен быть очень честен в отношениях с другими. Шесть принципов. Если эти 6 принципов соблюдаются, -несомненно, будет успех.

Точно также есть 6 вещей, которых следует избегать. Что это такое?

атйахарах прайасаш ча
праджалпо нийамаграхах
/Нектар наставлений, текст 2/

джана-сангаш ча лаулйам ча
шадбхир бхактир винашйати

атйахара. Слишком много есть. Или накапливать слишком много денег. Или слишком большой счёт в банке. Также накапливать больше вещей, чем необходимо. Атйахара. Как правило, запрещается есть слишком много. Мы должны есть лишь столько, сколько необходимо для поддержания души и тела. Чтобы исполнять свои обязанности в сознании Кришны.

атйахарах прайасаш ча. прайасаш ча означает начинать какую-то рискованную деятельность, на которую требуется слишком много усилий. Мы должны избегать этого.

И затем, праджалпо. Бессмысленные разговоры. Которые не имеют никакого отношения к сознанию Кришны.

атйахарах прайасаш ча
праджалпо нийамаграхах

Затем, когда мы пытаемся следовать правилам, но на самом деле мы не очень внимательны и аккуратны и исполнении своей деятельности. Итак, нийамаграхах. Нийамаграхах означает не принимать никаких правил и предписаний. И другое значение – принимать правила и предписания без понимания их смысла.

Затем лаулйам. Жадность.

И джана-сангаш ча. Общение с непреданными. Всё это препятствует исполнению преданного служения, а то, что я сказал вначале – терпение, энтузиазм, убеждённость, вот эти 6 вещей благоприятны:  http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20B...5_11_1968.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады 20.05.1966, Нью-Йорк:

Если цель вашей жизни - жертвоприношение, или ягья, то вы никогда не будете несчастны. Вы никогда не окажетесь в нужде.
Лишаясь предметов первой необходимости, мы становимся несчастными... Но вы все будете удивлены. У меня был практический опыт. В 1942 г. в Бенгалии в результате манипуляций правительства возник искусственный голод. Такое в Индии было впервые. В моем детстве первосортный рис продавался по цене 3.8 рупии за 82 фунтов (37 кг). Можете себе представить? Это меньше чем один доллар. Обменный курс - 5 рупий за один доллар. Т.е. 37 кг наилучшего риса стоили 75 центов. Я лично могу засвидетельствовать. Когда я был маленьким, была такая цена. Можете себе представить? Но в 1940 г. цена риса резко поднялась до 10 долларов. Теперь представьте себе, что цена какого-то продукта поднялась с 75 центов до 10 долларов - как это тяжело было пережить народу, обычным людям. Очень многие оказались в беде, много людей умерло из-за недостатка пищи, болезней и голода. Но вы будете удивлены... В 1942 я расспрашивал тех, кто находился в нашей традиции, т.е. тех, кто занимался преданным служением. Мне и самому приходилось покупать [рис] в то время. У меня была семья: я сам, жена, пять детей, слуга и др. - около десяти человек. Я тоже покупал рис. И каким-то образом я справлялся. Но очень много людей умерло. Однако вы будете удивлены: те, кто тем или иным образом были связаны с преданным служением, - я лично расспрашивал их, и я с радостью узнавал, что они не испытывали трудностей даже в разгар голода. Я расспрашивал даже тех, кто жил в деревнях: "Были у вас какие-нибудь сложности?" Они отвечали: "Нет, никаких сложностей. Мы как-то справляемся". Так что это практический принцип. Каждый, кто занят преданным служением, чья жизнь посвящена служению Всевышнему, может на практике убедиться, что в его жизни не будет нужды, не будет несчастий. Это факт. Это факт.
<конец цитаты>
PS После прочтения этой цитаты может прийти естественная мысль: О каком жертвоприношении говорит Прабхупада? Конечно, о санкиртана-ягье. 
Шрила Прабхупада действительно в конце лекции доходит и до санкиртана-ягьи. Но перед этим он недвусмысленно предупреждает:
"Однако имейте в виду, что работу не надо бросать. Та деятельность, которой вы заняты, не должна прекращаться. Мы уже обсуждали предыдущий стих: ниятам куру карма твам. Работа, которая вам поручена, или работа, которой вы в настоящее время занимаетесь, не должна прекращаться. Работайте, как работали. Но плоды своего труда жертвуйте для Верховного Бога".
Далее Прабхупада приводит пример Рупы и Санатаны Госвами, которые пожертвовали 50% своего состояния на служение Богу, а 25% отдали семье. Прабхупада продолжает:
"Такова была система. Мы можем видеть на примере великих мудрецов и ачарьев, что все заработанное нами - ят кароши ят джухоши. Плоды вашей работы надо предлагать Всевышнему. Но если нет возможности предложить Всевышнему все полностью, по крайней мере надо предложить на Божье дело 50% своего дохода. Конечно, родственники тоже ожидают от отца, от главы семьи, некоторого подарка. Но согласно правилу, установленному ачарьями, этот подарок составляет 25%, а не то что все мои деньги я оставляю семье, а к Богу прихожу с пустыми руками. Если Бог спросит вас: "Вот ты пришел ко Мне, но что ты Мне пожертвовал?" - "Нет, Господин, я пожертвовал все своей семье". Это нехорошо. Это не ягья. Ягья значит... Например, если вы не можете выделить деньги на какое-то отдельное служение Богу, тогда вы просто сами занимайтесь служением Богу и тратьте свои деньги на это служение Богу. Можете не давать деньги другим, на сами тогда тратьте на Божье дело. Так вы обретете совершенство".https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story...&id=1527693930

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

"Относительно твоего вопроса: "Что значит слово "Рама" в "Харе Рама"? Имеется в виду Баларама или Господь Рамачандра?"
 Можно толковать и так, и так, потому что между Рамачандрой и Баларамой нет разницы. Обычно подразумевается Кришна, потому что "Рама" означает "наслаждающийся". Итак, и Рамачандра, и Баларама, и Кришна — все они являются Вишну-таттвами и постоянно наслаждаются. Шакти-таттва или джива-таттва всегда являются объектом наслаждения. Наше положение всегда подчиненное. Если мы занимаем это положение и должным образом используем свою маленькую независимость, мы наслаждаемся вечным счастьем. Но если мы хотим добиться счастья искусственно и пытаемся подражать Верховному Наслаждающемуся, это заблуждение. Материальная жизнь представляет собой попытку подражать наслаждающемуся, а духовная жизнь — это пребывание в своем вечном положении объекта наслаждения. Молитва такова: "О мой Господь, о духовная энергия Господа, милостиво позвольте мне продолжать свое преданное служение Вам".
  Относительно второго твоего вопроса: Кришна в Своей четырехрукой форме Вишну пребывает в наших сердцах, но Он не отличен от двурукого Кришны".

_Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Арундхати, 09.09.1969_

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

фрагмент комментария: " Имперсоналист считает, что Господь, или Абсолют, не может принимать пищу, так как Он лишен качеств личности.
  По этой причине имперсоналист отказывается от вкусных блюд. Но преданный знает, что Кришна — верховный наслаждающийся и что Он ест все предложенное Ему с любовью и преданностью. Поэтому, поднеся Господу вкусные блюда, преданный принимает остатки этой пищи, которые называются прасадом. Так можно одухотворить все материальное и при этом не опасаться падения. Преданный, обладающий сознанием Кришны, принимает прасад, а непреданный, стремящийся к самоотречению, отвергает эту пищу как нечто материальное. 
 Искусственно отрекаясь от всего, имперсоналист лишает себя возможности наслаждаться жизнью, поэтому малейшее возбуждение ума может вновь бросить его в пучину материальной жизни. В шастрах сказано, что такая душа, даже обретя освобождение от оков материи, снова падает в материальный мир из-за того, что пренебрегает преданным служением Господу" 
_Бхагавад Гита как она есть 2,63_ http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/2/63

----------


## Варган

На  Ванипедии появилось 368 переведённых на русский язык отрывков из бесед и лекций Шрилы Прабхупады и таких же видеоклипов с русскими субтитрами  
http://vanipedia.org/wiki/Category:1...es_with_Videos

----------


## Aniruddha das

Итак, половая жизнь не запрещена в этом движении, но запрещено лицемерие . Если вы станете лицемером, то... Это учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чхота Харидас, он был брахмачари и он посмотрел на молодую женщину. Тогда Он понял, "Он лицемер. Отвергнуть его." А Шивананда Сена, он был грихастха. Грихастха должен иметь детей. Что в этом плохого? Он сказал: "Да, дайте остатки Моей пищи". Это движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху.
Таким образом, наша просьба - не становитесь лицемерами. Есть четыре ашрама: брахмачари, грихастха, ванапрастха, санньяса. Примите тот ашрам, который подходит вам. Но искренне. Не будьте лицемерами. Если вы думаете, что вы хотите секса, ладно, тогда женитесь и живите как порядочные люди. Не будьте лицемерами. Это движение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Ему не нравилось лицемерие. Никому оно не нравится. Но для человека, который серьезно занимается служением в движении сознания Кришны,для него не очень хороши половая жизнь и материальные богатства. Это мнение Чайтаньи Махапрабху. (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по SB 6.1.23 23 мая 1976, Гонолулу)

----------


## Варган

*Комнатная беседа. 2 мая 1976 г. Фиджи*

*Гуру-крипа*: Что если иногда ученик идёт проповедовать, но он не проповедует в точности в том же умонастроении, что его духовный учитель?

*Прабхупада*: Тогда он не должен проповедовать. 
Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: _джанма сАртхака кари' кара пара-упакАра_ [ЧЧ Ади 9.41] — «_Идите делать добро другим. Прежде всего, сделайте добро для самих себя_».
Прежде всего, станьте настоящим проповедником.
Затем идите проповедовать.
Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда не посылал неофита проповедовать. Проповедь — это не занятие для неофитов. Неофит должен привязаться к поклонению Божеству в храме. 
И те, кто понял философию,
применил философию в своей жизни, должны идти проповедовать.
А иначе он будет проповедовать неправильно, как…
Как там его? Чаран дас Бабаджи. 
И это потом прекратится. Он хотел проповедовать, но не знал, как проповедовать, и поэтому, когда он ушёл из жизни, всё закончилось.
Поэтому Чайтанья Махапрабху не говорил:
«Оставайся негодяем и иди проповедовать». Нет. 
_Джанма сАртхака кари'_
«Ваша первая задача — сделать свою жизнь совершенной.
Затем идите проповедовать.
“Совершенной” означает, что вы научились, как повиноваться  Моим приказам». 

Это совершенство. АмАра АгйАйа. Итак, если вы действительно, совершенным образом выполняете приказы Чайтаньи Махапрабху, тогда вы [идёте и] проповедуете.

Иначе вы проповедуете неправильно, поведёте по неправильному пути. Не делайте так.
_АндхА йатхАндхаир…_ В этом заключается вся суть.

Если вы остаётесь слепым, не пытайтесь вести других слепых людей. Это введение в заблуждение. 
Прежде всего откройте свои глаза. 
Никто не должен делать ничего по прихоти. 
Если вы действуете по прихоти и собственной выдумке, будет провал. 
Это не будет действенно.

*Room Conversation                      May 2, 1976, Fiji*

*Guru-kRpA*: What if sometimes a disciple, he may go to preach, but he's not preaching in the exact same spirit of his spiritual master?

*PrabhupAda*: Therefore he is not to be preached.
Caitanya MahAprabhu says, janma sArthaka kari' kara para-upakAra: "Go to do good to others. First of all you do good to yourself."
First of all you become really preacher. 
Then go to preach. 
Caitanya MahAprabhu never sent neophyte to go to preach. For neophyte the preaching is not their business. For neophyte, one should stick to the worship of Deity in the temple. 
And those who have understood the philosophy,
applied the philosophy in his life, he should go for preaching.
Otherwise he'll preach wrongly,
like.... What is that? Charan das Babaji. 
And it will stop. He wanted to preach, but he did not know how to preach, and therefore, after his life, it is finished.

So Caitanya MahAprabhu does not say like that, that 
"You remain a rascal and go to preach." No. Janma s?rthaka kari.  

"Your first business is that you make your life perfect. 
Then go to preach. 
Perfect means you learn how to obey My orders."

That is perfection. AmAra AjNAya. So if you are actually, 
perfectly carrying out the orders of Caitanya MahAprabhu, then you are preaching. 
Otherwise you will do wrongly, mislead. Don't do that.
AndhA yathAndhair… Everything is there. 
If you remain blind, don't try to lead other blind men. That is misleading.
First of all open your eyes.
Nobody can do anything whimsically.
If you do whimsically, concoctedly, it will be failure.
It will not be effective.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Прежде всего, станьте настоящим проповедником.
> Затем идите проповедовать.
> Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда не посылал неофита проповедовать. Проповедь — это не занятие для неофитов


Отличная цитата, спасибо! Это касается проповеди.
Но книги Прабхупады может распространять любой неофит.

"В отношении санкиртаны и распространения книг, распространение книг - это тоже воспевание. Любой, кто читает книги тоже воспевает и слушает. Зачем делать различия между воспеванием и распространением книг? Я эти книги начитывал в записи, они затранскрибированы. Это начитанные киртаны. Поэтому распространение книг - это тоже воспевание. Это необычные книги. Это записанное воспевание. Любой, кто читает, слушает. Распространением книг нельзя принебрегать"

(ПИСЬМО Мукунде, 6 октября 1973) 73-10 
Да, можешь продолжать распространять книги, как ты это делал до сих пор, вреда в этом нет. Я думал, что наши люди становятся похожими на хиппи, но сейчас, прочитав твое Письмо, я понял, что это не так. Так что я не возражаю. Наше главное занятие — распространять книги, и отчеты, которые я получаю со всего мира, очень вдохновляют меня. Что касается девушек-распространительниц, которые покинули нью-йоркский и бостонский храмы и переехали в Новый Вриндаван, они должны немедленно вернуться и приняться за свое прежнее служение. В Движении Чайтаньи Махапрабху каждый является проповедником: мужчина это или женщина — неважно. Не понимаю, почему Киртанананда Свами велит нашим девушкам-преданным не выходить на санкиртану, на распространение книг. Все должны выходить. (ПИСЬМО Карандхаре, 6 октября 1973)


(ПИСЬМО Нандалалу, 9 июня 1974) 74-06
 Итак, книги продаются, и мы расширяемся. Распространение книг — это брихад-мриданга. Это более великая проповедь...

----------


## Варган

> Отличная цитата, спасибо! Это касается проповеди.
> Но книги Прабхупады может распространять любой неофит.
> 
> "В отношении санкиртаны и распространения книг, распространение книг - это тоже воспевание. Любой, кто читает книги тоже воспевает и слушает. Зачем делать различия между воспеванием и распространением книг? Я эти книги начитывал в записи, они затранскрибированы. Это начитанные киртаны. Поэтому распространение книг - это тоже воспевание. Это необычные книги. Это записанное воспевание. Любой, кто читает, слушает. Распространением книг нельзя принебрегать"


Здорово. Джай Шрила Прабхупада!

----------


## Варган

> Мне вот тоже интересна эта тема, как бы Прабхупада отнесся к тому факту, что преданные скупают недойных коров. Может, кому попадалась  история, где ученики  спрашивали  Прабхупаду о  недойных коровах? Давно слышала, ищу, но не могу найти пока...





> По мере нашего путешествия по ровному шосе Рупануга прабху поделился наблюдением:
>  "Я видел, что эти коровы, которых выращивают только для еды, отличаются от молочных коров. Молочные коровы намного чище. Мясные коровы - очень грязные животные. У них нет чистых привычек. Они подобны свиньям." 
> "Всё же их тоже нужно защищать", сказал Пушта Кришна. "Их нужно занимать во вспахивании земли." 
> К некоторому нашему удивлению Шрила Прабхупада возразил ему: "Нет, если они не коровы, тогда нет необходимости в защите. Если она даёт молоко - это корова".
> 
> As we plied along the smooth highway Rupanuga prabhu observed, "I've seen that these cattle that are raised for eating, they are not like dairy cows. Dairy cows are much cleaner. Beef cattle are very dirty animals. They have no clean habits. They are almost like pigs."
> "Still, they should be protected, though," Pusta Krsna said. "They should be used for plowing."
> A little surprisingly Srila Prabhupada contradicted him. "No, if they are not cows, there is no need of protection. When it gives milk, that is cow."
> 
> _Трансцендентный Дневник_  том 3, июнь 1976-авг. 1976


Харе Кришна, матаджи Кастурика!
Случайно попался отрывок беседы на эту тему.

*Пресс-конференция. 16 декабря 1976 г., Хайдарабад*

*Гость (8):* Вы также будете говорить о защите коров.

*Прабхупада*: О да. О да. Что же говорил Кришна? Кришна говорит: _криши-го-ракшйа-вАНиджйаМ ваищйа-карма свабхАва-джам_. Он поручает вам. Это наш долг. Я сказал этим юношам: «Коровы, дают ли они молоко или не молоко, не важно. Им следует давать защиту».

*Гость (8):* Им следует давать?

*Прабхупада*: Давать защиту. Если Кришна говорит: _го-ракшйа_…
Он не говорит: давайте защиту только дойным коровам.

*Гость (8):* Когда они умирают, как вы предлагаете использовать их тело?

*Прабхупада:* Тогда те, кто ест коров, могут съесть его. Так же, как в нашей стране _чАмАры_, они забирают тело коровы, берут кожу для выделки кожи для обуви и едят мясо, используют кости. Поэтому мы просим, употребляющих в пищу плоть животных: «Подождите естественной смерти. Почему вы убиваете?»

*Гость (9):* Поэтому вы на самом деле поддерживаете запрет скотобоен на правительственном уровне.

*Прабхупада:* Конечно.

*Гость (9):* После смерти коровы, если мясо берётся, то она…

*Прабхупада*: Да.

*Гость (9):* У вас нет возражений.

*Прабхупада*: Нет. Стервятники, они живут на мясе коров, какое же против этого возражение? Мы не возражаем… Мы говорим: «Не убивайте».

*Гость (9):* После естественной смерти, не убийства. 

*Прабхупада*: Да. Да. Если они… Сейчас [после естественной смерти] вы можете делать, что вам нравится. Наша философия…


*Press Conference                         December 16, 1976, Hyderabad*

*Guest (8):* You'll be talking about the cow protection also.
*PrabhupAda:* Oh, yes. Oh, yes. Whatever KRSNa has said. KRSNa says, kRSi-go-rakSya-vANijyaM vaiZya-karma svabhAva-jam. He is giving you. That is our duty. I told these boys, "The cows, whether they give milk or not milk, it doesn't matter. They should be given protection."
*Guest (8):* They should be given?
*PrabhupAda:* Given protection. If KRSNa says, go-rakSya... 
He doesn't say only give protection to the milk cow.
*Guest (8):* Once they expire, how do you propose to expose of the body?
*PrabhupAda:* Then they can eat, those who are eating cows. Just like in our country the c?m?ras, they take away and take the skin for preparing shoes and eat the flesh and use the bone. So we request those who are flesh eaters, that "Wait up to the natural death. Why you are killing?"
*Guest (9):* So you support actually government ban of slaughter.
*PrabhupAda:* Certainly.
*Guest (9):* After the cow is dead, if the flesh is taken, it is...
*PrabhupAda:* Yes.
*Guest (9):* You have no objection.
*PrabhupAda:* No. The vultures, they live on the cow's flesh, so what objection we have got? We don't... We say, "Don't kill."
*Guest (9):* After the natural death, not slaughter.
*PrabhupAda:* Yes. Yes. If they are... Now you can do whatever you like. Our philosophy...

- Вероятно, в "Трансцендентном дневнике"  Шрила Прабхупада говорил о том, что не нужно защищать и разводить "мясные" _породы_ коров. А если корова была дойной, давала много молока, но в старости перестала, то она всё равно считается коровой.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, поскольку мы не убиваем свою старую мать, тот же принцип.
В этой беседе Шрила Прабхупада это тоже объясняет:

" Прабхупада: Но возьмем, к примеру, корову: мы пьем ее молоко, следовательно, она наша мать. Вы согласны?

Кардинал: Да, конечно.

Прабхупада: Итак, если корова ваша мать, чем можно оправдать ее убийство? Вы берете у нее молоко, а когда она стареет и не может больше давать молока, вы перерезаете ей глотку. Гуманно ли это? В Индии мясоедам советуют убивать некоторых низших животных: козлов, свиней и даже буйволов. Но убийство коровы - величайший грех.
Проповедуя сознание Кришны, мы просим людей не употреблять в пищу никакого мяса, и мои ученики строго придерживаются этого принципа. Но если другие при определенных обстоятельствах вынуждены есть мясо, они должны поедать плоть каких-нибудь низших животных. Не убивайте коров. Это величайший грех. А пока человек грешен, он не может понять Бога. Главная обязанность человека - познать Бога и полюбить Его. Но если вы остаетесь грешником, то никогда не сумеете понять Бога, не говоря уже о том, чтобы полюбить Его.

Кардинал: Я полагаю, что, скорее всего, это не так уж важно. Главное - любить Бога. Заповеди, регулирующие религиозную практику, в разных религиях могут отличаться друг от друга.

Прабхупада: Но в Библии практическая заповедь Бога гласит, что убивать нельзя, поэтому убийство коров - это грех для вас.

Кардинал: Бог говорит индийцам, что убивать нехорошо, а евреям он говорит что...

Прабхупада: Нет, нет. Иисус Христос учил: "Не убий". Почему вы толкуете это, как вам удобно?

Кардинал: Но Иисус разрешил пасхальное жертвоприношение агнца.

Прабхупада: Однако он никогда не содержал бойни.

Кардинал: (смеется) Нет, но сам он ел мясо.

Прабхупада: Когда нет другой пищи, кто-то может съесть мясо, чтобы не умереть с голоду. Это другое дело. Но постоянно содержать бойни просто ради того, чтобы потворствовать своему языку, - величайший грех. Практически, до тех пор, пока в обществе будет существовать этот жестокий обычай - содержать бойни, у вас не будет даже человеческого общества. И хотя убийство животных иногда бывает необходимо для выживания, по крайней мере животное-мать, корову, убивать ни в коем случае нельзя. Это вопрос обыкновенной человеческой порядочности. В движении сознания Кршны мы придерживаемся принципа ненасилия, налагающего запрет на убийство любых животных. Кришна говорит: "Мне нужно с преданностью предлагать овощи, фрукты, молоко и злаки" (Бхагавад.-гита., 9.26). Деревья дают нам разнообразные плоды, но их самих никто не убивает. Разумеется, одно живое существо служит пищей для другого, но это не значит, что ради пропитания можно убить собственную мать. Коровы невинны, они дают нам молоко. Вы берете молоко, а потом убиваете их на бойне. Это грех..."

В "Трансцендентном дневнике" Шрила Прабхупада своими словами подчеркнул важность молока коровы для людей.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Брахмананда: Он говорит, что в «Бхагаватам» философия противоречит мирской науке, и люди, которые имеют хоть каку-то веру бывают ошеломлены и отворачиваются от Кришны.

Шрила Прабхупада: Ну и пусть уходит. Не переживайте за него. Пусть все глупцы уходят. Есть одна бенгальская пословица. «Лучше иметь пустой хлев, чем содержать бесполезных коров». Мы предпочитаем пустой хлев, чем содержать всех бесполезных коров, которые не дают молока, а лишь причиняют беспокойства.

Преданный: В нашем храме…

Шрила Прабхупада: Мы даем возможность, но мы не хотим плохих коров. Мы не должны соглашаться с их взглядами. Они должны принять наши взгляды. Тогда они могут жить. Иначе, пусть уходят. Такова наша позиция. 

_Нектар Прабхупады_

----------


## Aniruddha das

Уттамашлока Прабху (ученик Шрилы Прабхупады): «К сожалению, многие преданные заблуждаются, полагая: чтобы вернуться к Богу, достаточно вспомнить о Кришне в смертный час. Нет, требуется нечто большее. Шрила Прабхупада говорил об этом упрощенно. На самом деле все далеко не так просто, о чем свидетельствуют слова самого Шрилы Прабхупады на одной из утренних прогулок (Найроби, 11.02.1975):
Харикеша: Любопытно было бы узнать о посмертной участи начинающего преданного. Если такой преданный с решительностью старается очиститься, но встречает смерть, все еще оставаясь под влиянием низших гун (хотя и серьезно пытался превзойти его), - рождается ли он вновь или отправляется к Кришне?
Прабхупада: Нет, он рождается вновь. Если он не очистился до конца, ему придется снова претерпеть муки рождения. Никому из тех, кто не очистился полностью, нет доступа в духовный [мир]. Доступа нет.
Так что ему придется… Поэтому говорится: шучинам шриматам гехе йога-бхрашто санджайате (Б.-г., 6.41). Ему дается возможность, еще одна возможность: он рождается в благороднейшей брахманской или зажиточной семье, чтобы он мог использовать этот шанс. Ему снова предоставляется шанс. Вот какое благо он обретает.
Даже если вы потерпели неудачу, все равно вам обеспечено следующее рождение человеком высшего класса. Но у других такой гарантии нет. Это только для йогов. Если он… Поэтому говорится: что за беда, пусть он даже потерпел неудачу? Тйактва сва-дхармам чаранамбуджам харер бхаджанн апакво ’тва патет тато йади йатра ква ва абхадрам абхуд амушйа ким (Бхаг., 1.5.17).
Это очень важный стих. Даже если кто-либо присоединяется к обществу преданных под влиянием чувств, начинает исполнять предписанные обязанности, повторяет Харе Кришна, - в следующей жизни он обязательно родится человеком. У других такой гарантии нет. Даже если [обычный человек] исполняет свои так называемые обязанности, материальные обязанности, следующее рождение в человеческом теле ему не гарантировано. [Запись прерывается.]
Харикеша: Они позволили ему (Аджамиле) оставаться в теле, а затем он отправился в Ришикеш, где исполнял преданное служение и тем самым достиг совершенства.
Прабхупада: Нет, он уже был совершенен, но, дабы усилить его стремление – «Как мне достичь Вайкунтхи?» - ему дали время. Он был совершенен, а иначе как бы он спасся от ямадутов?
Харикеша: Стало быть, если преданный в смертный час вспомнит о Кришне, хотя еще не достиг совершенства…
Прабхупада: Если он не достиг совершенства, о Кришне ему не вспомнить. Это невозможно. Это невозможно. _Это просто теория. Он должен быть совершенен._ Так или иначе, если он пал, Кришна даст ему возможность [исправиться]. Это особая уступка для преданного. Так или иначе вы стали преданным. Даже если вы не завершите начатое и падете, вам, тем не менее, обеспечено рождение в очень благородной семье. Вот в чем преимущество».

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

" . Постоянно помнить о Верховной Личности Бога и ни на мгновение не забывать Его - принцип, которому должны следовать все без исключений».*

Шрила Прабхупада: Это получило свое практическое подтверждение в западных странах. Поначалу этим парням и девушкам, европейцам и американцам, ничего не говорили об этих регулирующих принципах. Мы настаиваем на этих регулирующих принципах, только если ученик серьёзен в своем желании принять инициацию. Мы просто приглашаем всех присоединиться к воспеванию Харе Кришны мантры. Постепенно, в результате общения с преданными, очищаясь благодаря трансцендентной вибрации Харе Кришна мантры, они добровольно становятся серьёзными учениками, готовыми получить инициацию. И, таким образом, мы расширяем наше движение. Практически, основным принципом является повторение Харе Кришна мантры и обеспечение возможности слушать о Кришне из «Бхагавад-гиты, как она есть». Таков наш принцип...

Прадьюмна: «Об этом же говорится в следующем стихе «Шримад-Бхагаватам»: «Все должны исполнять предписанные им обязанности, однако о том, как человек справляется со своими обязанностями, нужно судить по тому, насколько Господь доволен его деятельностью».

Шрила Прабхупада: Да.
сванутиштхитасйа дхармасйа самсиддхир хари-тошанам. атах пумбхир двиджа-шрештха варнашрама-вибхагашах
/ШБ 1.2.13/

Варны и ашрамы: четыре варны и четыре ашрама. Это деление существовало всегда. Но это не разделение. Конечно, в сравнении с ногой голова важнее. Но если все занимаются служением Господу, то все становятся совершенными. Не важно, шудра ты или брахман. Это не имеет значения.

сва-кармана там абхйарчйа
/БГ 18.46/

или сванутиштхитасйа дхармасйа самсиддхир хари-тошанам. Таков процесс сознания Кришны. Продолжай.** **

Прадьюмна: «Здесь имеется в виду, что каждый человек обязан действовать в соответствии с занимаемым положением, и либо его деятельность будет приносить удовлетворение Верховной Личности, либо он лишится своего положения».

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Это также рекомендует Чайтанья Махапрабху: 
стхане стхитах шрути-гатам тану-ван-манобхир
/ШБ 10.14.3/

стхане стхитах. стхане стхитах значит положение. Ты находишься в положении брахмана, кшатрии, шудры или вайшьи, брахмачари. Не важно.* стхане стхитах. Просто слушай о славе. 
Как все сидящие здесь. Среди нас есть брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры. Это не имеет значения. Каждый может воспользоваться привилегией слушать о славе Господа. И если мы примем это, то стхане стхитах шрути-гатам тану-ван-манобхир, йе прайяшо джита пй аси таис три-локйям.

Кришна также известен, как Аджита. Аджита значит непобедимый. Но его можно покорить, занимаясь этим процессом. Когда Рамананда Рай процитировал этот стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам», 
гйяне прайясам удапасйя наманта эва, Чайтанья Махапрабху подтвердил его.* йа иха хайа: «Очень хорошо». В этот век, как рекомендуется в шастрах и подтверждается Чайтаньей Махапрабху, мы должны дать людям возможность слушать о славе Господа. Такова программа сознания Кришны. Мы везде ходим и даем людям возможность слушать о славе Господа, и они постепенно начинают осознавать Кришну. Мы видим это на практике. Чайтанья Махапрабху рекомендует следующее:
иха хайа, этот процесс.

сатам прасанган мама вирйа-самвидо
бхаванти хрит-карна-расайанах катхах
/ШБ 3.25.25/

Этот процесс является шансом. Конечно же, те люди, которые занимаются проповедью, должны быть искренними и серьёзными http://prabhupada.com.ua/Lection%20N...4_11_1972.html

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Карандхаре пр._

По поводу твоих предложений насчет налогов, корпоративного статуса и т.д.: я слышал от Джаятиртхи, что ты хочешь разработать большой план централизации управления, и там будут и налоги, и деньги, и корпоративный статус, и бухгалтерия, и кредит, и т.д. Я совершенно не одобряю такой план. Не надо ничего централизовать. Каждый храм должен оставаться независимым и автономным. Так я планировал с самого начала, почему ты думаешь иначе? Ты уже пытался что-то централизовать на встрече Джи-Би-Си, и если бы я не вмешался, все дело было бы испорчено. Не мысли категориями большой корпорации, больших кредитов, централизации — все эти предложения абсурдны. Я хотел, чтобы централизованы были только издание и распространение книг, поэтому поручил это тебе и Бали-Мардану. Все остальное должно делаться на месте, местным управлением. Должна вестись бухгалтерия, во всем должен поддерживаться порядок, все должно делаться законно, но об этом должен заботиться каждый храм, а не ты. 
Движение сознания Кришны предназначено для того, чтобы обучить людей мыслить самостоятельно, быть компетентными во всех областях знания, а не для того, чтобы разводить бюрократию. Как только начнется бюрократия, все будет испорчено. Необходимо, чтобы каждый сам стремился, сам работал и сам нес ответственность, необходим дух соревнования, а не то что один командует и распределяет блага, а остальные ничего не делают, только выклянчивают что-то, и ты их обеспечиваешь. Нет. Ничего, что каждый центр придется зарегистрировать, получить налоговый сертификат, образовать отдельную корпорацию в каждом штате. Так наши люди научатся делать все эти вещи, научатся быть надежными и ответственными, вот в чем дело. 
Я начинаю замечать, что наши люди, особенно в вашей стране, теряют вдохновение распространять Движение сознания Кришны. А иначе откуда бы взялось столько писем о разных проблемах от неудовлетворенных преданных? Это нехороший признак. Вся беда в том, что преданные не соблюдают регулирующие принципы — вот что я обнаружил. А без этого энтузиазм спадает. Пусть даже человек соблюдает принципы механически, если он начинает постепенно понимать хоть что-то из того, что говорится на лекции, он поднимется на уровень спонтанного вдохновения. Достичь этого спонтанного любовного преданного служения не так-то просто, но если человек просто строго соблюдает правила и предписания, рано встает, повторяет шестнадцать кругов, читает гаятри, поддерживает чистоту, его энтузиазм будет возрастать, а если у него есть еще терпение и решимость, настанет день, когда он поднимется на уровень спонтанной преданности, и тогда его жизнь увенчается успехом. Все это я рассказал вам в «Нектаре преданности». Думаю, руководители не соблюдают правил сами, и не следят за тем, чтобы их соблюдали другие. Это положение нужно сейчас же исправить.
Каждый центр независим, хорошо, но президент и другие должностные лица должны соблюдать сами и следить, чтобы все остальные тщательно соблюдали регулирующие принципы, они должны давать хорошие наставления, чтобы преданные понимали, почему такая тапасья необходима. А Джи-Би-Си и санньяси будут путешествовать и следить за тем, чтобы должностные лица это делали, и если они заметят какое-то снижение стандарта, они должны разобраться и исправить положение, или, если есть какое-то отклонение, я сам его устраню.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Разумеется, если приходит новый человек, от него нельзя требовать, чтобы он сразу начинал соблюдать абсолютно все наши принципы. Поэтому нам не стоит слишком уж настаивать на том, чтобы новички переселялись в храм. Каждый, кто живет в нашем храме, должен быть готов соблюдать все наши правила и предписания без отклонений. И если какой-то новый человек переезжает к нам, и его начинают принуждать, это может его оттолкнуть. Поэтому пусть они живут вне храма и постепенно, на лекциях, узнают, почему необходим некоторый аскетизм, тогда они придут к нам жить, исходя из собственного согласия с нами, и будут тщательно все соблюдать. Отказаться сразу от такого количества дурных привычек, какое присуще людям в вашей стране, очень и очень трудно, поэтому людей надо воспитывать постепенно, сначала с помощью пения и повторения мантры. Зачем увеличивать число новых преданных, если позже эти преданные уйдут из-за того, что их поспешили принудить к чему-то. Я хочу увидеть несколько настоящих преданных, а не толпу притворщиков. 
Итак, моя идея состоит в том, что регулирующие принципы должен соблюдать каждый. Иначе запас энтузиазма истощается, и преданные снова начинают думать о сексе и становятся беспокойными, и возникает множество проблем. Есть признаки потери курса. Курс же заключается в том, чтобы постоянно делать что-то для Кришны, независимо от того, какую именно работу приходится выполнять. Когда преданный так занят чем-то, это его настолько удовлетворяет, что он постоянно полон энтузиазма. Он естественно будет соблюдать регулирующие принципы, потому что они являются частью его обязанностей — применяя их на практике и считая это своей обязанностью, он осознает благой результат исполнения регулирующих принципов. 
Итак, будущее этого Движения сознания Кришны блестяще, при условии, что его руководители будут бдительно следить за тем, чтобы шестнадцать кругов были прочитаны каждым без исключения, чтобы преданные вставали до 4 утра, чтобы они ходили на мангала-арати. Наши руководители должны заботиться о том, чтобы не убить дух вдохновенного служения, а оно индивидуально, беспричинно и добровольно. Они должны всегда стараться создать для преданных атмосферу свежего вызова, так чтобы им захотелось с энтузиазмом встать и принять его. В этом состоит искусство управления: вызвать дух беспричинной любви, побуждающий людей жертвовать часть своей энергии Кришне. Но где взять столько опытных руководителей? Все мы должны стать опытными руководителями и проповедниками. Мы не должны слишком стремиться к комфорту и погрязать в самодовольстве и самоудовлетворенности. Всегда должна быть какая-то тапасья, строгое соблюдение регулирующих принципов. Движение сознания Кришны должно быть всегда вызовом, великим достижением, свершенным благодаря добровольному желанию, тогда оно будет здоровым. Итак, вы, крупные руководители, постарайтесь теперь воспитать как можно больше компетентных проповедников и руководителей, подобных вам самим. Забудь всю эту централизацию и бюрократию. (ПШП Карандхаре, 22 декабря 1972)

----------


## Варган

*_Говоря, человек обязан цитировать шастру, а иначе его слова - это просто его ментальная стряпня._*

*Шрила Прабхупада*:

"Вот почему святой брахман нарушил свое молчание и стал отвечать Махарадже Прахладе. Однако эти ответы не были выдуманы им. На это указывают слова _йатха-шрутам_, что означает «как я слышал от авторитетов». В системе _парампары_, когда человек задает добросовестный вопрос, он получает на него добросовестный ответ. 
Отвечая на вопросы, ни в коем случае не следует пытаться сочинять или изобретать что-то. Человек обязан ссылаться на _шастры_ и давать ответы в соответствии с ведическим объяснением. Слова _йатха-шрутам_ указывают на ведическое знание. Веды называются _шрути_, потому что это знание получают, слушая авторитетные источники. Утверждения Вед называют _шрути-праманой_. Человеку следует цитировать подтверждение из _шрути_ — Вед или ведической литературы, — и тогда его утверждения будут истинными. А иначе его слова будут порождены его ментальной стряпнёй".
(ШБ 7.13.23,комментарий).

"Therefore the saintly brahmana did not remain silent, but began to answer. These answers, however, were not concocted by him. This is indicated by the words _yatha-srutam_, meaning "as I have heard from the authorities."
In the _parampara_ system, when the questions are _bona fide_ the answers are _bona fide_. No one should attempt to create or manufacture answers. One must refer to the _sastras_ and give answers according to Vedic understanding. The words _yatha-srutam_ refer to Vedic knowledge. The Vedas are known as _sruti_ because this knowledge is received from authorities. The statements of the Vedas are known as _sruti-pramana_. 
One should quote evidence from the sruti—the Vedas or Vedic literature—and then one's statements will be correct. Otherwise one's words will proceed from mental concoction".

----------


## Варган

«ЭГОИЗМ» ПРЕДАННОГО: ГОВОРИТЬ ТОЛЬКО ТОМ, ЧТО ИНТЕРЕСНО ЕМУ САМОМУ, — О СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ

"Прабхупада: Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «асат-санга-тйаага эи вайшнава-аачаара» [ЧЧ Мадхйа 22.87]. «Асат-санга-тйаага эи вайшнава-аачаара». В этой строчке Он говорит: «Прежде всего, обязанность вайшнава — избегать общества асат». Асат означает тех, кто имеет материалистичные интересы. АсатаХ. Асато маа сад гама [Брихадааранйака Упанишад 1.3.28]. Это очень важная вещь. Мы основали это общество сознания Кришны как средство для того, чтобы люди могли избежать асат-санги, избежать… Конечно, мы проповедуем сознание Кришны среди людей, имеющих материалистичные интересы. Но мы не общаемся с ними. Мы общаемся с Кришной, потому что мы не говорим ни о чём, кроме Кришны. Нам не интересно то, чем они занимаются. Каждому интересно только то, чем он сам занимается. Так и нам интересно то, чем мы сами занимаемся, – сознание Кришны. Даже если мы идём к материалистичному человеку, мы агитируем: «Будьте так любезны, станьте членом нашего движения. Будьте так любезны, прочитайте эту книгу. Купите эту книгу». Итак, мы не собираемся вовлекаться в их деятельность. Мы пытаемся вовлечь их в нашу деятельность".

Лекция по ШБ 03.25.25, Бомбей, 25 ноября 1974 г.
http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_on_SB_3.25.25_--_B..

"Prabhupada: Caitanya Mahaaprabhu said, asat-saNga-tyaaga, ei vaiSNava-aacaara (CC Madhya 22.87). saNga-tyaaga, ei vaiSNava-aacaara. He, in one line, He said that "First of all, VaiSNava, his business is to avoid the company of asat. "Asat means those who are materialistic interested. AsataH. Asato maa sad gama (BRhadaaraNyaka UpaniSad 1.3.28.). This is very important thing. We have established this KRSNa consciousness society—means that to avoid the asat-saNga, to avoid the... Of course, we are preaching KRSNa consciousness amongst the people who are interested in material subject matter. But we are not associating with them. We are associating with KRSNa, because we don't talk anything except KRSNa. We are not interested with their business. Everyone is interested with his own business. Similarly, we are interested with our own business, KRSNa consciousness business. Even if we go to a materialistic person, we canvass, "Kindly become our member. Kindly read this book. Purchase this book." So we are not going to take their activities. We are trying to bring them in our activitie’s".

Lecture SB 03.25.25 - Bombay, November_25,_1974

----------


## Варган

"_Хараав абхактасйа куто махад-гуНааХ_: тот, кто не является преданным, лишен хороших качеств. Но тот, кто претендует на то, чтобы называться преданным, должен развить в себе все эти качества". 
БГ 12.18-19, комм. 


«*Шрила Прабхупада*: Я также это знаю, каждый это знает. Но помимо этого должна быть какая-то цель жизни. 

*Профессор*: Но... Я думаю... Должен быть какой-то вид смирения, необходимого смирения.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет, смирение — это, конечно, хорошее качество, но смирение вы можете увидеть также и в животном —  оно очень смиренное. Если вы перережете ему глотку, оно вам ничего не скажет.  Поэтому смирение пусть будет также, речь о другом — чтО должно быть целью жизни. В чём подлинная цель жизни? Если мы забудем цель жизни и просто будем смиренными, как осёл, то будет ли это очень хорошим качеством? Ослик очень смиренный. Вы можете нагрузить на него тонны поклажи — он не будет протестовать. Очень смиренный».
Из беседы с профессорами, 19 февраля 1975 г. Каракас, Венесуэла


«Prabhupada: That I know also, everyone knows. But beyond that, there must be some aim of life.

Professor: But being so... I think that there is... There should be some kind of humbleness, the necessary humbleness.

Prabhupada: No, humbleness is of course good qualification, but the humbleness you will find in animal also, very humble. If you cut his throat, he will not tell anything. So humbleness also, that is another thing, but what should be the aim of life? What is the actual aim of life? If we forget the aim of life and simply become humble like ass, is that very good qualification? The ass is very humble. You load upon it tons of loads. It will not protest. Very humble».

Room Conversation with Professors – February 19, 1975, Caracas

----------


## Варган

*Лекция по БГ 7.3. – Монреаль, 3 июня 1968 г.* 

«*Шрила Прабхупада*: Итак, движение сознания Кришны  — это величайший дар человеческому обществу. Удачливые души смогут воспользоваться выгодами, которые оно предоставляет. Это не вымысел. Это не фальшивая пропаганда.  Но это факт… (перерыв записи) … много миллионов безупречных жизней, человек может понять сознание Кришны. Поэтому… С одной стороны, его очень трудно понять. Но, в то же время, очень легко практиковать это сознание Кришны. И люди не могут поверить, потому что это так легко, потому что мы советуем: «Просто повторяйте Харе Кришна — вы достигнете величайшего совершенства». Если бы я сказал, что необходимо делать какие-нибудь гимнастические упражнения, и брал по 50 долларов за какую-нибудь секретную мантру, тогда ваши соотечественники последовали бы за мной. У нас нет последователей потому, что  сознание Кришны представлено очень просто, несмотря на то, что оно очень возвышенно.

В любом случае, как бы там ни было… В Бенгалии есть пословица:  «Лучше пусть коровник пустует, чем держать корову, доставляющую одни беспокойства». Корову… Конечно, в вашей стране отсутствует система содержания коров. В Индии, по крайней мере, каждый домохозяин, по крайней мере, в деревнях имеет корову, и не одну, а не меньше дюжины или полдюжины. Итак, пословица говорит: «Вместо того, чтобы держать корову, доставляющую одни беспокойства и не дающую никакого молока, лучше оставить коровник пустым». Поэтому мы будем удовлетворены… (перерыв в записи)… последователей. Мы не ищем большого количества последователей. Но мы хотим, чтобы каждый, кто соприкасается с этим движением, принимал это движение серьёзно, попытался понять его, тщательно изучив со всех сторон, и он убедится, что это очень возвышенный и самый лучший, простейший метод для духовного осознания. 

Большое спасибо. Какие-то вопросы?»

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o...,_June_3,_1968


*Lecture on BG 7.3 -- Montreal, June 3, 1968* 

"Srila Prabhupaada: So KRSNa conscious movement is the greatest gift to the human society. Those who are fortunate enough, they'll take advantage of it. It is not a fiction. It is not a bogus propaganda. But it is fact... [break] ...many millions of perfected life, one can understand KRSNa consciousness. So it is... In one side it is very difficult to understand. But at the same time, it is very easy to prosecute this KRSNa consciousness. And because it is very easy, because we are recommending that "Simply chant Hare KRSNa . You'll get the greatest perfection," they cannot believe it. If I would have prescribed some gymnastic process and if I would have charged fifty dollars for some secret mantra, then your countrymen would have followed me. Because it is presented very simply, although it is very sublime, we don't get any followers.

Anyway, whatever... In a... There is a proverb in Bengal that "It is better to keep the cowshed vacant than to have a troublesome cow." Cow... Of course, in your country there is no system of cow-keeping. In India at least every householder, at least in the villages, they have got a cow, and not one, but at least one dozen, half a dozen. So it is said that "Instead of keeping a troublesome cow who will not deliver any milk, it is better to keep the cowshed vacant." So we shall be satisfied... [break] ...followers. We are not after many followers. But we want that anyone who comes in contact in this movement may take this movement seriously, try to understand it with all scrutinization, and he'll find it is very sublime and the best, simplest method for spiritual realization.
Thank you very much. Any question?"

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

«Итак, это наука. Прахлада Махараджа – наш гуру. Он не обычный человек. Не думайте, что он пятилетний мальчик, и у него нет знания. Нет. Он совершенный нитья-сиддха гуру, и мы должны всегда молить его о милости. И это Вайшнавата. Вайшнава тхакура томара куккура болия джанаха море. Это – смиренный путь. «О Вайшнава Тхакура…» Все Вайшнавы – Tхакуры. Они не обычные люди. Тхакура… Поэтому мы говорим: Бхактивинода Тхакура, Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур. И также Вайшнава Прахлада Тхакура. Итак, мы должны всегда молиться: вайшнава тхакура томара куккура болия джанаха море. Это песня Бхактивиноды Тхакура. «Мой дорогой Вайшнава Тхакура, пожалуйста, прими меня как своего преданного пса». Вайшнава Тхакура. Как собака исполняет все указания хозяина очень послушно, мы должны, научившись у нее этому уроку, стать верными учителю. Это – наставление. У всех вы можете чему-нибудь научиться. Поэтому маха-бхагавата принимает всех как гуру, чтобы учиться. В самом деле, от собаки мы можем научиться этому искусству, как оставаться верным даже ценою собственной жизни. Есть много примеров того, как собака жертвовала жизнью ради хозяина. Так и мы должны быть собакой Вайшнава. 
Чхадия вайшнава-сева, нистара пайечхе кеба». 

_Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по «Шримад-Бхагаватам» 7.9.7. Майяпур, 27 февраля 1977 г._

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

« Почему в Индии и Китае людям не хватает места, почему там перенаселенность? Но жителей этих стран просто так в другие страны не пускают: нужна виза. Иммиграция. «У меня есть виза». — «Хорошо. Три месяца. Затем уезжайте». Так обстоят дела. Современные люди нечестны и утверждают: «Это моя страна. Это моя собственность. Больше никто не может приехать сюда жить». Это собачья философия. Они рассуждают, подобно собакам. Они избрали себе подходящих соседей, и три-четыре собаки могут ужиться вместе. Правда, ненадолго, потому что они постоянно дерутся. Если же придет еще одна собака, то первые четыре собаки набросятся на нее. Если придет еще одна, то на нее нападут пять собак: «Зачем ты пришел сюда? Зачем? Гав! Гав! Гав!» Эти так называемые миграционные департаменты — собачьи департаменты, они предназначены для того, чтобы контролировать человеческие жизни.
Почему должна существовать иммиграция? Мы все братья. Почему люди не могут свободно жить в других странах? Почему в Индии и Китае людям не хватает места, почему там перенаселенность? Но жителей этих стран просто так в другие страны не пускают: нужна виза. Иммиграция. «У меня есть виза». — «Хорошо. Три месяца. Затем уезжайте». Так обстоят дела. Современные люди нечестны и утверждают: «Это моя страна. Это моя собственность. Больше никто не может приехать сюда жить». Это собачья философия. Они рассуждают, подобно собакам. Они избрали себе подходящих соседей, и три-четыре собаки могут ужиться вместе. Правда, ненадолго, потому что они постоянно дерутся. Если же придет еще одна собака, то первые четыре собаки набросятся на нее. Если придет еще одна, то на нее нападут пять собак: «Зачем ты пришел сюда? Зачем? Гав! Гав! Гав!» Эти так называемые миграционные департаменты — собачьи департаменты, они предназначены для того, чтобы контролировать человеческие жизни.
Почему должна существовать иммиграция? Мы все братья. Почему люди не могут свободно жить в других странах? ».


Трансцендентный дневник: Том 5, глава 3. Шри Вриндавана - дхама 8 ноября 1976 года.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Шримад Бхагаватам

Песнь Одиннадцатая
Глава Первая
Брахманы Проклинают Род Яду_

ТЕКСТ 24

бхагаван джната-сарвартха
ишваро ’пи тад-анйатха
картум наиччхад випра-шапам
кала-рупй анвамодата



Полностью осведомленный обо всем этом Верховный Господь, способный дать обратный ход проклятию брахманов, не пожелал поступить так. В Своей форме вечного времени Он благосклонно дал развитие этим событиям.

КОММЕНТАРИЙ: У обычных людей может вызвать недоумение тот факт, что Верховный Господь с радостью допустил проклятие и гибель собственного рода. Употребленное здесь слово анвамодата означает «испытал удовольствие» или «дал санкцию, одобрил». Здесь также говорится: кала-рупи — в Своей форме времени Кришна с радостью разрешил брахманам произнести проклятие. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Прабхупада объясняет, что Верховный Господь, Кришначандра, желая защитить истинные религиозные принципы и сжечь последствия непристойного, оскорбительного поведения Каршнавов, решил оставить в силе брахманское проклятие. В «Бхагавад-гите» ясно сказано, что Господь нисходит в материальный мир с целью восстановить подлинные заповеди религии. Следуя этим заповедям, обусловленные живые существа, жестоко страдающие под гнетом законов материальной природы, могут вернуться в свое изначальное положение вечно свободных слуг Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны. Живое существо не господин, а слуга, но оно приходит в этот мир с желанием господствовать над материальной природой. Из-за этого извращенного стремления эксплуатировать окружающий мир ради собственных чувственных удовольствий живое существо пытается искажать принципы духовной жизни, дабы его потворство своим материальным чувствам не вступало в противоречие с вечными заповедями религии. Однако религия предназначена для того, чтобы радовать Верховного Господа, повинуясь Его заповедям. Поэтому Господь Кришна периодически приходит Сам, чтобы восстановить истинный метод преданного служения Его лотосным стопам. В Одиннадцатой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» ясно говорится, что теперь, завершив большую часть Своих игр на Земле, Кришна делал последние приготовления к Своему уходу из этого мира. Напоследок Господь хотел научить нас, живущих в эту эпоху, вечной истине: любой человек, считающий себя религиозным, даже если он удостоился рождения в семье Самого Господа, должен уважать и чтить чистых преданных Господа, таких как Нарада Муни. Чтобы показать, насколько важно для духовного совершенствования служить чистым преданным Кришны, Господь явил эту непостижимую лилу — уничтожение всей Своей династии — и тем самым преподал незабываемый урок обусловленным душам Кали-юги.

«Шримад-Бхагаватам» содержит намек на то, что после ухода Верховной Личности Бога мир ожидают великие беды. Подобное произошло и после ухода Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, которого Гаудия-вайшнавы считают Самим Кришной. В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» даны многочисленные наставления, с помощью которых можно искоренить ложную религию, распространяющуюся в человеческом обществе после ухода Господа.

Являя Свои игры, милосердный Господь Чайтанья освободил Южную Индию от всевозможных лжеучений апа-сампрадай, неавторитетных, псевдовайшнавских сообществ, которые, впитав в себя атеистические теории буддизма и джайнизма, имели в те времена огромное влияние. Господь Чайтанья привлек всю Индию к преданному служению Господу Кришне, и благодаря повсеместной проповеди Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху и Его последователей единственной темой для обсуждений стало преданное служение Верховному Господу. Тридандипада Прабодхананда Сарасвати подробно объясняет это в своем стихе стри-путради-катхам джахур вишайинах.

Шри Нарахари Саркар Тхакур в своей «Кришна-бхаджанамрите» опровергает неверные утверждения гауранга-нагари-вади, сакхибхека-вади и остальных последователей одиннадцати псевдодуховных школ, которые заявляют, будто идут по стопам Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Эти самозванцы выдают мошенничество за религию, а свое двуличие называют катхой, или чистым поклонением Господу. Кришна, желая уничтожить Свой род, посеял жестокую вражду между Ядавами. А Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху устроил так, что сразу после Его ухода мир наводнили учения майявады и карма-вады. Тем самым Господь хотел привести к гибели всех, кто принадлежит к одиннадцати апа-сампрадаям, неавторитетным традициям, и множеству других апа-сампрадай, которые должны были появиться в будущем и последователи которых сейчас осмеливаются называть себя либо преданными Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху, либо Его потомками. В то же время Чайтанья Махапрабху позаботился о том, чтобы Его преданные держались подальше от псевдопреданности этих обманщиков. Преданные Господа Гаурасундары, Чайтаньи Махапрабху, могут увидеть, как таинство Его игр проявлено в играх Господа Кришны. Обычным, мирским умом нельзя постичь деяния Бога, Верховной Личности, чье тело трансцендентно.

----------


## Варган

В СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ НЕТ НЕУДАЧИ.

«Так что не беспокойся. Старайся изо всех сил, а принесут твои усилия успех или неудачу — неважно. Кришна абсолютен, поэтому в сознании Кришны нет такой вещи, как неудача. Все, что мы делаем, есть успех. Все, что человек делает в материальном мире, будь он хоть Рокфеллер, есть неудача, поражение, потому что дела его не простираются дальше этого тела. Ему неведомо, что в следующей жизни он может стать кошкой или собакой.

Но если нам доводится совершить какое-то служение для Кришны, то даже если это служение совершается не в полном сознании Кришны, любое, пусть даже малое, количество служения не пропадает даром. Плоды его вечны. И они будут работать. Даже если человек делает совсем небольшое служение, и даже если он делает его без большой охоты, все же в следующем рождении ему гарантировано человеческое тело и возможность продолжать служение.

ПОЭТОМУ В СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ И РЕЧИ БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ О НЕУДАЧИ. Возможен только успех. Кришна говорит: «Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Так что нам остается только искренне стараться, вот и все».

(ПИСЬМО ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ Мукунде., 15 ноября 1968)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 1.19

эи тина тхакура гаудийаке карийачхена атмасат
э тинера чарана вандон, тине мора натха

Пословный перевод: 
эи — эти; тина — три; тхакура — Божества; гаудийаке — гаудия-вайшнавов; карийачхена — совершили; атмасат — захват; э — этих; тинера — троих; чарана — лотосные стопы; вандон — почитаю; тине — трое; мора — мои; натха — повелители.

Перевод: 
*Три Божества Вриндавана [Мадана-мохан, Говинда и Гопинатха] покорили сердца гаудия-вайшнавов [последователей Господа Чайтаньи]. Я почитаю лотосные стопы этих Божеств, ибо Они — владыки моего сердца.*

Комментарий: 
Автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» выражает почтение трем Божествам Вриндавана: Шри Радхе-Мадана-мохану, Шри Радхе-Говиндадеве и Шри Радхе-Гопинатхаджи. Эти Божества очень дороги сердцу бенгальских вайшнавов, или гаудия-вайшнавов, которые всегда стремятся жить во Вриндаване. Строго следуя учению Господа Чайтаньи, гаудия-вайшнавы поклоняются Богу с помощью трансцендентного звука. Это позволяет им постепенно ощутить свою духовную связь с Верховным Господом, установить с Ним близкие отношения в определенной расе и в конечном счете достичь желанного успеха в любовном служении Господу. На каждой из трех стадий духовного развития преданные поклоняются одному из трех Божеств Вриндавана. Этих принципов тщательно придерживаются все последователи Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху.

Высшая цель гаудия-вайшнавов выражена в восемнадцатисложном ведическом гимне, который восхваляет Кришну как Мадана-мохана, Говинду и Гопиджана-валлабху. Имя Мадана-мохан означает «очаровавший бога любви, Камадеву», Говинда — «дарующий наслаждение коровам и чувствам», а Гопиджана-валлабха — «божественный возлюбленный гопи». Кришну называют Мадана-моханом, Говиндой и Гопиджана-валлабхой, а также многими другими именами, когда Он являет разнообразные игры со Своими преданными.

Каждое из трех упомянутых Божеств — Мадана-мохан, Говинда и Гопиджана-валлабха — обладает особыми качествами. Поклоняясь Мадана-мохану, мы возрождаем вечные взаимоотношения с Личностью Бога. Здесь, в материальном мире, мы пребываем в полном неведении об этих отношениях с Господом. Слово пангох в пятнадцатом стихе указывает на того, кто не способен передвигаться самостоятельно, а слово манда-матех — на того, кто утратил разум из-за сильной привязанности к мирской жизни. Вместо тщетных попыток достичь успеха в кармической деятельности или философских поисках таким людям лучше просто предаться Верховной Личности Бога. В этом состоит совершенство жизни. Вступив на духовный путь, надо поклоняться Мадана-мохану, чтобы Он привлек нас к Себе и избавил от привязанности к материальным чувственным наслаждениям. Подобные отношения с Мадана-моханом необходимы для начинающих преданных. Когда же преданный стремится служить Господу с великой привязанностью к Нему, он начинает поклоняться Говинде, занимаясь трансцендентным служением этому Божеству. Говинда — средоточие всех наслаждений. А достигнув по милости Кришны и вайшнавов совершенства в преданном служении, человек познает Кришну как Гопиджана-валлабху, Божество, дарующее наслаждение девушкам Враджа.

Эту природу преданного служения Господу на трех ступенях духовного развития объяснил Сам Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху, и потому Госвами установили во Вриндаване соответствующие Божества. Эти Божества очень дороги местным гаудия-вайшнавам, которые посещают Их храмы по меньшей мере раз в день. Помимо этих трех, во Вриндаване было воздвигнуто много других храмов: храм Радхи-Дамодары, заложенный Дживой Госвами, храм Шьямасундары, основанный Шьяманандой Госвами, храм Гокулананды, возникший благодаря усилиям Локанатхи Госвами, и храм Радха-раманы, построенный по желанию Гопалы Бхатты Госвами. Эти семь храмов стоят уже более четырехсот лет и считаются главными среди пяти тысяч храмов, ныне существующих во Вриндаване.

Гаудия — это часть Индии, которую с севера окаймляют Гималаи, а с юга — горы Виндхья. Эту область по-другому называют Арьявартой, землей ариев. Гаудия насчитывает пять провинций (Панча-гаудадеша): Сарасвата (штаты Кашмир и Пенджаб), Каньякубджа (штат Уттар-Прадеш, включая современный город Лакхнау), Мадхья-гауда (штат Мадхья-Прадеш), Майтхила (штат Бихар и часть Бенгалии) и Уткала (часть Бенгалии и штат Орисса). Иногда под Гаудадешей подразумевают Бенгалию, отчасти потому, что она входит в состав Майтхилы, а также потому, что во времена правления индусского царя Раджи Лакшманы Сены столица Бенгалии носила название Гауда. Позже древнюю столицу переименовали в Гаудапур, а затем — в Майяпур.

Вайшнавов Ориссы называют удиями, вайшнавов Бенгалии — гаудиями, а вайшнавов Южной Индии — дравидами. Подобно Арьяварте, Южная Индия, или Дакшинатья, тоже состоит из пяти провинций; они называются Панча-дравида. Именно здесь явились четверо великих ачарьев-вайшнавов, возглавивших четыре сампрадаи, цепи духовных учителей, а также Шрипада Шанкарачарья, основоположник школы майявады. Четыре ачарьи-вайшнава, которых признают и гаудия-вайшнавы, — это Шри Рамануджа Ачарья родом из города Махабхутапури на юге штата Андхра-Прадеш, Шри Мадхва Ачарья родом из Паджакама, селения близ Виманагири (недалеко от города Мангалор), Вишну Свами из Пандьи и Шри Нимбарка из Мунгера Патаны, города на самом юге Индии.

Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху принадлежал к цепи духовных учителей, идущей от Мадхвы Ачарьи, однако вайшнавы — последователи Господа Чайтаньи не признают сторонников философии таттва-вады, тоже причисляющих себя к Мадхва-сампрадае. Чтобы отмежеваться от школы таттва-вады, бенгальские вайшнавы предпочитают называть себя гаудия-вайшнавами. Шри Мадхва Ачарья известен также под именем Шри Гауда-пурнананда, поэтому название Мадхва-гаудия-сампрадая вполне подходит для преемственности духовных учителей гаудия-вайшнавов. В этой сампрадае получил посвящение и мой духовный учитель Ом Вишнупада Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Госвами Махараджа.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Бенгальцы, которые топят печи сухим коровьим навозом, говорят, что, когда сухой навоз горит, свежий смеется: "Гори, гори! Мне-то огонь не страшен". Ему невдомек, что, когда он высохнет, его ожидает та же участь.
В конечном счете каждый из нас будет "высушен и брошен в огонь". Это непреложная истина. Может быть, нам удастся прожить еще несколько лет, но в конце концов и нас ожидает смерть. Глупцы даже не подозревают о том, в каких ужасных условиях они живут в материальном мире. Тот, кто обладает истинным знанием, понимает, что, какое бы положение человек ни занимал в этом мире, ему не избежать рождения, старости, болезней и смерти. Этот закон действует повсюду, начиная с высшей планетной системы вселенной (Брахмалоки) и кончая низшей (Паталалокой). Смерть неизбежна, но люди живут так, как будто не знают об этом.
Когда Дхармараджа спросил Махараджу Юдхиштхиру, что в этом мире самое удивительное, тот ответил: - "Хотя люди умирают каждую минуту, остающиеся в живых думают: ?Мой друг умер, но я буду жить вечно". Точно так же рассуждает коровий навоз, когда смеётся над сухим, который жгут в печке. Это иллюзия, в которой находятся все обусловленные живые существа.
Шрила Прабхупада. Учение Господа Капилы.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ НЕТ НЕУДАЧИ.

Так что не беспокойся. Старайся изо всех сил, а принесут твои усилия успех или неудачу — неважно. Кришна абсолютен, поэтому в сознании Кришны нет такой вещи, как неудача. Все, что мы делаем, есть успех. Все, что человек делает в материальном мире, будь он хоть Рокфеллер, есть неудача, поражение, потому что дела его не простираются дальше этого тела. Ему неведомо, что в следующей жизни он может стать кошкой или собакой.

Но если нам доводится совершить какое-то служение для Кришны, то даже если это служение совершается не в полном сознании Кришны, любое, пусть даже малое, количество служения не пропадает даром. Плоды его вечны. И они будут работать. Даже если человек делает совсем небольшое служение, и даже если он делает его без большой охоты, все же в следующем рождении ему гарантировано человеческое тело и возможность продолжать служение.

ПОЭТОМУ В СОЗНАНИИ КРИШНЫ И РЕЧИ БЫТЬ НЕ МОЖЕТ О НЕУДАЧИ. Возможен только успех. Кришна говорит: «Мой преданный никогда не погибнет». Так что нам остается только искренне стараться, вот и все.

(ПИСЬМО ШРИЛЫ ПРАБХУПАДЫ Мукунде, 15 ноября 1968)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Madhudvisa: His question was that can you take initiation by accepting the spiritual master in your heart without actually taking initiation directly from him?
Srila Prabhupada: These are bogus proposition. It has no meaning. (laughter) It has no meaning. If you think within yourself, " I am eating," will you be satisfied? You starve and simply think, " I have eaten everything." (laughter) Is that very practical proposal? You must eat. We don't say all these bogus proposition. All right. Thank you very much. - Srimad-Bhagavatam Lecture 6.1.1--Melbourne, May 21, 1975

Мадхудвиша: "Он спрашивает можно ли принять инициацию, приняв духовного учителя в сердце, не принимая инициацию непосредственно у него?"

Шрила Прабхупада: "Это неверное предложение. Это бессмысленно. (смех) Это бессмысленно. Если вы просто про себя думаете: Я ем", вы будете довольны? Вы голодаете, а при этом просто думаете: "Я все съел". (смех) Это практичное предложение? Вы должны есть. Поэтому мы не говорим о таких неверных предложениях. Хорошо. Спасибо большое". - Лекция по Шримад Бхагаватам  6.1.1, 21.05.1975, Мельбурн, Австралия

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 4.81

тара мадхйе врадже нана бхава-раса-бхеде
кршнаке карайа расадика-лиласваде

Пословный перевод: 
тара мадхйе — среди них; врадже — во Врадже; нана — различных; бхава — умонастроений; раса — рас; бхеде — различий; кршнаке — Господа Кришну; карайа — побуждают совершать; раса-адика — — первый из которых — танец раса; лила — игр; асваде — вкушение.

Перевод: 
Возлюбленные Господа во Врадже делятся на группы сообразно их умонастроению и особенностям расы. Они помогают Кришне наслаждаться сладостью танца раса и других развлечений.

Комментарий: 
Как было сказано, Кришна и Радха — это одна личность в двух формах. Они едины и неразделимы. Кришна предстает во множестве воплощений и полных экспансий, таких как пуруши. И точно так же Шримати Радхарани предстает во множестве образов: в образе богинь процветания, цариц Двараки и девушек Враджа. Все это полные экспансии Шримати Радхарани. Эти женские образы Кришны являются экспансиями, которые по своим категориям соответствуют экспансиям Вишну. Они подобны отражениям изначального образа. Между изначальным образом и его отражениями нет разницы. Женские отражения энергии блаженства Кришны ни в чем не уступают Самому Шри Кришне.

Полные экспансии Кришны называют вайбхава-виласами и вайбхава-пракашами, и такие же экспансии есть у Радхи. Богини процветания относятся к Ее образам категории вайбхава-виласа, а царицы Двараки — к образам категории вайбхава-пракаша. Наперсницы Радхарани, девушки Враджа, являются непосредственными экспансиями Ее тела. Воплощая в себе те или иные черты божественного облика и нрава Шримати Радхарани, они действуют под Ее руководством и помогают Господу Кришне в Его бесконечно разнообразных любовных играх. В духовном мире можно испытывать полное наслаждение благодаря царящему там разнообразию. Божественные расы обогащаются присутствием большого числа участников, подобных Радхарани, которых называют гопи или сакхи. Шри Кришна черпает радость в разнообразии бесчисленных возлюбленных, поэтому, чтобы усилить блаженство Кришны, Шримати Радхарани — Его энергия наслаждения — распространяет Себя во множество форм. Трансцендентные любовные отношения Радхи и Кришны — это самые возвышенные игры во Вриндаване. С помощью экспансий Своего тела Шримати Радхарани позволяет Кришне наслаждаться танцем раса и другими подобными играми. Шримати Радхарани, главный лепесток в цветке раса-лилы, имеет и другие имена, которые приводятся в следующих стихах.

----------


## Варган

СЕКРЕТ ПРЕДАНИЯ КРИШНЕ

"Если где-то возникают разногласия, нежелание сотрудничать, битвы, или работа идёт медленно или с отступлениями от стандартов, то следует полагать, что ответственные лица (или лицо) не так уж сильно привязаны к Кришне. Это означает, что они начинают делать различия: то, чем я занимаюсь, не престижно, а другие занимаются более престижным или хорошим делом - в таком духе. Они не знают секрета предания Кришне. Предавшийся вайшнав видит, что всё является частью плана Кришны. Он думает: чем бы это ни было, но я делаю это, и поэтому я хочу делать это с полным вниманием к каждой детали, я хочу полностью погрузиться в такое служение. Неважно, в чём оно состоит, но я хочу, чтобы все прочие факторы были забыты и моим мотивом стало только моё желание сделать всё самое лучшее для удовлетворения лишь одного Кришны. Это продвинутая стадия понимания преданного служения, или  Сознания Кришны". 

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джаяпатаке Свами 19.12.1972)

"If there is some discrepancy anywhere, some non-cooperation, fighting, or if the work is slow or not to the standard, it is to be supposed that the person or persons in charge are not very much attached to Krishna. That means they will discriminate: my engagement is not good, other's engagement is good, like that. They do not know the secret of surrendering to Krishna. Such surrendered devotee sees that everything is part of Krishna's plan, that whatever is meant to be, I am doing that, so let me do it with my full attention to every detail, let me become absorbed in such service, never mind what it is, but let all other considerations be forgotten and only my desire to do the thing best for Krishna's alone pleasure be my motive. That is advanced stage of understanding devotional service or Krishna Consciousness".

Letter to Jayapataka — Bombay 19 December, 1972)
http://vanisource.org/w/index.php?ti...December,_1972

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 5.22

чинтамани-пракара-садмасу калпа-вркша-
лакшавртешу сурабхир абхипалайантам
лакшми-сахасра-шата-самбхрама-севйаманам
говиндам ади-пурушам там ахам бхаджами

Пословный перевод: 
чинтамани — из философского камня; пракара — бесчисленных; садмасу — в обителях; калпа-вркша — деревьев желаний; лакша — миллионами; авртешу — в окруженных; сурабхих — коров-сурабхи; абхипалайантам — пасущего; лакшми — богинь процветания; сахасра — тысяч; шата — сотни; самбхрама — с великим почтением; севйаманам — того, кому служат; говиндам — Говинду; ади-пурушам — изначальную личность; там — Его; ахам — я; бхаджами — почитаю.

Перевод: 
«Я поклоняюсь Говинде — предвечному Господу, прародителю всех живых существ, который пасет коров, исполняющих любые желания. Он живет в обители из духовных самоцветов, окруженной миллионами деревьев желаний. Там Ему с любовью и почтением всегда служат тысячи богинь процветания».

Комментарий: 
Это стих из «Брахма-самхиты» (5.29), описывающий обитель Кришны. Из него мы можем почерпнуть вполне определенные сведения об этой духовной обители: помимо того, что жизнь там вечна, полна блаженства и совершенного знания, там всегда много плодов, молока, драгоценных камней, там стоят великолепные дома и растут сады, за которыми ухаживают удивительной красоты женщины — богини процветания. Кришналока — это высшая планета духовного мира. Ниже ее расположено бесчисленное множество других планет, описание которых можно найти в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». На начальном этапе самоосознания Господь Брахма по милости Нараяны увидел трансцендентный мир Вайкунтхи. Позже по милости Кришны он смог увидеть и Кришналоку. Такое духовное видение подобно изображению, получаемому с Луны с помощью телевизионной установки, разница только в том, что его обретают в сердце с помощью аскезы и медитации.

Во Второй песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» говорится, что мир Вайкунтхи свободен от влияния материальных гун — благости, страсти и невежества. Высшая гуна в материальном мире — это благость, которая проявляется в таких качествах, как правдивость, уравновешенность, чистота, владение чувствами, простота, знание истины, вера в Бога, научное знание и т. п. Тем не менее все эти качества имеют оттенок страсти и лишены совершенства. Но на Вайкунтхе все качества представляют собой проявление внутренней энергии Бога и потому полностью духовны и трансцендентны: в них нет и следа материальной скверны. Ни одну из материальных планет, даже Сатьялоку, не сравнить в этом отношении с планетами духовного мира, где полностью отсутствуют пять присущих материальному миру пороков: невежество, страдание, эгоизм, гнев и зависть.

Все в материальном мире когда-то было сотворено. О чем бы мы ни подумали, все — даже наше тело и ум — возникло в определенный момент времени. Процесс творения начался с появлением Брахмы, и под влиянием гуны страсти закон созидания царит во всей вселенной. Но, поскольку планеты Вайкунтхи всецело свободны от влияния страсти, там ничто не создается: там все существует вечно. И так как на Вайкунтхе нет гуны невежества, там ничто не уничтожается и не разрушается. В материальном мире люди иногда стремятся к вечности, развивая в себе упомянутые качества гуны благости, но здесь благость всегда осквернена страстью и невежеством, и потому, какие бы планы ни строили лучшие умы человечества, ничто в этом мире не может существовать вечно. Поэтому у нас нет в материальном мире опыта вечной жизни, блаженства и совершенного знания. Но все это есть в духовном мире, ибо он свободен от влияния материальных гун. Там все способно говорить, двигаться, слышать, видеть, и все живет вечной, полной счастья жизнью. Это означает, что там все существует вне материального пространства и что влияние времени, проявляющегося как прошлое, настоящее и будущее, не распространяется на духовный мир. Поскольку время не влияет на духовный мир, он остается неизменным. Соответственно, там нет и влияния майи, совокупной внешней энергии, которая делает нас все более материалистичными и заставляет забыть о нашей связи с Богом.

Все мы — духовные искры в сиянии трансцендентного тела Господа и потому навечно связаны с Ним и одинаковы с Ним в качественном отношении. Здесь материальная энергия покрывает духовную искру, но, поскольку на Вайкунтхе такого покрытия нет, живые существа там никогда не забывают о своем предназначении: они неизменно сознают свои отношения с Богом и следуют изначальному призванию души, которое состоит в трансцендентном любовном служении Господу. Поскольку они всегда заняты таким служением, нетрудно понять, что их чувства тоже трансцендентны, ибо Господу невозможно служить материальными чувствами. У обитателей Вайкунтхи нет материальных чувств, с помощью которых обусловленные души пытаются утвердить свою власть над материальной природой.

Несведущие люди считают, что мир, лишенный материальных качеств, должен быть некой бесформенной пустотой. На самом же деле духовный мир обладает качествами, но они отличаются от материальных, ибо там все вечно, безгранично и чисто. Атмосфера духовного мира лучезарна, поэтому там нет необходимости в свете солнца, луны, огня, электричества или чего-то подобного. Тот, кто сумеет достичь той обители, никогда не вернется в материальный мир и не родится больше в материальном теле. На планетах Вайкунтхи нет деления на безбожников и верующих. Все, кто обитает там, свободны от материальных качеств, и потому суры и асуры там становятся одинаково послушными и любящими слугами Господа.

Жители Вайкунтхи имеют темные тела, от которых исходит яркое сияние; их вид очаровывает и привлекает гораздо больше, чем невзрачные темные и светлые тела в материальном мире. Тела обитателей Вайкунтхи духовны и не имеют себе равных в мире материи. Отдаленное представление об их красоте дает озаренная молнией грозовая туча. Изящные, идеально сложенные обитатели Вайкунтхи обычно носят желтые одежды, а глаза их по форме напоминают лепестки лотоса. Как и у Господа Вишну, у них по четыре руки, в которых они держат раковину, диск, палицу и цветок лотоса. На красивой широкой груди у них ярко сверкают ожерелья из похожего на алмаз металла со вправленными в него бесценными каменьями, которые не доступны в материальном мире. Обитатели Вайкунтхи обладают несравненной силой и излучают сияние. Некоторые из них имеют тела цвета красного коралла, цвета камня «кошачий глаз» или цветка лотоса, и каждый носит серьги из драгоценных камней. Их головы украшают цветочные короны, похожие на венки.

На Вайкунтхе есть летательные аппараты, но они не производят такого шума, как самолеты. Самолеты далеко не безопасны: они могут упасть и разбиться в любую минуту, ибо материя во всех отношениях несовершенна. В духовном же мире летающие корабли духовны, и от них исходит духовный свет. Эти самолеты не перевозят бизнесменов, политиков или служащих, и на их борту нет грузов или почты — все это не присуще духовному миру. Летающие корабли там предназначены только для увеселительных прогулок, и обитатели Вайкунтхи летают на них вместе со своими божественными, сказочно прекрасными супругами. Эти корабли вместе с их трансцендентными пассажирами придают еще большую красоту духовному небу. Невозможно представить, как они прекрасны, их можно сравнить только с тучами, украшенными серебристыми вспышками молний. Эти летающие корабли всегда парят в духовном небе Вайкунтхи.

Внутренняя энергия Господа во всей полноте и великолепии проявляется на Вайкунтхалоке, где богини процветания со всё большей и большей любовью служат лотосным стопам Личности Бога. Эти богини вместе со своими подругами всегда создают праздничную атмосферу духовной радости. Ни на миг не смолкают их голоса, поющие славу Господу.

Мир Вайкунтхи полон бесчисленных духовных планет, количество которых втрое превосходит количество планет материального мира. Можно представить, какое ничтожное место занимает наша планета в творении Бога, однако незадачливые материалисты постоянно строят планы, как изменить жизнь на ней с помощью политических преобразований. Что говорить об этой планете, если вся наша вселенная с ее бесчисленными планетами в разных галактиках по сравнению со всем творением Господа подобна горчичному зернышку в мешке, полном таких зерен? И тем не менее жалкий материалист строит планы, как поудобнее устроиться здесь, и растрачивает драгоценную человеческую жизнь на то, что заранее обречено на провал. Вместо того чтобы тратить время на зарабатывание денег всеми возможными способами, лучше попытаться жить просто и мыслить возвышенно, и тем самым избавиться от нескончаемых тревог материальной жизни.

Если материалист ищет особых чувственных удовольствий, у него есть возможность попасть на планеты, где материальные наслаждения намного превосходят те, что доступны на Земле. Разумеется, лучше всего подготовить себя к возвращению в духовный мир и после смерти отправиться туда. Но если человека интересуют только чувственные удовольствия, он может перенестись на другие планеты материального мира, используя силы, обретаемые на пути йоги. Космические корабли, на которых летают космонавты, — всего лишь детские игрушки, они совершенно не пригодны для этих целей. Система аштанга-йоги представляет собой материальный метод управления потоками жизненного воздуха в теле, когда этот воздух перемещают из области желудка в область пупка, от пупка — к сердцу, от сердца — в точку между ключицами, затем — на уровень глаз, далее — в теменную часть головы и уже оттуда — на любую планету по своему желанию. Ученые-материалисты умеют вычислять скорость ветра и знают скорость света, но им ничего не известно о скорости мысли и интеллекта. Чтобы отдаленно представить себе скорость мысли, достаточно в воображении своем перенестись куда-нибудь за сотни тысяч километров: на это потребуется не больше мгновения. Интеллект, или разум, обладает еще более тонкой природой. Тоньше разума душа, которая, в отличие от ума и разума, состоит не из материи, а из духа, антиматерии. Душа в сотни тысяч раз тоньше и могущественнее разума. Поэтому можно только догадываться о скорости души во время ее путешествий с одной планеты на другую. Нет необходимости говорить, что душа путешествует сама, без помощи каких- либо материальных средств передвижения.

Нынешнее опустившееся до уровня животных общество живет лишь ради еды, сна, самозащиты и чувственных наслаждений, оно держит современного человека в полном неведении о том, какая великая сила сокрыта в его душе. Как уже говорилось, душа представляет собой духовную искру, во много раз более лучезарную, ослепительную и могущественную, чем солнце, луна или молния. Жизнь человека проходит напрасно, если он не сознает себя душой. Господь Чайтанья явился в этот мир вместе с Господом Нитьянандой, чтобы спасти людей от влияния такой заблудшей цивилизации.

Способность йогов попасть на любую планету вселенной описана в «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Когда жизненная сила поднимается к темени, появляется очень большая вероятность того, что она вырвется наружу сквозь глаза, нос, уши или другие отверстия в теле, на уровне которых расположены семь орбит циркулирующей жизненной силы. Но йог способен перекрыть эти отверстия, полностью остановив движение воздушных потоков в теле. После этого он сосредоточивает жизненную силу в нейтральном положении между бровей. Сделав это, йог мысленно выбирает планету, на которую он хотел бы отправиться, выйдя из тела. У него есть выбор: вознестись в обитель Кришны — в мир Вайкунтхи, откуда ему не придется возвращаться в материальный мир, — или отправиться на высшие планеты материальной вселенной. В данном случае совершенный йог обладает полной свободой выбора. Если йогу удалось должным образом освоить метод, позволяющий покинуть тело в чистом сознании, для него переместиться с одной планеты на другую так же несложно, как для обычного человека сходить в магазин.

Как уже было сказано, материальное тело представляет собой лишь оболочку души. Ум и разум служат внутренним слоем этой оболочки, а грубое тело, состоящее из земли, воды, воздуха и прочего, — ее внешним покрытием. Любая возвышенная душа, осознавшая с помощью йоги собственное «Я» и постигшая отношения между материей и духом, может по своей воле и в нужном порядке скинуть с себя эти покровы. Милостью Господа нам предоставлена полная свобода. По Своей доброте Господь позволяет нам жить там, где мы хотим, — на любой планете духовного или материального мира. Однако, злоупотребив этой свободой, живое существо падает в материальный мир, где испытывает тройственные страдания обусловленной жизни. Мытарства души в материальном мире, на которые она обрекла себя по собственному желанию, хорошо изобразил Джон Мильтон в поэме «Потерянный рай». Точно так же, по своему выбору, душа может вновь обрести рай и вернуться домой, к Богу.

В решающий момент смерти йог может сосредоточить свою жизненную энергию в точке между бровей и решить, куда ему отправиться. Если он не хочет больше иметь связь с материальным миром, у него есть возможность за доли секунды достичь трансцендентной обители Вайкунтхи и вступить туда в совершенном духовном теле, идеально подходящем для обитания в духовном мире. Для этого достаточно просто пожелать оставить материальный мир в его тонких и грубых проявлениях, переместить жизненную силу в верхнюю часть черепа и покинуть тело через отверстие, именуемое брахма-рандхрой. Сделать это совсем несложно для того, кто достиг совершенства в практике йоги.

Разумеется, у человека всегда остается выбор, и, если он не желает покидать материальный мир, у него есть возможность наслаждаться положением брахма-пады (на посту Брахмы) или отправиться на Сиддхалоку — планету совершенных в материальном отношении существ, которые умеют искусно манипулировать силой притяжения, пространством и временем. Чтобы попасть на высшие планеты материальной вселенной, нет необходимости оставлять свой ум и разум (тонкую материю): достаточно покинуть грубое материальное тело, состоящее из земли, воды, огня и других элементов.

Каждая планета имеет особую атмосферу, и, если человек желает отправиться туда, ему следует подготовить свое тело к ее климатическим условиям. Если, к примеру, кто-то захочет отправиться из Индии в Европу, где совсем другой климат, ему придется сменить одежду. Точно так же тому, кто намерен отправиться на духовные планеты Вайкунтхи, необходимо полностью сменить тело. Если же человек стремится на высшие планеты материального мира, ему не нужно оставлять тонкую оболочку, состоящую из ума, разума и эго; для этой цели достаточно лишь сбросить верхнюю одежду, то есть грубое тело, созданное из земли, воды, огня и прочего. Но, чтобы попасть на духовную планету, необходимо сменить и грубое, и тонкое тело, поскольку в духовный мир можно войти, лишь обладая всецело духовным телом. Такая «смена одежды» в момент смерти произойдет сама собой, если человек пожелает этого.

В «Бхагавад-гите» сказано, что желания живого существа в момент смерти определяют его следующее материальное тело. Желание ума переносит душу в соответствующую среду, подобно ветру, который переносит запахи с одного места в другое. К несчастью, закоренелые материалисты — не йоги: они всю жизнь предаются чувственным наслаждениям и в смертный час испытывают сильное смятение из-за расстройства физической и психической деятельности организма. Одержимые навязчивыми мыслями, желаниями и воспоминаниями, накопившимися у них за прожитую жизнь, они стремятся к тому, что не принесет им блага, и из-за собственного невежества рождаются в телах, которые лишь продлевают их материальные страдания.

Чтобы в момент смерти сознательно захотеть обрести хорошее тело, подходящее для жизни на какой-то материальной или тем более духовной планете, нужна систематическая подготовка ума и разума. Цивилизация, которая оставляет без внимания постепенное возвышение бессмертной души, создает лишь условия для полной невежества животной жизни.

Нелепо думать, что, покинув тело, все души отправляются в одно и то же место. Либо душа отправляется туда, куда она пожелала попасть в момент смерти, либо ее силой помещают в тело, соответствующее ее поступкам в прошедшей жизни. Различие между материалистом и йогом состоит в том, что материалист не может предопределить, каким будет его следующее тело, а йог делает свой выбор осознанно, ради того чтобы наслаждаться на высших планетах. Убежденный материалист всю жизнь только и делает, что гоняется за чувственными наслаждениями; весь день он зарабатывает деньги для своей семьи, а по ночам растрачивает энергию на плотские удовольствия или спит, заново переживая все, что происходило днем. Так однообразно протекает жизнь материалиста. Будь он бизнесменом, юристом, политиком, преподавателем, судьей, грузчиком, вором-карманником или рабочим — материалист занят только тем, что ест, спит, заботится о самосохранении и предается чувственным удовольствиям. Он растрачивает драгоценную человеческую жизнь в погоне за наслаждениями и пренебрегает возможностью достичь совершенства с помощью самоосознания.

В противоположность материалистам, йоги стремятся к этой цели, и потому «Бхагавад-гита» призывает всех стать йогами. Йога — это метод, связывающий душу с Господом через служение Ему. Чтобы практиковать такую йогу в повседневной жизни, не меняя своего положения в обществе, человеку необходим опытный духовный наставник. Как уже говорилось, йог может отправиться куда пожелает без помощи механических приспособлений, ибо он способен умом и разумом войти в воздушные потоки в теле и, управляя дыханием, соединить их с наружными потоками воздуха, циркулирующими во вселенной. С помощью этих вселенских воздушных потоков йог может достичь любой планеты и получить тело, пригодное для жизни на ней. Это проще понять, если сравнить путешествие йога с передачей радиосообщений. Передающее устройство позволяет звуковым волнам, производимым на радиостанции, за доли секунды облететь всю планету. Звук возникает в эфирном пространстве, но ум, как уже объяснялось, тоньше эфира, а разум тоньше ума. Дух еще тоньше — он по своей природе полностью отличается от материи. Поэтому можно только представить, как быстро душа передвигается в просторах вселенной.

Чтобы обрести способность манипулировать тонкими стихиями — умом, разумом и духом, — человеку нужна соответствующая подготовка, образ жизни и общение. Успех на этом пути зависит от искренних молитв, преданного служения, мистических совершенств и уровня самоотдачи в сфере деятельности души и Сверхдуши. Вульгарный материалист, будь он философом, ученым, психологом или кем бы то ни было еще, ничего не добьется на этом поприще; механические усилия или жонглирование словами в этом деле не помогут.

Материалисты, которые совершают великие жертвоприношения (ягьи), по уровню сознания превосходят грубых материалистов, не знающих ничего, кроме своих лабораторий и пробирок. Тот, кто совершает жертвоприношения, может достичь огненной планеты Вайшванары, которая похожа на Солнце и расположена на пути к Брахмалоке, высшей планете вселенной. На Вайшванаре такой человек полностью избавляется от пороков и грехов. Очистившись, он достигнет орбиты Полярной звезды (Дхрувалоки). В пределах этой орбиты, называемой Шишумара-чакрой, расположены адитья-локи и планета Вайкунтха нашей вселенной.

Очистившийся от грехов материалист, который совершил множество жертвоприношений, подвергал себя суровой аскезе и очень много средств пожертвовал на благотворительные цели, может попасть на такие планеты, как Дхрувалока, и, если там он разовьет более высокие качества, ему станут доступны более высокие планеты: он сможет пройти через центр вселенной и попадет на Махарлоку, где будет жить вместе с Бхригу Муни и другими мудрецами. На Махарлоке можно продолжать жить даже во время частичного разрушения вселенной. Частичное разрушение начинается, когда в нижней области вселенной Анантадева извергает огромное всепожирающее пламя. Но когда жар этого пламени достигает даже Махарлоки, ее обитатели переселяются на Брахмалоку, которая существует на протяжении двух периодов времени, называемых парардхами.

На Брахмалоке есть бесчисленные летающие корабли, которые приводятся в движение с помощью мантры (умственного усилия) а не янтры (механизма). Поскольку тела обитателей Брахмалоки состоят из ума и интеллекта, они тоже испытывают счастье и несчастье, но им неведомы страдания, которые причиняет людям старость, смерть, страх и болезни. Они сострадают живым существам, гибнущим в огне уничтожения. У обитателей Брахмалоки нет грубого материального тела, которое обычно приходится менять в момент смерти; чтобы войти в духовный мир, им достаточно преобразовать свое тонкое тело в духовное. Обитатели Брахмалоки обретают совершенство тремя путями. Благочестивые души, попавшие на Брахмалоку за свои добрые дела, с воскресением Брахмы получают власть над различными планетами; те из них, кто поклонялся Гарбходакашайи Вишну, обретают освобождение вместе с Брахмой, а чистые преданные Личности Бога сразу проникают сквозь оболочку вселенной и вступают в духовный мир.

Бесчисленные вселенные сбиваются в грозди, подобно пузырькам в клочьях пены, поэтому далеко не все из них окружены водами Причинного океана. Приходя в движение под взглядом Каранодакашайи Вишну, материальная природа создает восемь стихий, которые возникают одна из другой, от тонких к более грубым. Часть эго становится эфиром, часть эфира — воздухом, часть воздуха — огнем, часть огня — водой, а часть воды — землей. Постепенно вселенная разрастается до размеров шести с половиной миллиардов километров в диаметре. Йог, стремящийся к освобождению, должен пройти сквозь различные оболочки вселенной, включая тонкие покрытия трех гун материальной природы. Тот, кому удалось это сделать, больше не возвращается в бренный материальный мир.

Как утверждает Шукадева Госвами, подобное описание материального и духовного миров не является фантазией. В ведических гимнах отражены реальные события, и Господь Васудева, довольный Брахмой, поведал ему о них. Совершенства жизни достигают только те, кто имеет ясное и конкретное представление о мире Вайкунтхи и о Верховной Личности Бога. Следует всегда размышлять о Господе и рассказывать о Нем другим, как к этому призывают «Бхагавад-гита» и «Бхагавата- пурана», — писания, являющиеся подлинным комментарием к Ведам. Благодаря Господу Чайтанье все обсуждаемые здесь темы стали более понятными для падших людей века Кали, и «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита» преподносит их в самой доступной форме.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

"Автор «Шри Чайтанья-чаритамриты» однозначно утверждает, что мирская любовь сводится к эгоистическому удовлетворению чувств. В основе всех ведических предписаний, позволяющих человеку обрести славу, детей, богатство и так далее, лежат все те же чувственные наслаждения. Жажду этих наслаждений можно прикрывать заботой о благе общества, национализмом, религией, альтруизмом, этикой, библейскими заповедями, заботой о здоровье, кармической деятельностью, благопристойностью, терпимостью, заботой о личном благополучии, стремлением к освобождению от материального рабства, прогрессом, привязанностью к семье, страхом общественного осуждения или законопослушностью, и тем не менее за всем этим будет стоять лишь одно: тяга к чувственным удовольствиям. Любая благочестивая деятельность в этом мире продиктована главным образом корыстными побуждениями, ибо никто не станет жертвовать своими интересами даже ради самых популярных моральных и религиозных идей. На духовном же уровне человек выше подобной корысти, и свой единственный долг он видит в вечном служении Кришне, абсолютной Личности Бога. Всякая деятельность, проникнутая таким духом, называется чистой любовью к Богу; ее единственная цель — доставить удовольствие Шри Кришне. А действие, совершаемое ради собственного наслаждения, есть не более чем проявление вожделения. Иногда такие действия совершают открыто, а иногда пытаются завуалировать".
(Ч.-ч., Ади, 4.165, комм.)

----------


## Варган

*Утренняя прогулка
(9 июля 1975, Чикаго, Иллинойс)*

...*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да, это достаточно замечательное здание.
До тех пор, пока человек пребывает в телесной концепции – он животное. Эти люди примут это?

*Джаятиртха*: Им не понравится это.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Ну и что?

*Тамал Кришна*: С помощью своей проповеди мы должны вынудить их принять это.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да. Это факт.

*Судама*: То есть мы должны подать им пример. Мы должны подать им пример для того, чтобы они увидели.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Что за пример?

*Судама*: Что сознание Кришны в действительности работает. И что очищает нас.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет. Это работает для вас. Но не работает для меня. Так они могут ответить. Вы должны им доказать, что они животные. И как вы им это сможете доказать?

*Тамал Кришна*: С помощью того, что мы покажем, что деятельность животных и их деятельность одинакова.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Да. Они должны будут подумать. Какова разница между действительностью животного и деятельностью нашего так называемого цивилизованного человека.

*Судама*: Но когда вы сравниваете их с животными, то они обижаются.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Но если он животное. Если вы вора называете вором. То он тоже обижается. Но я же не могу ему сказать, что вы очень честный человек. Вора надо называть вором. Это естественно. Вы можете сказать негру: Ты, чёрный. И он разгневается. Но он чёрный. Это другая вещь.

Если его деятельность подобна деятельности животного, – то он животное. Почему разумный человек не сможет это принять? В этом случае он также будет животным. Потому что они говорят: Человек это рациональное животное. Но если вы лишены рациональности, тогда вы тоже животное. То как он сможет объяснить, что он не животное?..

----------


## Варган

Лекция по ШБ 01.08.38, Лос-Анджелес 30.04.1973

*Шрила Прабхупада*: - Поэтому если где-то есть сознание, то оно должно быть сознанием Кришны. Если кто-то минусует Кришну, он негодяй. Он негодяй. "Сознание" означает "сознание Кришны".

730430 - Lecture SB 01.08.38 - Los Angeles
*Srila Prabhupaada*: - Therefore as soon as there is consciousness, it must be KRSNa consciousness. If one makes KRSNa minus, he's a rascal. He's a rascal. Consciousness means KRSNa consciousness.
http://vanisource.org/wiki/730430_-_..._-_Los_Angeles

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сразу мы не можем быть первоклассным преданным. Мы не можем подражать Харидасу Тхакуру. Это невозможно. Но минимум-санкхья-пурвака-нама-гана-натибхих (Шад-госвами-аштака) - мы должны практиковать. Определенное количество кругов мы должны поддерживать. И мы сделали это, поэтому ... Некоторые из наших так называемых преданных, они критикуют меня, что я ограничил шестнадцатью  кругами. Нет, почему шестнадцать кругов? Вы можете сделать триста кругов, но минимум, минимум это шестнадцать кругов. Потому что мы не привыкли уделять много времени. Мы должны быть заняты всегда. Но сесть в одном месте и повторять Харе Кришна мантру постоянно, это не возможно для любой обусловленной души, если только он не освобожден. Так что не пытайтесь подражать. Мой Гуру Махараджа строго запрещал: "Не пытайтесь подражать великим личностям, таким как Харидас Тхакур, Рупа Госвами." Он говорил, Рупа Госвами ке могха Ванчха (?). Рупа Госвами, потому что он носил набедренную повязку ... тйактва турнам ашеша-мандала-пати-шреним -сада туччхават бхутва дина-ганешакау каруная каупина-кантха ... Так что нет смысла подражать Рупе Госвами,  подражать его одежде, а затем, как только есть возможность, курить биди. (смеется)  Не занимайтесь такой ерундой. Это бесполезно, имитация. Анусарана, а не анукарана. Анукарана опасна. Анусарана. Садху-марганугаманам. Это бхакти. Мы должны пытаться следовать по стопам великих преданных, садху. Мы не можем ... Мы должны стараться следовать. Не пытайтесь подражать. Это очень опасно. (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по ШБ 7.9.5, 25.02.77, Маяпур)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 5.132

йеи йеи рупе джане, сеи таха кахе
сакала самбхаве кршне, кичху митхйа нахе

Пословный перевод: 
йеи йеи — в каком бы ни; рупе — образе; джане — знает; сеи — он; таха — то; кахе — говорит; сакала самбхаве кршне — все случается в Кришне; кичху митхйа нахе — нет никакой ошибки.

Перевод: 
Человек говорит о Господе, подразумевая тот Его образ, о котором знает. Ошибки в этом нет, ибо для Кришны нет ничего невозможного.

Комментарий: 
В этой связи можно вспомнить об одном споре, который возник у двух санньяси, проповедовавших Харе Кришна маха- мантру в городе Хайдарабаде. Один из них утверждал, что слова «Харе Рама» в этой мантре относятся к Шри Балараме, а другой говорил, что они указывают на Господа Раму. В конце концов они попросили меня рассудить их спор, и я сказал им, что имя «Рама» в мантре может относиться и к Рамачандре, и к Шри Балараме, поскольку между Господом Рамачандрой и Шри Баларамой нет разницы. В «Чайтанья-чаритамрите» мы видим, что Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами утверждает то же самое:

йеи йеи рупе джане, сеи таха кахе
сакала самбхаве кршне, кичху митхйа нахе

Если человек взывает к Господу Рамачандре, произнося «Харе Рама» и думая, что эти слова обращены именно к Нему, в этом нет ошибки. Не ошибается и тот, кто думает, что «Харе Рама» — это обращение к Шри Балараме. Те, кому известна природа вишну-таттвы, не спорят по этому поводу.

В «Лагху-бхагаватамрите» Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет, что Кришна одновременно предстает и в образе Нараяны на Вайкунтхе, и в образе Кширодакашайи Вишну, и в образе четырех экспансий — Васудевы, Санкаршаны, Прадьюмны и Анируддхи. Он опровергает представления о том, что Кришна — воплощение Нараяны. Есть преданные, считающие Нараяну изначальной Личностью Бога, а Кришну — Его воплощением. Подобных представлений придерживается даже Шанкарачарья, который в своем комментарии к «Бхагавад-гите» пишет, что Нараяна — это Сам Верховный Господь, явившийся в этот мир в образе Кришны, сына Деваки и Васудевы. Так что разобраться в этом вопросе нелегко. Но Гаудия-вайшнава-сампрадая, возглавляемая Рупой Госвами, доказывает слова Кришны в «Бхагавад-гите», который говорит, что все исходит из Него: ахам сарвасйа прабхавах — «Я изначальный источник всего сущего». «Все сущее» включает и Нараяну. Поэтому Рупа Госвами в «Лагху- бхагаватамрите» утверждает, что не Нараяна, а Кришна — изначальная Личность Бога.

В этой связи Шрила Рупа Госвами приводит стих из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (3.2.15):

сва-шанта-рупешв итараих сва-рупаир
абхйардйаманешв анукампитатма
параварешо махад-амша-йукто
хй аджо ’пи джато бхагаван йатхагних

«Когда грозные демоны, вроде Камсы, начинают сильно притеснять преданных Господа (как это было с Васудевой), Господь Кришна, хотя и нерожденный, появляется в этом мире вместе со всеми Своими экспансиями, включая Господа Вайкунтхи. Он приходит, словно огонь, возникший от трения дощечек арани». Дерево арани используется для разжигания жертвенного огня без помощи спичек или другого источника пламени. Как огонь появляется из дерева арани, так и Верховный Господь приходит, когда возникают трения между преданными и непреданными. Являя Себя в этом мире, Кришна предстает во всей полноте: Он вмещает в Себе все экспансии, такие как Нараяна, Васудева, Санкаршана, Анируддха и Прадьюмна. Кришна неотделим и от Своих воплощений в образе Нрисимхадевы, Варахи, Ваманы, Нары-Нараяны, Хаягривы, Аджиты и других. Иногда во Вриндаване Господь Кришна демонстрирует деяния этих воплощений.

В «Брахманда-пуране» сказано: «Тот же самый Господь, Личность Бога, которого на Вайкунтхе именуют четырехруким Нараяной, другом всех живых существ, а в Молочном океане — Господом Шветадвипы, лучшим из пуруш, предстал в образе сына Нанды. Огонь полон бесчисленных искр и языков пламени: одни из них довольно большие, а другие — совсем маленькие. Маленькие искры подобны живым существам, а языки пламени — экспансиям Господа Кришны, принадлежащим к категории вишну. Все божественные воплощения исходят из Кришны и, завершив Свои игры, снова входят в Него».

Поэтому в Пуранах Кришну иногда называют Нараяной, Кширодакашайи Вишну, Гарбходакашайи Вишну или Вайкунтханатхой, Господом Вайкунтхи. Поскольку Кришна абсолютен, в Нем пребывает и Мула- Санкаршана. Если все воплощения появляются из Мула-Санкаршаны, следует понимать, что по Своей божественной воле Он может явить разные воплощения даже в присутствии Кришны. Вот почему великие мудрецы восхваляют Господа под разными именами. Стало быть, если изначальную личность, источник всех других аватар, иногда называют именем Его воплощения, в этом нет никакой ошибки.

----------


## Варган

"Главная черта человека, который обрел сознание Кришны, — то, что он говорит только о Кришне или о том, что связано с Ним". 

"The immediate symptom of a KRSNa conscious man is that he speaks only of KRSNa and of matters relating to Him".

БГ 2.54, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

----------


## Варган

...
Я хочу видеть, что хотя бы один ученик понял философию Кришны
...
Проблема в том, что мы не хотим быть прилежным студентами. Небрежно - там чуть-чуть, здесь чуть-чуть, и при этом я не меняюсь...
...
Одной Луны достаточно. Нам не нужны миллионы звёзд без света. Точно так же мы не бегаем за миллионами учеников.
...
Если вы хотите что-то купить, и указана цена, вы просто платите сколько положено и берёте это. С чем тут спорить?
...
Если посчастливится где-то увидеть сознание Кришны, немедленно хватайте его!

Индия, Хайдерабад (12-04-1975)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 7.1

агатй-эка-гатим натва
хинартхадхика-садхакам
шри-чаитанйам ликхйате ’сйа
према-бхакти-ваданйата

Пословный перевод: 
агати — падшего ниже всех; эка — единственной; гатим — цели; натва — выразив почтение; хина — падшему; артха — благо; адхика — высшее; садхакам — способному даровать; шри-чаитанйам — о Господе Шри Чайтанье; ликхйате — пишется; асйа — Его (Господа, Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху); према — любовного; бхакти — преданного служения; ваданйата — великодушием.

Перевод: 
Я почтительно склоняюсь перед Господом Чайтаньей Махапрабху — высшей целью и смыслом жизни тех, кто идет духовным путем, отрекшись от стремления обладать чем-либо в этом мире. Позвольте же мне поведать о щедром даре, который Он принес миру — о преданном служении из любви к Богу.

Комментарий: 
Душа, влачащая материальное существование, совершенно беспомощна, но под влиянием иллюзии, навеянной майей (внешней энергией), она свято верит в надежную защиту государства, общества, друзей и любимых, не понимая, что в момент смерти никто из них ей не поможет. Законы природы беспощадны, и никакие материальные достояния не спасут нас из цепких лап смерти. В «Бхагавад-гите» (13.9) сказано: джанма-мртйу-джара-вйадхи-духкха-дошанударшанам — тот, кто идет к высшей цели, должен помнить о четырех видах страданий, сопутствующих материальной жизни: о рождении, смерти, старости и болезнях. От этих страданий избавиться невозможно, если не укрыться в сени лотосных стоп Господа. Поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху — единственное прибежище для всех обусловленных душ. Разумный человек не станет полагаться на свои материальные достояния; вместо этого он отдает себя на милость Господа. Такого человека называют акинчаной, не имеющим никакой собственности в материальном мире. Одно из имен Верховной Личности Бога — Акинчана-гочара. Это имя означает, что Господа может достичь только тот, кто не полагается на свои материальные достижения. Вот почему для полностью предавшихся душ, не имеющих в материальном мире ничего, на что можно было бы надеяться, Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху — единственное прибежище.

Каждый человек связывает свои надежды с дхармой (религиозностью), артхой (обогащением), камой (чувственными наслаждениями) и в конечном счете с мокшей (освобождением), однако Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху столь милостив, что может даровать нечто большее, чем освобождение. В этом стихе слова хинартхадхика-садхакам указывают на то, что, хотя по материальным понятиям освобождение ценится намного выше благочестия, материального благополучия и чувственных наслаждений, преданное служение и трансцендентная любовь к Верховной Личности Бога превосходят даже освобождение. Это великий дар Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Он провозгласил: према пум-артхо махан — «Любовь к Богу — высшее благо для всех людей». Поэтому автор «Чайтанья-чаритамриты» Шрила Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами прежде всего выражает почтение Господу Чайтанье Махапрабху и потом описывает дар любви к Богу, которым Господь щедро одарил этот мир.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Aди 7.23

патрапатра-вичара нахи, нахи стханастхана
йеи йанха пайа, танха каре према-дана

Пословный перевод: 
патра — заслуживающего; апатра — не заслуживающего; вичара — различения; нахи — нет; нахи — нет; стхана — подходящего места; астхана — неподходящего места; йеи — любой; йанха — где; пайа — получает (возможность); танха — там; каре — совершает; према-дана — распространение любви к Богу.

Перевод: 
Раздавая людям любовь к Богу, Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его спутники не принимали во внимание, достоин человек такого дара или нет, и не думали о том, нужно дарить людям эту любовь или не нужно. Они не ставили никаких условий. Везде, где было возможно, Панча-таттва одаривала всех любовью к Богу.

Комментарий: 
Находятся невежды, которые препятствуют миссии Господа Чайтаньи, критикуя Движение сознания Кришны за то, что в нем европейцы и американцы получают посвящение в брахманы и санньяси. Однако, как явствует из этих стихов, проповедник, распространяя любовь к Богу, не должен принимать во внимание, кто ее получает: европеец, американец, индус, мусульманин или кто-то еще. Движение сознания Кришны нужно распространять повсюду, где есть возможность, и, если благодаря этим усилиям люди становятся вайшнавами, их следует почитать больше, чем брахманов, индусов или индийцев. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху желал, чтобы Его имя стало известно в каждом городе и деревне на земном шаре. Сейчас учение Чайтаньи Махапрабху распространяется по всему миру, и как не признать искренних последователей этого учения настоящими вайшнавами, брахманами и санньяси? Завистливые люди иногда возмущаются этим, выдвигая глупые аргументы, но преданные, участники Движения сознания Кришны, не обращают на них внимания. Мы строго следуем принципам, установленным Панча-таттвой.

----------


## Варган

КАНИШТХА-АДХИКАРИ И ПРОПОВЕДЬ

*Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.9.4, Майапур, 11.02.1976*

*Шрила Прабхупада*: "Итак, вы не можете стать _маха-бхаагаватой_ внезапно, но только развиваясь из _каништха-адхикари_.

_арчаайам эва харайе
йах пууджааМ щраддхайехате
на тад-бхактешу чаанйешу
са бхактах пракритах смритаХ_
ШБ 11.2.47

Стадия _праактритаХ_. Итак, стадия _праактритаХ_ означает, что мы поклоняемся Божеству, но мы должны не только поклоняться Божеству, но и развиваться. Что такое «развитие»? Становиться постепенно проповедником. Это _мадхйама-адхикари_, вторая стадия: проповедник. Проповедник означает:

_иишваре тад адхиинешу
баалищешу двишатсу ча
према-маитрии-крипаа упекшааХ 
йаХ кароти мадхйамаХ_
(ШБ 11.2.46)

Когда вы станете полностью сознающими Кришну с помощью регулярного поклонения Божествам (у нас есть предписания вставать рано утром, предлагать _мангала-аарати_, затем _киртана_, затем лекция — таким способом практикуйте, практикуйте), и когда вы станете продвинутым в сознании Кришны, тогда у вас будет естественная склонность или стремление проповедовать. Пока вы не развили у себя эту склонность к проповеди, просто оставайтесь в _каништха-адхикари_ — вы не знаете, как спасти других. _На тад-бхактешу чаанйешу_ — вы не знаете, как встречать возвышенного преданного; вы не знаете как делать добро другим. 

Итак, миссия Чайтаньи Махапрабху заключалась не в том, чтобы держать человека в положении _каништха-адхикари_, особенно тех, кто родился в Индии. Он говорит:

_бхаарата-бхуумите манушйа-джанма хаила йаара
джанма саартхака кари' кара пара-упакаара_
(ЧЧ Ади 9.41)

Таков принцип – _пара-упакаара_ [другим добро]. Потому что все страдают. Итак, на самой нижней стадии каждый должен участвовать очень усердно в поклонении Божеству — _шрии-виграхаараадхана-нитйа-наанаа-шрингаара-тан-мандира-маарджанаадау_ (_Гурваштака_). Человек должен быть занят…, каждый должен быть занят в шрии-виграхаараадхана, в поклонении Божеству. Что такое поклонение Божеству? _Шрии-виграхаараадхана-нитйа-наанаа-шрингаара_ — украшать Божество очень-очень красиво, _шрингаара_. _Тан-мандира-маарджанаадау_ — и содержать храм, весь целиком, в идеальной чистоте. Этот _каништха-адхикари_ должен быть полностью занят такими вещами, тогда он постепенно возвысится до _мадхйама-адхикари_". 

Источник: http://vanisource.org/wiki/760211_-_...9.04_-_Mayapur

----------


## Aniruddha das

До возраста 25 лет, ни у кого не должно быть никакой связи с женщиной. Это брахмачари. Строго. Эти правила для брахмачари описаны в Шримад Бхагаватам, что он должен ходить от двери к двери, собирая подаяния для своего духовного учителя, и обращаться к каждой женщине как к матери, с самого начала. С пяти лет, если ребенок обучен называть всех женщин матерями, естественно его культура будет другой. Поскольку он научился называть всех женщин матерями, у него нет другой идеи. Маленький ребенок, и когда он видит любую женщину перед собой, он знает: "Она моя мать". Была такая практика. И это хорошо не только с религиозной точки зрения, но и с моральной точки зрения тоже хорошо смотреть на всех женщин как на матерей. Эта система до сих пор есть в Индии, любую незнакомую вам женщину, называют "мать". К ней так обращаются.Она может вам годится в дочки или внучки, но к ней обращаются, выражая уважение женщине, называя ее "мать", матаджи". Это индийская система. Сейчас какие-то негодяи ввели обращение "бхагиниджи", "сестра". Но это не из шастры. В шастре говорится, ко всем женщинам, кроме своей жены, нужно обращаться "мать". (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по ШБ 1.16.10, 07.01.1974)

----------


## ИгорьN

Любой может понять, любой здравомыслящий человек может понять: я не есть это тело, я – душа. Но для того, чтобы утвердиться в этом убеждении, нам нужно работать над этим.
Как я уже объяснял вам, ребёнок может быть очень привязан к играм,  если вы хотите прекратить его шалости, вы должны дать ему какое-то хорошее занятие. Если вы просто останавливаете ребёнка, говорите ему: Прекрати баловаться, - пугая его, угрожая ему, или каким-то другим способом. Искусственно вы можете остановить его на какое-то время, но как только он вновь получит возможность, он снова начнёт шалить. Поэтому вы должны занять его каким-то хорошим делом, чтобы он привлёкся этим. И чтобы он был занят этим хорошим занятием. И не тратил своё время, играя и шаля.
Подобным же образом, сознание - активно. Если вы не найдёте никакого занятия своему сознанию, тогда естественным образом ваше сознание будет действовать через тело.
Вплоть до того, чтобы достичь этой цели жизни, мы должны начать настоящую, так сказать, профессиональную духовную жизнь. И об этой духовной жизни, профессиональной духовной жизни говорится в Бхагават-Гите.
(Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по БГ 2.46-46, Нью-Йорк, 1966 г, 28 марта)

----------


## Варган

"ШРИ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ МАХАПРАБХУ - ЭТО САМ БОГ. ЕСЛИ БЫ ОН СЧИТАЛ, ЧТО БЫЛО БЫ ЛУЧШЕ РАСПРОСТРАНИТЬ СОЗНАНИЕ КРИШНЫ ДРУГИМ ПУТЁМ, ОН БЫ ЭТО СДЕЛАЛ". 

"Я считаю, что у нас нет необходимости использовать разные музыкальные таланты для распространения Сознания Кришны. Лучше, чтобы люди строго следовали путём Господа Чайтаньи и Его преданных санкиртаны. Мы используем мридангу и караталы, и этого достаточно. Мы не музыканты. Мы Кришна бхакты. Поэтому мы не делаем упор на важности всех этих разных музыкальных талантов. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху - это Сам Бог. Если бы Он считал, что было бы лучше распространить Сознание Кришны другим путём, Он бы это сделал. Нет, наш процесс - это просто играть на мриданге и караталах, путешествовать и воспевать Харе Кришна и просить каждого повторять Харе Кришна и просто проповедовать философию "Шримад Бхагаватам". У нас нет необходимости пытаться добавлять что либо к этому простому методу. Это только собьёт нас с пути. Поэтому я прошу вас следовать этому простому пути Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху и помочь мне распространить эту удивительную миссию по всему миру. Оставайтесь чистыми и устойчивыми в Сознании Кришны, следуя основным правилам, что я вам дал. Повторяйте 16 кругов ежедневно, следуйте 4 регулирующим принципам, поднимайтесь рано, посещайте мангала-арати, классы и т. д. Это самое важное".

(Шрила Прабхупада, письмо Джагадише Пандиту, 28.12.1974)

----------


## Варган

ПЫТАЙТЕСЬ ПРОДВИГАТЬ ЭТОТ КУЛЬТ САНКИРТАНЫ НАСКОЛЬКО ЭТО ВОЗМОЖНО

"Идея состоит в том, что Санкиртану следует продвигать, несмотря на какие-либо сложности. Это наша миссия. Поэтому аккуратно, в соответствии со временем, местом и обстоятельствами, пытайтесь продвигать этот культ Санкиртаны насколько это возможно, и Кришна будет очень и очень доволен вашей деятельностью. Я тоже очень доволен вашими действиями, и вы можете рассчитывать на все мои благословения. Пожалуйста, продолжайте заниматься этим и будьте благословлены". 

"The idea is that Sankirtana must be pushed on, even there are some difficulties. That is our mission. So tactfully, according to place, time, and surroundings, try to push on this Sankirtana cult as far as possible and Krishna will be very very much pleased upon you. I am also very much pleased for your activities and I have all my blessings for you. Please continue this activity and be blessed".

[Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гаура Хари, 24.09.1971]

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to...eptember,_1971

----------


## Варган

ПРОПОВЕДНИК ОБЯЗАН УЧРЕЖДАТЬ ДВИЖЕНИЕ САНКИРТАНЫ

"Хотя Господь Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху и Его преданные, находящиеся в цепи ученической преемственности, способны победить в споре любых ученых или философов, доказав верховное положение Личности Бога, их главное занятие как проповедников состоит не в этом, а в том, чтобы повсюду устанавливать движение санкиртаны. Просто побеждать в спорах ученых и философов — это не занятие для проповедника. Проповедник обязан одновременно с этим учреждать движение санкиртаны, ибо такова миссия культа Чайтаньи".

Шри Чайтанья Чаритамрита, Ади лила 16.8, комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады.

"Although Lord SrI Caitanya MahAprabhu and His devotees in disciplic succession can defeat all kinds of learned scholars, scientists and philosophers in arguments, thus establishing the supremacy of the Personality of Godhead, their main business as preachers is to introduce saNkIrtana everywhere. Simply to defeat scholars and philosophers is not the occupation of a preacher. Preachers must simultaneously introduce the saNkIrtana movement, for that is the mission of the Caitanya cult".

----------


## Варган

МЫ ПОСЫЛАЕМ НАШИХ ЛЮДЕЙ НА УЛИЧНУЮ [НАМА-]САНКИРТАНУ. НЕ ИМЕЕТ ЗНАЧЕНИЯ, ЖАЖДЕТ НАРОД СЛУШАТЬ ИЛИ НЕТ

«Так же, как мы воспеваем «_Харе Кришна_», мы можем не понимать, что значит _Харе Кришна_, но, тем не менее, это благоприятно, потому что это трансцендентный звук. Если вы в любом месте воспеваете _Харе Кришна_, люди могут слушать, а могут не слушать, но это для них благоприятно. Поэтому мы посылаем наших людей на уличную [_нама-_]_санкиртану_. Не имеет значения, жаждет народ слушать или нет — это всё равно благоприятно. Это создаёт атмосферу, которая очень-очень благоприятна для человеческого общества. Таков должен быть наш принцип. А вовсе не так, что мы станем огорчаться оттого, что никто не обращает внимание на наше воспевание.   Наше движение _санкиртаны_ тем и замечательно, что просто с помощью воспевания эта вибрация создаёт благоприятную атмосферу, _варийАн эша те пращнах_ [_ШБ 2.1.1_].
… Итак, мы должны быть полностью уверены в том, что это воспевание — не вибрация этого материального мира. Оно не вибрация этого материального мира. Нароттама даса Тхакура говорит: _голокера према-дхана хари-нАма-санкИртана_ [Нароттама даса Тхакура. _Хари хари бипхале_].  Оно принесено из духовного мира. Оно полностью духовно». 

(_Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.1.1-2.1.2, Нью-Йорк, 19 апреля 1973 г._)

«Just like we are chanting "_Hare KRSNa_," we may not understand what is meaning of _Hare KRSNa_, but still, because it is transcendental sound, it is auspicious. Wherever you chant _Hare KRSNa_, they may hear or they may not hear, it is auspicious for them. So we are sending our men for street _saNkIrtana_. It doesn't matter whether people are eager to hear it or not, but it is auspicious. It will create an atmosphere which is very, very congenial to the human society. That should be our principle. Not that because we are chanting, nobody is taking care, we shall not be disappointed. Our, this _saNkIrtana_ movement is so nice that simply by chanting, the vibration will create an auspicious atmosphere, _varIyAn esa te praZnaH_ (SB 2.1.1).


So we should always be confident that this chanting is not a vibration of this material world. This is not vibration of material world. Narottama dAsa ThAkura says, _golokera prema-dhana hari-nAma-saNkIrtana_ (Narottama dAsa ThAkura). It is imported from the spiritual world. It is completely spiritual».

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o...April_19,_1973

----------


## Варган

НАШ ДОЛГ И РЕЛИГИОЗНАЯ ОБЯЗАННОСТЬ — ВЫХОДИТЬ НА УЛИЦЫ, ГДЕ ОБЩЕСТВО В ЦЕЛОМ МОЖЕТ СЛЫШАТЬ ВОСПЕВАНИЕ И ВИДЕТЬ ТАНЦЫ

«Наша основная Миссия — распространять повсюду в мире Движение Санкиртаны (воспевания Святых Имён Бога), как это было рекомендовано Воплощением Господа, Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху. Люди этого века сильно сопротивляются тому, чтобы узнать что-либо о сознании Бога в силу того, что они находятся в злосчастном жизненном положении. Они тяжко трудятся днём и ночью просто для того, чтобы удовлетворять чувства. Но эта трансцендентная вибрация Санкиртаны постучится в двери их сердец, чтобы разбудить их духовно. Поэтому нужно дать им немного удачи, чтобы они могли использовать эту возможность.

Не рекомендуется, чтобы преданный Сознания Кришны уходил в затворничество и воспевал, получая освобождение только для себя одного. Наш долг и религиозная обязанность — выходить на улицы, где общество в целом может слышать воспевание и видеть танцы. Мы уже видели на практике, как благодаря этому методу многие-многие юноши и девушки в Америке и Европе были спасены от развращённых привычек этой эпохи и сейчас посвятили свои жизни служению Кришне. 

Законы государства предназначены специально для того, чтобы воспитать в гражданах хорошие качества характера, а хорошие качества характера означают — избегать следующей греховной деятельности: интоксикации, незаконная половая жизнь, азартные игры и мясоедение. Мы препятствуем тому, чтобы люди занимались такой греховной деятельностью. Все наши ученики применяют эти принципы на практике в своей жизни, и они учат других следовать тем же принципам. Поэтому обязанность правительства — помочь нам в нашей миссионерской работе, а не препятствовать нам.

Мы надеемся, что правительственные органы будут сотрудничать с нашими группами Санкиртаны и дадут нам разрешение совершать Санкиртану на улицах. Для этого необходимо дать нам возможность воспевать Имена Кришны, танцевать, играть на барабанах-мридангах, просить пожертвования, продавать журналы нашего общества, а иногда – сидеть, играя на мридангах. Наша обязанность, как преданных Господа Кришны, — учить людей, как любить Бога и поклоняться Ему в своей повседневной жизни. В этом цель и предназначение человеческой жизни. 

[Подпись]

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами».

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады от 01.10.1969).

"Our basic Mission is to propagate the Sankirtan Movement (chanting of the Holy Names of God) all around the world as was recommended by the Incarnation of the Lord, Sri Chaitanya Mahaprabhu. People in this age are reluctant very much to understand about God consciousness on account of their unfortunate condition of life. They are working hard day and night simply for sense gratification. But this transcendental vibration of Sankirtan will knock at the door of their hearts for spiritual awakening. Therefore, they should be given the chance for this opportunity.
It is not recommended that a Krishna Conscious devotee go into seclusion for chanting by himself and thereby gaining salvation for himself alone. Our duty and religious obligation is to go out into the streets where the people in general can hear the chanting and see the dancing. We have already seen practically how by this process many, many boys and girls of America and Europe have been saved from the immoral practices of this age and have now dedicated their lives to the service of Krishna.
The state laws are specifically meant for making citizens men of good character, and good character means avoiding the following sinful activities: intoxication, illicit sex life, gambling and meat-eating. We are checking people from practicing these sinful activities. All of our students are applying these principles practically in their lives, and they are teaching others to follow the same principles. Therefore, it is the duty of the government to help us in our missionary work rather than to hinder us.
It is hoped that the government authorities will cooperate with our Sankirtan parties in enabling us to perform Sankirtan on the streets. To do this it is necessary that we be able to chant the Names of Krishna, dance, play the mridanga drum, request donations, sell our society's journal, and on occasion, sit down with the mridanga drum. As devotees of Lord Krishna it is our duty to teach the people how to love God and worship Him in their daily life. This is the aim and destination of human life.
[signed]
A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami"

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to..._October,_1969

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Фрагмент письма Сатсварупа дасу 8 апреля 1968 г.
_

Мой дорогой Сатсварупа!

Ты можешь проинформировать преданных вот о чем: Майя не может коснуться чистого преданного. Когда ты видишь, что преданный предположительно находится в трудном положении, это не работа Майи, но действие Господа через посредство Его Личной внутренней энергии. Пандавам пришлось испытать столько невзгод, уход в лес Господа Рамачандры, Его жена, Богиня Удачи, была похищена Раваной, смерть Господа Кришны, вызванная стрелой охотника, битье палками Тхакура Харидаса на 22 рыночных площадях или распятие Господа Иисуса Христа – все это действия лично Господа. Мы не всегда можем понять хитросплетения таких инцидентов. Иногда они устраиваются, чтобы ввести в заблуждение личностей, которые являются демонами. Поэтому вам следует обсуждать на Иштагоштхи текущий материал для чтения из Бхагавад-гиты или Шримад-Бхагаватам. Мы должны стараться понимать все на основе стандарта преданного служения. В Бхагавад-гите ясно сказано, что тот, кто на сто процентов занят в служении Господу, находится в трансцендентном положении, и Майя больше не оказывает влияния на такое тело. Господь и Его чистые преданные всегда находятся за пределами действий Майи. Даже несмотря на то что они могут казаться похожими на действия Майи, мы должны понимать, что это действие Йогамайи, или внутренней энергии Господа. 

Мои благословения всем вам. 

Я чувствую себя хорошо. 

Ваш вечный доброжелатель, 
А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами

----------


## Варган

СО ВРЕМЕНЕМ, КОГДА НАСТУПИТ СРОК, ОН ПЕРЕСТАНЕТ БЫТЬ АТЕИСТОМ. ЕСЛИ КТО-ТО СЛУШАЕТ ЧУТЬ-ЧУТЬ ВНИМАТЕЛЬНО, ОН ПОЛУЧАЕТ УДАЧУ ПРИДТИ К СОЗНАНИЮ КРИШНЫ

ЮНОША-АНГЛИЧАНИН: Прабхупада, если какой-нибудь атеист слышит Святое Имя на улице во время [харинама-]санкиртаны, есть ли для него в этом польза? 

ШРИЛА ПРАБХУПАДА: Есть. Со временем, когда наступит срок, он перестанет быть атеистом. Он станет теистом. Эффект слушания тем и замечателен, что постепенно человек становится теистом. Как наши ученики… Отнюдь не каждый из них был Прахладой Махараджей. Но, тем не менее, с помощью слушания они пришли в Движение сознания Кришны. Разве нет? Да. Просто с помощью… (смеётся). Мы даём счастливый шанс услышать. Наша уличная [харинама-]санкиртана для этого и предназначена. Если кто-то слушает чуть-чуть внимательно, он получает удачу придти к сознанию Кришны.

(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 7.5.22-30. Лондон, 08.09.1971)

English boy: Prabhup?da, if someone is hearing the holy name in the street, if the sa?k?rtana party is chanting, and they are atheists, what benefit is it for them?
Srila PrabhupAda: There is. In time, in due course of time, he will no longer remain atheist. He'll become theist. The hearing effect is so nice that gradually he becomes theist. As our students... Not that everyone was PrahlAda MahArAja. Still, by simply hearing they have come to KRSNa consciousness movement. Is it not? Yes. Simply by... (laughter) We are giving chance to hear. Our street sankIrtana is meant for that. If somebody hears a little attentively, he will get the chance to come to KRSNa consciousness.

http://vanisource.org/wiki/Lecture_o...tember_8,_1971

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "Итак, вот вам мой совет, я старый человек. Поэтому даже если я не вернусь, вы продолжите это Движение сознания Кришны. Оно вечно, и я попрошу вас придерживаться тех стандартов и той программы, которые я уже дал вам. Поклонение Божествам, киртан, уличная [харинама-]санкиртана, распространение литературы и книг. Вы должны выполнять эту программу с большим энтузиазмом. Таково моё требование". 
(Лекция-комментарий на молитвы Нрисимхе, Лос-Анжелес, 02.08.1970).




> Srila Prabhupada: "So my advice to you, I am old man. So even I may not return, you shall continue this KRSNa consciousness movement. This is eternal and I shall request you to keep the standard as I have already given you the program. The Deity worship, the kIrtana, the street saNkIrtana, distribution of literature, books. You should carry on this program with great enthusiasm. That is my request". 
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Purport_t...August_2,_1970



«Да, такое открытие храмов, проведение ежедневной уличной [харинама-]санкиртаны, распространение книг, проповедь в школах и институтах — это наша стандартная программа для того, чтобы сделать миру «инъекцию» Сознания Кришны. И если мы будем следовать этой программе, мы достигнем успеха, безо всяких сомнений». 
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Пушта Кришне, 08.11.1972)




> «Yes, such opening of temples, holding daily street sankirtana, distributing books, preaching in the schools and colleges, this is our standard programme for injecting Krishna Consciousness in the world. And if we simply stick to this programme we shall be successful, without any doubt».
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/Letter_to...November,_1972

----------


## Aniruddha das

баху-шастре баху-вакйе читте бхрама хайа
садхйа-садхана шрештха на хайа нишчайа


Если человек становится книжным червем, читая всевозможные книги и шастры, и если он выслушивает множество толкований и поучений от разных людей, то это лишь порождает сомнения в его сердце. Таким образом невозможно понять цель жизни.
Комментарий: 
В «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.13.8) сказано: грантхан наивабхйасед бахун на вйакхйам упайунджита: «Человеку, особенно если он преданный, не следует читать слишком много книг и зарабатывать себе на жизнь профессией толкователя». Нужно отказаться от желания стать знатоком писаний ради того, чтобы заработать себе мирскую репутацию и деньги. Тот, кто рассеивает свое внимание, читая слишком много книг, не может сосредоточиться на преданном служении. Более того, как следует понять много писаний невозможно, ибо каждое из них многозначно и исполнено глубокого смысла. В этой связи Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что те, кто любит читать много книг на разные темы, особенно книг, посвященных кармической деятельности и абстрактной философии, лишают себя возможности заниматься беспримесным преданным служением, поскольку их внимание рассеивается.
Человек питает естественную склонность к деятельности, приносящей наслаждения, к религиозным ритуалам и абстрактному философствованию. С незапамятных времен блуждая впотьмах, живое существо не понимает, в чем состоит истинная цель жизни, и потому растрачивает отпущенную ему жизнь понапрасну. Невинные запутавшиеся люди лишены возможности обрести кришна-бхакти, преданное служение Господу. Тапана Мишра — яркий пример тому. Обладая большой эрудицией, он был не в состоянии понять, в чем заключается цель жизни. Поэтому ему была дана возможность услышать наставления, которые Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху давал Санатане Госвами. Наказ Господа Чайтаньи Тапане Мишре особенно важен для тех, кто бесцельно бродит, собирая кипы книг и толком не читая ни одну из них, для тех, кто полностью запутался и не знает, в чем заключается цель жизни. (ЧЧ Ади 16.11)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Ади 16.19

эи мата бангера локера каила маха хита
‘нама’ дийа бхакта каила, падана пандита
Пословный перевод: 
эи мата — таким образом; бангера — Восточной Бенгалии; локера — людям; каила — даровал; маха — великое; хита — благо; нама — святое имя Господа; дийа — давая; бхакта — преданными; каила — сделал их; падана — обучая; пандита — учеными людьми.

Перевод: 

*Так Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху одарил людей Восточной Бенгалии величайшим благом, посвятив их в хари-наму [маха-мантру Харе Кришна] и Своими наставлениями превратив их в ученых людей.*

Комментарий: 
Следуя примеру Господа Чайтаньи Махапрабху, Движение сознания Кришны распространяет маха-мантру Харе Кришна и побуждает людей всего мира повторять ее. Мы даем людям огромное сокровище трансцендентных книг, переводя их на все основные языки мира. По милости Господа Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху эти книги успешно раскупаются, и многие люди начинают повторять маха-мантру Харе Кришна, испытывая от этого огромную радость. В этом суть проповеди религии Чайтаньи. Господь хотел, чтобы Его учение распространилось по всему миру, и потому Международное общество сознания Кришны смиренно прилагает усилия, чтобы пророчество Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху сбылось, и Его религия распространилась во всем мире, особенно в странах Запада.

----------


## Варган

"Я прилагаю письмо, адресованное Хайагриве. Вторую часть статьи с беседой с Гинсбургом не нужно издавать. Нашим правилом должно быть издание только наших различных статей о сознании Кришны. Нас не заботят никакие другие общества, кроме движения сознания Кришны в своём чистом виде. В Индии говорят: "Малое количество чистого намного лучше, чем огромные количества чего-то с примесью". Поэтому, пожалуйста, старайтесь следовать этому правилу и издавайте в журнале "Назад к Богу" только статьи о чистом сознании Кришны."
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Брахмананде, 27 августа 1969)

----------


## Варган

ЛЮДИ ДО СИХ ПОР ГОТОВЫ ХОРОШО ЗАПЛАТИТЬ ЗА ЧИСТУЮ ВЕЩЬ

"Обо мне так много говорят, что я совершил удивительные вещи. Но я им отвечаю, что я не волшебник, я не фокусник. Единственная моя заслуга в том, что я представляю Кришну как Он есть. Вот и всё. Я не разбавляю Кришну. Это не то, чем я занимаюсь. И потому что это чисто, как чистое гхи, все принимают. Однако если добавить далду*, подмешать в гхи какую-то гадость, тогда никто не примет. До меня западных странах очень много свами представляли подмешанное знание, поэтому ни один человек не стал кришна-бхактой. Но сейчас тысячи ими становятся. Почему? Потому что им предложили что-то чистое.

Чистую вещь везде примут. Приведу пример. В Дели есть... Я видел один магазин сладостей. Владелец готовит все сладости строго на чистом _гхи_. Поэтому в его магазине всегда сотни покупателей. А совсем неподалёку готовят на_ далда-гхи_. И это не... Люди до сих пор готовы хорошо заплатить за чистую вещь. 

Таким образом наше движение сознания Кришны представляет "Бхагавад-гиту как она есть". Мы ничего не стряпали. Когда я только начинал это движение в Америке, кто-то из друзей посоветовал: "Вы написали "Международное общество сознания Кришны". Почему бы не сделать "сознание Бога"? Тогда все это примут." Нет. Бог - это Кришна. Это должно быть чётко установлено - "сознание Кришны". Я не возражаю, если даже никто это не примет, но там обязательно должно быть "Кришна".

Поэтому очень радостно от того, в западный странах принимают Кришну. Почему бы нет? Кришна для всех. Кришна - Бо... Кришна - верховная Личность Бога. Он говорит _ахам биджа-прадах пита, сарва йонишу каунтейа_ (БГ 14.4): "Во всех видах жизни живые существа есть Мои неотъемлемые частички. Они Мои сыновья. Я - изначальный Отец."

_Биджа-прадах пита_. Почему Кришну вдруг не примут? Его принимают, это в действительности происходит. Они из разных слоёв общества, но поскольку каждый из нас является сыном Кришны, неотъемлемой частичкой Кришны, поэтому это требует всего лишь небольшого внимательного слушания о Кришне. _Шраванади-шуддха-читте карайе удайа. Севонмукхе хи джихвадау свайам эва спхуратй адах_ (БРС 1.2.234).

В "Чайтанья Чаритамрите" говорится _шраванади-шуддха-читте карайе удайа_ (ЧЧ, Мадхйа 22.107). Кришна там, в сердце каждого. _Ишварах сарва бхутанам_ (БГ 18.61). Но мы этого не знаем. Однако Кришна и сознание Кришны могут могут пробудиться просто посредством слушания от реализованной личности."

(Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Бхагавад-Гите 2.26, Хайдерабад, 20 ноября 1972 г.)

* Далда-гхи - гидрогенизированное растительное масло, маргарин.

----------


## Варган

Санкиртана, чтение и распространение книг

"Уличная санкиртана должна продолжаться, это самая важная наша программа. Движение Господа Чайтаньи — это Движение санкиртаны. Оставляйте себе два часа в день на повторение шестнадцати кругов, два часа для совместного чтения, а остальное время отдавайте санкиртане. Мы должны делать и то, и другое: читать книги и распространять книги, но распространение книг — это основная проповедь. Почитать на занятиях два часа достаточно, а читать больше можно в свободное время, если оно останется. Преданный не может постоянно читать. Час утром на лекции по Бхагавате, и час вечером — "Бхагавад-гита" или "Нектар преданности", этого достаточно".

Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Бали-Мардану и Пушта-Кришне от 18 сентября 1972 г.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 3.41

пратхаме пака карийачхена ачарйани
вишну-самарпана каила ачарйа апани
Пословный перевод: 
пратхаме — сначала; пака карийачхена — приготовила (пищу); ачарйани — жена Адвайты Ачарьи; вишну-самарпана — подношение Господу Вишну; каила — сделал; ачарйа — Адвайта Ачарья; апани — Сам.
Перевод: 
Когда жена Шрилы Адвайты Ачарьи приготовила пищу, Он Сам предложил все Господу Вишну.
Комментарий: 
Здесь описана идеальная семейная жизнь. Муж с женой живут вместе, и муж не жалея сил трудится, чтобы приобрести все необходимое для поклонения Господу Вишну. Жена дома готовит для Господа Вишну разные яства, а муж предлагает их Божеству. После этого они проводят арати и угощают прасадом домочадцев и гостей. По ведическим обычаям в доме семейных людей всегда должны быть гости. Когда я был ребенком, мой отец ежедневно принимал не менее четырех гостей, хотя в то время он зарабатывал не так много. При этом ему нетрудно было каждый день кормить прасадом по меньшей мере четырех человек. Как сказано в Ведах, перед обедом глава семьи должен выйти на улицу и очень громко крикнуть, что он готов накормить всех, кто голоден. Так ему следует созывать гостей на прасад. Если кто- то придет, глава семьи должен накормить его, а если прасада окажется недостаточно, — нужно отдать гостю свою порцию. Если же никто не откликнется, глава семьи может пообедать сам. Таким образом, семейная жизнь — это тоже своего рода аскеза. Вот почему этот уклад называется грихастха-ашрамом. Мужчина может счастливо жить с женой и детьми в сознании Кришны и при этом следовать всем регулирующим принципам, которым следуют в любом храме. Того же, кто ведет семейную жизнь, лишенную сознания Кришны, называют грихамедхи. Семейные люди в сознании Кришны — это настоящие грихастхи, то есть те, кто с семьей живет в ашраме. Шри Адвайта Прабху был идеальным грихастхой, а Его дом — образцовым грихастха-ашрамом.

----------


## Варган

ГОСПОДЬ ЧАЙТАНЬЯ ТВЕРДО ВЕРИЛ В СЛОВА СВОЕГО ДУХОВНОГО УЧИТЕЛЯ, И ПОТОМУ ОН НИКОГДА НЕ ОСТАНАВЛИВАЛ СВОЕГО ДВИЖЕНИЯ САНКИРТАНЫ

"Из того, что сказал Господь Чайтанья видно, что человек, не имеющий веры в слова духовного учителя и поступающий по своей прихоти, не сможет достичь желаемого успеха в повторении Харе Кришна. В ведических писаниях утверждается, что сущность всех трансцендентных писаний открывается тому, кто имеет непоколебимую веру в Верховного Господа и своего духовного учителя. Господь Чайтанья твердо верил в слова Своего духовного учителя и никогда не пренебрегал его наставлениями, и потому Он никогда не останавливал Своего движения санкиртаны". 

(Шрила Прабхупада. Учение Господа Чайтанья, глава 19)

----------


## Варган

ГРИХАСТХИ ДОЛЖНЫ ИСПОЛНЯТЬ ПРЕДАННОЕ СЛУЖЕНИЕ В ТОЧНОСТИ ТАК ЖЕ, КАК БРАХМАЧАРИ И САННЬЯСИ

"По поводу того, как побудить грихастх принимать участие в деятельности в сознании Кришны, а не в деятельности майи, все очень просто: они должны очень строго посещать храмовые программы. Утренняя арати, лекции, санкиртана. Мы даем им эти дома для того, чтобы они исполняли преданное служение в точности так же, как брахмачари и санньяси. А иначе зачем покупать дома рядом с храмом? Вся идея состоит в том, чтобы жить рядом с храмом и воспользоваться всеми благами храмовой программы… Община домохозяев в Лос-Анджелесе и в любом из наших храмов предназначена не для того, чтобы они могли быть независимыми от храмовой программы".

Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Джаятиртхе от 1 мая 1974 г.




> "Concerning how to induce grhasthas to take part in Krsna Consciousness activities rather than in activities of Maya it is very simple: they should attend the temple program rigidly. Morning arati, classes, sankirtana. We have given houses with the purpose to execute devotional service exactly like the Brahmacaris and sannyasis. Otherwise, why purchase houses near the temple? The whole idea is to live near the temple and take advantage of the temple program... The householding community in Los Angeles or any of our temples is not meant to be independent from the temple program".
> 
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/740501_-_...en_from_Bombay

----------


## Варган

АЧАРЬЮ НЕ ВЫБИРАЮТ

«Ачарью-вайшнава не выбирают большинством голосов, ибо его положение и без того очевидно. От ачарьи-вайшнава исходит сияние (он - "самосветящийся"), и это не зависит от каких бы то ни было судебных решений».




> "Mundane votes have no jurisdiction to elect a VaiSNava AcaArya. A VaiSNava AcArya is self-effulgent, and there is no need for any court judgment".


(«Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрита», Мадхья, 1.220, комм. Шрилы Прабхупады).

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 3.190

гхаре йана кара сада кршна-санкиртана
кршна-нама, кршна-катха, кршна арадхана
Пословный перевод: 
гхаре йана — придя домой; кара — совершайте; сада — всегда; кршна- санкиртана — пение святого имени Господа; кршна-нама — святое имя Господа; кршна-катха — обсуждение игр Кришны; кршна — Господу Кришне; арадхана — поклонение.
Перевод: 
Затем Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху попросил всех преданных возвращаться по домам и начать там совместное пение святого имени. Он также попросил их поклоняться Кришне, повторять Его святое имя и обсуждать Его божественные игры.
Комментарий: 
Здесь Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху Сам объясняет цель начатого Им Движения Харе Кришна. Учение Шри Чайтаньи Махапрабху не обязывает всех принимать санньясу по Его примеру. Любой может практиковать сознание Кришны дома, выполняя тем самым волю Господа. Любой может участвовать в пении святого имени Кришны, маха-мантры Харе Кришна. Кроме того, можно обсуждать «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам», установить дома Божества Радхи- Кришны или Гауры-Нитая либо и те, и другие Божества и прилежно поклоняться Им. Для этого необязательно открывать проповеднические центры по всему миру. Любой интересующийся Движением сознания Кришны может установить у себя дома Божества и под руководством духовного наставника поклоняться Им, петь маха-мантру и устраивать обсуждения «Бхагавад-гиты» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам». На своих лекциях мы рассказываем, как это делать. Те, кто не готов жить в храме и следовать строгому храмовому распорядку — в первую очередь грихастхи вместе с женами и детьми, — могут открыть проповеднический центр у себя дома. Для этого достаточно установить там Божество Господа, поклоняться Ему по утрам и вечерам, петь Харе Кришна и обсуждать «Бхагавад-гиту» и «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Подобная возможность есть у всех семейных людей, вот почему Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху обратился к присутствовавшим преданным с такой просьбой.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 6.178

бхагаван — ‘самбандха’, бхакти — ‘абхидхейа’ хайа
према — ‘прайоджана’, веде тина-васту кайа
Пословный перевод: 
бхагаван — Верховный Господь; самбандха — взаимоотношения; бхакти — преданное служение; абхидхейа — трансцендентная деятельность; хайа — есть; према — любовь к Богу; прайоджана — высшая цель жизни; веде — Веды; тина-васту — три предмета; кайа — раскрывают.
Перевод: 
Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху продолжил: «Верховный Господь — основа всех взаимоотношений, преданное служение Ему — это истинное предназначение души, а обретение любви к Богу — высшая цель жизни. Таковы три темы, которые раскрывают ведические писания».
Комментарий: 
Господь Кришна подтверждает это в «Бхагавад-гите» (15.15): ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйах. Истинная цель, ради которой следует читать Веды, — это понять, как стать преданным Верховного Господа. Господь Сам говорит: ман-мана бхава мад-бхакто мад-йаджи мам намаскуру(Б.-г., 9.34). Поэтому, изучив Веды, следует посвятить себя преданному служению Господу, всегда думая о Нем (ман-мана), став Его преданным, падая перед Ним ниц и поклоняясь Ему. Это называется вишну-арадхана и представляет собой высшее предназначение каждого человека. Достичь его помогает институт варнашрама-дхармы, в соответствии с которым общество делится на брахмачари, грихастх, ванапрастх и санньяси, а также на брахманов, кшатриев, вайшьев и шудр. Вся ведическая культура основана на этом. К сожалению, в наш век возродить эту ведическую систему общественного устройства чрезвычайно сложно, поэтому Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху советовал нам не волноваться о варнашрама-дхарме, а вместо этого повторять мантру Харе Кришна и слушать, как чистые преданные рассказывают о Верховной Личности Бога. Это путь, рекомендованный Шри Чайтаньей Махапрабху, и только ради этого следует изучать Веды.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: «Не думайте, что проповедь это такая беззаботная деятельность — есть, спать и иногда петь «Харибол», и всё. (смеется) Это не проповедь. Мы должны быть готовы внедрять идеи сознания Кришны по всему миру.
Как, например, все эти люди, в Индии или здесь, они просто придерживаются христианства, ходят в церковь без какого бы то ни было понимания. Поэтому они терпят неудачи. Сейчас церкви закрываются. Подобным образом, если вы не будете поддерживать себя в форме для проповеди, то ваши храмы все закроются с течением времени. Без проповеди, у вас не будет вдохновения продолжать поклонение в храме. А без поклонения в храме, вы не сможете сохранить чистоту. Эти две вещи должны идти параллельно. Тогда будет успех. В наше время у индусов, мусульман или христиан из-за того, что в этих местах не обучают философии, они закрываются, что мечети, что церкви или храмы. Они закроются.
Поэтому мы пишем столько книг. Если мы не будем уделять внимания книгам, если не будем проповедовать и читать сами, не будем постигать философию, это Харе Кришна закончится за несколько лет. Поскольку не будет жизни. Как долго человек сможет искусственно продолжать: «Харе Кришна! Харибол!»? Это будет искусственно. Не будет жизни. (Утренняя прогулка, 12 декабря 1973 г., Лос Анджелес)

----------


## Варган

*Шудры-священники одобряют гомосексуальные браки*

"Говорится, что в Кали-югу _калау щУдра-самбхаваХ_ (Сканда Пурана): всё население составляют шудры. Брахманов нет, как и кшатриев, и вайшьев. Щудры делают это. Так же как щудра, низший класс, четвертый класс, он официально выступает в качестве священника, и он одобряет гомосексуальность, говоря: "Да, я даю вам свое благословение на брачный союз мужчины с мужчиной". Вы только посмотрите".

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам, 1.16.18, 13 января 1974 г., Лос-Анджелес

"Therefore in this age, in the Kali-yuga, it is said, kalau ZUdra-sambhavaH: the whole population is ZUdra. There is no brAhmaNa, there is no kSatriya, no vaiZya. ZUdrAs are doing this. Just like a ZUdra, low class, fourth class, he is officially acting as priest, and he is sanctioning homosex: "Yes, I give you my blessing. Be married man-to-man." Just see".
http://vanisource.org/wiki/740113_-_..._-_Los_Angeles

----------


## Варган

"Я единственный человек в Индии, который открыто критикует не только поклонение полубогам и имперсонализм, но и вообще всё, что не дотягивает до полного предания себя Кришне. Это факт. Мой Гуру Махараджа никогда не шёл в своей проповеди на компромисс, и я не иду, и мои ученики не должны это делать.

Мы твёрдо убеждены, что Кришна — Верховная Личность Бога, а все остальные — Его неотъемлемые частицы, слуги. Мы должны смело и дерзко провозглашать это всему миру, чтобы люди знали, что пока они полностью не предадутся Кришне как Верховному Господу, все их мечты о мире во всем мире так и останутся глупыми мечтаниями.

Я прочитал текст твоей речи, которую ты произнёс в Ротари Клубе, - она тщательно продумана. Постарайся как можно больше давать таких речей, как эта, и просто повторяй то, что ты услышал от меня в лекциях и прочитал в наших книгах, и духовный эффект будет очень могущественным".

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гирирадже, 3 января 1972)




> "The fact is that I am the only one in India who is openly criticizing, not only demigod worship and impersonalism, but everything that falls short of complete surrender to Krishna. My Guru Maharaja never compromised in His preaching, nor will I nor should any of my students. We are firmly convinced that Krishna is the Supreme Personality of Godhead, and all other are His part and parcel servants. This we must declare boldly to the whole world, that they should not foolishly dream of world peace unless they are prepared to surrender fully to Krishna as Supreme Lord.
> 
> I have read the text of your speech delivered to the Rotary Club and it is very thoughtfully prepared. Try to arrange as many speaking engagements like that, and simply repeat what you have heard me say in lectures and in our books, and the spiritual effect will be very potent".
> 
> Letter to Giriraja written from Bombay 03.01.1972
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/720103_-_...en_from_Bombay

----------


## Aniruddha das

Телесные представления о жизни возникают из-за желания материальных наслаждений. Они называются випада-смрити — полной противоположностью действительности. Живое существо призвано вечно служить Кришне, но, когда у живого существа появляется желание наслаждаться материальным миром, оно лишается возможности развиваться духовно. Материальный прогресс не может сделать человека счастливым. Это подтверждается в «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (7.5.30): аданта-гобхир вишатам тамисрам пунах пунаш чарвита- чарвананам — из-за необузданных чувств человек оказывается в адских условиях. Он будет жевать пережеванное, то есть снова и снова рождаться и умирать. Обусловленные души тратят всю свою жизнь, от рождения до смерти, на одни и те же тривиальные занятия: еду, сон, совокупление и самозащиту. То же самое происходит в низших, животных видах жизни. Поскольку эта деятельность повторяется снова и снова, ее называют жеванием пережеванного. Если мы откажемся от своего намерения влачить жалкое существование в материальном мире и вместо этого ступим на путь сознания Кришны, то в конце концов выйдем из-под власти суровых законов материальной природы. Иначе говоря, для того чтобы обрести освобождение, не нужно прилагать никаких дополнительных усилий. Достаточно посвятить себя служению Господу, чтобы освобождение пришло к нам само. Поэтому Шрила Билвамангала Тхакур говорит: муктих свайам мукулитанджали севате ’сман — «Освобождение стоит передо мной со сложенными ладонями, готовое прислуживать мне». (ЧЧ Мадхья 13.142 комментарий)

----------


## Варган

*Нам не нужны миллионы зрителей шоу - пусть придет одна искренняя душа.* 

"Да, мы должны основывать свою проповедническую деятельность на формуле Господа Чайтаньи: санкиртана. В конце концов, Он Бог, и Он советует делать это, так можно ли говорить о каком-то провале? Это просто невозможно.

Если мы просто будем держаться покрепче за эту программу, как я делал это с самого начала: киртан, проповедь, киртан, раздача прасада — если ты будешь делать так, этого одного будет достаточно. Конечно, ты можешь постараться делать киртан как можно лучше, с танцами, с несколькими кхолами, караталами, раковинами, и, если твоя проповедь будет искренней, все будут слушать и все поймут.

Сила сознания Кришны приходит не от какого-то внешнего шоу, нет, это запредельная этому миру духовная вибрация Харе Кришна мантры, изречений Бхагавад-гиты и Шримад-Бхагаватам. Поэтому приступай и развивай все дело в таком духе, и это будет хорошо.

Нам не нужны миллионы зрителей какого-то шоу. Пусть придет одна искренняя душа и присоединится к нам в экстатическом пении и слушании, это будет по-настоящему ценно. И распространяй книги — как можно больше.

Если человек услышит от нас какую-то философию, это поможет ему, конечно. Но если он купит одну книгу, это может изменить его жизнь. Поэтому продажа книг — это лучшая проповедническая деятельность. 

Продавай книги, устраивай киртаны в общественных местах, таких, как школы и колледжи, проповедуй. Если у тебя получится, эта простая программа доставит Кришне огромное удовольствие, и ты очень скоро сам это увидишь."
(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Судаме, 25 ноября 1972).




> My dear Sudama,
> Please accept my blessings. I beg to acknowledge receipt of your letter dated November 14, 1972, and I have noted the contents with care. Yes, we shall base our preaching work on Lord Chaitanya's formula: sankirtan. After all, He is God, and if He recommends, what is the question of failure? that is not possible. If we simply stick to this programme as I have done it since the beginning, namely, kirtan, preaching, kirtan, distribution of prasadam—if you do like this only that will be sufficient. Of course, you may make the kirtan as nice as possible, with dancing, many kholes, kartals, conches, and if you preach sincerely, anyone will listen and become convinced. The potency of Krishna Consciousness movement does not come from some outward showing, no, it is the transcendental sound vibration of Hare Krishna Mantra and the words of Bhagavad Gita, Srimad Bhagwatam, like that. So now go on and develop the things in this spirit, that will be nice. We are not interested to attract millions of men to see some show. Better we attract one sincere soul to join us in ecstatic chanting and hearing, that will be of real value. And distribute books, as many as possible. If anyone hears something philosophy from us, that will help him. But if he purchases one book that may turn his life. So selling books is the best preaching activity. Sell books, hold the kirtan in public places like schools and colleges, preach—if you practice these things, and try to improve them more and more simply by your practicing sincerely, that simple programme will please Krishna the most and you will see that very soon.
> Hoping this will meet you in good health.
> Your ever well-wisher,
> [signed]
> A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami
> to Sudama das Goswami
> November 25, 1972
> http://vanisource.org/wiki/721125_-_...en_from_Bombay

----------


## Варган

"На любой поставленный вопрос можно ответить, цитируя авторитетов, и для здравомыслящих людей этого будет вполне достаточно. Такая система  существует даже в судопроизводстве. Лучший адвокат ссылается на факты, установленные предыдущим решением суда, и не тратит сил на то, чтобы доказывать обстоятельства дела заново. Это называется системой парампары, и учёные авторитеты следуют ей, а не выдумывают собственных вздорных объяснений".

Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.10.5, комментарий Шрилы Прабупады.




> "Any question that is put forward may be answered by quoting the authority, and that satisfies the saner section. That is the system even in the law court. The best lawyer gives evidence from the past judgment of the court without taking much trouble to establish his case. This is called the parampar? system, and learned authorities follow it without manufacturing rubbish interpretations".

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

_Нектар наставлений:_
Ум хранит сотни тысяч впечатлений не только этой, но и множества предыдущих жизней. Налагаясь друг на друга, эти впечатления порою складываются в противоречивые образы. Вот почему деятельность ума может представлять серьезную опасность для обусловленной души. Тем, кто изучает психологию, известно о различных психологических изменениях в уме. В «Бхагавад-гите» (8.6) сказано:

йам йам вапи смаран бхавам

тйаджатй анте калеварам

там там эваити каунтейа

сада тад-бхава-бхавитах

«О каком бы состоянии бытия ни помнил человек, покидая тело, этого состояния он непременно достигнет».

В момент смерти ум и интеллект живого существа создают тонкую форму определенного типа тела, которое живое существо получает в следующей жизни. Если в этот момент в уме неожиданно всплывет какой-нибудь нелепый образ, в следующей жизни человеку придется родиться в соответствующем теле. Но если в момент смерти человек будет думать о Кришне, он перенесется в духовный мир, на Голоку Вриндавану. Переселение души — очень тонкий процесс; поэтому Шрила Рупа Госвами рекомендует преданным подготовить свой ум таким образом, чтобы они всегда помнили о Кришне и только о Нем http://www.vasudeva.ru/index.php?opt...119&Itemid=435

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Тамал Кришна: Прабхупада, как можно объяснить, что Господь Иисус был назван Сыном Бога. Если Кришна обычно является Сыном, как Иисус мог стать Сыном?

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, Кришна обычно не является сыном. Кришна – Отец. Как я уже сказал вам. Но из своей любви Он становится Сыном.

Кришна Отец, положение Кришны это положение Отца, но также иногда он добровольно становится сыном, для того, чтобы узнать, как это быть сыном. Положение сына не является его изначальным положением. Его изначальное положение быть Отцом. Но он добровольно принимает положение сына. Но кто может стать его отцом? Ведь он – изначальный Отец. Он Отец каждого. Ахам биджа прадах пита.

В Бхагават-Гите говорится:
сарва-йонишу каунтейа
/БГ 14.4/

Существуют миллионы видов жизней. 8 млн 400тыс видов жизней. И Я – Отец всех этих живых существ. Так кто же может стать его отцом? Никто не является его отцом. Но преданный говорит, если ему так хочется: "Мой дорогой Господь, я хочу иметь сына, подобного тебе". И Кришна принимает это. Он говорит: "Где же есть такой другой сын, подобный мне? Я сам стану твоим сыном".

Например, Васудева и Деваки.   В своей предыдущей жизни они совершали суровые аскезы. Они были женаты, но у них не было совокупления. Они были решительно настроены: Если Господь не будет нашим сыном, - у нас не будет никакого другого сына. И они совершали эти аскезы много лет, много тысяч лет. И тогда Господь явился перед ними. Что вы хотите? – Господь, я желаю сына, подобного тебе. – А где я могу взять другого, такого же, как я вам в сыновья? Я сам стану вашим сыном.

Итак, Кришна или Господь, является Отцом всех, но он добровольно принимает положение сына своего преданного. Но вообще его положение всегда одно и то же. Он Отец. http://prabhupada.com.ua/lection 77/Hari Hari ! Biphale L- A 13_11_68.html#hrist1

_13 ноября 1968 года, Сан-Франциско_

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шрила Прабхупада: "Людям неведомо, что вся их деятельность — это тяжкий труд ради получения мизерных плодов. Даже зарабатывая миллионы долларов, человек не в состоянии съесть в миллионы раз больше, чем тот, кто зарабатывает десять долларов, как не в состоянии он увеличить в миллионы раз и свою сексуальную потенцию. Это ему не под силу. Он может зарабатывать в миллионы раз больше кого-то, но его способность к пищеварению или совокуплению останется прежней; она не увеличится в миллионы раз. Это наглядно свидетельствует о том, что наша способность получать удовольствия крайне ограничена. И потому резонно задать себе вопрос: "Стоит ли трудиться в поте лица, стремясь заработать миллионы долларов? Стоит ли попусту растрачивать свою жизнь; не лучше ли использовать свое время на то, чтобы постичь Бога и обрести тем самым смысл жизни?" Человек, если он довольствуется самым необходимым для поддержания тела, имеет достаточно времени, чтобы развивать в себе сознание Кришны". 

Путь к совершенству

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 20.118
«В материальном мире живое существо порой поднимается на высшие планеты, где наслаждается материальным благополучием, а порой погружается в пучину ада. Его положение очень напоминает положение преступника, которого царь наказывает, попеременно то погружая его в воду, то вытаскивая».

Комментарий: 
В «Брихад-араньяка-упанишад» (4.3.16) сказано: асанго хй айам пурушах. Это значит, что живое существо всегда свободно от осквернения материальным миром. Тот, кто не заражен болезнью материализма и никогда не забывает Кришну, своего вечного господина, называется нитья-муктой. С незапамятных времен живое существо, относящееся к категории нитья-мукта, неизменно остается преданным слугой Кришны и стремится только к тому, чтобы служить Кришне. Оно никогда не забывает о своем положении вечного слуги Кришны. Любое живое существо, забывающее о своих вечных отношениях с Кришной, попадает под влияние материальных обстоятельств. Лишившись возможности трансцендентного любовного служения Господу, оно вынуждено пожинать плоды своих эгоистических поступков. Когда в результате каких-то благочестивых дел живое существо попадает на высшие планеты, оно считает свое положение хорошим, а когда оно подвергается наказанию, то считает свое положение плохим. Так материальная природа награждает и наказывает душу. Если живое существо наслаждается материальными богатствами, значит материальная природа наградила его. Если оно находится в стесненных материальных обстоятельствах, значит материальная природа наказала его.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ЧЧ Мадхья 20.119

бхайам двитийабхинивешатах сйад
ишад апетасйа випарйайо ’смртих
тан-майайато будха абхаджет там
бхактйаикайешам гуру-девататма
Пословный перевод: 
бхайам — страх; двитийа-абхинивешатах — из-за неправильного представления о себе как о продукте материальной энергии; сйат — возникает; ишат — от Верховной Личности Бога, Кришны; апетасйа — того, кто отдалился (обусловленной души); випарйайах — полное изменение позиции; асмртих — отсутствие представления о своих взаимоотношениях со Всевышним; тат-майайа — из-за иллюзорной энергии Верховного Господа; атах — следовательно; будхах — мудрый; абхаджет — должен поклоняться; там — Ему; бхактйа — преданным служением; экайа — не отклоняясь в сторону кармы и гьяны; ишам — Верховной Личности Бога; гуру — как духовному учителю; девата — почитаемому Божеству; атма — Сверхдуше.
Перевод: 
„Когда живое существо попадает под влияние материальной энергии, которая отделена от Кришны, его охватывает страх. Поскольку материальная энергия отделяет живое существо от Верховной Личности Бога, его представления о жизни искажаются. Иными словами, вместо того чтобы считать себя вечным слугой Кришны, оно становится Его соперником. Это называется випарйайо ’смртих. Чтобы исправить эту ошибку, тот, кто обрел подлинную мудрость, поклоняется Верховной Личности Бога как своему духовному учителю, Божеству и источнику жизни. Так человек поклоняется Господу, идя путем чистого преданного служения“.
Комментарий: 
Это цитата из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (11.2.37). Кави Риши, один из девяти святых, известных под именем девяти Йогендр, дал это наставление царю Ними. Когда Васудева, отец Кришны, спросил Нараду Риши в Двараке о преданном служении, тот рассказал, как некогда царь Ними, правитель Видехи, получил наставления об этом от девяти Йогендр. Обсуждая бхагавата-дхарму, преданное служение, Шри Нарада Муни поведал о том, как обусловленная душа может освободиться: для этого она должна с трансцендентной любовью служить Господу. Господь — это Сверхдуша, духовный учитель и объект поклонения для всех обусловленных душ. Кришна не только Верховное Божество, объект поклонения для всех живых существ, Он также гуру, или чайтья-гуру, Сверхдуша, которая всегда дает живому существу добрые советы. К несчастью, живое существо игнорирует наставления Верховной Личности. Оно отождествляет себя с материальной энергией и оказывается во власти страха, из-за того что считает себя материальным телом, а все, что относится к этому телу, — своей собственностью. Любые плоды нашего труда на самом деле исходят от вечной души, но, поскольку она забыла о своем истинном предназначении, ей приходится испытывать на себе множество материальных последствий этого забвения, таких как страх и привязанность. Единственный выход — обратиться к преданному служению Господу и таким образом спастись от мучений, посылаемых материальной природой.

----------


## Варган

“Гуру”, который говорит не ссылаясь на шастру

"Это гуру. Гуру означает, что он всегда будет просвещать своего ученика светом шастры. Не так, что он скажет: “В шастре нет необходимости. Я — инкарнация. Все, что я тебе говорю, ты должен принимать”. Нет. Это негодяй. Того, кто не ссылается на шастру, вы должны сразу же считать негодяем номер один. Таково заключение".

Из лекции Шрилы Прабхупады по “Бхагавад-гите” 1.24-25, 20 июля 1973 г., Лондон

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

В Кали-югу демон и полубог живут в сердце одного человека  :smilies: 

*ШБ 8.10.53-55:*

_на тат-пративидхим йатра
видур индрадайо нрпа
дхйатах прадурабхут татра
бхагаван вишва-бхаванах_
*Тут, о царь, полубоги поняли, что не могут противостоять чарам демонов, и потому в отчаянье обратили свои мысли к Верховному Господу, творцу вселенной, который в тот же миг предстал * перед ними.*


_татах супарнамса-кртангхри-паллавах
пишанга-васа нава-канджа-лочанах
адршйаташтайудха-бахур улласач-
чхри-каустубханаргхйа-кирита-кундалах_
*Верховный Господь, чьи глаза напоминают лепестки только что распустившегося лотоса, восседал на спине Гаруды, возложив Свои лотосные стопы на его плечи. Когда Господь явил Себя взору полубогов, они увидели Его желтые одежды, камень Каустубха и богиню процветания; голову Господа венчал бесценный шлем, в ушах Его сверкали серьги, а в восьми Своих руках Господь держал различное оружие.*

_тасмин правиште ’сура-кута-кармаджа
майа винешур махина махийасах
свапно йатха хи пратибодха агате
хари-смртих сарва-випад-вимокшанам_
*Подобно тому как сон исчезает, когда спящий просыпается, мираж, созданный магическими трюками демонов, исчез благодаря трансцендентной отваге Верховной Личности Бога, как только Он появился на поле боя. Ведь даже просто вспомнив Всевышнего, обретаешь спасение от всякой опасности.*

** БГ 10.35:* _...ритунам кусумакарах_  :buket:

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

в Бхагавате вы найдете всё: политику, социологию, религию, культуру, философию, науку, - вы там найдете всё. Это не что-то просто догматичное, что-то выдуманное, что-то необыкновенное. Нет, это не так. Это великая наука, всё научно. Поэтому в самом начале сказано

нигама-калпа-тарор галитам пхалам идам
/ШБ 1.1.3/

Нигама. Нигама значит ведическая литература. Нигама. Итак, суть, квинтесенция Ведической литературы, Шримад-Бхагаватам... Веда означает знание. Я уже объяснял это несколько раз. Итак, веды содержат всё знание. Аюр-веда, знание о медицинской науке. Дханур-веда, военная наука. Аюр-веда, Дханур-веда, Яджур-веда. Веда означает знание.
Поэтому они являются калпа-тару, нигама-калпа-тару. Ведическое знание подобно калпа-тару. Калпа-тару значит древо желаний. Всё, чего бы вы ни захотели от дерева… Также как здесь в материальном мире в можете получить манго от мангового дерева, ананас от ананасового дерева. Если мы попросим у ананасового дерева, «Дай мне манго», это невозможно. Но в духовном мире существуют деревья. Это описывается в Брахма-самхите.

чинтамани-пракара-садмасу калпа-врикша-лакшавритешу сурабхир абхипалайантам
/Брахма-самхита 5.29/

Это калпа-врикша. От любого дерева вы можете получить всё, что захотите. Они духовны. Поэтому, нигама-калпа-тару. калпа-тару, Веды. Само слово, относится, калпа-тару, означает, что это не материально. Это происходит из духовного мира, Веда.

ведаиш ча сарваир ахам эва ведйо веданта-крид веда-вид эва чахам
/БГ 15.15/

Итак, Веды происходят из духовного мира. Поэтому вы не можете найти никакой истории происхождения Вед, так как они находятся вне истории творения. Поэтому ведическое знание совершенно. Любое знание в этом материальном мире обладает недостатками, четыре типа недостатков: склонность ошибаться, иллюзия, несовершенство и обман. Но Ведическое знание отличается. Ведическое знание совершенно.  Поэтому среди образованных людей, если вы приведёте свидетельство из Вед, они это примут. Незамедлительно примут. Также как в суде, если вы приведете ссылку из законов, её примут. Подобным образом, ведическое знание настолько совершенно, что если вы сошлётесь на какой-то стих в Ведах, в Упанишадах [его примут]
_
Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.9.49
(15 июня 1973, Майапур)_

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Цитата из книги Шрилы Прабхупады "Чайтанья Чаритамрита" (Ади, глава 17). 

Мне очень нравится читать о развитии взаимоотношений Махапрабху с его дорогим _чачей_, Чхандом Хаджи  :crazy:  Позвольте, я процитирую:

 — С началом движения санкиртаны в Навадвипе не было слышно никаких других звуков, кроме пения «Хари! Хари!», боя мриданг и звона каратал.
 — Не в силах вынести доносившиеся отовсюду звуки мантры Харе Кришна, местные мусульмане обратились с жалобой к Кази.
 — Вечером разгневанный Чханд Кази пришел в один из домов и когда увидел идущий там киртан, то [я думал, что выбросил все на помойку] разбил мридангу и стал говорить.
 — «До сих пор никто из вас не следовал религии индусов, но сейчас вы принялись исполнять ее обряды с большим рвением. Я хочу знать, откуда у вас взялись силы?»
 — «Никто больше не должен проводить киртаны на улицах города. Сегодня я прощаю вас и возвращаюсь домой».
 — «Если я еще раз увижу, что кто-то занимается санкиртаной, я накажу того человека, конфисковав его имущество и обратив его в ислам».
 — С этими словами Кази вернулся домой, а все преданные, огорченные запретом петь мантру Харе Кришна, пошли и рассказали обо всем Господу Чайтанье Махапрабху.
 — Господь Чайтанья приказал: «_Идите и пойте святое имя!_ Сегодня Я уничтожу всех мусульман!» 

...

 — С киртаном они обошли весь город и наконец _пришли к дверям дома Кази_.
 — Толпа людей, находившихся под защитой Господа Чайтаньи, возбужденно гудела, _готовая излить свой гнев на любого_.
 — Громкий звук пения мантры Харе Кришна _сильно напугал Кази_, и он спрятался у себя в комнате. _Слыша возмущенное гудение толпы и боясь ее гнева, Кази не выходил из дома_.
 — Некоторые люди пришли в такое возбуждение, что _стали рушить дом Кази и уничтожать цветники в его саду_ [ДЖАЙ!!!  :yahoo: ]. Шрила Вриндаван дас Тхакур подробно описал все это.
 — Когда Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел к дому Кази, Он сел у его порога и послал за ним нескольких почтенных граждан.
 — Наконец Кази вышел с понурой головой, и Господь, выразив ему почтение, усадил его рядом с Собой.
 — Господь дружелюбно обратился к Кази: «Уважаемый, Я пришел к тебе как гость, но ты, увидев Меня, спрятался в комнате. Разве так положено встречать гостей?»
 — Кази ответил: «Ты явился в мой дом в большом гневе. Чтобы дать Тебе успокоиться, я вышел не сразу, а решил подождать, не показываясь никому на глаза».
 — «Теперь, когда Твой гнев улегся, я вышел к Тебе. Я считаю большой честью для себя принимать такого почетного гостя, как Твоя Милость».
 — «Мой сосед по деревне Ниламбара Чакраварти Тхакур был мне как дядя. Такие отношения сильнее всяких кровных связей».
 — «Ниламбара Чакраварти приходится Тебе дедом по матери, и поэтому Ты для меня все равно что племянник».
 — «Когда племянник гневается, дядя прощает ему, а когда дядя чем-то перед ним провинится, племянник не станет принимать это близко к сердцу».
 — Так Кази и Господь говорили друг с другом _с намеками на разные обстоятельства, которые были известны лишь им двоим_. 

 :pandit:   :buket:

----------


## Варган

КОЛИЧЕСТВО ПОСЛЕДОВАТЕЛЕЙ НЕ ВАЖНО, ВАЖНО ИХ КАЧЕСТВО

 «Профессор (перевод Хридаянанды): Он говорит, что то, как мы одеваемся, и весь наш образ жизни, сделает наше движение востребованным только для очень немногих людей, потому что это может быть воспринято только теми людьми, которые готовы полностью поменять свой образ жизни. 

Прабхупада: Когда речь идет о знании, вы найдете очень мало людей, желающих его. Если вы спрашиваете "Найдите мне ученых людей" - обычно их будет... их количество будет очень небольшим. 

Однако есть такой феномен " Если у вас есть один человек, воистину воспринявший знание, то он может распространить это знание очень многим! Пример этому «экаш чандра тамо ханти на ча тара сахасрашах»: «Если ночью появляется одна только луна - то вся тьма ночи рассеивается! При этом есть миллионы звезд, но они бесполезны!» 

Итак, нет необходимости в том, чтобы каждый был совершенен в знании. Если всего лишь один человек в совершенном знании - сотни и тысячи людей могут слушать его, и они могут получать совершенство. Так что это не зависит от количества! Это зависит от качества!»

Беседа с профессорами 19.02.1975 г. Каракас, Венесуэла

----------


## Варган

"Шрила Прабхупада: Допустим, если вы заявляете: "Мы в сознании Кришны", то кто-то может с сомнением возразить: "Для начала объясните, что вы знаете о Кришне?". Это вполне нормально. Если вы не знаете о Кришне, у вас нет права заявлять: "Я в обществе сознания Кришны". У вас нет такого права. Таково ваше положение. Просто потому, что у вас есть тилака и кантхимала, ещё не значит, что вы принадлежите к движению сознания Кришны. Любой мошенник может их носить. Необходимо знать философию. Если бросают вызов, необходимо ответить. Поэтому Бхактивинода Тхакура поёт в песне, где он указывает на таких мошенников. Он говорит: эйта эка калир чела, "вот слуга Кали". Какой "чела"? Наке тилака галай мала, "у него тилака и галай мала. Вот и всё." Он не знает философию. Если не знаешь философию сознания Кришны, а просто на теле есть тилака и кантхимала, то ты ненастоящий слуга; ты неквалифицирован. Да, тилака и кантхимала необходимы. Как, например, полицейский. Если мошенник оденется как полицейский, он им не станет. Он должен знать полицейские правила, уголовное право, кто подлежит наказанию, а кто - нет; что есть преступление, а что - невиновность. Он должен всё это знать."
(лекция по ШБ 6.1.38 — 4 июня 1976, Лос Анджелес)

----------


## Варган

"МУДХИ МОГУТ ТРЕБОВАТЬ: «ОТКРОЙТЕ БОЛЬНИЦУ». НО МЫ НЕ СОБИРАЕМСЯ ДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО"

Шрила Прабхупада: Они глупцы. Мы называем их мудхами, душкритино мудхас. Поэтому их требования неразумны. Если мудха… Если маленький ребёнок говорит: «Отец, дай мне биди, сигарету», — вы дадите ему? Потому что он мудха. А отец разумен и отвечает: «Нет». И точно так же мудхи могут требовать: «Откройте больницу». Но мы не собираемся делать это. Мы знаем… Конечно, больницы нужны, если речь идёт о теле, но уже существует так много больниц. Мы начали создавать истинную больницу, которой раньше не было в мире. Такова наша миссия, и её невозможно осуществить так называемым лидерам и политикам. Постарайтесь это уяснить. 
(Беседа на утренней прогулке 06.01.1976, Неллор) 

Prabhupada: "They" not. What I am talking with you. They are all foolish. We call them mudhas, duskritino mudhas. So their demand is not legitimate. If a mudha... If your small child says, "Father, give me a bidi, cigarette," would you give him? Because he is mudha. So the father is intelligent—"No." So similarly, the mudhas may demand that "Open this hospital." But we are not going to do that. We know.... Of course, hospital required so far the body is concerned, but there are so many hospitals. The real hospital which is not existing, we are starting. That is our mission, which is not possible for the so-called leaders and politicians. Try to clear this.

----------


## Варган

"ЕСТЬ МНОГО ПРОПОВЕДНИКОВ, ОНИ ОТКРЫВАЮТ БОЛЬНИЦЫ ИЛИ ТОМУ ПОДОБНЫЕ ФИЛАНТРОПИЧЕСКИЕ ПРОЕКТЫ, МЫ НИКОГДА НЕ ДЕЛАЕМ ЭТОГО. ТАК МНОГО ДРУЗЕЙ СОВЕТОВАЛО МНЕ ОТКРЫТЬ КАКИЕ-НИБУДЬ БОЛЬНИЦЫ ИЛИ ПОЛИКЛИНИКИ. О, Я НАОТРЕЗ ОТКАЗЫВАЛ: «МЫ НЕ ЗАИНТЕРЕСОВАНЫ В БОЛЬНИЦАХ»".

Шрила Прабхупада:«Движение сознания Кришны по всему миру учит этой философии, что ваша первая и самая важная задача – стать сознающим Кришну. Это не вопрос так называемого экономического развития, удовлетворения чувств. Нет. Они не важны. *Есть много проповедников, они открывают больницы или тому подобные филантропические проекты, но мы никогда не делаем этого. Так много друзей советовало мне открыть какие-нибудь больницы или поликлиники. О, я решительно говорил: «Мы не заинтересованы в больницах». Уже существует так много больниц. Поэтому люди, нуждающиеся в больницах, могут идти туда. Здесь духовная больница. Другие больницы – это болезнь*, они не могут остановить смерть, а наша больница может остановить смерть». 

Преданные: «Джайа! Хари! Хари!» 

Шрила Прабхупада: «Такова наша больница. Поэтому мы не заинтересованы в больницах другого типа. Эта наша больница лечит пациентов, привязанных к материи, и позволяет освободиться от четырёх видов страданий: джанма-мритью-джара-вйадхи [БГ 13.9] Первая болезнь – это рождение, вторая смерть, третья – старость и четвёртая – болезни. Поэтому мы хотим прекратить это. Это не является нашим нормальным состоянием». 

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шри Чайтанья-чаритамрите, Ади-лила, 1.15. Даллас, 04.03.1975 




> Prabhupada: The Krishna consciousness movement is teaching all over the world this philosophy, that your first and foremost business is to become Krishna conscious. There is no question of so-called economic development, sense gratification. No. These are not important things. There are many missionaries, they open hospitals or similar philanthropic activities, but we never do that. So many friends advised me to open some hospitals, dispensaries. Oh, I flatly said that "We are not interested in the hospitals." There are so many hospitals. So people who are interested in hospitals, they can go there. Here is spiritual hospital. The disease is the other hospitals, they cannot stop death, but our hospital can stop death. 
> Devotees: Jaya! Hari! Hari! 
> Prabhupada: This is our hospital. We are therefore not interested with this kind of hospital. Our this hospital is treating the materially affected patient to get out of his four kinds of miseries: janma-mrityu-jara-vyadhi [Bg. 13.9]. One type of disease is to take birth; another, death; another, old age; another, disease. So we want to stop. This is not our normal condition of life. 
> Lecture on Sri Caitanya-caritamrita, Adi-lila 1.15. Dallas, March 4, 1975

----------


## Aniruddha das

".....Итак, мы придумали множество разных видов любви, исключающих Бога. В этом наша беда. Как только мы произносим имя Бога, люди говорят: «Ох, езжайте в Калькутту. Здесь незачем это говорить». Таково положение вещей. Люди питают сильную неприязнь. Наши шастры говорят, что когда вы забываете Бога, когда вы перестаёте быть религиозным… Быть религиозным, значит стать преданным Бога. Вот что такое религия, очень просто. Религия это не ритуальные церемонии, как некоторые говорят: «Это моя религия, у нас такие-то ритуалы. В вашей религии есть свои ритуалы». Эти ритуалы могут отличаться в зависимости от времени, от людей, от страны, от климата. Могут быть какие-то небольшие отличия. Как, например наша еда. Кто-то ест одно, а другой ест другое, но сам процесс поглощения пищи и получения пользы от этого процесса одинаков для всех, разницы нет. Так, вы можете исповедовать любую религию, это не важно. Вы можете стать христианином. Можете стать индусом, можете стать буддистом, можете стать сикхом или кем угодно. Есть сотни и тысячи разных религий, это не важно. Но критерий в том, научились ли вы любить Бога. Вот критерий истинности религии. Таков критерий. И есть объяснение.

Если вы научились любить Бога, то совсем неважно, какую религию вы исповедуете. Бхагаватам очень либеральна. Там не говорится: «Если вы следуете религии индусов или если вы следуете такой-то религии, то только тогда вы сможете понять Бога». Нет. Можете следовать любой религии, не имеет значения. Но критерий вашей религиозности в том, продвигаетесь ли вы в развитии своей любви к Богу....."Шри Шримад А.Ч Бхактиведанта Свами Прабхупада. Лекция по Шримад-Бхагаватам 1.2.6
(12 ноября 1973, Дели)

----------


## Варган

О САННЬЯСИ, ИМЕЮЩИХ СЕКРЕТАРШ И ЖИВУЩИХ В РОСКОШНЫХ АПАРТАМЕНТАХ

"И так, это намёк Господа Чайтаньи, что санньяси, которые отреклись от всего, если они живут очень великолепно, с хорошей одеждой, и хорошим домом, и квартирой...Нет. Это не было одобрено Чайтаньей Махапрабху. Тогда, что это? Что это значит? Санньяси, живущий как первоклассный джентельмен, курит, он в очень хорошей квартире, и какие-то, так сказать, женщины-помощницы, секретарши.. Что это?
Чайтанья Махапрабху не одобрял это. Он должен быть, насколько это возможно... Если есть в чем-то крайняя необходимость, он принимает это, но не более того. Да. Это отрешенный образ жизни, а не так что во имя отречения он живет за счет домохозяев, слишком роскошно. Нет. Это не санньяса. Это не было одобрено в сампрадайе Чайтаньей Махапрабху." (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ЧЧ 20.66-96, Нью-Йорк, 21 ноября, 1966)

"Then this is a hint by Lord Caitanya that a sannyasi who has renounced everything, if he lives very gorgeously, with good dress, and good house, and apartment... No. This is not approved by Caitanya Mahaprabhu. Then what is that? What does it mean? A sannyasi living like a first-class gentleman, smoking, and very nice apartment, and some, I mean to say, lady assistant, secretary... What is this?
Caitanya Mahaprabhu did not approve. He must be, as far as possible... Whatever is absolutely necessity, he should accept, not more. Yes. That is renounced order of life, not that in the name of renounced order of life he should live at the expense of the householders, very gorgeously. No. This is not sannyasa. It is not accepted by Caitanya Mahaprabhu's sampradaya." (Lecture CC 20.66-96, New York, November 21, 1966)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Вы можете говорить о законе притяжения и тому подобных вещах, но они не подвластны вашей воле. *Самолет тоже летит в воздухе, но, как только у него закончится горючее, он упадет.* Если для того, чтобы построить самолет, способный лишь некоторое время лететь по воздуху, нужны усилия стольких ученых, то разве может огромная Земля плавать в космическом пространстве сама по себе? Это невозможно.

"Путешествие вглубь себя", стр. 307-308.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Комментарий к БГ, 18.67: 

"Это самое сокровенное знание не следует поверять тому, кто никогда не ограничивал себя, стараясь исполнить заповеди религии, не пытался заниматься преданным служением в сознании Кришны и не служил чистому преданному, *но прежде всего нельзя открывать его тем, кто считает Кришну просто исторической личностью или завидует Его величию.*"

----------


## Варган

СЛУХИ О ТОМ, ЧТО ЧЕРЕЗ НЕСКОЛЬКО ЛЕТ НАЧНУТСЯ РЕПРЕССИИ СО СТОРОНЫ ПОЛИЦИИ И У ЛЮДЕЙ НЕ БУДЕТ ДЕНЕГ, ЧТОБЫ ПОКУПАТЬ КНИГИ, И САНКИРТАНА ПРЕКРАТИТСЯ, — СОВЕРШЕННАЯ ЛОЖЬ. КТО БЫ НИ ГОВОРИЛ ТАКОЕ, — НЕГОДЯЙ. 

ДВИЖЕНИЕ САНКИРТАНЫ БУДЕТ РАСШИРЯТЬСЯ, И БУДЕТ ПРОДОЛЖАТЬСЯ ДО ТЕХ ПОР, ПОКА МЫ ОСТАЁМСЯ ИСКРЕННИМИ. 

«Вложенная в твоё письмо газетная статья «Последователи Кришны избавлены от притеснений полиции» — это лишь ещё одно свидетельство великой победы, которую одержал Чайтанья Махапрабху в Чикаго. Я понимаю, что район Чикаго — это самое прибыльное место в мире для распространения наших книг и что вы проделали очень тщательную работу для того, чтобы получить все разрешения. Следовательно, эти слухи о том, что через несколько лет начнутся репрессии со стороны полиции и у людей не будет денег, чтобы покупать книги, и санкиртана прекратится, — совершенная ложь. Кто бы ни говорил такое, — негодяй. Они говорят от моего имени. Я никогда не говорил такого. Наоборот, движение санкиртаны будет расширяться, и будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока мы остаёмся искренними. Когда я приехал сюда в самом начале, я начал расширять его, и не существует даже вопроса о его прекращении. Поэтому при построении планов на жизнь оставайся спокойным и уверенным насчет распространения книг. Перерыва быть не может. Это движение вечно».  

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Говинде дасу от 08.05.1974




> «The enclosed newspaper story, "Krishna followers freed from police harassment," is just further testimony of the great victory made by Caitanya Mahaprabhu in Chicago. I understand that the Chicago area is the most lucrative place in the world for distribution of our books and that you have done very careful work in getting all permission. Therefore this rumor that within a few years there will be police repression and people will have no more money to buy books and sankirtana will stop is completely bogus. Whoever told you that is a rascal, saying it in my name. I never said that. Rather sankirtana movement will expand, continuing so long as we are sincere. When I came in the beginning I began to expand it and it is now going on and there is no question of it stopping. Therefore go on with your life time plans making secure in distributing of books. There is no cessation. This movement is eternal.»
> 
> Letter to Govinda dasa, May 08, 1974

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: "ЕСЛИ ПРЕДАННЫЙ НЕУКОСНИТЕЛЬНО СЛЕДУЕТ ПРИНЦИПАМ ВАЙШНАВСКОГО ОБРАЗА ЖИЗНИ, СИЯНИЕ ЕГО ТЕЛА БУДЕТ ЕСТЕСТВЕННЫМ ОБРАЗОМ ПРИВЛЕКАТЬ ОКРУЖАЮЩИХ, А ПЕНИЕ СВЯТЫХ ИМЕН ГОСПОДА — ИМЕТЬ БОЛЬШУЮ СИЛУ. ЛЮДИ БЕЗ КОЛЕБАНИЙ ОТДАДУТ ДОЛЖНОЕ ТАКОМУ КИРТАНУ".

«Воистину, они сияют, подобно миллионам солнц. И такого мелодичного пения имен Господа я еще не слышал». 

Комментарий Шрилы Прабхупады: 
"По этому признаку можно узнать чистых преданных, поющих святые имена. Все чистые преданные сияют, как солнце. Сияние, исходящее от их тел, очень яркое. Кроме того, их совместное пение, санкиртана, не знает себе равных. Есть много профессиональных певцов, которые очень красиво поют хором под аккомпанемент музыкальных инструментов, однако их пение не идет ни в какое сравнение с санкиртаной чистых преданных. Если преданный неукоснительно следует принципам вайшнавского образа жизни, сияние его тела будет естественным образом привлекать окружающих, а пение святых имен Господа — иметь большую силу. Люди без колебаний отдадут должное такому киртану. Даже в спектаклях об играх Господа Чайтаньи и Шри Кришны должны играть только вайшнавы. Тогда эти спектакли будут трогать сердца зрителей и иметь на людей большое влияние. Члены Международного общества сознания Кришны, проповедуя славу Господа, должны учитывать эти два обстоятельства".

Шри Чайтанья-Чаритамрита, Мадхья-лила, 11.95

----------


## Варган

Мохсин Хассан: Да, десятый. После Вас, есть ли какое-то принятое решение, кто возьмёт в свои руки власть?  

Шрила Прабхупада: Да. Все они возьмут. Эти ученики, которые инициированы мной, все они будут  действовать так же, как я. Точно так же, как мои духовные братья  - они все действуют. Подобным образом все ученики, которых я создаю и инициирую, они обучаются, чтобы стать будущими духовными учителями. 

Мохсин Хассан: Сколько _свами_ Вы инициировали? Американских? Я говорю о…

Шрила Прабхупада:  Около десяти.

Мохсин Хассан:  У Вас есть десять _свами_. А кроме _свами_, кто находится ниже…

Шрила Прабхупада:   Так вот, они компетентны.  Они могут, не только _свами_, даже _грихастхи_, их называют _даса адхикари_, и _брахмачари_, каждый может, любой, кто инициирован, он компетентен делать учеников. Но как вопрос этикета, они не делают этого в присутствии их духовного учителя.  А в остальном – они компетентны. Они могут делать учеников и распространять».

(Комнатная беседа, 18 июля 1971 года, Детройт)



Mohsin Hassan: Yeah, the tenth. After you, is it any decision has been made who will take over? 
Srila Prabhupada: Yes. All of them will take over. These students, who are initiated from me, all of them will act as I am doing. Just like I have got many Godbrothers, they are all acting. Similarly, all these disciples which I am making, initiating, they are being trained to become future spiritual masters. 
Mohsin Hassan: How many swamis do you initiated, American? I’m speaking just on…
Srila  Prabhupada: About ten. 
Mohsin Hassan: You have ten swamis. And outside of swamis, what’s the lower… 
Srila Prabhupada: Now, they’re competent. They can, not only the swamis, even the gRhasthas, they are called dasa adhikari, and brahmacaris, everyone can, whoever is initiated, he is competent to make disciples. But as a matter of etiquette they do not do so in the presence of their spiritual master. This is the etiquette. Otherwise, they are competent. They can make disciples and spread. (Room Conversation – July 18, 1971, Detroit)

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Прабхупада дал следующий ответ. «Спешу сообщить, что получил твое письмо с описанием игры «Кубок Кришны»; *ее проведение нужно немедленно прекратить*.»

----------


## Aniruddha das

Когда человек на самом деле достигает уровня преданного служения, для него нет проблем. Весь мир встревожен, взволнован множеством проблем, но для преданного нет проблем. Vi?va? p?r?a-sukh?yate. И они пытаются ..., весь мир пытается стать очень большим человеком. Кто-то пытается быть очень крупным торговцем или крупным промышленником или министром, или тем или иным, и другими, они пытаются занять пост Индры, Чандры, деваты. Это соревнование все время происходит. Как только появляется какая-то конкуренция, даже такие личнсоти, как полубоги, такие как Индра, Чандра, их это беспокоят, и они пытаются остановить это.
Но у преданного нет такой озабоченности. Он не обеспокоен. Поскольку он занят служением Господу, он чувствует себя настолько счастливым, что у него нет беспокойства. Vi?va? p?r?a-sukh?yate. Он не хочет занимать какую-либо очень большую должность. Потому что для преданного, видхи-махендрадид ча кийайате (Чайтанья-чандрамта 5). Он знает, что «Что это за позиция? Скажем, на несколько лет, десять лет, двадцать лет, пятьдесят лет, сто лет, миллионы лет». Это ограничено. Как только ограниченный жизненный цикл будет завершен, либо в этом мире, либо на этой планете, либо на других планетах ...
Предположим, я отправляюсь на райскую планету, я занимаю пост Индры. Что это? Это тоже ограничено. K??ne pu?ye martya-loka? vi?anti (BG 9.21). До тех пор, пока у вас есть активы благочестивой деятельности, вы можете занимать такую ??должность; затем снова идти вниз. ?-brahma-bhuvan?l lok?? punar ?vartino 'rjuna (BG 8.16). Таким образом, мы блуждаем вверх, вниз, вниз, вверх. (Шрила Прабхупада, лекция по НП , 02.11.1972, Вриндаван)
When actually one comes in the platform of devotional service, for him, there is no problem. The whole world is disturbed, agitated with so many problems, but for a devotee, there is no problem. Vi?va? p?r?a-sukh?yate. And they are trying..., the whole world is trying to become very big man. Somebody's trying to be very big merchant or big industrialist or minister, or this or that, and others, they are trying to occupy the post of Indra, Candra, devata. That is competition, going on. As soon as there is some competition, even persons, demigods like Indra, Candra, they become disturbed, and they try to stop it.
But a devotee has no such concern. He's not disturbed. Because he's engaged in the service of the Lord, he feels so much happy that he has no disturbance. Vi?va? p?r?a-sukh?yate. Neither he is anxious to occupy any very big post. Because for a devotee, vidhi-mahendr?di? ca k???yate (Caitanya-candr?m?ta 5). He knows that "What is this position? Say, for some years, ten years, twenty years, fifty years, hundred years, millions years." It is limited. As soon as the limited span of life is finished, either in this world, either in this planet, or in other planets...
Suppose I go to the heavenly planet, I occupy the post of Indra. What is that? It is also limited. K??ne pu?ye martya-loka? vi?anti (BG 9.21). So long you have got assets of pious activities, you can occupy such post; then again come down. ?-brahma-bhuvan?l lok?? punar ?vartino 'rjuna (BG 8.16). So in this way we are wandering from up, down, down, up. In this way. (Srila Prabhupada, 72.11.02 - Lecture NOD - Vrndavana)

----------


## Варган

"По поводу женитьбы Вольсера: пока что они могут незамедлительно заключить брак в государственном учреждении. Муж и жена должны пообщаться с тобой, и через несколько дней, если ты рекомендуешь их для посвящения, пришли мне их четки, и я дам им посвящение по почте. А ты тем временем можешь провести нашу обычную свадебную церемонию, как обычно. Это будет хорошо. Мы не можем проводить брачную церемонию для непосвященных преданных. Мы не можем брать на себя функции обычной свахи. Наша задача состоит в том, чтобы помогать преданным прогрессировать в сознании Кришны. И в рамках этой задачи, если нужно, мы женим их". 

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Джая-Гопалу, 11 января 1970 г.).

----------


## Варган

"Моя дорогая Сатадари деви даси,

Пожалуйста, прими мои благословения. Я получил твоё письмо, датированное 13 июля 1974 года, и внимательно ознакомился с его содержанием. Да, шикша-гуру - это любой, кто может помочь духовному продвижению. Получай наставления от моих книг, и если ты не в состоянии понять какие-либо места в моих книгах, тогда ты можешь получить их разъяснения от любого старшего преданного, будь это или Мадхуканта, или кто-либо ещё. Любой старший преданный может быть наставником по духовным вопросам. Если ты предпочитаешь принимать наставления от Мадхуканты, то в этом нет вреда. 

Надеюсь, что это письмо застанет тебя в добром здравии.

Твой вечный доброжелатель 

А.Ч. Бхактиведанта Свами"

Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Сатадари от 14.07.1974

https://vanisource.org/wiki/740714_-...om_Los_Angeles

Letter to Satadari — Los Angeles 7 July, 1974 My dear Satadari devi dasi: 

Please accept my blessings. I beg to acknowledge receipt of your letter dated July 13, 1974 and have noted the contents carefully. Yes, a shiksa guru is anyone who can give spiritual advancement. You take instruction from my books, and if you are unable to understand any portion of the books, then you can get it explained by any senior devotee, whether Madhukanta or anyone else. Any senior devotee can be an instructor in spiritual subject matters. If you like to take instruction from Madhukanta, there is no harm. 
I hope this meets you in good health. 
Your ever well wisher, 
[initialed] 

A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami 


Таким образом, Шрила Прабхупада не вводил в ИСККОН формализованную систему наставничества, он хотел, чтобы преданные получали наставления, главным образом, от его книг, и в случае потребности в разъяснениях у самого ученика - от старших преданных. При этом и речи не было о специальном уполномочивании наставников административной структурой. Любой мог выбрать любого наставника по своему выбору и предпочтению.

----------


## Варган

*Брахмананда*: Ну, однажды, были дебаты и он был там, и наши преданные были там тоже. И он представлял сознание Кришны. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Кто? 

*Брахмананда*: Свами Бон. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Как? 

*Сатсварупа*: Это было межрелигиозное собрание, на котором встретились представители от разных христиан…, и он там был от имени Гаудийа-вайшнавизма, или сознания Кришны. Но он не представил никаких сильных аргументов; он просто представил это так, как будто это ещё один путь. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Какой это путь? 

*Сатсварупа*: Ну, он сказал, он описал это очень… О Радхе… Что Господь Чаитанйа – это Радха и Кришна вместе. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Мы это тоже говорим. 

*Сатсварупа*: Да, но ребята, которые были там, они сказали, что это было сказано совершенно другим образом, не так, как говорите Вы. Он не говорил, что наше — самое лучшее. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Нет, наше — это самое лучшее, neither he is best nor it is as it is. 

*Сатсварупа*: Один из наших людей – президент храма Торонто Уттамашлока – взял слово и сказал об этом, он сказал: «До настоящего времени мы обсуждали различные религии с относительной точки зрения. Почему бы нам не обсудить, что есть Абсолютная Истина?» И они все стали… Им это не понравилось. Они сказали: «Мы чувствуем себя так, что нам надо обороняться, когда вы говорите таким образом». 

*Брахмананда*: И Свами Бон сказал: «Вы не обладаете большими знаниями». 

*Сатсварупа*: Да, он критиковал нашего Уттамашлоку. И он сказал: «Гаудийа-вайшнавы не занимаются спорами и дебатами». Тогда Уттамашлока сказал: «Да, Господь Чаитанйа спорил с Пракашанандой». 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: О, да, очень хорошо. 

*Сатсварупа*: Но Свами Бон сказал: «Нет, Он обратил его [в Своё учение] не с помощью спора, Он обратил его [в Своё учение] с помощью Своего сияния. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: (обращаясь к Бону:) «Но там был спор, негодяй».

*Сатсварупа*: И в результате этого... 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Он негодяй, негодяй. 

*Сатсварупа*: Он сказал одному профессору, что наши преданные в целом, они не толерантные [не терпимые], когда кто-то что-то говорит. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: (обращаясь к Бону:) «Ты тоже не толерантный. Почему ты пришёл сюда? Потому, что ты завидуешь. Ты – самый нетолерантный. Ты хулишь». 

*Сатсварупа*: Да. 

(Утренняя прогулка, 30.06.1975, Денвер)



Brahmananda: Well, one thing, there was one debate, and he was there, and our men were there too. And he was representing Krsna consciousness.
Prabhupada: Who?
Brahmananda: Swami Bon.
Prabhupada: How?
Satsvarupa: It was an interreligion meeting, and there were representatives from different Christian..., and he was there for Gaudiya Vaisnavism or Krsna consciousness. But he didn't give any strong argument; he just presented it as if it were another way.
Prabhupada: What is that way?
Satsvarupa: Well, he said, he described it very... About Radha... That Lord Caitanya is Radha-Krsna combined.
Prabhupada: That we say also.
Satsvarupa: Yes, but the boys who were there, they said it wasn't at all the way you speak. He wasn't saying that ours was the best.
Prabhupada: No, ours is the best, neither he is best nor it is as it is.
Satsvarupa: One of our men spoke up and said that, the president of Toronto temple, Uttamasloka, he said, "So far we've just discussed different religions from a relative point of view. Why don't we discuss what is the Absolute Truth?" And they all became... They didn't like that. They said, "We feel defensive when you speak like this."
Brahmananda: And Swami Bon said that "You don't know so much."
Satsvarupa: Yeah, he criticized our Uttamasloka. And then he said, "Gaudiya Vaisnavas, they don't engage in argumentation and debate." So Uttamasloka said, "Yes, Lord Caitanya argued with Prakasananda."
Prabhupada: Oh, yes, very good.
Satsvarupa: But Swami Bon said, "No, He didn't convert him by argument, He converted him by the effulgence."
Prabhupada: (To Bon: ) "But there was argument, rascal." (laughter)
Satsvarupa: And as a result of that...
Prabhupada: He is a rascal, rascal.
Satsvarupa: He told one professor that our devotees in general, they're not tolerant when someone speaks something.
Prabhupada: (To Bon: ) "You are also not tolerant. Why you have come here? Because you are envious. You are the most intolerant. You are blaspheming."
Satsvarupa: Yes.
(Morning walk, 30.06.1975, Denver)

----------


## Варган

*Преданный* (читает Шриле Прабхупаде отчёт Джайатиртхи Свами о Судаме Махарадже и Субале Махарадже): 
«Номер 2. Что они проповедуют: я не могу заявлять, что полностью понимаю, что они проповедуют, но я постараюсь объяснить, насколько я могу. 
Прежде всего, они открыто выступают против руководства ИСККОН и открыто выступают против нашей тактики по санкиртане, распространению книг, а также они заявляют о скверных условиях жизни в храмах. Они соглашаются с тем, что основные принципы сознания Кришны,  которым Вы учите, — это первоклассный метод, но этому слишком трудно следовать людям на Западе. Поэтому, думают они, раз этому очень трудно строго следовать, то они должны съехать с храма, найти работу и так далее. Один из них, Джамадагни даса, их лидер, сказал одной из наших брахмачарини: «Если у тебя в храме трудные времена, то ты должна съехать с храма, найти себе дружка, ходить в кино и так далее».

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Дело в том, что сейчас такое  отношение… Бали-мардана такой же, как они. Они хотят расслабления, гибкости.

*Преданный*: Гибкости.

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Это означает, что они пали, духовно пали.  Так, что ещё. 

*Преданный*: «Больше всего беспокоит то, что они говорят, что Ваша Милость совершенен в духовном плане, но не в материальном плане, то есть, что Вы знаете Кришну…»

*Шрила Прабхупада*: (смеётся): Эти слова «совершенен в духовном плане» означают, что в материальном плане они меня отвергли. 

*Преданный*: Да. 

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Хм. 

*Преданный*: «То есть, что Вы знаете Кришну, но что Вы можете не знать, как лучше всего занять каждого человека, что Вы не можете видеть всех во всех местах в каждый момент времени и что поэтому так много противоречий существует в структуре ИСККОН; что структуре ИСККОН и её руководству нельзя доверять и поэтому у них нельзя найти прибежище. 
Конечно, они до сих пор заявляют, что являются Вашими учениками, но они признают, что не могут следовать Вашим наставлениям».

*Шрила Прабхупада*: Что это за ученики? Они признают: «Вы — духовный учитель», но говорят: «Я не могу следовать Вашим наставлениям». Это означает провал (?) этого ДжиБиСи. Я хотел ДжиБиСи. Они сами пали, стали жертвой. Не очень хорошо выполняли.  Этот ДжиБиСи предназначен для того, чтобы бдить, что все и каждый действуют замечательно, согласно наставлениям. Они сами… Карандхара? Дальше?  

*Преданный*: «Судама, например, планирует создать танцующую труппу. Когда его спросили, что он стал бы делать, если бы Ваша Божественная милость попросил его заняться вместо этого чем-то другим, он сказал: «Я бы всё равно продолжил  делать это». 
Подводя итог вышесказанному, мне кажется, что, по меньшей мере, они преуменьшают значение наставлений духовного учителя, и, в то же время, когда мы  критикуем их за это, они это отрицают и, наоборот, заявляют, что мы всего лишь фанатики, что мы имперсональны и так далее. В действительности, мы пытались быть тактичными и любезными по отношению к ним, но, в то же время, мы старались сохранить в чистоте философские моменты, чтобы не сбить с толку преданных». 

Комнатная беседа Шрилы Прабхупады от 03.01.1975. Бомбей.


Devotee: “Number 2. What they are preaching: I cannot claim to fully understand what they are preaching, but I will try to explain it as best I can. First of all, they are outspokenly against ISKCON's leadership and are outspokenly against our tactics on sankirtana book distribution as well as what they claim are deplorable conditions in the temples. They agree that the basic principles of KRSNa consciousness, as taught by you, are the first-class method, but that it is too much difficult to be followed by people in the West. Therefore they think that since it is too difficult to follow strictly, that they should move out of the temple, get a job, etc. One of them, Jamadagni dasa, who is their leader, told one of our brahmacarinis, "If you are having a hard time in the temple you should move outside, get a boyfriend, go to the movies, etc."

Prabhupada: The thing is, now this attitude is... Bali-mardana is also like this. They want relaxation, flexibility.

Devotee: Flexibility.

Prabhupada: That means that spiritually fallen, fallen down. Then what else?

Devotee: "The most disturbing thing they are saying is that Your Grace is perfect spiritually but not materially; that is to say that you know KRSNa..."

Prabhupada: (laughs) That "perfect spiritually" means the materially rejected.

Devotee: Yeah.

Prabhupada: Hm.

Devotee: “That is to say that you know KRSNa, but that you may not know how best to engage each person, that you can’t see everyone in all places and time, and that therefore so many discrepancies exist within the ISKCON structure; that the structure and its leadership cannot be at all trusted, and that it therefore provides no shelter. Of course, they still claim to be your disciples, but they admit they cannot follow your instructions.”

Prabhupada: What kind of disciples? They accept, "You are spiritual master," but "I cannot follow your instructions." That means this GBC's failure(?). I wanted the GBC. They are themselves fallen, victim. Not very well carried out. This GBC was meant for vigilance, that every, everything is going on nicely according to the instruction. They themselves… Karandhara? Then?

Devotee: “Sudama, for example, is planning on starting a dance troupe. When asked what he would do if Your Divine Grace asked him to do something else instead, he said, "I would have to do it anyway." In summary, it seems to me at least that they are minimizing the value of the spiritual master's instructions and at the same time, when we attack them on that same point, they deny it and claim rather that we’re just fanatics, impersonal, etc. Actually we have tried to be nice to them, but at the same time we have tried to keep the philosophical points clear so that the devotees will not become bewildered.”

Conversation – Bombay. 
January 03, 1975 
https://vanisource.org/wiki/750103_-...ation_-_Bombay

----------


## Варган

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Европейцы, они приходят сюда не за религией, но они приходят за культурой Кришны. Вы должны сделать это. Религия у них уже есть, христианская. Почему они приходят? 

*Махамса:* Они скажут, что эта культура Кришны – индуизм. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* А? 

*Махамса:* Они скажут, что культура Кришны – это индуизм. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Тогда он негодяй. Докажите это в суде. Кришна – это не индуизм. Никогда… Говорит ли Кришна в Бхагавад-гите: «Я – для хинду или для индийцев»? 

*Ачйутананда:* Закон индуистов настолько растяжим, что любой, кто называет себя индуистом или кто практикует любую ветвь... 

*Махамса:* …или ставит тилаку. 

*Ачйутананда:* ... ставит тилаку, он может иметь самый низкий характер или следовать высочайшим стандартам – любой человек, он будет считаться индуистом.

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Поэтому это должно быть передано на рассмотрение суда, в Верховный Суд. 

*Харикеша:* Но если нет определения индуиста, как вы сможете доказать? 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Не существует индуистов. Это не… Следовательно, мы не индуисты. 

*Ачйутананда:* Ну, тогда они скажут: «Таково наше определение. Мы говорим, что такое индуисты. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* А? 

*Ачйутананда:* Суд скажет: «Мы считаем, что индуисты таковы. Поэтому вы – индуисты». 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет, нет. И суд может сказать что угодно, но почему затем нельзя (обжаловать это) и передать это на рассмотрение судебной коллегии, состоящей из многих судей? 

*Харикеша:* Тогда мы должны установить, что такое индуизм. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Да. 

*Харикеша:* … и что такое – сознание Кришны. 

*Ачйутананда:* Это уже установлено. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Вы можете дать определение чему угодно. Но это не значит, что ваше определение совершенно. В действительности мы должны… Кто…? Предположим, индуист. Итак, кто не принимает Бхагавад-гиту? Но где…? Где в Бхагавад-гите упоминаются индуисты? Хмм? Кришна говорит: «Я отец всех живых существ». Так почему они говорят, что это индуизм? 

*Ачйутананда:* Ну, все религии говорят, что они самые лучшие. Иисус Христос говорит: «Любой, кто приходит ко мне, получит милость Бога». Итак, это то же самое. Но всё же они – христиане, а вы – индуисты». 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Эта позиция не устоит в суде. Наставления Кришны – не для индуистов. Нигде это не упоминается. 

*Тамала Кришна:* Слово «хинду» не встречается нигде в Ведах. 

*Ачйутананда:* Тогда почему вы используете в сознании Кришны индуистские кастовые знаки, индуистские кастовые знаки и тилаки? 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет, это не индуизм. Выглядит, как хинду. Точно так же как ты выглядишь, словно индийский саннйаси, но ты не индиец. 

*Ачйутананда:* Судья носит белый парик и британский костюм. Но он тоже не британец. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет, мы ясно утверждаем сознание Кришны. 

*Харикеша:* Да, но Кришна – это индуистский бог. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Это ваше определение. Кришна этого не говорит. 

*Харикеша:* Но моё определение имеет значение, потому что я занимаю ответственную должность. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Вы можете делать какие угодно глупости. То есть… Поэтому на вас следует подать в суд о том, как вы смеете (делать это). 

*Тамала Кришна:* Но они и есть суд (то есть это сам суд говорит так). 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* «… говори чушь и делай чушь? Тогда любой может делать любую чушь? А кто (стоит выше тебя и) контролирует тебя?» 

*Харикеша:* В этом-то и суть. 

*Махамса:* Сам председатель суда в Мадрасе так говорил. Их решение будет в их пользу. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет, они могут вынести какое угодно решение, но ведь есть и верховный суд. Есть международный суд. Мы пойдём туда. 

*Махамса:* Международный суд? 

*Гопала Кришна:* Он только для споров между странами, международный суд. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Да, это относится к странам – «Мы американцы. Они заставляют нас быть индуистами». Это относится к международным вопросам. Вы должны энергично взяться за дело, используя разум. 

*Махамса:* Это станет общемировым спором.

*Ачйутананда:* В большинстве книг по индуизму индуизм описывается как культ, в котором поклоняются многим богам и в итоге Бог не имеет формы. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Нет. 

*Ачйутананда:* Итак, мы против этого. Тогда мы не индуисты даже по философии согласно этому определению. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Да. Мы против так называемых обманных религий. Индуизм – это также обманная религия. Мы проповедуем Бхагавату и Бхагавата начинается с того, что «мы отбрасываем все обманные религии». Что такое обманная религия? Человек должен это понимать. И Бхагавата говорит: _дхармам ту сакшад бхагавад-пранитам_ (ШБ 6.3.19): «Религия означает порядок, установленный Богом». Если вы не знаете, кто есть Бог, «безличное», тогда где у вас религия? Мы должны энергично браться за дела. 

*Гопала Кришна:* Они смотрят в стандартных словарях определение, кто такой Кришна и всё... 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Словарь – это не стандарт. Стандарт – это сама книга (писание).Такова наша проповедь. Вы можете принести какой-нибудь словарь, который составили какие-нибудь глупцы. Нет. Мы обязаны привести ссылку (на писание). Поэтому мы представляем Бхагавад-гиту Как Она Есть. 

*Ачйутананда:* Ну, даже Иисус Христос говорил: «Я для всех», но существует христианство. 

*Шрила Прабхупада:* Да, это факт. И Бог, и представитель Бога – для всех. _Сухридам сарва бхутанам_ (БГ 5.29). Таково определение _садху_. _Титикшавам каруниках сухридам сарва бхутанам_ (ШБ 3.25.21). Святой человек… Как Бог – для всех, так и святой человек – для всех. Почему он должен быть для индуистов, или мусульман, или христиан? Таково определение святого человека. Сухридах. Сухридах значит доброжелатель. Поэтому и Христос, и любой Вайшнав, он доброжелатель для всех. (Перерыв записи). _Сухридах саарва бхутанам_. Мы проповедуем по всему миру, и люди ценят это. 

Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады на утренней прогулке, 08 января 1976 года, Неллор
Оригиал здесь: https://vanisource.org/w/index.php?t...Walk_-_Nellore

----------


## Варган

Индийская женщина (5): Но служение бедным – это служение всему… 

Шрила Прабхупада (смеётся): Опять эта болезнь. Это стало болезнью. 

Индийская женщина (5): Нет, я хочу спросить Вас. Это называется пунйа? 

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, нет. 

Индийская женщина (5): Служение бедным? 

Шрила Прабхупада: Какой смысл — служить бедным? Вы служите бедным? Почему вы так говорите? 

Индийская женщина (5): Я хочу спросить Вас. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, нет. Прежде всего, Вы служите бедным? 

Индийская женщина (5): Да, сэр. Я врач. И мы видим только бедность. Поэтому я хочу спросить. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Тогда получается, что каждый пациент беден, а каждый доктор – пунйаван. 

Д-р Патель: Каждый врач – глупец, как я. 

Индийская женщина (5): Нет, я хочу спросить Вас, Свамиджи. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Это стало уже девизом: «Служение бедным». Но где в шастрах об этом говорится? Где в Бхагавад-гите сказано: «Служите бедным»? 

Индийская женщина (5): Не сказано. Я знаю, нет такого. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Вы сами бедны. Как Вы можете служить? (смеётся) 

Индийская женщина (5): Нет. Да, я хочу спросить. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, да. Хорошо. Прежде всего, мы должны знать, что «Я самый бедный из всех бедных». 

Шрила Прабхупада: Прежде всего, нужно «разбогатеть». Тогда я буду служить. (пауза) (перерыв записи) (звук киртана на заднем плане) Это ритм Харе Кришна. Люди будут приходить и слушать Харе Кришна. Сейчас этот девиз стал очень модным: «Служение бедным». Что у Вас есть, чтобы служить бедным? Вы сами работаете, как осёл, чтобы заработать на кусок хлеба, и Вы ещё собираетесь бедным служить. 

Д-р Патель: И что значит «служить»? 

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет, и бедным нельзя служить. Служить нужно высшей власти. 

Индиец (3): Служа бедным, Вы служите себе. 

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. Вы служите никому. 

(Беседа на утренней прогулке 23 марта 1974 года)

----------


## Варган

Шрила Прабхупада: Итак, этот вид цивилизации - просто принимать хорошие меры для еды, сна и совокупления и обороны – практически не является человеческой цивилизацией. Человеческая цивилизация предназначена для поиска Бога. На те видух – они не ведают, к сожалению. Они забыли. Но с помощью хорошего общения, они могут вспомнить. Следовательно, эта встреча Общества Сознания Кришны предназначена только для того, чтобы дать людям возможность общаться с этим Обществом и активизировать свои утраченные взаимоотношения с Богом. Такова миссионерская деятельность этого Общества. 

Так что это высочайший дар человеческому обществу. Есть так много благотворительной деятельности в человеческом обществе. Люди открывают больницы, школы, колледжи, благотворительные организации. Они замечательны. Но лучший вклад в человеческое общество – возродить его утраченные отношения с Богом. 

Точно так же как сын богатого отца. 

Каким-то образом, так или иначе, он покинул дом своего отца и теперь слоняется тут и там. Кто-то находит его: «О, Вы – господин такой-то. Вы – сын такого-то джентльмена. Он очень богатый человек. Зачем вы страдаете? Идёмте, идёмте со мной. Я приведу Вас к Вашему отцу». Итак, это один вид благотворительности. 

И другая благотворительная деятельность: тот же человек, слоняющийся на улице, и кто-то говорит: «О, ты голоден. Хорошо, пойдём. Я дам тебе немного хлеба». Такое - тоже благотворительная деятельность. Но эта благотворительная деятельность – вернуть потерявшегося сына к его отцу, богатому отцу, не обычному отцу, - это лучшее служение. 

Подобно этому, все живые существа, как Кришна утверждает в Бхагавад-гите: 

сарва-йонишу каунтейа 
самбхаванти муртайа йах 
тасам махад йонир брахма 
ахам биджа прадах пита 
[БГ 14.4] 

[Перевод: «Следует понимать, что все виды жизни, о сын Кунти, порождены материальной природой, а Я - отец, дающий семя».] 

Во многих местах Бхагавад-гиты Кришна заявляет, что все живые существа – это Его сыновья, неотъемлемые частицы. Так же, как ваши дети – неотъемлемые частицы вашего тела. Они не отличаются от вас. Та же кровь течёт в их теле. Подобным же образом, наше конституциональное положение состоит в том, что та же самая кровь Бога течёт в ташем теле. В этом смысле мы не отличаемся от Бога. 

Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по Шримад-Бхагаватам 2.2.5., 02 декабря 1968 года, Лос-Анджелес. 

Код лекции в Bhaktivedanta VedaBase: 681202SB-LOS ANGELES


Srila Prabhupada: So this sort of civilization, simply making nice arrangement for eating and sleeping and mating and defending, that is not practically human civilization. The human civilization is meant for searching out God. Na te vidu?. They do not know, unfortunately. They have forgotten. But by good association, they can remember. Therefore this meeting of Krishna Consciousness Society's meeting is just to give people chance to associate with the Society and invoke their lost relationship with God. That is the missionary activities of this Society. 
So that is the highest gift to the human society. There are so many welfare activities in the human society. People open hospitals, schools, colleges, charitable institution. They are nice. But the best contribution to the human society is to revive his lost relationship with God. Just like a rich man's son. 
Someway or other he has left his father's home and he's loitering here and there. Somebody finds him: "Oh, you are Mr. Such-and-such. You are the son of such-and-such gentleman. He's very rich man. Why you are suffering? Come, come with me. I shall take to your father." So this is one kind of welfare activity. 
And another welfare activity, the same person who is loitering in the street, somebody says, "Oh, you are hungry. All right, come on. I shall give you some bread." That is also welfare activity. But this welfare activity, to get the lost son to his father, rich father, not ordinary father, that is the best service. Similarly, all living entities, as KRSNa claims in the Bhagavad-gita... KRSNa claims, 
sarva-yonisu kaunteya 
sambhavanti murtayah yah 
tasam mahad yonir brahma 
aham bija-pradah pita 
[It should be understood that all species of life, O son of Kunti, are made possible by birth in this material nature, and that I am the seed-giving father.] 
In many places in the Bhagavad-gita KRSNa claims all living entities as His sons, parts and parcel. Just like your children, they are part and parcel of your body. They are not different from you. The same blood is running in his body. Similarly, our constitutional position is that the same blood of God is running in our body. We are not different in that way from God. 

Srila Prabhupada's lecture on Srimad-Bhagavatam 2.2.5 
— 
December 2, 1968, Los Angeles

----------


## Aniruddha das

Обусловленное живое существо должно осознать, в каком положении оно находится, и взывать к Господу: «Сколько же мне еще оставаться под властью всех этих телесных побуждений, похоти, гнева?» Хозяева обусловленной души, похоть и гнев, никогда не проявляют к ней сострадания. Эти жестокие хозяева лишь постоянно требуют, чтобы она им служила. Но, когда обусловленная душа обретает свое истинное сознание — сознание Кришны, она перестает служить этим жестоким хозяевам. С искренним, открытым сердцем она обращается к Кришне, чтобы Он даровал ей Свое покровительство, и молит Кришну занять ее трансцендентным любовным служением Ему.
Учение Шри Чайтаньи. Глава 11.

----------


## Варган

*Преданный (7)*: Шрила Прабхупада: имеют ли право продвинутые преданные отчитывать?

*Прабхупада*: Никто не является продвинутым. Каждый – ученик. Он обязан следовать [правилам и предписаниям]. Не может быть и речи о продвинутости. 

*Беседа Шрилы Прабхупады на утренней прогулке, Найроби 02.11.1975*


Devotee (7): Srila Prabhupada, is it right for the advanced devotees to chastise?
Prabhupada: Nobody is advanced. Everyone is student. He must follow. There is no question of advanced.
75.11.02 - Morning Walk – Nairobi (751102MW-NAIROBI)

----------


## Варган

«Шрила Прабхупада: Итак, есть и доброжелатели и противники. Тогда зачем вы беспокоитесь о противниках? Есть люди, которые против нас, но есть и многие, кто за нас. Чем бы вы ни занимались, всегда так будет. Если кто-то против нас, то зачем нам беспокоиться об этом? Мы будем продолжать своё дело». 

(Совершенные вопросы и ответы) 

Источник: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BerphJZxzI

----------


## Aniruddha das

Итак, движение сознания Кришны означает возрождение изначального сознания. Если кто-то действительно находится в Кришне, он будет правдивым. Правдивость. Это качества. Чистота, всегда чистый, принимать омовение три раза в день. Чистая одежда, чистый ум, чистое тело, чистая деятельность, чистые желания, чистые мысли - все чистое. Никакого загрязнения. Это тест. «Я делаю все отвратительные вещи, но я рекламирую себя: «Я продвинутый преданный». Негодяй, о каком продвижении ты говоришь? Ты делаешь всякие глупости, и ты продвигаешься? Но у них нет никакого стыда, называть себя ... Бесстыдно. Бесстыдные, даже не джентльмены. Обман, и все же он рекламирует себя: «Я продвинутый». (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по SB 1.16.26-30 23.01.1974)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Как мы проверяем чистоту хлорида натрия? По книгам. Точно так же здесь даются характеристики чистого преданного. Характеристика. Вы проверяете, правдив ли он. «Он не правдивый, сэр», тогда он не чистый преданный. Он что-то делает ... Он обещал перед своим духовным учителем, перед Божеством, перед огнем: «Отказ от незаконного секса», но он занимается незаконным сексом. Итак, как он продвинулся? Как он продвинулся? Он даже не правдивый, первая квалификация. Он нечист. Правдивость ... Шаучам, означает очень чистый. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по SB 1.16.26-30 23.01.1974)

----------


## Варган

"Итак, Господь Чайтанья намекает на то, что если отрекшийся от всего санньяси живет на широкую ногу, хорошо одевается, имеет добротный дом и квартиру... Нет. Подобное Господь Чайтанья не одобрял. Тогда что это? Что это значит? Санньяси, живущий как первоклассный джентльмен, смокинг, прекрасная квартира и тому подобное, я имею в виду ассистентку, секретаршу... Что это? Чайтанья Махапрабху не одобрял этого. Он должен, насколько это возможно... Он должен иметь только самое необходимое, не более того. Да. Таков образ жизни в отречении, а не то, что прикрываясь жизнью в отречении, он находится на содержании домохозяев, в роскоши. Нет, это не санньяса. Подобное Сампрадайя Чайтаньи Махапрабху не признает". 

Шрила Прабхупада — 21 ноября 1966, Нью Йорк

----------


## Андрей Татауров

Во время сегодняшней утренней прогулки Акшаянанда Свами попросил доказать ссылкой на шастру наш стандарт джапы, который некоторые ставят под сомнение.

«Конечно», сказал он, «когда вы говорите, что нужно повторять шестнадцать кругов, мы принимаем это число с полной верой. Вы ачарья. Но если мы хотим убедить в этом других людей? Есть ли какой-нибудь стих в Ведах или шастре, который можно было бы привести, чтобы убедить их повторять хотя бы шестнадцать кругов? Или именно такое количество имён?»

«Нет», ответил Прабхупада, «В шастре так не сказано. Говорится: санкхья-пурвака. Нужно определить количество… то, что вы можете. А я определил 16 кругов, потому что больше вы не способны повторять».

«Да, это всё, на что мы способны», согласился Акшаянанда Свами.

Прабхупада улыбнулся и добавил, с легкой иронией: «Да. Даже это сложно».

Акшаянанда Свами кивнул и рассмеялся.

Прабхупада продолжал: «Харидаса Тхакур повторял три лакха. Но это невозможно. Нельзя ему подражать, но вы должны делать то, что определено для вас. Это обязательно».

«Да», сказал Акшаянанда Свами. «Мне сказали, что вначале Вы попросили первых учеников повторять 64 круга, правда?»

«Да», подтвердил Прабхупада.

«А они не смогли этого делать», продолжал Акшаянанда Свами под общий смех. «Потом вы попросили их повторять тридцать два?»

Прабхупада улыбнулся. «Санкхья-пурвака-нама-гана-натибхих. Санкхья-пурва, нужно определить конкретное число. И вы должны строго этому следовать».

«То есть, если мы серьезны и искренни, это означает, что от шестнадцати кругов мы поднимемся к постоянному повторению?», спросил Акшаянанда Свами.

«ВЫ МОЖЕТЕ СДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО И СЕЙЧАС», ответил Прабхупада. «Не нужно думать, что раз я закончил шестнадцать кругов… Можно увеличить. Но шестнадцать нужно закончить».

«Да», согласился Акшаянанда Махараджа, «Я имею в виду, что это нужно для того, чтобы поднять нас на уровень постоянного повторения. По крайней мере, мы должны выполнить дневную норму. Если нам повезет, то потом мы сможем повторять святое имя днем и ночью».

«Да», согласился Прабхупада.

«Трансцендентный дневник», Хари Шаури, т.1, С.94

----------


## Варган

"Быть Джи-Би-Си не означает контролировать проповеднический центр. Быть Джи-Би-Си означает следить, чтобы всё, что происходит в центре, хорошо шло. Я не знаю, почему Тамала использует свой абсолютный авторитет. Это не то, что должен делать Джи-Би-Си. За руководство центром отвечают президент, казначей и секретарь. Джи-Би-Си предназначен для того, чтобы следить, чтобы всё шло хорошо, а не для того, чтобы использовать свой абсолютный авторитет. Джи-Би-Си не обладает такими полномочиями. Тамалу не следует так поступать. Представители Джи-Би-Си не должны ничего насаждать на преданных центра, не проконсультировавшись сначала со всеми представителями Джи-Би-Си. Представитель Джи-Би-Си не может выходить за рамки своей власти. [Сейчас] мы на испытательной стадии, и на следующем собрании Джи-Би-Си они должны будут сформировать конституцию того, как члены Джи-Би-Си будут управлять всеми делами. Однако факт в том, что местный президент не находится под контролем Джи-Би-Си. И да, для улучшения ситуации, подобной этой, меня необходимо обо всём оповещать."
(письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Гирираджу — Лондон, 12 августа 1871)

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

"Прабхупада: Я сказал ему: «Ты не можешь быть столь независимым. Ты делаешь всё правильно, но не делай в... Ты признаёшь». Люди жаловались на Хамсадуту. Ты знал об этом?

Тамала Кришна: Я не в курсе отдельных инцидентов, но кое-что я слышал...
<...>
Прабхупада: Какой смысл создавать какого-нибудь гуру-негодяя?

Тамала Кришна: В общем, я проанализировал себя и всех Ваших учеников. Это очевидный факт, что все мы обусловленные души, поэтому мы не можем быть гуру. Может быть, когда-нибудь это и будет возможно...

Прабхупада: Хмм!

Тамала Кришна: ...но не сейчас.

Прабхупада: Да, я выберу несколько гуру. Я скажу: «теперь ты становишься ачарией, теперь ты становишься уполномоченным». Я жду этого. Становитесь все ачарьями. Я удаляюсь от дел навсегда. Но обучение должно быть полностью завершено.

Тамала Кришна: Процесс очищения должен присутствовать.

Прабхупада: О да, должен присутствовать. Чайтанья Махапрабху хочет этого. Амара агйайа гуру хана. «Становитесь гуру». Но обретите квалификацию. (Смеется.) Требуется немного — строгое следование.

Тамала Кришна: А не то что, поставил штамп — и ты гуру.

Прабхупада: Тогда не будет эффекта. Ты можешь обманывать, но результата не будет. Вспомни наш Гаудия-матх. Каждый хотел стать гуру. Маленький храм, и там «гуру». Какого сорта гуру?" -  беседa, 22.04.1977, Бомбей

https://vanisource.org/wiki/770422_-...ion_C_-_Bombay
__________________________________________________________________________________________

"Prabhupada: I told him that "You cannot do so independent. You are doing nice, but not to do in the... You admit." (pause) People complained against Ha?sad?ta. Did you know that?

Tamala Krishna: I'm not sure of the particular incidences, but I've heard general...

<...>

Prabhupada: What is the use of producing some rascal guru?

Tamala Krishna: Well, I have studied myself and all of your disciples, and it's clear fact that we are all conditioned souls, so we cannot be guru. Maybe one day it may be possible...

Prabhupada: Hmm.

Tamala Krishna: ...but not now.

Prabhupada: Yes. I shall choose some guru. I shall say, "Now you become acarya. You become authorized." I am waiting for that. You become all acarya. I retire completely. But the training must be complete.

Tamala Krishna: The process of purification must be there.

Prabhup?da: Oh, yes, must be there. Caitanya Mahaprabhu wants that. amara ajnaya guru hana (CC Madhya 7.128). "You become guru." (laughs) But be qualified. Little thing, strictly follower...

Tamala Krishna: Not rubber stamp.

Prabhupada: Then you'll not be effective. You can cheat, but it will not be effective. Just see our Gaudiya Matha. Everyone wanted to become guru, and a small temple and "guru." What kind of guru?" - 770422 - Conversation C - Bombay

----------


## Варган

> Тамала Кришна: А не то что, поставил штамп — и ты гуру.
> 
> Прабхупада: Тогда не будет эффекта. Ты можешь обманывать, но результата не будет. Вспомни наш Гаудия-матх. Каждый хотел стать гуру. Маленький храм, и там «гуру». Какого сорта гуру?" -  беседa, 22.04.1977, Бомбей
> 
> https://vanisource.org/wiki/770422_-...ion_C_-_Bombay
> __________________________________________________________________________________________
> 
> Tamala Krishna: Not rubber stamp.
> 
> Prabhupada: Then you'll not be effective. You can cheat, but it will not be effective. Just see our Gaudiya Matha. Everyone wanted to become guru, and a small temple and "guru." What kind of guru?" - 770422 - Conversation C - Bombay


Ритвики поднаторели в вырезании и обрезании цитат.

Вот полная фраза Шрилы Прабхупады:

Prabhupada: Then you'll not be effective. You can cheat, but it will not be effective. Just see our Gau??ya Ma?ha. Everyone wanted to become guru, and a small temple and "guru." What kind of guru? No publication, no preaching, simply bring some foodstuff... My Guru Maharaja used to say, "Joint mess," a place for eating and sleeping. Amar amar ara takana(?): "Joint mess." He said this.

Прабхупада: Тогда вы не будете эффективными. Вы можете обманывать, но это не будет эффективно. Просто посмотрите на наш Гаудийа Матх. Каждый хотел стать гуру. Маленьких храм и там "гуру". Какого сорта гуру? *Никаких публикаций, никакой проповеди, просто это приносит какое-то пропитание... Мой Гуру Махараджа называл это "клуб-столовая или кооперативная гостиница", место, где спят и едят. Amar amar ara takana(?): "Совместная гостиница, кооперативная столовая". Он так говорил*.

То есть основная претензия Шрилы Прабхупады к духовным учителям Гаудийа-Матха, за что Шрила Прабхупада считал их каништхами, не имеющими морального права давать инициации - никакой проповеди, никаких публикаций, только общая еда и сон.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Если каждый оставался каништхой, то невольно складывается впечатление, что у вас неэффективная сампрадая и неэффективная практика.

----------


## Варган

Не каждый. Вы забыли про Шрилу Прабхупаду и его учеников. Они посвятили себя проповеди.

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> основная претензия Шрилы Прабхупады к духовным учителям Гаудийа-Матха, за что Шрила Прабхупада считал их каништхами, не имеющими морального права давать инициации - никакой проповеди, никаких публикаций, только общая еда и сон.


"Веда-вада-раты по-своему интерпретируют Веды, отрицая авторитет великих учителей (ачарьев). Кроме того, они имеют обыкновение возвеличивать какого-нибудь беспринципного человека из своего круга, присваивая ему титул великого знатока ведической мудрости.(...) веда-вада-раты имеют своих собственных ачарьев, не принадлежащих к цепи трансцендентной ученической преемственности, поэтому они превратно понимают смысл ведических писаний и в результате попадают в темнейшие области невежества, опускаясь даже ниже тех, кто вовсе не знает Вед." - Шри Ишопанишад 9ком
__________________________________

« Духовного учителя называют ачарьей , трансцендентным преподавателем духовной науки. Обязанности ачарьи изложены в «Ману-самхите» (2.140), где говорится, что истинный духовный учитель должен взять ученика под свою опеку,  посвятить его во все тонкости ведического знания и  дать ему второе рождение.» - ЧЧ ади 1.46ком

"Почему Гаудия Матх потерпел неудачу? Потому что они попытались превзойти гуру. Прежде чем уйти он дал все указания, но ни разу не сказал, что этот человек должен быть следующим ачарьей. Но сразу после его ухода эти люди начали сражаться друг с другом за право стать ачарьей. Это провал. Они никогда не задумывались: «Почему Гуру Махараджа дал нам указания по стольким вопросам, почему он не сказал, что этот человек должен стать ачарьей?» Они хотели искусственно сделать кого-то ачарьей, и в результате всё было разрушено. Они не считались даже со здравым смыслом: если Гуру Махараджа хотел назначить кого-то ачарьей, почему он не сказал об этом? Он говорил о стольких вещах, а этот вопрос пропустил? Действительно? И они настаивают на этом. Они объявили неквалифицированную личность ачарьей. Затем другая личность пришла, еще один ачарья, еще один ачарья. Поэтому лучше всегда оставаться глупцом, направляемым Гуру Махараджем. Это совершенство. А не так, что как только он узнает о том, что Гуру Махараджа умер, — «Теперь я настолько возвышен, что могу убить своего гуру и сам стать гуру». Тогда ему конец». - Из беседы, 16.08.1976, Бомбей

«В целом, ты должен знать, что он [один из духовных братьев Шрилы Прабхупады] не является освобожденной душой и потому никого не может инициировать в сознание Кришны. Для этого требуется особое духовное благословение от вышестоящих авторитетов». Из письма Шрилы Прабхупады Джанардане, 26.04.1968

"Сварупа Дамодара: [профессор спросил меня] «Как ты узнаешь, что гуру квалифицирован, что духовный учитель квалифицирован?» И тогда я сказал: «В шастрах всё написано, поэтому мы должны следовать предписаниям, приведенным в шастрах. Там указаны все признаки квалификации чистого преданного, истинного гуру. Вот, например, вы профессор физики в университете. До этого у вас была определенная квалификация, докторская степень. И затем *комитет принимает решение, квалифицированы ли вы занять данный пост. Этот выбор делает комитет, и затем они проводят собеседование и устанавливают вашу квалификацию. Если они сочтут, что вы квалифицированы занять этот пост, то вас выберут в качестве профессора*. В духовной сфере происходит похожим образом. Есть богооткровенные писания, и там всё написано о том, какой квалификацией должен обладать гуру и как выбрать истинного учителя. Так что всё написано, вам следует соблюдать соответствующие предписания богооткровенных писаний. 

Прабхупада:* Комитет - это его духовный учитель, он приказывает: «Делай это».*" - Прогулка, 02.10.1972, Лос-Анджелес. 

https://prabhupadavani.org/transcriptions/721002mwla/

«Праптасйа калйана-гунарнавасйа. Самозванец не может быть духовным учителем. Не должно быть так, что кто угодно подходит к вам и начинает блефовать: «Я достиг духовного совершенства и осознал кое-что с помощью определенного метода». Нет. Духовный учитель означает, что он должен получить полномочия из авторитетного источника. Иначе пользы не будет. Не следует думать, что человек может внезапно стать духовным учителем на следующий день. Он должен получить могущество от своего духовного учителя. Поэтому это называется праптасйа. Праптасйа означает того, кто обрел, кто получил милостивые благословения своего духовного учителя.

Нам следует всегда помнить, что духовный учитель принадлежит к духовной преемственности. Изначальный духовный учитель — Верховная Личность Бога. * Он благословляет своего следующего ученика, как это произошло с Брахмой. Затем Брахма благословил своего следующего ученика — Нараду. Нарада благословил своего следующего ученика — Вьясу. Вьяса благословил своего следующего ученика — Мадхвачарью. Вот так приходят благословения.* *Это подобно тому как в королевской династии передается преемственность: трон наследуется в соответствии с преемственностью — ученической или наследственной, таким же образом эта власть от Верховной Личности Бога должна быть передана.* ». - Лекция «Шри Гурваштакам», 02.01.1969, Лос-Анджелес 

"Я скажу: «теперь ты становишься ачарией, теперь ты становишься уполномоченным» " - беседa, 22.04.1977, Бомбей

"Когда я прикажу: «Ты становись гуру!», — он станет следующим гуру." - Беседа 28.05.1977, Вриндаван

"Бхавананда: Будут люди, я знаю. Будут люди, которые попытаются сами себя объявить гуру. 

Тамала Кришна: Это уже имело место много лет назад. Ваши духовные братья думали так же. Мадхава Махараджа...

Бхавананда: О да. Готовые к прыжку. 

Прабхупада: Нужно обеспечить очень серьезное управление и бдительное наблюдение." - Из беседы, 27.05.1977, Вриндаван

"Гуру может стать гуру, когда ему приказал его гуру. Вот и всё. Иначе никто не может стать гуру".( Лекция БГ 28.10.75).

"Тамала Кришна: А не то что, поставил штамп — и ты гуру.
 Прабхупада: Тогда не будет эффекта." - беседa, 22.04.1977, Бомбей 

PS: "Бог" Кузя активно занимался публикациями и проповедью учения Христа, однако сейчас находится в тюрьме. Шрила Прабхупада в лекции по  БГ 2.4-5, от 05.08.73 в Лондоне, сказал поступать рациональней в отношении не уполномоченных личным приказом гуру и не тратится на их содержание в тюрьмах за общественные деньги. 
____________________________________________________


"Svarupa Damodara: ...how do you know that guru is qualified, spiritual master is qualified? Then I said everything is written in the ??stras, so we have to follow according to the injunctions written in the sastras. So all the qualifications of a pure devotee, of a bona fide guru, is written there.
Just like you are a professor of physics in the university. Before you came, you had some qualification, degree of doctors. And then there is a committee to decide you whether you are qualified for the post. So it is selected by a committee of members and then they interview you, and then they find out your qualifications.
If they find that you are qualified for the post, so you are selected as a professor. It's like that in the spiritual field also. There are revealed scriptures, and there everything is written what will be the qualification of a guru and then how to choose a bona fide one. So everything is written. You should follow the injunctions of the revealed scriptures accordingly.

Prabhupada: Committee is his spiritual master, he orders that you do this." - Morning Walk, Oct. 2, 1972 Los Angeles

https://prabhupadavani.org/transcriptions/721002mwla/
___________________________________________________

"praptasya kalyana-gunarnavasya. So the spiritual master is not self-made. It is not that if anyone comes before you and bluffs you that "I have attained spiritual perfection, and I have realized something by some method." No. The spiritual master, bona fide spiritual, means he has to receive the power from authority. Otherwise it is useless. No. It is not that one can become spiritual master overnight. He has to take the power from his spiritual master. Therefore it is called pr?ptasya. Pr?ptasya means one who has obtained, one who has got the merciful blessings of his spiritual master. We should always remember that the spiritual master is in the disciplic succession. The original spiritual master is the Supreme Personality of Godhead. He blesses His next disciple, just like Brahm?. Brahm? blesses his next disciple, just like N?rada. N?rada blesses his next disciple, just like Vyаsa. Vyаsa blesses his next disciple, M?dhv?c?rya. Similarly, the blessing is coming. Just like royal succession—the throne is inherited by disciplic or hereditary succession—similarly, this power from the Supreme Personality of Godhead has to receive." - Los Angeles  https://vanisource.org/wiki/690102_-..._-_Los_Angeles

----------


## Алексей Кузьмик

> основная претензия Шрилы Прабхупады к духовным учителям Гаудийа-Матха, за что Шрила Прабхупада считал их каништхами, не имеющими морального права давать инициации - никакой проповеди, никаких публикаций, только общая еда и сон.


Дополнение к выше приведенным цитатам:

Простое пересказывание текста или его печать очевидно не могут дать вам никаких прав ачарии, дикша гуру, которому поклоняются наравне Богом, и для этого "Не требуется никакой квалификации.(...) Кто не может делать это? Любой может, даже ребенок." - беседа, 25 января 1977. "Любой глупец может пересказать эти слова" - Даршан, 3 декабря 1976 года. Наравне с тем, что дикша гуру, ачария, является органом распределения имущества, которое согласно всему должно быть передано Ему ( или распределятся в соответствии с Его указанием) каждым без остатка , и потому для общей безопасности Он должен обладать личным сертификатом, приказом ("order") от вышестоящего, кроме того, дикша гуру, ачария, дает дивья гьяну, то есть обозначает физический референт понятий используемых в шастрах, устанавливает, а точнее раскрывает их универсальные для каждого значения ( " Бхагават Гита - как Она есть"), чтоб была возможна коммуникация на их основе. Если же каждый распечатав несколько листовок или пусть даже миллиарды книг, пересказав одну или тысячи лекций, приведя на воскресный пир бригаду рабочих с соседней стройки или даже миллион поющих мантры вегетарианцев, будет получать право накапливать у себя ресурсы, устанавливать значения понятий и обладать властью над людьми, то возникает хаос и деградация, организация становится невозможной, а дезорганизация это всегда конкуренция, искоренить которую и является миссией Кришны и Гуру Парампары. Понимаете о чем речь?

"Мы состоим в группе, в нашем международном обществе. Если каждый станет повелителем, или ачарией, то как можно будет управлять? Нет. Должен быть один глава. Таков принцип в нашей практической жизни. Мы следуем нашим политическим лидерам. Мы не можем говорить: «Я принадлежу к этой партии», — если я не следую лидеру. Это естественно". - Лекция 09.03.1974 Майяпур.

«Следуйте одному ачарии, как христиане, они следует за ачарией Христом.» -  Беседа 20.05.72 Мельбурн.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия удалена.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Шримад-бхагаватам 6.16.41
Раздираемые внутренними противоречиями, все виды религий, за исключением бхагавата-дхармы, основаны на корыстных устремлениях и разделении на чужих и своих, чужое и свое. Такое умонастроение чуждо последователям «Шримад-Бхагаватам». Они полностью поглощены сознанием Кришны, считая, что Кришна принадлежит им, а они — Ему. Люди обращаются к другим, низшим видам религии с целью уничтожить своих врагов или обрести мистические способности, однако подобные религии полны страсти и зависти и потому нечисты и преходящи. Пронизанные злобой, они наполнены безбожием.

Комментарий
Бхагавата-дхарма свободна от противоречий. В ней отсутствуют понятия «моя религия» и «твоя религия». Следовать бхагавата-дхарме — значит следовать наставлениям Верховного Господа, Бхагавана, изложенным в «Бхагавад-гите»: сарва- дхармаан паритйаджйа мам экам шаранам враджа. Бог един, Бог один для всех, поэтому все должны предаться Богу. Это и есть религия в ее чистой форме. Религия состоит из предписаний Господа (дхармам ту саккшад бхагават-пранитам). В бхагавата-дхарме нет места делению на «мою веру» и «твою веру». Каждый должен верить в Верховного Господа и исполнять Его волю. Анукулйена кришнанушиланам: любое указание Кришны, или Бога, должно неукоснительно исполняться. Такова истинная дхарма, религия.

У того, кто действительно сознает Кришну, не может быть врагов. Да и откуда им взяться у того, чье единственное занятие — побуждать окружающих предаться Кришне, Богу? Вражда возникает тогда, когда одни берутся отстаивать индуизм, другие — ислам, третьи — христианство, четвертые — еще какую-нибудь религию. История знает немало примеров столкновений на религиозной почве между теми, кто следовал различным религиозным течениям, не дающим ясного представления о Боге. Но вероучения, не основанные на служении Всевышнему, обречены на скорое вырождение, ибо проникнуты злобой. Такие религиозные течения быстро наживают себе многочисленных врагов. Чтобы этого избежать, следует отказаться от таких понятий, как «моя вера» и «твоя вера». Каждый должен верить в Бога и предаться Ему. Это и есть бхагавата- дхарма.

Бхагавата-дхарма — не какая-нибудь надуманная сектантская вера, поскольку она побуждает человека искать связь всего сущего с Кришной (ишавасйам идам сарвам). Веды гласят, что Брахман, Всевышний, присутствует повсюду: сарвам кхалв идам брахма. Бхагавата-дхарма позволяет ощутить присутствие Всевышнего во всем. Бхагавата-дхарма не провозглашает этот мир иллюзорным. Поскольку все сущее изошло из Всевышнего, оно не может быть иллюзией — всему можно найти применение в служении Всевышнему. К примеру, сейчас мы начитываем этот текст с помощью микрофона на диктофон и таким образом устанавливаем связь диктофона с Верховным Брахманом. Теперь это устройство — тоже Брахман, поскольку используется для служения Господу. В этом состоит истинный смысл изречения сарвам кхалв идам брахма. Все сущее есть Брахман, поскольку все может быть обращено на служение Верховному Господу. Нет ничего, что можно было бы назвать митхьей, иллюзорным, — все сущее реально.

Бхагавата-дхарму называют сарвоткришта, лучшей из всех религиозных систем, поскольку идущие этим путем ни к кому не питают вражды. Чистые бхагаваты, чистые преданные, с открытым сердцем призывают каждого присоединиться к движению сознания Кришны. В этом отношении преданные ничем не отличаются от Верховной Личности Бога. Сухридам? сарва-бхутанам: они — друзья всех живых существ. Поэтому этот религиозный путь — самый лучший. В отличие от бхагавата-дхармы, все другие так называемые религии предназначены только для ограниченного круга людей с определенным мировоззрением, однако сознание Кришны, или бхагавата-дхарма, не связано подобными ограничениями. При внимательном рассмотрении религиозных систем, направленных на поклонение полубогам или кому-либо еще, помимо Верховной Личности Бога, совсем нетрудно заметить, что все они проникнуты злобой и потому лишены чистоты.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Чистая преданность означает молиться Господу, прося какое-нибудь служение: «Мой Господь, будь добр, займи меня в служении Себе». Это совершенство жизни, когда человек занят в служении Господу с любовью. Вы можете стать очень великим святым и жить в уединенном месте и стать гордым, что вы стали очень великой личностью, и люди могут приходить к вам, чтобы увидеть: «Он никого не принимает; он занят повторением». Мой Гуру Махарадж осудил это. Он говорил, мана туми кисера вайшава. «Мой дорогой ум, ты выдумал, ты думаешь, что ты стал очень великим вайшнавом. Ты ничего не делаешь, сидишь в уединенном месте и подражаешь Харидасу Тхакуру, повторяешь джапу. Значит, ты негодяй». Мана туми кисера вайшава. Почему? Нирджанера гхаре, пратиштхара таре:  ты хочешь получить дешевое почитание как великий воспеватель. Потому что, если кто-то действительно повторяет, почему его должны привлекать женщины и биди? Если он на самом деле находится в таком положении, как Харидас Тхакур, то почему его должны привлекать материальные вещи? Это только ложное шоу. Это невозможно для обычного человека.

Поэтому обычный человек должен быть физически занят. Это не физическое; это также трансцендентно. Всегда занят делом в сознании Кришны. Это то, что нужно. Не то что:  «О, я стал великим ученым, и теперь я узнал, как стать великим вайшавом. Я повторяю шестьдесят четыре круга, но думаю о своей жене, которая находится в другом месте, а затем прощаюсь с Говиндаджи и покидаю Вриндаван». Эти негодяи не следуют. Говиндаджи выгоняет таких негодяев из Вриндавана. Итак, Вриндаван, тот, кто живет во Вриндаване, он должен быть очень озабочен тем, как распространить славу Вриндавана-чандры по всему миру. Это то, что нужно. Не то, что «Вриндавана-чандра стал моей частной собственностью, и я сижу на месте и облизываюсь».  Нет, это не нужно. (смех) Это не желательно. Мой Гуру Махарадж осуждает это.

Итак, мана туми кисера вайшава. Он говорит: «Какой ты вайшнав, негодяй?» Нирджанера гхаре пратиштхара таре: «Просто ради дешевого обожания ты живешь в уединенном месте». Тава харинама кевала каитава: «Твое повторение так называемой Харе Кришна мантры - это просто обман». Он говорил это. Нужно быть готовым действовать очень энергично. Это также приказ Чайтаньи Махапрабху. Чайтанья Махапрабху никогда не говорил, что «повторяй». Он, конечно, дал повторение, но что касается Его миссии, Он сказал, что «Каждый из вас станьте гуру». Амара агьяйа гуру хана тара 'эи деша (ЧЧ Мадхья 7.128). И передавайте, проповедуйте, чтобы люди понимали, кто такой Кришна.

амара агьяйа гуру хана тара 'эи деша
йаре декха, таре каха кришна-упадеша
(ЧЧ Мадхья 7.128)

Притхивите ачхе йата нагаради (ЧБ Антья 4.126). Это Его миссия. Это не так: «Стань великим вайшавом, садись и подражай». Это все негодяйство. Так что не следуйте за этим. Поэтому, по крайней мере, мы не можем советовать вам этого. Мы узнали от нашего Гуру Махараджа, что проповедь - это очень, очень важная вещь, и когда человек действительно опытный проповедник, тогда он может повторять Харе Кришна мантру безо всякого оскорбления. До этого, так называемое повторение Харе Кришна мантры, вы можете учиться, чтобы не совершать оскорблений. , ,  Но оставлять все другие дела, чтобы изображать из себя великого вайшнава, в этом нет необходимости.

Большое спасибо. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.7.19. Вриндаван 16.09.1976г)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Я уже объяснил, что Харе Кришна мантра является духовной мантрой. Она не материальна. Поэтому я уже объяснил, голокера према-дхана хари-нама-санкиртана. Это не обычная звуковая вибрация, материальная звуковая вибрация, радио. Нет. Духовная. Голокера према-дхана. Итак, если мы действительно будем повторять эту Харе Кришна мантру должным образом, без каких-либо оскорблений, тогда одного повторения достаточно, чтобы освободить вас от последствий всей греховной жизни. Одно повторение. Речь не идет о повторении тысячи раз. Сказано, эка хари-наме джато папа харе, папи хайа тато папа карибаре наре. Однократное повторение Харе Кришна мантры может уничтожить очень много. , , столько последствий греховной жизни, что первоклассный папа или очень опытный папи, он не может совершить так много папа. Понимаете. Это настолько могущественно. Итак, если мы будем повторять это правильно, это повторение, избегая даша видха, десяти оскорблений, без оскорблений. , , Нам-апарадха-шунйа. Без нама-апарадхи, если мы будем повторять в соответствии с принципами, тогда мантра будет действовать. Мантра будет действовать так хорошо, что мантра будет держать вас всегда на связи с Верховной Личностью Бога. Это сила мантры. Не думайте, что это хобби или что-то внешнее. Нет. На самом деле, эта мантра, Кришна, Харе Кришна - Сам Кришна. (Шрила Прабхупада. лекция по ШБ 1.7.20-21. Вриндаван, 17.09.1976)

----------


## Aniruddha das

И вайшнав не боится за свою жизнь. Нет страха. Ахара-нидра-бхайа-майтхунах ча Эти вещи являются проблемами этого материального мира. Вайшнав не имеет проблем. Он знает, что «Если Kришна может дать еду и слону и муравью, то Kришна даст мне пищу. Так зачем мне прикладывать усилия ради этого? Когда Kришна даст, я буду есть. Вот и все. Если Он не даст, я будем голодать. Что в этом неправильного? Это вайшнав. Он не боится. (Шрила Прабхупада. лекция по ШБ 1.7.22. Вриндаван, 18.09.1976)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Сатсварупа: Если большая часть людей не хотят духовной жизни?

Шрила Прабхупада: Нет. Вы не можете их заставить. Не можете их заставить, потому что у них есть независимость. Вы не можете их заставить. Вы должны просто дать им знание. Поэтому распространение этого знания является лучшей благотворительной деятельностью. А не это материальное так называемое счастье - даридра-нарайана, сева, и то и другое. Это не поможет. Если вы дадите им знание, тогда они в действительности получат благо. А иначе нет.

Брамананда: А как мы можем дать знание обычным массам людей?

Шрила Прабхупада: Да, благодаря санкиртане. Благодаря слушанию, слушанию, слушанию. Это будет оздоровляющим процессом. Сердце очистится и тогда они примут это знание. А сейчас сердце является нечистым. Поэтому они не могут это принять.
Но вот лекарство:
калау насти эва насти эва насти эва гатир анйатха
харер нама харер нама
|Брихан-нарадия-пурана, 38.126, ЧЧ Мадхья 6.242|
Воспевайте Харе Кришна махамантру когда это возможно, и кто бы не слышал, он постепенно очистится.
чето-дарпана-марджанам
|Шикшаштака 1, ЧЧ Антья 20.12|
Кто бы ни слушал, он постепенно очистится. Чето-дарпана-марджанам. И затем бхава-маха-давагни затем эта материальная обусловленность исчезнет. Это единственное лекарство. И поэтому воспевайте Харе Кришна. Так или иначе позвольте им получить шанс слушать. И затем это будет действовать, как лекарство. Даже если он не хочет этого – воспевайте и пусть он просто послушает. Заставьте его. Тогда он вылечится.

Утренняя прогулка

7 апреля 1975г., Хайдерабад

----------


## Aniruddha das

Таким образом, чем больше людей будут материалистами, тем больше мир будет обременен. Поэтому должна быть война, эпидемия, голод, чтобы очистить мир от этих негодяев, очистить. Вы найдете эти вещи. В Европе каждые десять лет, двадцать лет идет борьба, война. Это история. Из истории Греции, истории Рима; семилетняя война, столетняя война - войны. Должна быть война, потому что они грешны. Эти грешники, постоянно убивают животных. Итак, война, реакция. Так что же это за война? Чтобы уменьшить бремя. Чтобы уменьшить бремя. Это становится очень тяжелым, невыносимо для Земли. И в таком случае естественно снижать вес. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.7.25, 22.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не думайте, что сознание Кришны - это шутка, жонглирование. Это единственное средство, если вы хотите спасти себя. В противном случае вы обречены! Не воспринимайте это как шутку. Это факт. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.7.25, 22.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Материальная цивилизация означает теджо-варим -мридам-винимаях (ШБ 1.1.1) - обмен между огнем, водой и землей - вот и все. Это так же, как вы видите хорошую куклу. Что это за милая кукла? Теджо-вари-мридам винимайах. Есть земля, вода, огонь. Вы смешиваете землю с водой и делаете из нее красивую куклу, кладете ее в огонь и затем окрашиваете. Это будет выглядеть как очень, очень красивая девушка. Но это не реальность. Точно так же весь материальный мир является ничем иным, как имитацией духовного мира благодаря смешению земли, воды и огня - и ничем иным. (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 1.7.26, 23.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Подобным образом, здесь, в этом материальном мире, мы просто вовлечены в греховную деятельность. Здесь так называемое благочестие и грех, это просто плоды воображения. Действительно, если я действительно благочестив, я не должен получать это материальное тело. Подобно тому как пребывание в тюрьме значит , что вы преступник. Вы можете быть заключенным первого класса, это не имеет значения, но вы заключенный, вы преступник. Иногда больших, больших политиков их сажают в тюрьму, и им дают все удобства. Но это не значит, что он не преступник. Он преступник. Либо он может быть Ганди или кем-либо еще; поскольку его посадили в тюрьму, он преступник. Точно так же любой, кто окутан этим материальным телом, он преступник. Он преступник. Он может быть на небесной планете, либо на этой земной планете, либо в телах кошек и собак, либо в телах насекомых или обитателей вод. Существуют разные виды жизни. Каждый из нас, пока мы помещены в это материальное тело, следует понимать, что мы все преступники. (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 1.7.26, 23.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Кришна-бхаджана это не так просто. Йешах ту анта-гатах папам. Тот, кто полностью свободен от реакции папы, может принять сознание Кришны. Но обычным способом, карма. , , Согласно карме. , , Подобно тому как вы работаете, чтобы заработать немного денег, бизнесмен, карма. Обычным способом вам приходится очень тяжело работать днем и ночью, чтобы получить немного денег. Предположим, если вы хотите один лакх рупий или один крор рупий, вы должны работать для этого. Но есть и другой способ. Предположим, один богатый человек говорит вам: «Вам не нужно работать. Возьмите эту тысячу рупий или один крор рупий. Возьмите это». Это другой способ. Обычный способ накопить кроры рупий, может быть невозможен в вашей жизни. Но если какой-то друг или какой-нибудь богатый человек будет добр к вам и даст вам: «Возьми это», вы можете получить это немедленно, без какого-либо тяжелого труда. Точно так же Кришна, высший богач, самое богатое существо, предлагает вам, сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа мам. , , (БГ 18.66): «Тебе не нужно ничего делать. Давай. Ты предайся Мне, и Я немедленно дам тебе освобождение». Ахам твах сарва-папебхйо мокшайишйами ма шучах (БГ 18.66). Нет беспокойства.

Итак, таков Кришна. Он может дать вам немедленное освобождение. Просто вы должны предаться. Поэтому Он Дева-дева. Иногда мы идем к тому полубогу, к этому полубогу ради какого-то материального совершенства или окончательного освобождения. Но Kришна может дать вам освобождение в течение секунды. Это Кришна. В течение секунды. В противном случае это не очень легко. (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 1.7.26, 23.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Предположим, я основал этот храм. Теперь, под моим руководством, мои ученики поклоняются виграхе. Виграха означает форму Господа, рупа. Но если не будет следования регулирующим принципам, то после моей смерти будет галаграха, бремя, что «Наш негодяй Гуру Махарадж основал этот храм, и мы должны поклоняться, рано вставать утром, столько беспокойств». Это будет... Это называется галаграха, бремя: «Он оставил нам бремя». Это риск. Тогда этот такой большой храм будет плохо управляться, и вы обнаружите, что «это разрушается» и «здесь нечисто» и «нет внимания». Это будет нашим… Это называется галаграха: «Негодяй дал нам бремя».
Так что это очень сложно. Если мы потеряли, если мы потеряли это чувство, что «Вот Кришна. Вот шанс служить Ему ...» Сакшад-дхаритвена самаста-шастраих (Гурв-аштака 7)…Не так что... Шри-виграхарадхана-нритйа-нана-шрингара-тан-мандира-марджанадау (Гурв-аштака 3). Как только… Поэтому мы очень бдительны: «Почему ты этого не сделал? Почему ты этого не сделал? Почему ...?» Как только чувство преданного служения будет потеряно, этот храм станет бременем. Так происходит. Это будет такой большой храм; управлять им будет большое бремя. Так что они чувствуют бремя. Поэтому они не против, если где-то иногда что-то ломается. «Хорошо, давайте, какие бы деньги у нас ни были, давайте прежде всего кушать». Таково положение. Виграха и галаграха. Вы должны понять. Если мы забудем, что «Здесь лично присутствует Кришна. Мы должны очень хорошо принять Его. Мы должны дать Ему хорошую еду, хорошее место, красивые одежды, хорошее ...» Тогда это служение. И как только возникает чувство, что «Вот каменный идол», - иногда они говорят «идолопоклонничество», - и мы получили указание одеть Его, дать Ему… беспокойство». Тогда конец. Конец. (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 1.7.27, 24.09.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Материальная жизнь — это когда вы хотите удовлетворять свои чувства. Вот что такое материальная жизнь. А когда вы стремитесь служить Богу, это духовная жизнь. В этом разница между материальной и духовной жизнью. Сейчас мы хотим служить своим чувствам. Но когда мы служим Богу — это духовная жизнь. В чем разница между тем, что делаем мы, и тем, что делают другие? Мы пользуемся всем: столом, кроватью, магнитофоном, пишущей машинкой — так в чем же разница? В том, что мы все используем для служения Кришне. (Шрила Прабхупада , "Совершенные вопросы, совершенные ответы" )

----------


## Aniruddha das

Ни харинама, ни христианский метод искупления не должны восприниматься как профессия. Один или два раза вы можете быть прощены, но не то, что вы принимаете это как профессию. Это великий грех. У нас также есть нама-апарадха. Даша-видха-нама-апарадха - десять видов оскорблений. Если вы повторяете Харе Кришна мантру с оскорблениями, это не будет эффективным. Вы должны избегать оскорбления. Вы знаете десять видов оскорблений - гурор аваджна шрути-шастра-нинданам (Падма пурана). Есть так много оскорблений, и одним из них является намно балад йасйа хи папа-буддхих (Падма Пурана, Брахма-кханда). Тот, кто думает, что, «Повторяя Харе Кришна мантру, я освобождаюсь от последствий греховной жизни, является величайшим оскорбителем. Поэтому весь день я буду совершать все виды греховных действий, а вечером или когда-нибудь буду повторять Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Харе Кришна - все будет кончено ". Это величайший грех. Намно балад йасйа хи папа-буддхих. Он никогда не будет прощен. Он осужден. Чайтанья Махапрабху принимает грешного человека, такого как Джагай и Мадхай, при условии, что он больше не совершает никаких греховных действий. На этом условии. Не то, что «Я стал вайшавом. Я повторяю Харе Кришна, поэтому я могу продолжать совершать все виды греховных действий. Никакой реакции не будет». Такое убеждение является величайшим оскорблением. Вы должны помнить об этом. Это не должно быть как христианское искупление. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.7.38-39, Вриндаван, 30.09.1976)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не пытайтесь стать гопи. Скорее, постарайтесь стать пылью на лотосных стопах гопи. Гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор дас-дасанудасах (ЧЧ Мадхья 13.80). Так же, как Уддхава. Уддхава хотел стать травой во Вриндаване, потому что гопи наступали на нее. Это высшее совершенство. Итак, освобождение. Освобождение означает гопи-бхартух пада-камалайор дас-дас-дасанудасах. Чем больше вы становитесь слугой слуги, слугой вайшнава, тем больше становится ваше совершенство.(ЧЧ Мадхья 13.80)... Поэтому стремиться стать гопи, это также майавади, «я стану гопи». Нет. Вы должны стать слугой слуги слуги гопи. . (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады по ШБ 1.7.41-42, Вринадаван, 02.10.1976)

----------


## Aniruddha das

"В действительности, вайшнав, который знает, что он не является этим телом, не пренебрегает своим телом, но он очень хорошо заботится о нем, чтобы он мог использовать свое тело для служения Кришне. Точно так же, как человек может знать, что он не его машина, но из-за этого  он не пренебрегает своей машиной, но заботится о ней, чтобы она могла служить ему. Поэтому мы должны в достаточной мере заботиться о телах, чтобы наши тела получали все им необходимое, но когда приходят болезни или другие необходимые неудобства, мы не беспокоимся, потому что такие проблемы являются просто временными проявлениями".
Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады к Балабхадре дасу 12 мая 1969 года

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.14.9
Только благодаря Ему мы смогли получить все наше царское богатство, хороших жен, жизнь, потомство, власть над подданными, победить врагов и обеспечить себе будущую жизнь на высших планетах. Всего этого мы достигли благодаря Его беспричинной милости к нам.

Комментарий: Процветать материально — значит иметь хорошую жену, хороший дом, достаточно земли, хороших детей, аристократическое происхождение, побеждать соперников и благодаря благочестивой деятельности получить возможность жить на высших небесных планетах с лучшими материальными условиями. Этих благ человек добивается не тяжелым физическим трудом или обманом, их можно получить только по милости Верховного Господа. Процветание, которого добиваются своим трудом, также зависит от милости Господа. Личные усилия должны дополнять благословение Господа, но один труд без благословения Господа не принесет успеха. Современный человек, человек Кали-юги, верит лишь в собственные усилия, отрицая милость Верховного Господа. Даже один великий санньяси Индии, выступая в Чикаго, отрицал необходимость благословения Верховного Господа. Но если ссылаться на ведические шастры, то на страницах «Шримад- Бхагаватам» мы можем обнаружить, что в конечном счете санкцию на любой успех дает Верховный Господь. Говоря о своем успехе, Махараджа Юдхиштхира признает эту истину, и, чтобы сделать свою жизнь успешной, надлежит следовать по стопам этого великого царя и преданного Господа. Если бы можно было достичь успеха без санкции Господа, то врачи всегда излечивали бы своих пациентов. Однако бывает, что пациент умирает, несмотря на самые передовые методы лечения, которые использует современный врач, и в то же время даже в самых безнадежных случаях, при отсутствии всякого лечения, пациент, как это ни удивительно, выздоравливает. Таким образом, можно заключить, что непосредственной причиной всего происходящего — хорошего или плохого — является санкция Господа. И любой преуспевающий человек должен чувствовать себя обязанным Господу за все, чего он достиг.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Однажды утром Прабхупада приехал в парк, вышел из «Форда» и стал ждать, пока к нему присоединятся преданные, которые приехали на другои? машине. Лилавати с маленькои? Субхадрои?, висевшеи? в рюкзачке у нее? на спине, с трудом пыталась выбраться из машины, и, когда, наконец, еи? это удалось, Прабхупада обернулся и, рассмеявшись, сказал:
— А, бремя любви!
— Да, Свамиджи, - ответила Лилавати, и Прабхупада с учениками зашагали по дороге.
— Ребенка можно носить двумя способами, — сказал Прабхупада, постукивая тростью по земле в ритм шагам.
?
— Способ обезьяны и способ кошки. Знаешь об этом?
— Нет, Свамиджи, - ответила Лилавати.
— Какои? способ, по-твоему, лучше? — спросил Прабхупада. — Способ обезьяны или кошки?
Но Лилавати не могла ни понять, ни представить себе, что он имеет в виду.
— Дете?ныш обезьяны забирается на спину матери и держится за нее?, — продолжал Прабхупада. — Так он и путешествует. А кошка переносит своего котенка в зубах. Ну, какои? же способ лучше?
Лилавати по-прежнему не понимала, что лучше; оба примера казались еи? очень сложными.
— Смотри, — сказал Прабхупада, — детеныш обезьяны очень маленькии? и слабыи?, и держится на матери за сче?т своеи? силы. А котенок держится за счет силы матери. Так чеи? же способ лучше?
?
— Кошки, — поняла, наконец, Лилавати.
— Точно, — сказал Прабхупада, — в этом разница между и?огом и преданным. И?ог пытается забраться на спину Абсолютнои? Истины, полагаясь на свою силу, но из-за слабости он упаде?т. Преданныи? же взывает к Кришне, — произнеся слово «Кришна», Прабхупада поднял руки высоко вверх и посмотрел в ясное утреннее небо. — Преданныи? взывает к Кришне, а Кришна Сам его подымет.
?
Из книги
«Шрила Прабхупада Лиламрита»

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.14.38
Великие герои династии Яду, находящиеся под защитой Господа Шри Кришны, никогда ничего не боятся. И потому их ноги ступают по полу дворца собраний Судхарма, который был достоин лучших полубогов, но был отнят у них.

Комментарий
Тех, кто непосредственно служит Богу, Господь ограждает от всякого страха и дает им возможность наслаждаться всем самым лучшим, даже если им приходится добывать это силой. Господь ведет Себя одинаково со всеми живыми существами, но Он пристрастен к Своим чистым преданным, испытывая к ним особое расположение. Город Дварака процветал, украшенный лучшим из всего, что было в материальном мире. Правительственный дворец собраний сооружается в соответствии с положением, занимаемым конкретным государством. Дворец собраний на райских планетах, Судхарма, соответствовал величию лучших из полубогов. Подобный дворец собраний не предназначен ни для одного земного государства, потому что, каким бы материально развитым ни было то или иное государство, люди на этой Земле не в состоянии его построить. Но когда Господь Кришна был на Земле, члены семьи Яду силой отняли этот небесный дворец, доставили его на Землю и установили в Двараке. Они могли применить такую силу, потому что были уверены в том, что Верховный Господь Кришна отнесется к этому снисходительно и защитит их. Таким образом, чистые преданные Господа доставляют Ему из вселенной все самое лучшее. Члены династии Яду обеспечивали Господу все удобства и доставляли Ему все, что было в этой вселенной, а Господь в Свою очередь защищал своих слуг, так что они не знали страха.

Забывчивая обусловленная душа постоянно пребывает в страхе. Но освобожденная душа, подобно маленькому ребенку, всецело полагающемуся на милость отца, никогда ничего не боится. Страх — разновидность иллюзии, которая возникает у живого существа, находящегося в состоянии дремоты и забывшего о своих вечных отношениях с Господом. Если живое существо, как сказано в «Бхагавад-гите» (2.20), по своей природе бессмертно, чего ему тогда бояться? Во сне человек может испугаться тигра, но бодрствующий рядом с ним не видит никакого тигра. Тигр — иллюзия и для спящего, и для бодрствующего, так как в действительности никакого тигра нет. Однако человек, во сне забывший о том, какова жизнь в состоянии бодрствования, испытывает страх. Человек же, помнящий о своем положении, не боится ничего. Таким образом, члены династии Яду, служа Господу, находились в состоянии бодрствования, поэтому никогда не боялись никаких тигров. Даже если бы и появился настоящий тигр, Господь был с ними и защитил бы их.

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 1.15.5
Арджуна сказал: О царь! Верховная Личность Бога Хари, который обходился со мной как с самым близким другом, покинул меня. Вот почему я лишился своей удивительной силы, приводившей в изумление даже полубогов.

Комментарий
В «Бхагавад-гите» (10.14) Господь говорит: «Любого, кто наделен особым могуществом и богатством — деньгами, красотой, силой, знанием и всем, чего только можно пожелать в материальном мире, — следует считать лишь порождением ничтожной части полного целого Моей энергии». Следовательно, никто сам по себе не может обладать никаким могуществом, пока Господь не наделит его им. Когда Господь вместе со Своими верными и вечно свободными спутниками нисходит на Землю, Он не только являет собственную божественную энергию, но и наделяет Своих спутников-преданных энергией, необходимой для выполнения миссии Его воплощения. В «Бхагавад-гите» (4.5) также говорится, что Господь со Своими вечными спутниками много раз нисходит на Землю, но Он помнит все роли, которые играет в Своих воплощениях, тогда как Его спутники по Его высшей воле забывают их. Аналогично этому, когда Господь покидает Землю, Он забирает с Собой всех Своих спутников. Сила и энергия, которыми был наделен Арджуна, были необходимы ему для выполнения миссии Господа, но, когда она была выполнена, Арджуна лишился своих чрезвычайных полномочий, потому что в его удивительной силе, приводившей в изумление даже небожителей, больше не было нужды и она не требовалась для возвращения домой, обратно к Богу. Если Господь может либо наделить силой, либо лишить ее даже такого великого преданного, как Арджуна, и даже небожителей, полубогов, то об обыкновенных живых существах, которые в сравнении с такими великими душами подобны пигмеям, и говорить нечего. Из этого следует, что человек не должен кичиться своей силой, взятой взаймы у Господа. Напротив, здравомыслящий человек должен чувствовать себя обязанным Господу за подобное благословение и использовать эту силу в служении Ему. Господь может в любое время отнять ее, поэтому лучшее применение такой силы и богатства — использовать их в служении Господу.

----------


## Aniruddha das

На самом деле для живого существа нет никого дороже Господа. Господь распространяет Себя в виде бесчисленных неотъемлемых частиц: как свамша и вибхиннамша. Параматма — это часть Господа, которая называется свамшей, а части вибхиннамша — это живые существа. Как живое существо является важнейшим фактором материального тела, поскольку без него материальное тело не представляет ценности, так и без Параматмы живое существо не имеет статус-кво. Без Верховного Господа Кришны Брахман и Параматма не имеют локус станди*. Это подробно объясняется в «Бхагавад-гите». Все они — связанные друг с другом, взаимозависимые факторы. Таким образом, в конечном счете Господь есть суммум бонум и, следовательно, жизненный принцип всего сущего.

* локус станди (лат.) — точка опоры (примеч. переводчика). ШБ 1.15.6 (комментарий)

----------


## Aniruddha das

ШБ 6.18.75
Высшая цель всех устремлений в жизни — стать слугой Верховной Личности Бога. Если разумный человек служит самому дорогому объекту нашей любви, Господу, дарующему Себя Своим преданным, то разве станет он желать материального счастья, доступного даже в аду?

Комментарий
Разумный человек становится преданным не для того, чтобы обрести материальное счастье. В этом отличительный признак настоящего преданного. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху в Своих наставлениях говорит:

на дханам на джанам на сундарим
кавитам ва джагад-иша камайе
мама джанмани джанманишваре
бхаватад бхактир ахаитуки твайи

«О всемогущий Господь, я не хочу копить богатств, мне не нужны ни прекрасные женщины, ни последователи. Я хочу только одного — жизнь за жизнью преданно служить Тебе, не ожидая ничего взамен». Чистый преданный никогда не просит Господа о таких материальных благах, как богатства, последователи, хорошая жена или даже мукти. Но несмотря на это, Господь обещает: йога- кшемам вахамй ахам — «Я Сам, не дожидаясь, когда Меня попросят, приношу все необходимое для служения Мне».

----------


## Aniruddha das

Но политика такова, что деньги, которые накапливаются для удовлетворения чувств... В западных странах они накапливают миллионы долларов, и в последний момент отдают их своей собаке. (смех) Есть много случаев, вы знаете лучше, чем я. У него нет... никого нет, потому что они не женятся - ни детей, ни друзей - поэтому собака - лучший друг в западных странах. Каждый джентльмен должен иметь этого лучшего друга, собаку. Итак, в конечном итоге, потому что некому дать, он дает деньги собаке, пишет завещание: «Моя собака получит это, и они завещают собаке украшения, драгоценности и так далее, и так далее, и так далее». У нас есть практический опыт, большой дворец, который мы приобрели в Детройте, мужчина не женился, поэтому в конечном итоге он завещал всю собственность собаке. (смех) И там есть могила собаки. (смех)

Так что нужно это сделать. Если он не делает это для Бога, тогда он должен будет сделать это в конечном итоге для собаки . Так лучше, пока у тебя есть деньги, трать их на Бога. Сан-нимитте варам тьяго винаше нийате сати (Чанакья-шлока 36). Это наставление Чанакья Пандита: все деньги, которые у вас есть, будут потрачены. Вы не можете сохранить это. Либо деньги уйдут от вас, либо вы должны будете уйти от денег. Вы не можете держаться вместе. Это невозможно. Если вы не тратите деньги для Кришны, если вы сохраняете их: «Я буду смотреть на них. Я буду облизывать эти деньги и буду счастлив ...» 

Крипана, те, кто скупы, они не тратят деньги для Кришны, просто смотрят на деньги. Поэтому для нас стало проблемой, как потратить деньги. Как потратить деньги для Кришны, это наша политика. Мы не хотим хранить деньги. Мы не можем сохранить; это невозможно. Кто-нибудь возьмет их. В конечном итоге правительство заберет. Лучше потратить их для Кришны. Потратьте их для Кришны; это правильное использование. Сан-нимитте варам тьяго винаше ния...Чанакья Пандит, он был великим политиком, он советует вам, если у вас есть деньги, потратьте их для Кришны. Не храните их. Потратьте их для Кришны. Почему? Они будут потрачены. Сегодня или завтра все будет потрачено. Кто-нибудь заберет их и все испортит. Лучше будет, если вы потратите деньги для  Кришны; по крайней мере, ваше служение будет признано. Кришна увидит: «Этот человек тратит свои с трудом заработанные деньги для Меня». Это называется агьята-сукшти. Это служение Kришне, эта склонность не возникает, до тех пор пока человек не накопил очень хороший запас благочестия.

(Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 5.5.9, 31.10.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

СУЩЕСТВУЕТ ЛИ ТАКОЕ МЕСТО, ГДЕ НЕТ КРИШНЫ?

По поводу твоего вопроса: «Что означает, что мы все изначально являемся существами, сознающими Кришну?» Мы всегда с Кришной. Существует ли такое место, где Кришны нет? Как же можно говорить, что раньше мы были где-то? Ты всегда с Кришной, но если ты забудешь этот факт, ты окажешься очень, очень далеко от Него.

В «Ишопанишад» ясно сказано: тад дуре тад в антике, то есть «Он очень далеко, и в то же время близко». («Ишопанишад», Мантра 5) Это забвение и означает наше падение. Оно может произойти в любой момент, а мы можем тут же противодействовать этому падению, поднимаясь на уровень сознания Кришны.

(Письмо Шрилы Прабхупады Упендре, 15 июля 1970)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Не тратьте энергию просто на ложную надежду, что я стану счастливым. Я сделаю это. Я сделаю то. Я буду зарабатывать деньги вот так. Я ...

Есть история о гончаре. Гончар планирует. У него есть несколько горшков, и он планирует: «Теперь у меня есть эти четыре горшка, и я их продам. Я получу некоторую прибыль. Тогда у меня будет десять горшков. Затем я продам десять горшков, я получу некоторую прибыль. Я получу двадцать горшков, а затем тридцать горшков, сорок горшков. Таким образом, я стану миллионером. И тогда я женюсь, и я буду контролировать жену и так и сяк. И если она не будет слушаться, тогда я буду пинать ее вот так ". И когда он пнул, он пнул горшки, и все горшки разбились. (смех). Тогда его мечта исчезла. Вы видите? Точно так же мы просто мечтаем. С несколькими горшками мы просто мечтаем, что «Этих горшков станет еще больше, еще больше, еще больше», а затем конец. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады. ШБ 5.5.14, 03.11.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Тот, кто пытается быть счастливым в этом материальном мире, он дуратма; он не махатма. Дуратма. Дурашайа. Дурашайа или дуратма, это одно и тоже. Дурашайа йе бахир-артха-манинах (ШБ 7.5.31). Эти негодяи, дуратмы, они пытаются быть счастливыми. На те видух свартха-гатих хи вишум (ШБ 7.5.31). Эти негодяи, они не знают, что здесь нет счастья. Не может быть никакого счастья, как бы опытны вы ни были. Также как если вы брошены в океан, вы можете быть очень опытным пловцом, но это не значит, что вы счастливы. Манах-шаштханиндрийяни пракрити-стхани каршати (БГ 15.7). Манах-шаштхани. Это борьба за существование. Эти мысли должны прийти в наш мозг. Это не промывание мозгов; это очищение мозга. Чето-дарпана-марджанах бхава-маха-давагни (ЧЧ Антья 20.12). Если вы хотите положить конец этим страданиям, тогда вы должны промывать свой мозг или сердце, это одно и тоже. (Лекция Шрилы Прабхупады. ШБ 5.5.14, 03.11.1976, Вриндаван)

----------


## Aniruddha das

Они - карми, гьяни, йоги - они чувствуют, что «Этот материальный мир полон страданий. Давайте избавимся от этого и станем единым целым». Карми пытаются отправиться на Сваргалоку; гьяни хотят отправиться в брахма-джйоти. Йоги тоже хотят этого, потому что им не очень комфортно в этом материальном мире. Но для преданного не такого, что в материальном мире ему не комфортно. Нет. Почему? Любое место где есть Кришна, любое место, где есть Нараяна, там все хорошо. Такова точка зрения в преданном служении. (Шрила Прабхупада. Лекция по ШБ 5.5.25, Вриндаван, 12.11.1976 г.)

----------


## Алексей И

О СВОБОДЕ ВОЛИ ОБУСЛОВЛЕННОЙ ДУШИ И СВОБОДЕ ВОЛИ КРИШНЫ

Во время утренней прогулки на крыше Рамешвара Прабху задал часто встречающийся вопрос: если Кришна знает все - прошлое, настоящее и будущее, то Он должен знать, что душа скоро падет в материальный мир. Однако Он не препятствует этому. Значит, Бог жесток.

С этого вопроса начался долгий и живой разговор о падении индивидуальной души из духовной обители. Прабхупада объяснил, что у души всегда есть выбор - служить Кришне или нет. Иначе мы были бы ничем не лучше камня. Поэтому нельзя обвинять Кришну в том, что Он позволяет душе воспользоваться своей независимостью. Однако несмотря на эту незначительную независимость, чтобы вновь вернуться к служению Кришне, душе требуется помощь гуру, представителя Кришны. А кто получит такую помощь - решает сам Кришна.

Реватинандана и Панча Дравида Свами спросили, по какому принципу Он решает, почему одному человеку повезло встретить хорошего духовного учителя, а другому - нет?

Прабхупада ответил, что причиной тому является агьята-сукрити, неосознанная благочестивая деятельность.

Реватинандана заметил, что это очень напоминает случайность.
«Не случайность», возразил Прабхупада. «Например, возьми грешника. К нему приходит святой, и грешник дает ему денег. Он не осознает, что совершает благочестивый поступок, но поскольку он пожертвовал деньги, то становится благочестивым.

Реватинандана сразу же логически продолжил эту мысль. «Если без воли Кришны даже травинка не шелохнется, то почему один человек получает возможность совершить агьята-сукрити, а другой - нет?»

Прабхупада объяснил, что это связано с двойным влиянием на человека: Кришна влияет извне, а гуру - изнутри. «Например, к очень греховному человеку приходит святой. Ему нужны деньги. Кришна сразу же говорит: «Дай ему денег. Они ему нужны».
Грешник говорит: «Хорошо, господин, возьмите у меня деньги». Так что он дает их потому, что этого хочет Кришна. Ведь он не может дать, пока Кришна изнутри не скажет это сделать».

Тогда, спросил я, какова же роль свободной воли индивидуальной души.

И на этот вопрос Прабхупада ответил без труда: «Свободная воля под контролем Кришны. В противном случае, ты мог бы сразу стать великим человеком. Сперва Кришна должен разрешить, чтобы твоя воля исполнилась. Ты не настолько свободен, чтобы делать все, что вздумается».

«То есть, даже если я хочу совершить агьята-сукрити», уточнил Мадхудвиша, «я смогу это сделать только по милости Кришны?»

«Да. Так говорит Чайтанья Махапрабху. Эй рупе брахманда бхрамите кона бхагьяван джива, гуру-кришна-крипая пайя бхакти-лата-биджа: Как только человек отдает что-либо святой личности, бхакте, он сразу же получает какой-то плюс к своему будущему развитию. Немедленно».

Я все равно не понял до конца. Мир полон греховных людей, и не все они встречают преданных, а даже если и встречают, то не все дают им пожертвования. Поэтому, спросил я, если Кришна просит греховных людей жертвовать святым людям, говорит ли он это каждому из грешников? Похоже, что он пристрастен.

Ответ Прабхупады полностью прояснил мои сомнения. Он сказал, что дело не только в нашей свободной воле; свобода выбора есть и у Кришны, и она гораздо более важна, чем наша. «Нельзя заставить Кришну всем говорить одно и то же. Он может попросить грешника сделать что-то, если сам этого захочет. А если не захочет, Он не будет его просить. Ведь это Кришна».

«Значит, в конечном итоге, живое существо возвращается к Кришне только по милости Кришны?», заключил Реватинандана Махараджа.

«Да. Сам Кришна решает, кому оказать милость, а кому - нет. «Нужно дать милость всем и каждому». Нет. Нахам пракашах сарвасья йога-майя-самавритах. Невозможно заставить Кришну что-либо сделать. Кришна не таков. Если вам удалось кого-то заставить что-нибудь сделать, значит, это был не Кришна. Поэтому Кришна делает только то, чего хочет сам. Обычные люди верят в карма-мимамсу. «Если я буду хорошо работать, Кришне придется дать мне хорошие плоды. Тогда зачем вообще думать об этом Кришне?» Так они считают.Но мы говорим иначе: даже если вы хорошо работаете, этот труд не принесет хороших плодов, пока этого не захочет Кришна. Таков Господь. У Него хватит милости на всех, но не обязательно все ее получат. Если Он захочет, то даст вам милость; не захочет - не даст».

14 марта 1976 г.
Трансцендентный дневник (Хари Шаури дас)
Путешествие с Его Божественной Милостью А.Ч. Бхактиведантой Свами Прабхупадой
Том 1. Ноябрь 1975 – Апрель 1976

----------

